#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-11
<XuMuK> Coldsaw, оо!) и ты решила нас почтить своим присутствием?!))
<iSlevin> XuMuK, мне надо, он мне уже выслал, я уже регнулся и напостил =))
<Coldsaw> XuMuK, а то)
<iSlevin> как бы в Empathy настроить чтоб не отображало кто вошел/вышел
<Coldsaw> XuMuK, я вообще часто это делаю, просто молчу об этом
<iSlevin> 1
<XuMuK> Coldsaw, да нуу?) о_О и проблемки замалчиваем чтоль?)) или их не бывает?))
<Coldsaw> XuMuK, моя жизнь одна сплошная проблема, не могу же я не затыкаться изза этого )))
<sharikoff> оффтопим ?
<sharikoff> тогда я иду к вам
<XuMuK> Coldsaw, в теории то оно конечно можно)))
<XuMuK> но вот, бойус, на практике тебя быстро найдут куда послать, гады))
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> sharikoff, давай, меньше кислороду - веселее)
<sharikoff> ?
<Coldsaw> XuMuK, я не люблю просить помочь мне)
<XuMuK> Coldsaw, типо ёж птица гордая?))
<Coldsaw> XuMuK, типо вика девочка стеснительная))
<skai> sharikoff: ужас че ночью творилось тут
<iSlevin> чо творилось?
<teotl> доброе утро
<User451[web]> Люди бодрые, да чтож это такое делается-то, а?
<User451[web]> После перезарузки устройством вывода звука становится проклятая HDMI. А до перезарузки - православная SB Live. Как избавиться от наваждения такого?
<sig_wal1> выбрать устройство в настройках звука?
<teotl> я зарегистрировался. как войти сюда под своим ником?
<User451[web]> sig_wal1 Так после перезагрузки опять пропадает выбор
<vamadir> привет всем
<vamadir> есть вопрос немного не в тему но для нуру. Можно ли например к youtube прикрутить внешние суьтитры?
<vamadir> субтитры
<poffigu> доброго времени суток
<poffigu> не найдется ли среди присутствующих того, кто поможет моей беде?
<poffigu> третий день бьюсь с подключением принтера (система: ubuntu 11.04 2.6.38-10-generic x86_64, вредный принтер: canon lbp 6000b)
<teotl> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=131357.0
<teotl> так  может
<poffigu> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94290.75
<poffigu> крайний пост от меня
<teotl> все убунтоводы в работе) вечером наверно получится..
<poffigu> прискорбно
<SergeyIT> poffigu, может это? http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/comment-page-7/
<poffigu> да и его скрипт пробовал уже два раза, результат тот же :(
<SergeyIT> poffigu, так напиши ему с сообщениями, что делал, какие ошибки...
<teotl> http://lurkmore.ru/images/8/81/Moarubuntu34.png
<poffigu> результат работы скипта здесь: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/35985
<applypc> привет всем
<applypc> какой канал у php
<inkvizitor68sl> #php
<SergeyIT> poffigu, а автор скрипта это видит?
<applypc> #php: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<poffigu> вот я и ищу, как ему написАть
<applypc> подскажите плз как в php назначить переменную что бы небыло нотиса
<SergeyIT> poffigu, так в теме и напиши
<poffigu> уже пишу :)
<skai> я не понимаю этот firefox
<skai> какого при удалени фф5 должен ставиться хромиум?какой зависимостью?
<poffigu> хех, а при удалении убунты обязан поставить хромОС :)
<skai> при удалении хромиума фф пытается поставитс
<skai> ужс
<SergeyIT> skai, свято место пусто не бывает ))
<skai> вот и как мне удалить и хромиум и фф одновременно?
<Henoxek> applypc, вероятно добавить @ перед выражением
<Henoxek> а канал для пыхпыхеров ##php
<applypc> @ это не обращать внимание на ошибку
<SergeyIT> skai, поставить оба и удалить оба (интересно, что синаптик скажет на это) ;)
<skai> f ybxtuj
<skai> а ничего
<skai> он игнорирует прика в таком случае
<Henoxek> applypc ну тогда error_reporting менять
<Henoxek> как вариант, перед вызовом
<Henoxek> а потом возвращать обратно
<poffigu> applypc,        if (! isset($var)) { $var = $default_var; }
<applypc> сп
<applypc> я думал что есть что то типо var $переменная
<teotl> скажите пожалуйста, что бы Cups стартовал раньше Samba, нужно "поправить ссылки в rc*", но в папке etc кроме rc.local ничего нет а там пусто (exit 0)
<teotl> где поправить ссылки и как они выглядят, непонятно
<teotl> Эт нужно что бы после перезагрузки принтеры винды были по сети виндовым компам
<teotl> точнее принтеры убунту* видны виндовым
<portos> Всем привет. Подскажите как узна какой ftp сервер установлен
<teotl> у меня там 8 папок с названиями rc*.d
<teotl> надо в них чтото сделать?
<portos> да и ребятки посоветуйте нормальный ftp сервер
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<portos> привет
<SergeyIT> portos, это смотря для чего, я пользую xitami25 )
<portos> на сервере установлен proftpd но вот прочитал что проблемы с безопастностью
<portos> хочу удалить и поставить vsftpd
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Henoxek> portos в vsftpd тоже вроде как нашли недавно бэкдор
<Henoxek> хотя по статистике он предпочтительнее
<portos> как узнать полностью ли  удалена программа?
<sig_wall> интересуют следы в реестре? :))
<sig_wall> portos: чтобы полность, надо удалять с --purge
<sig_wall> dpkg --purge vsftpd
<sig_wall> ой
<portos> я так удалил apt-get remove proftpd
<portos> *apt-get purge
<sig_wall> а ну если purge то полностью
<portos> только папка осталась /etc/proftpd
<sig_wall> так убери :)
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31145
<sig_wall> трололо
<skai> статейка кэпа
<portos> подскажите команду выводящую всех зарегистрированных пользователей
<Henoxek> зарегистрированных где?
<portos> в системе
<Henoxek> cat /etc/passwd
<Henoxek> или зарегистрированных значит залогиненных?
<Henoxek> who
<portos> именно зарегистрированных
<sig_wall> portos: w
<naisen> доброго всем
<naisen> 10.04.2 LTS, после установки, в меню "Параметры внешнего вида" висит предупреждение: Эта тема не будет выглядеть так, как задумано, потому что требуемая тема "Human" не установлена. - а где её взять? И ещё - после установки кнопки управления окном (свернуть, раскрыт
<portos> как изменить каталог пользователю vsftpd
<portos> по умолчанию стоит /home/ - а если мне нужно указать другой каталог?
<artus> portos, man mount
<portos> artus: а причем тут mount  к vsftpd?
<artus> при том, что mount -o bind /home/user/dir /home/ftp
<artus> portos, там фишка в том что корень ftp это домашний каталог пользователя ftp ) так что или менять хомяк для пользователя или не парить моск и монтировать папки  )
<naisen> всем спасибо за помощь. разобрался. какой полезный канал оказывается :)
<portos> если мне нужно дать доступ юзеру по ftp к папке на сервере  /srv/d/www/mysite/htdocs
<portos> -o bind /home/user/dir /srv/d/www/mysite/htdocs
<portos> так?
<artus> ну дык mount -o bind /srv/d/www/mysite/htdocs /home/ftp/zzz
<artus> можно обойтись и символьными ссылками, но вот какраз из за того тчо апач с нимим не дружит и надо монтировать через бинд
<artus> portos, выше я написал
<portos> и после перезагрузки сервера также все будет гуд?
<artus> ну впиши в fstab и будет те щастье )
<portos> все решил задачку =)
<portos> нужно в файле /etc/passwd изменить юзеру папку и все
<portos> и не нужно ничего монтировать
<artus> вот нафига только)
<portos> создать нового пользователя для фтп доступа добавить в группу и фтп доступ к серверу есть
<aleksei`> добрый день )
<Henoxek> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UG2M-BkSm-I/Thml9k3FTNI/AAAAAAAAACY/y4Gk-HYSOQE/w380/653d411etw1ditng4m3kdg.gif улыбнуло
<Useeeeer> парни помогите выбрать дис....в!
<sig_wall> д9в :)
<SergeyIT> вин7
<vamadir> народ есть вопрос. Хочу смотреть в убунте фильмы через flash. Но с забугорных сайтов. Как прикрутить внешние субтитры? т.е. flash+srt/ass
<Useeeeer> какой лучше для Серверных работ?
<sig_wall> O_o
<Henoxek> centos
<andrey_> debian
<vamadir> !flash player
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='flash player'
<andrey_> центос отстой который разрабатывает 2.5 человека
<vamadir> !swf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='swf'
<vamadir> !srt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='srt'
<artus> @voice vamadir
<artus> vamadir, в приват боту флудить
<Henoxek> andrey_ а debian - даже не человеки разрабатывают
<andrey_> и то, вся разработка заключается в подборке пакетов
<vamadir> <artus> ну как то мне помошь нужна, поэтому и занимаюсь фигней
<artus> vamadir, твоя фигня никоим образом не касаетцо бубунты
<SergeyIT> Useeeeer, для серверных работ лучше пылесос...
<vamadir> хм......у меня стоит Ubuntu.... я думал может есть решение смотреть flash video + srt
<vamadir> firefox-е нет дополнений.
<artus> vamadir, а вот давай ты мне сейчас аргументируеш каким образом флеш с srt касаетцо бубунты
<andrey_> что такое srt?
<vamadir> ну тем что пытаюсь реализовать это на убунте
<artus> vamadir, и че? это все аргументы?
<vamadir> artus дык а куда обращаться то запомошью? В гугл? дак там и подавно такого нет.
<only_you> всем привет. в 11.04 (юнити) компиз сьел 76 мб озу. ето онормально?)
<portos> как дать пользователю права на чтение/запись на каталог рекурсивно?
<andrey_> пиши в саппорт гугла)
<artus> portos, chown -R
<andrey_> portos ~ chmod -r
<artus> ой, чмод )
<andrey_> :)
<artus> очепятался )
<portos> chmod -r /home/user user - так?
<artus> portos, и че это за конструкция?
<portos> наверно не так)
<portos> нужно дать конкретному пользователю права на каталог
<artus> man chown
<SergeyIT> portos, полные права?
<artus> SergeyIT, он сам не знает чего он хочет
<portos> чтение/запись
<portos> знаю
<portos> ubuntu не знаю)
<SergeyIT> так учи (man)
<portos> учу)
<portos> спросить и получить ответ на конкретный вопрос всегда легче)
<artus> тебе дали ответ на твой вопрос
<artus> но никто ж не говорил что за тебя будут думать )
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> вот придет ко мне человек, и скажет перевидите мне пожалуйста с китайского на русский. А я ему, так учи китайский ламер
<portos> vamadir:  -))
<vamadir> <SergeyIT>  жестоки itишники
<artus> vamadir, это к чему было?
<SergeyIT> vamadir, я так и скажу )
<portos> я все с фтп сервером мучаюсь, осталось пользователю дать права
<artus> vamadir, ты забываешся, сдесь не техподдержка, она как бе платная )
<portos> useradd: user already exists - вот что мне пишет
<artus> portos, добавь в группу ftp , или тупо на каталог sudo chmod -R 755 сделай
<portos> добавляю в гурппу
<SergeyIT> vamadir, и я не itшник )
<artus> portos, ясен перец, ls -la /zz/zz/zz путь к каталогу и покажи на paste.pro
<vamadir> не ну это понятно. Просто меня убивает что почти  всегда  и все it-шники говорят в ман смотри и погугли.
<artus> portos, если че владелец каталога должен быть ftp  и права на каталог 644
<artus> vamadir, потому что вопрос тупой, его забиваеш в гугле и тебе выдаеть на русском 100500 обяснений
<portos> srv/d/www/ - вот он
<artus> portos, и нефиг было менять дефолтный каталог фтпшнику
<vamadir> <artus> эх....всегда бы так :)  100500 обяснений.
<portos> не, я поменял только конкретному юзеру
<alexzulu[m]> Гугл лучший учебник.:)
<artus> vamadir, ну так и скеажи, что не осилил гугл )
<artus> *скажи
<portos> соединяется, видит каталоги но изменить ничего нельзя
<artus> portos, ты не мог поменять конкретному юзеру
<portos> поменял же...
<portos> в файле passwd
<vamadir> клево. Наверное скоро будут люди, которые за денежку готовы погуглить :)
<artus> portos, ls -la гдетамутебяsrv/d/www/ и на paste.pro
<artus> portos, вопрос, нафига???
<artus> portos, учитывая что │16:04         portos | ubuntu не знаю)
<portos> на севрере настраиваю фтп доступ
<portos> вот нафига)
<artus> вобщем если ты думаеш что ты делаеш что то умнее и правельне то играйся ) удачи )
<portos> я не думаю что я что то сделал правильное, по другому не получилось
<vamadir> <artus> ладно, чисто вопрос по убунту. i386 будет использовать всю оперативу (у меня 6ГБ). или как win7x32 только 2??
<artus> portos, я тебе говорил как правельнее и проще
<artus> vamadir, будет, если поставиш pae ядро из реп
<vamadir> <artus> т.е мне проще поставить amd64?
<artus> нафига тебе 64?
<artus> для десктопа смысла нет
<vamadir> ну дык 6 гигов
<artus> лишний расход памяти
<SergeyIT> vamadir, зависит от того, что тебе надо
<portos> http://paste.pro/2124812
<artus> и берут меня сомнения что у тебя 1н процес затребует больше 3х гигов памяти
<artus> portos, мдя
<portos> чё там?
<vamadir> десктоп+lamp+vbox(win7)
<artus> portos, вобщем, вертай так как было и маунти каталог в /home/ftp
<artus> portos, ибо тебе как минимум надо sudo chown -R ftp:dtp  /srv/d/www
<portos> я ж почти уже сделал...
<artus> portos, но не факт что в случае чего у тя потом вебсервер достучитцо до оного
<artus> portos, ды ты фигню городиш, там делов на 2 минуты, а ты уже 2 часа "почти сделал"
<vamadir> <SergeyIT>  десктоп+lamp+vbox(win7). amd64? или i386?
<vamadir> <SergeyIT>  ddr3 6gb
<artus> vamadir, 386 норм будет
<portos> можно же юзера перевести в группу с достаточными правами?
 * artus ...
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а кодирование видео, математика всякая будет?
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> неа. Только сервер, ну может компелирование прог(но редко)
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> в основном десктоп
<portos> artus: ок, как тогда мне сделать правильно?
<portos> за 2 минуты)
<SergeyIT> vamadir, тогда 32бита хватит, только вот десктоп на серевере зачем?
<artus> portos, вертай дефолтный путь
<portos> не помню дефольтный поуть)
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> у меня ноут. Он же как тест сервер(lamp).
<artus> portos, а ты вообще задачку то опиши для начала, пользователю надо будет по паролю ходить? сколько пользователей пускать будеш
<portos> нужно дать доступ фтп одному пользователю
<portos> только одному
<portos> и все
<SergeyIT> vamadir, живут же люди, у меня на 4 машинах столько памяти нет (
<artus> portos, ну тогда задай пользователю ftp пароль и логинся под ним )
<SergeyIT> vamadir, ... и хватает )
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> ну и мне бы хватило. Но win7 сволочь прожорливая. А после сегодящнего глюка, невыдержал форматнул ее
<portos> artus: 550 Permission denied.
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> до этого только 2 было
<portos> это я каталог создаю
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> до этого только 2ГБ было
<artus> portos, владелей каталога кто? права на него какие ?
<portos> artus:  ls -ls  поможет узнать?
<portos> *-la
<artus> угу
<artus> portos, можно вообще по другому сделать , вобщем смотри http://debian.pro/72
<portos> на копипасте выложил...
<vamadir> за что люблю ubuntu  если накосячил в настройках программы. Снес ее настройки с home директории  и все. А win мне сегодня эпопею устроила. После чего синий экран ((((
<artus> portos, а ссылко?
<portos> http://paste.pro/2124812artus:
<artus> vamadir, делаеш таром бекап, разворачиваеш его на виртуалку и хоть обексперементируйся )
<vamadir> artus ))
<artus> portos, и по ману этому будет у тя пользователь ходить в 1ну свою папку и там пусть хоть обзаписываетцо) ну и при желании ты можеш ему биндить каталоги внутря если надо расширить что либо ) вобщем очень удобно )
<vamadir> о........... впрос! Который у меня всегда был. Можно ли сделать вход ubuntu с несколькими языками. прим. Пользователь russian - и все по русски. пользователь espanol- и все по испански. И чтобы настройки сбрасывались у программ после перезагрузки на те которые я выстави
<vamadir> л?
<andrey_> да
<vamadir> хм......... интересное решение получается для международного универа
<Henoxek> международному нужен один язык - english
<Drane> чтобы поменять значение по умолчанию в grub надо нажать ctrl+c и прописать GRUB_DEFAULT=4 ?
<vamadir> ну я буточнил. Для международного универа(компьютерного класса)
<artus> Drane, это если тебе надо 5ю по счету строку дефолтной сделать?
<Drane> artus, ага
<artus> Drane, если на постоянку то все это вписываеш в /etc/default/grub и апгрейд грубу делаеш
<Drane> artus, ужас какой  :)
<artus> Drane, чего ужас то? ))
<Drane> artus, мне лень сейчас этим заниматься )
<artus> Drane, эмм... sudo nano /etc/default/grub , меняеш первой значение с 0 на 4 и потом sudo update-grub2 и фсееее
<vamadir> последний вопрос и я пойду :) на 11.04 что меньше тупит unity или gnome?
<artus> vamadir, меньше тупит 10.10 )
<vamadir> ^)
<portos> http://paste.pro/2124958 - почему не перегружается сервер?
<Henoxek> vamadir меньше всего тупит чистая консоль :)
<artus> portos, там бага какая то , загугли, решение есть
<Henoxek> portos там же написано
<Henoxek> service vsftpd restart
<Drane> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154382.msg1147269#msg1147269
<portos> artus: Спасибо тебе добрый человек! Все работает -) +1 тебе в карму
<artus> portos, вооть, а ты сопротивлялсо)
<portos> самому тоже полезно поковырять
<Drane> ну не судьба мне использовать linux видимо. хотел попробывать хакинтош, но думаю будет такая же история  :(
<Henoxek> в Советской России линукс использует тебя )
<Drane> Henoxek, и я думаю, надо валить -)
<n3lab> а чем вы рсс читаете?
<n3lab> гуглридер не предлагать.
<naisen> чтобы с 10.4 на 11.4 обновица, нужно сначала на 10.10 обновица?
<skai> naisen: оно те надо?поставь в виртуалке.поплюйся.и радуйся, что у тя 10.04 живая
<naisen> совсем плохо 11.. ?
<gxoptg> щдрасьте. подскажите, как установить eclipce (только не через репозитории). скачал http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-cc-linux-developers-includes-incubating-components/indigor, а дальше?
<gxoptg> тест. вы это читаете?
<naisen> у тя чота с кодировкой
<gxoptg> a tak?
<naisen> во. так супер
<andrey_> каракули
<artus> @voice naisen
<artus> gxoptg, все у тя норм
<gxoptg> minutu
<naisen> мир полон добра
<artus> gxoptg, так, пиши ка кирилицей, пока не вылетел
<Umren> naisen, 11.04 норм
<naisen> а какова основная задача канала?
<Umren> но лучше 11.10 жди
<naisen> но чтобы на 11.04 обновица 10.10 не миновать? я имею ввиде если через автообновление
<Umren> хз, не пробовал
<gxoptg> драсьте
<gxoptg> подскажите, пожалуйста, как установить eclipce из скачанного архива
<naisen> войс как предупреждение?
<gxoptg> эй
<artus> угу
<gxoptg> меня кто-то читает
<gxoptg> ?
<artus> gxoptg, там где брал архив там и ищи ман, на крайняк ридми в архиве есть
<gxoptg> artus: да я англ. не сильно
<artus> gxoptg, ну дык гуглотранслятором пользуйся
<naisen> можно капслок как класс отключить в системе?
<gxoptg> artus, да если б он еще понятно переводил)
<naisen> лучше лингвой, пословно, а то гугл тя доведёт, до переустановки
<artus> naisen, для понимания чего от тебя хотят достаточно
<gxoptg> ну...
<naisen> artus: не всегда. зависит от контекста. может быть хотят обратного
<artus> naisen, харош спорить и иди учи английский )
<naisen> а я не говорил что я его не знаю ;)
<naisen> я убунту не знаю :)
<naisen> хочется чтобы было красиво... а красиво, вроде, в 11... или потерпеть...
<gxoptg> ставь 11.10 альфа 2
<gxoptg> там уж точно красиво
<naisen> я не хочу так много заплатить за немного красоты
<gxoptg> чего? оно более-менее стабильно
<naisen> там ведь уже не гном?
<gxoptg> ну... это гном, но в другой оболочке
<shenmue> гном
<shenmue> юнити это плагин к компизу
<naisen> а известно какая следующая LTS будет?
<gxoptg> 12.04
<gxoptg> с юнити, если ты это имел в виду
<naisen> а без юнити вроде вообще больше не будет. во всяком случае в вики так пишут
<gxoptg> не будет. и так везде пишут. но гном можно будет доставить
<naisen> для меня не критично.
<gxoptg> ну вот. а ты сейчас на какой?
<naisen> вчера воскресил 9.04, но оно уже дико устарело и сёня поставил 10.4.2
<gxoptg> 9.04?? ))))))))))))))))
<gxoptg> зачем???
<naisen> оно стояло
<gxoptg> а 10.10 не нравится?
<naisen> а 10.10 я не пробовал пока. 10.4.2 нравица, вроде. да и 9... нравилось. просто я там апнул фф неудачно, и так оно больше не поддерживается репы не доступны. востановить не удолось вощем+сюдюк накрылся...вощем десятку просто проще оказалось поставить
<naisen> ваще мне убунта нра. чем то макусь напоминает
<gxoptg> а... ну 11 еще сильнее напоминает
<gxoptg> а на 11.04 не хочешь?
<naisen> главное, чтобы оно устойчивостью напоминало, а не только внешним видом
<naisen> да я вот сейчас хотел автоматом апнуца на 11.04, но манагер обновлений только 10.10 преджлагает
<gxoptg> насчет устойчивости пока не сильно....( но ждем 11.10))))
<gxoptg> да, на оф.сайте писали, что сначала надо на 10.10 и только потом на  11
<naisen> очень странно получилось с 9.04. пытался вчера хоть на что-то с неё апнуца - а фик
<shenmue> ес-но
<shenmue> репы то не работают
<gxoptg> уже не поддерживается
<shenmue> их менять надо на олд
<naisen> ну можно было хоть для апа вверх оставить чуток
<gxoptg> это претензии не к нам))
<naisen> да нет претензий сопсна
<gxoptg> а на самом деле, чего раньше не обновился?
<shenmue> чел на лоре в вб с первой убунты до последней обнову делал
<naisen> вот када платишь чирик за ОС, а она - поставляется как есть, вот тогда задумываешся о притензиях
<naisen> насколько я понимаю, проблемы могут быть у новых версий только на новом оборудовании, с новыми дровами.... с софтом то наврятли особо гимор может быть
<gxoptg> не всегда.. так чего раньше не обновился?
<Drane> "can we negociatw ?" как грамотно перевести?
<shenmue> "мы скинем на сша атомную бомбу" вот так
<gxoptg> мы можем negociatw?
<gxoptg> ))
<naisen> gxoptg: да как то недосуг было
<gxoptg> а...
<naisen> во. пишет что сторонние источники пакетов отключены. придёца потом искать где включить
<gxoptg> люди, подскажите, с вайн велика опасность заразиться вин-вирусами?
<Drane> shenmue, спасибо, добрый человек.  :)
<shenmue> gxoptg ну можно скачать с софтпортала квип с трояном и есно будет троян работать
<shenmue> в вайне в квипе
<naisen> вин вирусами вообще из всего можно заразица. они сразу прям себя в пакеты пишут и потом эти пакеты надувают и лопают
<gxoptg> ))
<gxoptg> а при серфинге?ъ
<shenmue> naisen у рашида покупал?
<naisen> я уже даже и забыл когда они меня волновали последний раз
<naisen> не. у рашида не такая
<gxoptg> а при серфинге?
<naisen> gxoptg: а как ты себе вообще представляешь инекцию исполняемого вин приложени в убунту?
<shenmue> ява
<naisen> аплеты?
<gxoptg> вот-вот))
<shenmue> чот там писали такое что на яве вирусняк какой то
<naisen> а аплеты права автоматом получают?
<gxoptg> ну ведь есть уязвимости-то
<shenmue> блин вирусов нет на линь
<naisen> но ведь для того чтобы добраться до уязвимости нужно получить на это права. или нет?
<gxoptg> ну не всегда
<naisen> я так понимаю что оно ща само всё скачает, поставит, потом перегрузица и всё круто?
<gxoptg> ты обновляешься?
<naisen> если ты себе юзера загадишь, убей его и создай нового
<naisen> ага
<gxoptg> kill me, kill me)))))))
<naisen> а всё что выше хома лезет тому права нужны
<gxoptg> naisen, ты обновляешься?
<naisen> да
<naisen> я вот думаю, сервер на 8.04 наверное рано пока обновлять
<naisen> с 8.04 на ап, вернее
<gxoptg> ну у меня на 11 поскачивало, поскачивало, перезагрузило и всё)
<gxoptg> только после этого больше глючило, чем с чистого раздела
<naisen> и всё? звучит как-то зловеще... и всё - стало хорошо, или и всё - мы его потеряли?
<gxoptg> и стало дочтупно к работе
<naisen> может я зря апаюсь...
<gxoptg> чего?
<gxoptg> ну да.
<naisen> да?
<naisen> ща отменим
<gxoptg> погоди
<gxoptg> если на системе много параметров, паролей и всего такого, то удобнее обновить. а если чистая, то лучше поставь заново
<gxoptg> вот
<gxoptg> дюди, а что быстрее: вайн или виртуалка?
<gxoptg> люди?
<shenmue> винда
<shenmue> хп
<Pavia> Смотря в чём.
<gxoptg> то есть в чем?
<naisen> семёрка самая супер. хп марально устар
<gxoptg> вин 7, в 11.04
<gxoptg> VirtualBox
<naisen> лучше паральельно
<gxoptg> параллельно неудобно: перезагружаться и всё такое
<naisen> тогда лучше хп
<gxoptg> только не ХР
<naisen> а ещё лучше 95
<gxoptg> 3.11))
<Pavia> Зачем тебе виндоус?
<gxoptg> :Р
<gxoptg> adobe flash, ms ofiice для проверки внешнего вида сделаного в lo
<naisen> у тя сколько оперативки?
<gxoptg> 3
<naisen> упс
<gxoptg> ??
<gxoptg> 3 Гб
<naisen> тоесть ты винде полтора гига отдаш?
<gxoptg> 512
<naisen> ааа
<naisen> ну семёрке 512 за глаза
<gxoptg> к тому же 512 по умолчанию для 7 стоит в виртуалбокс
<naisen> или хп или паральльно. если хочешь чтобы оно работало хоть как то быстро
<naisen> а ты на дефол не сомтри
<naisen>  семёрке минимум 2 гига хорошо
<naisen> на 512 она у тя запустица, и даже менюшки будут работать... но тыж там софт собираешся запускать. а софту память не нужна?
<naisen> тем более адоб
<Pavia> Если спецификацию фидили то она 1 ГБ требует
<Pavia> 1 гигабайт (ГБ) (для 32-разрядной системы) или 2 ГБ (для 64-разрядной системы) оперативной памяти (ОЗУ);
<gxoptg> ну могу гиг поставить
<gxoptg> блин, я 2 часа возился для того, чтоб поставить вин 7 и др. программы, и сейчас всё отменять и переходить на хп? нехорошо...
<gleb__> добрый день помогите включить wifi при команде rfkill list выдает 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<gleb__> 	Soft blocked: no
<gleb__> 	Hard blocked: no
<gleb__> 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<gleb__> 	Soft blocked: yes
<gleb__> 	Hard blocked: no
<gleb__> 2: phy0: Wireless LAN
<gleb__> 	Soft blocked: yes
<gleb__> 	Hard blocked: no
<gleb__> как включить ??
<naisen> 1гб это минимальные требования, которые достаточны для запуска системы. но про запуск софта там никто не говорит
<skai> @voice gleb__
<Pavia> Минимальные как раз 512
<gxoptg> у меня в прошлый раз софт работал при 756
<naisen> Pavia: а сколько минимально для аеро требуется?
<gleb__> кто нить поможет с wifi?
<Pavia> virualbox помойму требует больше 16 мб видео памяти
<gleb__> при sudo ifconfig wlan0 up выдает SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<gleb__> при rfkill list
<gleb__>   0: hci0: Bluetooth
<gleb__> 	Soft blocked: no
<gleb__> 	Hard blocked: no
<gleb__> 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<gleb__> 	Soft blocked: yes
<gleb__> 	Hard blocked: no
<gleb__> 2: phy0: Wireless LAN
<gleb__> 	Soft blocked: yes
<gleb__> 	Hard blocked: no
<naisen> настырный какой
<skai> @kban --user gleb__ 84600 flood
<gxoptg> аеро не запускается: "неподходящие дрова". но она мне и не нужна
<artus> skai, по хосту надо было
<skai> z [p xt pf [jcn
<gxoptg> gleb__, http://vk.com/ubuntulinux - задай вопрос сюда
<skai> я хз че за хост
<skai> не следил
<skai> мож там динамика
<naisen> да там помимо аеро хватает ресурсопожирателей.
<gxoptg> skai, ты какой-то особенный? или каждый может выгнать?
<artus> skai, статика у него
<skai> artus: а пофиг.там всего сутки
<naisen> ты пойми, мне то лично пофиг - хоть на 16 метрах запускай. тебе с этим жить :)
<skai> artus: за особую тупость
<artus> маловато) неделю надо)
<gxoptg> skai, в сутках 86400 с, а не 84600 :0
<skai> у мну тут кромешная тьма
<gxoptg> 6)
<gxoptg> да ну... :)
<gxoptg> вот
<skai> так что по клаве наклипал что смог
<naisen> купил себе вчера клаву новую. думал со старой клавиши перекину и супер. а оказалось что новая какая-то бурято монгольская. на ней клавиш больше...
<gxoptg> (
<naisen> сегодня пообщался с сапортом соньки. у оператора был шок, когда я ему объяснил что по ф8 не только меню загрузки виндовс вылезает. а чувак то и не знал...
<gxoptg> а что еще по ф8, напомни? не груб ли?
<naisen> нет. бут меню биоса :)
<gxoptg> давайте откроем новую комнату: анекдоты из дизни убунтовцев :)
<gxoptg> ;)
<skai> gxoptg: открывай.или тебе разрешение старших нужно?
<gxoptg> как????
<naisen> о. апнулось. ща узнаем как работает автообновление. давно давно, когда оно только появилось на рх, после автообновления рх приходилось переустанавливать
<gxoptg> поздравляю))
<Pavia> А почему раньше не обновлял?
<gxoptg> как отрыть новую комнату?
<Pavia> А комнату просто создать. Ищи кнопку войти в комноту и вбивай своё названине.
<gxoptg> #ubuntu-smile
<gxoptg> кто хочет - прошу. Юмор уюунтоводов. Только сами убунтоводы требуюся)
<andrey_> в линуксе не до юморесок
<gxoptg> без юмора мрачно
<Pavia> А файрволами в линуксе пользуются?
<gxoptg> да, встроенные
<kefir> Привет всем.
<naisen1> сразу на 11.04 пошло обновление
<gxoptg> да?? ну, теперь ты один из нас :P
<andrey_> скоро он увидит юнити и покинет нас)
<gxoptg> )))
<andrey_> kefir ~ здравствуйте
<Umren> юнити вроде как в 11.10 объеденят с гнум3 либами
<Umren> жить можно будет
<andrey_> омг это будет адская смесь
<Umren> это не будет адской смесью
<Umren> это будет гнум3 с боковой панелью :D
<Umren> от юнити
<andrey_> я юазл гном3 в федоре15, это как юнити :)
<Umren> вполне нормально
<andrey_> gnome is dead  (c)
<Umren> юнити это как гнум3 :)
<Umren> так правильнее
<andrey_> надеюсь ubuntu classic не выпилят
<andrey_> то есть gnome2
<Umren> наврядли
<Umren> не в ближайшие пару лет
<gxoptg> gnome forever after :P
<gxoptg> (C)
<gxoptg> гнома не будет уже в 11.10
<gxoptg> но его можно будет доставить
<gxoptg> вместо класик - юнити 2д
<Umren> да они там сами не разобрались ищо
<Pavia> А как там будет с Qt под ваш югити?
<gxoptg> эт как? уже 2 альфы без гном
<Umren> никак
<naisen1> вот в 10.10 мне не нравица что вместо надписи - какой язык, они клаву налепили. не информативно. хотя нафига неграм информативность
<Umren> там гтк
<gxoptg> по-моему, юнити 2д с qt пишут
<gxoptg> как KDE
<skai> naisen1: пересобери индикатор аплет без этой иконки
<skai> плюс есть еще стопицот трюков как убрать эту клаву
<naisen1> skai: удобно, когда из коробки. а компилинги разные, это не наш метод
<skai> ну не плачь тогда. если эта иконка мешает единицам - пусть сами компилят.массу устраивает дефолт
<naisen1> может в 11.04 норм будет
<Umren> там тож самое вроде
<Umren> :D
<naisen1> skai: ты меня конечно извини, может тебе покажется грубостью то, что  я тебе сейчас скажу (заметь, какое уточняющее предложение). - не плачь -  это для школоты. я высказал мнение. или на канале априори превалирует мнение пары-тройки, а все остальные восторгаюц
<gxoptg> а кто есть в гугл+?
<skai> naisen1: видишь?ты уже начал плакаться
<skai> а я ведь просил
<naisen1> мда...
<gxoptg> эй? есть кто-то там?
<artus> все есть
<andrey_> http://gplus.to/andreys
<gxoptg> andrey_, можешь меня туда пригласить?
<skai> gxoptg: зашел бы давно на форум
<gxoptg> gxoptg@gmail.com
<skai> и попросил бы себе инвайт
<andrey_> а как там сейчас приглашать? через share?
<gxoptg> вроде да. не знаю
<gxoptg> но где-то должен быть пункт
<naisen1> а без инвайтов там нельзя регистрироваться ?
<skai> andrey_: а тебе не дали кнопку инвайт?
<andrey_> gxoptg ~ проверь почту
<andrey_> skai ~ а где она)
<gxoptg> naisen1, пока гет
<naisen1> пока? а что там такого, ради чего стоит заморачиваться с инвайтом?
<andrey_> а всё нашел
<andrey_> gxoptg ~ а щас
<naisen1> у них в гмайле до сих пор по 50 инвайтов висит
<gxoptg> Эта функция недоступна для вашего аккаунта
<gxoptg> Вы должны быть старше определенного возраста, чтобы использовать эту функцию.
<andrey_> аахха
<andrey_> а тебе сколько лет?)
<gxoptg> минуту, возраст поменяю)
<naisen1> поставь себе год рождения 1901
<andrey_> это не возможно помоему)
<Umren> gxoptg, все есть
<naisen1> они тебя будет с юбилеями поздравлять ))
<gxoptg> не меняется
<naisen1> новый ящик сделай и всё
<Umren> кому инвайт нужен?
<Umren> :D
<skai> gxoptg: потерпи до 13 лет
<gxoptg> у меня на моем ящике все сервисы гугл висят. смысла нет менять
<gxoptg> мне больше)
<skai> че там с 15 пускают?
<naisen> гугл - порабощает
<gxoptg> или с 18 или с 21
<gxoptg> совершеннолетие)
<naisen> ну вот и всё. и пересобирать ничего не надо, всё в настройках настраивается.
<skai> в настройках есть замена всего апплета на флаги клавиатуры
<skai> которые могут быть и в виде надписей
<skai> другой версии в 10.10 не пихали
<naisen> я настроил себе индикацию лампочками
<skai> мне не нравится деревянная ручка на отвертке.вкручу ка я болт пассатижами:)и не надо отвертку менять:)
<naisen> к сведению - болт нельзя закрутить отвёрткой
<Pavia> cupsd для печати нужен, если у меня принтер подключен к роутеру?
<skai> naisen: слабак:)у мну на ноуте простыми маленькими болтиками скручен.почему же я смог управится с отверткй?
<naisen> но если у тебя есть нажовка, ты можешь сделать в шляпке пропил и у тебя будет выбор
<naisen> ты винтики с болтиками не перепутал случаем?
<skai> naisen: ты очень мало видел болтов в жизни.вот что значит избалованные люди:)
<gxoptg> ушел
<skai> неее.винты от болтов отличаются отсутствием гайки
<Umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%82
<artus> шуруп забитый молотком, держит лутше чем гвоздь закрученый отверткой :)
<Umren> как бы намекает
<naisen> в вики вечно недопишут - болт ноутбучный
<Koochy> Всем привет! Подскажите пожалуйста консольные утилитки для 1) обрезания звуковых файлов 2) конвертирования популярных форматов 3) добавления эффектов fadein в начале и fadeout в конце. Нужно для сервиса создания рингтонов, по-этому консольная и в идеале чтобы
<Koochy> умела все 3 пункта.
<artus> google
<Koochy> С удовольствием воспользовался бы чужим опытом)
<andrey_> audacity
<Koochy> набрёл уже на неё, но там только через GUI
<naisen> в 11.04 есть нормальный индикатор раскладки.
 * naisen станцевал джигу на костях еретиков
<naisen> приятно выглядит
<Pavia> Вопрос в ему можноли сделать так чтобы раскладка менялась во всех приложениях сразу?
<Pavia> А во оказывается всё просто
<naisen> либреофис лучше опен офиса?
<artus> угу
<Pavia> А чем?
<naisen> а то в опен, в таблицах фильтры вообще не работали
<Escsun> naisen, опен старый )
<naisen> понятно. а то вдруг это просто ребрендинг ;)
<Pavia> ООо пользуюсь около 2 лет фильтеры работали и работают
<naisen> гимп уже стал крутым?
<naisen> понимает 16 бит ?
<naisen> блин. забыл свой ubuntu one (
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> keepassx - рекомендую.
<naisen> не. не в этом дело. я полтора года не юзал девятку, а учётка была на ней.
<naisen> [Raiden]: гимп уже понимает 16 бит?
<[Raiden]> Вроде нет
<Umren> Gimp уже закопан давно :D
<naisen> да лан? мне его ща активно навязали в центре приложений убунты
<[Raiden]> в 16 бит не так много смысла, если речь не про про железо и полиграфию.
<[Raiden]> Део втом , что твой монитор и видеокарта имеет 8  бит на канал
<naisen> да?
<[Raiden]> и то в случае если монитор не TN , иначе 6 бит + аналог дизеринга (смешивания цветов)
<Umren> по мойму у гимпа есть недостатки посерьезней чем отсутствие 16 бит )
<naisen> а что сейчас на убунте айс для фото?
<Umren> шотвелл?))
<[Raiden]> 16 бит был в каком-то другом редакторе
<naisen> в фотошопе? )
<[Raiden]> вроде в pixel я не помню
<Umren> photoshop? )
<Pavia> Насколькот поддержка 16 бит на канал и 32 бит у гимпа стояло первоочередным пунктом
<[Raiden]> Причем тут фотошоп?
<[Raiden]> я про линукс
<naisen> и зачем только фотошоп поддерживает такую битность, всё равно ведь никто её не видит...эх
<Pavia> Нужна для обработки
<[Raiden]> смотря что вам надо для фото. Я не про фотограф, часто делаю тольк обаланс белого и кроппинг
<[Raiden]> хватает гимпа
<Pavia> А во вторых фотоаппорат снимает в 12битах
<naisen> Pavia: а зачем она нужна для обработки?
<[Raiden]> Иногда шумы изо убираю
<Umren> а еще тогда значит больше 44110 и 48000 hz в звуке - тоже не нужно? 0
<naisen> все фотоаппараты в 12 битах снимают?
<Umren> а в студия обрабатывают в 192000 hz зачем то )
<[Raiden]> Umren: 48000 hz нужно, если апарратура столько умеет воспроизводить
<artus> Umren, а ты услышиш 48000+ O_o
<Brainenjii> Приветствую
<Umren> artus, в блюрее нормальном 48 :D
<Pavia> Не все некоторые и в 10 другии в 16. Но доступны только в RAW и TIFF форматах файлов
<naisen> спалил :(
<Brainenjii> не по теме канала, но люто-бешена потребна консультация в перепрошивке Android'a
<[Raiden]> а если не умеет, то какой у тебя источник впринципе уже не важно
<artus> Brainenjii, каналом ошибся
<naisen> Pavia: ну так меня роу и интересует исключительно.
<Brainenjii>  /join #android-ru
<[Raiden]> посмотрите darktable или ufraw плагин для гимпа, если с равами дело имеете.
<Brainenjii>  /join #android-ru;cat topic|grep ubuntu -> "Если вам долго не отвечают, попробуйте спросить на #ubuntu-ru".
<Brainenjii> как-то так йцу
<Umren> я говорю про то что в сведении например при использовании в обработке сигнала больших герц =  при даунсемплинге получается лучше звук
<naisen> но если гимп почил, то может имеет смысл что-то ддругое поюзать?
<Umren> так что 16/32/64 бита или скока там в графике - такой же эффект
<[Raiden]> или хуже )
<Umren> naisen, ниче нормального нет
<naisen> безусловно всё оно фотошоп не заменяет, но всё таки - чтобы не перезагружаться :)
<artus> @voice Brainenjii
<Umren> naisen, поэтому я не использую имедж эдиторы, вобще
<Pavia> А чем в линуксе заменить Adobe post effect ?
<artus> Brainenjii, чего там пишут на других каналах меня ммягко говоря не интересует\
<Umren> Pavia, Apple Shake ты хотел сказать? 0
<Umren> :)
<Umren> а не пост эффект а after effects
<[Raiden]> для такой ерунды в общем мне хватает гимпа. Если считаете что он недостаточн офункционален - идите в гугл, есдть несколько других редакторов и программ конкретно для фотографов
<naisen> а где в 11.04 быстрый переход в настройки и администрирование?
<Umren> он функционален, более чем [Raiden]
<Umren> проблема в интерфейсе
<Umren> он убог
<[Raiden]> Гимп всетаки не для фото. Это скорее редактор общего назначения , как фотошоп
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0711/h_1310403155_c2c4d02706.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Umren: ерунда имхо
<Umren> чем ерунда? меня блевать тянет после 20 минут в гимпе
<Umren> все эти кнопки
<Umren> интерфейсы
<[Raiden]> А меня нет.
<Umren> менюшки - убоги
<sharikoff> угу есть такое дело..
<[Raiden]> И то что он не одним окном дико нравится, когда место на экране надо
<Umren> а я люблю фуллскрин в одно окно
<Umren> так ниче не мешает работать
<[Raiden]> если я хочу во весь экран видеть рисунок, я могу панели на другой стол кинуть, как вариант
<naisen> а где в 11.04 быстрый переход в настройки и администрирование?
<naisen> чота я не вижу их нифига
<[Raiden]> Umren: как же ничего? слева и справа от картинки небось элементы управления  редактором
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> их специально скрывать надо, что бы не мешали
<Umren> причем в гимпе они не органичны ну ваще ниразу
<Umren> все выглядит в гимпе так, будто один муравейник на другой нападает
<Umren> и там фарш полный
<[Raiden]> так, не нравится - осваивайте фотошоп под вайном или другие аналоги.
<naisen> кто в 11.04 сидит?
<[Raiden]> Спорить имхо бесполезно
<Umren> не, у меня вывод проще
<[Raiden]> naisen: я
<Umren> фотошоп платный - не использую, гимп дурацкий - не использую :)
<[Raiden]> )
<naisen> а где тут доступ к администрированию и настройке?
<artus> у меня вывод еще проще, законфили холитварить )
<[Raiden]> А я пользовался и тем и тем.
<sharikoff> naisen: еще раз спроси
<naisen> я конкретно у Райдена спрашиваю
<artus> sharikoff, пыщ пыщ
<Umren> тогда ник его выделять надо
<naisen> до этого абстрактно
<sharikoff> artus: q
<[Raiden]> naisen: делай логаут , выберай классик сессию, либо если юнити, суй мышку в левый верхний угол, там кнопка
<naisen> у меня по этой кнопке отрываются ярлыки и поиск
<[Raiden]> cj cgbcrjg dct[ ghjuhfvv
<[Raiden]> не можешь найти ярлыки - юзай поиск
<[Raiden]> Хотя... полазь по гуглю, где-т овидел индикатор для юнити реализующий классик меню пуск
<[Raiden]> Но лучше пивыкай к тому как есть - либо используй не юнити
<Umren> либо жди 11.10
<naisen> поиск даже по администрирование ничего не находит. по настройка - драйвера, мыш, бт, клава... чот маловато как то
<Umren> ненужное выпилили
<Umren> остальное видимо ненужно )
<[Raiden]> naisen: а что ты хотел в меню администрирования
<[Raiden]> ...то и вбивай в поиск
<naisen> да я так и делаю. но я ведь не помню что было в прежних убунтах в "администрировании" :)))
<Umren> надо было записывать =0
<[Raiden]> Как надоест тыкаться - зайдеш ьв классик сессию
<naisen> а что делать когда они классик вообще уберут?
<naisen> как жить тогда?
<Umren> там будет гнум3
<Umren> там все есть
<Umren> в меню разных
<[Raiden]> в гном 3 поумолчанию будет  гном-шелл , но так же будет fallback mode очень похожий на гном2
<[Raiden]> надо будет это доставлять после установки - если не устраивает юнити
<naisen> а там есть кнопка - превратить имеющийся проц коре 1.2 в коре ай 5 ?
 * [Raiden] пишет с кде 4.6.5
 * Umren стыдно писать откуда пишет
 * naisen говорит, а компьютер пишет
<[Raiden]> в общем я решил перебежать на кеды и посмотреть на весь этот бардак со стороны :)
<Umren> кеды из коробки функциональны без напильников
<[Raiden]> юнити впринципе юзат ьможно если привыкнуть , и если перенастроить немного в ccsm
<Umren> в этом прелесть
<naisen> перебегац на макусь
<Umren> а чо там в макоси? )
<Umren> три с половиной меню в настройках )
<Umren> не интересно
<naisen> удобно, эргономично, юзабильно, устойчиво
<[Raiden]> да, кеды по умолчанию вполне юзабельны. Я даже дефолтный оксиген менять не стал, цвета только меняю иногда
<naisen> ааа ))) гдеж там 3,5 меню в настройках ? ))) ты что. там всё настраивается, вообще. если нет в настройке - через баш
<Umren> я долго ржал, когда в топе приложений в апп сторе на осх долго была программа resizer по мойму называется
<Umren> которая копирует функционал древних кед/вынь7
<Umren> ну типа там перетащил менюшку, она на пол экрана или на весь экран, стоит 9.99$ )
<naisen> а зачем это?
<[Raiden]> в макоси после линукс будет не уютно я думаю, надо будет привыкать пол года к их ифейсу и пути юза.
<Umren> а вот не знаю, факт в том что top paid
<Umren> люди покупают активно
<Umren> приложение делает 1.2 функции
<naisen> [Raiden]: я сижу на маке+вин 7+ убунту. никаких проблем с привыканием.
<[Raiden]> а можно узнать сколько лет ты так сидишь?
<Umren> макось тупая до предела, там за 1 день привыкнешь
<Umren> для юзера других ОС там киллер фича - нельзя ресайзить окна на весь экран
<naisen> убунту сервер с 7..., мак с 2008 года, вин с 3.11
<[Raiden]> Вин7 у меня тоже не вызывает проблем - т.к. я её пользовался не менее чем пол года
<Umren> правда спустя 10 лет исправят за 30$ в MacOsX "Lion"
<Umren> это единственное что меня бесило вощем то )
<naisen> на маке ресайсяца окна на весь экран
<Umren> фулл скрин моде там нету такого
<naisen> у браузеров есть
<naisen> это проблема софта
<Umren> если только сам растянешь
<naisen> если в софте заложено - есть
<naisen> если не заложено - нет
<Umren> а если жмешь maximize - не на весь, проверено на хроме
<Umren> и нужно как идиот растягивать на экра
<naisen> у меня на весь экран
<naisen> чяднт?
<[Raiden]> кеды рулят, я иногда ресайзю только вертикально - повесил это на даблклик по заголовоку
<[Raiden]> вку*
<Umren> http://www.apple.com/ru/macosx/whats-new/full-screen.html
<naisen> там как вин, запоминается размер окна до ресайза и после
<Umren> то есть изначально надо всеравно растягивать? :)
<Umren> там нету определенных границ под которые максимайз растягивается, а только те которые ты установил
<naisen> ты можешь растянуть как тебе удобно и оно запомнит. надо на весь экран - будет на весь. надо на пол - будет на пол
<Umren> ваще сравнивать тупо, для меня мак ось = это только ноутбуки
<Umren> на десктопе не нужно
<Umren> а линукс/винда не ноутбуке так же плохи, как на ней хороша осьх
<naisen> у неокторых приложений , типа сафари, - кнопка макс сработает на оптимальный размер страницы
<naisen> не больше и не меньше
<Umren> сафари аддекватные люди не юзают
<[Raiden]> на самом деле ресайз в фуллскрин я редко юзаю.  Но всетаки хорошо что есть такая возможность. Незнаю почему макосники не могут сделать )  Можно на из тех же 3 кнопок повесить, только клик другой клавишей
<naisen> с этим спорить не буду
<Umren> в сафари плюс только один.. он на вебките
<Umren> а больше нету )
<naisen> сафари очень тормознутый
<[Raiden]> или как в большинстве вм под линукс , левый клик - фулл , средний - вертикаль , правый вертикально.
<naisen> я ща предпочитаю хром
<[Raiden]> по 1 кнопке
<Umren> я на хроме с первой альфы :)
<[Raiden]> ой, правый горизонтально
<Umren> когда он еще совсем сырой был и без дополнений
<Umren> лучший браузер
<[Raiden]> )
<naisen> но там тоже есть свои косяки
<[Raiden]> ты забыл приписать "для меня"
<Umren> нет, вобще :)
<Umren> для тебя тоже, ты просто еще этого не осознал :)
<[Raiden]> я чесно пытался перейти на хром или хромиум.
<[Raiden]> но остался на фф
<Umren> тормозилла
<Umren> думаю это выражение будет еще актуально очень долго)
<naisen> бывает у него вылетает - упс, мы не осилили открыть эту страницу, или сбой адобовских плагинов
<Umren> про первое - это нововведение против эффекта наплыва
<Umren> второе, ну этож адоб
<naisen> а если кто сидит на корпоративном билайне - попробуйте хромом зайти в лк билайна. вот будет удивление.
<Umren> это нормально :)
<Umren> корпоративный билайн это что?
<naisen> для юр лиц.
<Drane> эх..установилось все-таки убунту, но теперь ни она толком не работает +еще винда стала загружаться один раз из пяти попыток...
<Umren> а, не юзал
<naisen> ну вощем там какие хитрые жаба фишки. работают только ие и опера
<Umren> naisen, ну хром тут не причем
<Umren> это к верстальщикам вопросы
<Umren> кто не оптимизирует под вебкит
<Umren> точней, кто не пишет на стандартах
<naisen> проблема в том, что существуют только два браузера которые худо бедно открывают 90-95% инета - ие и опера. хотя я сам сижу на хроме
<Umren> не знаю где ты лазиешь
<Umren> я использую для браузинга ТОЛЬКО хром, и проблем 0
<Umren> нигде нет кривой верстки
<Umren> или плавающих элементов
<Umren> в лк билайна (у меня домашний интернет) тоже проблем нет
<naisen> в азию можно походить, там много интересных сайтов бывает
<Umren> в азии мне не интересно
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<naisen> обычный лк билайна нормально сделан. а тут они начудили с безопасностью
<Umren> у меня с восточными языками плохо)
<[Raiden]> naisen: я чего-то не очень согласен. Юзал штук 5 разных на вебките , фф, хромиум. Редко что-то не открывается. Если только сильверлайт - тут подалуй только виртуалка или фф с монолайтом
<Drane> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154382.msg1177349#msg1177349
<Umren> [Raiden], сервелат не нужен :)
<[Raiden]> последний ие правда неплох, учли некоторые ошибки ифейса и стал проходить устаревший ксид тест
<Umren> лучше предыдущих
<[Raiden]> acid2
<naisen> ну тогда например пендосские сайты фотографов разных. я недавно попал на один британский, на котором хром зависал наглухо. безусловно это кривость писателей - но другие то браузеры его отработали
<[Raiden]> кидай линк )
<Umren> дада, линк в студию
<naisen> а сильверлайта нет под никс? на макось есть
<Umren> монолайт есть
<Umren> но.. монолайт как и моно.. г-о
<naisen> ну теперь с линком надо будет потерпеть
<[Raiden]> нету, есть монолайт плагин под фф, котоырй отстает примерно на 1 версию от сильверлайта
<naisen> как попадётся - сразу скину
<Umren> я вобще не вижу смысла заморачиватся с виртуалками с сильверлайтом
<Umren> его в инете очень мало
<Umren> никто ниче критичное на нем не пишет
<naisen> я его только на первом канале видел
<naisen> больше он мне не попадался
<Umren> и вобще это полутруп
<Umren> который сейчас в подвешенном состоянии
<Umren> хотя они вроде даже что то добавляют.. вон в 5 будет поддержка 3д
<Umren> во флеше ее еще досихпор нормальной нет
<naisen> пойду собаку погуляю
<Umren> порода?
<naisen> рыжая
<r1za> Добрый вечер всем
<Umren> пред
<[Raiden]> мне личн опофиг на 3д на вебе, мне бы и графики хотелось бы поменьше
<gxoptg> драсьте. подскажите, можно ли установить КДЕ одновременно с юнити?
<Drane> >>во флеше ее еще досихпор нормальной нет << Альтернатива3D ?
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg> 11.04
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: можно kubuntu-desktop
<gxoptg> и нормально оба сеанса грузятся из ГДМ?
<Umren> Drane, ?
<[Raiden]> сменится ещё оформление загрузки - есть варианты как менять - в гугле нийдешь
<r1za> помогите настроить pcmcia сетевая карта,не wi-fi вообщем обновился все установил но при вводе ifconfig не могу наблюдать мак адрес карты eth1 сетку только подключил а там привязка по маку автоматом,что бы включиили меня нужен мак) как его можно еще узнать мб есть
<r1za> какието команды??
<Umren> Drane, это фреймворки
<Umren> Drane, а там изкаробки с офф поддержкой
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: нормально, хоть гдм, хоть кдм - будет выбор при установке или после sudo dkpg-reconfigure gdm или kdm
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: если страшно - сделай бекап.
<gxoptg> как,
<[Raiden]> dd , partimage и т.д.
<gxoptg> ?
<Umren> да, учи ман всю ночь
<Umren> делай бэкап
<[Raiden]> всю ночь не надо. Надо 10 минут + в который войдет чтение, готовка чая и 1 минута гугления
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg> пожелайте мне удачи. ставлю)
<Umren> жди баттхарта
<Umren> и кучи ошибок в вар логе
<[Raiden]> да не боись, я почти все убунты какие юзал, ставил с несколькими средами, иногда больше чем 2
<Umren> 100% )
<gxoptg> спасибо)
<gxoptg> блин, 1Гб
<Umren> а ты за трафик платишь?)
<gxoptg> не, безлимит, но скорость не сильно
<Umren> значит ставь кеды всю ночь )
<[Raiden]> кого там гимп ифесом бесит, может быть надо было начать со статьи типа такой
<[Raiden]> http://www.progimp.ru/gimp/settings/interface/
<gxoptg> скорость загрузки: 603 kB/с - осталось 26 мин 27с
<gxoptg> а кто на кедах сидит?
<[Raiden]> Ну я сча из них пишу
<Drane> gxoptg, у меня средняя 20kB/c и что?
<gxoptg> и как они? красиво? тормозят?
<[Raiden]> кстати, возможно был бы смысл сделать sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<[Raiden]> там 4.6.5
<gxoptg> отменяю
<[Raiden]> на моем железе не тормозят
<gxoptg> что ж вы раньше не сказали про репозиторий :)
<Umren> я как то на компе на кедах сидел с 256 озу и хромом
<Umren> и ниче, работало нормально :)
<Umren> четвертые кеды
<Umren> 100500 вкладок конечно не откроешь) но пять - вполне ничо
<gxoptg> [Raiden], а еще sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> ну естественно
<Umren> gxoptg, кэп
<gxoptg> Drane, просто у меня должна быть 30 мбит,с
<gxoptg> он самый)
<Drane> gxoptg, а у меня 3,6мб/с ... -(
<Umren> 5.9мб/с кто больше?)
<gxoptg> отошел
<[Raiden]> Насчет красоты сложно сказать, у меня дефолтная тепа почти, цвета только другие
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0711/h_1310406132_f9900dbb48.png , http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0711/h_1310406105_2aebecb0d8.png
<Umren> вот даже вечерком не тормозит ) http://www.speedtest.net/result/1381005480.png
<Umren> :D
<RfAFdlS> чего не хватает пятому FF что бы  тег <APPLET>  обработать?
<Umren> гора в тумане мне нравица
<Umren> мозгов видимо
<[Raiden]> в мозилле афигели насчет версий. к 5 ещё не все плагины перекрутили, а уже 7 в этом году вбудет.
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> они решили делать как хром
<Umren> правда в хроме проблем нету с плагинами
<Umren> при переходе версий
<[Raiden]> в хроме зато есть другие проблемы, например с внешним видом. Если не включать заголовки - не вписывается, если включить - тоже что-то не то
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> что за заголовки?
<Umren> [Raiden], проблема в хроме тока в Qt )
<Umren> я понял о чем ты
<[Raiden]> и как бы - заголовк ещё дает более длинное имя вкладки, чем таб. - зачем его отрезали - фиг знает
<Umren> он же гткшный сам по себе
<Umren> тебе надо поставить там эти хрени.. совместимости
<Umren> не знаю как они в кутэ зовутся, отдельные пакеты кие то
<[Raiden]> и ещё, некоторые вм имеют как бы всяке экстра опции, хоткеи, клики сворачивающие в заголовок или разворачивающие только вертикально...
<[Raiden]> В общем, у меня какая-то личная неприязнь к хрому за посягательство на ифейс привычный
<[Raiden]> ну и до кучи процесс на вкладку и сильный дор пмяти
<[Raiden]> ж
<Umren> и тебя вылечат :)
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg> пришел
<gxoptg> подкиньте о настройке кед
<gxoptg> [Raiden], это и тебе
 * AndreX подкинул gxoptg 
<gxoptg> "AndreX подкинул gxoptg" - ??
<gxoptg> эт как?
<gxoptg> эй, тут есть кьо?
<AndreX> да так, просто поподробней надо выражаться, что именно за настройки в кедах)))
<gxoptg> да что-нибудь для начинающего
<gxoptg> в кедах начинающего
<RfAFdlS> icedtea-plugin млин...
<go8765432> добрый день. подскажите пожалуйста- конки ругается: /home/go8765432/.config/conky/db-c.sh: 11: Syntax error: ";" unexpected
<go8765432> starting deadbeef 0.5.1 вот эта самая строчка : if < ! -d $DBDIR >; then чё тут не так ?
<gxoptg> Загружается файл 1184 из 1240...
<gxoptg> 1198
<gxoptg> go8765432, в чем дело, не знаю, но попробуй полностью удалить и заново установить коньки
<[Raiden]> go8765432: < ! -d $DBDIR >  - наверное надо  [] вместо <> если речь о баше. И неплохо бы переменную в кавычки, а то малоли, какой спецсимвол попадется.
<gxoptg> через синаптик - там есть опция полного удаления
<gxoptg> ...1207...
<[Raiden]> коньки вообще непричем
<[Raiden]> дело в db-c.sh
<gxoptg> db-c.sh поставляется вместе с коньками?
<RfAFdlS> хром без icedtea-plugin тоже аплет не показывал
<go8765432> короче - просто убрать   -     ;     - я правильно понял? :)
<gxoptg> нет, ; пропущено
<gxoptg> ";" unexpected
<go8765432> это был вопрос к [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: нет
<gxoptg> упс, сори, ошибся, "неожиданное ";""
<[Raiden]> go8765432: нет , просто заменить <>  на [] как минимум.
<Sergey_IT> gxoptg, в словаре смотрел?
<go8765432> щя начало писать home/go8765432/.config/conky/db-c.sh: 15: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<gxoptg> уже глянул)
<[Raiden]> go8765432: лучше найди другой скрпт. Или почитай bash abs
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, какой-то оператор неправильно завершен / написан
<[Raiden]> ; не надо было убирать, если что. then уже другой командой считается. и если на 1 строке с иф - надо через ;
<go8765432> нет ни у кого случайно для конки-дидбифа скрипта?
<go8765432> вот весь скрипт http://paste.ubuntu.com/642067/
<[Raiden]> для клементина есть )
<gxoptg> отсалось 33 с
<[Raiden]> if < ! -d $DBDIR > then надо заменить на if [ ! -d $DBDIR ]; then
<go8765432> клеметин мне не прижился как-то... сильно цп при сканировании библиотеки кушал и на минимализм он не тянет (а я как-то к минмализму всё больше присатриваться начал)
<go8765432> [Raiden]: дык оно уже на 15 строку ругается
<go8765432> home/go8765432/.config/conky/db-c.sh: 15: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<[Raiden]> go8765432: дык, не надо было убирать ;
<go8765432> или ноги оттуда растут?
<go8765432> :) хорошо. - меняю
<go8765432> О! вроде заработало :)
<barm> Всем доброго времени суток!!! Нужна помощь в подъеме сетевухи National Semiconductor Corporation DP83820  в ubuntu 11.04
<barm> ifup loc1 пишет:
<barm> Failed to bring up loc1.
<[Raiden]> ну да, спасибо мне, написавшемы целых 4 раза что надо менять
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ппц
<[Raiden]> а что такое loc1
<[Raiden]> может eth?
<barm> Это имя сетевого интерфейса. Вот /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules:
<barm> # PCI device 0x100b:0x0022 (ns83820)
<barm> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:00:00:00:00:00", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="loc1"
<barm> # PCI device 0x1969:0x1063 (atl1c)
<barm> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="11:11:11:11:11:11", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="net1"
<[Raiden]> ifconfig eth1 up
<[Raiden]> а может туплю.
<barm> net 1 поднимается, а loc1 нет
<[Raiden]> странно, никогда не видел сетевух котоыре так бы назывались
<barm> Это сервер. Я переименовал интерфейсы для удобства. Хотя до переименования он не поднимался также
<barm> Я тоже не видел...
<go8765432> если такое конки говорит - это очень плохо? http://paste.ubuntu.com/642073/
<Calllka> добрый вечер. где в 11.04 можна найти Система > Администрирование > Сеть.
<gxoptg> через кнопку выключения - параметры системы - сеть
<Calllka> пасиба
<artus> @voice barm
<[Raiden]> на имена девайсов скрипты\команды могут быть завязаны - имхо плохая мысль.
<artus> !paste | barm
<ubuntuhelp> barm: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> А по вопросу добавить нечего
<barm> Сетевуха вроде определилась. Вот что пишет lspci -knn | grep "Net\|Eth" -A2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642076/
<go8765432> [Raiden]: спс за помощь! :) заработало :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> barm: что-нить ещё менял кроме имени девайса?
<barm> Нет. Система установлена с чистого листа. Установлены gcc, mc и webmin. Интерфесы переименованы после того, как убедился, что один не работает
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю )
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум\гугли или меняй сетевуху
<baronos> как заставить quake 4 запускаться не от рута  sudo chmod -R 777 /home/ubuntu/Games/Quake4/ вот это нифига не помогает в чем ошибка?
<barm> Вот что нагуглил: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/nge.4.html , однако, что такое loader.conf не очень понимаю...
<sig_wall> это freebsd-manpages
<sig_wall> для freebsd
<barm> А почему url ubuntu.com ???
<barm> Может здесь тоже где-то надо разрешить использовать эти дрова?
<[Raiden]> baronos: а права на просмотр /home/ubuntu/Games и /home/ubuntu у юзера есть?
<baronos> Raiden: права на  ubuntu стоят
<baronos> тоесть юзер
<sig_wall> barm: потому что по какой-то причине в ubuntu 8.04 был пакет freebsd-manpages с документацией freebsd.
<sig_wall> barm: это не то, что нужно
<baronos> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к «/home/ubuntu/.gvfs»: Отказано в доступе
<delorian> всем привет
<barm> sig_wall: а где копать?
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/memory-restart-firefox-add-on.html
<delorian> как убрать skype значек из системного трея
<r1za> hellow world
<r1za> помогите решить траблу
<r1za> с pcmcia карточкой дял lan
<artus> !ask | r1za
<ubuntuhelp> r1za: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> сегодня сплошные сетевые заморочки
<r1za> все вроде работает,мигает,а вот при ifconfig не видит оборудывания
<artus> !q | r1za
<ubuntuhelp> r1za: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<gxoptg> всё, установилось. я пошел)
<r1za> 10.04 LTS пытаюсь завести pcmcia карточку не wi-fi
<r1za> нужно только что бы вывод показал мак и все мне больше не нужно не чего
<r1za> переустановил систему и теперь не выводит
<artus> r1za, как понимаю модель карточки мы должны угадать?
<r1za> FPC-0106TX LAN Adapter (Level one)
<r1za> r1za@r1za-laptop:~$ lsusb
<r1za> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<r1za> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<r1za> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<r1za> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<r1za> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<r1za> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<r1za> r1za@r1za-laptop:~$ rl
<r1za> Программа 'rl' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<r1za> sudo apt-get install randomize-lines
<r1za> r1za@r1za-laptop:~$ ifconfig
<r1za> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:50:5f:e7
<r1za>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<r1za>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<artus> @kban r1za  3600 топай курить правила
<barm> Установлена ubuntu server 11.04, пытаюсь поднять простеньки сервер для раздачи инета в локалку. Одна сетевуха сразу подхватилась, а вторая National Semiconductor Corporation DP83820 не хочет. Подробно описал проблему на http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=160338.0 .
<barm>  но толку пока мало.
<gxoptg> я установил. теперь вопросы. [Raiden], ты тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<gxoptg> тут вообще есть русская локаль? а то я её в настройках не нашел
<gxoptg> или я не там искал?
<[Raiden]> Ой, это не ко мне, есть вообще, но я не помню где в гноме\юнити это настраивается
<gxoptg> ты на русской
<gxoptg> ?
<[Raiden]> глобально dpkg-reconfigure console-setup + в гуи
<[Raiden]> Я - да,  но у меня сча кде
<gxoptg> synaptic'а тут нет. а что-то подобное?
<[Raiden]> где тут?
<gxoptg> в кедах
<gxoptg> стоп, синаптик нашел
<[Raiden]> а.. это ты с кедами. Я уже забыл ) в параметры системы зайди или руками пусти systemsettings , там будет значек локаль
<[Raiden]> если русского нет...
<gxoptg> уже нашел в synaptyc
<gxoptg> установил...
<[Raiden]> ок
<gxoptg> всё, теперь русский
<ivan2> Мужики, трей пропал нафиг. Как он называется в мнеюшке "добавить на панель", что -то не найду.
<gxoptg> тут окна некрасивые, когда на весь экран развернуты(
<[Raiden]> аналогом синаприка на qt будет kpackagekit или muon - последний прикольней , но бывает глчит )
<baltazor> всем привет, скажите пожалуйста можно ли обновить через do-release-upgrade до 10.10 версии , а не до 11.04?
<baltazor> с 10.04
<gxoptg> [Raiden], synaptic-kde - воть)
<[Raiden]> впринципе можешь продолжать юзать синаптик...  Муон выглядит так http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0711/h_1310410523_34f57839d7.png
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: Хм, не знал
<gxoptg> ) тут нет irc! я сейчас через браузер!
<gxoptg> в kopete не нашел
<ivan2> Хлопцы! Ну как трей-то вернуть? У меня там будильник, я работу просплю нафиг!
<gxoptg> ivan2, какая версия?
<[Raiden]> в кубунте ирк клиент quassel irc по умолч идёт. Я не пользовался
<ivan2> 10.10
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: в меню типа пуск поиск есть вбей irc
<gxoptg> "апплет уведомлений" или "область уведомлений". а вообще - создай нового пользователя с настройками по умолчанию и там глянь
<gxoptg> аж 2!) зачем?
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: в систем сеттингс ещё советую найти поиск по меткам и содержимому и если не надо - остановить там службы
<[Raiden]> коде будет полегче
<gxoptg> мне надо на первое время - сложно же будет
<ivan2> Гксоптг, спасибо!
<[Raiden]> правда несколько вкуснятин пропадет - типа подписей и рейтинга в файловом менеджере
<gxoptg> я взял quassel irc
<baltazor> и все таки вопрос остается открытым
<gxoptg> ой... а какой у нас адрес сервера?
<[Raiden]> irc.ubuntu.com
<artus> ivan2, 15 06 * * * "плеер играть" в crontab -e и будет те будильник
<[Raiden]> или irc.freenode.net
<gxoptg> baltazor, не знаем. скачай диск с 10.10, вставь его - если правильно записан, должно появиться окошко с предложением обновления
<ivan2> Ой, я синтаксис крона никак не выучу уже наконец. Но вообще да, надо.
<baltazor> gxoptg: да вот хотелось бы обойтись скачивания диска.... есть диск с 10.04
<artus> ivan2, минуты часы * * * тебе будет достаточно)
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: ты можешь доставить оксиген тему для гтк2 , и юзать вместо копыт пиджин - там и ирц есть, если что.
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как растянуть картинку на широкоформатный монитор. А то справа черная полоса вылезла..
<[Raiden]> сам я для ирц предпочитаю kvirc
<gxoptg_> я
<[Raiden]> но советывать не буду )
<gxoptg_> через кубунту
<gxoptg_> если ты мне что-то говорил, повтори, плиз
<[Raiden]> gxoptg_: у тебя сча тема по умолчанию в кубунте?
<gxoptg_> да
<[Raiden]> gxoptg_: попробуй заголовок одного окна перетащить на заголовок другого окна средней кнопкой мышки.
<gxoptg_> wow)))
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg_> d e,eyne nfrjuj ytn
<gxoptg_> в убунту такого нет
<barm> Люди!!! Помогите!!! Установлена ubuntu server 11.04, пытаюсь поднять простенький сервер для раздачи инета в локалку. Одна сетевуха сразу подхватилась, а вторая National Semiconductor Corporation DP83820 не хочет. Подробно описал проблему на http://forum.ub
<barm> untu.ru/index.php?topic=160338.0 . но толку пока мало.
<artus> barm, еще раз повтори, контрольный так сказать )
<[Raiden]> barm: можешь попробовать по соседним каналам поспрашать, тут есть генту , арч и ещё что-то русское
<gxoptg_> [Raiden], а это только на стд.теме?
<barm> А-а-а-а!!!! artus, просто очень срочно нужно, а помочь никто не может или не хочет. Другой сетевухи под замену нет!!!
<[Raiden]> gxoptg_: Ну , да на oxygene , можно менять вид приложений отдельно от заголовков
<gxoptg_> что такое oxygen
<artus> barm, и это пофод флудить?
<barm> [Raiden]? я первый раз пользую IRC и не знаю как попасть на друго канал. Толь ко что разобрался, как сюда попасть.
<artus> barm, да и нет тут никого кто б такие же траблы испытывал как у тебя )
<[Raiden]> barm: обычно  так /join #gentoo-ru
<baronos> где в ubuntu примерно такое место чтоб прописать хост в винде это тут C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\host
<[Raiden]> barm: а список /list
<artus> baronos, /etc/hosts
<barm> artus, я поэтому и обновляю сообщение, вдруг кто-то вошел, кто может помочь.
<[Raiden]> вот это вопрос!
<artus> barm, не надо тут обновлять сообщения) не торговая площадка )
<barm> [Raiden]	barm: а список /list - это что значит?
<[Raiden]> barm: список всех каналов обычно
<[Raiden]> у тебя чатзила, там фиг знает
<barm> злой ты, artus...:-(
<lebastr> Всем добрый вечер. Не подскажите, чем отличается группа adm от группы sudo?
<Snowdrift> есть любители пойграть в StarCradft2?
<gxoptg> [Raiden], не, кеды сильно тормозят. я пришел в юнити
<[Raiden]> ок
<gxoptg> в будущем к тебе можно обращаться насчет кед?
<[Raiden]> Ну, да.
<[Raiden]> kubuntu.ru или туда )
<gxoptg> спасибо. ушел
<naisen> нарвался на первые грабли. 11.04 - пикаса не ставится, почему то
<naisen> на 10.10 и предыдущие ставилось без проблем
<[Raiden]> некоторые нативные программы умеют на гугл картинки слать
<Sergey_IT> naisen, а зачем ставил  - баги искать?
<naisen> дело не просто в слать. хорошо каталогизирует, работает с роу, вменяемый конвертер.
<naisen> поставилась оказывается. но как то мега супер пупер силент.
<[Raiden]> по ходу даже с консольки можно
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-upload-your-photospictures-to-picasa-from-command-line-using-googlecl.html
<[Raiden]> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/07/10/how-to-upload-pictures-to-picasa-from-ubuntu-in-simple-right-click/
<naisen> косяк - тыкаешь мышкой в строку, а обрабатывается тычрк в строку которая выше. на 10.10 этого небыло. даже хз с чем это связано
<[Raiden]> но ваще я точно помню, что к менеджеру картинки был плагин загруза на гугл - не помню правда в каком
<Aceler> [Raiden]: digikam
<Aceler> В пакете kipi-plugins
<[Raiden]> мб
<naisen> да дело не только  в загрузке. загрузка это ваще последнее дело
<Aceler> naisen: digikam в принципе помощнее пикасы
<Aceler> Правда там поворот картинок ужасно сделан
<Aceler> Ну это я к тому, что я не знаю в чём бага, могу предложить использовать другую программу. Ваше дело отказаться
<naisen> это минус конечно.
<Aceler> Ну да поворот картинок я делают в Gwenview :))
<naisen> косяк оказался как раз таки в фул скрин мод
<[Raiden]> я не полюзую каталоги, про то как повернуть спрашивает гимп при открытии
<[Raiden]> у мну правда мало фоток )
<naisen1> n
<naisen> вощем в фул скрине жутко глючит
 * go8765432 тащится от красоты, которую сделал в коньках :)
<artus> go8765432, паказывай
<go8765432> во :) http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/5683/3069.png
<go8765432> мн оч нра :)
<artus> эм... дык дефолтненько ж)
<go8765432> правда оно иногда делает вот так http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3109/3070a.png и иногда вот так http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1010/3071l.png но с этим потом буду разбираться
<artus> да и корявенько оно как то)
<go8765432> дефолтненько - это так http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/481/3072.png
<Sergey_IT> и не нужно
<go8765432> artus: в последних трёх корявенько - а в первом мне нравится
<go8765432> Sergey_IT: я хоть цто-то кравивое хотел оставить :)
<go8765432> *что-то **красивое
<artus> go8765432, выпили нафиг картинку , тогда оно хоть как то будет ровненько
<go8765432> artus: можно просто ниже опустить описания
<artus> да там тот цветочек нафи гне нужен
<go8765432> чё за цветочек ? О_о
<Sergey_IT> нужна только информация, и то не постоянно...
<go8765432> кавер что-ли ?
<go8765432> а отчего он вверх уезжает?
<go8765432> когда я дописываю хоткеи?
<artus> go8765432, да обложки к альбомам, изврат ацкий и только
<go8765432> artus: мне нравится
<go8765432> мне вообще так нравится :) http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/5341/074m.png
<artus> go8765432, эм... а нафиг те в коньках ядро и натти?
<[Raiden]> для скриншотов гг
<artus> go8765432, да и загруженость винтов/проца можно как то так сделать http://itmages.ru/image/view/229347/02c59fa6 ))
<Sergey_IT> artus, так надо еще свое имя вывести - а то со временем забывается )
<artus> вот календарик кой нить красивый надо найти
<go8765432> artus: на названия дистров - у меня склироз - я пол-дня пытался найти как их влепить туда :)
<artus> go8765432, эм... все так пячально?
<artus> дык сделай нескучные обои) чтоб сразу угадать можно было)
<go8765432> да нет! наоборот - весело :)
<go8765432> обои - это отдельная тема :) - этот постоянный выбор лучших в мире обоев меня задолбал и я решил, что без них лучше будет. ароде доволен сейчас :)
<go8765432> *вроде
<jham> да тут целая битва скриншотов
<Drane> загляните в темку, никак уж не ставится - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154382.msg1180646#msg1180646
<artus> Drane, выруби dkms
<artus> вроде правельно обозвал
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0712/h_1310416126_a71ba78b49.png
<artus> go8765432, у рейдена учись как можно дефолтненькие коньки культурненько так повесить
<artus> а не разброд и шатания )
<go8765432> да - красиво. согласен
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], вот тока что у тебя с панелью )
<Escsun> не понятное такое)
<[Raiden]> а.. С ней ок всё, это только на шоте. Эти прямоугольники двигаются когда кснапшот стартует
<Escsun> какая то жесть)
<[Raiden]> он как бы успевает момен тпередвижения щелкнуть
<go8765432> а 6 рабочих столов - не много ?
<Escsun> go8765432, это мало)
<Escsun> go8765432, мне порой и 10 мало)
<go8765432> мне этого пока не понять...
<Escsun> go8765432, пока просто не те задачи)
<go8765432> я это и имел в виду (где-то... :)
<Escsun> эх надо делать новую тему)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> 6 столов самый раз
<[Raiden]> а вот индикатор на панели возможно лишнее, но я привык что он есть
<go8765432> в гедите нельзя разрисовывать буковки ?
<[Raiden]> там есть подсветка
<[Raiden]> или я не понял
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, возьми фломастеры )
<Escsun> а лучше маркеры )
<Escsun> они по толще )
<stasdizzi> всем привет
<delorian> привет
<Escsun> ку
<go8765432> [Raiden]:  я имею ввиду не синтаксис, а просто выделять разными цветами
<Escsun> ужас)
<stasdizzi> донастраивался 11.04,что окна нельзя перемещать
<Escsun> цветами радуги каждую букву)
<[Raiden]> нет, почитай что-нить про plain text или что такое текстовый формат
<Escsun> [Raiden], да в принципе можно)
<Escsun> [Raiden], сделать синтаксис на каждую букву )
<Escsun> вот тока это ужас будет)
<black_ru> Кто знает php?
<stasdizzi> доки в чёрном поле,как будто без композитного режима
<black_ru> /join php
<[Raiden]> stasdizzi: может ты и есть без композита?
<stasdizzi> может уже и да))) как проверить?
<[Raiden]> а вм какой?
<stasdizzi> что такое вм?
<[Raiden]> хотя, незнаю
<[Raiden]> wm - windows manager
<stasdizzi> gnome
<stasdizzi> но в юнити тоже с окнами так же
<[Raiden]> придумаю - скажу )
<go8765432> вот как сделал http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3806/3076.png
<stasdizzi> я сегодня купил неттоп на базе Atom&Ion2
<go8765432> Escsun: ну в ворде типа как (про подсветку)
<go8765432> в гедите
<go8765432> хотя ответ впринцыпе понятен
<Escsun> go8765432, доделай тинт2
<go8765432> Escsun: всмысле?
<ivan2> А что,братцы, есть нового в симфоник метале?
<Escsun> go8765432, белый цвет убери
<Escsun> go8765432, и да убери круглые края
<Escsun> go8765432, а то в одном квадратные в другом круглые не порядок)
<go8765432> Escsun:  белый цвет - мне удобно . а края- это да
<go8765432> (ты ещё моё зелуное не видел ) :)
<go8765432> *зелёное
<Escsun> go8765432, лучше тогда неактивные окна как слева 2 окна, а активное окно в центре белое, а все остальное как в 2х левых)
<Escsun> go8765432, из общего стиля выбиваются )
<go8765432> Escsun:  ничё не понял :)
<go8765432> Escsun: вот моё зелёное http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1010/3071l.png
<Escsun> go8765432, ну вот видишь края белые сделай как в первых 2х
<Escsun> go8765432, и зачем тебе зеленое?
<Escsun> go8765432, не идет же)
<go8765432> так! объясняю :)
<stasdizzi> разобрался с окнами))))
<go8765432> Escsun: зелёное - это активное окно
<Escsun> go8765432, лучше там где зеленое поставь белое
<Escsun> и убери края белые сделай их нормальными
<go8765432> Escsun: квадратное - это когда активный десктоп и развёрнутые окна
<go8765432> белые края - активный десктоп
<Escsun> о ужас у тебя в системе тоже все круглое ?)
<go8765432> что-бы сразу в глаза бросалось
<Escsun> go8765432, и да лучше single desktop )
<go8765432> круглое - это когда окошко сворачивается
<go8765432> что значит сингл десктоп?
<go8765432> обин стол?
<Escsun> go8765432, нет)
<go8765432> *один
<Escsun> go8765432, типо вот taskbar_mode = single_desktop
<go8765432> мне кстати интересно почему оно иногда делает так http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6941/077o.png а иногда нормально - http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4310/078w.png
<go8765432> Escsun: ты скажи - что это - taskbar_mode = single_desktop ?
<Escsun> go8765432, найди у себя multi_desktop
<Escsun> или как то так)
<Escsun> go8765432, в tint2rc)
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, главное стул... или диван )
<go8765432> я понял - спршивать безполезно :) надо сделать и посмотреть :)
<Escsun> go8765432, просто так лучше будет)
<Escsun> go8765432, если б у тебя было 1920х1200 то другое дело
<Escsun> но в твоем случае это хуже)
<[Raiden]> мне нравится что в кде панели умеют перекрываться активным окном
<go8765432> горе мне с single_desktop ! я не осилю хоткеи постоянно вспоминать (вообще не люблю хоткеи) я по старой доброй вендопривычке люблю мышкой тыц делать :)
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе их количество и размер не имеют значения
<go8765432> [Raiden]: тинт тоже могёт вроде
<[Raiden]> ок
<shenmue> хоткеи рулят и педалять
<Escsun> [Raiden], а где этого нету то?)
<go8765432> Sergey_IT: чё за стул ? :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], 21-й век)
<[Raiden]> Escsun: в гноме например
<Escsun> а ну гном то гном)
<Escsun> я уже и забыл))
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, на котором сидеть удобно
<go8765432> Escsun: 21 век не надо тут. когда везде на всё гуи напишут - тогда 21 век наступит :)
<Escsun> go8765432, тогда виндовс капец наступит))
<Escsun> go8765432, но это в 22-м веке)
<go8765432> Sergey_IT: это канал анимэ ?* :)
<go8765432> Escsun: незабывай что мак ещё есть
<Escsun> go8765432, ну мак пусть живет )
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, соломка?
<Drane> >>artus выруби dkms. << щито?? я слоупок.
<go8765432> Sergey_IT: http://bash.org.ru/quote/42
<go8765432> Sergey_IT: соломка - это продолжение в тему которую я так и не понял ? :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, найди себе что-нибудь существенное, а то все на уровне украшательства...
<go8765432> Sergey_IT: всё существенное пока за пределами pc :)
<go8765432> а тут пока только украшательства
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, у кого как... Внешний вид особого значения не имеет...
<go8765432> я себя имел ввиду :)
<go8765432> насчёт вида - поэтому у меня не гном уже а коробка и с минимальными плюшками :)
<go8765432> никто не зпает как volume вывести в конки
<Escsun> go8765432, через lua скрипт
<Escsun> go8765432, где то видел давно ...
<Escsun> go8765432, поищи )
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, волюм обычно на колонки выводят )
<go8765432> Escsun: нашол кажись
<Escsun> go8765432, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=42758
<Escsun> go8765432, ага я тоже)
<Escsun> go8765432, в общем то что тебе надо там лежит
<Escsun> go8765432, даже на простом баше)
<stasdizzi> теперь не могу нарыть кнопки скрытия-закрытия окон (((
<Escsun> stasdizzi, alt + f4 )
<go8765432> Escsun: уже сделал :) красота!
<Escsun> go8765432, вот видишь как все просто)
<go8765432> Escsun: тоже на арче кстати, только скрипт немного другой (из другой ветки)
<Escsun> go8765432, та не суть важна)
<go8765432> Escsun:  а когда-то я даже боялся приступить к конфигу коньков :)
<Escsun> go8765432, бывает)
<Escsun> go8765432, скоро коньки лучше будут))
 * artus хочет в коньки vnstat на lua
 * go8765432 хочет volume deadbeef level in conky
 * shenmue хочет пива
<go8765432> а почему volume из http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6167046 не работает ?
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765432> как из дидбифа или волюм0аплета - правильно кат звука сделать ?
<[Raiden]> из amixer get Master можно вытащить при желани % громкости
<[Raiden]>  
<go8765432> [Raiden]: вот я нашёл просто звук https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=743786#p743786
<go8765432> вот ещё вроде https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=42758
<[Raiden]> сами ковыряйтесь )
<[Raiden]> автор хотел сделать минималистичный плейер - а мне такой не нужне
<go8765432> вот дидбифа http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6167046 по идее, но оно не хочет работать
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645481
<go8765432> [Raiden]:  lkz rktvtynbys - z dbltk
<go8765432> для клементины я видел
<go8765432> [Raiden]: вот сдесь правда http://www.welinux.ru/post/6061/
<[Raiden]> мой вариан тприкольней,
<[Raiden]> .
<XuMuK> sharikoff, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG5pqTWVahQ
<XuMuK> sharikoff, вот щас я жалею, что у меня не йафон))
<XuMuK> sharikoff, http://www.mequedouno.com/
<XuMuK> ку
<Drane> XuMuK	ку, брат
<go8765432> ого они дают
<go8765432> с такой штучкой прикольно на складах где-то охранникам проверять что и как :)
<Drane> хочу такую игрушку -(
<[Raiden]> никто не узнает название фильма или фильмов по кадрам? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WKAg93QnkA
<[Raiden]> звук можно не слушать, там фигня
<go8765432> XuMuK: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYvTJnWrH2Q&feature=relmfu
<go8765432> [Raiden]: произошла ошибка. поаторите попытку позже
<go8765432>  а вот вообще жесть http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpeBXGJrqMA&feature=relmfu :)
<go8765432> !пинг
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Drane> [Raiden]	ничего не узнал ( ну за половину видео
<[Raiden]> плохо )
<[Raiden]> фантастику хочу
<[Raiden]> какую не видел ещё
<Drane> [Raiden], читай ;
<[Raiden]> да книг то полно, кино бы
<shenmue> миссия серенити
<go8765432> [Raiden]: http://forum.mirf.ru/showthread.php?t=4069
<artus> shenmue, в топку мисию серинити
<shenmue> обещание единоросов перед выборами - тоже класнная фантастика
<artus> shenmue, если смотреть то смотреть светлячка
<iSlevin> ребята
<iSlevin> совет нужен
<artus> !ask | iSlevin
<ubuntuhelp> iSlevin: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> artus нука по подробнее
<shenmue> название фильма
<artus> shenmue, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%87%D0%BE%D0%BA_%28%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B0%D0%BB%29
<artus> shenmue, это то с чего нарезали серенити)
<iSlevin> емае
<iSlevin> тяжело ссылку переименовать в ручную что ли
<iSlevin> empathy на весь экран растянулся по ширине
<artus> iSlevin, это проблемы недоклиентов
<[Raiden]> go8765432: спс, списсок пригодится
<shenmue> artus про серенити я знаю. сам то фильм не плохой
<iSlevin> во) /cleat рулит =)
<go8765432> [Raiden]: http://moekino.at.ua/news/fantastika/1-0-2
<shenmue> ты про свое скажи. а то мне тож скучна
<artus> shenmue, ну если смотрел светлячка то плохой )
<[Raiden]> список правда... Остмотрен , если фентези и сказки не считать
<shenmue> [Raiden] не давно водный мир и бездна глянул
<[Raiden]> хорошие фильмы )
<go8765432> [Raiden]: превый или второй ?
<[Raiden]> go8765432: первый
<shenmue> оба
<Drane> Я последний
<iSlevin> нужно сделать следующее - в Каталоге "123" - все вложенные подкатологи и подподкаталоги) переименовать, а именно, все названия оставить как есть, изменив только регистр всех букв на нижний, и убрать из названия каталогов символы "=" "-", только в именах пап
<iSlevin> ок, файлы чтоб нетронутыми. Как это бысто сделать? быстрррр1с
<Drane> это как "Я легенда", не отвлекаясь от книги
<iSlevin> быстро сделать*
<shenmue> скриптом либо если есть проги для массового переименования файлов
<iSlevin> в терминале набором команд это не сделать?
<shenmue> ну по сути строчку за строчкой из скрипта в терминал можно кидать
<shenmue> =)
<go8765432> [Raiden]: ты тут ?
<[Raiden]> тут
<go8765432> [Raiden]: получи http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3395605
<[Raiden]> это видел
<shenmue> скажи еще что все честно покупал
<[Raiden]> нет естессно
<[Raiden]> Хотя част ьв кинотеатре видел
<go8765432> [Raiden]: это видел http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3395605 ?
<[Raiden]> угу
<shenmue> go8765432, в пм глянь. сюжет почитай
<[Raiden]> список в смысле. Фильмы не все.
<go8765432> а
<go8765432> а то я уж испугался :)
<shenmue> глянука супернова
<shenmue> все равно скучно и все работает
<go8765432> вот гон http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ukXNWbvzcI&feature=relmfu
<go8765432> хоть и реклама, но прикольно
<Drane>  [Raiden], Star Wars видел? говорят хороший фильм
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> ну да, неплохой )
<[Raiden]> и целых 6
<Drane> обещали несколько частей
<[Raiden]> ой, 3 т.е.
<Drane> в кинотеатрах пока премьера, а на трекерах только экранки, никак не посмотрю
<[Raiden]> стоп, запутали
<[Raiden]> а ну да, 3 старых
<[Raiden]> Drane: Шутник )
<Drane> идиот -(
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<aleksei`> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<sharikoff> туц туц
<Coldsaw> тыц тыц
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/07/11/spider/
<aleksei`> гЫ
<aleksei`> у нас бы уже давно прихлопнули тапком )))
<aleksei`> и панику не наводили бы
<Coldsaw> ну зачем тапком, он же такой милый))
<shenmue> все насекомы вмире могли бы сожрать людей за 2 дня
<shenmue>  [Raiden] а ты wing commander кино сморел?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> Оно слабенькое, но когда ничего нет сойдет
<shenmue> ок
<aleksei`> у насекомых нет такой организованности чтоб сожрать всех, да ещё за 2 дня ...
<shenmue> ничо нет
<aleksei`> shenmue:  ищещшь что скачать?
<shenmue> да
<aleksei`> такая же проблема, смотреть совсем нечего
<shenmue> это все торренты и анлим виноват
<aleksei`> качаю "Пробуждение смерти" с Вандамом, ничё такой фильм
<aleksei`> советую, старое доброе )))
<shenmue> я только фантастику сморю
<aleksei`> (((
<aleksei`> тогда беда
<shenmue> пора годика два смотреть аниме. авось чо снимут со смыслом а не со спецээфектами
<aleksei`> а сейчас весь смыслв спецэффектах
<[Raiden]> shenmue: затерянные в космосе смотрел?
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden] может быть
<shenmue> ща
<[Raiden]> с вандамомдавно хорошего небыло
<shenmue> не смотрел
<aleksei`> ага, только и остаётся что-то старое  смотреть
<shenmue> 98 год. тогда еще снимали интересное
<[Raiden]> если не видел - глянь.
<shenmue> бесит когда описание к фильму весь сюжет охватывает ><
<shenmue> ок. меня ждет три фильма уже и прогул на работе
<[Raiden]> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-12
<sharikoff> всем привет
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> не, работу не стоит прогуливать
<aleksei`> привет )))
<shenmue> ну меня там нет уже месяц....
<sharikoff> стесняюсь даже сказать..
<sharikoff> вобщем.. предупреждаю
<sharikoff> =)
<aleksei`> sharikoff: ты спишь когда-нить? )))
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> а чо надо спать?
<aleksei`> блюститель порядка )))
<sharikoff> развели тут аниме понимаешь.. =)
<shenmue> aleksei` у него своп раздел конструкцией не предусмотрен. спать ему низя
<aleksei`> shenmue: это апасна
<sharikoff> shenmue, зачем мне своп , у меня мозгов мноооого.. =)
<Coldsaw> а я вырубилась вчера днем, проснулась только в 10 вечера, когда банк был уже закрыт((
<Coldsaw> сижу голодная, деньги не получила
<aleksei`> ((
<sharikoff> такс..
<shenmue> не флудим. дженераль в чату
<sharikoff> спите уже.. полуношники
<iSlevin> не спим
<iSlevin> 6 утра на часах
<shenmue> 4 утра
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> 9,05 слабаки =)
<aleksei`> 3 ночи )))
<shenmue> чот у вас спешат
<Coldsaw> даа.. через 3 часа банк откроется
<shenmue> aleksei а у тебя опаздывают
<aleksei`> ещё как
<shenmue> http://chel.kp.ru/daily/25716.5/916306/ новость
<aleksei`> сначалавиньдовзпридумал, а теперь загоршки взялся ...
<shenmue> яблоко от яблони...
<aleksei`> какие-то дибильные фильмы все ...
<n3lab> бам бам бам
<n3lab> ну как вам последняя убунта?
<n3lab> её превратили совсем в говно, я слышал)
<n3lab> с юнити там каким-то кудрявым
<aleksei`> ну почему в говно? для нэтбуков итачей удобно
<n3lab> да?
<aleksei`> да
<n3lab> а я вот ставил на свой говнанетбук 10.10 кажется. вернее тупо обновилсяч
<n3lab> и там это юнити тормозило и было очень мерзкое
<n3lab> тормозила. на гиге оперативке.
<aleksei`> поставь с 0 попробуй
<n3lab> не хотим. там в любом случае всё очень плохо. ещё бар этот слева с иконками айфоновскими
<aleksei`> ну там юнити можно не использовать
<aleksei`> можно обычную гному юзать...
<n3lab> всё равно не хотим. обычную гному - это не модно и не инновационно!
<n3lab> давайте лучше поговорим про рсс
<n3lab> я вот решил его начать использовать, чтобы время экономить)
<n3lab> а какие клиенты-то есть?
<aleksei`> давайте лучше спать пойдём )))
<n3lab> нет спать мы ходить не будем. а будем мы запиливать новые крутые программки)
<aleksei`> ну норм читалка - Akregator, но тянет за собой кде библиотеки
<aleksei`> в файрфоксе есть плагины встроенные уже
<n3lab> нет, никаких кед
<n3lab> и никаких лис
<aleksei`> есть вариант через гугл рсс читать
<n3lab> ну вот это пока единственный вариант. но хочется прям программку)
<aleksei`> Liferea тогда, только ничего сказать не могу, не юзал, но знакомые хвалили
<n3lab> а я вот её установил. но чото она как-то тормозит o_O
<n3lab> странно даже
<aleksei`> у меня норм всё, тоже только что установил
<n3lab> значит это что-то у меня не так.
<aleksei`> скорее всего
<n3lab> ну дык. как же там было) ща
<n3lab> Если на втором нашлось - значит первый ужасен, а второй молодец.
<n3lab> Если на втором не нашлось - ну значит такое вообще найти невозможно, никто не виноват.
<n3lab> Ситуация, когда первый молодец, а второй ужасен, невозможна. Банально, но раньше я этого не понимал.
<aleksei`> как часы работает
<iSlevin> conky Юзает ктонибудь?
<air_> народ как убрать из трея значок nvidia?
<air_> т.е. значок видеокарты
<sig_wall> омг
<sig_wall> скайп-то ладно, но нвидия в трее...
<air_> Народ надо запускать только одну программу без ввода пароля от рута(sudo). как сделать?
<sig_wall> air_: username ALL=/bin/command *
<sig_wall> ой, username ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/command *
<sig_wall> :)
<air_> sig_wall а куда это вставлять?
<sig_wall> EDITOR="nano -w" sudo visudo
<air_>  последней строкой               user ALL=NOPASSWD: programm???
<sig_wall> команда visudo запустит редактор файла sudoers, перед записью проверит синтаксис (это нужно, т.к. после неправильного редактирования sudoers будет невозможно выполнять команды от администратора
<sig_wall> да, добавить ещё одну строку с нужным содержимым
<air_> т.е у меня пользователь air  программа test. То добавить надо      "air ALL=NOPASSWD: /home/test"
<sig_wall> эм, EDITOR кстати надо было экспортнуть, а то vi при умеет только пищать и портить файлы %)
<sig_wall> air_: можно ещё звёздочку после /home/test *
<sig_wall> чтобы с параметрами
<air_> ok . ifc gjghj,e.
<air_> ok . шас попробую
<iSlevin> Неспящие тут есть?
<sig_wall> в общем лучше sudo -i; EDITOR="nano -w" visudo
<iSlevin> Ubuntu 11.04 при старте просит 5 раз ввести пароль для разблокировки связки ключей "Default", запарило уже, как исправить это?*
<air_> sig_wall чет не получается
<sig_wall> что не получается?
<air_> sig_wall всеравно пароль просит
<air_> sig_wall ребутаться надо?
<sig_wall> не надо
<sig_wall> хз тогда :)
<Umren> yo
<vdrandom> ня!
<Coldsaw> ^^
<vdrandom> Coldsaw, утра! за что войс получить умудрилась? :)
<Coldsaw> vdrandom, шоб не флудила х)
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> артус?
<Coldsaw> ну я изначально была не одна с войсом
<Coldsaw> шарикофф
<vdrandom> круто. обычно артус банхаммером размахивает :)
<Coldsaw> я тут совсем недавно, а уже умудрилась даже бан получить)
<vdrandom> меня ещё не банили
<vdrandom> и войса давно не было лол
<sig_wall> меня банили на пару месяцев :)
<skai> @voice vdrandom
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> я вот так и думал, что скай сейчас исправит ситуацию :)
<skai> пункт 2.5 же
<skai> правила же
<Coldsaw> скай добр
<vdrandom> да
<Henoxek> теперь надо +m включить и вообще шик будет)
<sig_wall> :)
<sig_wall> +U - ubuntu users only
<vdrandom> sig_wall, тогда все живые пользователя канала окажутся не у дел
<sig_wall> ну так-то да :)
<vdrandom> при чём большинство из них - те, кто помогает убунтуюзерам :)
<skai> большинство из них - молчат и тупо висят в списке
<vdrandom> давно я правила не читал
<Coldsaw> я вообще их не читала
 * sig_wall вообще впервые узнал что они есть :)
<vdrandom> не, я их как-то прочитал даже
<vdrandom> когда свой первый войс получил :)
<Coldsaw> а что вообще войс дает?))
<Henoxek> право говорить, когда включена модерация
<Henoxek> но в некоторых клиентах он показывается как + перед ником, что означает "предупреждение"
<Coldsaw> ладно, пойду я в банк)
<SergeyIT> skai, что значит висят? (
<sig_wall> почему кстати в oneiric ядро было 3.0-3-generic, но потом стало 3.0.0-4-generic? нет, чтобы софт пропатчить для нормальной работы с нумерацией 3.x, они ненужный нулик добавили...
<skai> sig_wall: иди читай про нумерацию третьих ядер
<sig_wall> skai: если бы я не прочитал, то вопрос не возник бы.
<skai> если бы ты прочитал, а не проглядел - вопросов бы не возникло
<sig_wall> 3.0 - нормальная нумерация, а они вернулись к 3.0.0, чтобы procps не глючил
<sig_wall> !
<sig_wall> и glib ещё
<skai> если бы ты прочитал, а не проглядел - вопросов бы не возникло
<sig_wall> ок, в чём я не прав?
<skai> про 3.0.0 сразу говорилось.и обьяснялось смысла
<sig_wall> нет !
<sig_wall> релиз будет 3.0 (без нуля на конце)
<sig_wall> а патчи - 3.0.x
<skai> 3 - ветка.первый ноль - стабильные выпуски (типо 2.6.38 2.6.39). второй ноль - патчи к стабильным. (типо 2.6.391 2.6.39.2)
<skai> sig_wall: линус сразу так сказал
<sig_wall> именно
<sig_wall> неее
<skai> sig_wall: какие левые ты статейки читал - я хз
<sig_wall> второй - не ноль
<skai> sig_wall: пока он ноль
<sig_wall> 2.6.39.0 - не бывает
<sig_wall> и так же с 3.0 будет
<skai> 39.0=39
<sig_wall> ванильное ядро сейчас - 3.0-rc7, релиз будет - 3.0, без третьего нуля
<sig_wall> я то как раз внимательно прочитал линуса :)
<sig_wall> а патч уже - 3.0.1
<skai> sig_wall: невнимательно.читал бы в оригинале.ибо как в старой нумерации первые релизы 2.6.39 и были 2.6.39.0
<skai> нужно писать так, но можно и опускать
<sig_wall> 2.6.39.0 - никогда не называлось так
<sig_wall> 2.6.39 -> 2.6.39.1 ...
<skai> sig_wall: в описаниях к релизу
<skai> sig_wall: ты никада не пробовал посмотреть в uname?
<skai> как система видит
<skai> а не как пишут на лоре о релизе?
<skai> или на кернел.орг почитать о нумерациях?
<sig_wall> да. и если я собираю ядро с kernel.org 2.6.39 - в uname показывает 2.6.39
<sig_wall> а если 2.6.39.1, то 2.6.39.1
<sig_wall> аминь
<sig_wall> соберу 3.0 - покажет 3.0. и только убунтовцы добавят нолик, чтобы libgtop и apport не глючили :)
<sig_wall> или хз, что ими двигало
<skai> странно.почему и другие дистростроители так же используют правильную,а не разрешенную нумерацию первых релиов?
<skai> но конено раз сигвал собирает без такого описания - то так и правильно
<skai> медведеву напиши:)пусть он знает.ведь твое мнение - превалирующее в мире:)
<sig_wall> какие? дебиан и убунта не используют четвертое число-патчлевел вообще - у них свой
<sig_wall> так с чего они добавили патчлевел ванильного ядра в номер убунтовского? бред, ведь очевидно, что 3.0.1-2-generic никогда не будет
<sig_wall> т.к. патчлевел ванильный и убунтовский будут дублировать друг друга
<sig_wall> т.е. 2.6.x.y, в убунте 2.6.x-z, а с 3.0 должно быть 3.0.y, в дебиане и убунте - 3.0-z
<skai> sig_wall: хы.а потсоны то и не знали, что выпуская в релиз ядро 2.6.38-8.2 - они выпускают ядро 2.6.38.8 с несколькими своими патчиами (отсюда и лишняя двойка)
<sig_wall> skai: я специально поставил y и z разными числами, потому что они не имеют отношения друг к другу.
<sig_wall> я имею ввиду что .8 в 2.6.38.8 - способ обозначения патчлевела от создателей ядра. и так же будет в 3.0.8. оно не используется при нумерации ядер убунты.
<sig_wall> так с чего они взяли ноль для 3.0.0, если последний .0 - это патчлевел такой же как .8 в 2.6.38.8 ?
<skai> sig_wall: ты не обратил внимание на восьмерку в ядре убунты?они юзают 2.6.x-y.z
<skai> sig_wall: присмотрись внимательно
<skai> sig_wall: если они перенесли тире - это еще не делает их злодеями
<sig_wall> да хоть - y.z.a.b.c.d
<skai> sig_wall: в 39 ядре они так вообще 2.6.39.x.y-z
<sig_wall> я говорю что они не переносили ничего
<skai> sig_wall: ессесно.тыж не смотрел.ты просто вброс делаешь.даже не глянув, о чем говоришь:)
<sig_wall> я смотрел.
<sig_wall> не надо меня обвинять в том, что я не смотрел ;)
<vdrandom> фигасе нумерация О_о
<skai> ну так у нас половина выпускников "проходили" образование.а не учили.ты тоже "просмотрел", а не прочитал:)
<SergeyIT> sig_wall, не спорь, а то забанят )
<vdrandom> kjk
<sig_wall> ты меня сейчас оскорбляешь :) я знаю о нумерации всё :)
<vdrandom> ._.
<skai> sig_wall: кроме того, как ее обозначают в релизах
<Umren> sig_wall, ты кернел хакер?
<skai> sig_wall: ничего.для вас, арчеводов, это нормально
<skai> или батенька гэнтушнег?
<sig_wall> Umren: я достаточно накопался в ядре
<sig_wall> за 10 лет
<sig_wall> чтобы меня уличали в незнании нумерации
<skai> тада тебе должно юыть стыдно
<skai> что тебя все таки уличили
<sig_wall> меня не уличили.
<skai> я понимаю, что не пользуясь убунтой - ты не знаешь о том, как они нумеруют версии.юзаешь тока инфу с интернета со скринов и прочего
<skai> sig_wall: но ты хотя бы на packages.ubuntu зашел бы
<sig_wall> я пользвался убунтой 4 года.
<skai> ага
<skai> я астрономию изучал
<skai> но формулу паралакса сейчас не помню
<skai> надо пожрать
<sig_wall> ещё раз. нумерация официальная - 2.6.x.y, 3.x.y. нумерация дебиановская - 2.6.x-Z, где Z - хоть число, хоть число.число. .y из официальной нумерации - отпадает само собой, т.к. Z - номер патчей от убунтовской ветки, .y - номер патчей от стабильной ветки.
<sig_wall> а в 3.0.0 (хотя оно называется 3.0 официально) последний .0 - это патч стабильной ветки, он не должен попадать в дебиановскую нумерацию.
<sig_wall> т.к. в дебиане и убунте ведут своб нумерацию патчей.
<sig_wall> *свою
<Umren> паралакс это из зеленого фонаря что ле?
<Umren> :D
<sig_wall>  и да, насчет 2.6.38-8.2 - в uname будет отображаться как 2.6.38-8, это ещё одна заморочка с дебиановскими версиями ядра.
<sig_wall> первая цифра в дебиановском патчлевеле меняется при изменении ABI, т.е. невозможности использования модулей от старого ядра.
<skai> 2.6.39-0-generic #5~20110427-Ubuntu
<skai> вот юнейм
<skai> #5~20110427-Ubuntu вот патчи убунты
<skai> 2.6.39-0-generic вот версия ведра
<sig_wall> ну и? не 2.6.39.0-0-generic же?
<skai> ты бы хоть юнейм то включил бы
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE)
<sig_wall> то что ты мне привел не опровергает то, что я сказал
<skai> sig_wall: ну да. в юнейме патчи дистро строителей отделяют от нумерации ядраЮ, к которым их применяют.значит нумерация неправильная.так?
<sig_wall> правильная!
<skai> sig_wall: ты же отрийцал это
<sig_wall> 2.6.x-blabla - это правильная нумерация, например 2.6.39-rc7-git11
<skai> или 2.6.38-8.2
<skai> как в убунте
<sig_wall> я говорю, что 3.0-blabla - тоже правильная
<skai> ну и?
<sig_wall> и 3.0.0-blabla - правильная, но нарушает логику построения дебиан-версии ядра
<skai> нет.не нарушает
<sharikoff> емае
<sig_wall> т.к. .0 - ванильный патчлевел - должен отпускаться
<sharikoff> там нумерация с тройки другая идет
<sig_wall> не пишут же 2.6.39.0-0-generic?
<skai> ну хоть понятно место в днк, где у тя ошибка
<sig_wall> так почему добавляют 0 к 3.0? :)
<sharikoff> 30 мая 2011 Линус Торвальдс выпустил ядро версии 3.0-rc1. Вместе с ним изменена политика нумерации версий ядра. Отменено использование чётных/нечётных номеров для обозначения стабильности ядра, а третье число означает стабилизацию ядра. Версия 3.0 пр
<sharikoff> актически не несет никаких изменений, кроме изменения политики нумерации ядра. Таким образом, стабильные версии ядра 3.0 будут именоваться 3.0.X, а следующий после этого релиз будет иметь номер 3.1.
<skai> sharikoff: не пытайся преубедить.он из серии "инженеров с 30летним стажем". он 10 лет в ядре ковырялся.и че пишут всякие создатели ядра - ему не важно.главное - это 10летний стаж
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> зобаню
<sig_wall> skai: я же не перехожу на личности в споре
<skai> sig_wall: дык и я тоже
<skai> sig_wall: или ты 10 лет в ядре не копался?
<skai> sig_wall: тыж сам сказал
<skai> я тока тебя процитировал
<sig_wall> ещё раз. 3.0.1-2-generic - будет?
<skai> ахз
<skai> они патчи свои выпускают не обязательно со второго
<sig_wall> не будет, т.к. .1 - патч он стабильной ванильной ветки, а -2 - патч от убунтовцев
<skai> ну так будет 3.0.1-generic
<Umren> а когда ядро 3 будет то?
<Umren> в 11.10 ?
<skai> sig_wall: тыб глянул куда генерик приставляют то
<sig_wall> это все равно что написать 2.6.39.5-3-generic
<sig_wall> skai: к дебиановской версии ядра
<skai> sig_wall: его приставляют в название пакета
<sig_wall> да, а название - дебиановская версия ядра
<skai> в версию уже добавляют вместо генерика цифровое обозначение патча
<sig_wall> 2.6.x-DEBIANPATCH
<skai> так что верси будет 3.0-1.2
<skai> потом 3.0-1.7
<skai> и далее патчами стабильный выпуск
<skai> или 3.1
<skai> смотря какой к релизу настропать успеют
<skai> хотя думаю что выставят 3.0 в 11.10
<sig_wall> да, 3.0-1.2 -> 3.0-1-generic. а с какого .... они назвали ядро 3.0.0-4-generic и версию пакета 3.0.0-4.5 ? :)
<sig_wall> я вот жто понять не могу, ты то всё правильно говоришь. а вот ИХ логику - не понимаю.
<skai> дай ка пруф на такое название
<skai>  тя тыкну в магазин очков
<sig_wall> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-3.0.0-4-generic
<paul3> слушайте, а что такое CHROMIUM? и чем он отличается от хрома? и зачем он нужен, если есть хром?)
<sig_wall> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/360660 - старое доброе 3.0-3-generic (3.0-3.4)
<skai> вот не люблю хромиум.он вечно но дата ресивед дает и ссл ерроры
<CARCASS> здрасьте вам. Похоже, для karmic совсем перестали выходить обновления...
<Umren> эт 9.10 что ле?
<CARCASS> Umren: да
<Umren> ну так старье же
<Umren> ненужно )
<sig_wall> оно же не LTS
<skai> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelPackageVersioning
<Umren> обновись до 10.04
<paul3> skai, а его кто делает ваще? тоже гугл? зачем, если есть обычный хром? он чем-то отличается?
<Umren> отличается, хромиум опен сорц
<Umren> хром нет
<CARCASS> Umren: он при dist-upgrade кучу пакетов хочет снести )
<CARCASS> на голой системе останусь после обновления.. а тут так всё уже притёрто под меня
<sig_wall> skai: эта страничка про linux-restricted-modules, так своя нумерация
<sig_wall> *там
<sig_wall> вот мне и интересно, чем был обусловлен переход от 3.0-3.4 к 3.0.0-4.5
<skai> sig_wall: это простая выдержка. вот тебе более полно о правилах.там в середине https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<sig_wall> не вижу там чего-либо, указывающего на то, чтобы делать именно 3.0-3.4, равно как и 3.0.0-4.5
<skai> sig_wall: читай внимательней.там нет прямо сказанного (прямо сказано в https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelPackageVersioning  ). но можешь понять из текста
<sig_wall> ща на kernel.ubuntu.com посмотрю, может в коммите описывается причина
<sig_wall> skai: в KernelPackageVersioning написано For linux-restricted-modules: да и получается 2.6.39.1-5.6, что является бредом :)
<vdrandom> ужас какой с этими нумерациями ._.
<skai> sig_wall: основная версия+версии патчи и дополнения убунтоводцев
<sig_wall> это нумерация для конкретного пакета, linux-restricted-modules (там действительно убийственная нумерация)
<sig_wall> skai: да, но основная версия то теперь не 2.6.39 (2.6.39.0 по твоему), а 3.0 (3.0.0)
<sig_wall> так почему в первом случае ноль отпускается, а во втором нет? :)
<skai> ага.3.0.0-4.5
<sig_wall> и 3.0-3.4 ;(
<skai> ну ты про 3.0-3.4 так и н показал
<vdrandom> как же клёво и быстро собираются исходники на рамдиске на 3 ядрах :3
<skai> тока про 3.0.0-4.5
<sig_wall> skai: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/360660
<sig_wall> 3.0-3.4
<sig_wall> оно и на packages.ubuntu.com было неделю назад
<skai> а на http://packages.ubuntu.com ссыль не сохранилась?
<sig_wall> убрали уже
<skai> а то левым блогам я мало доверяю
<CARCASS> sig_wall: сильно хочется обновиться до последнего нестабильного ядра? ;)
<CARCASS> какой-то профит от этого?)
<sig_wall> skai: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/linux/3.0-3.4
<sig_wall> skai: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/linux/3.0.0-4.5
<sig_wall> такие дела :)
<skai> ну и?ченджлог то ясно говорит.что они тока на этой версии привели нумерацию в порядок.чтобы не отставать от линуса и не изобретать несовместимые велосипеды
<sig_wall> вот насчет причины я как раз не уверен
<sig_wall> т.к. линус выпустит 3.0 именно 3.0, без нуля!
<sig_wall> и на kernel.org будет лежать тарболл linux-3.0.tar.bz2, с 3.0 в мейкфайле и чейнджлоге
<sig_wall> как он сам и говорил в LKML'е
<Umren> а че нового в 3.0? встроенные виджеты блютуса будут?
<aleksei`> ку
<CARCASS> в 3.0 будeт встроенный gnome3 с прикольными гламурными виджетами погоды и курсов валют *trollface.jpg* ;)
<vdrandom> facewall.jpg
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt: привет
<sig_wall> :)
<aleksei`> ну всё, жена придёт с работы и убьёт, нет убольше её любимого виндовза на компе )))
<sig_wall> aleksei`: и данных, да? :')
<CARCASS> aleksei`: о, что же ты наделал )
<vdrandom> aleksei`, ты там осторожнее
<AlbertR|alt> а комп то хоть остался?
<aleksei`> sig_wall: данные на другом диске, спокуха )))
<Umren> CARCASS, виджет как у HTC Sense будет? 0
<aleksei`> може и не заметит, скажу что виндовз обновился мол )))
<CARCASS> :D
<sig_wall> skai: всё выяснил, они написали что это от userspace issues, как я и предполагал.
<sig_wall> skai: и неопределённости с релизом 3.0 или 3.0.0. типа после релиза 3.0 сделают, как задумал линус.
<sig_wall> если выйдет 3.0 - то 3.0-blabla, если 3.0.0, то 3.0.0-blabla :)
<sig_wall> вычитал в ирцлогах канала разработчиков убунты :)
<Umren> aleksei`, не радуйся, скора опять виндовоз поставишь
<Umren> "ой а где тут ворд/эксель?" "какой еще такой либре? калибри?" "ой а что это за какашка? поставь нормальный"
<aleksei`> Umren: нет уж, для сидения на одноклассниках и игры в зонг убунты тоже хватит )))
<jlewka> подскажите, а через что можно работать с xls файлами?
<jlewka> без захода в него
<jlewka> интересует добавление туда информации и выборка
<sharikoff> perl
<sharikoff> php
<skai> bash
<skai> но это если знать структуру файла
<CARCASS> проще, наверное, работать с *.xlsx - у них XML-подобная структура
<skai> odt
<skai> стоп
<skai> или как у них таблицы?
<skai> ods
<skai> во
<aleksei`> убунту ван кто-нить на мастдае юзал?
<CARCASS> jlewka: в общем, как-то так http://goo.gl/LTQEr
<jlewka> skai, файл не мой... мне просто иногда добавлять туда инфу)
<jlewka> skai, а что ознчает "знать структуру"
<jlewka> и как работать если знаешь?
<jlewka> CARCASS, не, чего нить из консоли лучше, что бы прощу и быстрее было бы)
<CARCASS> jlewka: проще и быстрее не получится, мне кажется. Я примерно представляю, в чем состоит задача: есть, например, прайс в xls и надо его парсить, чтобы на сайте обновлять позиции и цены на товары?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот и закончился отпуск(
<CARCASS> jlewka: а вот как это реализуют в каждом конкретном случае, не знаю ))
<CARCASS> [v-8]_jupiter: мои соболезнования
<Umren> [v-8]_jupiter, добро пожаловать в ад.
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<CARCASS> jlewka: например, вот некое решение на php http://goo.gl/F4A81
<Umren> 2006 год
<Umren> актуально
<jlewka> CARCASS, примерно да) только больше надо не изменять а формировать в нужном ввиде и выгружать)
<jlewka> я так понимаю надо писать сценарии, но вот через что?
<CARCASS> *чешу_репу.jpg*
<stasdizzi> всем привет,как в юнити убрать иконки со стола?
<CARCASS> кнопочкой Delete, нэ?)
<Aceler> С какого стола??
<Aceler> В unity же нет стола, он выключен по умолчанию?
<AlexDevilLX> А как засунуть Thunderbird в индикатор почты?
<vonderer> бугога
<vonderer> подозреваю, что это невозможно :)
<vonderer> либо патчить
<AlexDevilLX> Как?
<CARCASS> AlexDevilLX: оно ? http://goo.gl/1qjMD
<AlexDevilLX> Я так и делал
<AlexDevilLX> Но у меня thunderbird не сворачивается в индикатор
<AlexDevilLX> короче как сделать alltray + thunderbird
<vonderer> я не кодер лол
<vonderer> я хз как надо крутить исходники индикаторов, чтобы в них ещё тандербёрд добавить
<vonderer> и не факт, что только индикаторы крутить надо
<only_you> AlexDevilLX:  подождать 11.10 или ставить 2 альфу)
<AlexDevilLX> 11.10 С Unity?
<vonderer> с третьегномом
<vonderer> и тучей багов
<vonderer> если каждый релиз забагован до неюзабельности
<vonderer> представь себе, какие альфы :)
<only_you> AlexDevilLX: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zwtSErexc7w/ThV7cqNpbjI/AAAAAAAAFU8/ydS9J2qEd8w/s800/thunderbird-unity.png
<AlexDevilLX> Это на 11.10?
<only_you> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-alpha-2-has.html
<only_you> да
<CARCASS> может, не городить огород? ) sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<CARCASS> thunderbird тоже поддерживается
<CARCASS> или, может даже, sudo apt-get install thunderbird-traybiff
<AlexDevilLX> Соц.опрос: Кто ненавидит Unity?
 * CARCASS вообще не знает, что такое Unity :)
<iSlevin> AlexDevilLX, те кто не понимают систему эволюции =)
<iSlevin> Сейчас с юнити почти все не дружат, т.к. штука новая и поэтому не привычная
<Aceler> Хрен с ней, с привычкой, она ещё и глючит по саме небалуй.
<iSlevin> Глюки я до апдейтов замечал, сейчас вроде ровно
<iSlevin> ну и в настройках убунту твик и компизконфиг поковырял
<sharikoff> убунтутвик.. убунтукрек.. убунту сериал
<iSlevin> ))
<iSlevin> убунту регклин)
<CARCASS> free download, ага
<iSlevin> ну тем кому наотрез юнити не нравится, же никто не запрещает её отключить
<CARCASS> и что останется?
<sharikoff> скоро скоро
<sharikoff> завтра или после завтра..
<sharikoff> встречайте новую
<sharikoff> ван мор синг ось
<sharikoff> мак ос икс лайон
<sharikoff> =))
<CARCASS> да уж утекла в торренты
<sharikoff> первая ось скачиваемая с апп стор
<sharikoff> интересно мои приборы выдюжат все ее фишки?..
<SergeyIT> "мои приборы" ... "ее фишки"  вы о чем?:-/
<sharikoff> за жисть..
<CARCASS> я, кстати, не в теме: нынче макось же можно и на обычный пЕкА установить?
<sharikoff> не а
<only_you> CARCASS: хакинтош)
<Aceler> CARCASS: смотря что понимать под словом «можно»
<SAPetrovich> <CARCASS>это уже хакинтош
<CARCASS> Aceler: следует понимать как "возможно ли")
<CARCASS> ясно. Хакинтош.
<Aceler> Знаешь, это в линуксе — если можно, значит можно. А тут можно и можно — это совсем разные вещи.
<CARCASS> да, это понятно )
<sharikoff> ниче тебе не понятно =)
<SergeyIT> вот это понятно )
<CARCASS> какой куртуазный канал ) всё намёками да прибаутками сыплют )
<|rapidsp|> не ругайся
<Umren> CARCASS, официально нельзя
<Umren> CARCASS, неофициально с бубном можно )
<Umren> правда с дровами могут быть проблемы
<Aceler> А, теперь это называется «неофициально»
<Umren> ну да, аппл запрещает установку макоси на пк
<Umren> по еуле
<SergeyIT> CARCASS, канал про убунту, кстати, а не про мак...
<sharikoff> да
<CARCASS> я же сказал, что понял... </offtopic>
<Aceler> Umren: кстати, формально Apple не может запретить установку MacOS X куда угодно, поскольку это будет противоречить какой-то из антимонопольных поправок США.
<Aceler> Но при этом она вполне может не продавать MacOS X отдельно от своих компьютеров. Я слегка фигею от такого антимонопольного законодательства )
<Aceler> А уж по российским законам ты всегда можешь снять ОС с купленного компьютера Apple и установить на любой другой при условии, что ты снёс его с предыдущего.
<RsT_Kazan> Всем добрый день! Подскажите какую версию убунты лучше ставить? 10.10 или 10.04? Сейчас 11.04 стоит и что-то не очень...
<Aceler> RsT_Kazan: любую
<RsT_Kazan> 10.04 как ЛТС вроде
<romankrv> привет всем. посоветуйте -- нужно из терминала вызвать команду POST: я набираю # POST URL="http://example.com/o1", PAYLOAD="p1=1&p2=2&p3=3"  в ответ терминал пишет: Please enter content (application/x-www-form-urlencoded) to be POSTed:   что нужно вводить чтобы исполнить команду?
<CARCASS> RsT_Kazan: да, ставь 10.04 - она с долговременной поддержкой.
<RsT_Kazan> Спасибо. А что скажете о 11.04?
<CARCASS> не знаком. вернее, знаком, но только с lubuntu 11.04 - весьма доволен.
<CARCASS> после некоторых бубноплясок, впрочем )
<RsT_Kazan> )))
<RsT_Kazan> 10.10 вроде тоже нормальная?
<RsT_Kazan> На ноуте на виртуалке стоит...
<CARCASS> я работаю на 9.10 сейчас. Обновляться перестала, а так - полностью меня устраивает на рабочей машине.
<CARCASS> надо бы осмелиться dist-upgrade до 10.04
<RsT_Kazan> Старые версии любого софта всегда "легче" и быстрее)))
<Aceler> 9.10  был хроший релиз, ага
<RsT_Kazan> 10.04 поставлю наверное)
<RsT_Kazan> или не насиловать себе мозг и поставить форточки))))))))))))))))))))))
<sharikoff> беос поставь
<sharikoff> будь мужиком
<RsT_Kazan> во) точно))))))))))
<teotl> )))
<RsT_Kazan> а то все линукс линукс)))))))))
<RsT_Kazan> побежал в магазин зи биосом... как раз распродажи))))))))))))))))0 Удачи вам ребят!))
<jham> какая широкая улыбка...
<jham> улыбка шире чем мысли вбитые в ирц
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: привет можешь помочь?
<teotl> чеширский код
<jham> +++ сенсационная новинка: гугл сервис на фриноде фильтрует тупость - траффик состовляет 10% прежнего +++
<Amstin> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, я расшарил папку при помощи Smb v3.5.8 но зайти через сеть в неё не могу, просит пользователя и пароль, как обойти?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: с чем ?
<kefir> Привет. Помогите новичку, может кто знает. Возможно ли усилить приём сигнала по wi-fi? С одного того же места в винде 100% а в Убунте всего 5%.
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: скольконадо свопа на дс чтобы он хостил вдсы? так же как обычно 2x?
<paul3> Amstin, у тебя, наверное стоил user level security. нужно поставить share, чтоб не спрашивал пароль
<madkox> kefir, уровень приема/передачи сигнала wifi от софта не зависит, чем меряешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: побольше
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: я 20-30 гб беру на 8 гигов памяти для KVM, иногда 15 забивается
<inkvizitor68sl> дней через 180
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: как то странно
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня как было только озу занята так уже и остается
<NoOova> мне сапорт фаствпса говорит (датацентр хейтзнер) что 2 хватит на 12 рамы
<NoOova> ему можно верить?
<NoOova> мне кажется есьма странно 2 гига на 12 гбайт
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та не полезет она в свап если не будешь больше памяти впс выделять чем есть.
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ и на нужды kvm оставить
<kefir> madkox: столько показывает в встроенном- Апплет NetworkManager 0.8
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: а что на впс будешь хостить?
<NoOova> я так поланирую. 12 гигов всего и 8 потоков. проц 920-й. 7 виртуалок по 1.4 гига и на систему остальное
<NoOova> [v-8]_jupiter: веб серверы
<NoOova> планирую на основном только квм и бинд. на виртуалках апачи с нжинХ
<NoOova> и по мускулю
<NoOova> ну возможны варианты
<NoOova> хочется максимальноиверсально организовать
<NoOova> универсально*
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну смотри я оставляю на нужды сервера примерно 500-700 мб, и ни разу он еще в своп не залез
<[v-8]_jupiter> при том что на впс крутятся парсеры которые память выжырают постоянно
<NoOova> я видел ваши коментарии на дебиан.про и ваше мнение считаю авторитетным
<NoOova> поэтому подскажите что ответить саппорту про своп
<NoOova> потом же будет нельзя поменять
<kefir> madkox: может драйвера какие нужно поставить? Я вообще новичёк в линуксе, ничего не умею, а так хочется юзать Убунту.
<[v-8]_jupiter> чего не можно
<[v-8]_jupiter> можно
<[v-8]_jupiter> lvm используй
<NoOova> своп на лвм?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<NoOova> вот что написал саппорт когда я запросил размертку типа такой
<madkox> kefir, а если сделать в терминале "sudo iwlist [wlan0] scan", где wlan0 - имя сетевого адаптера wifi. Можно посмотреть список интерфейсов введя "ifconfig -a"
<NoOova> raid1: md0(30Gb) - /; md1(24gb) swap; и md2 неразмеченное
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: а нет возможности ставить самому?
<madkox> kefir, там пишет уровень сигнала в строке "Quality=70/70  Signal level=-39 dBm"
<kefir> madkox: Спасибо что откликнулся, по первой команде выдало так- [wlan0]   Interface doesn't support scanning
<NoOova> [v-8]_jupiter: щас напишу что ответил саппорт
<NoOova> При разметке, которую выбрали Вы высока вероятность потери данных или неработоспособности сервера, причем железный ремонт ( смена дисков и тому подобное ) будет делаться в разы дольше при нестандартной разбивке. При использовании данно
<kefir> madkox: по второй каманде, ничего такого нет
<NoOova> сейчас на серваке /dev/md0 300 метров как /boot, /dev/md1 как swap (2 гига) и /dev/md2 как / 1.4tb
<NoOova> таким образом у меня с текущей разметкой нет возможности поднять lvm
<kefir> madkox: много чего выдало но такого что ты написал, ничего нет
<madkox> kefir, Так, давай по порядку. Сначала нужно узнать, какой интерйфейс - wifi.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посмотрел у себя на серверах, я действительно swap не с lvm ставлю. розбивка /boot 200 мб / 10гб swap = памяти (Но он у меня не в рейде потому как mdadm ругался на него я его и исключил) все остальное в lvm
<kefir> madkox:[wlan0]   Interface doesn't support scanning.
<kefir> madkox: это по перво каманде
<NoOova> что мне сейас написать саппорту? чтобы они отрезали от md2 30 гигов под / а остолькое сделали как /dev/md3 неразмеченным?
<[v-8]_jupiter> зачем 30 гиг под корень?
<NoOova> "на всякий!"
<NoOova> лучше больше чем меньше
<[v-8]_jupiter> /dev/md1               10G  1,4G   8,6G   8% /
<NoOova> =) я не могу пока спрогнозировать
<NoOova> что будет кроме бинда и квма на хосте
<madkox> kefir, сделай lshw -C network, и вывод скинь на paste.ubuntu.com
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ на хост не нужно навешивать ничего
<madkox> kefir, а сюда ссылку оттуда
<NoOova> это то понятно просто вдруг логи какие или пара бекапов важных или ещё что
<NoOova> мне не жалко 30 гигов от 1.5тб
<NoOova> много это плохо?
<AlexDevilLX> Ммддаа
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: бэкапы нужно хранить на отдельном сервере и в отельном месте от датацентра.
<[v-8]_jupiter> _
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<NoOova> вы правыконечно но всёже
<NoOova> сейчас мне как правильнее поступить:?
<kefir> madkox:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/642524/
<NoOova> создать тикет о разметке /dev/md2 - / - 20gb, /dev/md3 - unlocated all?
<[v-8]_jupiter> + меньшего места то что при сбое оно быстрей подымится (проверится) и сервера будут доступны
<NoOova> хм. это хорошо
<NoOova> а что имел ввиду сапорт когда написал про "высока вероятность потери данных или неработоспособности сервера"
<NoOova> про то что образ ядра плохохранить в /?
<madkox> kefir, ок, wifi интерфейс - wlan0. Теперь нужно понять, почему он doesn't support scanning...
<madkox> kefir, комп - ноут или десктоп?
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: предпалагаю то что если нужно будет вытянуть с винта чтото , легче вытянуть не с lvm разделов
<kefir> madkox: ноут Asus A9RP
<AlexDevilLX> А можно ли сворачивать thunderbird в mail indicator?
<madkox> kefir, всяческие кнопки-переключалки wifi включены?
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: это при случае какогото краха . НУ а lvm тебе в любом случае нужен для kvm потому как виртуалки будут быстрей шевелится
<kefir> madkox: оно как бы включено, но индикатор не горит.
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: рейд то софтовый? будет
<NoOova> lf
<NoOova> da
<NoOova> рейд соофтовый
<[v-8]_jupiter> Просто ты выше писал md2 /dev/md3
 * Infra_3600 вместо сворачивания TB в mail indicator юзает mail-notification
<madkox> kefir, попробуй сделать sudo lsmod | grep zd1211rw
<madkox> kefir, что-то нашло, или просто - новая строка?
<kefir> madkox: выдало 3 строки, некоторое выделено красным цветом, что теперь?
<kefir> zd1211rw               42217  0
<kefir> mac80211              205402  1 zd1211rw
<kefir> cfg80211              126144  2 zd1211rw,mac80211
<kefir> zd1211rw- выделено крассным цветом
<AlexDevilLX> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/mozilla-thunderbird-email-notification-in-ubuntu-get-green-indicator-and-gnome-libnotify-popup-for-new-mail/
<AlexDevilLX> У меня не работает
<[Raiden]> ох лол http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31158
<AlexDevilLX> хха
<NoOova> [v-8]_jupiter: тоесть я создаю тикет?
<NoOova> чтобы /dev/md2 мне разбили на 2. на 20гигов .dev.md2 и всё остальное /dev/md3
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я почти никогда не чищу дисковый кеш из свопа
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: потому и свап жрется
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: а сервера у хетзнера ты бы лучше через меня арендовал
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: а какие условия?
<madkox> kefir, а что выдает iwconfig
<NoOova> сейчас поздновато уже сервак орендован
<kefir> Link Quality=7/100  Signal level=7/100
<NoOova> дак всётаки мне хватит свопа или надо будет ребутиться регулярно?
<madkox> kefir, и все?
<kefir> madkox: сейчас всё скину
<kefir> madkox  http://paste.ubuntu.com/642552/
<vonderer> inkvizitor68sl, а чем лучше?
<vonderer> кстати, как у них впс?
<madkox> kefir, а сделай lspci | grep Wi
<kefir> madkox: ничего не происходит,
<madkox> kefir, ага, а если lsusb | grep Wi
<kefir> madkox: тоже ничего
<madkox> kefir, а если в конце не Wi а wi написать?
<kefir> madkox: по второй выдало---Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0b05:171b ASUSTek Computer, Inc. A9T wireless 802.11bg
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: [v-8]_jupiter http://paste.org.ru/?nmbyjc
<NoOova> посмотрите пожалуйста. всё нормально?
<madkox> kefir, проблема в драйвере... Вот, нашел - http://translate.google.ru/translate?hl=ru&sl=sk&tl=ru&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxos.sk%2Fforum%2F19334%2Findex.html
<madkox> kefir, там советуют скачать прошивку и подсунуть ее в /lib/firmware/zd1211
<madkox> kefir, прошивка тут http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/
<kefir> madkox: попробую сделать
<kefir> madkox: ага, я уже её скачивал, она есть у меня, но как её подсунуть?
<kefir> madkox , просто скопировать в /lib/firmware/zd1211 ? потом перезагрузка?
<kefir> madkox, выдаёт ошибку- нет доступа, как их туда подсунуть?
<[Raiden]> sudo cp ... , gksu nautilus
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<[Raiden]> sudo mc
<AlexDevilLX> Стоит ли мне ставить Xubuntu?
<vonderer> ты впервые линукс ставишь?
<AlexDevilLX> нет
<AlexDevilLX> Блин
<AlexDevilLX> Как мне сделать, чтобы evolution стояла в mail indicator
<shenmue> эволюшен маил апплет
<madkox> kefir, 1. распаковать архив. 2. переписать все, что там лежало в /lib/firmware/zd1211 3. перезагрузиться. Переписывать нужно с правами root'а, т.е. из под sudo
<madkox> kefir, например, можно запустить sudo nautilis и из него переписать
<kefir> madkox, пытаюсь из под sudo mc
<[Raiden]> вообще если на долго надо права - sudo -i
<kefir> madkox, перегружаюсь. Только блин, не сделал копию того что там было.
<madkox> kefir, ну как? Помогло?
<Amblnb> kefir: значит зделаеш копию того что уже есть ;)
 * skai отвесил пенделя Amblnb
 * skai отвалил просто офигенный поджопник Amblnb
 * Amblnb метнул чем-то в kefir
<kefir> madkox, пока нет, но я посмотрел что один файл пропустил, ща поправлю и ещё раз перегружу.
<skai> Amblnb: угадаешь причину, по которой я так Сделал?
<Amblnb> skai: хз, я тут 7 минут всего
<Coldsaw> граммарнаци на страже орфографии
<skai> Coldsaw: спасибо:)
<skai> Amblnb: видишь?девушка заметила намек
<Coldsaw> skai, очень приятно когда человек грамотен)
<vonderer> лол
<Coldsaw> я видала всякие "корказы" и была в ужасе
<skai> меня очень сильно по глазам режет "извЕнитИ, Зделал, пошОл" и прочее
<Amblnb> skai: а что ты сделал? или это два ника одного пользователя?
<vonderer> меня больше ТСЯ-ТЬСЯ вымораживает :(
<skai> vonderer: это тоже.но оно уже привычно.а вот те, что я перечислил - это ужжжжжжжжас
<Coldsaw> а меня выбил из колеи вопрос: как правильно - линея или линия?
<vonderer> ыы
<shenmue> как прально: у рыбей нет зубей или у рыбов нет зубов?
<vonderer> ещё напрягает, когда у Ё точек нет ._.
<kefir> madkox, нет, это я не пропустил файл, это там осталось что то, я удалю лишнее и перезагружу.
<Coldsaw> ну мне иногда впадлу до ё тянуться)
<skai> vonderer: ну ё - это мелочи. печатные правила мягче. меня в ё дискомфорт вызывают только в неоднозначных словах
<skai> все или все
<skai> от и пойми, где тут ё
<Amblnb> великие писари предпочитают не заморачиватся над точками, потому ШО владеют слепым днсятипалым
<skai> ё относится к области мизинца
<Amblnb> причём мение нагруженного
<vonderer> Coldsaw, а если пользоваться машинописной раскладкой - ё удобно размещается под правым мизинцем. :3
<Coldsaw> vonderer, учту :3
<skai> ну многим сложно мизинцами управлять.самые атрофированные пальцы.менее всего подвижны у обычных людей
<skai> я печатаю только 8 пальцами, например
<vonderer> ну так до точки/запятой дотянуться не?
<vonderer> в машинописной раскладке там ё
<skai> ибо мизинец на второй фаланге сгибается очень туго
<Amblnb> skai: И поэтому на правой руке 6 символов, ана левой 4?
<vonderer> Coldsaw, засунуть ё на тильду мог только клинический идиот. как и запятую в верхний регистр лол
<Coldsaw> vonderer, это всё геноцид русской нации
<vonderer> да-да :
<Amblnb> А кто вам виноват что используете раскладку для СШП а не для себя?
<vonderer> машинопись тоже оттуда пришла с печатными машинками
<skai> Amblnb: йцукеновую расскладку не в сшп придумали
<vonderer> ой ли?
<vonderer> skai, а где?
<skai> и букввы распологаются по степени необходиомсти
<skai> от центра
<Amblnb> skai: Стандарт ихний, наши просто поддержали
<kefir> madkox, ничего не изменилось.
 * vonderer отвесил Amblnb ещё пинка.
<madkox> kefir, =(
<Amblnb> Все кто знакомятся с тётей клавой всегда мучаются с раскладкой
<kefir> madkox, блин, ну как так!
<vonderer> нет, некоторых и запятая в нижнем регистре не спасёт :)
<kefir> madkox, вообше на минимуме 5%
<madkox> kefir, продолжаю гуглить =)
<skai> vonderer: не забывай.в сшп меньше клавишь.им легче разместить все
<kefir> madkox, огромное спасибо тебе что откликнулся и пытаешься помочь!
 * vonderer отвесил пинка ещё и skai :3
<Amblnb> skai: А я про что? Чтандарт то не для нас...
<vonderer> skai, клавиш меньше, да. но на наши буквы с натяжкой хватает
<Coldsaw> skai сам облажался :D
<skai> vonderer: ну лишний мягкий знак.подумаешь.я тут в три окна пишу.мне можно
<skai> vonderer: с большой натяжкой
<vonderer> после точек ещё пробелы ставить принято. :)
<Amblnb> А мне в два низя? о_О
<vonderer> ммм, не скажи: хватает на все
<vonderer> на все буквы, то есть.
<skai> Данные клавиатуры спроектированы в расчете на английский алфавит, содержащий всего 26 букв, в то время как в русском алфавите их 33. На 47 клавишах нельзя стандартным образом уместить все русские буквы и все необходимые знаки
<skai>  препинания, не назначив при этом знакам препинания, уже имеющимся в латинской раскладке, новые позиции. Поэтому ряд часто используемых символов не имеет фиксированной позиции, что доставляет большинству пользователей
<vonderer> и ещё одна свободная остаётся, под, например, скобки.
<skai> серьезные неудобства. Кроме того, нет специальной клавиши для переключения раскладок и приходится использовать для этого комбинацию из двух клавиш (например, Ctrl и Shift). В Linux часто для этой цели используют CapsLock (в Windows таким
<skai> образом клавиатуру можно настроить с помощью программы Punto Switcher).
<vonderer> ыыы
<vonderer> а теперь давай кикни себя за флуд :)
<vonderer> skai, уносим основные знаки препинания в нижний регистр цифр, ??????, профит.
<vonderer> понятно, что чем-то придётся пожертвовать, зато все нужные знаки будут доступны в нижнем регистре.
<skai> vonderer: и чтобы поставить запятую мне нужно будет выходить из зоны быстрой печати в цифры?где итак много знаков препинания?
<vonderer> 67 нажимаются указательными пальцами
<vonderer> самыми подвижными же :)
<vonderer> в машинописи там ,. соответственно.
<Amblnb> Поэтому там самые важные :?
<skai> пальцы не такие большие
<skai> надо тянуться вверх уже рукой
<vonderer> всяко лучше
<skai> а не только движением пальцев
<vonderer> чем тянуться shift+.
<skai> шифт там же
<andrey_> есть под убунту Lingvo?
<Amblnb> ТОли две кнопки толи одна
<[Raiden]> andrey_: нет
<skai> достаточно одним пальцем наживать шифтточка
<andrey_> а чтобы по наведению в pdf'e слово переводилось?
<skai> просто проводя пальцем
<vonderer> skai, у меня не такие широкие пальцы ;)
<Amblnb> А если первой точка нажмёцО
<madkox> kefir, короче, драйвер оно у тебя запускает правильный - zd1211rw, и по идее драйвер должен брать прошивку из /lib/firmware/zd1211
<[Raiden]> andrey_: есть stardict и несколько других словарей
<skai> а ты попробуй провести справа налево от шифта до точки
<[Raiden]> по наведению - таких не помню
<skai> плюс есть безымянный палец
<andrey_> мне не просто словарь, а именно по наведению на слово перевод
<kefir> madkox, ну наверное
<madkox> kefir, при этом туда надо было класть не все файлы, а только те, которые начинаются на zd1211_
<vonderer> ну да, конечно. тянуться самыми малоподвижными пальцами к нижним кнопкам вместо того, что потянуться указательным к верхней.
<vonderer> смещение руки то же.
<kefir> madkox, я всё заменил
<madkox> kefir, хотя, я не думаю, что это важно
<skai> vonderer: мизинцы малоподвижны на сгибание.для нажатия отдаленных клавишь они отлично подходят
<skai> http://www.odesigne.com/uploads/posts/2008-03/1204811872_5.gif
<AlbertR|alt> а как узнать версию пакета который лежит в репозитории?
<skai> и уж лучше тогда такая раскладка
<AlbertR|alt> нашел
<vonderer> skai, с Alt+Gr что ли?
<skai> Gr на клаве нет
<skai> fyi
<vonderer> ой
<madkox> kefir, можно попробовать сделать sudo rmmod zd1211rw и потом modprobe zd1211
<vonderer> Alt-Gr
<skai> есть блок серых (grey) клавиш
<vonderer> промахнулся :)
<skai> отож
<Coldsaw> ваау
<Coldsaw> я плюху в клаве нашла
<vonderer> Coldsaw, еду? О_о
<skai> Coldsaw: заначка на черный день?
<vonderer> Coldsaw, съешь быстрее, пока снова не потеряла среди клавиш
<Coldsaw> vonderer, не еду))
<skai> как можно быть такой свиньей, что еду в клаве хранить
<Umren> на зиму же )
<vonderer> skai, я не понял, там на картинке 67 в верхнем регистре ,. что ли?
<AlexDevilLX> Напишите мне что тоъ
<vonderer> сказал он и сбежал
<Umren> lol
<skai> vonderer: как ты и предлагал же
<skai> добавить на 6 и 7
<skai> точку и запятую
<vonderer> в машинописи они в нижнем регистре :)
<vonderer> а цифры - в верхнем
<Coldsaw> надо будет чаще клаву перетряхивать
<madkox> kefir, а еще пишут, что стоит попробовать win драыйвер через ndiswrapper, при этом у кого-то получается с драйверами от висты, а у кого-то - с драйверами от XP. От версии железяки зависит, я так понял...
<vonderer> skai, Coldsaw, вот примерно так: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/04/Keyboard_layout_ru%28typewriter%29.svg/600px-Keyboard_layout_ru%28typewriter%29.svg.png
<vonderer> ;\ только. прикольно бэкслэш исказился от курсива :)
<Coldsaw> vonderer, классно)
<vonderer> Coldsaw, только привыкнуть всё-таки нужно к ней, поначалу пальцы тянутся к привычным по виндовой йцукен кнопкам
<Coldsaw> vonderer, ну это да
<[Raiden]> к нестандартным раскладкам имхо лучше не привыкать
<[Raiden]> Буква Ё не там где надо - точка нужна чаще чем Ё
<[Raiden]> )
<Coldsaw> ну в принципе уже все привыкли к стандартной, так что поздно что то менять)
<kefir> madkox, по перво каманде отключился, а по второй не включалось, писал not found, помогло перезагрузиться.
<vonderer> [Raiden], запятая нужна чаще, чем точка
<vonderer> а она на виндовом йцукен в верхнем регистре
<kefir> madkox, может попробывать поменять тип шифрования или ещё что в настройках подключения? Или не в этом дело?
<vonderer> [Raiden], алсо, машинопись - стандартная, есть из коробки в винде и линуксах
<kefir> madkox, я поднёс ноут к роутеру на расстояние полу метра и показало толька 20-30 процентов.
<kefir> madkox, на этом форуме, по твоей ссылке, в конце написали решение проблемы- виндоувз ХР. хехе, не весело, хочу убунту юзать!
<jham> kefir: можт просто индикатор/модуль по другой шкале меряет. ты лучше само соединение проверяй
<jham> стабильность, скорость, итд
<kefir> jham, дело в том что, на одном и том же месте в винде 100% а в убунте минимум
<kefir> jham, а как можно ещё проверить?
<jham> kefir: скачай что нибудь и засекай время )
<jham> отойди подальше - оборвётся соединение или будет не 7% стабильно работать?
<jham> попингуй рутер, теряются пакеты?
<jham> итп, будь креативен )
<jham> я что хочу сказать: может это индикатор гонит, а не соединение
<kefir> jham, мысль понял, пойду похожу с ноутом по дому.
<qwerty_> парни как сделать чтобы Юнити всегда загружалась ?????
<qwerty_> --reset не помогает
<qwerty_> никто не знает ?
<Umren> а она чо не всегда загружается? хороша эта ваша юнити :D
<qwerty_> на самом деле отличная вещь
<UinstonS> Всем привет
<kefir> Вообщем всё нормально работает, но сигнал слабый.
<Umren> вещь которая не работает по определению не может быть отлично :D
<UinstonS> Подскажите а баг с русским языком в архивах решили или нет еще?
<kefir> madkox?
<vonderer> Umren, кончай троллить, лучше по делу чего посоветуй :)
<Umren> по делу - инфы мало
<vonderer> ну так спрашивай :)
<vdrandom> чой-то у меня ник сменился
<Umren> так он спрашивает :)
<vdrandom> даже странно :)
<SergeyIT> UinstonS, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124286.495
<qwerty_> я ищу простой ответ так что можете забить
<Umren> вот и отвечать не надо, удобно
<total__> добрый вечер
<vdrandom> ня
<kefir> есть кто?
<sig_wall> /names
<madkox> kefir, уезжал...
<kefir> madkox, ничё, видел мои прошлые сообщения?
<kefir> вообщем решение пока только виндоуз ХР, а мне очень понравилась убунта.
<madkox> kefir, я же написал выше - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper
<kefir> madkox, этого не видел я, ща почитаю.
<UinstonS> а че сайт russianfedora лежит?
<kefir> madkox, я установил это утилиту, там написано что ещё нужен модуль ядра, а оно мне-  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<kefir> madkox, я ничего не понимаю.
<total__> попробуй через sudo запустить из консоли
<kefir> сразу на следующую пустую строчку перекидывает
<kefir> а как вот это установить?- http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Ndisgtk.png
<total__> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<madkox> kefir, sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper ndisgtk
<total__> aptitude же вырезали :)
<total__> из 11
<vdrandom> тогда сначала sudo apt-get install aptitude :3
<vdrandom> очевидно же!
<madkox> vdrandom, ага, тоже так все время делаю =)
<madkox> уже и забыл, что aptitud'а может и не быть =)
<kefir> ну установилось, а дальше как быть?
<madkox> win драйвер для wifi есть?
<kefir> да
<kefir> на диске
<madkox> ну вот... с ndiskgtk не сталкивался (там по идее нужно ему скормить *.inf файл), а в терминале - sudo ndiswrapper -i какое-то-имя.inf
<SergeyIT> kefir, на форуме темы подобные были, читал?
<kefir> нет, не читал, первый раз про такое слышу.
<madkox> по пунктам: 1. Берешь с диска дрова для венды, кладешь в /какая-то/папка/ 2. cd /какая-то/папка 3. sudo ndiswrapper -i имя-win-драйвера.inf 4. sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kefir> действую
<madkox> и еще 3.5. отключаешь тот модуль, который сейчас wifi'ем рулит - sudo rmmod zd1211rw
<madkox> и только потом sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, у кого есть аська, добавитесь пожалуйста 603596873 надо pidgin проверить
<Amblnb> Пидгин почти всегда работает, в отличии от кутима и гаджима
<Umren> да пиджин как часы :)
<Umren> чего его проверять..
<AlexDevilLX> Ок
<AlexDevilLX> Ненадо работает
<Amblnb> А можете подсказать, можно ли на роутере выставить так чтоб прописанные айпи были в одной подсети и пользовались всеми привелегиями, а все остальные например только локалкой или только интернэтом?
<Amblnb> в другой подсети
<vdrandom> это надо на компе вроде задавать в маске
<Amblnb> Тоесть всё обилие настроек роутера просто для понту ((
<Teapot_> Люди я чайник в Linux
<Teapot_> что посоветуете выбрать из Линукс ?
<Amblnb> линукс
<andrey_> altlinux
<Teapot_> какой дист-в лучше
<Teapot_> ?
<vdrandom> гыгы
<vdrandom> тебе для чего?
<Teapot_> Сервак собрать
<andrey_> хех, на канале убунты тебе конечно скажут какой дистр лучше )
<Amblnb> Или движок поставить?
<Teapot_> движок
<Amblnb> Бо чайник и собрать о_О
<sig_wall> andrey_: слака, очевидно же
<andrey_> Teapot_ ~ сначала книгу прочти linux for dummies
<Teapot_> а ты вижу тут самый умный?
<Nor8>  )) Шас кого то кикнут
<kefir> madkox, но у меня там нет файла - имя-win-драйвера.inf, там setup.exe
<Teapot_> сделай добро опиши все дист-вы .какой для чего в кратце
<andrey_> а уроки за тебя не сделать?
<andrey_> гугл в руки и вперед
<Nor8> Teapot_: Специально для тебя люди создали сайт, оцени их труд ))))   http://distrowatch.com/
<shenmue> Nor8 ничо не понятно
<shenmue> переведи на русский
<Teapot_> вот те и помощь
<Amblnb> пользуйся хромом
<[v-8]_jupiter> Teapot_: ставь linux+grub ну а дальше уже какие хочешь утилиты, wm ,de
<Nor8> shenmue: Что непонятно?
<shenmue> =)
<Teapot_> de что за утилита ?
<andrey_> ниче се как mint популярен
<skai> Teapot_: не обращай внимания.тут вообще одни тролли.модераторы так вообще гады.ты slakware возьми
<skai> Teapot_: самый простой для новичков
<skai> Teapot_: да и сервачок на нем поднимать удобно
<andrey_> dekstop enviroment
<Nor8> andrey_: Это он после появления юнити так подрос )))
<Umren> skai, в этом аплуа неплохо выглядишь
<skai> Umren: в каком?
<Umren> шлаквейр ментора
<skai> Teapot_: http://slackware.com/torrents/slackware64-13.37-install-dvd.torrent вот торрент.там все просто
<skai> Umren: ему ж надо че попроще.для новичков в линукс
<skai> че вы на него накинудись все
<Teapot_> устанавливается в графическом?
<skai> Teapot_: ага.или псевдографика.если дрова не подхватятся с установочного.но потом поставить сможешь легко
<skai> Teapot_: качай.будет еще один войн против вендавозов неверных:)
<Teapot_> а драйвера на железо как сажать?
<skai> Teapot_: это двд.они там уже все.в ядре
<vdrandom> ыыы
<vdrandom> skai, толсто
<Amblnb> офтопиковые пользователи даже на мониторы дрова ставят ))
<vdrandom> но полезно, да
<skai> Teapot_: тут вообще это лучше не обсуждать.модератор тут есть один злобный.любит кикать за оффтопы
<skai> Teapot_: ты скачай.поставь.там все понятно:)
<Teapot_> а как и где получать инфу?
<Umren> не забудь UNIX manual
<Nor8>  )))
<Umren> там вся инфа
<madkox> kefir, win стоит?
<Teapot_> лень читать
<kefir> нет
<Nor8> )))
<skai> пока вы мну не спалили
<vdrandom> Teapot_, если лень читать, значит сиди на винде :)
<skai> vdrandom: че ты подставляешь?он хотел узнать линукс:)а ты знаешь пословицу:)
<Nor8> Да уже ))) Твой альт всем известен, Скай! ))))
<Amblnb> Ему уже сидеть в бане )
<Umren> ребенок какой то
<skai> Nor8: мой кто?Оо
<Umren> альт маттер
<skai> эмммм
<skai> а я под когото альт матерился?Оо
<Nor8> skai: альт от альтернативе, то есть второй, часто анонимный, акк ))))
<skai> я даже был неожиданно добр к людям без серого вещества
<kefir> madkox, нет, нужно ставить?
<skai> Nor8: у мну нет анонимных втрых акков
<skai> Nor8: если ты не заметил - я был тут.и говорил от своего имени
<Nor8> skai: В два окна рубал ))))))
<skai> в одно
<madkox> kefir, нет =)
<teapot-Reload> за ЧТО!?
<teapot-Reload> меня кикнули ?
<kefir> madkox, а что сделаем?
<teapot-Reload> за то что я помощь прошу на офицалке ?
<skai> teapot-Reload: я говорил.тут злой модер сидит вон вверху.он за оффтопы любит кикать
<skai> teapot-Reload: мы обсуждали тут другой дистр
<teapot-Reload> аа
<skai> а у него батхерт, если кто на убунте чето другое обсуждает
<skai> меня тож кикнули
<teapot-Reload> только по убунте ?
<Nor8> )))
<skai> ага.но по сравнению со слакой - она какой то бетатест
<teapot-Reload> ппц
<teapot-Reload> так вроде все ПОД Юникс
<skai> teapot-Reload: ты скачай.после установки там в папке docs у юзера будут доки по помощи.
<teapot-Reload> просто дистр разные
<skai> teapot-Reload: ну вот такие у него прибамбасы.любит правила
<madkox> kefir, нужно найти драйвер в inf... Если ничего не путаю, то когда запускается setup.exe - оно в %temp% распаковывает свое содержимое, так вот, нужно из win'а его запустить, найти temp и взять там inf
<teapot-Reload> ппц
<teapot-Reload> расскажи преимущества убунты
<madkox> kefir, *из wine
<madkox> kefir, ну или просто погуглить, драйвер в inf-виде =)
<skai> teapot-Reload: никаких.глючит.тормозит бывает.вечно как альфа версия.толи дело то, что я тебе скинул.я сам с него начинал.на нем и остался.просто и сильно
<teapot-Reload> у тя что щас он стот ?
<teapot-Reload> стоит*
<skai> ага
<Amblnb> teapot-Reload: 1. Мы ею пользуемся. 2. Смотри пункт №1. ))
<kefir> madkox, ща попробую поискать в inf-виде.
<teapot-Reload> сколько ты на юникс ?
<skai> teapot-Reload: да всего месяца три.но изза слаки все быстро понял:)
<teapot-Reload> что такое слаки ?
<Umren> а мне пацаны говорят что гента лучший дистр, есть мнение парни?
<skai> teapot-Reload: slackware.  http://slackware.com/torrents/slackware64-13.37-install-dvd.torrent вот торрент.
<teapot-Reload> слак так что это?
<skai> teapot-Reload: дистрибутив
<skai> teapot-Reload: линукса.самый простой
<teapot-Reload> ясно
<skai> teapot-Reload: у них вроде тож канал есть.на фриноде
<teapot-Reload> а что тя заставило перейти на лин ?
<skai> венда вечно тормозила.вирье вечное.а тут блажь
<teapot-Reload> сколько те лет ?
<skai> 16
<teapot-Reload> откуда ?
<skai> сибирь
<teapot-Reload> опа
<andrey_> и обои обои задолбали
<teapot-Reload> а именно
<skai> да тут в кузбассе
<teapot-Reload> Кузбасский колбасный комбинат
<teapot-Reload> знаю
<Umren> да, там серверы на линукс
<Umren> skai админит
<sharikoff> на колбасе
<andrey_> у них даже сайт есть
<skai> Umren: школу заканчиваю
<Umren> skai и за колбасу работаешь?
<Umren> жрать то наверное в этой вашей глубинке нечего.. а на заводе вот самое то
<sharikoff> teapot-Reload: у тя вопрос какой то?
<Umren> да просто пацан за жизнь поговорить пришел
<sharikoff> аа
<kefir> madkox, наверное не реально найти, буду ставить wine.
<sharikoff> здесь неполучится
<skai> teapot-Reload: я ж говорил.тут не поговорить.в общем скачай.поставь.если будут вопросы - я завтра в асечку смогу выйти. 337191890.
<skai> чорд
<skai> изза пынгтаймаута финальный аккорд загубился:(
<skai> эээххх
<skai> поди не зайдет
<skai> 15 минут - и он узнает, что значит "расскажите мне в двух словах о всех дистрах". гугл будто не для него создавали
<skai> vdrandom: я чудовище?
<shenmue> нет конечно
<skai> я ж ему ни слова правды не сказал
<kefir> madkox, что поставить? wine, так и называется? я посмотрел есть и утилиты всякие, что лучше?
<Nor8>  kefir:  Что ставишь?
<winner> Всем ку!
<Umren> skai, он виртуал
<kefir> nor8, надо дрова от винды поставить.
<Umren> skai, ниразу на нуба не похож, слишком тупые вопросы
<skai> Umren: врядли.я тут такую подсеть не встречал
<skai> Umren: тут нубы настоящие бывали и похуже
<Nor8> kefir: Для винды? Для чего?
<vdrandom> skai, ты беспощадный садист
<skai> Umren: вендотролли обычные:)и свичеры фанатействующие:)
<skai> vdrandom: да ладно:)он сам виноват
<winner> Ребята кто может помочь немогу установить Драйвера ATI x300 на ubuntu
<Umren> свичеры это гентушники/дибьянеры?
<Umren> и арчеводы
<skai> vdrandom: либо так, либо я высказал бы ему все про его умственное развитие на уровне черепашки
<vdrandom> skai, отмазывайся теперь
<vdrandom> :)
<kefir> nor8, для влана, слабый приём.
<skai> vdrandom: зачем?мне весело было:)
<Nor8> kefir: Нв виртуалку?
<kefir> nor8, не знаю, как лучше?
<kefir> nor8, я в линуксе - нуль.
<winner> я так понял никто мне не поможет ?!
<Nor8> kefir: Тогда посмотри в гугле, можно ли ставить дрова от винды на линукс. Так, на всякий случай.
<winner> Нельзя !
<winner> я уже смотрел
<Nor8> )))
<Umren> winner, на сайте ати уже был?
<kefir> nor8, ок
<winner> Да я хз там файлик .run я хз что сним дальше делать =(
<Nor8>  А то тут был один парень, который ставил дрова на аудио )))
<winner> Да,я хз там файлик .run я хз что сним дальше делать =(
<Umren> winner, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<Umren> ставь и радуйся
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati
<shenmue> а вы все гугол... там пол мира забаненно
<winner> хДДД
<madkox> kefir, я выдернул inf из инсталлера
<winner> ну сорри я просто нуб =) ) )
<winner> спасибо щас попробую
<winner> спасибо щас попробую, поставить =)
<madkox> kefir, как тебе его передать? Там архив 1 Мб
<shenmue> удачи тебе с ati ^_^
<shenmue> madkox upwap файлообменник
<kefir> madkox, скайп? s777577783
<Umren> скайп теперь владеет корпорация зла
<Umren> отрекитесь от него
<Umren> пока не поздно
<kefir> вроде не владеет ещё
<shenmue> владеет
<kefir> ну а как тогда передать файл?
<winner> Ребят поповоду установки ATI драйвера ubuntu говорит E: Не удалось найти пакет ia32-libs
<Umren> kefir, по фтп/ссх
<winner> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<Umren> kefir, даже по IRC можно файл передать.. :D DCC зовется
<Umren> невылазея из уютненького клиента
<Umren> winner, у тя 64 бита?
<winner> у хз как посмотреть?!
<kefir> madkox, передай как можешь. я только скайп знаю.
<shenmue> о поколение. тока через скайп умеют файлы передовать оО
<winner> Ну вроде нет
<Umren> поколение взрощенное злом
<andrey_> через вконтактик передай))
<shenmue> еще лучше вариант нашли =)
<kefir> хехе
<Nor8> Umren: злом порченное, на гмо взрощенное ))))
<Coldsaw> :D
<Umren> winner, ну нети и фиг с ними, ставь так
<winner> ок спс
<Umren> он те ошибку вдаст если что
<Coldsaw> да ладно, пока скайп не так уж плох)
<Umren> Coldsaw, под оффтопик клиент ужасно убогий
<Umren> Coldsaw, под мак/линукс еще ниче
<Umren> и без рекламы)
<kefir> madkox, не удалось, пишет
<kefir> madkox, и во время чтения ошибку выдало
<shenmue> на апвап закиньте файл
<shenmue> чего морочитесь то
<Nor8>  shenmue: Нет, пусть через аську передадут )))
<winner> Терминал выкинул это Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<winner> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/natty
<winner> Команда sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/natty
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а ты в блог не поставишь плагин для вставления кода?
<shenmue> winner там для новичков написанно ставить из реп
<Coldsaw> ну если некоторые ИЕ юзают до сих пор, что уж там о скайпе говорить
<winner> Всмысле ?
<shenmue> Все, что вам нужно сделать, это перейти в меню «Система» на панели задач, а далее выбрать Администрирование → Драйвера устройств
<Nor8> Coldsaw: Угу, нетскэйп-навигатор первых версий )))
<Nor8> Coldsaw: Хотя он покруче ие был )))
<winner> у меня такого нет
<winner> есть дополнительные драйвера
<winner> у меня такого нет
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: они унылые все
<inkvizitor68sl> + тормозят жутко
<vdrandom> Umren, э. а што с вендовым клиентом не так-то?
<Umren> vdrandom, убог, реклама, встроенные "игрушки" и приложения, работает медленно
<gxoptg> всем привет!
<vdrandom> Umren, да у тебя просто хреновое железо :
<vdrandom> trollface.jpg
<Umren> вполне нормальное
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: та тот что я кидал вроде не плох
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: как файл *.sh загрузить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> туда
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: куда?
<kefir> madkox, вроде установилось, работает по старому.
<MaLoY777> Всем Привет
<gxoptg> привет
<kefir> madkox, sudo ndiswrapper -l - ничего не пишет, пустая строка
<MaLoY777> С краснодарского края есть люди?
<gxoptg> нет
<MaLoY777> Я тут лет 5 назад сидел,тут народу было.сейчас как тухло
<kefir> madkox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/642734/
<[Raiden]> лето
<[Raiden]> отдыхают люди, загорают и т.д.
<gxoptg> скажите, как можно заново установить стандартный наутилус? а то я поставил из элементари, он не кстраивает
<[Raiden]> Школьники на дачах (с)
<MaLoY777> Я сам живу у моря,а всего пару раз на море был,работа и семья:)
<[Raiden]> удали источник, и переставь или удали\поставь
<MaLoY777> А тут вокер сидит?
<[Raiden]> apt-get remove потом install или  intall --reinstall
<[Raiden]> MaLoY777: не помню
<gxoptg> E: Неверная операция intall
<[Raiden]> букву s пропустил я
<MaLoY777> А вы тут я смотрю общаться не любите?
<gxoptg> Переустановка nautilus невозможна, он не скачивается.
<gxoptg> (выдается)
<gxoptg> 	
<gxoptg> MaLoY777, жара, лень лишний раз клавишу нажать)
<[Raiden]> ну удали значит
<[Raiden]> возможно ещё предложать после удаления подчистить пакеты
<MaLoY777> Лентяи значит:)
<gxoptg> а потом, если не поставится снова, через консоль юзать? :)
<[Raiden]> да куда он денется
<gxoptg> MaLoY777, да не, просто от лишних движений больше тепла вырабатывается, и жарче становится :)
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install mc на всякий случай гг
<gxoptg> mc?
<gxoptg> это типа ФМ?
<[Raiden]> ну миднайт команндер тоже как бы фм
<[Raiden]> угу ,консольный
<MaLoY777> Пивка холодного надо
<gxoptg> MaLoY777, не пьемс)
<MaLoY777> И ганж не курите?
<gxoptg> а может посоветуете что-то вроде ppa:nautilus-daily?
<gxoptg> MaLoY777, нет. исключительно здоровый образ жизни
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: а смысл? я сколько помню наутилус, ничего там не изменилось лет за 5
<MaLoY777> Ну хоть с девушками общаетесь?
<kefir> хе-хе
<gxoptg> [Raiden], ну чтобы его потом можно было хотя б поставить
<gxoptg> MaLoY777, эт обязательно)
<[Raiden]> можешь гном3 поставить, если руки есть, там самый новый наутилус - нового 0 , панельки немного реорганизовали.
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: тебе надо удалить источник с елементари, потом можно будет поставить из офиц репов
<[Raiden]> или возьми синаптик
<[Raiden]> там есть режим холд и выбор версии пакета , какой поставить надо
<[Raiden]> но проще удалить не нужный источник
<gxoptg> [Raiden], ага. уже пытался. гном шелл нехочу, он забивает юнити, а подключить репозиторий гнома 3 и обновить с него систему оказалось плохо: пришлось систему переустанавливать. ppa:elementary уже удалил
<[Raiden]> кстати, елементари зря сносишь, он явно лучше, там даже панель инструментов изменяемая - можно значков навешать типа новое окно, новаявкладка
<[Raiden]> почти как dolphin
<[Raiden]> )
<gxoptg> я то знаю, но панелька адреса пропала
<gxoptg> а хотя... сейчас
<[Raiden]> адресная панелька там есть
<[Raiden]> сча какой-нить шот с гномом отрою )
<gxoptg> у элементари есть отдельный репозиторий под их наутилус.
<gxoptg> мож, оттуда поставитьсЯ?
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю проблемы
<gxoptg> ты мне?
<[Raiden]> угу
<gxoptg> сейчас
<[Raiden]> блин, шот с наутилусом не нашел ) ну короче в классическом, в 3 и в елементари - во всех 3 есть строка адреса.
<shenmue> ктрл+л
<[Raiden]> а вот, 1 отрылся http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0712/h_1310488171_717eb7d5c5.png
<shenmue> включает адрессную строку
<[Raiden]> значек с карандашиком - редактировать строку
<gxoptg> [Raiden], http://vk.com/photo82507836_265425949
<shenmue> всмысле ктрл+L
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: странно ) сам убрал может
<[Raiden]> и ещё ваш вк отстой - шот очень мелкий
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru
<gxoptg> [Raiden], в настройках он включен http://vk.com/photo82507836_265426020
<gxoptg> shenmue, неудобно каждый раз редактировать текст
<[Raiden]> я даже прочесть не могу, твой ресурс не отдает в полный размер картинку
<gxoptg> [Raiden], а ты открой отдельно
<[Raiden]> Я лучше пойду ужинать
<shenmue> gxoptg где редокатировать?
<shenmue> какой текст?
<gxoptg> в ctrl+l
<shenmue> в адресной строке?
<gxoptg> да
<shenmue> а зачем это каждый раз делать?
<shenmue> есть закладки
<gxoptg> а если надо перейти на 3 папки вверх? не щелкать же каждый раз на "Вврерх"
<[Raiden]> в наутилусе норм строка с переходом на уровень выше. Зачем редактировать незнаю тоже
<[Raiden]> точнее очень редко надо
<gxoptg> shenmue, вот, смотри, что [Raiden] говорит
<shenmue> gxoptg ты мне обьясни зачем тебе редоктировать каждый раз адресс в наутилусе?
<vdrandom> ctrl+L
<vdrandom> и вводим адрес
<[Raiden]> наутилус-элементари выглядит вот так и легко переходить по папкам + есть кнопка-карандаш
<[Raiden]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TcO73tYIaPI/AAAAAAAAEU4/ooueplWA7e4/nautilus-elementary.png
<[Raiden]> а у вас какой то ппц
<gxoptg> блин... если мне нужно перейти на 3 уровня вверх, у меня есть 3 варианта:
<gxoptg> 1. щелкнуть 3 раза по кнопке "Вверх" - неудобно
<[Raiden]> думаю сам перенастроил, либо поставил какое-то кривое дейлибилдовое  уг
<gxoptg> 2. нажать ктрл+л, выделить ненужный текст и удалить его - неудобно
<gxoptg> 3. щелкнуть  1 раз по нужной папке в списке перехода - удобнее
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2.png
<shenmue> ну у меня так же елементари выглядит
<[Raiden]> gxoptg: 3 раза верх ненадо, надо щелкать сразу на папку на 3 уровня выше
<gxoptg> [Raiden], я же об этом, но у меня нет того "перечня"
<[Raiden]> ну значит удали источник и поставь оригинальный наутилус или елементари с какого-нить другого места.
<gxoptg> я это и делаю
<[Raiden]> илипопробуй в gconf-editor найти ветки про наутилус и удалить
<[Raiden]> сбросить настройки
<shenmue> gxoptg гтк2 ?
<gxoptg> shenmue, не знаю
<shenmue> тогда я тож ужинать пошел
<gxoptg> ничего... буду ставить чистую 11.10 альфа 2
<shenmue> мм... не осовил панельки а теперь на альфу ос нацелился
<shenmue> странные юзеры пошли
<[Raiden]> чел видать любит грабли
<[Raiden]> а у мну вот чего теперь http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0712/h_1310489167_452f020481.png
<vdrandom> кеды, ня
<Coldsaw> вы типа хвастаетесь папками?)
<skai> vdrandom|away: ты так слово хня зацензурил?:)
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<Lorgus> hi all ... как восстановить ??? http://tcp.ru/images/cc8d75693d9ef96b3a7fb09deecb19c7.png
<shenmue> а что именно?
<AlexDevilLX> хмм
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: если ты думаешь, что там что-то было - попробуй testdisk
<[Raiden]> он вроде должен такие штуки фиксить
<Lorgus> спс
<[Raiden]> ну или грохни и растяни вар
<Lorgus> не... там фотки
<[Raiden]> хотя не ясно ачем вар такой здоровый
<Lorgus> еще вопрос... буфер обмена... прога которая хистори пишет ?? название
<[Raiden]> хотя может и надо ) Некотоыре отделяют
<[Raiden]> Я к другой разбивке привык
<[Raiden]> под гном\юнити?
<Lorgus> под гном
<[Raiden]> я точно помню, что их как минимум две, но название помню только 1 - glipper
<shenmue> парцелит вторая
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> первое легко запомнить , по аналогии с кдешным klipper , котоырй идет по умолчанию с ними )
<shenmue> и второе тоже легко если собаку так назвать
<sFcvz> ïðèâåò, ôóíêöèþ ìîäàëüíûõ îêîí ðåàëüíî óñòàíîâèòü â áóáóíóå 11.04?
<ubuntuhelp> sFcvz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sFcvz> привет, функцию модальных окон реально установить в бубунуе 11.04?
<[Raiden]> это когда диалоги прилипают  косновным?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Но это не всегда удобно - затестил в гномшелле
<sFcvz> типа кгда основное светлее других
<[Raiden]> Это удобно только , когда ущербные средства управления - например планшет с тачскрином
<sFcvz> ясно, просто заценить хотел
<[Raiden]> а вообще, может и можно прикрутить. Где-то попадалось про ппа толи с новой юнити, толи с дейлибилдами
<[Raiden]> погугли
<[Raiden]> ну и 100% можно - если руки есть, и есть желание пересобрать исходники пакетов из 11.10
<[Raiden]> :)
<sFcvz> это слишком уже)
<[Raiden]> можешь слить бету и пощупать в виртуалбоксе - там вроде починили  работу юнити
<[Raiden]> как ещё 1 вариант
<[Raiden]> кстати, если эти липнущие диалоги отключаемые - то я только за.
<[Raiden]> )
<sFcvz> это юнити такое юнити, что-то не тру оно себя ведет, много манипуляций мышкой
<inkvizitor68sl> вот
<inkvizitor68sl> sFcvz: +100500
<[Raiden]> угу. В 1 статье была фраза про гном-шелл - аркадный интерфейс.
<[Raiden]> про юнити тоже так можно сказать
<[Raiden]> но ваще гномерам нестоит расстраиваться. фаллбек мод есть + гномшелл за счет модулей на js можно будет превратить во что угодно.
<[Raiden]> только не сразу, через годик мб
<[Raiden]> а вот как быть с юнити я незнаю )
<sFcvz> юнити..... это только для скриншотов и новостей с омгубунту)
<[Raiden]> меня вот эта новость рассмешила. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/cool-dock-for-gnome-shell-unity-2d.html
<baronos> эти интерфейсы юнити и гном 3 мне напоминают времена компьютерных клубов, когда в своем родном клубе оболочек не было тупо все ярлыки на рабочем столе и ты мог смело залезть и поменять конфиг в кваке, а приходишь в другой там стоит оболочка на которой р
<[Raiden]> пока каноникал пилит, кто-то реализовал как аддон к гном-шеллу
<sFcvz> угу
<[Raiden]> ой или я туплю и они там юнти 2д пусканули
<[Raiden]> с английским туговато )
<baronos> там панель юнити в гном 3 вроде как)
<[Raiden]> ну значит туплю
<sFcvz> короче от модальных окон отговорили - неудобно.
<sFcvz> и тестить даже не буду
<baronos> я щас 11,10 альфу 2 качаю, гном 2 ставить буду в ней)
<[Raiden]> в октябре по любому сможешь пощупать. Включая гномшелл
<[Raiden]> baronos: ох
<[Raiden]> а зачем
<baronos> в виртуалке конечно буду юзать то)
<baronos> а делать нечего все ровно)
<[Raiden]> гном3 точно такой же, если без ГШ
<baronos> ну это да)
<baronos> поизвращаюсь над ней немного)
<skai>  baronos выпиливать гтк3 из 11.10 и ставить гном2 на гтк2...ты извращенец
<[Raiden]> и смысл то вообще какой. проще взять 11.04
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе))
<sFcvz> )))
<[Raiden]> но вообще может и есть какой-то. Есть например умельцы котоыре до сих пор выпускают сборки с форком кде3 (тринити)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> почему торрент загружает инет до безобразия, что даже сайт не открыть?
<[Raiden]> ограничение включи по скорости - обычн ов торент клиентах есть , и глобально и на каждую закачку
<[Raiden]> автоматом незнаю как.
<sFcvz> быстрее скачаешь убунту, а сайты подождут
<sFcvz> так грузит, что и с ирс выкинуло)
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Maverick?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kde3_5_maverick_livecd.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> natty не выпустили
<shenmue> [Raiden] чот лабуда какая то
<shenmue> затерянные в космосе
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть. Если бы впервые увидел в 2011 может тоже не проперло бы.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мре - фантастика
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> е*
<shenmue> злой доктур решил уничтожит корабль которой спасет человечество
<sFcvz> Челябинск - город с самой высокой концентрацией ИТ-преступников  =)
<sFcvz> и это не шутка
<MagicLover> На каждом Челябинском IP адресе по 5 ИТ-преступников? :D
<[Raiden]> )
<sFcvz> все ананимусы  жители этого чугунного города
<Escsun> Привет всем
<sFcvz> hi
<[Raiden]> привет
<Hanacuk> Привет всем !!!
<Hanacuk> Кто хочет пообщатся?
<Hanacuk> А точнее подсказать не замысловатые вопросы
<Hanacuk>  ()))
<Hanacuk> Ни кто ? Ну как хотите )
<Nor8>  В убунту утечки памяти у броузеров как-нибудь лечатся? Или они так и будут по 500 мб памяти отжирать?
<[Raiden]> если 500мб - это нормально
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> особенно если хром
<Hanacuk> Воо блин
<Hanacuk> такой же вопрос
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/memory-restart-firefox-add-on.html
<Hanacuk> хромиум это ппц
<Hanacuk> Рэйден, а подскажи пожалуйсто
<Hanacuk> я на хроме сижу всегда
<Hanacuk> там мне нравится синхронизация с гуглом
<Hanacuk> можно ли как нить на файрфоксе с синхрронищировать акк гугла ?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Самое интересное, что в других дистрах они так много памяти не жрут.
<Hanacuk> ну хз, так не так, а блин - в винде мой скромный бук тупить начинает где то через час, а тут сразу
<[Raiden]> Nor8: все дистры одной битности?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Да, 32-битные не люблю.
<[Raiden]> Незнаю тогда, не сравнивал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В федоре, опенсусе не жрет так много.
<Hanacuk> Ребята, посоветуйте рабочий стол или как тут ? В общем убунта самая последняя, не сборка, ни что, так у меня на ней бук с 860 метрами ОЗУ тупит как собака, мне не нравится эта панель справа, и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Hanacuk: сделай логаут и выбери классик сессию
<Nor8> Hanacuk: Да, выбери классик гном
<Hanacuk> ЭЭээ, это как ?
<Hanacuk> ))
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Hanacuk> )
<vdrandom> skai|offline, я не цензурю лол
<Hanacuk> я уже 20 й раз пытаюсь себя к линухе приучить )
<[Raiden]> Nor8 расскажет как.
<Hanacuk> я упертый )
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Hanacuk> ))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Не расскажу! )))
<Hanacuk> Он в шоке )
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, посоветуйте хороший конвертер видео для ipod
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, ffmpeg
<XuMuK> самый хороший конвертер для всего
<Hanacuk> Нор8, ну есть же комбинация
<Hanacuk> Это завершить сеанс ?
<[Raiden]> да
<Hanacuk> Блин )
<Hanacuk> Так просто )
<Hanacuk> Я хакер
<[Raiden]> реально взяли бы док, тот же авн или доки
<[Raiden]> уперлась им эта боковая панель...
<Nor8> Хакер ))))
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, поставь DOS
<Sergey_IT> ушел (
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотрел на планшетнике, смотрится норм )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но на десктопе юнити своей виндоподобностью убивает моск )))
<[Raiden]> ну и сделали бы тогда нормал моде и планшет моде
<Hanacuk> Уррррра )
<Hanacuk> Спасибо вам парни
<[Raiden]> незачто
<Hanacuk> это по умолчанию теперьь будет ?
<[Raiden]> Это последний релиз такой. Осенью будет юнити2 и 3 д
<[Raiden]> Hanacuk: ну да, сессия запоминается
<Hanacuk> Ну это не для моего бука ((
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я ж говорил, что посмотрев видео с конференции разработчиков юнити, я понял, что у ребят кровь застоялась. Им нужно спортом заняться ))))))
<Hanacuk> Есть что нить типа АИДА64 ?
<Nor8> АИДА64  Что за зверь?
<Hanacuk> Еверест в винде
<[Raiden]> инфа о железе?
<Hanacuk> ага
<[Raiden]> lshw , hwinfo - консоль , hardinfo - гуи, но попроще чем еверест
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, поставь DOS
<Nor8>  А 3Д юнити это как? Как в авн и кайро крцтиться иконки будут?
<Hanacuk> Это старая под***ка ))
<artus> @voice Hanacuk
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, в смысле просто юнити
<artus> !v | Hanacuk
<ubuntuhelp> Hanacuk: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<ujjain> Hi, how do you write strah switchen in Russian?
<artus> !ru | ujjain
<ubuntuhelp> ujjain: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<ujjain> artus: :( sorry.
<AlexDevilLX> тааак
<AlexDevilLX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39D8GPBlfYI
<AlexDevilLX> Фейк?
<Hanacuk> Как установить ати драйвер ?
<Hanacuk> есть команда в одну строчку ?
<Hanacuk> :-$
<[Raiden]> sudo jockey-gtk
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Hanacuk> свап можно как нить чистить ?
<Hanacuk> сбрасывать ?
<[Raiden]> sudo swapoff -a ; sudo swapon -a
<[Raiden]> можно ещё кэши сбросить
<[Raiden]> sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Hanacuk> надо записать ...
<Hanacuk> спасибо
<Hanacuk> щас драйвер пытаюсь установитть
<[Raiden]> http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, а какая АТИ?
<Hanacuk> ноутбука асус
<parfux1> а зачем может понадобится чистить свап?
<Hanacuk> У меня мало оперативки, только браузер начинает работать сразу свап за пол чиса на гиг лезет
<Escsun> Hanacuk, браузер виноват)
<Escsun> фф с хорошей утечкой памяти ...
<Hanacuk> Да, браузер, зато если я введу те команды то все будет бенч
<Hanacuk> Кто знает ? Есть ли в лисе расширенеие которое синхронизирует акк в гугле как хром ?
<fx_> есть хто?
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, какая видео?
<Hanacuk> ноутбука асус
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, ты думаешь мы наизусть комплектацию твоего асюся знаем?
<Hanacuk> F z ,jkmit yt vjue crfpfnm
<Hanacuk> А я больше не могу сказать
<Hanacuk> ))
<fx_> P4 256 ОЗУ, что посоветуете, Lubuntu?
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, а дрова на что ставишь?
<Hanacuk> на Ати с  сайта
<Hanacuk> мобайл
<Hanacuk> там же без разницы
<Escsun> эм
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, если старая ати, то дров нет
<Escsun> Hanacuk, lspci | grep VGA
<Escsun> Hanacuk, вывод сюда)
<Escsun> вдруг у тебя вообще не ати))
<Hanacuk> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Hanacuk> Воо
<Hanacuk> ))
<Hanacuk> Класс
<Escsun> Hanacuk, не нужны тебе дрова
<Escsun> Hanacuk, открытые с головой
<artus> !enter | Hanacuk
<ubuntuhelp> Hanacuk: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, да пусть ставит, потом с вопросом как снести придет )
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, да они все равно не пойдут)
<[Raiden]> 200 еще поддерживают?
<Escsun> нет
<Escsun> ты чего)
<Escsun> это старее моего радеона ))
<Hanacuk> ))
<Hanacuk> Хз, поставил вроде, пока не хочу перезагружатся )
<Hanacuk> Как называются такие весчи как КДЕ ГНОМ ?
<Escsun> Hanacuk, да и вообще glxinfo
<Escsun> Hanacuk, DE
<Hanacuk> что де ? )
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, гном - мал и ужасен, кде -хромой и большой
<Escsun> !de
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='de'
<Escsun> грр)
<Hanacuk> Воот, главное взаимопонимание )
<Hanacuk> В общем вопрос - какая есть самая легкая и крутая альтернатива ?
<Escsun> Hanacuk, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<Escsun> Hanacuk, хз я pekwm использую )
<Sergey_IT> Hanacuk, 10.04 попробуй
<Escsun> хотя для тебя не пойдет )
<Escsun> Hanacuk, openbox + obconf + obmenu пойдет тебе больше
<Hanacuk> Да ? ТОгда ..... ВЫ знали )) Вопрос - КАК мне установить это и удалить то ?
<Escsun> Hanacuk, зачем удалять что то?)
<Escsun> Hanacuk, спокойно можно поставить коробку и использовать ее
<Sergey_IT> и зачем ставить что-то?
<Escsun> а зачем вообще что либо делать)
<Hanacuk> Зачем я тут ? )
<fx_> Зачем?
<Hanacuk> Ну удалять для того что бы было чисто )
<Hanacuk> За той стороной экрана )
<Silverd23> Добрый вечер подскажите в проблеме - пишу fdisk -l   - выдаёт /dev/sda2            1530      111290   881641472    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Silverd23> Раздел 2 не заканчивается на границе цилиндра.
<Shelest> This's fucking awesome! telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<XuMuK> Shelest, это боян боянов...
<Shelest> sorry
<Shelest> :-[ I've never seen it before
<Hanacuk> а что это ? ) 20 век фокс какойто ) Вроде телнет ))
<XuMuK> звездные войны в ASCII графике
<Shelest> Yeap!
<DenSpirit> можно ли заставить наутилус при копировании на один носитель совершать сие копирование по очереди?
<XuMuK> можно...
<XuMuK> ждешь када закончицо первое, после чего начинаешь второе и тд)
<baronos> у кого ни будь есть такое ощущение после того как поставишь wine, что как будто система загажена, какое то не здоровое ощущение что я опустил линукс... или я один такой больной?)
<Escsun> baronos, ты один)
<baronos> :-D
<DenSpirit> baronos: не один
<DenSpirit> есть у кого ссыль на какую-нибудь статью про обзор расширений nautilus?
<Hanacuk> А мне вот одно интересно. Почему во всех програмах иакой убогий интерфейс ?
<Escsun> Hanacuk, сделай лучше )
<Hanacuk> нууу
<Escsun> Hanacuk, по мне так в винде убогий интерфейс даже настроить нельзя)
<Hanacuk> умел бы _)
<jham> а мне пофиг, главное эффективность и функционал
<[Raiden]> нельзя настроить ещё не значит что убогий, в принципе.
<[Raiden]> DenSpirit: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=188&PHPSESSID=1503a99ac134ac25d46d8fcca97bb388
<DenSpirit> Hanacuk:а что ты под убогим интерфейсом понимаешь?
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: я скоро тебя боготворить начну ^^.
<[Raiden]> в кедах тоже есть подобное, зовется действия + можно качать их с кделук прям из настроек наутилуса
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> дельфина т.е.
<Hanacuk> Неее ребята, ну посудите сами: Такие красивые DE, винде до них еще версий 5, такие эффекты, прозрачности, а все что не поставишь какое то деревяное, ни элегентности, ни эффектов, тупо - НА ДЕРЖИ !
<[Raiden]> в винде может убогий ифейс, но он 1, или по крайней мере тот который считается стандартным однин - это в общем то плюс.
<DenSpirit> Hanacuk: тебе нужен стеклянный интерфейс?
<Hanacuk> ага
<Hanacuk> например
<Hanacuk> )
<DenSpirit> Hanacuk: а чем окна не устраивают?
<Hanacuk> хочу расти
<DenSpirit> Hanacuk: вот и расти. от псевдокрасоты к удобству и функциональности
<DenSpirit> Hanacuk: вырастешь, еще и не такой интерфейс сам сделаешь
<[Raiden]> стекло можно сделать тут, на тему той же винды не мало тем
<[Raiden]> если ест ьруки, можно и части окон сделать прозрачными
<Hanacuk> а как темы ставить ?
<Escsun> Hanacuk, а ты про темы
<[Raiden]> единсвенно чего плохо - всё это надо делать )
<Escsun> дак это легко)
<[Raiden]> а не ест ьпо умолчанию
<DenSpirit> Hanacuk: в панели управления есть оформление, там кнопка установиьт
<Hanacuk> я знаю, есть, качаю новые, не могу поставить (
<baronos> читай readme в темах там написанно как ставить темы
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0713/h_1310503080_bac1161d3c.png
<Escsun> [Raiden], что ты с панелью сделал))
<[Raiden]> там опция есть , не растягивать на всю )
<[Raiden]> точнее была. gnome2 rip
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanacuk> Ghbrjkmymytmrj e nt,z nfv )
<Hanacuk> Прикольненько у тебя там )
<[Raiden]> такая прозрачность как на шоте не совсем стабле + некотоыре программы типа фф несовместимы
<[Raiden]> в опенсорсах так часто
<[Raiden]> было прикольненько, потом надоело + qt софт часто юзаю, а он такое не умеет, или умеет но по другому
<[Raiden]> ну короче в итоге неюзабельно )
<Hanacuk> нету в скаченой теме ридми
<[Raiden]> так что виндовс ругать не торопитесь
<Hanacuk> а я его и не ругал ...
<baronos> а на счет очереди копирования, вроде как для наутилуса скрипты есть, среди них может быть очередь?
<[Raiden]> врятли.
<[Raiden]> в другом фм если только
<baronos> щас полазю погляжу вообще что есть)
<[Raiden]> А для чего она
<[Raiden]> хотя вопрос снят, лень флудить
<DenSpirit> для чего она кто?
<Hanacuk> Поставил, ура )
<[Raiden]> очередь копирования
<DenSpirit> это я попросил. а то перетаскиваешь на флешку drag'n'drop, и скорость в разы падает,потому что наутилус силится все параллельно запихвать
<[Raiden]> делай так что ыб за раз копировать или за несколько, а не за много
<AlexDevilLX> я отошел
<[Raiden]> С флешками это да...
<[Raiden]> хотя очередь не значит, что быстрей будет в целом.
<DenSpirit> [Raiden]: удобнее,чтоли...
<liga> здравствуйте
<liga> plhfcnt
<liga> здрасте
<liga> меня видно ?
<Nor8> нет
<liga> а как же вы увидели ?)))
<Nor8> экстрасенсорно
<liga> да не могу вспомнить пасс от ника
<liga> раньше без реги нельзя было писать
<shenmue> http://linux.lanbin.ru/?p=820 кому фигню?
<liga> сейчас отменили это ?
<shenmue> вроде как да
<shenmue> ник на меня зареген а регу вообще не ввожу
<shenmue> хотя просит
<liga> просит
<liga> это и сбилос толку )
<liga> а на дебиан сервах есть русские комнаты ?
<Umren> ага, гулаг на каждом серваке организован
<Umren> виртуал едишн
<Nor8> shenmue: бесплатная ось то?
<shenmue> хз
<shenmue> чот мне лого мелкософта на плимуте по сердцу ударит наверное если такое поставлю
<[Raiden]> русская комната тут есть debian-russian , кодировка кой8 , только не ждите особо что отзовутся.
<liga> спс
<shenmue> странно что на коир
<[Raiden]> древняя секта )
<Nor8> )))
<Escsun> не совсем)
<Escsun> у них просто не умеют utf-8 )
<shenmue> в ирц отдельно на каждом канале своя кодировка что ли ставится?
<Escsun> shenmue, как бы да)
<shenmue> не знал. просто к жабберу больше привык
<Escsun> да жаббер рулит)
<Escsun> не то что ирка
<shenmue> вообще тут через транспорт сижу  =)
<aleksei`> парам пам пам )))
<[Raiden]> панель фильтров в фм , справа http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0713/h_1310507997_d0cfbf5f54.png
<baronos> устанавливаю 11,10 а пишет что 11,04)
<[Raiden]> ты намучаешся с альфой скорее всего
<Escsun> baronos, используй 4.10 )
<Escsun> самая Ъ убунту )
<baronos> в виртуалке то нормик)
<aleksei`> а я уже откатился снова назад на 10.04 )))
<baronos> я не могу поставить свой первый linux red hat 8.0 на виртуалку)
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> [Raiden]: а у тебя что кеды? )))
<[Raiden]> рекомендую опенсусе посмотреть, можно сразу при установке выбрать и гном и кде. Что бы глянуть и то и то.
<[Raiden]> ну да, последние пару недель
<aleksei`> ну и как?
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю какая бы была реакция в первый раз. Давно знаком с кде.
<baronos> я с локального сервера все образы скачал смотрел)
<[Raiden]> Нормально, местами тормозней, но функциональней
<aleksei`> а тормазов нету никаких ? ))) а то у меня чёт тормазило всё по страшному с плазма десктоп )))
<[Raiden]> и пожалуй
<[Raiden]> готово к работе сразу
<aleksei`> ясно
<baronos> я не смог к кде привыкнуть, хотя понимаю что простор и удобство там реализовано отлично)
<Escsun> кде не нужен (с)
<aleksei`> старый добрый гном лучше всех )))
<baronos> думаю сейчас к гноме 3 начинать привыкать все ровно когда нить придется с ним смириться)
<[Raiden]> в кде многие вещи реализованы... Например, слева кнопки или справа. В гноме функционал есть, но что бы изменить надо лезть в гконф
<[Raiden]> а в кде всё мышкой
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Escsun> гном 3 не нужен (с)
<Escsun> уж лучше кде )
<Escsun> монстр еще тот)
<aleksei`> это +, но привыкнуть сложно, так же как и к юнити ))) не прижилась она у меня )))
<Escsun> [Raiden], ты как кдешник, скажи сколько сотни тысяч кода в кде сейчас?)
<aleksei`> Escsun: ты его ещё про метрики Чидамберра-|Кримера спроси :D
<[Raiden]> Незнаю, много думаю. Но это не значит что он весь работает, если поотключат ьвсё что тебе лично не надо.
<Escsun> а это 2-й вопрос)
<Escsun> аха)
<[Raiden]> и ест ьещё 1 ньюанс.
<aleksei`> гЫ
<[Raiden]> у меня комп не новый, и много кода не является проблемой всеравно.
<Escsun> да я не про это)
<Escsun> мне интересно сколько там написано )
<baronos> а кто нить кде на винду ставил?
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> baronos: зачем это? о_0
<only_you> то еще извращение..
<[Raiden]> 1 раз ставил, но без раб стола, просто приложения.
<baronos> хехе))
<[Raiden]> KDE Software Compilation 4.5.4 for Windows available
<[Raiden]> новее походу не собрали
<aleksei`> для этого нуно виндовз ставить (((
<Escsun> что то арчеводов кдешников мало)
<Escsun> [Raiden], о да кстати, в кде можно сделать по типа как в меню в боксе, флюксе и так далее ?)
<Escsun> в гноме2 через компиз делалось )
<aleksei`> ммм, что не так? /dev/sdb1 /media/STORAGE ntfs default 0 0
<[Raiden]> что делалось?
<[Raiden]> квин кстати можно менять на компиз. Он тут тоже работает
<baronos> ntfs-3g может быть?
<aleksei`> неа
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну вот меню по правой кнопкой по рабочему столу)
<aleksei`> [Raiden]: а нука глянь )))
<[Raiden]> ntfs-3g и ntfs в убунте синонимы
<aleksei`> это да
<aleksei`> так что не так? о_0
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: а что пишет то?
<baronos> странно но без 3g она у меня через раз подключало
<aleksei`> что не может примонтировать
<[Raiden]> текст покажи , так легче думается
<[Raiden]> папка STORAGE есть?
<aleksei`> она автоматом должна создаваться, если нету
<[Raiden]> нет
<aleksei`> ммм
<aleksei`> ну остальные диски примонтировлись же как-то )))
<[Raiden]> точнее ты на половину прав, но если через фстаб, то нет.
<aleksei`> именно через fstab
<[Raiden]> наверно монтировались через udev
<baronos> я uuid ставил на разделы и тогда проблем не было)
<aleksei`> хмм, може точно в uuid дело ... хотя по идее всё и так должно работать
<[Raiden]> ну в общем спорить лень. создай папку, не поможет - тогда будем думать
<aleksei`> ясно всё со мной, ночью мозг спит уже, /dev/sdc1  надо )))
<[Raiden]> выше верно заметили , что надо по uuid
<[Raiden]> или по LABEL=
<Escsun> [Raiden], uuid и label не нужны )
<[Raiden]> ещё как нужны
<aleksei`> [Raiden]: ну у меня же без uuid работает )))
<[Raiden]> у меня постоянно 1 хдд меняет букву. Или например, можно поставиться не  ссд, а сфлешки
<[Raiden]> могут буквы сместиться
<only_you> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/google/123999/
<Escsun> [Raiden], ясно)
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: дело твое
<orchata> Привет всем, кажется я потерял файл с нужными мне данными (был на рабочем столе). Скорее всего он был удален, теперь не знаю как востановить
<aleksei`> [Raiden]: кстати насчёт смешения ты абсолютно прав, бфвает что буквы плавают ...
<Escsun> и зачем он ушел ?)
<[Raiden]> ууид обычно спасает, ну по крайней мере пока разделы не поменются или удаляться.
<Escsun> минуты же не прошло)
<Escsun> странные люди)
<Escsun> задали вопрос минуты не прошло ушли )
<aleksei`> обиделся. не ответили сразу (((
<aleksei`> текс, надо ребутнуться побырому, проверить автомаунт )))
<aleksei`> ну вроде всё норм )))
<orchata> Я повторюсь.  Кажется удалил файл с рабочего стола с важной инфой. Подскажите как востановить
<Escsun> может он в корзине ?
<aleksei`> берёшь прогу для восстановления (например extundelete)  и пытаешься восстанавливать, если поверх ничего не записалось случайно, то естьшанс вернуть
<Shelest> привет всем еще раз. у меня необычный вопрос
<shenmue> Shelest переустоналвиай
<shenmue> поможет
<aleksei`> )))
<Shelest> нужен демон  который ловит хуки с клавиатуры и заменяет русские буквы на сходные по начертанию латинские
<Shelest> переустановка не поможет
<shenmue> спамер?
<Shelest> :)
<Shelest> нет. если бы спаммер то тогда бы замена в тексте помогла
<Shelest> а тут надо менять на лету при наборе
<Shelest> типа делать такой анти-антиплагиат модуль но для чатов
<Shelest> суть в том, что некоторый русский час внимательно прочитывается людьми русского языка не знающими. и прочитывается он через переводчик
<Shelest> гугль транслейт то бишь
<orchata> Escsun:  :D  Нет не в корзине
<Shelest> а такая замена на лету не ухудшает читаемость текста для носителя, но переводчик с такой мешаниной не справляется
<shenmue> может быть в xneur есть такое
<shenmue> хотя до сих пор не втыкнул для чего это
<shenmue> кроме как спамить
<orchata> Escsun: Там были очень важная строчка с информацией которю я смешал с логами и сохранил файл с расширение *.gen.  Cейчас пытаюсь востановить с помошью photorec'а, но кажется он не ищет .gen файлы
<Shelest> Это защита от чересчур любопытных иностранцев, которые контролируют наших студентов и не стесняются даже в почту и скайп залазить
<baronos> в 11,10 системный монитор показывает гноме 2,32  а систем инфо 3,1,2)
<baronos> а оболочка юнити стоит)
<shenmue> юнити это плагин компиза
<baronos> понятно)
<Siekacz> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-13
<CARCASS> привет, а вот интересно: стандартными средствами убунту (Система - Параметры - Комбинации клавиш клавиатуры) возможно ли настроить вставку определенных текстовых строк? Я хотел бы автоматизировать рутинные операции, например, по комбинации клавиш вст
<CARCASS> авлять куски html кода в различные текстовые редакторы/текстовые поля...
<CARCASS> сейчас перебиваюсь копирастой из gedit вручную )
<CARCASS> копипастой*
<Hanacuk> Всем привет
<Hanacuk> поставил я вчера драва а они не фурычат, как их удалить ? Ати
<SergeyIT> Hanacuk, http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0+%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<stasdizzi> всем утра доброго)))
<h0l0c0st> Здоров
<stasdizzi> как зделать,что бы не менялась сама по себе тема рабочего стола?
<stasdizzi> 11.04
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> хренасебе
<vdrandom> ваще-то она и не должна сама по себе меняться
<stasdizzi> на двух разных компах,одно и то же
<vdrandom> вот вы мне лучше скажите, когда яндексметрика набегает на сайты?
<vdrandom> в районе 4 МСК?
<h0l0c0st> Итак, может кто-нибудь подсказать в какую сторону копать или как поправить настройки шифрования томов таким образом, чтобы была возможностьь выбора битности шифрования в установщике Ubuntu вплоть до 4096 ьит?
<stasdizzi> чтоб вернуть назад,приходится заходить система-параметры-внешний вид,и всё возвращается
<h0l0c0st> Итак, может кто-нибудь подсказать в какую сторону копать или как поправить настройки шифрования томов таким образом, чтобы была возможностьь выбора битности шифрования в установщике Ubuntu вплоть до 4096 бит?
<h0l0c0st> По-умолчанию доступна только битность шифрования 256, 128, 96
<stasdizzi> вроде мелочь,а не приятно(((
<h0l0c0st> Хочу больше. Помню в Mandriva Cooker была возможность выбора битности шифрования вплоть до 9192.
<Umren> vdrandom: когда фсб приходит, она набегает :D
<vdrandom> лол
<teotl> )))))))
<teotl> надо в Каноникл обратитьтся наверно
<teotl> там копать
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, не могу настроить git+redmine
<DropSQL> собственно redmine я поставил и он работает, а вот нормально связать в git не могу
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: [v-8]_jupiter  приветы! слушайте а где статья про установку КВМ?
<NoOova> её на debian.pro вообще нету не написали чтоли ещё? =)))
<DropSQL> http://pastebin.com/AxsAv5Gr
<DropSQL> вот собственно конфиг авторизации гита
<DropSQL> а закрытый проект не могу авторизироваться вообще fatal: Authentication failed
<DropSQL> а в открытый проект не могу push выполнить
<DropSQL> Unable to create branch path http://DropSQL@*/git/qwer/info/
<DropSQL> error: cannot lock existing info/refs
<DropSQL> fatal: git-http-push failed
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, если кто знает в чем может быть проблема
<DropSQL> или если я забыл про что-то упомянуть
<aleksei`> всем привет
<portos> привет
<DropSQL> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: в поиске вбей KVM
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: и ставь =)
<portos> Ребятки возможно ли такая тема: сделать доступ по ssh к серверу который за dsl модемом и с динамическим ip?
<DropSQL> portos: у меня знакомый когдат по крону менял просто ip у субдомена :) а ты доступ имеешь к себе по субдомену. DSL модем или в виде роутера или в виде обычного модема,если в виде роутера - нужно прописать в настройках порты чтобы он пропускал
<DropSQL> люди, а мне ктот может подсказать? :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> portos: dyndns
<portos> DropSQL: это в модеме настроить Static Routes http://floomby.ru/content/QIQjwrSMUr/full/ -
<portos> [v-8]_jupiter: да уже подключил модем
<DropSQL> portos: не понял прикола :) тебе нужно было просто внутри сети иметь к нему доступ? :)
<portos> DropSQL: ага
<portos> есть сервер на ubuntu и к нему нужен полный доступ
<DropSQL> portos: а... тьфу ты :) я думал с внешки... раз про динамический адрес пишешь :)
<portos> ну извне конечно же)
<portos> с ip проблем нет, адрес узнаю через dyndns
<portos> теперь бы это все настроить
<DropSQL> лан в общем :) не лезу, видать чегот не догоняю :)
<portos> нужно на форуме будет написать
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<DropSQL> хай
<DropSQL> а не посдкажете хотяб в какой раздел форума написать?
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: я вбил там нету статьи по настройке же гостевых машин
<inkvizitor68sl> а что там настраивать то?
<inkvizitor68sl> поставил систему и фпиред
<NoOova> а как её ставить? допустим поставить венду каким образом? у неё же графический интерфейс
<NoOova> а там консоль
<inkvizitor68sl> virt-manager
<inkvizitor68sl> поставь
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> щас мне ос переустановят
<inkvizitor68sl> и подключись им к серверу, на котором есть libvirtd
<NoOova> саппорт поставил случайно 32-хюитную
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> создавать машинки через virt-install
<inkvizitor68sl> virt-install --connect qemu:///system -n vm11 -r 512 --vcpus=2 --disk path=/dev/vg0/vm11 -c ~/debian-500-amd64-netinst.iso --vnc --noautoconsole --os-type linux --os-variant debianLenny --accelerate --network=bridge:br0 --hvm
<NoOova> как дмаеш стоит на них брать ispmanaer?
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так например
<inkvizitor68sl> на кого?
<NoOova> yf ujcntdst
<NoOova> на гостевые дебианы
<NoOova> или ручками лучше
<NoOova> или вебмин поставить
<inkvizitor68sl> а что ты там делать собрался?
<inkvizitor68sl> вебмин никогда не ставь
<NoOova> хостить нжинХ-м с апачем
<NoOova> мне надо кроме того веб панель какую нибудь на бинд
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ёпрст =0
<inkvizitor68sl> V
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/125
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пойду дрыхнуть дальше
<NoOova> опаньки точто надо
<NoOova> спасибо большое
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> это ваш сайт?
<inkvizitor68sl> мой, мой
<NoOova> 300 статей всего?
<NoOova> стоит почитать
<inkvizitor68sl> нету там 300 )
<NoOova> там последний айдищник 300 с чемто
<NoOova> 320 чтоле
<inkvizitor68sl> 91
<inkvizitor68sl> они не по порядку выдаются
<NoOova> а
<NoOova> оке
<NoOova> всёравно спасибо!
<inkvizitor68sl> к концу следующего года будет 300 =)
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<NoOova> хм
<NoOova> а нафиг smbind-у база?
<inkvizitor68sl> акки хранить
<inkvizitor68sl> и настройки
<inkvizitor68sl> и так далее
<NoOova> ладно передумал я делать свой днс =(
<NoOova> сразу после надобности мускуля
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: никто не мешает генерировать конфиги на одной машине
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: а бинд крутить на друйго ;)
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: я наверное заведомо неправильно это хотел сделать
<NoOova> на хост машине держать первичный днс
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и держи
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня так везде
<NoOova> секондари некуда пихнуть
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня купи =)
<NoOova> на виртуалку развечто только пф
<inkvizitor68sl> IP второй есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> из другой подсети?
<NoOova> будет
<NoOova> из другой нет
<NoOova> из примерно /20
<NoOova> они точнее в /20 может больше
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нужно из другой /24
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть 3й октет разный
<NoOova> возможно есть. не поню точно
<sharikoff> дэнээсы крутите?
<inkvizitor68sl> вешаешь 2 таких IP на одну машину - вот тебе и мастер, и слейв
<NoOova> ладно пока хостеровским обойдёсь
<sharikoff> магу пабыть сэкондом =))
<NoOova> инк кстати псколько продаёш аренду?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: 12 рублей в год за домен master+slave или просто slave
<NoOova> нет сервак чисто
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: сделал розметку дисков?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: смотря какой. от 2100 в месяц
<NoOova> сделал почти
<inkvizitor68sl> есть дешевле, но они унылые совсем
<NoOova> 12 рамы , 2х1.5 sata2, Core I7 920
<[v-8]_jupiter> зачем такие большие винты? Лучше памяти больше
<[v-8]_jupiter> или в hetzner ето стандарт?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: в общем по тем же ценам, что на сайте хетзнеров написаны сдаю
<inkvizitor68sl> есть ещё интересные конфиги без платы за установку, но они все дороже 49 в месяц
<freenetwork> проблема, нет на панеле индикатора раскладки
<freenetwork> в добавить тоже нет его
<freenetwork> от куда слизать и поставить моно?
<inkvizitor68sl> freenetwork: капс лок же?
<freenetwork> не не горит
<baronos> фф 6 уже в убунту 11,10 альфа 2 ппц просто
<inkvizitor68sl> или скролллок
<freenetwork> нет
<freenetwork> Ubuntu 9/10
<freenetwork> кто то говорил что аплет уведомлений за фичу эту в 9.10 отвечает но нифига
<inkvizitor68sl> freenetwork: а зачем ты с этой дреновстью сидишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> древностью
<freenetwork> ну видюха у меня дерьмо
<freenetwork> дайнгрейт хорга не прокатывает
<freenetwork> поставил древность)
<inkvizitor68sl> ты с панели апплет удалил
<freenetwork> нет
<freenetwork> его и не было
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> был.
<freenetwork> да хз)
<freenetwork> в добавить тоже нет
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice freenetwork
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<freenetwork> так то все рабоит) но не видно какой язык(
<NoOova> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> клевый у нас дождик
<NoOova> какофго фиди делаю рейд массив последний оно мне говорит
<NoOova> mdadm --create /dev/md3 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4
<NoOova> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb4: Device or resource busy
<inkvizitor68sl> смонтирован
<inkvizitor68sl> куды то
<inkvizitor68sl> или в другом рейде
<freenetwork> о появился перезапустил gdm
<NoOova> нету его нигде
<NoOova> и в рейде нету
<NoOova> а что такое dmraid
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: это fake raid на матернике
<NoOova> че мне делать с жтим
<NoOova> пишут что он партиции трогает
<NoOova> с этим*
<gxoptg> всем привет. скажите, кто пользуется 11.10 alpha 2?
<baronos> я щас её переустанавливаю в виртуалке)
<gxoptg> глючная? или нормальная?
<baronos> глючная
<gxoptg> сильно?
<gxoptg> хочу поставить, 11.04 полетела в 3 раз :)
<baronos> ставь 10,04 или 10,10
<gxoptg> 10 не буду. а какие глюки в 11.10?
<Coldsaw> у меня 11.04 тоже летела часто, щас минт поставила, нормально)
<baronos> шрифты слетели русские после обновления языка системы
<only_you> gxoptg: у меня в виртуалке, багов не словил еще
<only_you> (12:16:36) gxoptg: хочу поставить, 11.04 полетела в 3 раз  - поставь дебиан)
<baronos> при обновлении системы ошибки одна за одной идут)
<freenetwork> у меня при установке минта всегда черный экран. пилил пилил иксы но нифига
<iSlevin> убунту тока что подключенный принтер не видит
<iSlevin> как исправить? (без ребута)
<baronos> и гном 3 не ставиться в виртуалке)
<freenetwork> iSlevin: какой принтер
<iSlevin> canon lbp 2900
<freenetwork> говорят тяжко с дровами у него
<iSlevin> i-sensys lbp2900
<iSlevin> да пусть хоть ужас как тяжко
<iSlevin> кули убунта вообще не видет что устройство подключено
<iSlevin> какое-то новое
<freenetwork> а ты перезайди)
<freenetwork> без перезагрузки
<inkvizitor68sl> @moce +b iSlevin
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +b iSlevin
<sharikoff> ужас
<Umren> mumble - хорошая штука :D
<Umren> сидел тут думал.. что бы проприатное на сервер для voip поставить ;/ а оказывается есть вполне качественный voip с отличным звуком
<sharikoff> чо это?
<sharikoff> клиент?
<Umren> альтернатива вентрилло
<Umren> клиент/сервер
<sharikoff> аа
<Umren> опен сурц
<sharikoff> типа войс чата?
<Umren> типа вентрилло )
<sharikoff> тимспик?
<Umren> войс сервер с комнатами
<Umren> да
<sharikoff> ясно..
<sharikoff> нинада оно..
<sharikoff> мине
<Umren> а мине надо)
<Umren> не скайпом же пользоватся)
<Umren> там даже ptt нету
<sharikoff> у мине свой скайп
<sharikoff> asterisk называется
<Umren> вкурсе, немного другое это
<sharikoff> конфы и видео есть чо еще надо..
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: сколько у тебя домен стоит заказть? *.biz ?
<NoOova> я биз за 350 купил
<DropSQL> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=160603.0
<DropSQL> люди, может плз ктот помочь? :(
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: это у грина спрашивай
<NoOova> хм ппц странно
<NoOova> если у партиции тип fi (Линукс авторейд) то она каким то фигом занимается
<NoOova> если нет то всё ок
<shenmue> http://www.gismeteo.ru/city/hourly/5441/ самара вы там живы? =)
<teotl> самарра)))
<teotl> годом и самарра
<shenmue> мне тут телегу накатали что там и минус 900 было
<teotl> )))))
<freenetwork> мужики подскажите как процессы посмотреть) вылетело)
<_GerarD_> ps ax
<shenmue> top
<freenetwork> о том)
<freenetwork> njg)
<NoOova> а есть какоая вебморда? длч kvm
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl:
<NoOova> сори за ввыделение просто =)
<inkvizitor68sl> нормальной нет
<sig_wall> NoOova: есть через libvirt
<sig_wall> редхатовская
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: а если в lvm созданы партиции как их использовать в virt-manager-е?
<sig_wall> например ovirt - облачное решение от редхата, юзает libvirt. я его магию не осилил правда.
<sig_wall> а через гуй есть virt-manager
<NoOova> kvm-img create /dev/vms/vds01
<XuMuK> ку
<NoOova> както так?
<XuMuK> смотрите прикол) http://goo.gl/bJ7AQ
<NoOova> и каким образом qemu относится к kvm?
<[v-8]_jupiter> NoOova: так не создаются на lvm
<[v-8]_jupiter> нужно сначало создать средставми lvm, а потом уже при установке уазать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но я без virt-manager все делаю, через гуй не подскажу как
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: я тебе давал ссылку
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: извини потерялся где это было
<NoOova> продублируй пожалуйста
<sig_wall> kvm = qemu-kvm , таким :)
<skaiaiai> Всем привет! Тормозят mkv фильмы. Остальные играются нормально. Плеер vlc. Как сделать чтоб не тормозило подскажите?
<NoOova> skaiaiai: выпей ускорина
<NoOova> =) если ты skai
<NoOova> если ты ктото другой то попробуй не в влц плеере
<NoOova> и скажи что у тебя за видюха и проц
<skaiaiai> видеокарта nvidia 9600gs 256mb ноутбук
<skaiaiai> проц penryn 8400 2.2Гц
<skaiaiai> 2 ядра
<NoOova> драйверы проприентарные стоят?
<skaiaiai> да
<skaiaiai> nvidia 270.04
<NoOova> в mplayer-е тормохит?
<skaiaiai> ставлю
<skaiaiai> неа, не тормозит
<skaiaiai> все четко
<skaiaiai> спасиб, удалю vlc
<skai> NoOova: это что ща было?Оо
<skai> у мну фанатеги появились?
<NoOova> скаяаяай :-D
<skai> чизыс
<skai> фанатеги
<skai> NoOova: как ты мог поверить, ч то у мну чет не работает
<sig_wall> :))
<skai> совсем мен не знаешь
<Amblnb> А как йа по олбански пишу так обижаетесь...
<NoOova> какбэ если не заметил я тебе не желал помогать )))
<NoOova> я тебе пожелал сьесть таблетку ускорина
<NoOova> я же знаю что ты всё сам сможшь ж)
<NoOova> господа а что это значит?
<NoOova> product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz
<NoOova> product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         950  @ 3.07GHz
<NoOova> Core i7 950?
<Amblnb> Модель и частота ядра
<NoOova> но у меня по тарифу 920-й
<NoOova> может быть что lshw ошибается?
<Amblnb> Может быть что у тебя бракованый 920-й
<Amblnb> тьфу 950
<Amblnb> но нормальный 920
<Amblnb> Брак это обычное дело. Многие с кольцами ходят ))
<sig_wall> :)
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: мне лвм просто примонтировать чтоли как место под образы?
<NoOova> или нужно по lvm разделу под каждый образ машины?
<NoOova> или как?
<baronos> у меня 2 раздела один / а второй /home я переустановлю при переустановки home сохраниться?
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: нужно путь до lvm указать как путь до блочного устройства виртуалки
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: погугли debian lvm kvm - там на хаутуфорже пример
<baronos> ну это ппц просто достал монитор терять при перезагрузке(
<Amblnb> Ребутнул ОСь и монитор куда-то делся О_о
<[Raiden]> baronos: сохранится... Куда он денется, если только сам формат раздела не выберешь
<baronos>  [Raiden]: спасибо, уверенности прибавил мне, теперь попру на 10,10 и предыдущую материнку)
<[Raiden]> Гдеж вы столько косяков находите...
<inkvizitor68sl> они, небось, пользуются сборками какими-либо
<[Raiden]> Да и вообще, если глки присутствуют, как вы с ними живете. Меняйте либо железо, либо ос. И живите спокойно. Можно подумать что ест ькакая-то скрытая цель использовать именно линукс
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: у них кончились 920е, временно ставят 950е. Радуйся :)
<baronos> всё из-за желания использовать самое свежее ПО, убунту официальная сборками не пользуюсь)
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: не нравится - можем поменяться на 920ку =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<NoOova> а ты там работаешь чтоли?
<NoOova> или просто арендуеш чёто
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova: я там много чего арендую и инженеры знакомые
<inkvizitor68sl> 12 железяк только у меня в аккаунтах
<inkvizitor68sl> помимо 20-30 тех, которые я заказывал на чужие
<teotl> скажите пожалуйста как в Эмпати менять кодировку, некоторые IRC каналы не отображают мою криллицу
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, я поехал в розу
<new> ping
<ubuntuhelp> new, Понг.
<shenmue> понг
<new> на xubuntu немонтируються диски с ntfs, ntfs-3g стоит, диски видно через fdisk, но подключят их не хочет. в чём проблема?
<shenmue> а какую ошибку маунт выдает?
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<ivan3> Какой асечный клиент приличный есть, кроме копете?
<[Raiden]> и да, ошибку бы глянуть
<[Raiden]> ivan3: пиджиш , кутим
<[Raiden]> н
<shenmue>  ivan3 жаббер
<NoOova> [v-8]_jupiter: извини а можно насчёт сети помучатьтебя?
<NoOova> допустим если у меня 4 айпишника и все в разных /24 сетях
<NoOova> мне их вообзе можно использовать?
<[Raiden]> я пиджин долго использвал,  особых проблем небыло. Только когда протоколы менялись, что довольно быстро фиксилось новой версией
<ivan3> Жаббер да, но мне надо по асе пообщаться с людьми, а транспорт не люблю...
<NoOova> или нужны только айпишники из одной подсети
<new> licq
<ivan3> Это консольный по моему
<andrey_> http://www.instantbird.com/
<[Raiden]> не, не только консольный
<[Raiden]> но древняя фигня
<Umren> ivan3: чем голубок не устраивает?
<Umren> плагины любые есть
<ivan3> Да, я уж поставил
<Umren> радуйся значит
<[Raiden]> вчера в урбане бегал, и там  в чате юнити обсуждали )
<andrey_> :D
<[Raiden]> в общем писали что остой, и кде упоминался. - видимо многие уже думают об альтернативе. юнити и  гном-шелл многих напугал
<new> xfce
<new> что значит "Поэтому если вам надо добавить запись для какого-то раздела винчестера в fstab просто зайдите на него через меню «Переход», при этом он автоматически смонтируется в подкаталог /media и следовательно запись о нём появится в mtab" переход?
<[Raiden]> в линуксе есть ещё udev , типа автомаунта
<[Raiden]> а всё смонтированное фиксируется в файле /etc/mtab
<[Raiden]> Хотя этот совет можно пропустить
<[Raiden]> тебе чего надо монтировать?
<[Raiden]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/устройство , sudo blkid - получение инфы о разделах.  Ну а дальше вроде всё просто.
<[Raiden]> что куда типфс  опции 0 0   - синтаксис фстаб
<new> 6 разделов винды на хубунту
<[Raiden]> папка куда должна существовать
<[Raiden]> вот для примера
<[Raiden]> # /media/video was on /dev/sdi5 during installation
<[Raiden]> UUID=250F8D5727EFBFD8 /media/video    ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<[Raiden]> during installation - это , если во время установки выбрать ручную разбивку и выбрать каждый раздел куда монтировать, то установщик их сам впишет ф стаб
<[Raiden]> в fstab*
<[Raiden]> опции можно изменить, например, umask=007 говорит, что все файлы будут с правами 770
<[Raiden]> можно сделать dmask=000,fmask=111 - будет 777 напапки , и 666 на файлы
<[Raiden]> в общем, такой вид эмуляции позикс прав на нтфс
 * [Raiden] увлекся
<new> одним действием мне как их все примонтировать?
<SergeyIT> new, объедини в один раздел и одной командой монтируй
<new> я не знаю способов как их объединить в один раздел не потеряв при этом файлов
<[Raiden]> new: 1. вписат ьв фстаб , 2. sudo mount -a
<SergeyIT> new, я тоже )
<[Raiden]> или ребут
<[Raiden]> я обычно тоже много разделов создаю
<[Raiden]> точнее раньше создавал когда был 1-2 хдд
<[Raiden]> у меня сча тут дождик и солнышко
<[Raiden]> ой, канал не тот )
<new> что то я неасилил совсем
<[Raiden]> у тебя 1 хдд или нестколько?
<[Raiden]> покажи sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<new> нечего если в личку?
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/first-ubuntu-1110-lightdm-greeter-theme.html
<AlexDevilLX> Напишите мне что то
<Just_For_Lulz> ????? ?? ????????? ???
<sig_wall> AlexDevilLX: что то
<AlexDevilLX> спасибо
<AlexDevilLX> живые
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто как защищает сайты от парсинга?
<Pavia> Всем привет.
<Pavia> Это сново я и уменя очередной вопрос.  Убунту не выключается корректно и гебернация корректно не происходит куда копать что проверить?
<Pavia> А да слышил что в линуксе есть 3 основных лога. Не напомните какие?
<Escsun> Pavia, sudo echo disk > /sys/power/state
<Escsun> Pavia, попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: max connection в nginx ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: чтобы охреневали парсить в 1-2 потока
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ я думаю скрипт еще набросать который будет банить если с прокси будут конекты, база проксей есть и постоянно обновляется
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: забань их заранее
<inkvizitor68sl> в nginx
<inkvizitor68sl> или редиректи в nginx на страницу с контактами
<inkvizitor68sl> но я, например, парсю прямо с серверов напрямую =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ipшников то много
<mixbbk> hi
<inkvizitor68sl> mixbbk: ку
<Pavia> Escsun: пишет отказанно в доступе пароль неспрашивает
<Escsun> Pavia, от рута)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а я хотел не nginx банить а iptables)
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ что бы reject им)
<Pavia> Думаю в nginx  лучше банить он так сказать ближе к ядру. Точнее не ближе, а больше.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Pavia: к какому ядру?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> блежи всего к ядру - /etc/hosts.deny
<inkvizitor68sl> и ненадо никого банить в iptables
<inkvizitor68sl> это затратно по ресурсам
<inkvizitor68sl> если у вас нет патчика к iptables со списками
<inkvizitor68sl> как его там.. забыл уже
<[v-8]_jupiter> esp
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм а какие еще варианты есть?
<Escsun> Pavia, как успехи ?
<User295[web]> skai здарово
<Pavia> Escsun: Ищу рута. su неработает
<Escsun> Pavia, задай сначала пасс для рута)
<[v-8]_jupiter>  отсечение прокси серверов по территориальной расположенности. Реально?
<andrey_> что щас тру nginx или lighthttpd?
<Escsun> Pavia, тогда и рут работать будет
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: сча найду
<inkvizitor68sl> andrey_: байда.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ipset, во
<inkvizitor68sl> вот им ещё можно банить списки
<Umren> andrey_: второе для статических страничек и отдачи контента
<Erbium>  народ есть тема! как настроить сеть между 10 компами в убунте ? так же как и в виндозе ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Однажды младший бухгалтер Ли Чан принесла в дар Инь Фу Во кактус.
<inkvizitor68sl> – Поставьте его возле вашего монитора, Учитель, – сказала она. – Этот кактус защитит вас от вредного излучения.
<inkvizitor68sl> – Отнеси его Сисадмину, – сказал Инь Фу Во. – Мне кактус не поможет.
<inkvizitor68sl> – Почему? – обиженно спросила Ли Чан.
<inkvizitor68sl> – Для него нет драйвера под FreeBSD, – ответил Учитель.
<mixbbk> кто нибуть обновлялся к 11.10 альфе 2-ой ?  поделитесь впечатлениями . .
<andrey_> вот оно че
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: )
<Pavia> Escsun: Эффект есть компьютер выключился но с первой попытки не включился
<Pavia> Escsun: Может там надо было две ">>" а не одну
<Erbium> помогите НАРОД!!  как настроить сеть между 10 компами в убунте ? так же как и в виндозе ?
<Erbium> skai ты тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> Erbium:  а в чем отличие )
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<Erbium> да вот я и не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> 10.0.0.1/24 = шлюз
<Erbium> не видел еще убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> 10.0.0.2/24 10.0.0.3/24 10.0.0.4/24
<inkvizitor68sl> сам адреса придумать не можешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> а как конфиги писать - исписано полинтернета
<Erbium> зачем эти шлюзы?
<inkvizitor68sl> да и нетворк манагер есть
<inkvizitor68sl> а в интернет компутеры как ходить будут?
<Erbium> ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> посредством телепатии?
<Erbium> а айпишники какие ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ....
<Erbium> хахаха)
<inkvizitor68sl> !support | Erbium
<ubuntuhelp> Erbium: Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<Erbium> сколько чего стоит :
<Erbium> ?
<mixbbk> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Erbium: этот канал - не для столь тупых вопросов.
<Erbium> кому деньги ?
<Erbium> ))
<Erbium> опа
<Erbium> а куда мне ?
<Pavia> А туда где обычно уму-разуму учат.
<Erbium> ОСТРЯКИ !
<Erbium> ясно все с вами
<Pavia> Почему астряки мы серьезно
<Erbium> пингвины)
<SergeyIT> это с вами ясно ))
<Pavia> Просто вы основных вещей незнаете а вопросы у вас
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban Erbium мы не саппортим хомячков.
<mixbbk> =)
<Escsun> Pavia, не
<Escsun> Pavia, там >
<mixbbk> строго  тут у вас однако
<Escsun> Pavia, у меня скрипт на спящий режим
<SergeyIT> и очень дружелюбно )
<mixbbk> да ну человек  попросил помощи с настройкой сети )) а его в бан )))
<SergeyIT> mixbbk, так ведь спрашивать правильно надо ) - сначала самому почитать...
<[Raiden]> подозрительно тихо
 * NoOova ТРАХ ТАРАРАХ
<Escsun> [Raiden], все вымерли)
<Retry007> привет всем, ребят подскажите изза чего скорость в убунте может быть в 6 раз ниже чем в венде7 ?
<Retry007> интернет через vpn(pptp)
<AlexDevilLX> Что лучше: разгон процессора через bios или http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y2qx8wtApg
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, причем тут itunes
<Escsun> это же плеер )
<AlexDevilLX> ааа
<AlexDevilLX> перепутал ссылку
<AlexDevilLX> то я делал туториал
<Escsun> можно через cpufreq
<AlexDevilLX> http://adminway.ru/regulirovka-chastoty-protsessora-s-promoshchyu-cpufreq-applet-v-ubuntu
<Escsun> это лучше будет)
<AlexDevilLX> Escsun: А чем можно отслеживать температуру
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, sensors
<AlexDevilLX> AuthenticAMD
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, не важно
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, sensors
<AlexDevilLX> СPUs 4
<AlexDevilLX> freq 2600.000 MHz
<AlexDevilLX> а я хочу до 3.2 разогнать
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, сек
<jham> лучше вообще ничего не разгонять а юзать нормальные не жирнософт, выдрать кулер и экономить батарею
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, cpufreq-info
<Escsun> !paste | AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDevilLX: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, в общем покажи вывод
<AlexDevilLX> Сейчас я ACPI поставлю
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, нет нет
<AlexDevilLX> что?
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, sudo aptitude install cpufrequtils
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, это поставь
<AlexDevilLX> ну в статье написано, что надо обязательно acpi
<Pavia> А как поставить ACPI и какие подводные камни?
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, да и его поставь
<Escsun> Pavia, зачем он нужен?
<Escsun> он для ноутов и нетбуков надо ток)
<Escsun> для пк он не нужен
<Pavia> Так у меня ноутбук
<AlexDevilLX> :~$ acpitool --cpu | grep scaling
<AlexDevilLX>   Freq. scaling driver   : powernow-k8
<Pavia> Думаю может корректно выключаться будет
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, да мне это не надо
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, покажи то что я тебя попросил
<AlexDevilLX> процессор не пропалю?
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, нет
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, это всего то вывод
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, какие частоты доступны и какая сейчас частота
<Escsun> и в каком он режиме работает
<Escsun> в общем инфа не более )
<Pavia> Escsun: напиши как ACPI поставить.
<AlexDevilLX> http://pastebin.com/HGSbp6yN
<AlexDevilLX> Pavia: http://pastebin.com/HGSbp6yN
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, всего на 800 мгц работает сейчас
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX,   available frequency steps: 2.60 GHz, 1.90 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 800 MHz
<AlexDevilLX> ааа
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, доступные частоты
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, sudo cpufreq-set -u 2.6Ghz
<AlexDevilLX> так вот чего у меня процессор на 87 % занят
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX так он будет работать на 2.6
<AlexDevilLX> а через аддон
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, да можешь через него
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, в биосе ничего трогать не надо
<AlexDevilLX> а что будет
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, ну во первых можно глюкнуть биос и придется разбирать ноут, во вторых можно спалить
<AlexDevilLX> у меня пк
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, а ну пк это не страшно
<Escsun> главное следить за температурой
<AlexDevilLX> надо логаут сделать
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, зачем?
<AlexDevilLX> чтобы апплет добавить
<AlexDevilLX> Коньки?
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, да забей на него
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, sudo cpufreq-set -u 2.6Ghz
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, потом добавишь
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, вообще можно поставить trayfreq
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, штука удобнее чем какой либо аплет )
<[Raiden]> Retry007: погугли про своег опровайдера, если есть доступ по л2тп или пппое , то лучше их. пптп не первый раз слышу что подтормаживает
<[Raiden]> и ваще пптп -реализация впн протокола от мс
<AlexDevilLX>   current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.
<AlexDevilLX>   cpufreq stats: 2.60 GHz:7,74%, 1.90 GHz:0,16%, 1.40 GHz:0,33%, 800 MHz:91,77%  (18476)
<AlexDevilLX> Как тебе
<AlexDevilLX> комманда не помогла
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего вы хотите?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: нагрузи проц, да он будет шустрее рабоатть
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: запусти в паре терминалов yes и ещё раз частоту проверь
<Escsun> aleksei`, хм
<Escsun> он вышел
<[Raiden]> не судьба (с)
<Escsun> да просто можно другим ключем сменить ))
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, можно другим способом сменить
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, смысле ключем )
<[Raiden]> [21:55:50] [[Raiden]]AlexDevilLX: запусти в паре терминалов yes и ещё раз частоту проверь
<AlexDevilLX> тоесть
<[Raiden]> то ест ькоманда yes проц грузит
<Escsun> [Raiden], на ondemand вроде стабильная частота
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> а как проверить какой текущий вариант
<[Raiden]> ondemand или нет
<Escsun> [Raiden], cpufreq-info )
<Escsun> [Raiden], вывод его выше
<[Raiden]> лень ставить, сча поищем
<[Raiden]> это возможные варианты
<[Raiden]> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<[Raiden]> это текущий
<[Raiden]> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<[Raiden]> у меня ондеманд ,но по умолч не максимум.
<[Raiden]> Хотя может от железа зависит ещё
<[Raiden]> п окаким частотам можно прыгать cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<NoOova> ещё раз что делает yes?
<NoOova> я впервые такое слышу =)))
<NoOova> я думал это чтото вроде true
<[Raiden]> печатает yes достаточно быстро что бы проц нагрузить
<[Raiden]> а прямое назначение - отвечать на диалоги через пайп
<Retry007> Raiden, мой провайдер немного не в себе у него все сервера вендовые )
<[Raiden]> гугльни тогда на тему пптп и скорости. Я помню что-то попадалось
<NoOova> граммотно настроенная винда ничем в некоторых областях не хуже линукса
<NoOova> другое дело что граммотно настроить винду сложно
<Retry007> учитывая кол-во её(винды) дыр это крайне сложно)
<[Raiden]> может быть дело в размере пакетов мту\мру
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<Retry007> да пробывал размеры пакетов менять разницы вроде нуль
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> Кто разберается в железе
<AlexDevilLX> Короче, мне нужен мощьный компьютер с Intel Core i7
<Retry007> какую сумму планируете потратить?
<AlexDevilLX> много много
<AlexDevilLX> Какой лучший процессор Intel?
<yurau> i7 920 2 года назад покупал
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, а смысл ?)
<AlexDevilLX> незнаю
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<Escsun> вот и я о том же)
<yurau> преимущество с i5 то что шина быстрее работает
<AlexDevilLX> Короче  я хочу программировать на Visual Studio
<Retry007> насчёт лучшего процессора не знаю, но кажется что восми ядерный кор i7 хорош)
<AlexDevilLX> Что лучше AMD или Intel
<yurau> интель
<AlexDevilLX> Меньше греется
<Retry007> амд бюджетный какбы)
<yurau> почитай технические требования к висуаль стедио и вперед
<yurau> думаю 1000 герц должно хватить
<yurau> покупай коммуникотор туда линукс и в эмулятор винду. потом можно программировать
<AlexDevilLX> неа
<AlexDevilLX> Dual Boot
<Retry007> AlexDevilLX, что хочешь программы размером пару тарабайт компилировать?)
<AlexDevilLX> Ну у меня какбы уже есть AMD Athlon II X4
<yurau> да. но винда на коммуникаторе не пойдет
<AlexDevilLX> неа
<AlexDevilLX> какие характеристики у мака
<yurau> это вопрос?
<Umren> yurau: 1000 герц для вижуал студио? смешно )
<yurau> а что памяти добавить и все
<AlexDevilLX> Короче
<yurau> он же сказал что хочет научиться программировать
<AlexDevilLX> мне супер пупер крутой не нужен
<yurau> не сказал на какой версии
<yurau> ты из какого города?
<AlexDevilLX> самый мощьный пакет который я буду использовать это
<AlexDevilLX> Украина
<AlexDevilLX> Visual Studio 2010 ultimate
<AlexDevilLX> ну пока express использую
<AlexDevilLX> А intel меньше греется, чем amd>
<yurau> думаю больше греется
<AlexDevilLX> intel?
<yurau> у нас в питере Intel Core i7 2600 3.4GHz LGA1155  за 8903руб
<AlexDevilLX> ну у меня сейчас температура процессора 50 Co
<yurau> у проца есть характеристика TDP
<AlexDevilLX> Ну подберите
<yurau> так тебе скорость или экономию ?
<AlexDevilLX> незнаю
<AlexDevilLX> цена качество надо
<AlexDevilLX> Ну я на виндоусе только в C# писать буду
<AlexDevilLX> А есть ноутбуки с Full HD?
<Umren> говори на Mono, а то ща скай забанит
<Umren> :D
<yurau> говори что в эмуляторе
<yurau> вопрос конечно интересный
<AlexDevilLX> Короче
<yurau> а что яндекс маркет говорит?
<AlexDevilLX> Давайте так, я скажу что мне нужно: 1.Windows XP(Святое)+Ubuntu Linux(Святее всех святых); 2.Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate; 3.Хороший процессор Intel
<AlexDevilLX> 4.Видео карта с HDMI
<shenmue> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/613888 кому нелицензионный кабель?
<AlexDevilLX> 5.Full HD монитор как на Max
<yurau> проц я сказал, видео нвидия 560
<Retry007> нужна надёжность бери ксеон, видюха сейчас любая с hdmi)
<AlexDevilLX> Macintosh
<AlexDevilLX> 6.NAS с 4 Слотами
<Umren> AlexDevilLX: ты странный
<Umren> нафиг тебе c#
<Umren> и XP
<AlexDevilLX> А че?
<AlexDevilLX> Привычки
<Umren> что че, других платформ для разработки что ле нету?
<Umren> учи яву
<Umren> сиди на линуксе
<Umren> будь мужиком
<Retry007> почему все так хвалят яву?
<yurau> :)
<Umren> Retry007: мультиплатформа
<yurau> патамучто sun
<Umren> оракл уже
<yurau> комплектующие можно выбрать тут http://market.yandex.ru/catalog.xml?hid=91018
<Retry007> это только на словах мультиплатформа)
<yurau> охохо будто я не знаю
<Umren> и на практике тоже
<Umren> надо выбирать инструменты которые не привязаны к одному вендору
<AlexDevilLX> У кого есть Full HD монитор
<Umren> вот чувак кодит на c# и автоматически становится рабом майкрософт
<Umren> пример AlexDevilLX  :D
<[Raiden]> 6.NAS с 4 Слотами - парочку насов может хороший десктоп заменить. СЧа есть мамки с 10 портами сата
<AlexDevilLX> Агага
<AlexDevilLX> нах
<Umren> вот и ругается ищо
<Umren> ну совсем мелкомягкий)
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Ну смотри, или нас оставить торренты качать, или компьютер
<AlexDevilLX> Umren: Ага, а работаю на GNU...
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Retry007> шпиён)
<AlexDevilLX> Так как мне быть
<AlexDevilLX> ATI или Nvidia
<Retry007> нвидия)
<Retry007> глюков с дровами точно меньше
<AlexDevilLX> для лини
<Retry007> да
<AlexDevilLX> Лучшие Full HD мониторы
<[Raiden]> Значит 1 нас как ночную качалку + десктоп )
<AlexDevilLX> Таксс..
<AlexDevilLX> Intel Core i5 vs Intel Core i7
<shenmue> раунд ван файт
<[Raiden]> финиш хим )
<AlexDevilLX> фаталити
<AlexDevilLX> )
<AlexDevilLX> Так что лучше
<[Raiden]> и7 лучше
<[Raiden]> но вообще смотяр какой
<[Raiden]> тря
<Umren> по баблу надо смотреть
<Umren> ему ваще хватит коре2дуо
<Umren> мало кой софт юзает 3 и более ядер
<Retry007> или целерона)
<Umren> не, дуал коры от интела самые мощные
<Umren> по баблу/актуальности самое то
<AlexDevilLX> Ну почему же
<[Raiden]> я бы не брал коре2 ,если ест ьвозможность взять и7 или и5
<AlexDevilLX> конвертер аудио
<Umren> [Raiden]: ну переплачивать 5к чисто за проц
<Umren> который тебе ниче не даст в ближайшие 3 года
<AlexDevilLX> короче на i5 есть 3.2 Гц
<Umren> ну как то хз
<[Raiden]> я не думаю что  не даст. А через 3 года он уже нафиг никому не нужен будет.
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> именно
<Umren> поэтому коре2дуо лучше брать
<[Raiden]> я сомневаюсь
<Umren> там непомню кой самый топовый
<[Raiden]> быстрее - лучше. + и5 есть не сильно дорогие
<Retry007> квад коръ вродь
<Umren> а чо сомневаца.. вон возьми феном2 4 ядра, посмотри тесты
<Umren> он проигрывает топовому коре2дуо в большинстве приложений
<Umren> тем более в вижуал студио, она там больше двух не юзает )
<AlexDevilLX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fgeXEesB7Q
<[Raiden]> ну да, а 2 ядерный ещё больше больше проиграл бы )
<Umren> программисты тока недавно начали уметь 2 ядра осиливать.. а вы от них четыре хотите )
<[Raiden]> я не согласен
<Umren> с чем?
<AlexDevilLX> Хмм
<Umren> тоже самое и с 64 битами
<[Raiden]> только недавно - это... коре2 появились 5 -6 лет назад и до них 2 ядерники были. + софт умеющий многопоточность обычно ... Если написано для многояда то уже пофиг 2 4 или 6
<AlexDevilLX> 64 бит уг
<[Raiden]> наоборот лучше
<Umren> [Raiden]: разница кстати есть
<Umren> прирост на 3 4 ядра вобще почти минимальный
<Umren> если не оптимизированно
<Umren> а прирост большой тока на двух
<[Raiden]> 64 бит совсем не уг, но как раз в коре2 реализация неполная, только в более поздних интелах  целиком
<inkvizitor68sl> верстальщики есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> нужно шаблон для WP переделать
<[Raiden]> точнее на более новых интелах переход на 64бит софт даст больше прироста чем на коре2.
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<Retry007> 64 уг 0_o  ага и 16 бит лучше 32 Ж)
<inkvizitor68sl> могу даже заплатить, есл никто не хочет для хорошего блога сделать )
<Umren> 64 бита норм, но пока бестолковые если ты не юзаешь приложения которые кушают по 4 гига памяти :D
<Retry007> inkvizitor68sl,  могу помочь если немного)
<Retry007> Umren,  и что же тогда?
<inkvizitor68sl> Retry007: wikiwp шаблон знаешь?
<[Raiden]> есть такая инфа в общем
<[Raiden]> На процессорах Intel Core 2 не задействуется Macrofusion (технология, увеличивающая число инструкций, обрабатываемых процессором за один такт), поэтому прирост производительности от перехода на 64 бита может не совсем оправдать ожидания. Для Core i7 не ак
<[Raiden]> туально
<inkvizitor68sl> Retry007: http://dev.debian.pro/
<[Raiden]> поэтому советую хотя бы и5 )
<Umren> [Raiden]: насчет этого не знаю ниче) поэтому мб
<inkvizitor68sl> нужно сайдбар пошире, переключалку страниц, картинку с прозрачным фоном и немного singlepost переделать
<Retry007> больше на медиа вики похоже , а не на вордпрес)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а я виноват, что нет шаблонов с width=100%
<AlexDevilLX> Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge vs Intel Core i5 Clarkdale vs Intel Core i5 Lynnfield
<inkvizitor68sl> с сайдбаром слева) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: sandy
<AlexDevilLX> а в чем отличие
<Umren> sandy эт который паленый и отзывали? )
<Umren> если памяти не изменяет
<[Raiden]> первый чипсет отзывали, но это история уже. На мамках пишут B3 большими буквами
<[Raiden]> на коробках точнее
<AlexDevilLX> http://clck.ru/GYhl vs http://clck.ru/GYhq
<Umren> [Raiden]: в рашке я бы боялся его брать))
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: смотри бенчмарки, мы то тут причем?
<AlexDevilLX> что это
<[Raiden]> Umren: ерунда.
<Umren> [Raiden]: бенчмарки - что это? ))
<Umren> вот так вот)
<mixbbk> доброго времени суток
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня палец уже устал крутить бесконечно одинаковые сайты с шаблонами для WP в поисках резинового(
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: причем они все ужасно гавенные)
<AlexDevilLX> Word press?
<AlexDevilLX> https://sites.google.com/site/alexdevillxsfilestorage/kianzo-tux-devil-2066.png
<AlexDevilLX> Няшный такой
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: http://goo.gl/ACHyF
<AlexDevilLX> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.freethemelayouts.com/
<mixbbk> возник вопросик , после обновления  с  11.04 к 11.10 альфа 2  с  панельки пропал апплет времени \даты , может ктото подсказать как починить . . .
<[Raiden]> думаю что нет )
<shenmue> кульно обновлятся до альфа ос а потом всем мозги парить =)
<Umren> mixbbk: тут тока стейбл обсуждают )
<Umren> а с багами это на багтрекер в лончпад
<mixbbk> ясн . . спасибо
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, You need permission to access this item.
<Umren> я вперед паравозу не бегу)
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, заливай куда нить в другие места)
<mixbbk> в гугле тож нет чето  =\
<Umren> создавай багрепорт
<Umren> регься на лончпаде
<Umren> пости
<mixbbk> так ошибки то не было собсно , прост пропал  )
<AlexDevilLX> https://sites.google.com/site/alexdevillxsfilestorage/kianzo-tux-devil-2066.png
<[Raiden]> повесь конки с часами
<AlexDevilLX> попробуйте еще раз
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> AlexDevilLX, вот уже пашет
<AlexDevilLX> хаха
<AlexDevilLX> Спасибо:)
<AlexDevilLX> Так ну наконец
<AlexDevilLX> что лучше для процммирования i5 или i7
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ответишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: для программирования можно хоть nano узать
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: на что?
<AlexDevilLX> 3400 МГц
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: для компиляции - ксеоны
<AlexDevilLX> много
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, в жабе
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а ты что-то написал?
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<XuMuK> ага
<Umren> AlexDevilLX: нетбук возьми
<AlexDevilLX> Ну а для Blu Ray
<[Raiden]> для всего лучше и7, но дороже.
<XuMuK> всем ку кстати
<AlexDevilLX> уже есть
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: не для всего
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: точнее i7 в принципе говно
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я про тему что ты в твитере последнее написал
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: у меня сейчас 2х6 ядерные ксеоны в ходу
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: ещё так ничего бегают
<Umren> ты крут
<Umren> дай автограф )
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть 24 поточные серверы
<[Raiden]> ксеоны дома не уперлись, особенно учитывая их цену
<AlexDevilLX> рнр
<AlexDevilLX> ого
<inkvizitor68sl> ксеоны дешевые
<[Raiden]> и ваще причем тут они, спросили про и5 и и7
<AlexDevilLX> ребят, вы конечно простите за идиотские вопросы но мне 13 лет
<AlexDevilLX> да нууу
<Umren> а, ну тогда те на канал нельзя
<Umren> паспорт то есть?
<AlexDevilLX> неаа
<Umren> выходи
<Umren> )
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: ixbt.com , thg.ru - там ест ьфорумы , там спрашивай.
<shenmue> а где служил?
<AlexDevilLX> да ладно вам
<[Raiden]> про процессоры не сюда
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: http://market.yandex.ru/model-spec.xml?CMD=-RR=0,0,0,0-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~5800975-PF=2142444694~EQ~sel~x797079977-PF=1801946~EQ~sel~5800975-PF=2142444694~EQ~sel~x797079977-PF=2141160768~EQ~sel~x164561301-VIS=201E2-CAT_ID=651600-EXC=1-PG=10&hid=91019
<shenmue> ахаха
<shenmue> такая цена с точками
<AlexDevilLX> )
<shenmue> видать стоимость не поместилась
<shenmue> в шаблон не влезла
<AlexDevilLX> Кстати, а вот какая хорошая(бюджетная видеокарта не для игр)
<Umren> да, 33к дешевые
<AlexDevilLX> но для blu ray
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: Хм, такие не видел. только 6 ядер будет стоить ощутимо дороже и7
<[Raiden]> и как бы
<Umren> !rules | AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDevilLX: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[Raiden]> хорош офтопить
<AlexDevilLX> Нуу
<AlexDevilLX> Мне срочно надо определится
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: от 15к
<Umren> когда мне было 13 лет я тоже флудил в IRC и меня банили)
<shenmue> Umren можешь вспомнить молодость
<shenmue> пофлудить и получит бан
<AlexDevilLX> А че nvidia на яндекс маркете нет?
<nic0tine> AlexDevilLX последние младшие модели AMD очень хвалят в соотношении цена/производительность
<Umren> shenmue: пока есть лучше кандидат)
<AlexDevilLX> nic0tine: Ну я уже намучался с AMD
<nic0tine> <AlexDevilLX> у меня старенькая nv9600gt 1gb gddr3, 1080p нормально показывает
<AlexDevilLX> nic0tine: Hackintosh не поставишь
<Sergey_IT> Umren, когда мне было 13, банили только в бане )
<[Raiden]> забаньте его кто-нить
<Umren> на часок)
<nic0tine> AlexDevilLX> я полагаю тыщи за 2 рублей современной платы достаточно будет
<AlexDevilLX> Да ненадо, я не буду офтопить
<[Raiden]> сходи на какой-нить канал про эйпл и спроси что собрать что бы макось крутилась норм. А мы тут ваще не при делах - это последнее предупреждение :)
<shenmue> бабла собрать нада на аир
<shenmue> чо тут думать то
<AlexDevilLX> Мдаа, а что вообще такое Unity
<Umren> а ты в гугле вбей
<Umren> а если не знаешь что такое гугл, вбей гугл в яндексе
<shenmue> а если не знаешь яндекс то в бей в Unity
<Umren> прикинься что ты все знаешь и крут, читай википедию :D
<Umren> shenmue: не, тут скорее уже просто "забей на Unity" :D
<shenmue> всегда есть альтернатива
<AlexDevilLX> гном
<[Raiden]> им надо было лет 5 думать каким оно должно быть, лет 5 писать и только потом показать бету юнити , для теста.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> так, шутка.
<[Raiden]> ...и мы бы могли спокойно юзать гном 10 лет
<Umren> [Raiden]: в 11.10 же будет unity=gnome3 )
<[Raiden]> Ну по умолчанию будет юнити и юнити 2д
<Umren> да не, там либы все от гнума3
<[Raiden]> на диске в смысле
<Umren> как бы просто юнити это надстройка
<Umren> ща вроде не так.. хз не юзаю юнити
<Umren> сейчас что юнити что гном3 - сырые
<Umren> в 11.10 посмотрю
<nic0tine> в 11.10 будет фандербёрд по дефолту вместо эвалюшн, это радует
<Umren> эт ваще неинтересно)
<[Raiden]> кто ещё курит - советую бросить
<[Raiden]> Курение может быть запрещено в поездах дальнего следования, на станциях и платформах, а также на железнодорожных вокзалах вне отведенных для этого мест, говорится в проекте федерального закона.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> 11.10 будет. это интересно
<Umren> [Raiden]: а еще пиво запретили в общественных местах года 3-4 назад
<Umren> и? всем пофиг)
<shenmue> мне тем более
<nic0tine> <[Raiden]> этого не будет
<[Raiden]> если бы в убунте был нормальный установщик, позволяющий одно отключить, другое включить... Допустим берешь лайв 11.01 с юнити, и говоришь юнити не ставить, ставить гном.
<[Raiden]> было бы нормально
<[Raiden]> 11.10*
<shenmue> есть нет инстал или альтернейт
<nic0tine> <[Raiden]>проблема отключить юнити что ли
<Umren> [Raiden]: на что минимал сиди? 20 мегабайт )
<Umren> [Raiden]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sergey_IT> и вообще ДЕ должен быть один, ну или 2, но не больше
<[Raiden]> nic0tine: нет, это не сложно, но по сути у тех кому юнити не надо - стало на 1 проблему больше.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], не на одну (
<Retry007> мне кажется что следует в скором времени ждать GUbuntu :)
<Umren> уже есть Goobuntu :D
<[Raiden]> Retry007: очень может быть )
<Retry007> гообунту это гугловская чтоли?
<Sergey_IT> лучше UUbuntu
<nic0tine> <Retry007>да
<nic0tine> я кстати интервью с руководителем open source направления google читал
<Umren> все читали
<nic0tine> улыбнуло как он там говорит, что типо мир ещё не готов к таким новшествам
<nic0tine> гугл обгоняет время)
<Nor8>  Кстати, парадокс в том, что гуглоось на основе Генту
<Sergey_IT> не все читали...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: сомневаюсь
<Nor8>  Та самая, которую они вместе с ноутбуками раздают
<Umren> Nor8: разве? там всегда убунту внутри была
<Umren> на первых альфах точно
<Umren> инфа 100%
<nic0tine> <Umren> ты может имеешь в виду Goobuntu а не ChromeOS
<[Raiden]> ос-браузер нужна что бы скачать убунту
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> nic0tine: нет я имею ввиду хромОС
<Retry007> х)
<Nor8>  Недавно читал, что ChromeOS на основе Генту
<Umren> мб передалил после альф
<Umren> переделали
<Umren> но я чето сомневаюсь )
<nic0tine> на гуглоплюс надо инвайт кому?) мыло в пм) //*раз уж о гугле заговорили
<Retry007> мне кажетяс там уже все)
<Umren> на генту правильнее делать такие вещи чисто если подумать)
<Umren> оптимизация круче
<[Raiden]> было бы интересней увидеть от гугла полноценный дистр.
<Nor8> nic0tine: А он нужен, гуглоплюс то?
<Umren> [Raiden]: ChromeOS
<nic0tine> <Nor8> самая быстрорастущая сеть в истории
<Retry007> гугл плюс - надеюсь он скоро загнётся)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: угу, бесплатный роллинг ))))
<[Raiden]> Umren: я имел в виду полноценный в смысле с репами , кучей софта, де и т.д. , а не с браузером.
<Umren> [Raiden]: такого н ебудет
<nic0tine> <Nor8>интерфейс и возможности радуют, во много удобнее фэйсбука
<Umren> 100%
<Nor8> nic0tine: Чем он отличается от вконтакте и так далее?
<Umren> nic0tine: быть удобнее фейсбука - с этим справится любая соц сеть :)
<nic0tine> <Nor8> всем)
<[Raiden]> Это да. Хотя они могли бы сделать неплохо, учитывая их финансы.
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> фейсбук самая неудобная хрень которой я когда либо пользовался
<nic0tine> <Umren>ну вконтакте это по сути клон фэйсбука
<AlexDevilLX> X)
<Umren> ты такой кэп
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот и я про тоже, бабла то у них много, могли бы и сделать )))
<nic0tine> по этому про вк не говорю, Т.к. понятно что это тот же лицокнига
<[Raiden]> теперь есть гугл+
<Umren> вконтакте уже давно имеет 100500 фич, которых нету в фейстбуке и принцип его построения другой
<Retry007> я пытался на нём зарегестрироватся с годик назад, оказывается моё имя и фамилия ему не нравится на английском подавай)
<Umren> 5 лет назад может он был похож на фб, сейчас нет
<Retry007> я про фейсбук)
<Nor8> nic0tine: Что они предлагают, 10 гигов под сторадж, бесплатный впн? Чем норот завлекают в свои сети? )))
<Umren> Nor8: да ничем, фиг знает
<Umren> мне гугл+ не понравился
<Umren> твиттер пока самое актуальное для меня)
<Umren> остальное фуфло
<Umren> была еще неплохая штука - Plurk, тож соц сеть очень удобная) но как то не прижилось..
<nic0tine> да и ещё к слову о фэйсбуке
<Umren> кроме того что он убог?)
<nic0tine> 750 лямов+ не в одной соц сети больше нету
<nic0tine> народу
<Umren> в QQ 700 лямов )
<Umren> скора будет больше чем в фейсбуке
<nic0tine> <Umren>фэйсбук просто не актуален для "масс" постсоветского пространства
<Umren> убогий интерфейс
<Retry007> что за куку?)
<Umren> китайский
<Retry007> аа)
<nic0tine> а если не считать китайцев?)
<Umren> а если не считать американцев?
<nic0tine> население америки меньше количества людей в фэйсбуке
<Umren> да 750 лямов это бред все, там у каждого по 8 акков
<Retry007> nic0tine, вывод америка хуже фб
<Umren> так же как бред что вконтакте 135 лямов
<nic0tine> <Retry007> 100% =))
<Umren> там стока виртуалов и левых акков что ппц
<Umren> отсилы лямов 20-30 в сети
<Umren> вк )
<[Raiden]> остальные 720 создал сам автор?
<Umren> и 100-200 лямов в фейсбуке я думаю )
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> ога, мерилло странное
<Umren> темболие нигде никакой статистики нет, это выглядит так:
<Umren> "У Нас over 90000000 юзеров, мы крутые"
<Umren> как говорится) proof or stfu
<Retry007> только в фейсбуке по 8 онлайн акаунтов у каждого а у вк по 2)
<Umren> считать мона думаю тока по количеству траффика/подключений от провайдеров
<Umren> там же еще динамические йп
<Retry007> фейсбук же помойму гугл обогнал по трафику или уж ент?
<Umren> а не по количеству "регистраций" мертвых тушок
<Umren> Retry007: не поверишь, майкрософт больше генерирует траффика чем фейсбук)
<nic0tine> для определения наушников надо обновлять ядро ))) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=109092.0
<nic0tine> первые сообщения в топике радуют)
<Retry007> наверно всё сообщения об ошибках бугагаг
<Umren> нет, у них мсдн и куча сервисов
<Umren> а у фейсбука - куча кошек в видео и бугагашеньки
<[Raiden]> валлпапер в реальной консоли http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0714/h_1310589694_cad0b086fa.png
<nic0tine> Jj
<nic0tine> Oo
<Umren> [Raiden]: поставь се сусю )
<[Raiden]> я иногда играюсь в вируалке.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: 11.4 уже вышла или пре релиз какой?
<Umren> я ставил как то, мне не понравилось
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вышла
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то не написали на дистроватче об этом.
<Umren> давно вышла потому что?)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А по версии ядра это вообще 11.3?
<Nor8> !!!
<[Raiden]> 11.4 , ядро может старое осталось, я обновлял с 11.3
<[Raiden]> это незнаю
<Nor8> ГНом какой там, 3-ий?
<Umren> а суся ща вобще развивается? какое у нее будующее?
<Umren> ее же мс купил вроде через подставную фирму :D
<[Raiden]> 11.4 вышла  весной
<Nor8> Umren: Ну раз релизы выпускают, значит есть будущее
<[Raiden]> в общем я не слышал что бы собирались погибать.
<Umren> ну хз, по лезвию ножа)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то я перепутал 11.4 с 11.5 )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Подумал, что 11.5 уже зарелизили
<[Raiden]> осенью наверное
<[Raiden]> или фиг знает. Я забыл раз в год или два
<Umren> если вобще выйдет
<Umren> опенсолярис тоже был)
<Umren> а теперь нету :D
<Nor8>  И что? Мир кончился?
<[Raiden]> Ну, солярис это не из нашей песочницы совсем
<Retry007> солярис вроди не так уж и плох был
<Umren> Nor8: для тех кто юзал опенсолярис он определенно кончился )
<Umren> Nor8: есть подозрения для сусеводов он тоже кончится)
<Nor8> Солярис вполне симпатичный релиз был
<Nor8> Umren: С чего кончится, если оне четвертые по популярности в сети
<Umren> не думаю, что это волнует сильно майкрософт)
<[Raiden]> всетаки 2 раза в год, как и убунта.
<Umren> они и так первые)
<Nor8> Umren: Да кого Микрософт вообще волнует из пользователей линукс? Кому он здесь нужен?
<Umren> Nor8: ты видимо не вкурсе что suse купили?)
<Nor8> Umren: Они и скайп купили. И что?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], как?))
<Umren> скора узнаешь )
<Umren> под линукс 100% не будет уже клиента )
<Umren> более нового
<[Raiden]> вообще там куплена новелл, как раз без той части, которая сусе занимается
<Nor8> Umren: Будет
<Umren> потом выйдет кое нидь обновление скайпа на все платформы, а под линукс не заработает
<[Raiden]> скайп недавно обновлялся
<XuMuK> [Raiden], как ты сделал картинку в терминале?))
<Umren> не, я имею ввиду кодеки там или еще чо
<Nor8>  А не будет скайпа, будем какой-нибудь губер пользовать, не велика потеря.
<XuMuK> Umren, сказки, под андроид уже обновили клиент после покупки...
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: есть хавту, надо ядро пересобирать. Я не делал - это так в сусе по умолчанию.
<XuMuK> ааа
<Nor8> XuMuK: Прозрачный терминал, детка! )))
<XuMuK> тада влом))
<Umren> XuMuK: андроид это топ платформа мобильная
<Umren> XuMuK: большая разница
<Umren> XuMuK: там целевая аудитория
<Umren> тем более, пока перехода скайп в мс не состоялось еще
<Umren> тока бумажки подписали
<XuMuK> Nor8, сама ты детка, ето раз... и если сделать прозрачным, то будет видно картинку рабочего стола, ето два...
<Umren> ну и сдали коды фсб )
<XuMuK> умнег...
<Nor8> XuMuK: )))))
<Umren> а давайте теперь вспомним скока программ у майкрософт под линукс? ну кроме патчей в ядро Hyper-V
<Nor8> Umren: Хватит слушать петросян-радио, никто никуда не сдавал.
<Umren> эээ.. 0? )
<Umren> даже сервелат и то не работает официально
<XuMuK> Umren, короче ты дезинформирован, мс уже подтвердили, что будут развивать на всех платформах
<Umren> мобильных платформах :)
<Umren> и под мак
<Umren> все.
<XuMuK> ну считай как знаешь... я говорю то, что сам читал
<nic0tine> так в чем спор без драки?
<nic0tine> что мс развивать будут?
<XuMuK> а прочитать повыше влом?
<nic0tine> да, там 90% левого текста
<Retry007> А модератор не забанит если я поделюсь здесь сайтиком по тематике убунты?)
<Umren> забанит
<XuMuK> нет, не должен
<nic0tine> забанит
<Umren> это противоречит правилам
<Retry007> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<nic0tine> меня до сих пор не могу понять за что забанили, ник мб не понравился
<Umren> !rules | Retry007
<ubuntuhelp> Retry007: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<XuMuK> Retry007, делись Umren и при чом тут это?
<Umren> реклама вроде как запрещена
<XuMuK> а где там хоть слово про рекламу?
<Umren> "делиться сайтиком"
<XuMuK> и?
<Umren> вот и.
<XuMuK> ндаа...
<Umren> ага
<XuMuK> Retry007, короче, если хочешь, кидай ссыль, ничо те за ето не будет... если контент, конечно, в пределах разумного
<Retry007> контет вроде как не порно)
<Retry007> *контент
<Retry007> http://playdeb.w2c.ru
<Umren> в РФ разница между порно и эротикой весьма размыта)
<Nor8>  Скинул и свалил )))
<XuMuK> кролики кунфуисты)) забавненько))
<XuMuK> чтоб не успели зобанить, видать))
<Nor8>  Убежал и выключил комп, накзал себя сам ))))
<nic0tine> <Retry007> интересный сайтик
<nic0tine> <Retry007>спс
<nic0tine> добавлю в букмарки
<Damob> ðåáÿò êòî ïîìîæåò ñ óñòîíîâêîé
<ubuntuhelp> Damob! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nic0tine> искомого мною раздела игр тока на нем нет :/
<Nor8> nic0tine: Что за раздел?
<nic0tine> <Nor8> "для 5 летних засранцев чтоп мозги не парили и не спрашивали "как это и как то""
<User720[web]> reb'yata mojet kto pomoch s ystonovkoi?
<nic0tine> User720[web]>не срашивай можно ли спросить, спрашивай
<User720[web]> кароч сделал я образ
<User720[web]> идет загрузка с диска
<User720[web]> жму устоновить убунту
<User720[web]> и начинает экран гаснуь и загораться каждые 2 сек
<nic0tine> User720[web]>и долго его так колбасит?
<User720[web]> может у меня компик слабый
<User720[web]> хз
<User720[web]> я мин 5 ждал
<User720[web]> и ничего не происходило
<[Raiden]> памяти сколько?
<nic0tine> <Retry007> WAKFU видеоролики не показывает
<User720[web]> сейчас описание скажу компа икакой образ качал
<[Raiden]> только мигает или что-то пишет ещё?
<User720[web]> просто мигает
<User720[web]> на экране пишет что питание что то там
<User720[web]> intel пень 4  - 2 ядра по 2.8 1г озу
<User720[web]> видюха NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
<^DEMOSS^> привет народ
<XuMuK> пень 4 с двумя ядрами? о_О мне ето одному кажецо странным?)
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  привет, у меня есть небольшой вопроззз
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, привед)
<[Raiden]> морда яста дял судоерс http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0714/h_1310592198_81e968fece.png
<nic0tine> <XuMuK> пентиум Д
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK:  гипер трединг
<[Raiden]> для*
<XuMuK> nic0tine, другое дело)
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: я стал ненавидеть яст и опен сус
<[Raiden]> 1гб озу  достаточно.
<User720[web]> образ качал 10.04 десктоп i386
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: ну?
<[Raiden]> User720[web]: меню загрузки или вообще хоть что-то было видно в момент загрузки?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  подскажи пожалуйста - если на дебиане создавать сервер электронной почты корпаративный
<[Raiden]> человечек с клавой
<nic0tine> да я тоже конфигурацией удивлен, 2 ядерный проц и мх440 видяха
<^DEMOSS^> почта будет складываться в var  раздел ?
<[Raiden]> по умолч да
<[Raiden]> /var/spool
<^DEMOSS^> ок - я тогда 300 гигов отдам /var
<User720[web]> загрузился диск
<User720[web]> появилось меню
<User720[web]> запустить без устаовки
<User720[web]> и тэ,.д
<^DEMOSS^> Осталось решить вопрос, как зделать сервак )) МТА какой использовать...
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: каждому отдельному ящику выставить можно
<^DEMOSS^> По сути наверное неплохо будет сендмэйл + мария ДБ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а использовать - exim + dovecot
<inkvizitor68sl> + roundcube
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, если нормальный получицо, скажешь по какой хафтушке делал))
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: да, раундкуб я давно использую
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: самый адекватный веб-лидцо
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK: я их много прочитал - чо там только не пишут.... я вобще в шоке
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK: я потому и не люблю много таких читать - они в основном путают .
<User720[web]> я конечно мало что понимаю но кто может помочь?
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK:  я  лучше у inkvizitor68sl:  спрошу - он точно подскажет - он с дебианом больше меня имеет дело и у него много времени на опыы
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, я вот и сделал через гуглоапс или посматриваю в сторону atmail)
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, с дебианом, но не с почтой))
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: в смысле ?
<[Raiden]> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/25_кадр о как
<|^DEMOSS^|> inkvizitor68sl: а юзверей можно удобно как -нибудь создавать ?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: ?
<jham> Uzwer user = god.getFactory().createHuman(m, "Wanja"); user.assignRole(ROLES.user);
<Damob> ðåáÿò âûáðàë â ïàðàìåòðàõ nomodeset âûâåë îí ìåíÿ êóäà òî BusyBox êàêîé òî
<ubuntuhelp> Damob! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> ping
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг понг понг...
<Damob_> хмм
<shenmue> ппц в фильме та 4000ый год а все из калашей стрелляют оО
<Escsun> Пока всем
<Damob_> кто поможет с устоновкой...только кто хорошо в этом разбирается
<[Raiden]> tar умеет переносить в архив?
<[Raiden]> т.е. удалять после упаковки
<XuMuK> да, только как щас точно не скажу
<XuMuK> всмысле как)
<Damob> asd
<XuMuK> [Raiden], а мож и нет) может я пайпом делал)) но делал точно))
<[koshka]> ай ай, где же дядька Артус? (
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: ispmanager же
<XuMuK> [koshka], соскучилась чтоль?))
<XuMuK> [koshka], привед))*
<[koshka]> приветик
<nic0tine> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0714/h_1310601361_85848e33a7.png постоянно при запуске, и нужно ввести 3 раза, одного не достаточно. Как это убрать?
<shenmue> параметры- пароли и ключи шифрования
<nic0tine> shenmue дальше что?
<shenmue> дальше там удали свои пароли
<nic0tine> shenmue так координально снести папку Пароли:default?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-14
<shenmue> ага
<shenmue> будет запрашивать только 1 раз
<nic0tine> shenmue, сейчас покурить схожу и ребутнусь гляну
<[Raiden]> бросай, чувак. Оно даже мешает спокойно донастроить убунту )
<shenmue> вообще это не понятная хрень где то вырубается
<[Raiden]> Я помню как играл онлайн и  отбегал покурить - эт омешает всему! :)
<shenmue> в автозапуске ее нет а все равно брелок пашет
<nic0tine> shenmue спасибо, так и сделал, больше не спрашивает
<nic0tine> лучше 1 раз вводить для vpn буду
<[Raiden]> можно же запомнить, только не закрывать паролем
<[Raiden]> я бы запарился каждый раз вводить
<[Raiden]> фу, у тебя даже ник про курение )
 * [Raiden] вредный
<nic0tine> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0714/h_1310602542_e293e38859.png кнопки от управления звуком до запущенных приложений не работают. Чтоб их задействовать, приходится кликнуть на рабочу кнопку и перемещать курсор. Не работают по ЛКМ т.е. (управление звуком, нетворк менеджер, и
<nic0tine> ндикатор раскладки не работают по лкм), как исправить это?
<shenmue> nic0tine нет юнити нет проблем
<shenmue> =)
<XuMuK> хотите прикол?)
<shenmue> да!
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/230713/1cd8b79d
<shenmue> эм.... и?
<XuMuK> слово прочитай сверху вниз
<shenmue> прочитал
<XuMuK> ясно
<shenmue> сгобно
<shenmue> что это?
<XuMuK> говно
<XuMuK> первая не считаецо)
<aleksei`> впереди буква "с"
<shenmue> аа... увидел
<XuMuK> фантазии у вас нету)
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> как узнать установленную версию видеодрайвера?
<[Raiden]> какого конкретно?
<aleksei`> nvidia
<aleksei`> glxinfo чёт странное выдаёт ...
<[Raiden]> в синаптике набе nvidia и посмотри версию установленного
<[Raiden]> набери*
<[Raiden]> Хотя , в glxinfo |grep OpenGL видно
<[Raiden]> но ваще тоже не точно. Если дайвер установлен, то не факт что используется
<[Raiden]> а глхинфо кажет что используется
<aleksei`> ну пишет вроде что использует current, а он у меня 275.хх.х
<aleksei`> по идее верно всё...
<Norvvel> Добрый день, хотел поинтересоваться по поводу Emerald. При попытке установить какую либо тему, вылазить сообщение "error calling tar". В чем причина???
<Norvvel> Добрый день, хотел поинтересоваться по поводу Emerald. При попытке установить какую либо тему, вылазить сообщение "error calling tar". В чем причина???
<Retry007> Norvvel,  несмотря на ошибку темы устанавливаются!
<Norvvel> Увы нет
<Norvvel> .еmerald нету
<Norvvel> /home/___/.emerald пусто, точнее установились только темы mac4lin
<Norvvel> в самой emerald так=же
<Norvvel> я смотрел по форумам, но ничего путнего не нашел. у многих такая проблема
<jillsmitt> Norvvel: конфиг в /etc смотрел?
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> скай
<Retry007> ктонибудь юзал Longene ?
<Norvvel> jillsmitt, нету там еmeraldовского конфига, конфиг компиза смотрел, но ничего с ним связанного нет
<jillsmitt> Norvvel: попробуй взять типовой (дефолтный) конфиг и положи его туда, где по твоему он должен быть
<Norvvel> спс
<teotl> приветствстствую
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> У меня материнка AsusTEK
<AlexDevilLX> Могу ли я на материнскую плату asus m3a76-cm поставить Intel i7?
<jillsmitt> Aceler: 1) вопрос не туда; 2) разъем
<Retry007> AlexDevilLX,  мне случайно попался бенчмар процессоров вот посмотри может интересно будет http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<AlexDevilLX> Так можно или нет
<Retry007> гугл уже не рулит?)
<AlexDevilLX> Меня там забанили =)
<Retry007> и на этом канале тоже видимо скоро забанят)
<AlexDevilLX> Вопрос короче: "Можно ли поставить процессор Intel на мат. плату, которая предназначина для AMD" или так "Можно ли в AM2+ поставить Intel?"?
<AlexDevilLX> И что лучше для Ubuntu AMD или Intel
<SAPetrovich> <AlexDevilLX>далеко пойдешь однако )))
<AlexDevilLX> В каком смысле?
<SAPetrovich> в прямом
<Retry007> какбэ в сокет хоть что можно воткнуть) если совместимо
<AlexDevilLX> Lulz
<AlexDevilLX> Пойду Чака норриса попрошу
<UNIm95> AlexDevilLX что лучше: синий или зелёный?
<AlexDevilLX> Зеленый
<Retry007> синий) если про материнку
<Retry007> Ктонибудь использовал Longene с убунтой?
<jillsmitt> AlexDevilLX: слушай ты
<AlexDevilLX> что?
<jillsmitt> ты либо глупец, либо раздражаешь
<jillsmitt> в любом из случаев, пока ты не знаешь таких вещей, люди которые знают будут на тебе зарабатывать, и самое для тебя плачевное в том
<jillsmitt> что мы их всецело поддерживаем
<AlexDevilLX> Я за тебя счастлив
<AlexDevilLX> можно ли в socket AM2+ поставить процессоры Intel
<applypc> подскажите кто нить возможно ли узнать что php будет отправлять клиенту и изменить перед отправкой???
<applypc> какая нить callback функция
<applypc> ото мне надо кое чё поменять после инклюда
<jillsmitt> !ops AlexDevilLX оффтоп и нубизм
<applypc> Да я не могу найти канал по php
<applypc> нубизм то почему
<Retry007> applypc,  это какбы не тебе)
<applypc> ы
<applypc> слеповат
<jillsmitt> applypc: #php в сети OFTC
<applypc> как соеденится? ото я через команду не помню
<jillsmitt> applypc: http://quassel-irc.org/faq
<applypc> спс
<jillsmitt> хехех
<applypc> там пусто
<jillsmitt> вот именно
<applypc> XD
<jillsmitt> команда /connect
<jillsmitt> сюда вроде все унесло http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki
<JohnDoe_71Rus> интересное наблюдение. flashplugin installer во время загрузки файла отсчитывает секунды странно. после 1m40s идет 99s
<jillsmitt> jillsmitt: 99s - это 1м 39с
<jillsmitt> JohnDoe_71Rus:
<jillsmitt> ^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я это знаю.
<applypc> подключился спасибо
<jillsmitt> JohnDoe_71Rus: тебя возмущает потеря секунды при смене процедуры подсчета?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wget при закачке так и напишет, он знает что в минуте 60 секунд
<jillsmitt> это же ubuntu
<jillsmitt> привыкай
<jillsmitt> и проверь как работают часы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет, мне странно почему после 1m40s нет 1m39s а 59s должны быть после 1m
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wget нормально время считает при закачке
<jillsmitt> JohnDoe_71Rus: переведи свой вопрос с потерей секунды на английский и задай на #ubuntu, тут вряд ли есть кто-то кто разрабатывал этот загрузчик
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вопрос не в потере секунды. вопрос в принципе отсчета.
<jillsmitt> принцип везде одинаковый
<applypc> на том канале php пусто и тихо
<jillsmitt> загрузка файла может быть объективно сравнима только при измерении объема файла, который на диске
<applypc> мб сдесь кто нить знает php
<applypc> ??
<jillsmitt> applypc: ты в своем уме?
<jillsmitt> там английский язык - язык общения
<applypc> ыыы
<jillsmitt> JohnDoe_71Rus: поэтому получаем скорость загрузки из изменения объема загруженного файла за время
<jillsmitt> если объем отгрузиться не мог, значит меняется процедура измерения времени в процессе
<jillsmitt> не знаю почему
<jillsmitt> и точка отсчета там судя по всему передается не верно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да нет, мне интересно почему он после 1m40 не отображает далее целую минуту верно. а переходит на <100 секунд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или мы время в десятичной системе считаем?
<jillsmitt> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты его три раза за день загружаешь?
<applypc> там всё равно тихо
<jillsmitt> applypc: может тебя забанили :)
<CARCASS> здрасьте
<applypc> нет
<CARCASS> абашто трём?)
<applypc> ку
 * applypc требуется помощь по php
<applypc> Подскажите плз как мнне обработать данные после инклюда допустим файл инклюда содержит {sgadharhafh}  мне надо заменить их на привет
<CARCASS> что-то мне подсказывает, что это никак не связано с ubuntu :)
<jillsmitt> JohnDoe_71Rus: скорее всего меняется процедура загрузки, одна превращала секунды в нужны формат, другая не превращается
<jillsmitt> потеря секунды может быть вызвана ускорением, остановкой или замедлением загрузки
<jillsmitt> зависит от того elapsed или remaining time показывает
<applypc> CARCASS я ответ нигде найти не могу на канале пхп тишина
<Henoxek> как в серверном скрипте получить пользователя, который аутентифицировался сертификатом на веб-сервере?
<jillsmitt> мда
<Henoxek> вот именно что мда )
<jillsmitt> веберов понаплодили
<Retry007> :)
<jillsmitt> знало бы ваше начальство, где вы учитесь работать
<applypc> XD
<Chekist> всем здрасти!
<applypc> re
<Drhouse-ru> привет
<Drhouse-ru> атишники тут есть?
<Chekist> есть проблемка с установкой TeX на Ubuntu 10.04. Запускаю скрипт,открывается терминал и через несколько секунд закрывается и все..
<Henoxek> jillsmitt нет у меня начальства
<Henoxek> по крайней мере этот вопрос никак не связан с работой
<Henoxek> и ваш сарказм здесь не уместен, имхо
<jillsmitt> имхо тут не уместно имхо
<Drhouse-ru> вопрос к пользователям fglrx 11.6 - заметили ли вы артефакты или искажения с окнами или при открытии программ?
<Drhouse-ru> хелп плиз
<Drhouse-ru> я щас сижу на другом лине и эти искажения меня бесят, ответьте, эй народ!
<Drhouse-ru> вопрос к пользователям fglrx 11.6 - заметили ли вы артефакты или искажения ?
<jillsmitt> Drhouse-ru: это вечная проблема
<Drhouse-ru> jillsmitt: так есть или нет?
<AlexDevilLX> Извените за оффтоп, больше не буду...
<Drhouse-ru> раньше на убунте сидел и ничего такого не было... а сейчас дае и без ваина артефакты полосочки лезут...(((
<CARCASS> Chekist: на то он и скрипт, чтобы запускать его в терминале, а не кликом мыши ) В терминале тебе всё-всё расскажет о том, что происходит
<applypc> НАШЕЛ ob_get_contents()
<jillsmitt> Drhouse-ru: зависит от модели карты, версии иксов
<jillsmitt> от многого
<jillsmitt> но чаще есть, чем нет
<jillsmitt> выручает композит
<AlexDevilLX> !offtop | AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDevilLX, please see my private message
<Drhouse-ru> jillsmitt:  у тебя какая модель?
<Chekist> CARCASS, в том то и дело что терминал ничего не пишет и не устанавливает, а просто черное окно появляется и исчезает
<jillsmitt> Drhouse-ru: давным давно была X1350
<Drhouse-ru> jillsmitt:  у меня 4650 и и теперь даже отключение композитинга не помогает.
<Retry007> AlexDevilLX, шизофрения не?
<AlexDevilLX> Нее, просто совестно стало
<AlexDevilLX> Меня продинамили я мне стало совестно за вчерашний и сегоднишний offtop
<CARCASS> Chekist: что за скрипт? скрипт устанавливающий TeX System?
<Drhouse-ru> я щас на калькулейте сижу... думаю перейти на 11.04 только юнити как там причесали-пофиксили?
<Retry007> "я мне стало" мои предположения всё больше походят на правду XD
<Drhouse-ru> ubuntulo1: товарисч, ну может хоть вы ответите? как сейчас с юнити дела?
<AlexDevilLX> Retry007: я ошибся, вместо "и" написал "я"
<CARCASS> Chekist: и вообще, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<AlexDevilLX> Ладно, всем пока
<Drhouse-ru> пипл!!! как с юнити?! иль никто юнити не юзает?
<CARCASS> Chekist: а вот даже по-русски http://goo.gl/gNdxA
<SergeyIT> Drhouse-ru, без юнити нормально
<Drhouse-ru> а с юнити?
<SergeyIT> Drhouse-ru, не пробовал )
<Drhouse-ru> у кого есть радеон? спящий режим норм пашет?
<Retry007> норм
<Drhouse-ru> Retry007:  а видюха какая?
<Retry007> Drhouse-ru,  hd 3930 вроде)
<Drhouse-ru> Retry007: артефакты какие-нибудь есть? в програмках?
<Retry007> нет
<Drhouse-ru> Retry007: fglrx 11.6 юзаешь?
<Retry007> да)
<Retry007> Drhouse-ru,  могу дать сайт потрогаеш в живую юнити
<Drhouse-ru> Retry007: спасибо что ответил
<Drhouse-ru> Retry007: а то меня в дебиане и в кальке артефакты запарили, полоски черные точки и т.п...
<Retry007> Drhouse-ru,  вот кстати http://www.edubuntu.org/weblive
<Retry007> я так с юнити знакомился)
<NoOova> Господа
<Drhouse-ru> Retry007: вот думаю обратно на убунту перейти. Ибо хоть пусть глючитьно чтоб звук был и видео без искажений...
<NoOova> есть ли сервисы проеренные проверки ip На блекличты?
<Retry007> NoOova,  их докуя просто!
<Retry007> http://2ip.ru/spam/
<Chekist> CARCASS: все дело в том что я не могу через sinaptic устанавливать, скорость инета маленькая я сижу с 3г модема
<CARCASS> NoOova: http://www.mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx
<NoOova> может есть какой специальный
<NoOova> который по всем ищет
<NoOova> или такой где ссылки на все адреса
<CARCASS> NoOova: чем тебя не устраивает моя ссылка и ссылка Retry007 ?
<NoOova> тем что мой сервак был в спамбазе а щас его не находит нигде
<NoOova> а) или не работаетб) иоли мой серак больше не в спам базах
<NoOova> (а) вероятнее
<SAPetrovich> <NoOova>http://2ip.ru/
<Retry007> такой который по всем ищет называется моск поищи его в гугле)
<NoOova> import brain
<NoOova> #include brain.h
<NoOova> не работает
<NoOova> no such file or directory
<Retry007> ты библиотеку прямые руки не подключил #include <prmruki.h> XD
<NoOova> этомодуль ядра
<Henoxek> import smartass
<NoOova> modprobe directhans
<NoOova> no such file
<Retry007> ребята никому не нужен акаунт на дропбокс? могу дать реферальную ссылку, мне места не хватает )
<skai> Retry007: у мну там 20гб халявных.нафик мне 2.25 новые заводить?
<Retry007> просто так для интересу)
<Retry007> skai, халявные можно только 10 получить вроде...
<Retry007> подскажите на каком сервере есть русский линукс канал
<Drhouse-ru> что-то я совсем перестал уважать одного Злодея с фамилией на букву Г...
<Drhouse-ru> особенно после этой новости http://chel.kp.ru/daily/25716.5/916306/
<skai> @voice Drhouse-ru
<Drhouse-ru> о супер, я главный )))
<skai> !v > Drhouse-ru
<ubuntuhelp> Drhouse-ru, please see my private message
<Drhouse-ru> какая моя фраза нарушила правила?
<skai> !rules > Drhouse-ru
<ubuntuhelp> Drhouse-ru, please see my private message
<Drhouse-ru> все должны быть гуманны с друг другом?
<Drhouse-ru> классный бот
<Drhouse-ru> ubuntuhelp: что делать если тормозит убунта?
<ivan3> Какой софт есть для работы со сканерами?
<Drhouse-ru> sane
<ivan3> Не видит сканер, зараза.
<Retry007> возможно не в софте а в драйверах дело
<ivan3> Да точно в них. Нету драйверов под убунту, придецца в виртульной винде сканнить.
<Retry007> а возможно на gpu компилировать ядро?) может ктонибудь пробовал
<ivan3> Поплясал с бубном, вроде заработало...
<Anima> драсте
<Anima> у кого апплет корзины заглючил после обновления?
<Anima> нажимаеш и все файлы открыаются в тотеме
<AndreX> всем привет
<kriegerod> Есть ли где-нибудь результаты опроса, сколько людей (по процентам) пользуются убунтой, кубунтой, а также на какой версии сидят - стабильной, тестовой, нестабильной?
<jham> o_O
<Ksenza> helloy
<AndreX> kriegerod, вот к примеру http://www.google.ru/insights/search/#cat=0-5&q=ubuntu&cmpt=q
<AlexDevilLX> Мдяя
<AlexDevilLX> А какие минимальные сис.требования у Ubuntu
<SergeyIT> AlexDevilLX, а на офф. сайте нет?
<AndreX> это уже зависит от знаний системы
<AlexDevilLX> лень
<SergeyIT> нам тоже
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: для установки где-то 384мб рам
<[Raiden]> если альтернейт то метров 64-128 примерно
<AlexDevilLX> Нуа что дешевле NAS своими или купить
<[Raiden]> тоже лень читать )
<[Raiden]> какие-то простенькие возможно дешевле купить.
<[Raiden]> но в старенький десктоп больше хдд влезит :)
<kriegerod> AndreX, спасибо, стало ясно только, что кубунту обсуждают в 10 раз меньше, чем убунту
<[Raiden]> там всё то же по сути, апт, и т.д.
<The_MEk> AlexDevilLX: по деньгам примерно одинаково, но самосборный гибче
<AlexDevilLX> в каком смысле
<[Raiden]> а гуи, есть kubuntu.ru где можно вопрос задать. Гуй там больее полный )
<[Raiden]> в кде вам врятли придется в конфиги по настройке гуи лезть, типа как в гноме в гконф. Соотв и вопросов меньше
<AlexDevilLX> [vv
<AlexDevilLX> хмм
<AndreX> kriegerod, ну просто точной статистики ты ни где не найдёш, а по поисковым запросом уже точнее
<AlexDevilLX> А есть NAS ы на 3 места?
<The_MEk> AlexDevilLX: в прямом, покупной nas идёт с определёнными возможностями, которые часто изменить толком не получится
<AlexDevilLX> 2 LAN
<[Raiden]> c[jlb e;t d zyltrc vfhrtn
<[Raiden]> go to yandex market
<The_MEk> на счёт 3 мест не знаю
<The_MEk> но с 2 ланами легко
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: А там в какой категории
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<AlexDevilLX> На скорости Lanы можно blu ray смотреть?
<[Raiden]> ппц
<The_MEk> я сначала тоже думал купить nas и не заморачиваться
<The_MEk> но полистал инфы, посмотрел возможности и пришёл к выводу, что лучше собрать самому
<[Raiden]> в жесткие диски и сетевые накопители наверное
<AlexDevilLX> The_MEk: у меня проблемма, есть медиаплеер и он сейчас завязан на ПК
<AlexDevilLX> на ПК сильный перегрев и шуму много
<The_MEk> оО от чего перегрев? от медиаплеера?
<[Raiden]> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91033&modelid=7277345
<The_MEk> NAS-ы тоже не тихие ;)
<The_MEk> там тоже вентиляторы есть
<[Raiden]> система охолождения не дерево - можно поменять. У меня не греется и не очень шумно - все кулеры меньше 2к оборотов , парочка даже под 1000
<[Raiden]> )
<The_MEk> только на самосборный ты например можешь торентокачалку, p2p-клиента, сервачёк какой-нить прикрутить при желании, а на nas увы нет
<[Raiden]> с торентами есть
<AlexDevilLX> Ксть
<[Raiden]> как раз котоырй я закинул выше
<[Raiden]> но вооще за эти деньги можно взять комп.
<The_MEk> за 13к без винтов?
<The_MEk> ну его
<AlexDevilLX> Я думаю sony взломали чтобы они вернули линукс на ps3
<[Raiden]> сча можно системник купить в сборе тысяч от 6 рублей. Это конечно будет гадость, но для хранилки и торента более чем.
<The_MEk> я офисники по 6к беру
<AlexDevilLX> Поддержка файловых систем на внутренних дискахEXT3, EXT4
<The_MEk> в них запросто можно напихать винтов и радоваться жизни
<AlexDevilLX> что это знаит
<[Raiden]> htpc ещё можно пособирать )
<[Raiden]> в мелком корпусе т.е.
<AlexDevilLX> еще раз
<The_MEk> ну на атоме в маленьком корпусе
<AlexDevilLX> Мне нужно хранилище которое содержит 3 диска и два эзернета
<AlexDevilLX> с поддержкой NTFS
<The_MEk> при желании туда можно до 4 винтов всунуть
<[Raiden]> в этих насах обычно урезанный линукс, если есть поддержка нтфс , то... это будет не самая быстаря фс + фрагментация.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но наверное некотоыре поддерживают
<artus>  зачем бля наса ntfs? O_o
<artus> *для
<artus> @voice artus
<AlexDevilLX> Сетевой накопитель с торрент-клиентом?
<The_MEk> всем бб
<artus> AlexDevilLX, ntfs то там зачем ?
<AlexDevilLX> Для винды
<artus> AlexDevilLX, винда тут причем ?
<Retry007> ыенда на насе)
<artus> AlexDevilLX, ты нас на венде строить собралсо?
<artus> пичаль
<AlexDevilLX> Нее
<[Raiden]> вот из чего можно нас собрать. Только припокупке хдд в нем заменить на парочку-тройку тб по два и пару сетевух воткнуть.
<[Raiden]> http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/PN12300/
<[Raiden]> ну а в качестве ос - что угодно, хоть вин 2008r2 , хоть убунта )
<Retry007> есть даже дистрибутивы линя под nas`ы специально
<AlexDevilLX> какие
<Retry007> гугл умный чувак спроси у него!
<Retry007> [Raiden],  такой целерон можно за 600-800 рублей взять) ну не считая винта
<AlexDevilLX> ладно
<AlexDevilLX> чувствую nas это лажа
<[Raiden]> Нас просто для людей кому надо включить и всё + если деньги есть
<[Raiden]> А не тем кто хочет туда впихнуть ещё кучу софта и т.д. Хотя иогда вполне реально )
<AlexDevilLX> хорошо
<AlexDevilLX> тогда не надо
<AlexDevilLX> А меня сейчас 47 Co в процессоре
<AlexDevilLX> Термопастой смазал
<AlexDevilLX> Как быть
<[Raiden]> ну и для тех у кого ноуты или имаки - в них как ни крути много хдд не влезит.
<AlexDevilLX> У меня стандионарный
<[Raiden]> вообще хранить есть масса вариантов. Нас хорош тем что доступ по сети есть. Но можно впринципе просто на полку кидать внешние хдд.
<[Raiden]> короче сам там думай что тебе надо.
<[Raiden]> ещё можно про неттопы почитать, туда обычно 1 хдд влезает, но сча как бы они до 3тб есть, чего для торентокачалки вполне хватит.
<AlexDevilLX> Ну я хочу посмотреть как торренты качаются на нем
<Retry007> по ти си пи ай пи :)
<AlexDevilLX> я знаю
<AlexDevilLX> но клиент
<[Raiden]> кстати, 1 сетевухи вполне достаточно может быть.
<[Raiden]> если есть что-то типа концентратора или роутера
<AlexDevilLX> хмм
<AlexDevilLX> Я подключил LAN напрямую от компьютера к устройству так можно
<[Raiden]> в общем сеть по разному можно построить
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<[Raiden]> это не ко мне
<[Raiden]> можно, но я не то имел в виду.
<[Raiden]> инет в роутер, и что бы раздавал на нас и на десктоп.
<AlexDevilLX> Забил на нас
<[Raiden]> и всё, будет сеть типа звезда по 1 сетевухе в каждом компе
<AlexDevilLX> У меня сейчас у компьютера 192.168.1.1
<AlexDevilLX> У медиаплеера 19,168,1,2
<AlexDevilLX> и подключение LAN<--->LAN так можно?
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> вроде )
<AlexDevilLX> Я франкенштейн
<AlexDevilLX> Блин, меня предки сбили с толку/продинамили
<AlexDevilLX> вчера
<artus> [Raiden], вобщето дешевле наверно будет какой нить китаяйский свичик купить чем звезду строить)
<[Raiden]> Ну, мои знания поверхностны в этом плане ) Может быть
<AlexDevilLX> -Computer-
<AlexDevilLX> Processor		: 4x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor
<AlexDevilLX> Memory		: 4120MB (701MB used)
<AlexDevilLX> Audio Adapter		: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<AlexDevilLX> Хороший или нет
<AlexDevilLX> А SWAP это файл подкачки
<[Raiden]> комп средний. Ну или с чем сравнивать.
<AlexDevilLX> Процессор хороший&
<AlexDevilLX> ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> ujlyswq
<|^DEMOSS^|> годный
<|^DEMOSS^|> у меня щас проект на такой платформе
<AlexDevilLX> какой?
<|^DEMOSS^|> атлон 620
<AlexDevilLX> ааа у друга такой же
<|^DEMOSS^|> гонится до 4 ггц
<AlexDevilLX> а проект
<|^DEMOSS^|> что проект ?
<AlexDevilLX> у меня на 2.6 ггц и 47 Co
<AlexDevilLX> Какого рода проект
<AlexDevilLX> А я хочу 3,2 ГГц
<|^DEMOSS^|> web cthdbcs + gjxnjdbr
<|^DEMOSS^|> веб сервисы
<AlexDevilLX> Ааа
<|^DEMOSS^|> почта у меня на атоме
<|^DEMOSS^|> вполне держит 1 000 юзеров
<AlexDevilLX> POP3 и IMAP?
<AlexDevilLX> Вот
<AlexDevilLX> А как определить мою температуру процессора
<conan_chief> привет
<conan_chief> всем
<_Ron_> градусником :)
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<AlexDevilLX> Нее ну утилита кака
<AlexDevilLX> я
<conan_chief> я поставил себе crunchbang а в нём используеться openbox, он както не так понял мою клавиатуру и кнопка "точка" в Русской раскладке не работаетет, в убунту я помню была возможность выбора "профилей" клавиатуры
<conan_chief> как это в опенбоксе сделать?
<artus> conan_chief, причем сдесь кранч?
<conan_chief> нипричём, это так для полноты картины.
<conan_chief> в настройках openboxа я на нашёл
<artus> conan_chief, для полноты картины это левая сборка причем на дебиане, ты каналом не ошибсо?
<conan_chief> Увожаемый артус как это можно исправить?
<artus> да и раскладка никоем образом к опенбоксу не относитцо
<artus> conan_chief, setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru & в терминал
<artus> conan_chief, и в ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh тоже добавь
<conan_chief> хорошо я попробую, спасибо большое
<AlexDevilLX> http://s005.radikal.ru/i211/1107/87/966c376cf50b.jpg
<AlexDevilLX> http://s51.radikal.ru/i132/1107/4c/c2c6f134e868.jpg
<AlexDevilLX> http://s42.radikal.ru/i097/1107/8c/7fd9e1c91301.jpg
<shtutgart> Hi. Any ideas why -t argument of notify-send doesn't take any effect? I'm doing $ notify-send -t 300 "foo", but notification is floating for around 5 seconds. It's 0.5.0 on ubuntu 10.10
<artus> !ru | shtutgart
<ubuntuhelp> shtutgart: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<[Raiden]> Кулер на проце вниз смотрит имелкий - я думаю это основная шумелка у тебя.
<[Raiden]> или одна из
<shtutgart> А, да, прошу прощения.
<[Raiden]> лучше выбирать котоыре дуют вдок и 100х100 или больше
<shtutgart> Вопрос стоит продублировать на русском? :)
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: объясни по яснее
<sig_wall> AlexDevilLX: какая марка корпуса?
<AlexDevilLX> cooler master
<AlexDevilLX> mytique
<sig_wall> то-то я думаю на мой похож :)
<AlexDevilLX> cooler master mystique 631
<AlexDevilLX> sig_wall: мир тесен
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Двойной кулер?
<[Raiden]> не двойной, а просто с вентилятором пошире и помедленней
<|^DEMOSS^|> artus: привет
<AlexDevilLX> на процессор
<|^DEMOSS^|> artus: ты в почте случаем не шариш ?
<[Raiden]> если тишина нужна. Хотя , может и лишнее. :) Если сделать  1 кулер тише, то будет слышно другой, а в абсолютной тишине будет мешать звук холодильника.
<[Raiden]> :)
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: http://www.zalman.com/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=442
<AlexDevilLX> такой?
<|^DEMOSS^|> поэтому у меня водяное охлаждение с холодильником в ванне )
<AlexDevilLX> Что лучше Cooler Master или Zalman
<maksim> у меня cron кажится работает в var/log/syslog вижу что кажится работает но скрипт незапускается я чтото недобавил. Что надо и куда добавить чтобы скрипт запускался?
<|^DEMOSS^|> куллер мастер лучше
<AlexDevilLX> [vv
<AlexDevilLX> хмм
<AlexDevilLX> ребят, а как разогнать например Core 2 до 1.6
<AlexDevilLX> А Core 1 до 2.6
<_Ron_> никак
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: ну например такой. Залман вообще хорошая контора, правда не самая дешевая )
<AlexDevilLX> cpu-freq
<_Ron_> разгоняют процессор а не ядра
<AlexDevilLX> как это
<AlexDevilLX> еще ращз
<_Ron_> отдельный частоты для ядер нельзя сделать, будет одна частота на всех ядрах
<[Raiden]> сча энергосберегающие функции развиваются, часть ядер может меньшую частоту иметь, когда неактивны
<[Raiden]> но разгоняют целиком
<[Raiden]> т.е. задают макс планку для каждого ядра
<_Ron_> не часть а все
<_Ron_> снижают напряжение
<[Raiden]> _Ron_: естественно, но не обязательно равномерно
<_Ron_> это турбо буст помоему называется
<AlexDevilLX> этот как http://market.yandex.ua/model.xml?hid=818965&modelid=6438255
<AlexDevilLX> напомните команду CPU freq
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: да и этот нормальный. Хотя 1 вентилятора достаточно.
<AlexDevilLX> получается
<_Ron_> какую команду? в биос заходи и меняй напряжение :D
<SergeyIT> [Raiden]: это вы о физике ? макс планк.. для каждого ядра
<AlexDevilLX> у меня весь корпус в минем а купер на процессоре красный
<AlexDevilLX> Неа
<AlexDevilLX> cpu-freq
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: я только о частоте фсб , раздельно не меняется )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT:  Это было для AlexDevilLX
<AlexDevilLX> http://ubuntuguide.net/change-and-monitor-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu-11-04-with-indicator-cpufreq
<AlexDevilLX> cpufreq-info
<XuMuK> я просто менял ondemand на перформансе, где то в /etc/init.d/ ...
<AlexDevilLX> cpufreq-info
<AlexDevilLX> мне пока нужна 2.6
<XuMuK> performance это максимальная
<XuMuK> на можно и в герцах задать впринципе
<AlexDevilLX> http://ubuntuguide.net/change-and-monitor-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu-11-04-with-indicator-cpufreq
<XuMuK> да ето все шняга
<XuMuK> там для каждого процессора надо индикатор менять
<XuMuK> для каждого ядра*
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<[Raiden]> Можно замутить разную политику для каждого ядра, но это не разгон, а  скорее разные способы тормознуть макс частоту ради экономии
<AlexDevilLX> а что разгон
<[Raiden]> Так, на всякий случай.
<AlexDevilLX> ааа разгон это overcloacking
<AlexDevilLX> тоесть превышение макс чистоты
<AlexDevilLX> http://lice.wordpress.com/2007/08/28/cpufrequtils/
<AlexDevilLX> cpufreq-set -f 2.6GHZ правильно?
<XuMuK> ну да http://pastebin.com/WdYkLCE1
<XuMuK> -c Nº ядра
<AlexDevilLX> XuMuK: а начинается с 0
<XuMuK> спс, кэп)
<AlexDevilLX> XuMuK: Я вопрос задал
<XuMuK> аа, тада да)
<XuMuK> я знака вопроса просто не заметил...
<AlexDevilLX> А я его не поставил
<AlexDevilLX> Совершенно другое дело   current CPU frequency is 2.60 GHz.
<AlexDevilLX>   cpufreq stats: 2.60 GHz:4,98%, 1.90 GHz:0,26%, 1.40 GHz:0,47%, 800 MHz:94,29%
<AlexDevilLX> стоп
<AlexDevilLX> апплет показывает 2.6 на всех ядрах
<AlexDevilLX> cpufreq-info глючит
<AlexDevilLX> как сделать максимальный cpu
<AlexDevilLX> echo perfomance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<[Raiden]> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> частота сама под нагрузкой меняется.
<[Raiden]> нафиг туда лезть
<shenmue> кстати на разоганон железе линь не стабильно пашет
<shenmue> часто на такое в сети натыкался
<AlexDevilLX> Я люблю макс
<skaiaiai> Пацаны я эльф 80-го уровня!
<skaiaiai> =)
<shenmue> и девственник
<[Raiden]> Это не совсем так. Но если разогнано до появления ошибок то естественно.
<shenmue> дда?
<AlexDevilLX> sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 1.6GHz
<AlexDevilLX> sudo cpufreq-set -c 1 -f 1.6GHz
<AlexDevilLX> sudo cpufreq-set -c 2 -f 1.6GHz
<AlexDevilLX> sudo cpufreq-set -c 3 -f 1.6GHz
<AlexDevilLX> Правильно?
<artus> AlexDevilLX, тебя нафиг8 забанить?
<[Raiden]> Правильно об этом вообще не думать. Когда нагрузки нет - там уже всё как надо, когда есть - тоже.
<artus> AlexDevilLX, прекращай флудить
<AlexDevilLX> Нет
<AlexDevilLX> А как проверить частоту процессора
<artus> cpufreq-info -mf | tr -d '\n'
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz
<AlexDevilLX> ой температуру
<[Raiden]> книжку купи или скачай. Ты уже часа 2 вопросы задаешь.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> !sensors
<ubuntuhelp> Полезную информацию про lm-sensors можно найти тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors и на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<AlexDevilLX> А почему команда Yes перегружает систему
<[Raiden]> не должна.
<[Raiden]> а. перегружает. Прочитал как перезагружает.
<[Raiden]> подумал про перегрев
<AlexDevilLX> так каа
<AlexDevilLX> к
<AlexDevilLX> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Tn-film.jpg
<AlexDevilLX> Я вижу пиксель
<hunter-12> всем ку
<[Raiden]> при хорошем планировщике йос кстати пофиг. я пускаю пару йесов и спокойно могу видео смотреть или флэш.
<[Raiden]> *йес
<AlexDevilLX> а почему *nix и не unix?
<hunter-12> появилась такая напасть - sudo перестал просить пароль
<AlexDevilLX> 1920x1080
<AlexDevilLX> Кстати это 16:9?
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: /etc/sudoers покажи
<hunter-12> http://paste.org.ru/?muqmgy
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда
<[Raiden]> помнит наверное
<[Raiden]> в том же шелле какое-то время пасс помнится
<[Raiden]> новую вкладку в терминале открой
<[Raiden]> это последняя идея.
<hunter-12> не просит никогда
<Gedweb> в дебиане обычно пишут так
<Gedweb> nameuser (ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Gedweb> а остальной байды там нет
<Gedweb> ни каких %%
<Nor8> Никто не сталкивался с тем, что в вайн играх отображается курсор? Как его убрать, кто знает?
<artus> Gedweb, не ври, %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Gedweb> artus, у тебя дебиан?
<artus> Gedweb, да
<hunter-12> кстати, не помню, до или после, к моей гугловской почте подключались с Мексика (telnor.net:189.223.74.55) Таиланд (asianet.co.th:124.120.51.42)
<artus> Gedweb, это дефолтный конфиг при установке судо
<Gedweb> ну хз, я точно помню пока конкретного юзера не впишешь sudo у него не появится
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят
<Nor8> hunter-12: Пароль меняй )))
<AlexDevilLX> А какой HD монитор хорош для рабочего стола
<hunter-12> он у меня везде один..
<Nor8> AlexDevilLX: Это зависит от того, сколько ты готов на моник потратить )))
<Gedweb> AlexDevilLX, тут по ОС вопросы, а не по железу
<AlexDevilLX> Няяяя
<Gedweb> по крайней мере в рамках linux
<dcromster1> Напомните, пожалуйста, название программы-заглушки smtp. Это та, которая почту локально сохраняет :)
<Gedweb> ни кому не удавалось запустить игры alawar под wine?
<respect> скушно
<respect> есть у кого каналы веселые?
<shenmue> генту
<SergeyIT> respect, #qt-ru
<[Raiden]> на русских серверах поищи
<Nor8>  На генту то да, повеселят )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня с какого то распрыга стал курсор дефолтный в полноэкранном режиме в вайн играх отображаться. Не знаешь случаем, как его отключить.
<Nor8> ?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, почитай как глобально курсоры сменить, в иксах
<[Raiden]> будет везде 1
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я грешу на стим, там может что то накрутили. В вайне настройки не менял, по идее его не должен от показывать всегда.
<shenmue> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Nor8> shenmue: И? Автоматом пофиксит?
<shenmue> будет везде 1 курсор
<shenmue> а вообще игры в отдельном икс сервере запускаю
<Nor8> shenmue: Так он у меня и так везде один.
<Nor8> shenmue: Это как?
<[Raiden]> мне думается двое иксов напряжней компу чем одни
<[Raiden]> Хотя может ошибаюсь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотря что они делают
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как и любой другой процесс.
<skaiaiai> вине рулеез!)
<shenmue> только икс сервер
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Nor8> ку
<shenmue> не сами же оболочки
<skaiaiai> здароф!
<skaiaiai> Товарищи подскажите норм торрент клиентуру под линух, делюга, трансивистит и кубиторент не понравились, может еще есть?
<shenmue> flush
<_Ron_> utorrent
<Nor8> vuze
<shenmue> а что значит нормальный?
<shenmue> они все нормальные
<skaiaiai> короч, чтоб прокся и фильтр работали
<skaiaiai> неа
<_Ron_> ktorrent там есть фильтр
<skaiaiai> у трансвистита прокся кривая, делюга качает файлы которые надо пропустить, а кубиторент не дружелюбны
<_Ron_> но придестя кде пакеты качать )
<[Raiden]> я пользовался только transmission и ktorrent - оба качали.
<skaiaiai> такс ща попробую
<Nor8> http://www.vuze.com/  Там есть всё !  )))
<skaiaiai> Nor8: заинтриговал с него начну
<p2_respect> у меня transmission
<_Ron_> Nor8 ~ где там линукс версия
<p2_respect> и на убунту и на МАСе пользуюсь им
<[Raiden]> настройки прокси ест ьв ktorrent
<skaiaiai> вузя аж 14 метров весит
<[Raiden]> в ьрансе не помню
<Nor8> _Ron_: Читать умеешь? )))
<_Ron_> Nor8 ~ нет
<skaiaiai> в трансе крива сделалано, там если проксю то он проксю на все приложения ставит а эт не хорошо
<skaiaiai> и фильтр бинарником подается, что не оуень удобна
<_Ron_> торренты же только через сокс прокси качаются? или уже по http можно?
<skaiaiai> ххттп
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0714/h_1310649645_46ed13d095.png
 * [Raiden] убежало часов на... два.
<Nor8> skaiaiai: ПОставил уже?
<skaiaiai> он не запускается
<skaiaiai> пишет ошибки у него там
<skaiaiai> говорит что он кривой
<skaiaiai> =)
<Nor8>  Он в репах есть
<Nor8>  Из репов ставил или сам собирал?
<skaiaiai> с сайта скачал
<skaiaiai> из репы тогда поставлю, видно библиотек ей не хватаэ
<Gedweb> народ, вам не кажется что на линуксе флеш более тормазнутый, чем на винде?
<XuMuK> о вчерашнем тренде тви)) http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5706/35931700.3e/0_68e02_6930b537_orig
<XuMuK> Gedweb, к сожалению так оно и есть
<Silverd23> Добрый день подскажите после команды fdisk -l выдаёт Раздел 2 не заканчивается на границе цилиндра.
<Norvvel> Народ, а вам не кажется что линукс в целом все больше уходит от стабильности к "флешести" и "гаджетости"? Я не говорю что это плохо, просто зарождалось оно все как-то не так. Даже печально что линукс все больше пытается уподобиться таким гигантам как a
<inkvizitor68sl> Norvvel: не пользуйся убунтой
<Norvvel> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Norvvel: не будут всякие глупости мерещиться
<shenmue> ты де не путай с линуксом
<Norvvel> Ладно, а как-же кеды 4.6???
<Norvvel> скажем в suse
<skai> Norvvel: а с каких пор суся и кеды = линукс?
<skai> вроде линукс=ядро
<Norvvel> Тем не менее я говорю о популярных дистрах, тот же федора
<shenmue> ты к де придираешся
<Norvvel> icewm уже неактуален
<sharikoff> да линукс ваще стал попсовый...
<sharikoff> тык мык и готово
<Norvvel> то ли раньше приходилось вскрывать крышку системника что бы глянуть чипсет)))
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> чтоб ядро собрать
<sharikoff> и собирать надо было обязательно
<sharikoff> ибо в 80% случаев не хавалась звуковуха
<Norvvel> Помню alt2.4 master. Каких трудов стоило его уговорить работать с колесиком мышки
<sharikoff> а руссификация иксов емае..
<sharikoff> это ж песня
<Norvvel> =)
<sharikoff> в иксфри86 конф пишешь русские шрифты первыми
<sharikoff> чтоб они первыми грузились
<Norvvel> locale
<Norvvel> ненависть линукса к ntfs
<Norvvel> до  -t ntfs-3g
<sharikoff> запись вручную во фстаб виндовых дисков в дуалбуте...
<sharikoff> эх.. было время.. третьи кеды..
<sharikoff> красная шапка намбер 9
<sharikoff> инфы нет.. инет по карточкам
<Norvvel> gprs ~ 1 - 5 kb/s
<sharikoff> это уже потом
<sharikoff> я помню в шапку ставили мандрейковское ядро
<sharikoff> clk которое было
<sharikoff> оно умело автомонтирование сидюка
<Norvvel> и?
<Norvvel> =)
<sharikoff> это был ваще писк моды
<Norvvel> не, я тогда видимо еще под стол пешком ходил
<Norvvel> =)
<Norvvel> win 98
<sharikoff> потом шапка стала стоить около ста штук и пояфилась федора
<Norvvel> федору я юзал с 4 версии
<sharikoff> точнее федора коре
<sharikoff> это она щас просто федора
<Norvvel> 5ая до сих пор лежит
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> 4 лучше была
<sharikoff> чем пятая
<Norvvel> я ее на гарбушке за 500 р брал
<sharikoff> был друг с широким каналом безлимитным
<sharikoff> он для нас обновления качал
<sharikoff> для всех
<navuhadonossoe> подскажите как установить jdk на убунту
<shenmue> !jdk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='jdk'
<Retry007> !pornuha
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pornuha'
<Retry007> ахахах
<sharikoff> @voice Retry007
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<artus> sharikoff, пыщ
<sharikoff> artus: ты уже звонишь с железки?
<artus> sharikoff, с какой именноо? ))
<Michael72> никак не могу собрать cinelerra. Вот логи — http://paste.ubuntu.com/643981/ Нужна помощь
<sharikoff> чет не хватает
<sharikoff> artus: с линксиса
<Aceler> navuhadonossoe: какой?
<navuhadonossoe> 6й
<navuhadonossoe> да уже поставил...
<artus> sharikoff, неа , на днях телефоны возьму чтоб воткнуть, тажы и потестю
<sharikoff> аа
<Escsun> Michael72, https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Escsun> Michael72, проще скачай деб
<Michael72> Escsun: deb-пакет не устанавливается
<Michael72> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки: cinelerra
<Escsun> ну тогда я не знаю
<Escsun> этого мало
<shenmue> логи
<shenmue> там пишет почему не ставится
<shenmue> не собирается потому что либ нужных нет
<User154[web]> всем привет!
<User154[web]> у меня на убунте проблемка есть
<User154[web]> она сама по себе иногда уходит в логоут
<User154[web]> кто нибудь сталкивался?
<Escsun> какой ужас)
<Escsun> не люблю DE)
<User154[web]> проблема в том что все программы при логоуте закрываются
<Escsun> а не должны ?))
<User154[web]> )))
<AlexDevilLX> Все привет
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<AlexDevilLX> Система-->Параметры-->Хранители экрана
<Escsun> Экран в опасности ?)
<Cat1> привет, как же я давно не был на убунте )) на федоре был, потом на винде , и вот дорвался, как домой  вернулся =)))
<Escsun> Cat1, ку)
<Cat1> ку ))
<Norvvel> кю(
<Cat1> да прога одна была которая ну никак без винды невозможна , и на семерочку перешел временно. И чет все работает а чего то не хватает ))) теперь все окей
<Cat1> гыгы
<Cat1> д
<Cat1> это д кому надо д , это не сюда
<Norvvel> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с qjackctl, и с jack сервером вообще. Не могу инициализировать alsa. oss не работает вовсе. мне для гитарки надо
<sig_wall> dpkg: ошибка: база данных состояния dpkg заблокирован дрягим процессом
<sig_wall> что за нафиг с переводом в oneiric? :)
<AndreX> ну фз у меня всё норм ))
<Cat1> http://allexxiss.jimdo.com/ я вот пока на винде сидел даже от нечего делать сайтик сочинил , проверял джимдо. Не ругайтесь матом - это чисто для себя , может убью на днях ))
<sinxwal> приятный сайт
<Cat1> хотя врядли убью, мне же кое что и пригодилось сегодня когда уже почти все забыто.
<Retry007> Cat1,  ты прям как на юкозе создал)
<Cat1> да юкоз это понятно, я джимдо решил попробовать просто, ниче вроде бы пашет
<Cat1> не так заезжеено
<Cat1> хтмл вставляется , шаблонов море , велосипед
<Cat1> у меня жесткий накрылся на днях , пусть вот здесь хранилище и будет =) буду воровать и складывать, вороват и складывать
<AndreX> Cat1, почитай про фреймы
<Cat1> ну да, почитать нужно много . Даже не спорю ))
<Cat1> здесь же целина , пустой шаблон , и в общем то все
<Cat1>  вобще с менюхой надо по другому сделать, чтобы вываливались подменю, здесь же длиннющий ряд
<Cat1> есть такая возможность
<AndreX> ну там уже на вкус и цвет, можно всяко сделать
<Cat1> спасибо за оценку моего шедевра, вот до чего доводит общение с виндовсом. Если в ней крутить нечего - можно крутить конструктор сайтов
<Cat1> :-D
<chocolates> i hate beaners
<chocolates> tbh
<chocolates> do you
<artus> !ru | chocolates
<ubuntuhelp> chocolates: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<chocolates> o,o
<artus> ходють тут всякие
<Retry007> хд
<Retry007> я когда зашёл на оф канал убунту мне такое же написали)
<XuMuK>  
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Ну понг, и что?
 * sig_wall slaps ubuntuhelp with 50MB block of uuencoded libastral data.
<Retry007> какой злой бот)
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<AlexDevilLX> А что такое voice?
<AndreX> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<AlexDevilLX> А на Mac можно поставить Ubuntu?
<AlexDevilLX> и Windows XP?
<AndreX> хы, человек вопрос вернулся ))
<Retry007> AlexDevilLX, ктото здесь каялся что не будет нубить)
<AlexDevilLX> Retry007: Я каялся, что не буду оффтопить
<Cat1> можно поставить все что угодно куда угодно, вопрос - будет ли стоять
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX,  wmvare покупай
<AndreX> всмысле эмуль
<AlexDevilLX> Ладно
<AlexDevilLX> Сейчас буду Samba расшаривать
<AndreX> у меня знакомый поставил на мак хр и сжог его
<AlexDevilLX> бензином?)
<AndreX> хрюшей
<Cat1> а интересно зачем люди ставят на мак хр
<XuMuK> дауны...
<AndreX> зачем ваще его покупать если не умееш пользоваться маком
<AlexDevilLX> Cat1: Ну это же очевидно: что бы не фапать на аппл и фапать на мелкомягких
<AlexDevilLX> А сокеты для амд отличаются от интелъ?
<AndreX> иди к гоголю
<Norvvel> Конечно, они принципиально разные
<AlexDevilLX> Все я понял
<Cat1> сокет сокету рознь , если рассмотреть сокет как единицу материи то ничего в мире не может быть идентично , даже сокет
<AlexDevilLX> Тоесть интелъ нельзя поставить в AM2+
<Norvvel> /-/00б
<Norvvel> конечно
<AndreX> ваще, дайте ему войс ктонить для начала
<AlexDevilLX> Все я понял
<Cat1> у меня нет, я бы дал, да мне самому еще не далииии :-D
<AlexDevilLX> Он женат http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTLcCEEhWIc
<AlexDevilLX> Ну вообще у меня мало времени на определение
<AlexDevilLX> Кстати, сегодня днем про php оффтопили
<shenmue> стукачекс
<Retry007> ай йа йа здаёшь своих)
<shenmue> язабан
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<AlexDevilLX> А вот чего у меня на убунту процессор греется сильнее
<[Raiden]> сходи погуляй чтоли. Лето же.
<[Raiden]> с пол 3 одни вопросы.
<AndreX> у него работа такая)
<AndreX> человек-вопрос же
<[Raiden]> хреново релизована спячки при неактивности, различных девайсов, вот и греется. + всякие там флэши проц жрут как ненормальные
<[Raiden]> ещё вопросы? :)
<Cat1> когда отвечают - неинтересно
<[Raiden]> или можно короче сказать
<[Raiden]> чаще занят, вот и чаще теплый
<AlexDevilLX> А еще вопрос
<AlexDevilLX> веб камера Logitech C310 HD совместима с Ubuntu
<rapidsp> Хм... сколько примерно dd должен писать исошник на флешку?
<sig_wall> если она UVC, то да
<Retry007> при компиляция ядра вылезла вот ошибочкаdpkg-deb: каталог control имеет недопустимые права доступа 2755 (должно быть >=0755 и <=0775), сделал chmod -R 0775 от рута, как думаете поможет?
<sig_wall> rapidsp: 700 мб? минуты 2-3
<rapidsp> около 500 уже минут 15 пилит
<[Raiden]> ну может и поболее
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<Cat1> у меня такая же камера, работает на всем, в том числе и сейчас на убунту
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: Не переживай. Когда нечего будет писать - остановится.
<[Raiden]> )
<sig_wall> rapidsp: блок 512кб-то хоть указал?
<rapidsp> sig_wall: ниче не указывал
<sig_wall> потому как если блок маленький, то можешь ждать пока флэшка совсем не умрёт %)
<rapidsp> вот и думаю, чтото с параметрами
<[Raiden]> если не глюк какой-нить
<[Raiden]> дд вообще штука не быстрая
<sig_wall> если размер блока 512 байт, например, то 128 килобайтный erase-блок перезапишется раз пятьсот :)
<rapidsp> sig_wall: write BYTES bytes at a time (default: 512)
<sig_wall> rapidsp: ну вот и поставь 256k
<sig_wall> чтобы не мучить бедную флэшину
<rapidsp> of cghj,e.
<rapidsp> ща спробую
<rapidsp> это obs?
<[Raiden]> bs
<sig_wall> стой
<rapidsp> ок
<rapidsp> ?
<sig_wall> сделай killall -SIGUSR1 dd и посмотри, сколько уже скопировано
<rapidsp> та уже убил :) около 100м оставалось :)
<AlexDevilLX> Так ребят, сейчас мне нужно расшарить папку из подключаемого жесткого диска в /media/Фильмы
<sig_wall> AlexDevilLX: net usershare
<[Raiden]> Что-то мне кажется что речь про внешний диск
<skai> кто тут федораст?
<[Raiden]> бывший
<skai> [Raiden]: а че так?причины ухода?
<skai> версия с которой ушел?
<[Raiden]> как локалку подключил , нашлись другие способы общения
<skai> эмммм
 * rapidsp наркзает образ федоры...
<[Raiden]> ой
<skai> и как федора связана со способами общения?
<[Raiden]> туплю
<[Raiden]> прочитал как фидо
<baronos> хех, поставил 11,04 потом установил gnome 3, скучный оказался, удалил его, поставил кде тут же это еще скучней оказалось) чую буду до последнего на гноме 2)
<[Raiden]> skai: советую опенсусе 11.4 , приятная хрень.
<[Raiden]> если в убунте тесно
<skai> нееее
<skai> суся не вдохновляет пока.до версии 12
<Pavia> А чем консоль не устраивает?
<baronos> в рапунцель опенсусе снимался?
<[Raiden]> скучнее кде точно ничего нет - работает всё по умолч.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: мне так скучнее убунты ничего нет
<skai> :(
<baronos> меня только шрифты бесят тут как и в гноме 3)
<XuMuK> потому что знаешь уже вдоль и поперек
<[Raiden]> Ну поставь федору. На жабер ру у них довольно активная комната есть, там подскажут если что
<[Raiden]> хотя и тут есть федора-ру
<[Raiden]> я сней не сошелся во вкусах. Суся явно нравится больше.
<jham> rpm дистры.. брррр.. opensuse желание в 2005ом отбила. и добавила антипатию к кедам - до сих пор держится
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> блин
<XuMuK> я тоже честно давал кедам шанс, но не оправдали после гнома...
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/shamba/shtuki/
<skai> на конец октября - начало ноября выходы убунты, федоры и суси
<baronos> а вот quassel мне нравиться)
<skai> потерпеть и устраивать эксперименты?:)
<skai> XuMuK: де скрин?
<[Raiden]> готовить не умеете. Надо будет статью написать про кеды.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> кеды зло
<XuMuK> skai, отбой, это не от них было...
<skai> как их ен приготовить - некомфортно
<skai> XuMuK: фух:)
<jham> skai: бери arch
 * jham starts the holywar
<skai> jham: у меня есть личная жизнь.мне не нужны студенческие недоделки:)
<skai> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<jham> хаха, вот как раз по этому у меня и арч (с дебианом иногда)
<XuMuK> skai, а ты хоть раз пробовал его, чтоб так говорить вапще?)
<skai> lf
<skai> lf
<skai> да ееежики
<skai> да
<skai> пробовал
<skai> и довольно долго сидел
<skai> поэтому честно могу сказать - арч не нужен
<jham> ну да ладно
<skai> вообще из нужных остались тока убунта и федора
<skai> демьян потерял право быть нужныым, когда он упорото отказался даж по инструкции с сайта запускать вафльку на моем ноуте
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0714/h_1310663323_8364cf35fe.png , http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0714/h_1310663388_886e11b3cc.png
<jham> осознанный и свой выбор всегда лучше. в этом и есть прелесть в линуксе
<skai> угу.за 6 лет я выбрал то, что работало везде и сразу:)
<skai> убунту - конектинг пипель
<shenmue> =)
<skai> [Raiden]: зв1 детектед
<[Raiden]> убунта как раз неосознанный. Последствия рекламы и слогана что для людей.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> skai: угу )
<jham> в убунте всё хорошо, пока всё работает. когда что-то ломается - тогда всё через зад.
<jham> и весь авто-мэджик катится к едрени фени
<skai> jham: у мну ничего не дломалось.аж скучно
<skai> [Raiden]: да у мну то как раз осознанный
<[Raiden]> ок )
<skai> [Raiden]: какой сезон?
<[Raiden]> Я уже пересмотрел, шот уже старенький.
<jham> ну если честно, я с 2008ого убунту не трогал. может сейчас и лучше
<skai> jham: ну 10.10 или 11.04 без юнити (ну не приглянулась она мне) оч даж ничего
<skai> [Raiden]: а зв-атлантис смотрел?
<[Raiden]> мне всегда хотелось пощупать деб-базед, ноо руки не доходили. И тут в 2007 стало часто попадаться слово убунту. Ну и как бы решил убить оба зайца. Так и прижилась.
<[Raiden]> так что, в моем случае больше рекламы.
<[Raiden]> и попытка попробовать отличное от рпм базед
<skai> я на нее с генту вернулся:)она у мну была еще диском 5.04 версии.каноникаловский диск
<skai> она.потом кори федорины.арчегентушный период.и потом с 2009 вернулся на убунту
<testmason> !msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<testmason> ой
<sig_wall> rapidsp: ну как, быстрее скопировалось?
<lilbro> Привет может кто нибудь подсказать почему виснет file manager. Вчера установил 11.04 Всю жизнь сидел на XP, вообще не шарю...
<lilbro> Помогает выход пользователем из системы и вход обратно :)
<rapidsp> sig_wall: угу, минут 5
<[Raiden]> арч понравиля впринципе. Но потом показался несерьезным чтоли. В общем это дистр для тех кому скучно и есть время.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или для тех кому нескучно пилить опенбоксы какие-нить
<[Raiden]> чего-то я сегодня не патриотичный
<[Raiden]> )
<sig_wall> в 11-й зюзе хоть zypper ускорили, и да, он чем-то на дебиановский apt-get похож
<[Raiden]> Ну раньше мне тоже не нравилась, и даже нормально поставить не мог в виртуалку
<[Raiden]> конкретно 11.4 понравилась
<lilbro> Райден может ты подскажешь почему у меня виснет файл менеджер? Система 11.04 установил вчера из приложений установил только вайн и флеш плеер. Первый раз установил линь не шарю тут вообще...
<[Raiden]> незнаю.
<lilbro> Черт!
<rapidsp> чет не то сделал,... не грузится
<[Raiden]> а какой , наутилус?
<AlexDevilLX> Проводник
<lilbro> Незнаю стандартный наверно
<testmason> Ребята, как избавится на убунте от 100% загрузки процессора?(что либо открываешь - все начинает жутко лагать).
<Retry007> testmason, посмотри что грузит )
<lilbro> rm -rf .gnome* rm -rf .gconf* вот это было написано на форуме сказали что на форуме как использовать?
<lilbro> Просто в терминал написать?
<Rustok> троль?
<[Raiden]> lilbro: попробуй логи поглядеть на время виса в /var/log и в ~/.xsession-errors  - может откопается чего. Больше идей нет.
<[Raiden]> lilbro: да
<testmason> Чую щас lilbro закидают камнями и посоветуют идти юзать ведра :D
<lilbro> :(
<Rustok> man rm :D
<AlexDevilLX> как вызвать заствку
<Rustok> отключи подсчёт количества файлов и вычисление размера папок и файлов
<Rustok> и тогда мб тормозить не будет
<[Raiden]> тормозит != виснет
<[Raiden]> для меня
<Rustok> а, ну да. Он писал, что разлогин помогает
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: != значит не равно?
<delorian> всем привет
<[Raiden]> угу
<Rustok> libro тут?
<delorian> такой вопрос, где лежит иконка скайпа, которая отображается в сис трее?
<Aleksej> Всем привет!
<Rustok> поди rm rf юзает...
<Rustok> привет
<lilbro> Тут :) А может просто подскажете альтернативный файловый менеджер хороший? Я этот снесу, поставюлю другой
<lilbro> Я даже не знаю как посмотреть какой у меня стоит честно говоря...
<Aleksej> подскажите какой на сегодня лучший ноут для ubuntu? чтобы все поддерживалось и летало
<delorian> hp
<Rustok> если ничего не менял, не переставлял, то nautilus
<skai> Aleksej: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/five-ubuntu-powered-netbooks-laptops-for-all-budgets/
<Rustok> ты бы хоть сказал, какие дей-ия делаешь, что он даж зависает
<Aleksej> спасибо!
<lilbro> Простто открываю папку с загрузками и когда выделяю любой фал он виснет, думаю и правда поможет отключить подсчеты размера и количества
<lilbro> Сейчас ищу где это сделать
<Rustok> Правка- настроить.
<Rustok> не помню О_о ща на форточках сижу
<testmason> Retry007, при открытие программы - нагрузка процессора быстро повышается до 100% и держится некое время, а когда открываешь программы такие как mumble и прочее (независимо от кол-ва людей на сервере) нагрузка процессора ровно 100% пока не закроешь её. Иными сло
<Retry007> ты что в cp1251 пишешь?)
<Aleksej> skai: что-то там все марки неизвестные....  где в россии такие искать?
<Retry007> testmason, поменяй кодировку на утф 8 и напиши снова
<Retry007> !рудз
<Retry007> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<testmason> Кодировка UTF-8. Ладно, перезайду на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> testmason: нормально видно
<[Raiden]> ппц
 * [Raiden] надул Retry007 насосом и RETRY007 улетело высоко в небеса!
<[Raiden]> или только я его вижу? Сомнительно.
<AndreX> да я тоже вижу
<AndreX> правда у меня на 2 кодировки))
<Rustok> вижу
<[Raiden]> testmason: а процессор  - какой-нить атом?
<rapidsp> а исо надо писать на sdc или sdc1?
<testmason> Raiden, немного помощней :D, но это роли не играет, ибо у товарища почти такой же процессор (разница в 0.2-0.3 ггц) и работает все стабильно.
<[Raiden]> а у тебя гуи нет? может вместо дд возьмеш юсб криейтов убунтовский?
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: он ваще не хочет ниче писать
<[Raiden]> testmason: ясно
<rapidsp> ланн... щас ищо раз попробую бутнуться... если меня нет, значит получилось :))
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> )
<testmason> Проблема в том, что нагрузка в той же мамле ужасная. На ведре я свободно мог использовать мамлю, серфинг, видео просмотр + миранду и все хоть как-то, но "работало" (на ведре все через жопу и отрицать это глупо). На убунте при открытие программы нагрузка Ð
<skai> !255 > testmason
<ubuntuhelp> testmason, please see my private message
<Escsun> skai, эт тока твой клиент кривой ))
<skai> Escsun: не только.это ограничения сервера фриноды
<testmason> Pidgin использую. Если необходимо - могу разбить на две части и повторить
<skai> Escsun: так что виноваты кривые клиенты у тех, у кого не умеют резать сообщения
<Escsun> skai, не умеют - научим, не захотят - закопаем )
<rapidsp> ндя... не везет мне с флешками
<Escsun> rapidsp, спалил ?)
<rapidsp> мд чтоли проверить
<rapidsp> Escsun: та не... кроме бунты ниче нарезать не получается
<Escsun> rapidsp, ы, я арч, сюсе, убунту, дебианы на флешку нарезал )
<rapidsp> Escsun: dd if=iso of=/dev/sdc(1) bs=256k ?
<Escsun> rapidsp, не тока не dd
<Escsun> rapidsp, с ним гемороя много)
<rapidsp> а че?
<Escsun> rapidsp, лучше unetbootin
<Escsun> он хоть немного кривой
<rapidsp> та он ваще шить не хочет
<Escsun> но хоть делает образы )
<Escsun> rapidsp, видимо проблема в тебе)
<rapidsp> возможно :)
<[Raiden]> почему бы в гугле не спросить, вместо писанины на флешку уже часа полтора +_
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> гугл тоже врет)
<[Raiden]> sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m   (c) help.ubuntu.com
<Escsun> [Raiden], dd зло)
<rapidsp> хе... а я не unetbootin оказыцца писал :)
<rapidsp> все врут
<rapidsp> особенно я :)
<[Raiden]> верьте мне!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31184
<[Raiden]> описано что изменилось
<Hanacuk> всем привет
<rapidsp> какбе 64х
<baronos> хелп хелп, терминал нехочет дописывать команды на клавишу TAB
<[Raiden]> а конфиги ест ькакие-нить типа ~/.bashrc  ~/.inputrc
<baronos> bashrc нету второй щас гляну
<baronos> второго тоже нету
<[Raiden]> возьми из /etc/skel  права только свои потом сделай
<[Raiden]> хотя может не только в этом дело
<skaiaiai> Ребят, у кого нить есть установленный ВОВ 3.3.5а?
<baronos> ок спс
<baronos> о чудо, спс за помощь)
<[Raiden]> нп.
<[Raiden]> юзера сам создавал , консольной командой?
<baronos> chmod +x .bashrc и всё)
<baronos> хотя мне кажется что он и так бы заработал когда в папку попал /home/user
<[Raiden]> дефолтные права 644
<[Raiden]> +x не надо вообще, это конфиг, нафиг ему права на запуск
<[Raiden]> ну или я не понял
<[Raiden]> юзера сам создавал , консольной командой?
<[Raiden]> врод ене сложный вопрос )
<baronos> че то я затупил на счет юзера :-[
<[Raiden]> Тогда не важно
<baronos> marlin пойдет на гноме 2?
<baronos> а то вроде написанно использует gtk3
<Retry007> у кого сколько времени занимает компилирование ядра?
<skai> Retry007: у мну 14 секунд
<Retry007> skai, как?
<Pavia> А сколько надо?
<skai> я хз как.обычно в этот момент я просыпаюсь
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> Что стоит освоить новичку в ubuntu?
<shenmue> сиськи
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> канал перепутал
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: видеоредактор
<AlexDevilLX> PiTiVi?
<Seldon> Приветсвую всех
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: когда освоишь, то научишь меня
<Seldon> Народ подскажите что за файл 20_linux_xen лежит в папке конфигов grub2
<Seldon> ведь есть же и просто 20_linux
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: лучше сразу cinelerra
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: у меня никак не получается его установить
<AlexDevilLX> Xen это что то виртуальное
<Seldon> удалить нах?
<AlexDevilLX> Michael72: DEB пакет пробовал?
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: да
<AlexDevilLX> Michael72: Собирал из источника
<AlexDevilLX> Мне сейчас ломать систему не охото
<Michael72> Да, пытался
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643981/
<AlexDevilLX> Michael72: Много требует
<AlexDevilLX> Michael72: Ты тоже используешь Desktop?
<AlexDevilLX> Нашелся второй человек-вопрос\
<Michael72> да
<Seldon> народ так что 20_linux_xen убивать?
<shenmue> бэл такой
<shenmue> был*
<AlexDevilLX> ./configure
<shenmue> человек-загадка в бэтмене
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: нафиг
<artus> @kick Seldon еще 1н мат и бан
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: bash: ./configure: Нет такого файла или каталога
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: Не удаляй, это что то виртуальные
<AlexDevilLX> Michael72: Прочитай Install файл
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX:  ну зачем мне в меню загрузки 10 систем
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: в нём сказано, что надо: autoreconf -i
<AndreX> artus, это в честь чего, ты добрый такой?:)
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX:  вообще как-то много систем в загрузке
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: GRUB2?
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: ld
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: да
<Michael72> autoreconf -i выполнил. В лгах пишет что-то о недостающих библиотеках, а что за библиотеки ничего не понятно
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: хоть удали но из списка не уйдет
<AlexDevilLX> Michael72: А вообще для чего программу
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: как это не уйдет
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX:  удалил граб обновил и все
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: А не проще /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: нет конечно
<AlexDevilLX> Почему
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX:  если потом обновить граб то все назад вернутся
<Seldon> *вернётся
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: Я сам так делал
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: Ты часто его обновляешь?
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: и каждый раз лазить как граб обновил
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: часто
<Seldon> )
<Seldon> меняю иногад внешний вид
<AlexDevilLX> xen виден в списке или нет
<Seldon> *иногда
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: походу старые ядра ещё виднеются
<AlexDevilLX> Seldon: Знаешь правила UNIX
<Seldon> AlexDevilLX: как-нибудь можно их удалить
<Seldon> ?
<Seldon> из загрузки но не из системы
<Michael72> AlexDevilLX: это видеоредактор. Я попытался выполнить в kdenlive видеоролик с эффектами для титров (начальный и конечный), как вот здесь — http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQkTzFD_9iA и у меня получилась ерунда
<Nor8> artus: Здесь?
<artus> Nor8, частично )
<Nor8> artus: Напомни, какой утилитой нвидиа драйвер в дебиане ставил ты.
<artus> ща
<artus> sgfxi
<AlexDevilLX> Что стоит изучить новичку
<artus> !toolbox | AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> AlexDevilLX: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<Nor8> artus: Такой дистр как aptosid не смотрел? Что в нем интересного?
<artus> Nor8, ща гляну )
<Nor8> artus: Какая версия видео драйвера у тебя кстати?
<artus> Nor8, последний с сайта нвидии
<AlexDevilLX> artus: А еще
<orchata> Как мне убрать шифрование Home директории. При установке случайно отметил теперь отдедает болшой кусок жесткого диска
<AlexDevilLX> А что общего Ubuntu с Debian
<Nor8> orchata: Такого быть не может
<orchata> Nor8: чего именно?
<AlexDevilLX> Это ls это list sources?
<Nor8> orchata: Что отъедает
<Umren> пару килобайт отъедает? )
<orchata> Nor8:  У меня гигов 20 отведено под убунту. Сейчас запустил Disk Usage Analyzer он показывает что у Home 7.5 GB  и у .private 7.5 GB.
<AlexDevilLX> ls -l
<Umren> ну эт чо то нето намудрил
<Nor8> orchata: То есть, 7.5 под /home?
<AlexDevilLX> ого
<orchata> Кстати давать ссылку http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolboxhttp://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox    для новичков в убунту, даже не знаю что сказать
<Umren> orchata: годная ссылка, мне точно пригодится))
<artus> orchata, и че те в ней не нравитцо?
<AlexDevilLX> зачем, если проще кинуть все на винт кинуть
<AlexDevilLX> отличная
<artus> orchata, или там надо знание хинди аль других екзотических языков?
<orchata> Nor8:  я имел ввиду 7 гигов это под моего пользователя
<Umren> orchata: инфа кстати даже на _русском_ ! :D
<AlexDevilLX> ~$ cat /etc/debian_version
<AlexDevilLX> squeeze/sid
<AlexDevilLX> нормально вообше
<orchata> artus: ключевое слово - новичок
<artus> orchata, и че ?
<orchata> artus, а так ссылка супер, добал в закладки. Когда что забуду просто можно быстро пробижаться. Но увы ни как не для новичков
<artus> orchata, вот ты не повериш, для человека который умеет читать хотяб снимает 80% вопросов
<AlexDevilLX> Например для меня
<AlexDevilLX> но вопрос еще остался
<Nor8> orchata: Ты какие вообще разделы создавал при установке?
<orchata> artus: Ну я бы сказал полезная ссылка для новичка админа
<orchata> Nor8:  Так сказать fresh install, просто при установке поставил галочку encrypt. Закинул несколько болших файлов и после перезагрузки вот токое вот чудо
<Iorik> сегодня открыл для себя консольный finch. очень недурственная програмка, советую. тот же самый пиджин, только в консоли
<skai> Iorik: обычный консольный пиджин
<orchata> Nor8:  Короче вот так в /home есть две директории 1. Orchata (50%, 8.8 GB, 64 Items)  и .ecryptfs(50%, 8.8 GB, 1 item)
<artus> Iorik, а сам небось в паджине irc пользуеш?
<artus> Iorik, унылый твой финч, до безобразия
<Umren> Iorik: а чем пиджин не устраивает?
<Iorik> ye 'nj kexitt bp rjycjkmys[ xnj z ghj,jdfk
<skai> Escsun: не только.это ограничения сервера фриноды
<skai> http://web.archive.org/web/20041106014450/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<skai> вот так в далеком году 2004 выглядел сайт бубунты
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick artus Кто не с нами, тот против нас. Финч няшка
<AlexDevilLX> Iorik: Вот ты true geek
<AlexDevilLX> !geek | AlexDevilLX
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='geek'
<Iorik> тьфу ты. Это лучшее что я пробовал из консольных клиентов
<AlexDevilLX> Я их не пробовалъ
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, няшка centerim был бы если б умел utf , а финч уныл, да, чуть мени сем все остальные но всеж )
<AlexDevilLX> Хотя уважаю мощь консоли
<artus> *мение чем
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: centerim ещё более уныл.
<inkvizitor68sl> вичат рулит один фиг
<inkvizitor68sl> и финч
<AlexDevilLX> Интерестно, можно ли играть в Space Invaders в терминале
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну мож финч и не уныл, но его стопитцот хоткеев на каждый чих меня как то пугают )
<Iorik> в финче удобно, что не надо отдельно настраивать учетки
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а так вичата с головой )
<Iorik> в пиджине и в нем одни и те же
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем нужен пиджин?
<artus> Iorik, пиджин не нужен,
<inkvizitor68sl> ех.
<inkvizitor68sl> надо сертификаты ставить(
<AlexDevilLX> Холивар
<skai> artus: кто боится финча - тот ви не юзал
<AlexDevilLX> !holywar > inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, please see my private message
<artus> Iorik, есть gajim\psi и weechat, и фсеее
<skai> AlexDevilLX: ты ся бессмертным почувствовал?
<AlexDevilLX> !holywar > Iorik
<ubuntuhelp> Iorik, please see my private message
<Iorik> возможно и не нужен, но мне очень он нравится
<skai> AlexDevilLX: djdthbk d ct, ytj;blfyyj&
<artus> skai, да ви меня то какраз и не пугает, даж нравитцо)
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: ещё раз и я скастую мегазаклинание
<skai> AlexDevilLX: поверил в себя?
<AlexDevilLX> Че?
<AlexDevilLX> Я просто учуил холивар Pidgin vs vChat
<Umren> :D
<skai> AlexDevilLX: а что таке vChat?
<skai> AlexDevilLX: его никто не знает
<AlexDevilLX> :)
<AlexDevilLX> По правде говоря я и сам не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> холивар, это когда у одной из сторон есть возможность выиграть
<inkvizitor68sl> а в ином случае - это избиение убогих
<[Raiden]> с офисами интересный момент произошел
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31189
<Nor8> orchata: Это одно и тоже
<AlexDevilLX>  cat vs touch что и для чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: man cat; man touch
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: мне LibeOffice нравится
<artus> AlexDevilLX, значит так, еще 1н дурацкий ворос и ты вылетиш, как злосный троль
<orchata> Nor8:  Согласен, но вместе они "почемуто" занимают 17.6  GB
<skai> чет япачику  все все сливают лишнее
<Nor8> orchata: Какой прогой смотришь?
<AlexDevilLX> Пойду сам все решать
<AlexDevilLX> Всем пока
<orchata> Nor8:  И это не есть гуд?
<orchata> Nor8: Перепутал ? с !
<orchata> :D
<orchata> Nor8: Disk Usage Analized
<orchata> *Analizer
<Nor8> orchata: Посмотри gpatred'ом
<Nor8> gparted*
<Umren> ghatred
<orchata> Nor8: a зачем
<Nor8>    Да незачем, не смотри вообще, выключи комп и ничего сегодня не делай вообще.
<orchata> Nor8: Все намек понял, щя посмотрю
<AlexDevilLX> Gparted
<shenmue> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AlexDevilLX> Для KDE есть kparted
<orchata> AlexDevilLX:  Это было адресованно мне?
<AlexDevilLX> ye lf
<AlexDevilLX> ну да
<orchata> Так я знаю что такое Gparted
<orchata> Что подтолкнуло вас на мысл что я с этой утилитой не знаком
<AlexDevilLX> Незнаю, вижу речь идет о разметке и подсоветовал gparted
<AlexDevilLX> Baobab
<[Raiden]> в кедах есть партишен менеджер... Вызывается из systemsettings , у меня
<AlexDevilLX> КДЕ пугает детей по ночам
<skai> гпартед круче кдешного
<orchata> Это что за дети такие которые по ночам в кеды играют?
<skai> orchata: спроси в зеркале.там знают
<AlexDevilLX> что за игра кеды
<comrade113> кто нибудь знает как аккуратно удалить haskell-platform ? (ubuntu 10.04 - собирал вручную, в скомпилированных файлах нет никакого намека на uninstall.sh или что-то в этом роде)
<artus> sudo make uninstall
<artus> в каталоге, где собирал
<comrade113> artus: make: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `uninstall'.  Останов.
<AlexDevilLX> как сделать полный бэкап системы и законсервировать его в архив
<artus> ну значит гугли как культурно выковыривать
<[Raiden]> делай ещё раз инсталл с >log.txt там будет список что куда копировалось
<[Raiden]> и чисть
<artus> в следуйший раз будеш сначала думать прежде чем собирать)
<[Raiden]> 3-й вариант - запустить checkinstall и если пакет соберется , поставить и удалить
<comrade113> artus: в гугле или вопросы без ответа или инструкции для макоси, будем посмотреть
<comrade113> [Raiden]: попробую
<comrade113> спасибо
<Umren> comrade113: качай архив снова, смори чо за файлы, ищи удаляй, по идее мона скрипт сделать :D
<Umren> средствами системы уже не удалить никак
<comrade113> да я понимаю
<[Raiden]> есть 4 вариант, если это единственное что ставилось и конвигуре или смейк были без ключей использованы
<[Raiden]> то оно скорее всего в /usr/local
<[Raiden]> т.е. можно вычистить этот каталог и всё
<comrade113> [Raiden]: нене, --prefix я указывал, так что знаю где лежит
<[Raiden]> ясно
<comrade113> просто не нашлось никаких родных способов для удаления, вот я интересуюсь
<[Raiden]> а префикс каой был?
<comrade113> /opt/haskell-platform
<[Raiden]> тогда не вижу проблем )
<[Raiden]> удали папку и всё
<[Raiden]> и в хоме конфиги почисть - если это их создает. Ну или ничего не делай, 1 фиг мешать не будет
<Umren> в /opt - это гуманно
<Umren> :)
<User583[web]> всем привет.
<Retry007> ошибка при компиляции   dpkg-deb: каталог control имеет недопустимые права доступа 2755, пробывал chmod 0777 не помогает, кто что посоветует?
<comrade113> Umren: зато проще запомнить что сам ставил )
<[Raiden]> ваще особых проблем с чисткой нет , мейк инсталл обычн она консоль выдает что куда ставится
<User583[web]> где можно почитать как подрубить комп с убунтой последней через другой комп с Икспи к интернету(интернет ADSL)?
<[Raiden]> Retry007: что собираем?
<comrade113> [Raiden]: уже пролистал лог, вроде бы всё в префикс и ставилось, без лишнего
<Retry007> ядро 2-6-38-8 забыл написать)
<User583[web]> господа не обойдите ламера стороной
<shenmue> почитать как в экспи расшарить интернет
<skai> http://www.lorquotes.ru/view-quote.php?id=5208
<skai> > A lot of persons at work switched back to GNOME or whatever, because we can’t get rid of these problems. Either kdeinit eats our CPU (with Ubuntu Natty) or nepomuk/strigi/akonadi and Co. eat the memory + fill our NFS homes :/ And no, we don’t do bug reports for this, as these are not reproducable problems. (Beside the memory usage I guess and that virtuoso runs amok, but that are known issues if
<skai> you look at our bug tracker)
<skai> и это пишут разрабы кедовых утилит
<skai> вы все еще кедерасите? тада мы идем к вам:))
<jham> хаха
<[Raiden]> Retry007: фиг знает , попробуй  sudo chmod g-s /путь/пака-с-сорцами -R
<Retry007> да уже накопал)
<jham> skai: дай ссылку на цитату плиз
<[Raiden]> zen kernel?
<jham> skai: ah, ok
<skai> ссыль выше.все остальное в треде обсудили
<jham> сорри
<skai> я ж када читал новость - забыл толксы проверить на предмет эпик срача
<[Raiden]> nepomuk/strigi/akonadi - не ужасные фичи и т.к. легко отключаемые кому семантик десктоп не надо
<Retry007> [Raiden],  я вот попутно запросу нашёл http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/01/25/%23ubuntu-ru.html  я так думаю это ты там писал)
<[Raiden]> я
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я тут иногда такой бред несу. Забываю что пишут )
<[Raiden]> непомук и ко позволяют файлы искать быстро  и вести рейтинг и заметки для каждого\любого файла. В общем то мысль неплохая.
<[Raiden]> и естессно как любой индексатор берут ресурсы, когда индекс создается
<Iorik> народ, подскажите, а как в кансоли законектиться по вайфаю? убунту 10.04
<Iorik> *консоли
<[Raiden]> может это прокатит http://kubuntu.ru/node/8438 , вообще я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> случайно статья попалась... На днях
<rapidsp> ку
<rapidsp> как из арча бунту загрузить?
<[Raiden]> wget
<Iorik> спасибо
<rapidsp> из груба ее
<[Raiden]> ух
<[Raiden]> в гугле есть примеры
<[Raiden]> если там в арче груб2 , то скорее всего так же.
<rapidsp> первый
<[Raiden]> странно, обычно там всё новое
<[Raiden]> спроси на archlinux-ru ^)
<[Raiden]> или нагугли руководство, по какому грубу будет - тот и поставь,  а потом действуй
<[Raiden]> шо вы как маленькие (с)
<rapidsp> та с тлф сижу
<skai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<[Raiden]> первый груб не факт что вообще с имиджа сможет грузить
<rapidsp> похоже на то
<rapidsp> пробую лайв записать
<rapidsp> с терминала :)
<[Raiden]> pacman -S grub2-bios
<[Raiden]> если есть, обнови груб и всё будет ок
<[Raiden]> хотя нет. Гарантий нет )
<rapidsp> ща попробую
<User583[web]> где можно почитать как подрубить комп с убунтой 11.04 через другой комп с Икспи к интернету(интернет ADSL)?
<[Raiden]> ежё понятно где
<[Raiden]> у*
<[Raiden]> на ресурсах где обсуждают раздачу инета в виндовс хп
 * [Raiden] смеется
<User583[web]> *WALL*
<[Raiden]> Хотя, так и быть. на компе  убунтой надо прописать днс и указать комп с виндой как шлюз по умолч (команда route) , на винде - выделить 2 соединения и по пкм кликнут ьсоздать мост.
<[Raiden]> если не прокатит, только в свойствах соединения есть шарринг
<[Raiden]> *тогда
<[Raiden]> там как бы 2 варианта. Либо шаринг, либо мост
<User793[web]> и тем не менее, не все же сразу на Линукс содились. должна же быть на форуме какая то обсуждаловка?
<rapidsp> хех.. бутнуться что ли...
<[Raiden]> User793[web]: хочешь - пиши на форум. Вообще если раздавать с компа с виндой, то при чем  тут убунтовский форум?
<[Raiden]> впринципе я всё сказал, единсвенное про синтаксис команды route придется погуглить
<rapidsp> все... нет больше ни одной системы :-)
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: )
<[Raiden]> Там у них целое хавту
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<User793[web]> просто может ктото с этим встречался
<[Raiden]> ну спроси ещё раз, днем по мск, может кто и встречался ) , кроме меня.
<rapidsp> адская федора
 * jham нет
<rapidsp> сама не грузится и бунту из груба выкинула
<[Raiden]> а ты с чег осча пишешь?
<Nor8> rapidsp: Так и не научили они ее рядом с другими осями становиться? )))
<rapidsp> с тлф
<[Raiden]> ды ставится арч с чем угодно, после ртфм
<[Raiden]> *ихнего ртфм
<[Raiden]> груб и в африке...
<rapidsp> верю :)
<Nor8>  rapidsp: Какая видеокарта у тебя?
<rapidsp> нвидия
<Nor8>  rapidsp: Ы федоре не прикрутили еще какую-нибудь утилиту для установки драйвера?
<[Raiden]> вообще мне в сусе нравится груб. Он там по умолчанию с графической темой и ещё там аналог плимута\усплеша никогда не моргает и никогда лишний текст не выдает. Ощущение допилености как бы есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 64-битная версия на момент выхода обычна не допилена )))
<Escsun> [Raiden], в зенвалке так же)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: готов поверить впринципе, я 32бит в виртуалке только видел
<rapidsp> как в федоре в рекавери зайти?
<[Raiden]> Хотя может поставлю, есть раздел с федорой...
<[Raiden]> туда
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: из груба в смысле?
<rapidsp> ага
<[Raiden]> там 1 пункт чтоли? или ты меню не видиш вообще?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Так привык к 1-му паролю в Убунту, что несколько паролей в других дистрах вызывает легкий приступ паранойи:-D
<rapidsp> 1
<orchata> Кстати, а как хранит пароли Keyring?
<[Raiden]> ясно, выдели его, дави E , добавь к опции ядра в конец цифру 1 или 3 -  первое по идее типа рекавери, а 3 - просто режим текст. логина. и потом ctrl+x
<rapidsp> блин в тти не пускает
<orchata> Как по мне так это очень не опасная штука
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у меня везде 1
<[Raiden]> стоит несколько линей в вбоксе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: один пятизначный :-D
<[Raiden]> я просто сразу отказываюсь от создания паролей на хранилку паролей и всё
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а..
<[Raiden]> мой 9 значный, мне пофиг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ))) 35-ти значный )))
<inkvizitor68sl> мда...
<inkvizitor68sl> какие короткие пароли
<[Raiden]> лабиринт отражений помните?
<[Raiden]> читали? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> мне тут в яндексе дали 33 значный пароль для доступа к служебному жабберу из внешней сети... я так ржал...
<Escsun> а какой пароль ?)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Давно читали ))
<inkvizitor68sl> 33 знака, 0-9,a-Z
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня типичный пароль выглядит так?
<inkvizitor68sl> :
<[Raiden]> вот там забавный пароль
<Escsun> жесткий пасс ))
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl:  Показали один раз и попросили запомнить )))
<inkvizitor68sl> intheshadowofthemoonshedancedinthestarlight
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это половинка одного из паролей
<inkvizitor68sl> (вторая половинка - из другой песени - можете не ломать ничего)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что там за пароль был?
<[Raiden]> сорок тысяч обезьян сунули бананы в зад  - пароль.
<inkvizitor68sl> хы =)
<artus> abuyzdct'nbdfibgfhjkblf;tlkbyyst
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: не прокатит
<inkvizitor68sl> '
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, и так до бесконечности)
<inkvizitor68sl> потому я и перешел на англ песни
<inkvizitor68sl> что задолбался подбирать русские
<Nor8>  Могли бы уже додуматься до генерации ключа 256-битного при установке дистра, с возможностью сохранения его на флешку.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, fnfrghjrfnbntckb,hfnmnfrjqgfhjkm ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/614101/
<artus> хотя запятая небось не прокатит)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: угу
<inkvizitor68sl> запятая норм
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Переходи на цитаты из русской литературы )))
<artus> ну тогда норм )
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот " ' ~ \ т прочее не подходя
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Страницу из Толстого вместо пароля,   без пробелов ))))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вобщем исключаем слова с "э" ))
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<[Raiden]> стих ещё какой-нить скажи...
<inkvizitor68sl> dct,eltn[jhjijgjrfybrnjytevth
<inkvizitor68sl> cnhf[xtkjdtxtcrbqcrdthys,tcxtcnyjqxfcnysqcnhf[,hjlf[cdj,jls
<inkvizitor68sl> ,hjlsghbhjlsythfle.nukfpbcjpyfybtytnyfrfpfybzcnhfiytqj;blfybz
<[Raiden]> вообще  с разным регистром и парой циферок 8-10 символов вполне надежно должно быть
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: ты это расскажи тем, кто биткойны генерит массово =)
<inkvizitor68sl> мы тут сегодня придумали, как SSL поломать
<artus> единственное не удобно, фиг набереш с телефона )
<[Raiden]> можно ещё совсем нечитаемые + keepassx
<inkvizitor68sl> а у него пароли 8-10
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: чой то?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хотя на этот случай у меня была фотка клавиатуры)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: эээ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига?
<[Raiden]> тут кто-то подсказывал
<[Raiden]> cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'a-zA-Z0-9' | fold -w 8 | head -1
<[Raiden]> генератор паса
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, я про sdfsdfsdf )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: купи телефон с нормальной клавой
<black_ru> echo $RANDOM$RANDOM
<inkvizitor68sl> black_ru: это цифры
<inkvizitor68sl> смешно
<inkvizitor68sl> я знаю одно BCвода
<inkvizitor68sl> у него одна машина перебирает 10 значные пароли 0-9,a-Z за пару часов
<inkvizitor68sl> а их список генерирует за минут 5
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Силен ))
<inkvizitor68sl> за пару часов - по ssh, в смысле
<Nor8>  Железо бешеных денег стоит ))
<inkvizitor68sl> так что без fail2ban вообще бестолку жить)
<inkvizitor68sl> окупилось быстро, он в волну начальную попал
<artus> [Raiden], echo 'pass' | sha512sum | fold -w 32 | head -1 и паароль большой и если че всегда можно вспомнить )
<|^DEMOSS^|> inkvizitor68sl: =)
<artus> ну и как говоритцо некто не мешает добавить отсебятины в предпоследний знак например )
<[koshka]> artus, че то сообщения не доходят(
<|^DEMOSS^|> inkvizitor68sl: а ты по хаутушке почту настраивал или сам ?
<inkvizitor68sl> |^DEMOSS^|: а я её не настраиваю почти никогда
<artus> [koshka], аха ((
<|^DEMOSS^|> inkvizitor68sl: тоесть ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем её настравиать?
<|^DEMOSS^|> inkvizitor68sl: ну как... сервер электронной почты... чтобы создавать юзерам ящики и защищать от спама
<inkvizitor68sl> да вон их в интернетах море.
<inkvizitor68sl> делать мне нечего, ещё чего то настраваить всяким хомякам.
<|^DEMOSS^|> в том то и дело что море, а толковых мало
<inkvizitor68sl> |^DEMOSS^|: на pdd.yandex.ru дорогу показать?
<inkvizitor68sl> или на google.com/a, если ящиков поменьше надо, но крутых?
<[koshka]> привет, Влад
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka]: мяу
<|^DEMOSS^|> у нас есть сервера, свой сайт и должна быть своя почта
<inkvizitor68sl> |^DEMOSS^|: ты чушь несешь, честно. Вот из-за таких, как ты - в мире полно спамеров и им есть откуда слать почту ;)
<|^DEMOSS^|> почему чуш ?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что 30 админов явно настроили pdd лучше, чем ты настроишь свой сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем настраиваю я обычно скриптом от ispmanager
<|^DEMOSS^|> пдд в первй раз вижу о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> много открытий чудных скрывает яндекс
<inkvizitor68sl> они там сами не знают, что у них есть
<inkvizitor68sl> (это сугубо моё мнение)
<[koshka]> ская нет(
 * [koshka] помацала inkvizitor68sl 
<inkvizitor68sl> skai|offline:
<[koshka]> та спит же )
<inkvizitor68sl> можно разбудить, чо
<[koshka]> не нужно)
<[koshka]> пускай спит ;)
<[koshka]> artus, ння ня ??
<artus> [koshka], мя, ты зачем жибир поломала? )
<[koshka]> я? он сам ><
<[koshka]> я хз че с ним
<ambal> есть кто?)
<Escsun> все спят
<[koshka]> ambal, он врет
<[koshka]> тут просто вообще ни кого нет
<artus> все ушли на фронт
<[koshka]> artus,  у меня ты че то в оффлайне *
<ambal> Escsun: помоги, плз, как убрать этот "framebuffer" ? кто-то тут когда-то давал ссылку на хороший мануал... гугл фигню выдаёт какую-то..
<artus> [koshka], это ты у меня в оффлайне )
<Escsun> ambal, ой я уже не помню совсем ))
<artus> [koshka], а все остальные есть )
<[koshka]> омг
<Escsun> artus, это ты в оффлайне)
<Escsun> artus, а она есть)
<[koshka]> хаха
<[koshka]> привет,Сережа
<artus> Escsun, тебя вообще в ростере нет)
<Escsun> [koshka], привет)
<artus> XuMuK, я онлайн*?
<ambal> Escsun: там каки-то модели надо было прописывать в /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<Escsun> artus, ты оффлайн )
<ambal> модули*
<[koshka]> [0:22:45] Кошка: оу
<[koshka]> [0:22:50] escsun: м?)
<[koshka]> вот)
<[koshka]> я там ;)
<ambal> я уже 3 прописал и нифига..
<[koshka]> XuMuK, я онлайн ? ;)
<Escsun> ambal, не помню честно )
<artus> [00:23:27] artus: я есть?
<artus> [00:23:28] Сеанс зашифрован и БУДЕТ сохранена история сообщений
<artus> [00:23:28] Личность удаленного контакта не подтверждена. Нажмите на кнопке со щитом для подробностей.
<artus> [00:23:36] inkvizitor68sl: угу
<artus> та к что ненадо ляля)
<Escsun> круть )
<Escsun> artus, перезапусти клиент ))
<ambal> Escsun: как узнать, какого числа последний раз я тут был? в логах найду может...
<Escsun> [koshka], а ты клиент обнови )
<artus> Escsun, перезапускал, кошки нет, шариков инк и химик есть )
<Escsun> ambal, уже не узнаешь, ты зашел )
<[koshka]> омг)
<Escsun> ambal, но
<ambal> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<Escsun> ambal, какой у тебя клиент ?
<Escsun> ambal, можешь по логам легко найти)
<ambal> Escsun: мозила)
<Escsun> если ты их ввел
<Escsun> ambal, омг)
<Escsun> ambal, каким же ты убогим клиентом пользуешься )
<[koshka]> че то клип найти не могу о_О
<ambal> Escsun: веб-чат) удобно)
<Escsun> ambal, не)
<Escsun> ambal, удобно для новичка)
<Escsun> ambal, но ты не новичок )
<ambal> :)
<ambal> Escsun: ты ведёшь логи? найди меня там, посмотри, ты вроде тоже был, когда я тут спрашивал насчёт фреймбуфера этого..)
<Escsun> ambal, ага пытаюсь grep какой то убогий)
<Escsun> находит то чего не надо)
<Escsun> ambal, не это надо лезть на ПК
<Escsun> ambal, там другие логи)
<Escsun> ambal, завтра ))
<Escsun> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<ambal> Escsun: завтра позно))
<Escsun> ambal, почему?
<ambal> Escsun: щас хочу сделать)
<[koshka]> ambal, спать иди лучше ;)
<Escsun> ambal, http://leolik.blogspot.com/2008/02/framebuffer-ubuntu-710.html
<Escsun> ambal, одна ссылка что я нашел в этих логах
<Escsun> ambal, там еще комменты почитай )
<ambal> Escsun: это наоборот для включения
<Escsun> ambal, дык можно и выключить же)
<Escsun> ambal, ты почитай ))
<ambal> Escsun: это ты в логах нашёл? там рядом мне кто-то ещё скидывал
<Escsun> как включить
<Escsun> ambal, да grep немного убог)
<ambal> да я вроде сделал наоборот и всё-ровно он живой ещё
<Escsun> вырежи )
<Escsun> удали вообще
<ambal> как?))
<artus> греп то чего уже убог?
<Escsun> ambal, чем те тот фреймбуфер не угодил
<ambal> Escsun: да у меня монитор такой, что когда переключаюсь в консоль, он перестаёт показывать, пишет типа input signal out of range
<Escsun> ambal, а))
<ambal> победить его я так и не смог, поэтом всегда грохаю фреймбуфер
<Escsun> ambal, точно
<Escsun> ambal, сейчас вспомню )
<Escsun> жаль)
<Escsun> логи на другом компе)
<Escsun> ambal, а какая у тебя видео ?
<ambal> Escsun: встроенная 6100 nvidia
<Escsun> ambal, а дистр?
<ambal> ubuntu 11.04
<Escsun> ambal, омг
<Escsun> мне груб 1 надо)
<Escsun> то есть старый )
<Escsun> ambal, nofb
<Escsun> ambal, там можно добавить в конце )
<Escsun> ambal, и не будет фреймбуфера ..
<Escsun> но это в старом грубе
<ambal> Escsun: в грубе не будет, а в консоли..?
<Escsun> ambal, дык в консоле
<Escsun> ambal, тоже не будет0
<Escsun> ambal, груб то тут причем)
<ambal> Escsun: ясно, вроде это было в мае, ща смотрю логи))
<ambal> нашёл след.. 2го числа я начал всю эту фигню..))
<ambal> 2011-05-02 18:39:17  <boris_t> http://www.abone.pp.ru/2010/05/ubuntu-1004.html как убить графическую консоль
<ambal> вот оно))
<Escsun> ambal, вот оно что)
<ambal> :)
<Escsun> не таких логов нет(
<aleksei`> доброго времени суток
<ambal> пойду на ребут, проверю..)
<black_ru> А можно к w3m прикрутить nano?
<black_ru> или это в rc.conf
<artus> причем тут rc.conf то ?
<TomFarr> ночер
<TomFarr> artus, я нашел тут скрин двух годичной давности - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_HH6DFuNrRgk/S3PyykjmNnI/AAAAAAAAAgw/KD8uinRi8b0/s1600-h/shot.png
<TomFarr> люди!!!
<Escsun> где люди)
<TomFarr> вон они - побежале... стайкой!
<artus> TomFarr, )))
<artus> TomFarr, мои 2х летней давности вообще страх и ужас )
<TomFarr> мои тоже все обливают грязью
<TomFarr> до сих пор между прочим =)
<artus> гг
<TomFarr> http://irc.linsovet.com/shots/index.php?pic=2 вот последний скрин, актуальный
<shenmue> о обоина смачная
<TomFarr> какая из двух то?
<shenmue> нее... тут в сети откапал
<shenmue> а у тя с эльфикой клевая первая
<TomFarr> neon на gnome-looks.org
<artus> я такой бред рисовал когда у меня температура до 40.5 поднялась а я вторые сутки на смене был , то еще психоделичное творение в ультраярких красках
<TomFarr> с эльфийкой помоиму тоже оттуда
<TomFarr> artus, так это же фотка просто
<shenmue> http://www.comicvine.com/x-23/29-3560/fan-art/108-10221/x_23_brooding/105-1586387/
<TomFarr> в электронный микросков
<shenmue> красота
<TomFarr> *п
<[Raiden]> pic=2 невозможно смотреть
<[Raiden]> http://dirty.ru/comments/318097/#new
<aleksei`> :)
<TomFarr> [Raiden], да качество ужасно просили jpg сделать именно для этого ресурса... а по большому счету очень удобный интерфейс получился. быстрый, почти без лагов работает, и к моему вкусу подходит.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-15
<guest> Как обновиться до Sid?
<guest> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<guest> gde uboTTu?
<Norvvel> Народ, сори за ламерство, пробую поставить с сырца x4d, говорит нету GLIB => 2.4.0, проверяю locate glib /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.4 вроде есть. Может как-то префикс прописать. Подскажите.
<wechat>  dpkg -s `dpkg -l | grep glib2 | awk {'print $2'}`
<Norvvel> wechat: идет перечень пакетов Status: install ok installed, как префикс прописать к libglib2.0-dev при сборке
<wechat> А поставить*
<wechat> Эт л же дев
<wechat> кинб что ли лог configure
<wechat> У мну на дебиане wheezy нету. Стопудово у тебя ее тоже нет из коробки.
<wechat> So install it!
<Norvvel> This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
<Norvvel> running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.
<Norvvel> It was created by d4x configure 2.5.7.1, which was
<Norvvel> generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was
<Norvvel>   $ ./configure
<Norvvel> ## --------- ##
<Norvvel> ## Platform. ##
<wechat> dpaste.de
<Norvvel> Чет меня выкинуло=)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кто хайлайтил меня всуе
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/6490094 кто-то может помочь по этому вопросу? дорешить его, плз :)
<Wolfeh> Доброе утро, были бы Вы заинтересованы в покупке собаки корма для 20 моне
<rapidsp> фу блин... нада всегда иметь актуальный лайвдискююю
<rapidsp> груб в 11.04 старым лайвом не восстановишь
<skai> rapidsp: 4.2
<skai> rapidsp: я от 10.04 лайвом все делал
<rapidsp> skai: нинай, у меня 9.10 был - там как бы уже груб2
<XuMuK> Доброе утро
<testmason> Доброе ;)
<testmason> [root]#  cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.39.3 [root]#  cp /boot/config-2.6.32-32-generic .config [root]#  make xconfig
<testmason> и после этого выдает ошибку 2 (make[1]: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck', требуемой для `scripts/kconfig/qconf.o'.  Останов.
<testmason> make: *** [xconfig] Ошибка 2
<testmason> )
<testmason> как решается это?(первый раз компилирую ядро)
<XuMuK> testmason, а ты как пытаешься компилировать?
<testmason> мануал :D
<XuMuK> чо мануал?
<testmason> http://rus-linux.net/lib.php?name=/MyLDP/kernel/kernel.html вот завис на 4. Как сконфигурировать ядро
<XuMuK> testmason, по идее перед make надо запустить ./configure
<testmason> момент. попробую
<XuMuK> testmason, только не забудь в папку с исходнегами зайти и оттуда эту комманду выполнить
<XuMuK> testmason, попробуй просто make config без x
<bosyak> А есть что-нибудь лучше убунты, для десктопа?
<XuMuK> testmason, http://itmages.ru/image/view/231345/ce0ff747
<XuMuK> bosyak, на вкус и цвет...
<bosyak> XuMuK: на твой вкус есть лучше?
<testmason> XuMuK, если же делать просто "make config" - берёт со старого ядра
<testmason> тоесть тот же результат как у make oldconfig
<testmason> Все.Решил проблему.
<DropSQL> здравствуйте, помогите плз мне с вопросов по git+redmine http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/6490094
<DropSQL> :)
<XuMuK> DropSQL, я смотрел уже, только не совсем понял, что именно ты хочешь сделать и что у тебя не получается...
<DropSQL> XuMuK: там описано, но о сути не могу делать пуш с гита... :( то есть клон создаю, авторизация в гите проходит, а push выполнить не могу.... выдает ошибки. Мне нужна связка git+redmine, по сути которая уже существует не считая этой мелочи (с push)
<DropSQL> XuMuK: вот очень нужно решить, но как-то не получается :)
<DropSQL> XuMuK: если можеешь, был бы благодарен :)
<XuMuK> DropSQL, а код ошибки какой? не 22 случайно?
<DropSQL> XuMuK: всё там написал: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/6490094?lastmod=1310632443416#comment-6492125 кода вроде бы небыло, я исользую toroiseGit
<XuMuK> DropSQL, я там не увидел кода ошибки
<DropSQL> XuMuK: скажи где  посмотреть - скажу :)
<DropSQL> XuMuK: http://pastebin.com/QgtSTfQ6 вот всё nxj только что написало... я хз где код посмотреть
<XuMuK> exe? o_O из винды чтоль?
<XuMuK> DropSQL, попробуй вот эти фишки http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3947530/git-push-fatal-failed
<XuMuK> DropSQL, ты по какомы протоколу вапще пытаешься "толкать"?
<XuMuK> какому*
<DropSQL> XuMuK: http://DropSQL@git.neval.co.ua/git/mnb - судя по всему http :)
<XuMuK> Dav On и LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so cтоит?
<XuMuK> в конфиге апача
<XuMuK> DropSQL, короче сделай, как там в ссылке описано...
<^DEMOSS^> -_- e;c
<^DEMOSS^> ужос
<DropSQL> XuMuK:          Oops! Something Bad Happened!      не доступно
<^DEMOSS^> делать свою посчту на своем сервере - хуже чем делать сайт предприятию
<DropSQL> XuMuK: Dav On включено, LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so - хз, где оно должно быть?
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, я тебе сразу об этом сказал)) ку))
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, юзай либо гуглоапсы либо яндекс, либо ставь сервер atmail
<XuMuK> DropSQL, ну наверное в мод энейблд)
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK привет...
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, у яндегса спам фильтры хорошие
<^DEMOSS^> да я ужо понял, но я так ненавижу яндекс и у гуглоапсов такие ограничения.... что придется заниматься сексом с мозгом
<DropSQL> LoadModule dav_fs_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_fs.so
<DropSQL> есть :)
<^DEMOSS^> хотя..... XuMuK а можно свою веб морду юзать а не яндекса, и чтобы почта работала как нативная, только посредством яндекса ?
<^DEMOSS^> я раундкуб люблю
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, просто сам стралкивалсо с этой проблемой(почту для домена), в итоге перевел на гугл апс, щас у меня mail@xumuka.net через них работатет и на userhive.org тоже...
<DropSQL> ^DEMOSS^: да, настрой pop3, smtp :)
<DropSQL> ^DEMOSS^: правда буде меденей :) некоторые веб-морды такое поддерживают вроде
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK в гуглоапсах я нашел только корпораивную почту с ограничением в 10 юзеров и 25 гигабайт.
<XuMuK> DropSQL, хорошо, читай надежно, самому вряд ли получится
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, atmail зацени)
<DropSQL> XuMuK: а ссылка которую ты дал не доступна, можешь плз ещё раз кинуть проверив?
<XuMuK> http://atmail.com/
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK он не сильно ужасен ? )
<XuMuK> совсем не ужасен)
<^DEMOSS^> гуд
<XuMuK> DropSQL, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3947530/git-push-fatal-failed
<^DEMOSS^> пойду ценить
<XuMuK> ссылка рабочая 100%
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^, к нему и вебморда очень даже няшная и мобильная версия есть))
<DropSQL> XuMuK: странно, нашло
<DropSQL> XuMuK: единственное что не так быо как описано - это "chown -R apache:apache" . но и это не помогло :(
<XuMuK> DropSQL, да у тебя вроде и ошибка не в доступе... не permmission denied же?
<XuMuK> так ладно... мне идти надо... ща зайду с мобильнека, но особо там не поможешь))
<XuMuK> DropSQL, спроси у inkvizitor68sl ))
<XuMuK> если уж он не подскажет, тада я хз))
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ink, помоги чуваку апач настроить на пуш запросы))
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> chown -R www-data:www-data блаблабла
<inkvizitor68sl> или рассказывайте всю истрию вкратце
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ага)
<^DEMOSS^> XuMuK o_O это гудддд
<AlexDevilLX> O:-)
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<AlexDevilLX> Вот я поставил sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet
<AlexDevilLX> и теперь у меня там есть загадочный temp1
<XuMuK[DHD]> Демосс, я знаю)) потому и сказал%)
<AlexDevilLX> XuMuK: Что такое DHD
<XuMuK[DHD]> Телефон
<AlexDevilLX> Ааа
<AlexDevilLX> А температура GPU важна?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ппц... Столько глупых вопросов никто не задавал...
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice XuMuK[DHD]
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ты хотя бы изредка гуглом пользуйся
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice "XuMuK[DHD]"
<inkvizitor68sl> не матерись
<XuMuK[DHD]> Гдее??
<inkvizitor68sl> животное называется песец
<inkvizitor68sl> а не пепец
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: ну в общем не могу выполнить push в гите, ошибки http://pastebin.com/QgtSTfQ6, но ри этом авторизация, создание проекта и т. д. работает хорошо
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: clone кстати тоже нормально срабатывает
<XuMuK[DHD]> И ты туда же чтоль? Чо, уже ппц матом стали считать?
<inkvizitor68sl> error: cannot lock existing info/refs
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK[DHD]: да
<AlexDevilLX> Мдаа
<AlexDevilLX> В гугле нет temp1
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ндаа... Деградация детектед
<qox> !nick qox
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick qox'
<inkvizitor68sl> DropSQL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/293553
<GoTLiuM> hi, people
<GoTLiuM> живые все?
<qox> хай
<qox> каким образом тут ник зарегить можно подскажите?
<qox> учетку создать
<inkvizitor68sl> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: читал это, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/293553/comments/5 это мне лично не помогло
<qox> !reg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='reg'
<qox> спс
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: http://pastebin.com/e5KEPKXr вот мой конфиг, http://git.neval.co.ua/git/mnb и http://DropSQL@git.neval.co.ua/git/mnb не влияют на ошибку
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice "XuMuK[DHD]"
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: [remote "upload"] раздела у меня небыло и данные берет с origin :( может ещё чтот не так?
<DropSQL>  inkvizitor68sl: то есть это в любом случае проблема клиента?
<Umren> use mercurial luke
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: не получается всёже сделать, можешьплз подсказать может, плз?
<AlexDevilLX> Напишите Bash скрипт, в котором бы каждые 20 минут выводился notify-senf
<AlexDevilLX> и цикл
<skai> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/patent/124170/
<XuMuK[DHD]> Dropsql, ну чо, решил?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: 100 рублей и напишу.
<Gordio> while true; do notify-senf "Hello world!"; sleep 20m; done
<XuMuK[DHD]> AlexDevilX, а в рот те жеваной морковкой не плюнуть?)
<Gordio> XuMuK[DHD], ты зло)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Совесть то имей...
<Gordio> эм перепутал_
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, это ТЫ зло! :)
<AlexDevilLX> http://s45.radikal.ru/i110/1107/d3/2a417a1995ff.jpg
<Gordio> AlexDevilLX, сколько весит?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Я не зло, просто чел ошибочно полагает, что за него другие должны все решать и обьяснять... А самому лень лишний раз в гугл залезть
<Umren> AlexDevilLX, ща сгоришь
<AlexDevilLX> Umren: почему?
<Umren> потому чо высокая температура!
<AlexDevilLX> лол
<Umren> AlexDevilLX, что делать будешь?
<Gordio> while true; do notify-send "WARNING" "Save you eyes!; sleep 20m; done;
<Gordio> вот так правильнее
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ладно када правдо что то, на что трудно найти ответ, но он уже неделю тут всякую чушь спрашивает со скоростью сто вопросов в час...
<AlexDevilLX> а цикл есть
<Umren> XuMuK, ему 11 лет
<AlexDevilLX> 13
<Umren> не, ты врешь
<Umren> 11 не больше
<Umren> в 13 уже пацаны патчат фрибсд во всю
<AlexDevilLX> А нафиг?
<Umren> что б в 15 уже в гугле работать
<AlexDevilLX> пропатчить freebsd до kde
<Umren> а не идти штаны в вузе просиживать
 * Gordio :(
<Gordio> ммм... хочу в гугле работать...
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl, XuMuK[DHD]: пробовал в обычном git клиенте на ubuntu, всё равно таже ошибка :( http://pastebin.com/YzWEMMuh
<Gordio> Я могу даже скрипт написать который выводит сообщение каждые 20 минут
<Gordio> DropSQL, psatie.org !
<DropSQL> Gordio: есть раздница какой сервис?
<AlexDevilLX> Хорошо
<AlexDevilLX> Ааа
<Gordio> AlexDevilLX, это куда ты пушаешь?
<AlexDevilLX> BSD под KDE пачат
<Gordio> блин
<Gordio> DropSQL, ^^^
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl, XuMuK[DHD]: в общем судя по всему дело не в клиенте :( я могу дать логины/пассы попробуете у себя :)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Вот я и намекаю, что надо хоть чуть чуть самому напрягацо, а не других напрягать...
<XuMuK[DHD]> А если такая философия не устраивает, то гоу обратно в винду, пока не подрастёт)
<AlexDevilLX> XuMuK[DHD]: Лучше учится по примерам
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: вот и иди ищи примеры.
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: в чем проблема то?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Вот и учись, в гугле их миллионы!
<DropSQL> Gordio: если да, не проблема, буду юзать pastie.org
<inkvizitor68sl> DropSQL: ты тот баг прочитай. там куча вариантов решения проблем.
<AlexDevilLX> Такого нет
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexDevilLX: какого нет?
<AlexDevilLX> Да блин сейчас материнка згорит
<AlexDevilLX> 20 минут и отдых
<XuMuK[DHD]> Вот лечить только не надо...
<Gordio> AlexDevilLX, лучше бы мозг сгорел
<AlexDevilLX> Пойду разбирать пример
<AndreX> AlexDevilLX: ну вот иди в гугл и ищи примеры, я тебе уже 100 раз говорил чтобы всякие детские вопросы не задавал
<AlexDevilLX> Пример взрослого
<AndreX> а если проц грееца посмотр в процессах что его юзает
<AlexDevilLX> Chromium
<AlexDevilLX> Короче, я не знаю с чего мне начинать, что стоит изучить сначала, какой тактики придерживатся: штудировать книги или учится в бою?
<fess^it> !reg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='reg'
<fess^it> !registration
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='registration'
<fess^it> !registrations
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='registrations'
<fess^it> !registr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='registr'
<fess^it> ska
<fess^it> hi all
<AlexDevilLX> Hi
<fess^it> как зарегиться тут?
<AndreX> fess^it: /ns help register
<AlexDevilLX> Тоесть зарегестрировать ник?
<fess^it> именно
<AlexDevilLX> fess^it: сейчас скажу, давно делал
<fess^it> thx AndreX
<AlexDevilLX> fess^it: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD EMAIL 
<fess^it> спс
<AlexDevilLX> fess^it: на email придет  уведомление
<AlexDevilLX> fess^it: а для логина используй /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD 
<AlexDevilLX> Вот и мой первый ответ
<fess^it> ты клёвый))))))))))))))
<fess^it> народ а че за карусель коньки при старте системы в фоне незапускаються?
<fess^it> правлю конф сэйв автоматом рестартяться коньки и сразу счастье
<AlexDevilLX> Еще раз по-русски
<fess^it> любое изменение просто ресэйв и сразу все хорошо
<AndreX> fess^it:  sleep 10 && conky
<AlexDevilLX> AndreX: Я так понял sleep это пауза
<AndreX> ага
<AlexDevilLX> Вот слава богу
<AndreX> если дальше будет в фоне то поставь больше
<fess^it> я со скрипта их стартую добавлял  sleep 10 && conky
<fess^it> и все равно
<fess^it> а с чем вобще связано это?
<AndreX> 100 напиши
<fess^it> типо коньки поперег батьки в пекло лезут?
<AlexDevilLX> Коньки не очень мне
<fess^it> ставь лыжи)
<AlexDevilLX> Ну вот зачем выводить Часы если они есть на панели
<AlexDevilLX> Я конечно согласен, что некоторые конфиги хороши, но большенство людей не придерживаются правилам минимализма
<fess^it> а почему часы то сразу?)
<AlexDevilLX> Ну вот у меня они не отображают температуру процессора
<AlexDevilLX> Незнаю, большенство конфигов с ними
<fess^it> )))
<fess^it> нет ты просто так написал что коньки из за часов ставят)))
<AlexDevilLX> и еще там есть проблемма с desktop mode или что то в этом роде, что нужно прирабнивать к override
<AlexDevilLX> Нуда
<fess^it> ладно я сдаюсь)
<AndreX> fess^it: background yes и use_xft yes в начале конфига
<AndreX> должно быть
<fess^it> это все написал я
<fess^it> я его сам писал
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: You probably need to add and edit ~/.netrc  подскажи плз, это о чем? а если я с винды?
<AlexDevilLX> и еще про override не забудь
<AlexDevilLX> fess^it: дай ICQ
<fess^it> 937-99-92
<AlexDevilLX> fess^it: добавься
<AndreX> DropSQL: он тебя просит отредактровать или создать .netrc
<XuMuK[DHD]> Пинг
<AndreX> понг
<XuMuK[DHD]> :)
<AndreX> бот уснул
<XuMuK[DHD]> Dropsql, не умно ниразу просить чо и как для винды га канале линукса, не считаешь?)
<XuMuK[DHD]> На*
<AndreX> да он походу на сшеле чёто ковыряет
<AndreX> хм чёта у меня дома с нетом твориться )
<XuMuK[DHD]> Смысл не меняецо как бы))
<slav> всем привет
<XuMuK[DHD]> Вапще хомяки расслабились))
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ку
<slav> кто-нибудь посещает IRC ubuntu developers classes?
<AndreX> ну разрабы наверно
<new_ubuntu_user> Здравствуйте!
<slav> new_ubuntu_user: привет
<AndreX> new_ubuntu_user: привет привет
<new_ubuntu_user> Подскажите как установить проприетарный драверы для видеокарты nvidia?
<new_ubuntu_user> Установил nvidia-current
<AndreX> apt-get install nvdia-current
<new_ubuntu_user> Но грузится nouveau
<AndreX> i*
<slav> а выбрал в Система -> настройки ?
<slav> у меня английская бубунту
<slav> не могу точно сказать
<new_ubuntu_user> Система - настройка чего?
<new_ubuntu_user> говори на английском
<new_ubuntu_user> jockey?
<new_ubuntu_user> jockey говорит, что установлен nvidia-current
<|Resager|> êàê îòêëþ÷èòü àâòîìàòè÷åñêîå ïîäêëþ÷åíèå ê DSL?
<ubuntuhelp> |Resager|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<slav> system -> administration -> additional drivers
<slav> там вроде можно выбрать тоже
<AndreX> да стоят они у него походу
<new_ubuntu_user> slav: там уже установлен nvidia-current
<slav> там даже говоришь юзать проприетарный драйвер и система должна сама ставить , так у меня было правда в 9.04
<slav> хм
<new_ubuntu_user> во что грузит http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439278/
<|Resager|> во!
<|Resager|> как отключить автоматическое подключение к DSL?
<XuMuK[DHD]> В блеклист занеси nouveau
<new_ubuntu_user> в блеклисте есть, всё равно грузит
<new_ubuntu_user> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439280/
<new_ubuntu_user> карточка есть 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de0 (rev a1)
<new_ubuntu_user> nvidia-detector говорит None
<new_ubuntu_user> куда комнуть?
<new_ubuntu_user> копнуть
<|Resager|> и может ли это быть причина, по которой роутер коннектится, а инета нету (был дсл, поставили оптику через роутер). Настройки вот так сделал: http://rghost.ru/14613251.view а в винде вот так http://rghost.ru/14622561.view
<|Resager|> в винде работает всё, в убунте нет(
<AndreX> |Resager|: ну так пропиши айпишники как в винде а то они у тебя все по нулям
<|Resager|> по идее правильно же сделал в убунте, по аналогии с настройками сети в винде? ПРавда настроенный ранее подключаться автоматчиески дсл я не выключал (и не знаю как)
<taro> привет
<AndreX> |Resager|: а у тебя точно эта сетевуха в нет глядит?
<|Resager|> я обе настроил одинакого
<new_ubuntu_user> хмм, ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<new_ubuntu_user> зато есть nvidia-current
<|Resager|> тем более в той что я настроил (под номером 0) есть кое какие цифры по передаче инфы (возможно общение карточки с роутером) а на другой, под номером 1, ни единого байта не вышло и не зашло
<SAPetrovich> <|Resager|>у тебя конфликта адресов нет случаем?
<AndreX> |Resager|: модем как настроен бридж или как роутер
<|Resager|> роутер
<SAPetrovich> <|Resager|>или винда и убунта на одной машине
<|Resager|> винда и убунта на одной машине
<SAPetrovich> такс, еще раз о проблеме
<|Resager|> Как на скринах, я настроил винду, инет есть. в убунте раньше был ДСЛ, он подключался автоматически, я его не отключал и не знаю где. просто настроил сетевое подключение как показано на скрине в убунте
<|Resager|> роутер пингуется
<|Resager|> мой ип, который вставил туда, 192/168/100/10 пингуется тоже
<|Resager|> а вот 8.8.8.8 не пингуется
<|Resager|> и через браузер инета нет
<SAPetrovich> а нс-ки отвечают?
<SAPetrovich> нс провайдера
<|Resager|> нс-ки? что это.. я больше ничего не проверял.. могу  показать что выводил ifconfig
<|Resager|> днски не проверял
<SAPetrovich> пропингуй днс их
<SAPetrovich> ответ есть?
<|Resager|> я сейчас в винде, перезагружусь. проверю
<|Resager|> вам что-нибудь эт оскажет? 178.187.173.13/console_log_20110715.txt
<SAPetrovich> <|Resager|>выложи, глянем
<|Resager|> SAPetrovich что выводит консоль я скинул
<|Resager|> сейчас ребутнусь, првоерю нски
<|Resager|> Не пингуется нс-сервер вообще никогда. И роутер кстати тоже, но он начинает пинговаться после команды: sudo ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.100.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<|Resager|> ну и собственно ip route до этой команды ничего не выдает, а после выдает ето: 192.168.100.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.100.10
<|Resager|> что тут может не так настроено? :(
<SAPetrovich> <|Resager|>пропиши вручную конфиг в /etc/network/interfaces а не через нетворк-манагер
<|Resager|> я открывал там, глядел... но ничего путного не разглядел(
<|Resager|> попробую накопать скрипт в гугле чтоле.. или мб у кого ту утесть?
<|Resager|> примерный
<SAPetrovich> http://paste.pro/2228533
<|Resager|> SAPetrovich спасибо
<jlewka> |Resager|, пона включен нетворк менеджер файл interface будет игнорится
<SAPetrovich> <|Resager|>его ващпе можно удалить
<|Resager|> jlewka пона? а как пона отключить?
<fess^it> пока*
<jlewka> sudo service netwro........ stop
<|Resager|> хм, а потом азпустить ?
<jlewka> и удалить еще из автозагрузки
<|Resager|> *запустить
<jlewka> sudo service netwro........ start
<|Resager|> вот как из автозагрузки вытащить, это я и хотел изначально узнать
<|Resager|> правда не знал сначало что конкретно мне из автозагрузки вытаскивать
<|Resager|> *сначала
<|Resager|> Окей, спасибо, сейчас попробую!
<jlewka> update-rc
<jlewka> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=5755.0
<DropSQL> XuMuK[DHD]: не умно, но в линухе тож какт не помогает :)
<Alagos> Кто может подсказать фирму по ремонту компьютеров, принтеров, ксероксов и сканеров в Киеве? А еще было бы хорошо узнать на каком железе лучше будет работать бубен, так как на предприятии нужно переводить все на опенсорс
<SergeyIT> Alagos что значит лучше?
<mimax> Здравствуйте... У меня проблема. Поставил себе Ubuntu 11.04 Natty, всё супер кроме одного НО. Я не могу добавлять в автозагрузку нужные мне программы + поставив себе Chromium у меня постоянно вылазит сообщение о том, что "Chromium не является сейчас браузером по умолчанию" Ð
<artus> !255 | mimax
<ubuntuhelp> mimax: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<mimax_> Здравствуйте.  У меня проблема следующего характера. Я не могу добавлять в автозагрузку нужные мне программы. Ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<Fylh_if> mimax дай им права на выполнение
<Fylh_if> mimax_ дай им права на выполнение
<mimax_> У меня нету прав. Я пробовал играться с пользователями
<Fylh_if> +x же
<Fylh_if> как ты "игрался с пользователями" ?
<Fylh_if> как это выглядит?
<mimax_> Я захожу как обычно в "Автоматически загружаемые приложения" и там пробую добавить
<mimax_> или снять галочки
<Fylh_if> давно на Линуксе?
<mimax_> после перезагрузки всё обратно на своих местах
<mimax_> первый день
<Fylh_if> ясно
<mimax_> =)
<baronos> minimax: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9
<Fylh_if> и всё же mimax_  как ты "игрался с пользователями" ?  как это выглядит?
<mimax_> А еще поставил себе Chromium  и у меня постоянно вылетает собщение о том, что он не является браузером поумолчанию... Уже всё что мог делал, весь нет перерыл, ничего не помогло...
<mimax_> Заходил в пользователи и группы
<The_MEk1> он создавал фигурки пользователей, расставлял их перед собой в песочнице и игралсо :)
<Fylh_if> firefox чем плох?
<mimax_> там выбирал пользователя под которым захожу и определял в администраторы
<baronos> в предпочтительные приложения зайди там выбери хромиум
<mimax_> выбирал, не поогает
<mimax_> фаерфокс вообще снес
<baronos> скачай хром а не хромиум
<baronos> хромиум глючноватый
<Fylh_if> mimax_ молодец кстати, что заходишь в ирк и спрашиваешь что у тебя проблема, в первый день.
<Fylh_if> очень плохо что не юзаешь поисковые системы перед тим
<Fylh_if> *этим
<mimax_> извиняйте, просто всё уже перерыл в нете
<baronos> help.ubuntu.ru тут найдешь почти всё что нужно
<Fylh_if> не всё, на форуме бубунты должен быть уже ответ
<Fylh_if> да и baronosкинул ссылку, которую ты не увидел
<mimax_> я сейчас по той ссылке пробую =)
<mimax_> потом отпишусь
<mimax_> заранее благодарен вам
<Fylh_if> давай, удачи тебе в начинаниях
<Umren> mimax_, www.google.ru/chrome
<Fylh_if> гуглохром следит за тобой
<baronos> :-D
<Fylh_if> Я не юзаю его з за этого
<Umren> ye ye
<Umren> ну ну
<mimax_> :D
<Umren> ты в туалет с ноутбуком не ходи
<Umren> и не будет следить
<baronos> ура теперь не надо вводить пароль связки ключей при запуске хрома)
<artus> baronos, поставь себе ластпасс и будеть все в шоколаде
<mimax> Снова я. =) С Хромом помогло, а вот резактировать "Автоматически загружаемые приложения я не могу" Предполагаю, что изза отсутствия прав на внесение изменений в настройки системы...
<baronos> щас посмотрю на ластпасс, а в принципе я только хотел хром избавить от этого)
<mimax> Хром теперь идеально грузится, ничего больше не вылазит... я пробую radiotray добавить в автозагрузку =)
<SergeyIT> mimax, в след. раз пиши хотя бы версию убунты...
<mimax> ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<Umren> artus, проще отключить связку ключей :D
<Umren> если речь о гномовской связке %)
<artus> Umren, ключи не нужны, бубунтовские
<baronos> хром перестал ошибку синхронизации выдавать, после того как я удалил speed dial и smssend, поставил speeddial 2 и пока за два дня ни разу не вылетала.
<Umren> а ты о совсем другом :D
<mimax>  Не могу редактировать "Автоматически загружаемые приложения " Предполагаю, что изза отсутствия прав на внесение изменений в настройки системы... Как выставить себе такие права?
<Umren> они должны быть по умолчанию
<baronos> ну я с паролем для хрома разобрался) это  --password-store=basic %U воткнул и теперь при первом запуске хрома он не требует пароль)
<XuMuK> чо туд? о_О
<baronos> quassel-qt4 на гноме нормуль смотреться будет?)
<|rapidsp|> как седло :)
<TomFarr> как передать значку запуска в Gnome параметр -u root -p PASSWORD, чтобы при двойном клике, именно эта команда, не запрашивала ввод пароля и выполнялась с полными привилегиями
<NoNick> кажется gksu -u user -p pass /usr/bin....
<TomFarr> NcNick это не работает
<jham> TomFarr: man sudoers
<AlexDevilLX> Всем привет
<jorj> здравствуйте. есть кто-нибудь здес, кто победил natty + многоканальная звуковая карта?
<AlexDevilLX> Разобрал системник, и поставил вентилятор
<jham> TomFarr: tvojUser ALL = NOPASSWD:/usr/tvojaApp
<jham> ili %tvojaGruppa ALL = NOPASSWD:/usr/tvojaApp
<AlexDevilLX> Ребят, а сколько у вас в России градусов?
<jorj> Россия большая )) по-разному
<[Raiden]> 27 в москве
<[Raiden]> второй год парилка
<AlexDevilLX> :)
<AlexDevilLX> А у нас в Украине 33 Co]
<[Raiden]> )
<AlexDevilLX> Вам везет
<[Raiden]> Ну вы там наверное привыкшие )
<AlexDevilLX> Так я разобрал весь системник
<AlexDevilLX> Нет
<Umren> 27 эт не парилка
<Umren> это средне :)
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Второй год уже такая жара
<Umren> было 35 в прошлом
<[Raiden]> Хороший пример того как мешают патенты http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31178
<AlexDevilLX> Вы бы видели мою систему охлаждения
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: W3C это что то HTML ное?
<[Raiden]> Ну да, они как бы генераторы вебстандартов или рекомендаций
<AlexDevilLX> Ну 34 Co для процессора и 33Co для мат.платы нормально?
<[Raiden]> да
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Вот бы HTML 5 закрыли
<[Raiden]> у феномов предел градусов 90
<Umren> ага, прикрыли
<Umren> будем на сервелате сидеть
<Umren> и олдскул хтмл4.01)
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: у меня было 39 у процессора и 46 у мат.платы
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: это ещё почему? Все только его и ждут
<AlexDevilLX> Umren: Проблеммы в том, что я его и учил
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: Это всё в пределах нормы
<Umren> у мя был атлон тхандерберд 10 лет назад и он под максимально крутящимся кулером работал на 70 градусах
<Umren> 3 года работал
<Umren> :D
<AlexDevilLX> =)
<Umren> так что 39.. 49.. 59 эт фигня еще
<Umren> на 70 норм работает впринципе все
<Umren> память быстрее отказывает при таких температурах)
<[Raiden]> Ну они разные были, потом уже менее теплые пошли. У меня был атлон хп 2500+ гнатый до 3200+ ,  работе 55-60 градусов под кулером за 10$
<[Raiden]> d*
<Umren> тхандерберд самые аццкие были и горячие
<[Raiden]> в*
<AlexDevilLX> Хотите рассмешу: Мой отец сделал заявление о том, что на линуксе (при первой загрузки страницы) страницы грузятся медленно из-за отсутствия cookies. :)
<Umren> из-за отсутствия виндовс
<AlexDevilLX> Во первых есть cookies, иначе бы как авторизировались
<AlexDevilLX> Во вторых, кэш а не кукиз
<Umren> ты спец прям
<AlexDevilLX> И еще Кукиз - это трояны
<AlexDevilLX> :)
<[Raiden]> У меня не медленно
<Umren> в школе не бьют?
<AlexDevilLX> Кого?
<Umren> тебя
<AlexDevilLX> Неа
<Umren> странно
<artus> а зря )
<AlexDevilLX> Почему?
<Umren> должны бить
<AlexDevilLX> за что?
<Umren> за линукс конечно.. за что еще то, там сплошные биллибои
<demoss> ïðèâåò íàðîä
<ubuntuhelp> demoss! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jorj> люди, есть кто с многоканальным звуком тут?
<[Raiden]> какая позитивная новость. Прям как в ссср http://nnm.ru/blogs/modelius1/obzor_po_novym_zavodam_i_ceham_otkrytym_v_iyune_2011_g_2/
<Umren> мне прочиталось na_lune
<AlexDevilLX> jorj: 5.1?
<jorj> хотя бы 5.1
<[Raiden]> на форуме есть темы про  5.1
<jorj> в двух словах если: есть 8-ми канальная звуковуха. встроенная. но работает только один физический разъем зелененьки. типа только стерео и все
<jorj> я форумы читал про исправление. вот только мне че-то это не помогло совсем
<jorj> мне надо чтобы обычные стерео колонки и наушники выводили одно и тоже стерео
<jorj> все 8 каналов не надо
<[Raiden]> квадро хочешь
<[Raiden]> двойное стерео
<jorj> нет. чтоб стерео выводилось на два разема физических
<[Raiden]> погугли по словам quadro и alsa
<jorj> ну типа питание на колонках вырубил - наушниками можно пользоваться. надо громко - включил питание на колонках
<jorj> правил /etc/pulse/daemon.conf.
<AlexDevilLX> alsa mixer
<jorj> default-sample-channels = 8
<[Raiden]> альзамиксер тут непричем
<jorj> пробовал и 6 и 4
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Правильно ли я считаю, что в таких случаях надо снести pulse и поставить alsa
<jorj> никкой реакции
<[Raiden]> надо писать .asoundrc
<AlexDevilLX> sample - пример
<jorj> дело в том, что на 10,04 я делал то же самое - и этого хватало
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: нет
<jorj> а вчера снуля поставил 11,04
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: альзу ставить не надо , она уже есть и это совсем другая вещь непохожая на пульс.
<[Raiden]> не надо путать набор дров с прослойкой
<AlexDevilLX> ааа
<AlexDevilLX> ALSA дрова а Pulse это звуковой сервер?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<jorj> у меня сейчас, если через значек динамика в трее зайти в настройки звука на вкладке "устройства" в выпадающем меню был выбор количества каналов. щас только стерео на выход и вход. с вариациями на аналог и цифру
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: наконецто
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем советую ещё раз погуглить по словам выше.
<[Raiden]> Убежал на улицу
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Тру админы в серверных прячутся
<AlexDevilLX> Мдяя
<Hanacuk> почему у меня не работает компиз ?
<NoNick> что это у меня на кухне бумкнуло ?
<AlexDevilLX> Hanacuk: Демон запущен
<AlexDevilLX> Hanacuk: compiz --replace
<[Raiden]> Hanacuk: 99.9% проблема с дровами видео
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: а compiz --replace?
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Compiz - оконный менеджер?\
<[Raiden]> да
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Так может он берил поставил?*
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: metacity тоже?
<[Raiden]> берила в убунте нет + это тот же компиз
<AlexDevilLX> А metacity?
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: все управляторы окнамы - оконные менеджеры )
<[Raiden]> всё , ушел )
<AlexDevilLX> Я пользуюсь Metacity
<AlexDevilLX> Нафиг мне нужны месистые окна?
<AlexDevilLX> :)
<[Raiden]> в компизе не только мясистые окна. Сделай например правило, что бы гимп всегда на 4 столе пускался, в своём метасити.
<NoNick> что такое метасити ?
<AlexDevilLX> Hanacuk: Какая видеокарта?
<NoNick> город чтоли какой ?
<AlexDevilLX> Оконный менеджер без эффектов
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: Дада, есть куб\
<[Raiden]> AlexDevilLX: худейте товарищь
<sig_wall> ггг
<AlexDevilLX> [Raiden]: тоесть
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, почитай на лурке про троллей)
<AlexDevilLX> Прочитал
<XuMuK> и сделай выводы)
<AlexDevilLX> Я троль
 * skai предупредительно кашлянул. так с намеком
<AlexDevilLX> Что то тут вопросы никто не задает
<andrey_> как пропатчить kde2 под убунту 11.04?
<skai> @voice andrey_
<XuMuK> ну ты может и не спецально, но всё равно, ты хотя бы иногда перед тем как спросить, залезь в гугл...
<skai> я че вам просто так кашлял?
<AlexDevilLX> ;)
<AlexDevilLX> skai: как кашлять
<XuMuK> AlexDevilLX, ты думаешь тут более половины как научились?
<AlexDevilLX> Гуглили
<XuMuK> тебе опасно говорить как... потом начнецо...
<skai> @kban --user AlexDevilLX 84600 постоянное 2.6 весь вечер.остыньте, товарищ
<XuMuK> скорее до следующего вечера...
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста как поставить skb
<go8765> точнее skbgui
<go8765> вот что смог нарыть https://bdfy.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/skbgui/Pkgfile
<go8765> но что с этим делать не могу понять
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<AndreX> это скрипт
<AndreX> go8765, wget https://bdfy.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/skbgui/Pkgfile
<AndreX> go8765, chmod +x Pkgfile и исполняеш его
<go8765> AndreX: я насколько понимаю - это не архив с исходниками ?
<go8765> или это скрипт?
<go8765> или это скрипт который потом стягивает программу?
<AndreX> ага он качает архив и устанавливает
<go8765> спс. щя попробую
<Escsun> go8765, опять чето сломал )
<gxoptg> всем привет
<go8765> AndreX|OFF: вот чё пишет Pkgfile: 11: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<go8765> Escsun: привет
<Escsun> go8765, чем то напоминает pkgbuild )
<go8765> Escsun: ничё не сломал. хочу поставить skbgui посмотреть чё за зверь
<go8765> Escsun: Pkgfile: 11: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<go8765> не то
<gxoptg> где настраиваются темы в 11.10 альфа 2
<jorj> если кому интересно - я нашел решение своего вопроса. как обычно все оказалось просто. не нужно править конфиги. нужно запустить alsamixer и там выбрать количество каналов. это самая правай настройка в разделе "воспроизведение"
<go8765> Escsun: оно так должно запускаться ?
<Escsun> go8765, это похоже на арчевский билд)
<go8765> sh Pkgfile
<Escsun> go8765, во все нет)
<go8765> какь?
<Escsun> go8765, вручную )
<gxoptg> эй? меня слышно?
<go8765> Eесли можно поточнее
<go8765> gxoptg: да
<Escsun> go8765, ну как тебе сказать )
<gxoptg> это хорошо. никто ответ не знает?
<Escsun> gxoptg, я бы сказал, но он тебе все равно не поможет )
<go8765> по русски или по украински. по английски лучше не нало :)
<gxoptg> Escsun, ну?
<Escsun> gxoptg, .gtkrc-2.0 )
<Escsun> gxoptg, но это надо без демона делать иначе все впустую )
<gxoptg> ага( а других способов нет?
<go8765> gxoptg: попробуй lxappearence gtkscheme
<go8765> и ещё одна там есть
<Escsun> gxoptg, я де не пользуюсь ...
<go8765> Escsun: ну так как поставить это подделие  ?
<Escsun> go8765, а зачем оно тебе надо то)
<gxoptg> есть, спасибо
<go8765> ну я надеюсь что это сменяемый индикатор раскладки
<go8765> *вменяемый
<Escsun> go8765, чем плох skbxkb ?
<Escsun> sbxkb *
<Escsun> go8765, This is some ports for CRUX GNU/Linux
<Escsun> go8765, ты вообще читал ?
<Escsun> go8765, это порт для дистра Crux
<Escsun> go8765, то то мне о напомнил арч линукс )
<Escsun> go8765, ты его никак не поставишь
<Escsun> go8765, тока другим способом ...
<Escsun> к сожалению деб уныл (
<SergeyIT> go8765, развлекаешься? )
<Escsun> SergeyIT, да пытается он поставить пакет из другого дистра ))
<SergeyIT> я понял ). Все никак не научится сначала читать
<go8765> Escsun: skb по-твоему я тоже не могу поставить ?
<Tatarmalae> Äîáðûé äåíü, äðóçüÿ!)))
<ubuntuhelp> Tatarmalae! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Escsun> SergeyIT, да просто смотри Crux build https://bdfy.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/skbgui/Pkgfile
<Escsun> SergeyIT, а вот арчевский билд http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/skb/PKGBUILD
<Escsun> SergeyIT, схожесть очень большая, так как арч пошел от круха )
<go8765> Escsun: skb по-твоему я тоже не могу поставить ?
<Escsun> go8765, он в репах как бы есть
<Tatarmalae> íîðì?
<SergeyIT> не по-русски
<gxoptg> Tatarmalae, nepravilnaya kodirovka. Pishi translitom
<go8765> Escsun: в каких репах ? о_О
<Tatarmalae> ya uj ponyal)
<SergeyIT> Tatarmalae, в русском слова норм нет )
<Escsun> go8765, не знаю в арче есть )
<Escsun> go8765, это в вашей убунту ничего нет)
<Escsun> go8765, в ppa поищи
<SergeyIT> Escsun, но-но, все есть, что надо )
<Tatarmalae> à òàê?
<ubuntuhelp> Tatarmalae! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go8765> вообщем не смогу я поставить skbgui . я правильно понял ?
<Escsun> go8765, этим способом нет
<Escsun> go8765, только другим
<Tatarmalae> или так)
<Escsun> go8765, но это долго писать чт ок чему
<Escsun> Tatarmalae, во
<Tatarmalae> во)
<SergeyIT>  Tatarmalae, верни назад, мы пошутили
<Tatarmalae> День добрый писал))
<Tatarmalae> SergeyIT: Я ВАМ ПОШУТЮ!)))))))))))
<SergeyIT>  Tatarmalae, не ори!
<Tatarmalae> SergeyIT: не буду)))
<go8765> Escsun: а ты можешь у себя поставить ?
<go8765> skbgui?
<gxoptg> SergeyIT, зачем издеваться над бедным незнающим человеком? ;)
<Escsun> go8765, могу че там его ставить 1 команда )
<Escsun> go8765, слегка модифицировать pkgfile под арчевский билд и ввести 1 команду и готов )
<go8765> это гуя для раскладки вообще ?
<Escsun> go8765, повторяю чем sbxkb не устроил ?
<SergeyIT> go8765, а ты что ставишь, не знаешь, что ли?
<go8765> SergeyIT: какбы да
<SergeyIT> go8765, а зачем тогда ставишь?
<go8765> Escsun: тем что с первого раза через раз переключает раскладку, путает её и иногда переключает произвольно
<Escsun> go8765, эм
<Escsun> go8765, не тупи
<Escsun> go8765, ты вообще читать умеешь ?)
<go8765> SergeyIT: судя по названия я предположил что это гуй для флажков раскладки
<Escsun> go8765, это программа которая запоминает раскладку для каждого приложения
<go8765> Escsun: sbxkb&
<Escsun> go8765, да
<go8765> или skb?
<Escsun> как же с тобой сложно )
<go8765> Escsun:  не нравится он мне вообщем одним словом
<Escsun> ну пользуйся кривыми апллетами ))
<go8765> хочу что  то типа fbxkb или xkb нотолько что бы не падали
<Escsun> ставь гномо панель и так далее )
<go8765> Escsun: ясн
<Escsun> go8765, http://ubuntolog.wordpress.com/2009/12/26/sbxkb/
<Escsun> go8765, почитай для начала что она умеет
<Escsun> а потом говори что она все произвольно меняет сама)
<Escsun> например в вичате у тебя русская раскладка, а в фаерфоксе английская ..
<Escsun> как тока ты переключился на другое окно у тебя раскладка меняется
<go8765> Escsun: ты не поверишь но там 2 или 3 моих комента даже есть :)
<go8765> Escsun: xxkb тоже это умеет и по моим ощущениям делает это лучше
<go8765> но тоже падает время от времени
<SergeyIT> go8765, что значит лучше, если падает?
<go8765> есть ещё один вопрос - в синаптике у меня пишется что стоит basket  версии 2 .а реально стоит 1.81 отчего это так ?
<go8765> SergeyIT: падают они оба :)
<go8765> но xxkb при этом по моим ощущениям лучше со своими задачами справляется :)
<SergeyIT> go8765, и зачем они тебе тогда?
<go8765> вот я и ищу альтернативу
<Escsun> go8765, ты не ищешь причину падения ...
<Escsun> ты убегаешь от проблемы
<Escsun> текс я в магазин
 * go8765 тоже решил свалить
<^DEMOSS^|2> кто мне там советовал atmail ?
<XuMuK> тви провис)
<XuMuK> я(
<XuMuK> то есть )
<[Raiden]> чистилки на манер виндовых http://usefree.com.ua/poleznye-programmy-2/five-best-linux-cleaners.html
<skai> бредовая статья из желания написать чтолибо
<skai> во первых они не нужны
<skai> во вторых apt-get autoremove же
<^DEMOSS^|2> XuMuK: ckeifq - nfr jy gkfnysq gjkexftncz 8(
<^DEMOSS^|2> XuMuK: слушай - так он платный получается 8(
<r1za> hellow
<r1za> народу у меня проблема ,OS 10.04LTS не хочет работать pcmcia  lan-адаптер ,вставляю ветуху лампочки горят а соединеия нету ,ввожу ifconfig и там не видно оборудывания,помогите заставить его работать.
<r1za> провайдер дает нет только по маку а мне его не посмотреть ибо устроства не видно
<skai> r1za: я тя ща выгоню отсюда за использование неизвестных природе языков
<r1za> как быть?
<[Raiden]> узнай название и гугли или на фоурм пиши: как называется, что делал , что появляется в логах и т.д.
<r1za> гуглили но не чего не могу найти =(
<poffigu> ifconfig -a
<poffigu> так видно?
<r1za> нет же я же написал что не видно
<[Raiden]> а если посмотреть сислог или что там сча замена /var/log/messages
<[Raiden]> в момент втыкания провода
<[Raiden]> м кстати, кто-нить вкурсе почему /var/log/messages нету в 11.04 какая цель выпиливания?
<^DEMOSS^|2> XuMuK: ау
<|rapidsp|> принципе syslog хватает, хотя конечно непривычно :)
<poffigu> r1za: sudo lshw -C network
<XuMuK> ^DEMOSS^|2, ну для корпоративных клиентов да, но зато не надо платить спецу по безопасности) уже экономия))
<^DEMOSS^|2> а вареза нет ? )
<^DEMOSS^|2> мы просто еще только стартуем и особых бабосов на програмные продукты выкидывать не можем
<r1za> <poffigu>чет произошло
<poffigu> команда должна показать сетевые железяки
<r1za> мде ну не видно карточки все ровно
<r1za> там wi-fi и родная + модем а pcmcia не видно
<r1za> хотя я все обновил уж не один раз
<r1za> не могу понять почему не обноруживается устройство
<r1za> * PCMCIA bridge driver already present in kernel
<[Raiden]> а в логах то есть чего?
<[Raiden]> как карта зовется?
<[Raiden]> без этой инфы пустой разговор
<r1za> level one FPC-0106TX Lan Adapter
<poffigu> да и ещё. есть ли иные устройства для pcmcia? интерфейс работает вообще?
<r1za> есть но я ими не пользуюсь вообще
<r1za> интерфейса нету не какого все бонально просто
<rty4467> usb модули для rj-45 тоже бывают если интересно.
<r1za> я все же придерживаюсь того мнения что в этой версии нету драйвера для данного устройства и его нужно найти и установить но вот с поиском проблемы ,я уже часа два гуглил до этого
<r1za> щняга щняжная
<[Raiden]> может фирмварь какая нужна или ваще карточка не поддерживается - гуглите.
<poffigu> а вот такая штука: pcmciautils?
<r1za> пробывал она выводит что то типа что нужно в ядро там запись для устройства делать я вообще не понимаю не фига
<poffigu> по команде lspcmcia?
<poffigu> вывод команды можно сюда залить http://paste.org/
<toxa> Всем привет :) не подскажите консольный почтовый клиент.... вообщем задача такая...нужно написать скриптик, который бы по заданию проверял почту в ящике и если есть принимал сообщение извлекал прикрепленный файл и ложил в нужную папочку :)
<toxa> видимо.... ещё не вечер....
<poffigu> вечер... пятницы...
<[Raiden]> mutt может быть , но он наверное только локальную почту смотрит
<[Raiden]> из /var/spool
<toxa> а его можно для такой задачи применить?
<toxa> запустить с параметрами.....
<[Raiden]> почитай , фиг знает
<toxa> да я вот смотрел не нашёл
<[Raiden]> других консольных клиентов я не помню
<toxa> потом хочется это делать не на самом почтовом сервере....а на другом.....
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/gnome-screencasts-episode-5-video-player/ - типа описание как на питоне сделать видеоплейер.
<[Raiden]> вот только. Авторы не подумали, кому нужен вообще, плейер на питоне?
<skai> !python-slow > [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<Umren> тебе не всеравно на чем?)
<Umren> под оффтопиком юзаю аимп - он дельфи
<[Raiden]> Umren: яеслия не вижу разницы - всеравно. Но если программы на питоне или яве - обычно сразу понятно.
<[Raiden]> *если я
<Umren> да ну.
<rty4467> вот кодек на ассеблере был бы интереснее...
<[Raiden]> возьми посмотри exaile
<[Raiden]> он ещё тормозней чем поделки на моно
<toxa> ну просто может пригодиться....если хочется быстро сляпать для прогрутки ролика в программе.....
<Umren> он по виду уже УГ
<Umren> смотреть смысла нет
<toxa> это чем он УГ?
<Umren> меню уг
<Umren> БОЛЬШИЕ КНОПКИ гтк
<toxa> этож обычный glade.... редактор для gtk....
<Umren> во во, ненавижу глейд
<Umren> уг )
<toxa> а ты ручками пишешь? :)
<[Raiden]> не, вид у него вполне обычный для гтк, вот скорость работы заметна на глаз. Хуже только atunes на яве
<toxa> весь интерфейс.....
<Umren> toxa, ты о чем? я имею мнение что эксайл, ритмбокс, банши - уг
<Umren> убогий интерфейс однобразный во всех них
<toxa> а что неубого.....
<Umren> ну дедбиф ничо
<Umren> qmmp тоже, тока глючный и не ест cue нормально
<[Raiden]> из гтк пожалуй только дедбиф и аудасиус. Остальное страшно. Может быть ещё 1 морду удачную к мпд получится найти.
<Umren> аудасиус - падает регулярно
<Umren> и cue ел с глюками когда последний раз ~1.5 года назад юзал
<[Raiden]> это да, qmmp лучше
<toxa> так можно пользовать не gtk плееры
<Umren> а дедбиф хорош, но ужасно минималистичен.. хотя функцию свою выполняет - уже хорошо :) но до фубара ему далеко
<[Raiden]> под линукс только 2 нормальных плейера видел amarok 1.4.10 и clementine ) Ну и дедбиф - если бы в нем база была мог бы быть неплохим.
<Umren> а я вот базу не люблю наоборот :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> itunes ненависть во мне сильна
<Umren> амарок 2 смотрел как то
<Umren> опять же убого
<[Raiden]> ну, не будем о вкусах, я только про питон хотел сказать. Для автоматизации этот язык годится, а прикладное интерактивное гуи - не очень.
<Umren> первый не юзал никогда
<Umren> deluge ?
<Umren> он вроде на питоне
<Umren> вполне все нормально работает
<[Raiden]> кстати, о скорости разработки - мне например как юзеру на неё положить. Пусть будет 1 версия в год, в два года, но прямая и быстрая.
<LosT_eg> епта сколько нас.
<[Raiden]> может стать минус 1 , за мат
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> не, ну конечно я согласен что большинство програм написаных на питоне (я имею ввиду GUI) - это тормозиллово школьное
<toxa> ну тут зависит уже что за софтина нужна.... если нужна софтина, чтоб ей раз в месяц пользоваться..... и как она работает всё равно...лишь бы сделала.... так уж лучше так.... чем месяц на ассемблере :) :) :)
<LosT_eg> завуалированный тоже нельзя?
<LosT_eg> :'(
<Umren> вот на память только приходят "нормальные" deluge и оригинальный битторрент
<Umren> это именно из gui. потому что на питоне очень крутые консольные приложения есть
<Umren> а вот на яве - тормозит только после первой загрузки
<Umren> если приложение норм написано :)
<MarconM> Priviet
<Pavia> Кто знает как настроить горячии клавиши? Есть java игра и комбинации с ctrl+стрелки и шифт+лкм не действуют В виндоусе они работали.
<artus> !ru | MarconM
<ubuntuhelp> MarconM: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<skai> artus: мне кажется, или эту фразу бы стоило в бота на инглише накидать?
<artus> skai, это проблемы отдельных индивидуумов
<skai> artus: не я к тому, что если зайдет англичанин настоящий - ему ж не кинешь такое.он мог случайно зайти.перепутать с ubuntu-ro к примеру.
<XuMuK> On this channel it's only permited to speak russian. As exception you can use english, for example to comunicate with Freenode IRC operators. Transliteration is only allowed for russian layout configuration questions.
<XuMuK> пжлста
<Pavia> Ну что про клавиши никто не знает? ;-(
<skai> !no ru is <reply> On this channel it's only permited to speak russian. As exception you can use english, for example to comunicate with Freenode IRC operators. Transliteration is only allowed for russian layout configuration questions.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !ru | MarconM
<ubuntuhelp> MarconM: On this channel it's only permited to speak russian. As exception you can use english, for example to comunicate with Freenode IRC operators. Transliteration is only allowed for russian layout configuration questions.
<artus> skai, не страдай фигней, верни обьратно, это не филилал eng канала
<skai> artus: про русский язык мы говорим тем, кто тут по инглишу или по другому языку пытается спикать.они по идеи не должны понимать русский
<artus> skai, скай, верни как было
<skai> !no ru is <reply> On this channel it's only permited to speak russian. As exception you can use english, for example to comunicate with Freenode IRC operators. Transliteration is only allowed for russian layout configuration questions. Use /join #ubuntu instead.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<Pavia> Я считаю что русский язык давно пора сделать мировым.
<alexzulu> 2 варианта сделайте. инглиш и транслит.
<XuMuK> а чо, оба не уместяцо?
<artus> нафига
<skai> 255 символов всего
<artus> skai, тебе хоть раз на англ канале на русском ответили ? нет, вот и лесом
<XuMuK> ну как бы если начинают пытацо косить или правда зайдут не русскоговорящие, то по русски они не поймут...
<artus> и если тело лезет на ru это значит оно должно понимать ру
<XuMuK> логично же...
<skai> artus: вторым языком по всему миру учат английский,а не русский.когда он будет международным языком - тогда и должны будут понимать
<MarconM> sorry ... i am learning russian .. next year i go to moscow
<skai> !ru > MarconM
<ubuntuhelp> MarconM, please see my private message
<artus> @kick MarconM go #ubuntu
<XuMuK> artus, за что ты его так?)
<Escsun> злые вы)
<LosT_eg> жизнь вообще не справедлива :'(
<skai> Escsun: при путине такого не было?
<XuMuK> да ппц)
<alexzulu> чел может хотел попрактиковаться в русском.:)
<skai> alexzulu: ну вот бы и практиковался бы
<artus> это канал для практики на русском ?
<skai> alexzulu: кто ж запретил.его три раза предупредили про русский язык
<skai> alexzulu: он его использовал?нет.
<XuMuK> вот вам и философия убунту))
<alexzulu> он поздоровался.
<skai> alexzulu: я не увидел от него ни одного слова на русском
<Pavia> Всё правильно. Незнание закона не освобождает от ответсвенности.
<artus> @voice alexzulu
<artus> alexzulu, обсуждение действий оператора, еще вопросы есть?
<alexzulu> есть. я чтото обсуждал?
<skai> я вот думаю...демьян 7 надо выпускать не в 12 году,а в 13
<skai> к 20 летию самого проекта демьяна
<artus> @devoice alexzulu
<artus> alexzulu, вот поэтому вопросы по теме
<Escsun> тишина ...
<LosT_eg> http://www.youtube.com/user/failblog?blend=1&ob=5#p/u/3/idctldW_8Ac
<LosT_eg> красота
<XuMuK[DHD]> Решил на пляж сходить, пока батарейки хватит))
<LosT_eg> опы не против что я тут не о убунте говорю? х)
<shenmue> против
<LosT_eg> ну тогда давайте еще помолчим :D
<Offoffoff> LosT_eg: за твои мысли ты будешь гореть в аду.
<LosT_eg> :(
<Pavia> Про клавиши кто нибудь, что нибудь  посоветует?
<Offoffoff> Pavia: мысль формируем более отчетливо. Ubuntu смотрит на тебя.
<Pavia> Offoffoff: Есть java игрушка в виндоусе клавиши работали ctrl+клик мыши и shift+клик мыши а в ubuntu неработают.
<shenmue> интересный вопрос
<artus> все вопросы к разработчикам игрушек на яве
<artus> и вообще ява зло
<Offoffoff> Pavia: это вопросы к разрабам
<Offoffoff> Pavia: они так написали игру
<Offoffoff> Pavia: перепиши, если это GNU GPL
<markmx> приветствую, таки убунта козлит чота, после вчерашнего апдейта рестартнулся, седня вот при повялении окошек на столе начинает мигать второй монитор который ка кбы основной
<Pavia> А да видимо глюк игрушки. Всем спасибо!
<artus> Pavia, выговорился и полегчало? :)
<markmx> итак более подробно - у меня второй моник подрублен к ноуту, моник ноута выключен, работаю тока с внешним, после вчерашнего апдейта начал мигать экран, например вот клацаю на иконке пиджина появляется контакт лист - мигает экран
<markmx>  сворачива, опять вызыва - мигает, в принцепи такая лажа со всеми окошками или как понять куда копать незнаю...
<Pavia> artus: Просто после 12 лет на виндоусе перешёл на линукс оклиматизироваться не успел.
<artus> Pavia, да фигня все это) как говоритцо время лечит)
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2604_tv_linux_mplayer_firmware.shtml
<AndreX> прикольный телик
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ну
<[Raiden]> сча многие такие.
<[Raiden]> да же нет
<[Raiden]> большая часть тв идет с линукс
<[Raiden]> лж, шарп, самсунг и т.д.
<XuMuK[DHD]> Не знал)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Вот то что скоро на тойотах будет стоять линукс, это я читал))*
<Umren> выгодно просто
<skai> XuMuK[DHD]: бойан жеж.на лоре давно в неподтвержденных висит
<Escsun> у меня в телике линукс)
<Umren> торвальдсу нобеля видимо не дают т.к. у них нету номинации "в информационных технологиях" :)
<XuMuK[DHD]> А пора бы ввести))
<Umren> не введут никада
<Umren> есть зато премия тьюринга
<testmason> Ребята, кто поможет помочь со сборкой ядра?
<Umren> правда почему то торвальдс ее не получил
<skai> есть премия мира
<Umren> фуфло это
<Umren> это быдло премия
<Umren> обама - получил премию мира за "обещания" а потом развязал 2 войны
<Umren> ну смешно же
<AndreX> !kernel > testmason
<ubuntuhelp> testmason, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> обама по ходу получил премию за то , что он первый негр-президент
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну если конечно африканские страны не считать
<XuMuK[DHD]> Да поторопились они ему её дать...
<Umren> в сша тогда уж
<[Raiden]> testmason: вбей в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<[Raiden]> там норм статья
<[Raiden]> !kernel > [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> <skai> wants you to know: Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<[Raiden]> Нет, питон конечно не тормоз, потому, что партия так сказала.
<Henoxek> язык сам по себе не может быть тормозом или бегуном
<Henoxek> это зависит от интерпретатора
<Umren> в консоли нормальный он, в гуях вот неочень
<Henoxek> гуи тормозят из-за кривости разработчиков
<Umren> на нем написаны портеж, меркуриал,дропбокс
<Umren> и все отлично работает
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: интерпретатор питона тормоз != питон тормоз ?
<Henoxek> [Raiden] поставьте pypy например
<Umren> говоря питон тормоз, ты обижаешь местных гентушников (если есть такие) [Raiden]  :D
<Henoxek> алсо ускорить можно механизмом компиляции в промежуточный код, по типу JIT
<[Raiden]> У гентушников комп большую часть времени тормозит, т.к. сборка идёт. А в те редкие моменты когда нет - они думают что всё летает.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Henoxek> nice поставить, тогда тормозить не будет
<Umren> там еще помню дико любый оптимизатор psyco было
<Umren> *лютый
<testmason> блин
<testmason> при компиляции выдает следующее
<testmason> make[3]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Ошибка 127
<testmason> make[2]: *** [prepare0] Ошибка 2
<testmason> make[2]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39.3'
<testmason> make[1]: *** [debian/stamp/conf/kernel-conf] Ошибка 2
<testmason> make[1]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39.3'
<testmason> make: *** [debian/stamp/conf/minimal_debian] Ошибка 2
<testmason> Failed to create a ./debian directory: Неправильный дескриптор файла at /usr/bin/make-kpkg line 971.
<testmason> (компилирую ядро)
<artus> @kick testmason флудер, еще раз и в баню
<AndreX> чёто он пропал)
<SAPetrovich> всем привет, предстоит задача установить ubuntu 11.04 на ps3
<SAPetrovich> есть кто пробовал, в частности интересует будет ли работать джойстик
<Nor8> http://psubuntu.com/  Четай, Петрович!
<SAPetrovich> ооо, спс, щас глянем, и все же, есть кто собственноручно такое проводил, хотел бы услышать отзывы
<Nor8>  У ПС же своя ось там стоит, зачем тебе там линукс?
<SAPetrovich> ))) клиент попросил, в нете хде-то вычитал и загорелсо
<AndreX> да там вроде раньше линукс и был изначально, но потом сони чёта передумали и убрали её, правда это вызвало массовое пирацтво
<SAPetrovich> читал что изнаально поддерживалась установка разных ос, но что-то с последними прошивками они закрыли такую возможность
<Nor8> AndreX: И ведь не скажешь, что сони микрософт подкупил )))
<artus> а главное, причем здесь ps3 то )
<AndreX> да, точно
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31023
<[Raiden]> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Delta+shell?content=143257
<XuMuK> как там в убунте откатицо на предидущую версия чего нить?
<XuMuK> конкретно ксорг
<gewo> îð
<gewo> àóó
<gewo>  :'(
<artus> gewo, use utf
<gewo> ÷îãî
<artus> !utf | gewo
<ubuntuhelp> gewo: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<markmx> текс проблема с блинканием экрана не ушла, откатился назад на предыдущую версию икса, толку мало все так же страшно
<markmx> уже мышкой боюсь ешевелить ибо иногда даже на нее реагирует
<gewo> çäàðîâà
<ubuntuhelp> gewo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<markmx> у меня второй моник подрублен к ноуту, моник ноута выключен, работаю тока с внешним, после вчерашнего апдейта начал мигать экран, например вот клацаю на иконке пиджина появляется контакт лист - мигает экран
<markmx> сворачива, опять вызыва - мигает, в принцепи такая лажа со всеми окошками или как понять куда копать незнаю...
<artus> @kick gewo  use utf-8 !
<gewo> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<artus> gewo, ну и ?
<gewo> âûãîíÿþò
<markmx> гево не тупи
<markmx> что мне делать то? даунгрейд сделал вот - не помогает
<markmx> мерцать экран начинает даже если просто мессага вот пришла в чатик
<artus> @kban --host gewo 180 use utf-8
<artus> странно
<AndreX> баня пепреполнена
<artus> @mode -b !~sanya777@94.158.34.162
<markmx> судя по логу апта там много чо апгрейднулось, все подряд чтоли даунить?
<Aceler> artus: kban --host ник — это ты хорошо придумал )))
<artus> [Raiden], а не подскажеш линк на дебку с юсбишкой для вбокса?
<artus> Aceler, ну а че, у бота синтаксис такой вроде
<[Raiden]> деба нет
<[Raiden]> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.10/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.10-72436.vbox-extpack
<[Raiden]> потом устанавличаешь в свойствах вбокса
<[Raiden]> ...вливаешь*
<artus> ага
<[Raiden]> я тут qtcurve играюсь http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0715/h_1310755724_f4aa648e9a.png
<artus> вот гад, не ставитцо (
<[Raiden]> а версия вбокса какая?
<[Raiden]> я для последнего кинул
<artus> 4.0.10-72479
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже
<[Raiden]> но поставилось
<artus> (gksu:23929): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»,
<Aceler> artus: и правда.
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0715/h_1310755959_70b220052d.png
<[Raiden]> artus: Это у тебя с гтк чего- не так, тема юзает модуль которого нет скорее всего
<[Raiden]> только в расширению это врятли относится
<artus> [Raiden], логично )
<[Raiden]> кстати иногда полезно заглядывать в ~/.xsession-errors , там таког осрача наверное мегобайты
<[Raiden]> )
<mva> 1) мегАбайты
<[Raiden]> угу
<mva> 2) там и терабайты бывают
<mva> недалече, как в прошлом году выпилил на десктопе оттуда пол-терабайта :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> гтк софт часто чем-нить недоволен и кдешный пущенный не в своей среде.
<[Raiden]> такая штука наверное баян http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0715/h_1310758233_705548229c.png
<baronos> вообщем я тут вспомнил такую вещь, как то раз в убунту подключившись к инету через adsl bridge каким то образом инет попал на локальный порт или типа того и скорость была 4 мб\с есть ли что то что может позволить увидеть эти порты?
<[Raiden]> может это был глюк провайдера?
<AndreX> или модема
<Escsun> baronos, а зачем мост ?)
<[Raiden]> В мое сети прикольный директор был ) В ирк тусил и на ночь иногда скорость отпускал.
<rapidsp> baronos, man nmap
<baronos> может и глюк провайдера, я на него попадал изредка когда много раз переподключаешься
<[Raiden]> в след раз будет снимай всякую стату какую можно
<baronos> и каждый раз меня точно через 10 минут отрубало)
<rapidsp> блин который раз сталкиваюсь в кубунте нат работает - в убунту с теми же правилами - нифига...
<[Raiden]> traceroute , netstat , может чего увидится. Ну или забей.
<baronos> да вот забью наверно лучше)
<rapidsp> baronos, с nmap осторожнее, если засекут, обидеться могут :)
<baronos> nmap у меня на RussianTrinuxKit есть
<[Raiden]> да он в убунте есть
<AndreX> мне как то грозились нет отрубить после того как я просканил нмапом сеть на работе
<baronos> ну нафиг этот "какбэ хакинг"
<Umren> а че нмап теперь вне закона?
<Umren> [Raiden]: он даж в винде есть)
<go8765> у меня сейчас кошка пытается из под ковра кабель вытащить и перегрызть :)
<go8765> гадина :)
<Umren> была бы у тебя еще собака, натравил бы
<[Raiden]> правильно, инет зло
<go8765> он её шерудит видити ле интересно
<AndreX> go8765, выйди с сайта вискаса
<go8765> AndreX: она как раз обьевшаяся и пытается поиграться :)
<go8765> самое подходящее что ей пришло в голову - видимо - кабель от инета :)
<baronos> "WHISKAS - консервы для кастрированных котов" ну это уже ппц
<baronos> я у себя заметил что ОС влияет на жанр слушаемой музыки)) в винде я слушал рэп клубнячок, в убунту трэш металл и дабстеп )
<AndreX> ну незнаю я как слушал всё подряд так и продолжаю
<[Raiden]> Мои вкусы много лет уже не меняются. Единственное стал эмбиент слушать иногда, когда читаю. Т.к. слова отвлекают.
<[Raiden]> Вкусы в ос меняются чаще )
<[Raiden]> в моем случае
<Umren> какой амбиент? :)
<baronos> я к чему, мне кажеться убунту более "агрессивная" требует больше внимания, так же как на музыку которую слушаешь)
<Umren> странные выводы)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, агрессивным может быть юзер, но никак не ОСь
<Umren> видел я таких юзеров))
<Sergey_IT> а кто их не видел ))
<Umren> [Raiden]: мож еще и ласт.фм есть? )
<baronos> заменю агресивный на импульсивный)
<[Raiden]> не
<AndreX> ага которые системнкики из окон выкидывают ))
<Sergey_IT> масло-масляное
<Umren> [Raiden]: пора бы завести :D
<Sergey_IT> когда технику и системы уважаешь и заботишься о них - никаких проблем )
<Umren> я вот даже мышкой по столу не стучу ;P
<baronos> eiskaltdc++ кто нить юзает? как там скрипты использовать?
<artus> Sergey_IT, уважать неодушевленные предметы это клиника
<Umren> artus: это гармония с миром, пративный
<[Raiden]> я юзаю, но исключительно для скачивания
<Umren> по мойму один из тех сервисов, который стоит использовать :)
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644982/ а они зависят от 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.1 а стоит 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6.2
<baronos> надо удалить всё и поставить заново наверно
<baronos> хехе)) дайте кто нить стандартный sources.list )
<AndreX> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<[Raiden]> Установщик в сусе более трушный.
<[Raiden]> и оформление общее, у бутсплеша, груба и т.д.
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0716/h_1310760565_477b2a8a7b.png
<Umren> [Raiden]: фигня эта сусе
<Sergey_IT> artus, может это и клиника, но в жизни помогает )
<[Raiden]> baronos: ставь аптитудой, а не аптом, она предложит решение
<[Raiden]> в спорных ситуациях она получше
<baronos> щас попробую)
<[Raiden]> ну или слей сорцы пакета и пересобери под текущие либы
<[Raiden]> в линуксе всетаки находишся
<go8765> не подскажите что с этим можно сделать ? http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2918/1079.png
<[Raiden]> зайти в гугл и набрать : conky  твой_де  черный экран
<[Raiden]> или я картинку не понял
<go8765> yну так экран вроде не чёрный
<go8765> просто не обновляется какбы
<[Raiden]> тогда я не просто не понял что там происходит. На шоте 2 трети чернота
<go8765> [Raiden]: это мои обои :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<go8765> [Raiden]: у тебя по-моему кеды ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> могу дать свой конкирц
<go8765> как поставить баскет последний,
<go8765> бету?
<go8765> [Raiden]: дело не в коньках :)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Интересно выдержит 20% батарейки пол часа скайпа, аси и ирки?!)
<[Raiden]> я незнаю что это. Видимо найти скачать и собрать
<go8765> это с иксами чё-то
<go8765> [Raiden]: не знаешь что такое basket ? o_O
<XuMuK[DHD]> Я тоже нет, чо-то слышал, а чо не помню))
<aleksei> всем ку
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ку
<[Raiden]> go8765: понятия не имею
<go8765> древовидный кедовский органайзер почти что с блекджеком и ...
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ясно почему я не запомнил даже))...
<go8765> [Raiden]: ясн все :) а с чёрнотой моей :) чё можно сделать ? :)
<go8765> XuMuK[DHD]: по-тому что кедовский ? :)
<go8765> XuMuK[DHD]: что такое dhd ?
<[Raiden]> 1. незнаю, 2. см выше про мой конфиг конки
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ага, телефон)
<go8765> [Raiden]: хорошо. спрошу иначе - у меня та часть экрана где нет коньков - тоже не обновляется
<[Raiden]> тогда просто незнаю )
<go8765> хотя. может дело и впрямь в коньках...
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ыы
<go8765> нет. не в коньках. кильнул коньки - бяка осталась
<[Raiden]> сделай релогин, я незнаю.
<Escsun> go8765, криворукость лечить надо0
<go8765> [Raiden]: релогин кстати помогает. но надоедает каждый ребут его делать
<go8765> Escsun: не стоит утрировать
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум или на два, убунтовски или кубунтовский
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<Escsun> а где его конфиг?
<go8765> [Raiden]: на убунтовский вроде написал уже. пока тихо
<[Raiden]> или убивай все процессы по 1 пока не уберется или пока не поймешь
<go8765> Escsun: коньков?
<Escsun> ага)
<go8765> [Raiden]: такое ощущение, что наоборот что-то с первого раза не запускается
<go8765> Escsun: да вроде не в коньках дело
<[Raiden]> а плазмойды ты можешь создавать?
<[Raiden]> насвоей черноте?
<Escsun> go8765, в твоих коньках много кривизны ))
<Escsun> я это знаю)
<go8765> [Raiden]: если б я знал ещё чтоо такое плазмоиды :)
<[Raiden]> если нет, то либо всетаки у тебя конки закрывает плазму всю
<[Raiden]> либо плазма-десктоп висит
<[Raiden]> ну или я незнаю
<go8765> Escsun: у меня хубунта
<go8765> *[raiden}
<go8765> Escsun: я чё-то не понял. ты хочешь посмотреть просто на конфиг моих коньков ? :)
<go8765> [Raiden]: у меня хубунта
<Escsun> go8765, да мне он не надо )
<Escsun> go8765, просто конфиг у тебя с тонной не нужной инфы)
<go8765> Escsun: я опять тебы нифига не понимаю :)
<go8765> Escsun: ну меня он и не сильно то и беспокоит
<[Raiden]> хубунта?
<go8765> [Raiden]: да
<[Raiden]> я подумал кде из-за
<[Raiden]> [01:05:26] [go8765][Raiden]: у тебя по-моему кеды ?
<[Raiden]> [01:05:30] [[Raiden]]да
<go8765> Escsun: меня десктоп беспокоит :)
<[Raiden]> тогда вообще не ко мне
<[Raiden]> только зря время потрачено
<go8765> [Raiden]: про кеды я спросил из-зи basket :) - оно кедовское
<[Raiden]> а плазмойды это вот http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0716/h_1310764652_73d4ea4bd4.png
<[Raiden]> go8765: я для заметок использую cherrythree
<go8765> [Raiden]: наш человек :)
<go8765> [Raiden]:  я тоже её использовал, пока файл не стал 27 мб и оно не стало жрать по-чёрному
<XuMuK[DHD]> Райден, эт в каго тя только что записали?))
<Escsun> [Raiden], какой ужас)
<go8765> [Raiden]: и вотрешил баскет попробовать
<go8765> XuMuK[DHD]: в пользователей cherrytree :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0716/h_1310764922_6fa96a4613.png - c qtcurve как-то так выглядит, в общем вписывается в тему кде
<artus> go8765, а те че, религия не позволяет нескольько баз с файлом заводить согласно тематике ?
<artus> или обязательно надо 27м метром мусора в 1н файл напихать?
<go8765> artus:  ты тоже cherrytree пользуешься ? :)
<artus> go8765, да, удобно
<go8765> artus: так и будуделать :)
<artus> да и кросплатформенно
<artus> да и в случае чего хранит оно в xml, что позволит достать данные оттуда и без вишеньки)
<artus> да и кросплатформенное оно )
<artus> повторяюсь )
<go8765> что-то мне подсказывает что ещё месяц назад кто-то про зим не слышал даже :) не говоря уже про cherrytree :)
<artus> go8765, а нафига мне зим то ?
<artus> Zim — WYSIWYG-текстовый редактор для создания заметок написанный на языке Python (версии до 0.29 включительно были написаны на Perl). Каждая запись сохраняется как текстовый файл с вики-разметкой.
<artus> нафиг этот геморой ? отдельные текстовые файлы, вики разметка , бред
<[Raiden]> он может и мощный но неудобный, сложный
<go8765> artus: ну как-бы аналог более известный
<go8765> или нет?
<artus> go8765, чего аналог? вишня замечательная книжко для записей, и все , нафиг городить то ?
<go8765> [Raiden]: зим что-ли ?
<[Raiden]> тут узнал что есть openSUSE Tumbleweed , роллинг релиз
<artus> если приспичит вики я подниму себе вику )
<[Raiden]> go8765: да
<go8765> artus: незнаю. я её нашёл когда замену зиму искал
<[Raiden]> ...но в жабере говорят там пакетная база небольшая
<go8765> автор кстати обещает поднять новый формат с которым большие файлы будут быстрее работать
<go8765> когда-то
<go8765> [Raiden]: не заметил в нём ничего сложного
<artus> а давайте потестим firetalks
<go8765> artus: кто-то кричал что ему нечего прятать ? :)
<artus> go8765, ?
<go8765> artus: ну так заявлено что это анонимно-анонимныая общялка, не?
<go8765> http://habrahabr.ru/tag/firetalks/
<artus> да мне просто интересно )
<artus> кодом будет ubuntu-ru
<go8765> artus: не отсылается у меня
<artus> надо обновлять по ходу, аякс тупит
<Tatarmalae> Доброй ночи) О чем трындим?))
<artus> да фигней маемсо
<Tatarmalae> ))
<Tatarmalae> я тож)
<Tatarmalae> вон аж в ирку залез от нефиг делать)))
<artus> Tatarmalae, вылезай из ирки)
<Tatarmalae> artus: защем ругаешься, нащяльника?)))
<artus> кито? я ? да неразу )
<Tatarmalae> а шо гонишь тогда?)))
<go8765> Tatarmalae: просто весь цивилизованный мир уже давно перешол на firetalks
<artus> гг
<go8765> а чё не ?
<artus> и успел вернутцо обратно )
<aleksei> странно, удаляю старое ядро sudo apt-get remove -f linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic, а в списке dpkg -l | grep linux-image всё равно оео светится...
<go8765> он 2 юзера уже как 2 минуты перешли
<Tatarmalae> )))))))))) а тут одни пещерные люди получается?)))
<AndreX> Tatarmalae, это ты про себя так сказанул?
<artus> хм, а как в гуглоплюс совать ролики с ютуба, минуя стадию залиски на машинку
<Tatarmalae> AndreX: это продлил мысль go8765
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ну чо, я уже почти дома, а в батарейке ещё 11% ... Passed
<artus> XuMuK[DHD], ты на пляже заблудилсо? )
<XuMuK[DHD]>  Каго, я с пляжа часа 4 назад уже пришол)) за планом ходил на вечер-ночь-завтра)
<Tatarmalae> Растоман)
<go8765> artus: на хабре кстате отменный параноидальный коммент-юзер в иеме откоментился. с живыми примерами так сказать
<XuMuK[DHD]> А батарейка с тех пор кстати и держицо, почти в нонстопе
<artus> go8765, сцыль
<artus> XuMuK[DHD], у тя чего за девайс ?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Desire HD
<XuMuK[DHD]> Как у инка, только без хард клавы и экран побольше
<go8765> artus: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/startup/123204/ это что-ли ?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Впринципе
<artus> XuMuK[DHD], ага, 2.3.1 прошивка ?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Нее, 2.3.4
<Tatarmalae> читаю хабр))
<artus> хм...
<artus> XuMuK[DHD], а того, чисто случайно, ты клиент openvpn не пробовал на нем поднять? )
<XuMuK[DHD]> Нее))
<go8765> artus:  а щяс походу упало
<go8765> уже
<XuMuK> artus, не совсем понимаю зачем оно надо)) если тебе надо, ща похаваю, можно попробовать))
<XuMuK> artus, хочешь, сам им порули пока я ем через внцшечку))
<artus> XuMuK, да некритично, всеравно завтро планшетник ковырять
<go8765> artus: заковыряли этого мэйнтейнера на хабре. он думал ему медаль за это дело дадут, а в него помидорами...
<artus> go8765, да потому что оно у него кривое )
<go8765> ну он может думал, что за попытку
<XuMuK> artus, ну ты чо, даже не попробовал подключицо?) он показывает то же, что я оставил, када уходил)
<artus> XuMuK, неа, не пробовал) ибо влом vnc ставить)
 * artus хочет 3G-WiFi Роутер
<go8765> artus: а где ты нарыл фаертолк?
<artus> на хабре
<XuMuK> artus, тебе фотку чтоли показать?))
<artus> XuMuK, кого ? O_o
<XuMuK> моего вайфай рутера, который и через мобильный 3G может))
<artus> XuMuK, да мне карманный, мобильный
<artus> XuMuK, а у тя такой ?
<XuMuK> artus, ну так андроид же)) huawei
<artus> ану модельку скажи
<XuMuK> HG553
<artus> XuMuK, да какое оно нафиг карманное
<artus> мне б что то вроде HUAWEI E5830 или ZTE MF30
<go8765> мне это напоминает как я ставил себе в первый раз линь :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EIR8fE1uFY&feature=player_embedded
<go8765> в роли компьютера - журналист
<XuMuK> artus, а про карман и не я говорил))
<artus> XuMuK, мне и длинка 320го хватает)
<artus> он у меня делает все что я ему говорю )
<artus> XuMuK, слууушай, а у тя там по месности энтих гаджетов что я назвал не наблюдаетцо в продаже?
<XuMuK> artus, ну надо посмотрять) а чо, хочешь себе чтоль?)
<artus> да вот как то да, чую понадобятцо
<XuMuK> я в августе в Россию еду, если всё срастецо))
<XuMuK> так что если чо, время есть, если ими тут банчат)
<artus> XuMuK, ну я то в хохляндии)
<XuMuK> так почта
<XuMuK> могу и отсюда посылку заслать, тут знаешь сколько вашего брата?))
<artus> XuMuK, если что глянь наличие E5838 ну или вообще наличие в продаже энтих мелких 3g-wifi
<XuMuK> всмысле я про то, что пункты приема посылок есть и не один)
<artus> ))
<XuMuK> artus, говори конкретные модели)
<artus> XuMuK, а у тя там выбор большой ? )))
<XuMuK> XuMuK, ага)) я могу откуда угодно заказать через палку и через неделю он уже будед дома))
<artus> XuMuK, E5830  E5832 E5838 эть хуавей, и ZTE MF30
<XuMuK> ок
<artus> а, ну да, у тебя ж там цивилизация )
<XuMuK> artus, цены знаешь?) http://www.bennecke-russia.ru/
<XuMuK> не то))
<XuMuK> http://www.pixmania.com/es/es/5766035/art/huawei/e5830-wireless-modem.html
<XuMuK> artus, ет я новый проект хочу замутить, с недвижимостью связано, вот и тусовалось в буффере...
<XuMuK> кстати, я в етой конторе работал до кризиса)
<artus> чей то цены у вас невпечатляющие )
<XuMuK> 5838 около 100 долларов с доставкой...
<XuMuK> artus, да цены, если конкретно не луркать, примерно одинаковые везде))
<XuMuK> artus, ну ето как посмотреть)) http://www.phonehouse.es/app/f/p-17064/adsl-internet/internet-movil-usb/huawei-e-5832-wifi.html
<XuMuK> http://www.phonehouse.es/app/f/p-16877/adsl-internet/internet-movil-usb/zte-mf30-wifi.html
<XuMuK> :)
<[Raiden]> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/493773_udivi-sosedej-novoj-melodiej.jpg
<XuMuK> artus, короче мне бы оно ничего не стоило, если с контрактом)) но так как тебе контракт не вперсо, то будет по обычной цене...
<artus> )))
<go8765> на форуме можно как-то посмотреть темы которые я создал ?
<artus> XuMuK, а ZTE MF30 у тя там нигде нет?
<XuMuK> artus, последняя ссыль))
<XuMuK> же)
<artus> тама цены не вижу )
<XuMuK> artus, кстати, да, он самый стильненький)) так 0 это и есть цена))
<artus> XuMuK, а без контракта он в сколько станет? или они только с привязкой к прову продают?
<XuMuK> artus, 145 долларов) http://www.3gmodem.com.hk/Router/MF30.html
<XuMuK> прямо из гонг конга))
<XuMuK> чутка ты не вовремя) только часа три назад как раз где столько с палки на карту послал))
<XuMuK> где-то*
<artus> ))
<XuMuK> кто-нить, проверьте www.casatorrevieja.info, днсы уже проиндегсировались или нет...
<XuMuK> если делать нечего)...
<artus> Name:casatorrevieja.info
<artus> Address: 46.4.135.136
<XuMuK> еее))
<XuMuK> спс)
<artus> XuMuK, ты у инка днсами рулиш?
<XuMuK> можно начинать значит)...
<XuMuK> artus, у GoDaddy)
<artus> XuMuK, если да то они за 5ть мин обновляютцо )
<artus> аа
<artus> нафига ?
<XuMuK> artus, ну я как бы всё время через них домены покупаю...
<artus> и че ?
<artus> днсы то тут причем)
<XuMuK> и то, что у меня в ихней цп их не один и даже не два)
<artus> ))
<XuMuK> artus, ну они, кстати, тоже довольно быстро поменялись... теже часа три назад только домен зарегил))
<XuMuK> пусть не 5 минут, но всё же)
<XuMuK> artus, короче я вкладку запинил, так что если чо, скажешь) а я пойду поработаю чтоли сдецл))
<artus> даавай )
<go8765> подскажите - как такое может быть ? http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7198/1080x.png
<artus> ты о чем ?
<XuMuK> $liff Za$$chitan, но что там не таг то?
<XuMuK> artus, вот и я про то же)
<XuMuK> зато скрин заценили))
<go8765> версии
<go8765> в синаптике - 2. в терминале - 1.81
<artus> ну малоли в какую оно репу смотрит у тебя  )
<artus> и вообще синаптик зло )
<XuMuK> про груб тоже говорят, что он grub2, а на самом деле 1.98...
<[Raiden]> вспомнил, баскет я видимо встречал раньше, но отмел т.к. только под линукс.
<go8765> ясн. это я пытаюсь 2ую бету поставить, но там с зависимостями играться надо
<XuMuK> дизайнеры есть?
<XuMuK> о_О
<XuMuK> ясно)
<artus> XuMuK, хыыыы http://ebay.com.ua/catalog/show/290507977906/
<XuMuK> artus, кстати, вот етот, судя по х-кам, получше будет, а цена та же) http://www.3gmodem.com.hk/Huawei/E583C.html
<go8765> XuMuK:  а чё надо ?
<artus> не, нафиг, Maximum working time: 3.5 hours
<artus> XuMuK, хотя если ты со своим знание забугрового языка может случайно какие отзывы о реальной жизни пролистаеш
<go8765> [Raiden]: как это победить ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/645079/
<artus> go8765, там же написано русским языком то )
<artus> Пакет kdelibs5 не установлен. Пакет libqt4-phonon не установлен.
<XuMuK> artus, ну ты мне найди отзывы, а я тебе их вкратце переведу))
<go8765> artus: вручную потом все зависимости подбирать ?
<go8765> оно ж за собой потяянет огого
<artus> go8765, там их 2 всего, не тупи
<artus> 2 пакета поставь и будет те щастье
<[Raiden]> go8765: набери sudo aptitude install -f или там же пишут чего нехватает , ищи эти пакетыв и ставь
<[Raiden]> Артус короче ответил )
<artus> гг
<go8765> artus: kdelibs5 есть в репах, а второго нет
<[Raiden]> а пакет для убунты?
<artus> go8765, aptitude search libqt4
<XuMuK> go8765, на ланчпаде поищи или в ппа
<go8765> [Raiden]: да
<go8765> я о том и говорил, что оно за собой потянет огого
<artus> go8765, да ниче оно не потянет, раслабсо
<[Raiden]> не очень похоже, или не для текущей версии
<go8765> [Raiden]: ну так бета же
<artus> go8765, не парь моск и собери из svn )
<go8765> artus: ну как бы при моём уровне знаний - это запредельно
<XuMuK> или git или из сырцоы
<XuMuK> а
<XuMuK> go8765, а гугл вам на что дан?)
<artus> go8765, если в svn не коряво то собираетцо с полпинка
<XuMuK> линтяи...
<[Raiden]> basket_2.0~20102801-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb  - ппа...
<artus> а если как в гите кутима то фиг вообще кто то собирет )
<[Raiden]> может стоило не качать, а реп подключить
<[Raiden]> там небось и пакет с фононом
<artus> [Raiden], вот нефиг за него гуглить, вроде мальчик не маленький )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я ж говорю - линтяи))
<[Raiden]> я не гуглю, эт из ег опоста название пакета
<XuMuK> и гугл))
<go8765> [Raiden]: пакета там нет. 2. репа не обновляет это дело ибо нати не указана
<[Raiden]> ну и всё
<[Raiden]> пакет не для натти
<[Raiden]> а такие пакеты правильно ставить пересборкой.
<go8765> ну и это как бы не повод его не использовать :)
<go8765> я тинт не для нати тоже использую и ничё так
<[Raiden]> узнай тогда для какого дистра, и возьми оттуда пакеты
<[Raiden]> только не факт что они не захотят ещё мног опакетов
<[Raiden]> проще научится собирать
<go8765> захотят - я пробовал
<go8765> [Raiden]: всмысле make makeinstall
<XuMuK> нда...
<[Raiden]> всмысле пересобрать деб пакет, скачав его исходники.
<[Raiden]> но можеш ьи так, да
<[Raiden]> вообще в репах моих есть 2.0~beta2-0ubuntu1
<[Raiden]> причем это из офиц репов natty/universe
<[Raiden]> видимо потому и нет на ппа под натти
<[Raiden]> т.к. нафиг не надо
<go8765> [Raiden]: у меня синаптик тоже показывает, что она стоит, но я её не вижу тем не менее
<[Raiden]> тебе надо её удалить
<[Raiden]> а потом поставить ещё раз, из офиц репов
<[Raiden]> с помощью дпкг удаляй или apt-get install -f
<[Raiden]> т.к. сломанный пакет
<mimax> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty, проблема с автозагрузкой программ решилась посредством проставления прав: chmod 755 /usr/share/gnome/autostart
<[Raiden]> ох
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 кулибин ) Есть же настройщик запуск. приложений, на уровне юзера, нафиг /usr
<mimax> на уровне юзера не получалось... а теперь всё ок
<mimax> теперь уже можно и на уровне юзверя
<go8765> [Raiden]: у меня apt-get install -f после 2ух произвольных нажатий ентера совершает революцию :)
<[Raiden]> читать надо
<[Raiden]> что пишут
<[Raiden]> потом
<[Raiden]> энтер давить
<go8765> начало которой терминал уже и забыл
<go8765> я же говорю, что непризвольно как-то вышло :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], а зачем?))
<go8765> ну ничё. будем надеятся на его порядочность и честность :)
<XuMuK> читать же скучно))
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: оно достаточно тупое что бы предложить  снести ещё чего-нить
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну да
<XuMuK> go8765, пошли мне пару К евро, я тебе на следующий день их обратно вышлю)))
<[Raiden]> enter enter
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> и надейся на мои порядочность и честность))
<go8765> XuMuK: я знаю хороший интернет обменник - там за пару часов сможешь заработать :)
<go8765> могу дать ссыль :)
<XuMuK> перебьюсь)
 * go8765 как-то потратил давным давно 10$ на это дело :)
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-16
<[Raiden]> в панели закладок дофига всего скопилось, понаделал папки...
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0716/h_1310774737_c26b611b7f.png
<[Raiden]> теперь буду мусор в папки кидать ) А что на долго попадает в меню закладок.
<go8765> [Raiden]: я так и не понял как переставить баскет. вот я удалил его, что дальше ?
<[Raiden]> котоырй ты скачал - никак
<[Raiden]> можешь поставить из офиц репов
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install basket
<[Raiden]> если у тебя natty
<go8765> а как поставить бэту ?
<[Raiden]> ты с какой планеты вообще?
<[Raiden]> там и есть бета
<[Raiden]> apt-cache show basket
<[Raiden]> apt-cache show basket |grep Ver
<go8765> вот это ? http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/1939/3081.png
<[Raiden]> ну да
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/645106/
<go8765> [Raiden]: вот что вышло :)
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> все другие способы установки уже описаны выше
<go8765> пересобирать дэб ?
<XuMuK> а я вот чему поражаюсь: кто себе на своем же компе дает себе ник с цифрами?! о_О
<[Raiden]> я спать ушел. Не вижу смысла повторяться
<XuMuK> ето ж ппц
<XuMuK> [Raiden], споки)
<go8765> пойду на форуме спрашивать...
<XuMuK>  
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Failed!
<vdrandom> злые торренты ._.
<fess^it> hi all
<fess^it> народ вы конкурс сисадмин 2011 проходили?
<fess^it> там 4 вопрос ваще немогу догнать
<fess^it> Задачка для разминки мозга.
<fess^it> 	xxyyxyy = xyy 	xxyxxxx = xxx 	xxyyxyy + xxyxxxx = xxyxyyxx 	xyy * xxx = ?
<fess^it> xxyyxyy + xxyxxxx = xxyxyyxx (как так) ))
<vdrandom> ты й забыл.
<vdrandom> это и будет ответ
<fess^it> что забыл?
<fess^it> как четные не четные брал ответ несходиться никак, как я смогу умножить если я со сложение вкурить немогу откуда такой ответ
<skai> fess^it: сам решай
<skai> fess^it: ты тест проходишь, а не мы
<fess^it> ну а вообще решили да эту траблу?
<Escsun> fess^it, а что сложного то?)
<fess^it> хех
<fess^it> прокурил я видимо мозги(
<skai> Escsun: не подсказывай
<skai> пусть он сам думает
<fess^it> да я реально сам дойти хочу но чето никак)))
<fess^it> свернул не туда наверное
<gaga_rin> утра \
<Amblnb> За одним углом курят, за другим нужду справляют..
<Amblnb> За одним мозги прокурил, за другим тест ... )))
<fess^it> недогоняю ппц
<skai> fess^it: думай
<fess^it> с числами надо заморачиваться? или тут тупо на внимательность?
<testmason> Доброе утро всем.
<aleksei> всем ку
<testmason> Ребят, не хочет выполнятся команда bzimage при компиляции ядра. Ygcc: Команда не найдена. Make: Нет правил для сборки цели bzImage. Как это решается?
<fess^it> вынес я ваще свой мозг в край серно несходиться ответ сложения
<skai> хихик
<skai> старайся
<fess^it> ))
<skai> все просто как дажды два
<fess^it> адуреть мне надо)
<fess^it> направь меня хотябу на путь истинны)) где собака то порылась?)
<skai> 100 wmr
<fess^it> сезьезный ты человек)))
<skai> а иначе никак тебя не заставить думать самому
<fess^it> 1/6 коробки у нас 100 wmz стоит))
<fess^it> может курнуть нужно
<testmason> Кто может помочь?
<skai> ну хош за 100 wmz подскажу:))
<skai> testmason: господь бог
<skai> testmason: он дарует нам магию экстрасенсов
<skai> и мы узнаем все, что нужно, чтобы помочь
<testmason> Вам тоже?
<testmason> (08:52:42) testmason: Ребят, не хочет выполнятся команда bzimage при компиляции ядра. Ygcc: Команда не найдена. Make: Нет правил для сборки цели bzImage. Как это решается?
<fess^it> skai: xxxyy ответ будит?
<skai> fess^it: ты гуглил?
<Pavia> testmason: попробуй по другому сформулировать вопрос. Что и когда ты вызывал?
<skai> testmason: и что?где экстрасенсорика?
<skai> !q > testmason
<ubuntuhelp> testmason, please see my private message
<skai> !q1 > testmason
<testmason> Убунта 10.4.2 LTS. Ядро 2.6.32-32 generic. Компилирую ядро 2.6.39.3. При компиляции его (make bzimage) выдает ошибку (make: ygcc: Команда не найдена). Если необходимо - могу в приват скинуть полные логи.
<Umren> ygcc это че такое? )
<Umren> я тока gcc знаю
<Pavia> ygcc это компилятор компиляторов
<Umren> тогда ладно
<Umren> значит видимо его нет
<Pavia> Скорее всего он у тебя не стоит
<Umren> если "не найдена" :)
<Pavia> Убунту у меня стоит всего неделю. За это время она успела 3 раза обновиться. В том числе и 3 ядра теперь загрузочное меню замусорено. Я в принципе не против обновления, но как сделать так чтобы оставалось толок 2 ядра стабильное и новое?
<Umren> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6517318/ygcc-command-not-found
<testmason> Проблема в кривой настройке ядра?Я правильно понял?
<Umren> читай ссылку
<sinxwal> Друзья, никто не пользовался LVM? Какие варианты правильно бекап работающего на Xen виртуального сервера снимать
<skai> testmason: возникает вопрос.а нафига компилируешь?
<skai> Pavia: они все стабильные
<skai> Pavia: новое - это всего лишь исправленное старое
<testmason> Дабы убрать ненужный хлам и тем самым повысить производительность.
<skai> testmason: сам собрать под себя решил?
<skai> молодец
<skai> не конечно криворукости тебе не занимать, но за старательность - молодец
<skai> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<testmason> Ну простите, я на убунте только второй день :D
<skai> второй день и собираешь ядро?
<skai> не.ты не молодец
<Umren> ))
<testmason> Я псих :D
<Pavia> skai: Тогда пусть остаётся одно ядро, а то у меня уже загрузочное меню на пол экрана. И чувствую что они все лежат на диске место занимают 30мг одно ядро. Собственно как это поправить?
<skai> Pavia: удалить старые же
<skai> testmason: не.тут другое слово
<skai> расскажите этому существу про то, что ядра в lts бекпортируют и там давно мона поставить 2.6.38 и скоро будет 3.0.0
<Pavia> Skai: Значит говоришь написать скрип. Который при загрузке будет искать Лишние ядра и удаляло их?
<skai> нет.удалить пакеты со старыми ядрами.и все
<testmason> skai, если я настрою ядро под себя - получу конфиг, который смогу использовать для настройки ядра в будущем (читал что такое возможно).
<Umren> Pavia, dpkg -l linux-* | awk '/^ii/{ print $2}' | grep -v -e `uname -r | cut -f1,2 -d"-"` | grep -e [0-9] | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<skai> testmason: ты даже не знаешь зачем тебе это нужно.
<Pavia> skai, я замучаюсь обновления выходят больно регулярно. И каждый раз чистить ручками не комфортно.
<skai> !ubuntu-tweak | Pavia
<ubuntuhelp> Pavia: Программа, предназначенная для тонкой настройки параметров операционной системы Ubuntu Linux и рабочего стола Gnome. Подробней http://goo.gl/MgKHy
<testmason> skai: я же говорил, для повышения производительности.
<Umren> производительности чего?
<skai> testmason: мне чисто поржать.чем же ты будешь повышать производительность?
<Umren> я сомневаюсь, что ты чото повысишь
<skai> Umren: не ну чудом и сочетанием фазы луны и вспышки на солнце - он получит +0.0000000000000000000000000000000001% быстродействия
<skai> и примерно на столько же вырастет его виртуальный пинус:)
<Umren> это будет самообман :)
<testmason> Хм, отвечу вопросом на вопрос - Зачем же компилируют ядро под себя?
<skai> чтобы увеличить пинус
<skai> потому что у людей нет личной жизни и им нечем заняться
<Umren> testmason, его компилируют те, кто в нем разбирается
<Umren> а если тупо компилировать тебе это ниче не даст
<skai> чтобы обеспечить поддержку редкой и непонятной железки, которой нет в апстриме и модулем ее не собрать
<Umren> надо включать/отключать те иные фишки которых нету в мейнстрим ядре.. и возможно это те даст производительность
<Umren> testmason, не тем ты занимаешься вощем %)
<Umren> услышал что круто.. решил попробовать?
<skai> Umren: перед потсонами понтануться. просто поставить убунту - уже не дает такого прироста крутости и чувства илитности
<Umren> пускай ставит генту
<Umren> сразу +100 к епенису :)
<Umren> потсаны пока еще в шоке от нее
<testmason> Нет, увидел, что нагрузка процессора под 100% - решил узнать причину. Посоветовали апдейтнуть ядро.
<Umren> а сменить дистр не посоветовали?
<Umren> ))
<Umren> или это.. вернуться в окошки.. ты бы сразу побежал за диском? :)
<testmason> Ох уж этот сарказм. Отошли мы от темы, если Вы не заметили. Вы можете предложить другое решение проблемы нагрузки процессора во всем на 100%?
<Umren> а ты разобрался в чем проблема?
<Umren> какой процесс дает 100% ?
<Umren> может ответ то он, на поверхности
<testmason> Практически любой. Скайп\мамля\браузер
<Umren> мамля - mumble?
<testmason> Да
<Umren> а ядер сколько используется?
<Umren> на проце
<Umren> всмысле :)
<testmason> Оно всего то одно, но на ведрах у меня работала и мамля и серфинг и видео и лагов не было. (P.S на ведра не советуйте перебратся :D)
<skai> Umren: в общем вот тебе еда.я притворюсь, что я ничего не вижу:)
<testmason> skai: Троллить в канале помощи не кошерно ;)
<skai> testmason: когда еда сама ложится на тарелку, да еще и посыпает себя специями - грех не воспользоваться
<Umren> testmason, а кая версия у тя ядра то? 32ое ?
<Umren> или 34? )
<testmason> Umren: 2.6.32-32
<Umren> testmason, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/ поставь это
<Umren> компилить не надо
<skai>  Umren ну не гони ж фигню
<skai> Umren: пусть 38 из реп поставит и все
<Umren> бекпорты то?
<skai> ага
<Umren> ну как вариант подключи репу deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Umren> если там действительно 38-ое то гуд :)
<skai> Umren: или 39.там бекпорты с маверика, натти и онерика
<Slukin> ни
<User642[web]> Здравствуйте.
<User642[web]> Можно ли здесь обратиться с проблемой
<Siekacz> можно, но мне не спрашивай :)
<User642[web]> К кому тут вообще можно обратиться?
<skai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> User642[web]: ты вообще правила читал?
<User642[web]> Правила не читал, извините.
<User642[web]> Значит, проблема такая : на ноутбуке с чипсетом sis 771/671 невозможно установить номинальное разрешение 1400х900. Использую natty/
<User642[web]> пробовал подсовывать различные дрова через xorg.conf, но ничего не получилось
<User642[web]> Нужны ли специальные драйверы именно для Natty или могут подойти и от более старых версий ubuntu?
<mva> драйвера обычно для видеокарт, а не для дистрибутивов
<mva> но пакеты с драйверами могут тянуть старые зависимости от старых дистрибутивов, если использовать старые пакеты
<mva> посему рекомендуется ставить современные драйвера
<User642[web]> ->mva     я так и понял, но почему различные версии одного и того же драйвера , скачанные мной, имеют разный размер? и где найти самые новые драйвера , есть ли какие то репозитории ?
<Siekacz> User642[web]: читаешь ли ты по-английски? если да: http://www.arunviswanathan.com/node/53
<Siekacz> только измени gtf на cvt
<Siekacz> попробой етот разрешене
<User642[web]> Siekacz     спасибо, посмотрю   ещё такой вопрос: нужно ли обязательно детально прописывать свойства в xorg.conf или достаточно вписать имя драйвера, а там уж иксы сами разберутся?
<Siekacz> мне кажется, что правый драйвер работает, но у него проблема с установкой етой разрешени...
<Siekacz> извините за мой русский, если у меня ошибки - мне ещё трудно писать и говорить по-русски :)
<User642[web]>  не понял,что означает "правый драйвер".
<Umren> может "правильный" :)
<Henoxek> Утро. Корректен ли адрес 10.12.0.1 с маской 255.63.0.0? а то cisco packet tracer не хочет его присваивать интерфейсу...
<User642[web]> .а какой именно "правильный"?
<Siekacz> конечно, правильный :)
<User642[web]> <Siekacz>  извините, какой драйвер вы имеете ввиду, в ссылке что вы дали, кажется, нет упоминаний о драйвере?
<Henoxek> ыц, ifconfig тоже ругается. Заменил 63 на 252 и все ок
<Umren> User642[web], в ссылке написано как добавить разрешение какого у тебя нету в системе
<Umren> User642[web], помню я тоже так делал, пару версий убунты назад
<Umren> дрова не определяют разрешение
<Umren> какие бы ты там не стави
<Umren> правда вот уже год не заморачивался с этим, везде разрешение почему то работает нормально :)
<User642[web]> <Umren>  правильно, ия делал, но насколько помню много раз пытался прописывать разрешение - не помогало, потом в пустом xorg.conf прописал какойто скачанный драйвер и всё заработало и в xorg.conf само собой появилось разрешение 1400х900
<Siekacz> русский трудный, как мой родной польский :)
<User642[web]> а сейчас  некоторые скачанные дрова вообще не работабт.  А может кто нибудь объяснить, почему дров для одной платформы такое великое множество?
<User642[web]> <Siekacz> даже многим исконно русским русский язык кажется трудным )
<Siekacz> пусского языка я учил только 3 года :)
<User642[web]> если я правильно понял, указанное в xorg.conf разрешение будет работать с любым драйвером? А почему утилита xorg -configure не может определить родное разрешение монитора?
<Umren> Siekacz, вполне нормально говоришь, годик на канале посидишь вобще будет отлично говорить :)
<Siekacz> потомы что драйверы чипсета sis не умеет получить родного разрешения Твоего монитора
<Siekacz> Umren: я умею учить йазыков только таким способом :)
<Siekacz> *языков
<User642[web]> Siekacz>ясно.  Кто-нибудь, посоветуйте где можно скачать официальный драйвер sis.
<Siekacz> а такой ест вообще?
<User642[web]> а разве нет?
<Siekacz> ну мне кажется что нет...
<User642[web]> а кто их тогда пишет? я конечно в этом деле мало что понимаю , но для написания драйвера нужно знать спецификацию чипсета, которую может дать только производитель. Эта спецификация открыта?
<Siekacz> девелоперы OpenSource - им не нужна спецификация, что-бы писать драйверы ;)
<Siekacz> они называют ето reverse engineering :)
<Siekacz> *это
<User642[web]> а как они пишут ? методом "тыка"? если к примеру в микрокоде чипсета скрыта офигенно производительная функция, о которой они не знают, то их драйвер будет неэффективен .
<fess^it> 14 вопрос на сисадмине 2011 ктото ответил?)
<Siekacz> они берут устройство и открывают как это делает
<babrusha> господа, есть люди с опытом работы с Tor?
<User642[web]> <babrusha> Я, конечно, дико извиняюсь, но думаю, что здесь нет никого из Парижа.
<Siekacz> лучше спрошивать на международных каналах ;)
<babrusha> я из Гомеля)
<User642[web]> <babrusha> Оно и видно.
<babrusha> подскажите, каким образом можно настроить Tor из командной строки. с инглишем у меня туго
<skai> babrusha: есть несколько простых пунктов
<skai> babrusha: 1. учишь инглишь, неудачник. школьная программа придумана, чтобы ее учили, а не проходили
<babrusha> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<sharikoff> @kick babrusha
<skai> instant karma
<User642[web]> <Siekacz> Спасибо за помощь. Но всё-таки,если нет официальных дров на sis, то может подскмжешь какие -то репозитории со стабильными версиями драйверов ?
<Siekacz> не знаю докладно, но мне кажется сейчас никто не пишет этих драйверов - современно sis уже не популярный
<Siekacz> я могу ошибатся
<Siekacz> 2 года назад я имел ноутбука с чипсетом sis - мне было надо забыть о 3Д-ускорению
<Umren> ага, пора бы уже заапгредить ноут
<skai> сис надо выбросить
<skai> сначала сжечь
<skai> потом выбросить
<skai> потом нассать сверху
<User642[web]> <skai>  согласен.
<User642[web]> команда xrandr выдаёт, что макс. разрешение 1024х768. Почему не отображаются более высокие?
<User642[web]> Ведь монитор поддерживает 1400х900.
<jlewka1> подскажите, почему route -vne выдает сразу список маршрутизации, а route долго, на что он тратит время?
<skai> jlewka1: на резолв имен
<skai> n - не резолвит имена
<skai> без n  резолвит
<skai> если инет тормозной - днс серверок может долго отвечать
<jlewka1> в принципе я так и думал)
<skai> а че спрашивал то?
<jlewka1> уточнить
<jlewka1> это еще не все)
<jlewka1> сек)
<jlewka1> skai, спс, все, тперь все норм)
<jlewka1> просто днс прописалась с впн вот инет и тормозил)
<mva> jlewka1: тебе не стыдно такую ахинею нести?
<baronos> так и не смог победить кодировку радиостанций в ритмбоксе) libtag1-rusxmms это не помогло и еще некоторые способы с добавлением кодировки cp-1251)
<skaiaiai> xxx: щас с братаном будем в червяков играть!
<skaiaiai> yyy: это в worms?
<skaiaiai> xxx: нет, бл**ь! выползем на асфальт после дождя и будем ждать, пока нас кто-нибудь раздавит
<skai> @kban --user skaiaiai 84600 правила читаем
<Umren> skai wars
<baronos> :-D
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/614044/
<shenmue> о круто
<shenmue> вот это управление
<shenmue> игра играет сама в себя без вмешательсвтва пользователя
<[Raiden]> теперь играющие в ммопг знают как перса прокачать
<[Raiden]> *р
<shenmue> мне бличбит 4 гига освободил оО
<[Raiden]> ну бывает, тут кто-то писал, что у него .xsession-errors пол террабайта занимал
<[Raiden]> одни только кэши браузеров и кэш превью иконок\картинок в фм уже могут места покушать
<shenmue> не.... у меня кэш оперы в оперативке
<shenmue> мда надо будет логи глянуть. как так 4 гига загаженно. я обычно постоянно слежу за ос
<[Raiden]> если есть места с запасом, не обращай внимания ну или можешь почистить раз-два в год.
<[Raiden]> постоянно не сильно надо - мало что даст
<shenmue> хард 40
<[Raiden]> у..
<shenmue> под корневой 8
<[Raiden]> тогда пожалуй есть )
<[Raiden]> можно узнать в каких папках обычно мусор и вкронтаб сунуть скрипт с очисткой, с простым rm
<[Raiden]> ну или поискать чистилку которая через кли умеет работать
<shenmue> ну у меня бличбит и деборхан стоят
<shenmue> этого достаточно
<shenmue> + все ставлю без рекомендуемых пакетов. это раза в три уменьшает проги и ос
<[Raiden]> а что места так мало? ссд?
<[Raiden]> я уж не помню в каком году у меня был 40гб хдд
<[Raiden]> наверное 9 или 10 лет назад.
<shenmue> идешный хард
<shenmue> комп 2003
<shenmue> года
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> пора на покой )
<[Raiden]> сча можно взять целерон 1.8ггц с 500гб хдд ,  системник целиком примерно за 5.500 рублей.
<[Raiden]> так, для справки.
<shenmue> фигушки. работает и работает. ни одного битого сектора. кондеры тоже все в порядке. единственная замена это бп
<shenmue> там лопасть кулерра слетела и перебила все .... (тут мат)
<shenmue> хм... я в ребут
<shenmue> хм... любопытно когда в убунту лечилку плимута сделают
<shenmue> в мяте уже давно есть
<[Raiden]> я их несколько штук видел на ппа
<[Raiden]> полазь по http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ или в гугл
<shenmue> у меня мята как раз
<Amblnb> Не клята, не мята. А что мятой обзывается?
<shenmue> mint
<Amblnb> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> !register > ibis_ibis
<black_ru> Anybody home?
<shenmue> ?
<[Raiden]> yes
<[Raiden]> у нас сча 31, спрятался дома )
<[Raiden]> немного многовато для меня.
<KroArtem> Same here, +31 :(
<User422[web]> где можно взять рабочие дрова для видеокарты на чипсете sis 771/671 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> KroArtem: [Raiden] московия) ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> тут бот в другой ирк сети выдал что в самаре 41
<inkvizitor68sl> щгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> +31
<inkvizitor68sl> в сочи +29, хотя бы хД
<inkvizitor68sl> и я туда завтра свалю
<inkvizitor68sl> мухаха
<User422[web]> как работает команда xrandr? кого она опрашивает относительно доступных разрешений экрана?
<[Raiden]> монитор наверное по dde
<[Raiden]> в общем у моников шина есть
<[Raiden]> для передачи инфы
<[Raiden]> может не на прямую, может опрашивает какая-то либа иксов
<[Raiden]> бывают моники на которых дде умер или не работает как надо.
<[Raiden]> дде - не точное название, по памяти пишу
<KroArtem> inkvizitor68sl: пока да
<KroArtem> в смысле калужская область, но тут такая же жара
<User422[web]> для чего нужен параметр в xorg.conf который применяется для описания возможных разрешений экрана,  кто его конкретно читает и как применяет?
<inkvizitor68sl> уже никто и никак
<KroArtem> раньше вроде modes надо было прописывать, чтобы атишные карточки нормально подхватывали разрешение. Как сейчас - не знаю.
<User422[web]> но ведь xorg.conf всё равно можно использовать. и вот как и где выставить разрешение, если не используется xorg.conf, и система не может поднять номинальное разрешение
<[Raiden]> позитивчик для владельцев радеонов http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31202
<skai> [Raiden]: распродажа невидидев со скидкой в 75% там?
<Pavia> С процентами ты угадал. Правда не распродажа.
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: ну это гут
<sig_wall> только unigine оно научилось проходить?
<sig_wall> проприетарщина всякая проходит...
<[Raiden]> фиг знает.
<[Raiden]> я на нвидии, до лучших времен
<[Raiden]> если открытый сможет обогнать закрытый или догнать аналоги от нвидии. У меня будет радеон.
<[Raiden]> сразу же
<[Raiden]> :)
<sig_wall> кстати нуво тоже подтянулись
<sig_wall> 3д работает, прозрачность-размытие в кедах тоже
<[Raiden]> угу, я потестил в федоре. правда только гном-шелл и урбан террор. Фантастика, но работает.
<[Raiden]> в убунте это всё осенью будет
<[Raiden]> закрытые лучше, но как бы, уже можно жить прямо из коробки и это хорошо )
<sig_wall> в убунте иногда любят держать версии из гита, но почему-то 4-х месячной давности %)
<[Raiden]> всё просто, они берут не из гита, а из дебиана
<[Raiden]> Я тут узнал что у опенсусе есть  роллинг релиз. Случайно глянув википедию.
<[Raiden]> 1 чел правда говорит что там пакетная база небольшая. Но стало инетерсно.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя это не значит что там будет прям из гит. роллинг значит по сути последнее стабильное
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: Под убунту есть несколько ппа где свежие дрова, открытые в том числе.
<sig_wall> насчет пакетной базы... там есть ОБС же
<sig_wall> Одна Бабка Собрала :)
<sig_wall> Opensuse build service т.е.
<[Raiden]> ну да,  но там билдят под релизы , не под роллинг ветку. Т.е. может понадобиться пересборка пакета
<KroArtem> ну r600g с атишной 3850 работает очень даже прилично. хотя unigine не проверял
<demoss> Товарищи, как убить окно приветствия гнома и перейти в консоль ? ктрл+альт+ф1 не помогает как и ф7
<sig_wall> ctrl-alt-f2 ?
<[Raiden]> ест ьмасса вариантов. 1 из них - вспомнит ьчто есть ранлевелы и сделать себе 1 без гуилогина
<[Raiden]> /etc/init/kdm.conf ,  stop on runlevel [016] меняем на stop on runlevel [0136]
<[Raiden]> с гдм так же
<[Raiden]> а дальше не скажу.
<Night> Привет
<Night> Кто подскажет как создать скрипт позволяющий сделать так: ssh -X boss@1.1.1.1    дальше firefox&
<slevin_> Ubuntu 11.04 При активной закачке через Deluge - постоянно отваливается VPN. Как исправить это? В чем дело может быть?
<[Raiden]> Night:  ssh -X boss@1.1.1.1  & firefox &
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нет лучше через ;
<[Raiden]> тольк овидимо локальный запустится
<TomFarr> rdp лучше подойдет
<[Raiden]> может прокатит ssh -X boss@1.1.1.1  'firefox &'
<TomFarr> ssh в этом вопросе бесполезен, просто получишь огромный выхлоп в консоль и не увидишь даже приглашения в браузер. По ssh можно запускать links
<Night> Спасибо:) как сделать чтоб все время в терминал не лезть
<[Raiden]> по аналогии с
<[Raiden]> ssh root@www 'df -h'
<[Raiden]> я незнаю иксовое так пустится или нет
<TomFarr> ааа... че с -X перфиксом иксы подгружаются?
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл x over ssh
<TomFarr> Я вообще не уверен, что можно по ссш загрузить Х...
<[Raiden]> можно, только ты не понимаешь как работает Х. Грузится не Х , а клиент
<[Raiden]> а Х у тебя
<Strangehold> Âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> Strangehold! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> клиент - любое гуи окно
<TomFarr> [Raiden], но при этом нужно погасить икс у себя или достаточно его свернуть?
<slevin_> никто не подскажет в чем дело? при загрузке по делуге впн отваливается
<Strangehold> Âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> Strangehold! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Strangehold> Всем доброго времени суток
<[Raiden]> TomFarr: ничего гасить не надо. просто в твоих иксах запустится окно  судаленной машины
<[Raiden]> лучше погугли, я не спец. На самом деле , так можно делать только иксами
<[Raiden]> но там шифрования нет, несекурно
<[Raiden]> поэтому иногда юзают ссш
<TomFarr> [Raiden], не запускается
<[Raiden]> TomFarr: [21:22:29] [[Raiden]]вбей в гугл x over ssh
<[Raiden]> там всё будет
<TomFarr> в man ssh даже такого префикса нет
<Strangehold> Скажите, стоит ставить Ubuntu? (прехожу с Windows 7)
<TomFarr> Strangehold, раньше с линуксом не общался? И сн7ачала ответь для себя на вопрос: зачем тебе это...
<Strangehold> yt j,ofkcz
<Strangehold> *не общался
<TomFarr> Strangehold, зачем тебе линукс нужен? E nt,z yf dbylt xnj-nj yt nfr&
<Strangehold> TomFarr, просто интересно попробовать
<TomFarr> У тебя на винде что-то не так?
<[Raiden]> Strangehold: нет
<TomFarr> Strangehold, поставь на виртуалку...
<Strangehold> TomFarr, а каким образом это можно осуществить?
<[Raiden]> когда будешь знать на что и зачем , тогда и переходи.
<TomFarr> Strangehold, в виндус 7 ультимейт есть виртуальная машина, погугли как создать виртуальную машину, и тогда поймешь как туда поставить любую ОС.
<Strangehold> TomFarr, хорошо. Спасибо
<[Raiden]> мода однако. Я перехожу с виндовс незнаю куда (с)
<[Raiden]> надо заметить что всякие посылы , типа убунту - линукс для людей. Очень хорошо работают.
<[Raiden]> )
<Night> может хоть примерное написание скрипта подскажет кто а то я в расстройстве
<nic0tine> как опцию -nobuffer прописать в настройки впн соединения?
<sig_wall> nic0tine: в pty команду добавь
<nic0tine> sig_wall что за pty?
<sig_wall> nic0tine: в команде вызова pptp :)
<shenmue> проф тех училище
<sig_wall> :D
<shenmue> ну или помоги тупому учится
<sig_wall> вернее в опциях pppd
<nic0tine> sig_wall pptp я через неткорк менеджер вызываю
<nic0tine> нетворк*
<sig_wall> аа, ок
<sig_wall> nic0tine: тогда в адрес шлюза. типа 10.0.1.1 -nobuffer
<sig_wall> по крайней мере попытка не пытка :)
<nic0tine> sig_wall vpn.internet.beeline.ru -nobuffer так?
<nic0tine> перед nobuffer 1 знак "-" должен быть?
<Night> Так парни срочно нужно общение с понимающим в xss. сразу в приват
<sig_wall> nic0tine: да, типа того
<sig_wall> nic0tine: должен
<sig_wall> nic0tine: но билайн же на l2tp переходит, не?
<shenmue> дык
<nic0tine> sig_wall может и переходит в москве)
<shenmue> уже давно
<shenmue> москва и питер вроде
<sig_wall> в москве на новых тарифных планах - l2tp only
<sig_wall> на старых pptp ещё есть..
<shenmue> у мну пптп
<sig_wall> nic0tine: стой
<sig_wall> nic0tine: --nobuffer, два тире :)
<moze> Всем привет
<Night> А у мну антилопа гну :)
<moze> Ктонибудь занимался самодельными hid устройствами,
<nic0tine> sig_wall скажи ещё пожалайста где и как MTU вручную выставить?
<moze> точнее подключение их в убунту?
<sig_wall> nic0tine: оно само в 1460 выставится. или в 1400
<[Raiden]> moze: интересный вопрос. Инетересно о каком девайсе речь
<nic0tine> sig_wall оно в 1400 по дефолту ставится, на форуме читал что изменение на 1460 помогало
<[Raiden]> если вы про выпн и винда на той стороне , то наверное наоборот
<[Raiden]> уменьшение с 1460 помогало
<[Raiden]> там максимальный пакет меньше
<sig_wall> вообще это из-за недонатов и недофайрволов, мешающих нормальному pmtu discovery.
<nic0tine> я понятия не имею что на той стороне, винда или линукс или мак, не суть. При загрузке файлов через торрент отваливается впн постоянно, на форуме нашел что помогало --nobuffer и увеличение mtu с 1400 до 1460
<sig_wall> ну --nobuffer это святое :)
<sig_wall> у меня без неё в местной самодельной локалке соединение больше минуты вообще не держалось :)
<sig_wall> да и мту больше 800 не получалось выставить - иначе пакетлосс :D
<sig_wall> а линк - 10Base-T. эх, ностальгия.
<nic0tine> sig_wall а как из консоли подключиться к впн?
<sig_wall> nic0tine: легко, pppd pty "pptp --nobuffer --nolaunchpppd vpn.internet.beeline.ru" user sigw password 12345 mtu 1400 persist
<nic0tine> sig_wall спасибо, сейчас всё докачается и проверю =)
<nic0tine> --nolaunchpppd что означает?
<sig_wall> ну есть другой вариант запуска, без этой опции pptp наоборот сам запускает pppd
<sig_wall> а тут pppd запускает pptp :)
<shenmue> некрософт свою социалку запускает
<shenmue> наверное
<[Raiden]> я только в 1 пореган , в гугл+ и у меня даже времени небыло ещё понять что оно умеет и зачем мне.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> наверное просто потому , что другие способы общения юзаю
<[Raiden]> ася там, жабер, ирк на паре серверов
<shenmue> ну у меня жаббер и в секте убунту
<shenmue> и еще гугол вио для троллинга. там я отдыхаю в свободное время
<shenmue> [Raiden], кстати не хочу раздувать всякие холивары. просто задумался если какие нибуть треды на тему почему ос от мягких с кучей вирей а линь нет?
<novns> нас сейчас тряхнуло так неслабо
<shenmue> что то навроде сравнения степеней защиты
<nimbos> novns: Тряхнуло? Это как?
<novns> землетрясение
<novns> в Иркутске
<[Raiden]> shenmue: незнаю, где-то ест ьнаверное. Я и так могу сказат ьпочему.
<nimbos> novns: ничего себе...
<[Raiden]> способ распространения софта другой + система прав по умолчанию не самая простая.
<nimbos> novns: осторожней там...
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в виндвосе редко программы берут у разработчика, чаще варез, какие-то сронноие конторки-магазины.
<shenmue> [Raiden], да в лине то я знаю. вообще линь хороший предмет для изученния как ос устроенна.
<[Raiden]> если варез - то это ещё кейгены, кряки
<[Raiden]> и ещё не в последнюю очеред популярность платформы конечно
<nimbos> shenmue: всё начиналось и заканчивалось Unix...
<shenmue> но меня волнует именно сравнение. почему и как без моего ведома программа сама себя записывает куда хочет и запускается. вот интересно сам процесс
<novns> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/110_55.php
<novns> здесь пока тишина
<nimbos> shenmue: это вы где имеете в виду?
<shenmue> это в винде про вири
<[Raiden]> допустим, я могу сделать сфх архив с какой-то полезной прогой, но во время исполнения будет ещё троян установлен. И разложить на варезниках. :)
<shenmue> как то вдруг появился какой то процесс а ос на него не реагирует. как так ? нипонятно
<ozan-1> Всем привет. Помоги те кто разбирается. после того как комп идет в спящий режим, то потом уже ни на что не раегирует, прихидится перезагружатся.
<ozan-1> Система 10,10
<novns> shenmue, в винде большинство людей работает с правами администратора
<artus> дык не пускай его в спящий)
<novns> так уж повелсь
<nimbos> shenmue: вы не совсем правы... всё зависит от прав пользователя... в том числе и в винде...
<nimbos> ozan-1: это что то у вас с ACPI... Ищите скрипты для вашей материнской платы... Если они конечно есть в природе...
<shenmue> nimbos, я поставлю нужные проги. сделаю учетку безопасною. антивирь не нужен после?
<ozan-1> 2 artus так иногда просто необходимо, когда оставляю комп на 23-3 часа , выключать не хочется ))
<nimbos> shenmue: в идеале не нужно...
<novns> shenmue, если отключить всякие автозапуски с флэшек
<shenmue> само собой
 * sharikoff чувствует что было где то 3,5 по Рихтеру 
<novns> и своевременно обновляться автоматом
<novns> тогда можно жить без антивируса
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<shenmue> да меня техническая сторона вопроса волнует.
<nimbos> novns:  и сколько баллов?
<novns> nimbos, баллов  кажется
<novns> *баллов 4
<Pavia> shenmue: вирусы бывают разные. И принципы их действия тоже разнятся.
<novns> 3 балла у нас часто
<nimbos> shenmue: технически очень много факторов защиты.. Дело в том, что в маке тоже юникс... и там есть вирусы... В принципе к любой ОС можно написать вирус... Должны быть адекватные средства защиты...
<novns> однажды было 8, в 95-м году
<nimbos> novns: нихрена себе...
<shenmue> мак уже далек
<shenmue> от бзди и юниксов
<novns> ну тут граница двух плит, они разъезжаются со временем
<novns> вместо озера байкал когда-нибудь будет океан
<sharikoff> Угу
<shenmue> кстати если novns невзапно пропадет я знаю где он будет
<artus> dpkg: ... похоже всё обошлось. :)
<shenmue> =)
<artus> прикольно)
<sharikoff>  Блин все равно как то не фонтан
<nimbos> shenmue: вы не правы, либо юникс, либо не юникс... Мак-юникс... Но реализация прав там паршивая... Недавно коллега по работе умудрилась стереть весь софт... Проблема была в том, что было неадекватно были выставлены права...
<sharikoff> Novns гроза у тебя есть?
<novns> да
<novns> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/110_55.php
<novns> во, обновилось
<nimbos> novns: всё равно жесть полная...  забавно, тряхнуло, а инет работает...
<sharikoff> Бойся со мной :)
<nimbos> shenmue: софт был стёрт на маке.
<nimbos> shenmue: после этого был установлен линукс:)
<alexzulu[m]> Шалом.
<nimbos> alexzulu[m]: привет.
<demoss> sharikoff: даров\
<sharikoff> q
<markmx> кто ответственный за канал qt-ru?
<markmx> куда жалобу катать? ато чтам молчат блин =)))
<markmx> при путине такого безобразия небыло на канале.
<w00t1> привет
<w00t1> как изменить/скрыть сообщение в вичате при дисконнекте или выходе
<markmx> что за вичат? как название по англ?
<w00t1> weechat
<yurau> не успел
<yurau> уупс еррор
<yurau> кутим кто-н юзает?
<w00t1> слава богу нет
<w00t1> по крайней мере я нет) глючное оно
<yurau> так уже версия 0.3
<yurau> я сегодня поставил 0.2
<yurau> дело в том что асикью заключила соглашение что поделится протоколом с кутимом
<yurau> у меня есть вопрос
<yurau> почему в списке джаббер контактов я вижу себя?
<Escsun> yurau, значит ты вылетел
<Escsun> yurau, джаббер может хоть 100 клиентов врубить на 1 акк)
<yurau> что значит вылетел?
<Escsun> yurau, и ты всех видеть будешь )
<Escsun> yurau, ну ты вылетел с инета, а акк остался )
<yurau> мне надо над этим подумать
<baronos> как фильм назывался там про ктулху типа, на подобии игры call of ktulhu
<velessky> Добрый вечер, уважаемые убунтоводы....Кто-нибудь поможет в мааааленькой маленькой проблеме?
<velessky> Абсолютно ничтожной и маленькой ....*_*...
<velessky> Вас это не затруднит....
<w00t1> а какой вопрос конкретно
<velessky> Дайте инвайт на хабру!!!!
<velessky> >_<
<w00t1> мде, пишите статью, проблем попасть не вижу
<artus> @voice velessky
<yurau> :)
<yurau> ну удивил
<markmx> baronos: find -type "film 'bout ctulhu"
<artus> velessky, не по теме эть 1н, здесь не канал для попрошайнечиства эть 2
<[Raiden]> вопросы про ктулху это хорошо. Видать все работает.
<yurau> многие хотят инвайт на хабру
<velessky> Артус, жук....Где инквизитор?
<markmx> byrdbpbnjh e;t d genb? cxfc ghbtltn b gjrfhftn nt,z d jaakfeyt
<markmx> блян =)
<velessky> Инка, меня обижают(((
<markmx> вот я лох
<artus> velessky, да гдеть тут бегал ) попинай его )
<yurau> :)
<baronos> хех)) ага оказалось проще зов ктулху называеться)
<artus> @voice markmx
<artus> markmx, стремные у тя очепятки)
<velessky> Арт, у тебя что, настроение плохое?Оо
<markmx> звиняйте... =) лан пошел мучить ребят с кути
<artus> velessky, че сразу плохое? )))
<shenmue> с каждым баном оно выше =)
<artus> velessky, я ж даже не растреливаю никого)
<velessky> *ищет инку, инка спасет Оо*
<baronos> поиграл в кваку, и ппц как захотел кин дум посматреть)
<shenmue> тьфу
<shenmue> дум кино г
<velessky> Никому в гуглплюс инвайт не нужен?
<shenmue> нет
<artus> velessky, инвайты туда уже не нужны)
<sharikoff> есть уже
<velessky> Как не нужны?
<velessky> там все еще закрыта рега
<baronos> надо фильм quake 3 снять
<artus> velessky, да не, пускаеть если залогинишсо в гугл
<artus> вроде как
<velessky> Нет.
<shenmue> единственный фильм номальный снятый по игре это принц персии
<artus> velessky, ну у меня народ без инвайтов регалсо)
<velessky> Пишет "стадия тестирования"...."Вы кто такие?Я вас не звал!Идите.." ну вы поняли
<baronos> кстати да он отличный получился так как не уви бол снимал наверно)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> еще док фильм о тетрисе
<velessky> Так что, значет все без инвайтов на хабре сидят?
<baronos> мне фильм понравился Взлом (про митника) и док фильм к сожалению позорно забыл название там про линукс
<schtiel> Здравствуйте. Пришел к вам с проблемой: в Убунте 10.04 Пиджин не подключается. Каг быть?
<shenmue> baronos revolution os
<artus> schtiel, jabber с транспортами спасет человечество)
<baronos> shenmue: точно спс надо пересмотеть))
<shenmue> я тут через гаджим сижу
<[Raiden]> schtiel: куда не подключается и версия?
<schtiel> Другие клиенты тоже не подключаются. Жалуются на ошибку сети
<artus> [Raiden], кстати плагин на дропбокс стал когда я его от рута запустил)
<schtiel> Не подключается к ICQ)))
<artus> мейб ему четь в gksu не понравилось
<[Raiden]> artus: я уж и не омню такого разговора. гуд )
<artus> schtiel, а у меня в транспорте все гуд )
<artus> [Raiden], ночью, плагин юсб не ставал к вбоксу )
<shenmue> baronos есть еще в секте "код lunux"
<shenmue> linux*
<artus> ой, очепяталсо)
<Pavia> Таже байда с ICQ думаю бан по IP. Пользуюсь web клиентом
<yurau> schtiel: я сейчас icq юзаю
<schtiel> Да уж привык к пиджину родимому))
<baronos> я тут в шоке нашел сайт там кины онлайн и с моим инетом 512Кб\с фильмы без тормозов идут и качество я считаю норм. но он не локальный и скорость подзагрузки внешнего инета. Когда как на других сайтах фильм надо подгружать 30 мин как минимум с таким же качес
<artus> schtiel, к плохому быстро привыкаеш)
<[Raiden]> schtiel: слей отсюда посвежей, эти асечники часто протокол меняют
<[Raiden]> http://www.getdeb.net/software/Pidgin
<artus> baronos, ексюа?
<yurau> schtiel: а вообще кто-то что-то писал что надо сервер выставить какой-то
<schtiel> благодарю))
<[Raiden]> schtiel: может не в этом дело, фиг знает
<[Raiden]> у меня работает
<baronos> http://onlainfilm.ucoz.ua
<shenmue> мда
<shenmue> спам это плохо
<baronos> а друг в винде с таким же инетом с него смотрит заторможенно с подзагрузкой
<artus> зоьанить чтоль
<artus> за рекламу укоза
<baronos> простите что вышла как реклама
<artus> ))
<baronos> можете банить, что теперь, косяк есть косяк)
<artus> эх
 * artus растрелял baronos паралоновыми шариками
<shenmue> я лично всегда был за отчленение конечностей
<[Raiden]> онлайн мб удобно иногда, но меня бесит смотреть кино в браузере
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden], 780 качаю с секты и смотрю в влц
<shenmue> причем там все в мпеге а не vfw или какой ам формат у флэш
<XuMuK> flv или swf
<shenmue> а их два даже. а мну забыль
<schtiel> Эх... Не заработала аська. Буду искать информацию по серверу подключения.
<artus> shenmue, напиши свою ) с гувернантками и домино)
<shenmue> ок
<artus> хм, чей то не на того хайлайт сагрилсо)
<shenmue> начнем проект с плана
<shenmue> пункт первый. нафига нам ася?
<artus> прально) идум бухать_)
<artus> в честь сокращения рабочих планов)
<shenmue> пункт второй закрываем проект
<[Raiden]> другой серв челу не догадался сказать
<shenmue> но инвестции я все же оставлю себе
<artus> и отмечаем )
<[Raiden]> хотя ася не нужна
<shenmue> ему удалось похитить уникальный вирус, способный уничтожить любой компьютер.
<shenmue> чот описание к взлому конечно...
<shenmue> но надо будет посмотреть
<[Raiden]> ну а почему бы нет. Если параноить по полной программе, то современное железо разработано сша, сеть - бывшая военная (или даже не бывшая) дарпа. Софт тоже многий оттуда. Так почему бы не быт ькакому-нить военному вирусу котоырй вырубает любой ко
<[Raiden]> мп.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> вполне реально
<JustDo> всё же нету на линукс многопротокольных клиентов сравнимых с миранда :/
<Umren> пиджин?
<JustDo>  =)
<JustDo> пиджин даже на qip не тянет, какой там с мирандой сравнивать
<Umren> пфф
<Umren> не смешы, для него плугинов 100500
<Umren> все он тянет, даже больше
<JustDo> угу и виснет и тормозит и интерфейс полное уг
<Umren> виснет и тормозит - не видел ниразу
<JustDo> запусти на нет буке или офисной печатной машинке
<Umren> интерфейс уг - ок, это спорно, я сам гткшные интерфейсы не люблю, но к пиджину терпим
<Umren> нету у меня такого добра
<Umren> такой роскоши)
<Umren> а везде где стоит - работает отлично, тормозов не замечал
<Umren> про миранду можно тоже сказать интерфейс уг
<JustDo> я вот сейчас Instantbird попробвал, goober ещё юзал, это из малоизвестных. одна проблема у них основная - отсутсвие антиспама
<Umren> если брать все платформы мультиклиентов Pidgin - самый нормальный, адиум мне даж меньше нравится :D
<JustDo> сказать что в миранде интерфейс уг это всё равно что сказать что в GNU\Linux Интерфейс уг. там интерфейс делается абсолютно любой, на что только хватит фантазии и знаний
<Umren> ну и? в пиджине тоже
<Umren> редактируй тему, ставь плугины
<Umren> так что, равнозначный бред
<JustDo> пиджин уг
<w00t1> да уж, интерфейс везде можно нормальны сделать
<Umren> миранда уг
<w00t1> но
<w00t1> в пиджине не нравится система хранения паролей
<Umren> открытым текстом?)
<w00t1> угу (
<JustDo> я не представляю как на 17" мониторе с разрешением 1024*768 можно юзать пиджин с списком контактов 500++ человек
<Umren> в миранде тоже
<JustDo> про миранду ошибаешься
<JustDo> очень сильно
<w00t1> запросто, все настриваемо
<w00t1> хоть 1000
<Umren> а у тя сразу все 500 должны показыватся на 1024*768 ?
<w00t1> я в конфигах не парюсь, но безопасность сильно беспокоит
<Umren> ну эт 2 пикселя на человека
<JustDo> в PSI с отключенными аватарами 50+ влезает
<JustDo> а в пиджине 10 человек
<[Raiden]> 500++ -  группы же есть
<JustDo> есть
<[Raiden]> общаться с 500++ человек вообще проблеамтично. Жизни не хватит
<w00t1> хм, у меня на 19 монике сейчас как раз около полтиника
<JustDo> [Raiden] мы многопротокольные клиенты под линукс обсуждаем, а не стиль жизни
<JustDo> w00t1 дай скрин
<artus> дожились, размером контакт листа меряютцо
<[Raiden]> с группами всеравно сколько человек.  500 человек в 20 подпапок  и всё
<[Raiden]> или даже в одну все 500, а в другую те кто реально нужен
<[Raiden]> :)
<JustDo> [Raiden] ёмае ну смотри на экране в 10 закрытых групп, с растянутым на пол экрана контакт листом
<JustDo> w00t1 дай скрин как выглядит пиджин с компактными настройками
<JustDo> если не трудно
<[Raiden]> вертикально если на весь, то в 1050 пикселей у мну влезает 27 их списка.
<[Raiden]> вполне достаточно
<JustDo> instantbird кстати получает оценку 0 =) совсем не о чем клиент
<[Raiden]> ещё по секрету скажу, в пиджине есть споиск по списку
<JustDo> [Raiden] про "вполне достаточно" - я себе подбираю клиент а не тебе)
<[Raiden]> *без с )
<JustDo> psi+ отличный жаббер клиент, но вот работа icq Транспортов не удовлетворяет :/
<[Raiden]> та же фигня
<[Raiden]> а из мультипротоколок только 3 более менее , пиджин , копыта и кутим
<nic0tine> кутим очень понравился, но он слишком нестабильный
<_d4vid> pidgin best
<nic0tine> и толи в копыте толи в пиджине не отображалось правильно /me
<nic0tine> дайте скрин контакт листа пидгина ёма)
<Sergey_IT> nic0tine, а что это за тип пидгина? (
<nic0tine> как в пиджине редактировать шрифты и т.п.?
<nic0tine> кто там кричал что всё настраивается?)
<Sergey_IT> nic0tine, берешь сорсы, переделываешь и компилишь...
<nic0tine> <Sergey_IT> берешь С++ и пишешь программу - это вот ещё лучше совет был бы
<nic0tine> да, instantbird которому я дал оценку 0, это просто восхитительного качества клиент по сравнению с убогим г.. pidgin
<jham> novns: vim .purple/gtkrc-2.0
<jham> nic0tine:
<demoss> hi all
<[Raiden]> мне не думается что пиджин убогого качества. Редко когда подводил
<[Raiden]> и то в основном по вине авторов аси
<demoss> [Raiden]: ns vskjv gjkmpjdfkcz jn ueukz & )
<demoss> [Raiden]: ты мылом пользовался от гугля ? )
<[Raiden]> да, 1 из адресов там
<[Raiden]> спаморезка там ужасная. Я больше мейл ру люблю. лет 10 уже юзаю
<baronos> да ёмаё, я вот думал 11,04 фигня типа недоделаная , но оказалось что ПО сделанное под натти лучше работает чем версии под тот же 10,10 и не удивительно что пиджин версии ниже будет хуже работать и чем то не удовлетворять, либо ставить 11,04 либо версию пиджина 1
<[Raiden]> 1 раз долго письмо важное ждал, пока не додумался в спаме ег опоискать на гугле
<[Raiden]> все версии убунты по сути фигня недоделанная. По крайней мере на день релиза.
<nic0tine> purge pidgin =) наюзался
<baronos> я сейчас на пиджине сижу в 11,04 и сбоев нету работает как швейцарские цасы
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0717/h_1310850796_fdf41abdb7.png
<nic0tine> так и кувалда работает без сбоев, но для вкручивания болтов я всё же электрическую отвертку предпочту
<nic0tine> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0717/h_1310850943_ec3a32963f.png
<[Raiden]> )
<nic0tine> сравни =)
<[Raiden]> ну не будем о вкусах , к тому же мат запрещен.
<[Raiden]> особой разницы кстати не вижу. Кроме другой темы оформления и каких-то ненужных синих галок в окне чата
<[Raiden]> )
<nic0tine> [Raiden] разница в интерфейсе большая, на скринах не заметно
<nic0tine> [Raiden] например в PSI кликаешь на ник в чате и он сразу подставляется в форму написания сообщения, в пиджине нету этого
<_d4vid> никотин тебе лишний раз кликнуть тяжело?
<nic0tine> _d4vid, да
<[Raiden]> в пиджине есть дописка ников  по табу
<Aceler> А в Psi уже сделали поддержку видео в Jingle?
<PACCBET> ребят, подскажите прогу :: библиотека С++ или что то такое, короче набор функций с примерами..
<fess^it> в Eclips нельзя?
<PACCBET> 200 Мегов - перебор, а другого нет?
<wqedit> Здрасте. Ниче страшного. Это временая машика, старенькая. Я удалил полSid'a. Как воставновить? Диск записывать лень, опять с базовой системы ставить с netinstall.
<Aceler> PACCBET: Qt Creator со справкой — это где-то 100 Мб.
<fess^it> я чет ниче непонял))
<Aceler> Справку можно читать в онлайне
<Aceler> Geany — весит совсем чуть-чуть, но справки там и нет )
<Aceler> Ещё под плюсами можно разрабатывать в KDevelop, ну и emacs, конечно.
<jham> я не пойму что PACCBETу надо
<Aceler> nic0tine: а персональные уведомления на контакты в Psi где настраиваются?
<PACCBET> Aceler ну креатор у меня есть, но я нетбинсом пользуюсь, просто была прога типа библиотеки была
<Aceler> А.
<Aceler> Да ну, зачем, проще документашку почитать, чем какие-то проги ставить.
<jham> прога типа библиотеки?
<Aceler> nic0tine: нашёл… KDE-style HIG слегка мной уже подзабыт :)
<jham> библиотека для меня набор функций
<Aceler> jham: а для нормальных людей библиотека — это место хранения книг :))
<PACCBET> ну да, хотел вспомнить
<jham> аа...
<jham> а причём тут kdeveloper итп?
<jham> kdevelop*
<Aceler> jham: ну я думал человеку нужна программа для разработки на C++
<jham> а. а что ему надо тогда?
<[Raiden]> вопрос был кривой
<Aceler> Я думаю FBreader и книга по C++ :)))
<PACCBET> библиотеку
<[Raiden]> ls /lib
<[Raiden]> :)
<jham> PACCBET: alexandria?
 * Aceler ушёл таки спать
<jham> PACCBET: http://alexandria.rubyforge.org/
<jham> apt-get install alexandria
<PACCBET> ls /gcc
<PACCBET> ога
<PACCBET> а где тама с++?
<[Raiden]> g++
<jham> но перечитывать вопрос, пытаясь понять, надо тебе примеры использования библиотеки с++, эдитор, прогу на библиотеке с++ или хрен знает что, я устал )
<jham> вопрос - не вопрос, а эпика
<nic0tine> я решил выбор многопротокольного клиента путем добавления хорошего spectrum асечного транспорта в жаббер =)
<jham> nic0tine: бери irssi+bitlbee ;)
<PACCBET> ну да, вопрос криво написал... Короче прога типа, где функции показаны как они написаны, там и классы есть и всё остальное - наглядное пособие - вот.. :|
<jham> тебе тогда или книгу надо, или документацию библиотеки, а не прогу
<jham> или ты хочешь из своего кода сгенерировать доки*
<jham> ?
<jham> тогда что-то типа doxygen
<PACCBET> jham вот именно, есть прога..
<jham> ну хз.. и сколько библиотек эта прога "знает"? что эта прока делает лучше чем документация?
<jham> ну ладно, не знаю, тебе виднее
<PACCBET> на том спасибо
<jham> не льсти :D
<demoss> [Raiden]: я имел ввиду корпоративку ) про спаморезку знаю
<demoss> по умолчанию дроид гугля требует )
<[Raiden]> неа
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ща иду  по улице, от нечего делать включил анализатор вайфай...
<XuMuK[DHD]> И тут глаз цепляецо за сеть с названием попробуй меня взломать...
<XuMuK[DHD]> Завтро приду с ноутом))
<jham> удачи
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> =)
<jham> чем и что ломать будем? )
<shenmue> либо какойто школяр поставил пароль и думает что самый умный
<shenmue> либо действительно будет интересно
<jham> wpa2 же вроде с сильным паролем ломают только в "лабораторных" условиях?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Впа да, только хендшейком))
<XuMuK[DHD]> Я на своем тренировался, два дня он там их гонял и в итоге ничо...
<XuMuK[DHD]> Но тут половина провов на вепе до сих пор...
<XuMuK[DHD]> У меня уже все соседи на всякий случай поломаны))
<shenmue> представлаю такого химика. полаточка такая. пятый день в районе сети сидит и пыхтит над сетью
<XuMuK[DHD]> Вдруг отключат мой))
<XuMuK[DHD]> Если впа, то я сразу домой пойду))
<shenmue> палатку захвати =)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Но судя по каналу там мовистар с впа...
<XuMuK[DHD]> То есть веп
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ща обратно пойду, сделаю вам скрин)
<jham> XuMuK[DHD]: есть шанс что пароль слабый. можно час-два по словарику прогнать
<shenmue> хых
<shenmue> щас пройдет а там палаток уже =)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Если впа, то почти наверняка сек. Фраза знаков на 10...
<jham> но если там тип не дебил - он не будет звать людей побороться выбрав пароль типа "test123"
<XuMuK[DHD]> Вот вот
<shenmue> а старые йцукен и админ наоборот в другой раскладке уже не в моде?
<jham> кол. знаков для словаря пофиг. главное, чтобы оно было в словаре ) впа брутфорсить вообще не получится толком, даже и до восьми знаков
<XuMuK[DHD]> Какая другая раскладка в испании? Акстись))
<XuMuK[DHD]> Хам, я и говорю не про пасс, а passphrase)) загугли как впа работает))
<XuMuK[DHD]> На основе сек. фразы создаецо сам пасс
<jham> а, ок
<shenmue> echo 'Цитата' | md5sum | base64
<shenmue> ня
<XuMuK[DHD]> Интересно, када aircrack на андроид портируют))
<jham> passphrase же и есть то что набирает юзер?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Да
<jham> ну её же брутфорсить будешь?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Потом по ней проходицо енкриптор и она превращаецо в ппц длинный и неудобочитаемый ключ
<XuMuK[DHD]> Там не все так просто как в бруте...
<jham> ну, key derivation локально же можно выполнить?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Надо подобрать фразу, из нее извлеч сам хешь пароля и его уже подставлять
<jham> ну, я вроде про то же
<jham> ты же не hash брутить бы стал )
<XuMuK[DHD]> Короче процесс по времени и ресурсам минимум в два раза геморнее...
<jham> хмм.. а где нестыковка моих мыслей с этим заявлением?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Веп я некоторые за буквально пять сек ломаю, с впа так не получится
<XuMuK[DHD]> А я сказал что есть нестыковка?
<jham> в вепе проблема в самой системой, там не брутят а вычисляют
<jham> мне тогда показалось
<jham>  XuMuK[DHD]   Хам, я и говорю не про пасс, а passphrase)) загугли как впа работает))
<XuMuK[DHD]> Я просто пока пишу читать не могу, клава на весь экран
<jham> ну ладно, забей
<jham> только не говори, что ты на смартфоне?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Там ловят пакеты и из них извлекают ключь..
<jham> ну это всё понятно, да
<jham> не извлекают
<XuMuK[DHD]> Если жертва качает чо нить, то процесс сбора очень быстрый
<jham> вычисляют из извлёкших IV
<jham> можно и зафлудить и получать ответы
<XuMuK[DHD]> От перестановки слогаемых...
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-17
<XuMuK[DHD]> И да, я на смартфоне))
<XuMuK[DHD]> А ты думал я хожу  с ноутом и сканирую пространство?))
<XuMuK[DHD]> Гг
<jham> так я думал, ты уже добрался до цели
<jham> ломать глаза на смартфоне, ну нафиг
<XuMuK[DHD]> Нее, щас только собираюсь идти обратно...
<XuMuK[DHD]> Дождусь только одного черта)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ничо не-ломаецо)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Экран 4.3"
<XuMuK[DHD]> http://db.tt/AMIvGY1
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе есть приоритеты репов, что позволяет по разному обновляться
<[Raiden]> кажется я всё чаще офтопю про этот дистр
<XuMuK[DHD]> Есть сдецл)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Чо, так хорош? Я его последний раз смотрел года три назад...
<[Raiden]> Ну мне нравится. Смог удачно обновить кеды там, а потом вообще перевести на ролинг ветку
<XuMuK[DHD]> И там вроде нет кроме кед других дм, или есть?
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке играюсь
<[Raiden]> есть, все
<XuMuK[DHD]> Аа
<[Raiden]> причем в отличие от убунты можно выбрать какой де будет в инсталяторе.
<XuMuK[DHD]> ГномЗ есть?
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах нет, в других не смотрел
<[Raiden]> в ноябре будет след релиз, там будет
<[Raiden]> http://ru.opensuse.org/openSUSE:GNOME_3.0
<[Raiden]> есть )
<[Raiden]> я незнаю ещё перейду или нет, может меня отпустит. Такое уже было 1 раз с арчем.
<XuMuK[DHD]> Мне арч своей простотой нравицо
<XuMuK[DHD]> Нету нагорождений как в феде и убунте...
<XuMuK[DHD]> Процессов ппц меньше, в разы
<[Raiden]> угу
<XuMuK> ну вот я и дома))
<XuMuK> чем экзешный архив распаковать?
<sig_wall> XuMuK: 7-zip 9.20 ÂÅÒ£Ô ÌÀÂÙÅ ÜËÚÅÛÎÉËÉ %)
<ubuntuhelp> sig_wall! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sig_wall> XuMuK: 7-zip 9.20 берёт любые экзешники %)
<XuMuK> да ет не архив, а перепрошиватель оказался, вместе с запечатанной прошивкой)
<XuMuK> придеццо в винду лезть))
<sig_wall> XuMuK: ну виндовый 7-zip и такое распаковывает %)
<sig_wall> в 95% случаев даже корректно, если ошибку не выдал
<sig_wall> XuMuK: а что за прошивка?
<shenmue> на ведроид наверное
<XuMuK> sig_wall: оригинальный андроид
<XuMuK> без рюшечек)
<XuMuK> shenmue: вот откуда такой негатив?)
<shenmue> всмысле?
<XuMuK> ведроид и тд)
<shenmue> эм... это любя
<XuMuK> аа) ну тада ладно))
<shenmue> ты нежно вслух произнеси. ласкает ушки ^_^
<XuMuK> ну хз) мне лично слово ведро ну никак ухо не радует))
<skai> че за шум, а секса нет?
<XuMuK> skai: то что ты в г+ ссыль вставил - полное фуфло и писал фуфлыжнег какой-то...
<XuMuK> неосилятор...
<XuMuK> я с ним только про кеды согласен
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/x_c6108f1b.jpg =)
<shenmue> блин забыл зачем полез в картинки =(
<XuMuK> меня вот эта картинка доставила)) http://goo.gl/Ffjkj
<skai> XuMuK: какая ссыль?Оо
<skai> XuMuK: я чтото пропустил, наверное
<skai> от мааааать
<skai> скормил goo.gl сокращалке картинку-шпиона с 2ip. на 2ip клиент отобразился как yandex. мы чтото не знаем?
<XuMuK> skai: да вот статья про гномощель и юнити
<XuMuK> щас вернус...
<skai> я ее на гуглоплюс не отправлял
<XuMuK> да? ну значит ещё кудато)
<XuMuK> смысл не в этом, а в том что автор лох)
<skai> автор выразил свое субъективное мнение.если выражение своего мнения - признак лоха, то ты тоже такой же:)
<XuMuK> skai, ну и тебе тада этого не избежать)
<XuMuK> но лох он не потому что свое имхо выразил...
<skai> а почему?найди хоть одну несуразность в его словах
<XuMuK> а потому что после 5 минут пользования, пытаецо делать глобальные выводы
<XuMuK> да там их хоть жопой жуй
<XuMuK> ну например то, что гномощель нельзя конфигурировать
<XuMuK> если он не осилил как, то это не значит, что этого нельзя впринципе
<skai> эмммм
<skai> он сказал что встроенными средствами нельзя
<skai> и он прав
<skai> ибо твик тул, расширения пользовательские и прочее - не производства гнорм фоундашен
<skai> так.я эврику смотреть.не теряйте
<XuMuK> skai, 11ю?)) я щас смотрю)
<skai> я тож:)
<skai> обч тока шо сломали
<XuMuK> это када электричество вырубили?)
<skai> чую фарго получит по задничке
<XuMuK> ну кто то из них двоих точно получит))
<skai> шериф на лошадке:)вестерн
<jlewka1> всем привет
<VEvgeniyV> привет всем
<VEvgeniyV> как запустить скрипт с setuid битом
<VEvgeniyV> пользователь должен иметь возможность работать с iptables через скрипт с setuid битом
<AndreX> ./script
<AndreX> наверно
<VEvgeniyV> я делаю chown root:root script
<VEvgeniyV> chmod 4755 script
<VEvgeniyV> скрипт не запускается с правами root
<VEvgeniyV> а должен
<AndreX> ну это какбы вабще не безопасно, так как права передаються проге, если я ничего не путаю, может в бубунте это вабще запретили
<VEvgeniyV> тут выбора мало, или iptables вешать или на скрипт
<VEvgeniyV> а мне не нужно чтоб все игрались с таблесом
<AndreX> и ещё командные сценирии под suid не работают. защита типа того, напиши на си обёртку
<AndreX> VEvgeniyV, почитай man bash про параметр -р
<Slukin> всем привет
<AndreX> Slukin, ку
<Slukin> у меня такая проблема, есть Counter-Strike 1.6... путь /media/Data/Games/Counter-Strike 1.6
<Slukin> как мне создать кнопку запуска на рабочем столе для нее через вайн?
<AndreX> никак запуск дболжен производиться из дирекктории проги
<Slukin> а у меня допустим стоит квип... там вот что написано: env WINEPREFIX="/home/impulse/.wine" wine C:\\Program\ Files\\QIP\ 2010\\qip.exe /oldgif
<AndreX> но можеш сделать ссылку на папку
<AndreX> хотя ща гляну
<fess^it> Hi all
<fess^it> .
<Slukin> похоже сделал... env WINEPREFIX="/home/impulse/.wine" wine "/media/Data/Games/Counter-Strike 1.6/cstrike.exe" /oldgif
<Slukin> запустилось с рабочего стола
<Slukin> сейчас другая проблема) ) ) ) как назначить иконку на кнопку запуска... в папке с игрой нет файла .ico или .png
<AndreX> Slukin, ну у меня ваще по зверски создан ярлык виндовский в папке контры, а нанего кнопка запуска
<AndreX> должен быть
<Slukin> нет, все перекопал... в винде там прямо на экзешниках иконки стоят... если только извлекать из экзешников... а есть вариант проще?
<AndreX> ну незнаю у меня в папке валялся
<AndreX> поищи в нете может найдёш
<Slukin> ясно) ) ) попробую тогда скачать ярлык и кинуть его в папку pixmaps
<AndreX> можеш тут поискать )) http://arxcorp.narod.ru/index.html?/icons/icons.htm
<Slukin> нашел иконки, отлично получилось) ) ) кому нужно, могу скинуть на мыло
<skai> нафиг
<skai> gnome-look.org жеж
<AndreX> да он не про те иконки ))
<skai> для экзешников?он exe-tumbnailer поставить не осилил?
<Slukin> skai, а я откуда мог знать про существование этой программы?
<skai> она автоматом по зависимостям к винцу идет
<skai> ставить надо было из реп
<Slukin> а можно более простым языком сказать, что и куда нажать???
<Slukin> чтобы в дальнейшем было все намного проще???
<Slukin> в синаптике я нашел какой-то iconx
<Siekacz> привет
<skai> sudo apt-get install gnome-exe-thumbnailer
<skai> же
<freenetwork> хай. как в 11.04 включить эффекты?(
<freenetwork> то етсь чтобы куб заработал например
<freenetwork> в контекстном меню где темы и обои нет его уже(
<Slukin>  Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки
<skai> freenetwork: сходи на omgubuntu.co.uk
<skai> freenetwork: там была инструкция
<freenetwork> спс
<skai> Slukin: ну а ты синаптик закрыл?
<skai> Slukin: вообще сначала прочти help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<demoss> фууу
<demoss> я настроил джаббер )
<demoss> и не только... вроде
<Slukin> :) теперь пишет установлена самая последняя версия
<demoss> skai: привет
<freenetwork> такой вопрос еще) c серверов Ubuntu убрали Lbcnhb,enbd 9.04 / 9.10 ?
<freenetwork> не могу найти)
<demoss> ?
<skai> freenetwork: ты захлебнулся?
<demoss> =)
<freenetwork> skai &
<freenetwork> ?
<skai> freenetwork: перечитай свои последние сообщения.по буквам
<freenetwork> дистрибутивы убрали? эти(которые я перечислил (9.04 9.10))
<skai> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.A0.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D1.8B
<freenetwork> skai я знаю. что она не поддерживается. но буквально 3 дня назад качал ставил, так как это последняя высокая версия на которой норм дрова для моего буколета работают, для видоса. а тут бац и нет. вообще.
<freenetwork> ни 904 ни 910
<AndreX> ?? z gegt. pfxtv lhjdf yf dbltj d cthdthyjq jc
<AndreX> я фигею зачем дрова на видео в серверной ос
<freenetwork> причем тут сервер
<AndreX> а всё понял ))
<freenetwork> на 9.10 и 9.04 моно было сделать даунгрет нормальный, и fgrlcc ставить)
<rty4467> crunchbang 9.04 нужен?
<skai> freenetwork: для таких как ты есть дебиан
<freenetwork> 5 тока)
<freenetwork> ставил тормоза малые, на 6 лучше. но 6 уже не катит, хотя stable
<freenetwork> rty4467 давай
<rty4467> http://crunchbanglinux.org/downloads/statler/20110207/?ddm=0
<freenetwork> rty4467 спс. нашел уж
<freenetwork> rty4467 пробовал его? я просто думаю опять траблы будут с иксами и ати. 9 поставлю наверно
<rty4467> второй год уже ни одного глюка. про ati не знаю, интегрированное юзаю. 10 -ый на debian 6 уже
<rty4467> собран
<freenetwork> дебиан 6 уже пролетает, то есть я пролетаю
<freenetwork> дврова для моей до lenny
<freenetwork> и все(
<rty4467> 9-ый на ubuntu 9.04
<freenetwork> кул
<stasdizzi>   
<stasdizzi> ===[[==-'[=
<stasdizzi> '/[;[']
<VEvgeniyV> привет всем, может кто знает как установить setuid на скрипт
<VEvgeniyV> ?
<aleksei> всем ку
<Hanacuk> Ку )
<fffmvk> ку
<Hanacuk> И я с вопросом ) Как установить USB модем Е173 от Мегафона ?
<sharikoff> VEvgeniyV: через vc
<sharikoff> мс
<skai> Hanacuk: снять крышечку и вставить в usb
<skai> Hanacuk: осторожней.это ооочень сложно
<Hanacuk> Пошутил ...
<aleksei> VEvgeniyV,  тебе нужно setuid враппер для скрипта?
<VEvgeniyV> можно и так сказать
<skai> Hanacuk: я не шутил.если ты не справился с этой задачей до сих пор - это оооочень сложно значит
<aleksei> на линуксе сложновато, но можно, вот почитай http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/3729779
<Hanacuk> Устнавливаю драйвера с модема от Мегафона, там есть под линукс. После пары секунд крпирования файлов, он пишет следующую ошибку красным цветом:
<demoss> sharikoff: а я опенфайр поставил )
<Hanacuk> Install NDIS driver faild
<sharikoff> demoss: молодец
<skai> Hanacuk: а ты пробовал просто вставить?без всяких излишеств?
<skai> Hanacuk: usb тебя не укусит, не бойся
<Hanacuk> The compiling environment is not all ready
<aleksei> )))
<demoss> sharikoff: осталось теперь почту поставить 8\
<sharikoff> угу
<aleksei> skai, злой сегодня )))
<demoss> кстати пота от гугля - платная тоже 8( но от яндекса бесплатная
<Hanacuk> skai: Не хочешь помогать - так хоть не под.....уй
<skai> будь я злой - я бы ему не советовал поступать правильно
<skai> Hanacuk: ты не хочешь принимать помощи
<Hanacuk> Конечно пробывал
<Hanacuk> А ты как думал, сижу над ним и плачу ?
<demoss> Hanacuk: хорошо что не какаешь еще )
<Hanacuk> )
<demoss> над ним
<demoss> кирпичами
<Hanacuk> Просто там линукс не простой а для нет бука, урезаный короче
<skai> Hanacuk: а ты не плакать,а после этого нажать на нетворк манагер и там создать новое соединение?через него
<skai> выбрать мегафон
<skai> нажать далее.и все
<demoss> skai: sharikoff:  никто не встречал годных мануалов по почте ?
<sharikoff> навалом
<sharikoff> в инете
<demoss> видел, но все разные
<demoss> и много где идет пачка комментов с матами
<demoss> потому и спрашиваю - может у кого в запасниках хороший есть по exim-dovecot-mysql+++
<sharikoff> http://sys-adm.org.ua/
<sharikoff> у меня постфикс
<Hanacuk> Install NDIS driver faild
<Hanacuk> The compiling environment is not all ready
<Hanacuk> Please check gcc, make and kernel build (/lib/modules/2.6.28-14-jolicloud/build) to be instaled ?
<Hanacuk> Вот что пишет при установке дров от мегафона
<sharikoff> ну дык
<sharikoff> поставь гцц то
<sharikoff> компилит то чем
<Hanacuk> Вот, а как ?
<sharikoff> пакет есть
<Hanacuk> команда есть ?
<sharikoff> буилд-ес (и тут я таб нажимал)
<sharikoff> поэтому не помню названи
<sharikoff> я
<demoss> sharikoff: постфикс вроде тоже в эту связку каким то макаром подходит
 * skai сочувственно посмотрел на торчащую из ноута белую фитюльку с таинственной надписью Мегафон и E173 на дне...потом на нетворк менеджер, где без всяких дров поднято соединение...и подумал, что есть еще тугие люди, не способные освоить два клика мышью
<sharikoff> demoss: или эксим или постфикс
<sharikoff> http://sys-adm.org.ua/mail/dovecot.php
<Hanacuk> Ну как у тебя там все работает ?
<demoss> sharikoff: вот я про то и говорю - щас мануал линк кину где весь этот сброд сразу стоит
<Hanacuk> skai: Не я человек тугой, тут дело по серьезней, система обрезаная как еврей
<aleksei> Hanacuk, я так понимаю что он говорит что не ставил дрова, а воткнул в юсб и соединение настроил )))
<sharikoff> demoss: зачем мне мануал
<skai> Hanacuk: ну так у нее нет своего канала поддержки?или мы каким то боком переименовались из ubuntu-ru на jolicloud-ru?
<sharikoff> у меня уже все работает
<demoss> чтобы ты оценил конструкцию
<sharikoff> я уже потрахался с этим отдуши
<sharikoff> даже смареть нехочу
<sharikoff> и вообще мне проще сделать все с нуля
<sharikoff> чем чужой код разбирать
<skai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Hanacuk> подскажите командду для установки gcc
<skai> Hanacuk: /join #jolicloud прям тут
<Hanacuk> skai: Ооо Спасииибо )
<AndreX> Hanacuk, на будуещее /list и кусок фразы или ключевое слово
<AndreX> ((
<skai> ktptn nen c ktdsvb juhsprfvb
<skai> лезет тут с левыми огрызками
<demoss> sharikoff: так ты гуру почты ? )
<sharikoff> я?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: гуро почты...ужс
<sharikoff> =))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: хотя учитывая твою сверхсекретную специадизацию - посылочку доставить сможешь.на берлин
<sharikoff> уже нет
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ну скилл то сохранился
<skai-falkorr> это как на велосипеде:)
<sharikoff> да и берлин то слишком близко
<sharikoff> у нас менее 10к км низя
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: на сшп в макдональдс?бомбить свер секретные бункеры?
<sharikoff> типа
<skai-falkorr> так а от иркутска то до берлина наберется мож 10к
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> тока меньше 6к
<sharikoff> 7 или 8
<skai-falkorr>  Берлин - Иркутск. Расстояние: ~ 5794 km.
<Hanacuk> на том канале тишина, да и какая разница что за дистр если он убунту орентирован ?
<skai-falkorr> мы не обязаны знать о внутренностях всех форков и недоделок.есть только убунта,а остальное оффтоп
<skai-falkorr> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<Hanacuk> да, но как поставить gcc это проблемма ?
<skai-falkorr> нет
<AndreX> build-essential - не очём ни говорит?
<skai-falkorr> но есть же правила.могли бы и закрыть глаза и помочь, если бы ты сразу сказал в чем ты копаешься.а тех, кто ищет экстрасенсов - тут не любят
<skai-falkorr> видишь ли.простая вешь
<skai-falkorr> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Hanacuk> неа (
<Hanacuk> Я вообщето подробно описал проблемму
<skai-falkorr> умолчав сначала, что у тя какой то огрызок
<vdrandomovna> огрызок :D
<Hanacuk> огрызок ) у мнея ASUS PC eee 700 2g 406 RAM
<skai-falkorr> ставб убунту и не выпендривайся
<Hanacuk> а какую посоветуете ?
<skai-falkorr> обычную
<skai-falkorr> в топике все написано
<Hanacuk> неа, обычная на таку кроху не катит
<skai-falkorr> я ставил.на таку.без харда(ибо он был убит).на сд карточку
<rty4467>  lubuntu c отключенными лишними сервисами.
<Umren> обычная убунту с классик гномом будет ок работать
<Hanacuk> АААА, ну помогите. Как установить менеджер пакетов синаптик или еще какой, из консоли
<Umren> apt-get install synaptic
<Umren> ? :D
<Umren> sudo не забудь
<Umren> а ваще нафига он те, у тя должен быть центр приложений
<Hanacuk> да блин, говорит что уже установлен, а я не вижу и центра приложений нету
<Michael72> Вставил CD-ROM появилось окно — http://img.flashtux.org/img132dd7d18ce0x7cb69263.jpg. Выбираю из списка команду "Предложение автозапуска". Ничего не происходит. Почему? Как можно пополнить этот список своими собственными командами? Т.е. где искать редактироваÐ
<skai-falkorr> !255 > Michael72
<ubuntuhelp> Michael72, please see my private message
<Michael72> skai-falkorr: спасибо за замечание.
<Michael72> Т.е. где искать редактирование этого списка, чтобы настроить автозапуск CD-ROM'а самостоятельно?
<demoss> tvoikupon.ru
<demoss> кто что скажет ?
<ambal> как узнать, чем занят порт 9050?
<inkvizitor68sl> ambal: sockstat
<ambal> inkvizitor68sl: thx)
<User914[web]> что означает Option "UseTimingXXX" "yes"    в секции device файла xorg.conf
<demoss> User914[web]: время до секса
<User914[web]> до какого секса? у меня уже секс в разгаре.
<ambal> inkvizitor68sl: ничем не занят, а vidalia пишет, что занят...
<Xei> привествую
<Xei> подскажите
<Xei> по какой причине отключается сетка
<Xei> в ubuntustudio
<Xei> ????
<User914[web]> может паутина закончилась?
<Coldsaw> lol
<ambal> хз, смотри логи какие-нибудь
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Xei> пардон
<Xei> пришлось перегрузиться
<Xei> повторюся
<Xei> почему исчезает сетка в ubuntustudio
<Xei> ????
<Xei> или просто поставить ubuntu ????
<Xei> кстати
<Xei> по пути
<Xei> попробовал создать на разделе размером в 467гигабайт
<User914[web]> что означает Option "UseTimingXXX" "yes"    в секции device файла xorg.conf?
<Xei> так создало в этом разделе таблицу inode 16гектар
<Xei> есть какая-то другая файловая система для таких больших разделов и не такая прожорливая ???
<AndreX> ну у журналируемых фс помоему 10% резервируеться под журнал, попробуй не журналируемую
<maksim> всем привет
<maksim> как сложить 2 строки в одну?
<maksim> #!/bin/bash
<maksim> s="privet"
<maksim>  ss="poka"
<maksim> sss=$[$s+$ss]
<maksim> echo $s
<maksim> echo $ss
<maksim> echo $sss
<maksim> echo $s$ss
<Umren> !rules > maksim
<ubuntuhelp> maksim, please see my private message
<maksim> мне неудается сложить сроки в sss
<inkvizitor68sl> maksim: sss=$(echo $s$ss)
<inkvizitor68sl> если тебе именно строки
<inkvizitor68sl> если числа - то гугли bash let и смотри там
<stasdizzi> как добавить рабочий стол в 11.04 ?
<maksim> спасибо
<aleksei> stasdizzi, вводишь в консоль команду gconftool-2 --type=int --set /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces 5, где 5 - число столов
<aleksei> вроде так было )))
<stasdizzi> aleksei: спасибо )))
<aleksei> получилось?
<stasdizzi> не,сейчас попоробую
<aleksei> а то я уже виртуалку загрузил чтоб проверить, засомневался чёт )))
<stasdizzi> наверное надо сначала отключить эффекты всё таки,а то при переключении появляются какие то пустые столы (без доки)
<aleksei> странно. у меня всё нормально со столами )))
<stasdizzi> всё,разобрался,надо было добавить рабочие столы в настройках compiz
<User040[web]> что означает опция Option "UseTiming1366" "yes" в секции device файла xorg.conf
<_d4vid> User040[web], http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/306
<User040[web]> <_d4vid> не совсем понял смысл ссылки. если десктоп не поддерживает высокое разрешение, то что заставит его поддерживать если установить эту опцию?
<_d4vid> станет поддерживать
<User040[web]> а кто станет поддерживать? чипсет, драйвер или иксы?
<Escsun> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> User040[web]: это надо про  конкретные дрова читать, фиг знает
<User040[web]> Советы,конечно, ситуацию не прояснили, но, на всякий случай, спасибо.
<jham> User040[web]: это опция драйвера, вроде.
<jham> в xorg.conf выставляются общие опцие и специфические для дров
<jham> тоеть, опции, которые есть для nvidia попросту может не быть для intel
<jham> так же и здесь - опции для драйвера sis
<jham> s/опцие/опции/ ))
<User040[web]> <jham> мне кажется это для старых дров нужно, современные должны автоматически определять?
<jham> нет
<[Raiden]> может и для старых но не для всех, а конкретных
<jham> автоматика может ошибаться. да и тем более, откуда автоматика знает, что хочет пользователь?
<[Raiden]> судля по гуглу для sys
<[Raiden]> ой, через i
<jham> автоматика у меня не знает, что я только иногда подцепляю второй монитор, и как с ним обходиться, если он есть и если его нет
<jham> а про всякие оптимизации и дебаг-флэги уж и говорить нечего
<User040[web]> а чем можно опросить оборудование не используя для этих целей дрова, чтобы определить номинальное поддерживаемое разрешение? ну никак не может определиться.
<[Raiden]> что бы взять видео или чипсет от sis - надо очень от балдны железо покупать )
<jham> сис - дерьмо
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> *балды
<jham> им плевать на линукс
<jham> User040[web]: какой чип?
<User040[web]>  sis 771/671
<[Raiden]> В убунтах всё воркает, решил другой дист рпоковырять , но и там всё воркает http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0717/h_1310903016_64adfe0663.png
<[Raiden]> )
<User040[web]> <[Raiden]> в 9.04 у меня тоже воркало, а вот в 11ю04 ну никак не хотит
<[Raiden]> ну видимо во время 9.04 был дайвер, наверное и железка примерно того времени
<Sergey_IT> User040[web]: http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A0oG7qImyyJOGREAXhGl87UF;_ylc=X1MDMjE0MjQ3ODk0OARfcgMyBGZyA2FsdGF2aXN0YQRuX2dwcwMwBG9yaWdpbgNzeWMEcXVlcnkDc2lzIDc3MS82NzEgdWJ1bnR1IDExLjA0BHNhbwMx?p=sis+771%2F67
<Sergey_IT> +ubuntu+11.04&fr=altavista&fr2=sfp&iscqry=
<User040[web]> железка старше
<[Raiden]> что конкретно не работает? Я прослушал
<User040[web]> разрешение никак не хотит подниматься выше 1024
<jham> User040[web]: пробуй вот тут http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
<User040[web]> пробовал , наблюдается странный эффект
<jham> какой )
<User040[web]> вроде по звыку понятно что загрузился экран выбора профиля
<User040[web]> а изображения нету
<[Raiden]> f ghj моделайны знаешь?
<[Raiden]> а про ...
<User040[web]> нет
<jham> посмотри что в логах пишеться. ты horizsync и vertrefresh выставлял?
<[Raiden]> 1. gtf 1366 768 60  2. полученую строку сунуть в секцию монитор. Название моделайна коорое будет в кавычках, сунуть в начало строки Modes в подсекиях в секции screen
<[Raiden]> и всё
<User040[web]> вотовот
<mva> !sq
<ubuntuhelp> Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !question
<[Raiden]> !modeline
<ubuntuhelp> В конфигурационном файле X-сервера каждая строка ModeLine описывает одно из поддерживаемых дисплеем разрешений. Подробнне см. на http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline
<ubuntuhelp> Сгенерировать подходящую для Вашего монитора строку ModeLine можно на http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ и http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<mva> !how
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='how'
<jham> mva's on rage
<User040[web]> xorg -configure выдал файл с ксинками я их подставил в свой xorg, наблюдалось мерцание как с нарушенной развёрткой на телевизоре
<[Raiden]> Ещё я помню была опция запрещающая брать какоую-то инфу с экрана EDID что ли отключиается или ещё что-то ) Может это тоже как-то на макс разрешение влияет
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет, кроме самой очевидной: Избавиться от проблемного железа.
<User040[web]> попробую ещё с ксинками поиграть
<User040[web]> кстати в mandriva 2110.2 / 64 разрешение встало из коробки. Можно ли xorg.conf оттуда перебросить на убунту?
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> но может и не помочь, версии драйвера могут быть разыне и xorg
<[Raiden]> точнее, проблема может быть не тольк ов опциях
<[Raiden]> кстати, попробуй опенсусе 11.4 я от неё тащусь
<Umren> [Raiden], сусе уныла
<User040[web]> ] <Umren> почему?
<Umren> репы хуже
<Umren> неделю назад искал стандартный софт который стоит, много чо нету что есть в стандартных репах убунты
<[Raiden]> там билд сервис есть + сборку не отменял никто.
<Umren> ну вот, трата времени
<Umren> на дистр который ничем не лучше :D
<Umren> вопрос: зачем
<[Raiden]> допустим клементин я поставил с билд сервиса, а черритри которого в убунте нет, тут оказался в офиц репах
<Umren> cherry tree?
<[Raiden]> Umren: Если не кажется лучше , то незачем наверное.
<[Raiden]> но у меня другая история
<Umren> все бинарные дистры похожие, выбираю тот что с репами пожирней
<User040[web]> а что о debiane?
<Umren> а что о нем?
<Umren> таже убунту, только епенис сразу удлиняется
<User040[web]> ну каковы там репы, поддержка оборудования?
<[Raiden]> а яст? а инсталятор? А груб сразу в граффике , а сплэш который не глючит  и т.д.
<Umren> практические такие же
<Umren> там +- пара вещей фишек
<[Raiden]> ещё тут есть приоритеты репозиториев , чего в дебиан базед нет.
<[Raiden]> а ты говоришь одинаков
<Umren> я говорю практически
<Umren> там это надо подключить
<Umren> а убунте ненадо
<Umren> а, ты про рпм
<Umren> а то я прочел проприатных репозиториев)
<Umren> приоритеты это фастмиррор ?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> это значит можно поставить часть из 1 репа и засунуть его приоритетом подальше.
<Umren> я знаю что там самая быстрая репа выбирается или альтернативы.. или о чем ты?
<[Raiden]> короче можно делать частичные обновления с разных репов
<Umren> покрайней мере так в федоре/ред хате
<Umren> [Raiden], зачем это?)
<Umren> типа быстрей?
<Umren> если у тебя канал 1гигабит?)
<[Raiden]> Ну вот смотри, подкючаешь ты ппа, где ест ьпрограмма xxx , но езё там лежит yyy которая новее чем в твоем дистре.
<[Raiden]> соотв апт её подцепит
<Umren> ну да
<[Raiden]> и ничего с этим сделать по сути нельзя, только отрубить реп после установки xxx
<[Raiden]> а тут можно просто изменить приоритет
<Umren> не, ну я возразить ща немогу, я не знаю dpkg слишком глубоко :)
<Umren> возможно что то есть, искать надо, лень
<Umren> не пригодилось бы :)
<Umren> как сейчас мне представляется, только если перепаковывать deb с другими зависимостями (дефультными) там где это возможно
<Umren> но допустим программа у тебя юзает новый функции из пакетов которые цыпляются из ppa
<Umren> то что тогда, когда у тебя в приоритете старые пакеты?
<Umren> она будет сыпать ошибки?
<Umren> либо ты имеешь ввиду, когда версия одна и таже ?
<[Raiden]> холд есть в деб базед, впринципе, можно запретить обновлять что-либо
<Umren> вобщем, сомнительная фишка
<Umren> это не аргумент имхо
<[Raiden]> но тогда не будет обновляться не только с конкретного ппа, а вообще
<Umren> я думаю чревато это )
<Umren> особенно если это либа или еще что то
<[Raiden]> смотря что, у меня в убунте стоит несколько холдов. Допустим я люблю квирк, но в репах он слишком новый и глючный.
<Umren> я думал, что в сусе можно качать пакеты одновременно с кучи реп, если у тебя мегаканал :)
<[Raiden]> я собрал себе старую версию пакетом и холд повесил
<maksim> а в bash есть такая функция чтобы число 1.9 стало 2 или 1.2 стало 1?
<Umren> ну, у квирка вроде кутэ в зависимостях
<Umren> maksim, в баше нету функций
<Umren> это тебе не пэхапэ
<Umren> а шелл
<[Raiden]> maksim: чего-то было, лень вспоминать, если что вызывай bc , он мощней чем математические функции баша.
<maksim> я пхп незнаю а привык как в паскале или с++
<[Raiden]> придется почитать ещё и про баш :)
<Umren> ну я тебя понял, типа там math_round($var,0) с точностью до нуля знаков после запятой
<maksim> bc смотрел кажится нечего ну может ненашол я ведь тут ламер в люнуксе
<Umren> в баше такого нету
<Umren> там примитивные операторы есть
<Umren> [Raiden], какие еще киллер фичи у сусе?
<maksim> в поеске вводил bash округение чисел bash приобразование чисел и нечего недало мне это
<Umren> =)
<[Raiden]> yast ) как графический так и консольный, и по умолчанию в фреймбуфер консоли валлпапер в стиле сусе на весь экран )
<[Raiden]> вроде мелочи, но, вместе эт овсё кажется более допиленным чтоли
<Umren> ну вот yast например, фактически это еще одна лишняя сущность
<Umren> которая отдалает админа от системы
<[Raiden]> Ну, фиг знает. Если бы нельзя было править руками - я бы согласился.
<[Raiden]> но яст не убирает такую возможность
<Umren> там пропаганда его идет полная
<Umren> типа у нас есть yast используем тока yast - это же главный аргумент сусеводов
<Umren> maksim, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/bash-rounding-up-numbers-with-printf-786485/
<[Raiden]> ну впринципе логично. Я  дня 4-5 смотрю в виртуалке , ещё ни 1 конфиг не поправил и даже желания не возникло
<Umren> ты бы лучше рассказал про билд сервис ихней
<[Raiden]> в общем-то поэтому я и считаю его более френдли. Думаю, когда убунте будет 17 лет от роду, они тоже конфигуратор напишут, котоырй 1 заменяет 100 хавту.
<Umren> в чем профит
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> я в нем не сведущ, но так понял можно пакеты собирать с учетом зависимостей под архитектуру/версию определенную
<Umren> как это происходит?
<Umren> я так понимаю это почти тоже самое что ppa
<[Raiden]> Я сам тоже незнаю - не пользованся. Но вроде  сервис типа ппа, надо класть сорцы, писать спек, и на его основе собирается пакет.
<[Raiden]> к сохалению для каждого дистра свой ) там 4-5 дистров поддерживается включая убунту
<[Raiden]> если для себя , то в общем не надо, я думаю ппа и билд ервис больше для раздачи подходит. ТАм и сборка и хостинг как бы.
<[Raiden]> Может я не прав, особенно в том что решил тут об этом написать )
<[Raiden]> Вообще о вкусах трудно спорить. Я например знаю 1 гентушника который низачто не слезит на другой дистр.
<Umren> если только его посадить за нетбук
<Umren> то слезет :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<Umren> тем более генту - совсем другой дистр с другими принципами
<Umren> а вот бинарные, они все похожие
<[Raiden]> Меня в опенсусе только 1 смущает, мало народу в чатах на их каналах
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> умрет рано или поздно)
<[Raiden]> Думаю окончательно я только к ноябрю решу, остаться тут или нет. В общем сравню ещё осенние версии дистров
<[Raiden]> а пока не буду дергатсья
<Umren> в моем видении линукса, для опенсусе нету места
<Umren> хочешь универсальный дистр - убунту, хочешь такой же дистр, но что бы еще эго грело - дебиан, хочешь гиковский - генту, хочешь менее гоковский - арч :D
<Umren> федора - тестинг на хомяках
<maksim> <Umren> спасибо
<Umren> а сусе хз.. тем более ее купили, это не айс
<[Raiden]> Федора мне понравилась не очень. Впечетляет конечно более новый ноувау и т.д. Но  никаких преймуществ я не заметил, кроме более позднего релиза и втыкания совсем сырого гнома )
<Umren> там все самое новое, причем багов не так уж много
<[Raiden]> пакаджкит ихний ещё туповат, не сравнить ни с синаптиком, ни с ястом.
<Umren> и близка к апстриму пакетов родных, без патчей и прочего
<Umren> что за пакеджкит? ты про yum?
<[Raiden]> про графическую управляшку пакетами в федоре. Думает долго  она.
<Umren> не юзал :) yum нормальный
<[Raiden]> яст впринципе нормальны
<[Raiden]> юм т.е.
<Umren> тем более юзер база линукса не резинновая, поэтому лучше пожертвовать парой дистров для улучшения качества других :)
<[Raiden]> а если я уже сталкивался с линукс. 8-9 лет назад, и считаю мандрейк и сусе даже тех лет , более френдли ччем убунту, тогда что?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> френдли в чем? в ясте?
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да, в том что есть глобальный настройщик, в мандриве Drake в сусе Yast
<Umren> панель управления в окошках?)
<[Raiden]> верно. Вот смотри, что бы сменить гдм на кдм, в убунте можно сделать dpk-reconfigure gdm ,  как это сделать в сусе я понятия не имею
<[Raiden]> но...
<[Raiden]> просто открываю яст и вижу там такой пункт
<Umren> мандрива вобще подвержана быстрому саморазрушению, я бы ее не рассматривал
<[Raiden]> и всё, делаю даже не глянув на документаци.
<[Raiden]> гдм просто для примера, эт овсе опций касается
<[Raiden]> *всех
<Umren> ну хорошо, с этим я согласен что в дебиан/убунте такого нет
<Umren> надо слегка разобраться, почитать
<Umren> а там кнопку нажать только
<Umren> да и ты прав, что в убунте это будет в какой то версии
<Umren> в этом я уверен
<[Raiden]> на самом деле позыв что-то посмотреть начался со слухов о юнити
<Umren> а что такого в юнити?) я уверен что его допилят и он будет вполне юзабелен
<Umren> потом еще wayland прикрутят
<Umren> тем более у тебя есть выбор всегда
<Pavia> >[Raiden]	а если я уже сталкивался с линукс. 8-9 лет назад, и считаю мандрейк и сусе даже тех лет , более френдли ччем убунту, тогда что?
<Pavia> А что ты тогда тут делаешь?
<Umren> ))
<Umren> да, иди отсюда! #opensuse-ru твой канал!))
<Umren> [Raiden], ну на самом деле,  вгугле хватает вбросов на сусе, я почитал, страшно аж
<Umren> я год назад ставил сусе, поглядеть
<Umren> и неделю назад ищо :)
<Umren> вот, год назад кой то пакет ставил - он мне написал что зависимости не разрешены
<Umren> типа такие то пакеты не найдены
<Umren> программу установить нельзя :) этож не серьезно
<korvin> maksim: # Use printf to do the rounding.
<korvin> for i in $( seq 1 .1 2 ); do printf "%f rounds to %0.f\n" $i $i; done
<korvin> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/91522-rounding-numbers-bash.html
<fess^it> народ а как юзать команду umask при создании каталога?
<fess^it> а все понял
<fess^it> чето я вкурить немогу она как то в обратном порядке работает
<fess^it> drwxrwsrwx   , а что значит 's' ?
<korvin> SUID
<[Raiden]> nam chmod
<[Raiden]> man
<korvin> fess^it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<grad> блин. хочу найти где в памяти выделенной огромным процессом хранится определенное значение... в coredump'е его можно найти, а gdb позволяет искать только в определенном регионе в памяти... а там этих регионов больше сотни... никто не сталкивался с такой задачеÐ
<Umren> красота
<Xei> возник вопрос к местным спецам
<Xei> исчезает регулярно в ubuntu сетка
<Xei> можете подсказать - почему такое происходит ???
<Xei> такое ощющение - что отрубается сама сетевая
<Xei> хотя - на индикаторах видно - что вроде бы работает ....
<[Raiden]> логи поковыряй ,может инфа какая есть.
<[Raiden]> по тому что ты сказал врятли подскажут
<Xei> а в каком каталоге их искать ???
<Xei> и в каком файле ???
<Xei> не в /var/log ????
<Xei> случаем ???
<Escsun> dmesg
<[Raiden]> да в /var/log ещё есть графическая смотрелка в гноме, забыл название
<Escsun> [Raiden], походу он вылетел
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно
<[Raiden]> у меня сетевуха тольк ов 1 случае пропадала. Это была встроенная сетевуха, виндовс хп и програмка для проверки разгона нагружающая проц так, что мышку не двинуть
<[Raiden]> и вот этот момент пропадала сеть
<Xei> пардон
<Xei> видать - точно аппаратная проблемка
<Xei> так как - и в винде пропала связь
<[Raiden]> может с провайдером что
<[Raiden]> звякни в саппорт, скажи чего то сеть отрубается, не вы ли там шаманите?
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> а то время потеряешь, а проблема может не твоя
<Xei> dj
<Xei> во
<Xei> столкнулся с таким
<Xei> что нужно при проблеме - отрубать програмно сетевую карточку и опять подрубать
<Xei> как это можно сделать в линухе ???
<[Raiden]> надо узнать какой модуль подгружается и соотв rmmod выгрузить, modprobe подгрузить
<artus> а не проще карточку поменять? 3-5$ , нафиг энтот гемор то?
<[Raiden]> все загруженыне в данынй момент lsmod
<[Raiden]> +1 , причем бывает у знакомых валяетя пачка
<[Raiden]> даром
<Xei> всё дело в кабеле
<Xei> у меня пока нет возможности - переобжать его
<Xei> пока что погемороиться
<artus> O_o
<artus> что значит нет возможности?
<Xei> карточка - работает нормально
<Xei> клещей пока что нет в наличии
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> отрезаеш кусок от аплинка, и на скрутки
<fess^it> отверткой обожми
<Xei> а отвёрткой - уже забил - имеем результат
<artus> а если че отвертка/нож ножницы
<artus> надо не забивать а прижимать
<Xei> отрезать - не проблема
<Xei> так и сделал тогда
<Xei> кстати
<Xei> если линух пытается отбновиться
<Xei> и наступает такой гемор
<Xei> то он там что-то начинает криво работать
<artus> ниче страшного
<Umren> максимум повредится лок дб
<artus> дождетцо пока коннект появитцо
<Xei> что можно сделать
<Umren> обновить еще раз?)
<Xei> не получилось в прошлый раз
<Xei> вообще отказывалось ставить какие-либо пакеты
<fess^it> с консоли?
<Xei> с gnome
<Umren> ну мб lock.db просто удалить надо :D
<Xei> ubuntu descktop
<fess^it> ну а разница)
<Umren> в прошлый раз это когда?
<fess^it> запусти апдейт с терминала че будит ваще писать че скажет по поводу отказа чтолибо ставить
<fess^it> апгрейд
<tripware> привет всем
<fess^it> hi
<tripware> подскажите почему немогу с другого клиента подключиться?!
<tripware> xchat вообще не хочет
<shenmue> интересный вопрос
<fess^it> подробней
<shenmue> мы подумаем
<tripware> добовляю сервер
<fess^it> клиента напиши
<tripware> нет коннекта
<tripware> xchat
<tripware> azure
<Umren> мб порты закрыты
<Umren> у провайдера
<Umren> а через веб работает
<tripware> странно , но к остальным без броблем
<[Raiden]> сервер какой вписал?
<Umren> стоп, так ты к другим коннектишь?)
<[Raiden]> попробуй его пингануть
<tripware> ну вот через adium к вам покал)
<Umren> значит непрально настраиваешь
<tripware> дак вот что мне и интересно)
<[Raiden]> ХМ
<tripware> та всё верно чуваки
<Umren> кинь скрин настроен с хчата
<Umren> настроек
<Umren> хотя они по идее там прописаны уже изначально
<Pavia> Тут такой вопрос чем можно посмотреть температуру GPU ATI HD370 mobile ? Драйвер от ATI не показывает.
<tripware> вот пару раз суда попробывал adium'ом проблем нет
<tripware> и порты посмотрел и сервер всё норм
<Umren> Pavia, а мож там датчика нет?
<tripware>  xchat пришет немогу найти сервер вы ошиблись
<tripware> ну я думаю мне adiuma хватит
<fess^it> ))))))))))
<tripware> хота даж красявей)
<tripware> не ну правда
<Pavia> Может и нет.  А то греется судя по всему видео карта. Думаю как уменьшить температуру.
<fess^it> а физически все ок?
<fess^it> на вид)
<fess^it> на ощюпь
<Pavia> Физически только греется. Датчик HDD почти в норме CPU в норме. А вот GPU проверить немогу. Артифактов нет.
<Umren> не парься тогда
<Pavia> У меня ноутбук.
<fess^it> аа
<fess^it> скока ему?
<Pavia> 2008 куплен
<Pavia> в декабре
<Umren> когда начнет плавится и течь) тогда начинай беспокоится)
<Pavia> хе-хе
<Umren> как то я комп открывал, а там видеокарта расплавилась и стекает к матери уже
<Umren> и работала причом)
<shenmue> работает -не трожь
<fess^it> да я год юзал одну без кулера
<Umren> ага, надо было закрыть :)
<fess^it> яишницу жарить можно было
<shenmue> Umren, года 2 назад и была нвидиа?
<fess^it> но норм пахала)
<Pavia> смешно. Если небрать пласмассу температура плавления сплавов за 500 градусо с переваливает .
<Umren> shenmue, старше, нвидия была - да
<Umren> но не fermi
<shenmue> у них тогда дрова кривые выпустились. датчик оборотов куллера врал или чот еще
<shenmue> не ты один погорел
<Umren> помню, ну хорошо я вовремя ее извлек и выкинул, мать не пострадала
<shenmue> эм... это ток на виндеовых было
<fess^it> а в коньках отображение температуры хардов проца написать можно ?
<Umren> можно
<Umren> стопитсот готовых конфигов уже есть в сети
<fess^it> или мб ченить дополнительное к ним прикручивать придеться?!
<fess^it> меня мой прет)
<Umren> ну возьми из чужого чиста температуру
<shenmue> lm sensors вроде нужен
<Umren> ага
<shenmue> по дефолту должен быть в убунту
<fess^it> ну вот и я о том мож еще че поставить нужно
<Umren> в конфиге будет написано
<fess^it> у меня почемуто на коньках дождь час назад шел а в городе сухо)
<shenmue> да
<Umren> это не в коньках, а в твоем провайдере погоды
<shenmue> это конечно коньки виноваты
<shenmue> ты прав
<fess^it> вэзэр ком
<fess^it> не неговорю что коньки
<fess^it> я говори что они мне показывали
<fess^it> говорю
<fess^it> зачем сразу иронизировать)
<naisen> а где конфиг загрузчика лежит, чтобы сменить ос по умолчанию?
<korvin>  /boot/grub/
<korvin>  /etc/grub.d/
<korvin> где-то там
<korvin> menu.lst или grub.cfg
<[Raiden]> есть 1 смешная вещь, в 11.04 груб, который старые ядра в подменю прячет
<andrey_> . /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<[Raiden]> нихрена не понимает параметр девайулт
<[Raiden]> дефаулт
<[Raiden]> Я себе собрал из 10.10
<naisen> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4_grub
<andrey_> при загрузке можно указать вроде, ктрл+с и пишеш GRUB_DEFAULT
<naisen> во какую позновательную штуку по грубу нашел
<andrey_> =номерос в списке счиатя с 0
<naisen> Спасибо Андрей
<[Raiden]> Нет, korvin правильней ответил
<naisen> Спасибо Корвин
<naisen> Спасибо Райден
<naisen> Спасибо гугль
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<[Raiden]> тут норм описание, но кака я сказал, в 11.04 может не сработать
<[Raiden]> кака - подходящая опечатка
<XuMuK> naisen, чтобы дефолтную ось/пункт сменить /etc/default/grub, потом sudo update-grub
<naisen> Cgfcb,j {bvbr
<naisen> Спасибо Химик
<naisen> а чота тут нифига не понятно. так как винды в списке нет
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> там по порядковый номер просто надо поставить
<XuMuK> сс нуля
<naisen> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<naisen> вот это тоесть меняем?
<XuMuK> да
<naisen> смотрим каким пунктом при загрузке винда и пишем цыфер?
<XuMuK> ага, порядковый номер-1
<andrey_> да, с нуля считая
<naisen> аа...понял
<naisen> спасибо
<naisen> пойду попробую картинку в груб поставить
<[Raiden]> напиши потом, сработало или нет , если у тебя 11.04. Когда мне было нужно - не работало.
<naisen> у меня 11.04
<naisen> у тебя картинка не сработала или смена дефолтной оси?
<[Raiden]> смена дефолтной ос
<naisen> ща проверим
<shenmue> http://open-life.org/blog/humor/1784.html новость классная
<naisen> блин. забыл как запускать от имени рута
<abra> shenmue, боян же)
<[Raiden]> sudo
<[Raiden]> или sudo -i если шелл надо
<naisen> это то я помню. я открыл в проводнике - а он только для чтения
<abra> gksu
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> хотя есть вариант получше
<Pavia> какой?
<fess^it> Гейтс тока что накинул в гугл плюс мол говорит настанет день и я куплю гугл))
<XuMuK> shenmue, это чо, ты вот глянь)) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31211
<[Raiden]> доставить пакет gksu-nautilus и после релогина будет открыть от админа  по пкм, по крайней мер ена папках
<fess^it> лучше колеса бы мне купил))
<naisen> гугл плюс зло
<shenmue> XuMuK, да я не удивлен
<naisen> могут забанить почту
<shenmue> они бабло и на андройде зарабатывают
<[Raiden]> можно не релогин killlall nautilus прокатит
<XuMuK> ага, причом побольше чем на винде мобильной))
<shenmue> XuMuK, а сколько кода тырится из опенсорц продукции в комерчиские закрыте проекты это вообще не сосчитать
<naisen> сделал судо наутилус
<naisen> только теперь в етс нет дефолта
<XuMuK> чо, был и пропал?)
<XuMuK> сделал судо наутилус... теперь в етс нет дефолта))
<XuMuK> мораль: не надо делать gksu nautilus xD
<[Raiden]> омг
<naisen> блин. я забыл что дефолт это папка исчу дефолт конфиг
<naisen> может поспать....
<fess^it> Bill Gates  -  11.07.2011  -  Для всехPlanning a trip to the moon
<fess^it> а если я снова винду поставлю он меня с собой интересно возьмет?!)))
<abra> fess^it, пусть летит
<abra> здоровья не хватит
<abra> ))
<fess^it> )
<shenmue> по эхо москвы про г+ говорят
<abra> интересно, чтобы он подумал, если бы увидел BSOD на экране бортового компа
<abra> УГ+ ))
<fess^it> ахах
<fess^it> в ракете егошней таймер с виндовым отчетом поставить)))
<fess^it> 9 8 7 15 6 21
<naisen> [Raiden]: сработало
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> починили мб, или у тебя подменю ешё нету, с другими версиями ядер
<naisen> есть. и насколько я понима. - после каждого обновления ядра (когда там будет новая строка добавляться)  нужно увеличивать номер строки дефолтной оси
<naisen> не. обновился вроде всё ок
<[Raiden]> ок
<RfAFdlS> Почему ffserver выдает /etc/ffserver.conf:76: Unknown VideoCodec: libx264 и /etc/ffserver.conf:84: Unknown AudioCodec: libfaac несмотря на то что пакеты libx264 и libfaac  установлены?
<RfAFdlS> может из за того что ffmpeg собран без их поддержки?
<[Raiden]> RfAFdlS: оно случайно не испольшует мплейер или менкодер?
<[Raiden]> а.. ффмпег
<[Raiden]> ну тоже да
<NoOova> Народ есть очень большое желание пошифровать трафик
<[Raiden]> без  libfaac
<NoOova> есть: сервачок в инете могу на нём поднять какую мааааленькую хттпс проксю
<NoOova> меня это спасет от злобных арпспуферов?
<NoOova> трафик: ася и http
<[Raiden]> RfAFdlS: лечится подключением репозитория medibuntu - там правильные сборки
<[Raiden]> ну или сам можешь покомпилить
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: генту вей. Спасибо
<sharikoff> NoOova: имхо впн
<sharikoff> и шифрование и никто не узнает
<[Raiden]> Вот с этим я не согласен. Когда сборка по любому, без выбора - это генту вей.
<[Raiden]> а когда сборка в те моменты, когда реально нужна - это нормальынй вей
<NoOova> sharikoff: да я так делал опенвпн, статический арп до шлюза роут до впн сервака черех дефаултроут и меняем дефаултроут на впн гтвей
<NoOova> отличное решение за искльчением того что его ну ОЧЕНЬ ВИДНО
<NoOova> т.е. пока настроиш пока поднгимеш всё
<sharikoff> NoOova: можно не менять дефолт
<NoOova> сертификаты пропишеш
<[Raiden]> да и то гентушнии тоже не звери, у них там есть бинари, по крайней  мере для тяжелых прог )
<NoOova> sharikoff: ну у меня было решение которое всё скрывало
<sharikoff> а прописать конкретно саршрут
<sharikoff> *маршрут
<NoOova> это понятно я помню что работало хорошо
<sharikoff> опенвпн -геморой
<NoOova> а что тогда? пптп?
<NoOova> л2тп?\
<NoOova> они все "пффффффффф"
<NoOova> опенвпн тру
<sharikoff> ну если постоянно то ipsec
<NoOova> а чем его поднимать то
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: да я в хорошем смысле про генту вей.
<NoOova> сиську ставить или ip6?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ракуном
<sharikoff> прогу поставишь и все
<NoOova> чем чем?
<sharikoff> =))
<NoOova> чё за ракун
<sharikoff> racoon
<sharikoff> и ipsec tools
<korvin> Racoon city
<sharikoff> учи матчасть
<sharikoff> =))
<[Raiden]> RfAFdlS: Я фигово выразился, хотел сказать, что сборка или пересборка так как хочется - это так же и дебиан вей и убунту вей и т.д.
<sharikoff> опенвпн - это свиду костыль ей богу
<NoOova> sharikoff: а для каких целей этот ракун?
<sharikoff> все на скриптиках да на файликах
<sharikoff> NoOova: ну у тя инет под носом
<NoOova> ага
<sharikoff> набери да узнаешь
<NoOova> Linux 2.6 ipsec implementation
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]: да, но только deb собрать желательно
<sharikoff> NoOova: вот у меня между филиалами ipsec
<RfAFdlS> [Raiden]:  а как ffmpeg переустановить из другой репы, если он в той и в другой?
<sharikoff> а опенвпн -это пионерство
<NoOova> sharikoff: это как опенвпн в рещжиме туннеля?
<sharikoff> опенвпн ваще любой впн -по сути туннель
<sharikoff> изучи матчасть теорию сначала =))
<sharikoff> потом делай
<sharikoff> а то непонятно наверное самому нафига это все
<NoOova> обязательно надо показать что знаешь больше =) проблемы какието чтоли с уверенностью в себе?
<sharikoff> NoOova: да я б тебе сам рассказал
<sharikoff> да больно долго
<sharikoff> сорри
<sharikoff> тебе проще будет прочитать
<NoOova> ну ладно если не сложно пожалуйста ответь на вопрос =) мне для этого https прокси хватит?
<sharikoff> и не знаю больше асталкивался чаще
<NoOova> просто на серваке крайне не желательно роутинг трогать
<NoOova> и крайне не желательно трогать ipv4/ip_forward
<sharikoff> сначала хоцца послушать задачу
<NoOova> есть опасная локалка. есть делание тихо сидеть безопасно
<NoOova> желание
<NoOova> понятно что впн мне прооёжет очень хорошо
<sharikoff> снаружи в ней ?
<NoOova> наверное и ipsec. подойдёт до того сервака
<sharikoff> или снутри наружу?
<NoOova> все операции внутри сети - пофигу. пусть как угодно слушают
<NoOova> интересует асечная переписка
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> я тебе щас одну вещь скажу
<sharikoff> тока ты не обижайся
<sharikoff> =)
<Pavia> Аськой вообще лучше не пользоваться.
<sharikoff> у меня стоит как бы типа аськи на работе
<sharikoff> для юзеров
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> я читаю все еще до! предачи в инет
<NoOova> радмин етк?
<sharikoff> плагин на серв джаббера
<sharikoff> и пофиг как они общаются
<sharikoff> им пишут или они пишут
<sharikoff> логгируется абсолютно все
<sharikoff> радмин -это не наш метод
<Pavia> sharikoff, это ещё что у меня друг был так он умудрялся без пароля от любого логина писать.
<NoOova> ну это хорошо. а каким обрахом это относится ко мне?
<sharikoff> я тебе хочу сказать что если задацца целью
<sharikoff> то тебя прочтут еще до прокси
<NoOova> а прокся стоит  далеко в инете
<sharikoff> а шлюз где?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> недаром буча из за скайпа поднялась
<NoOova> глюз стоит через пару свичей
<Pavia> А что за буча?
<sharikoff> единственная хрень которую невозможно (было) прочитать
<sharikoff> чат имеется ввиду
<sharikoff> NoOova: вот на шлюзе и будут читать
<NoOova> до шлюза?
<sharikoff> на или до
<sharikoff> смотря куда можно врезаться
<NoOova> просто арп спейиннг или хаб между мной и шлюзом?
<NoOova> спуфинг
<NoOova> ну хорошо трафик перехъватить  да можно. но я же хочу хттпС проксю использовать
<NoOova> там же ссл вроде как
<sharikoff> NoOova: простой пример тебе
<Henoxek> ssl спасет от такого, если конечно сертификат валидный
<NoOova> не?
<sharikoff> делаем поддельный днс
<Henoxek> однако все еще можно поставить что-то типа руткита на машину и выдирать данные прямо из программы
<NoOova> ок прописываю хост
<sharikoff> пишем на нем логин  айсикью ком
<NoOova> в /etc/hosys
<NoOova> hosts
<NoOova> кстати =_
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> когда юзается прокси днс вообще не используется
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> на хосте
<Henoxek> o.O как это?
<sharikoff> да?
<NoOova> на прокси серваке да
<NoOova> ну допустим прокси сервак имеет айпишник 11.22.33.44
<sharikoff> вобщем весь смысл моей речи таков
<NoOova> и могу в своей системе вообще любой днс прописать хотбь не существующий даже
<sharikoff> аську не защитить
<Henoxek> джаббер-транспортами можно )
<NoOova> если я до прокси сервака имею доступ то клиенту прокси будет абсолютно пофигну на днски в системе
<Henoxek> ну прокси-серверы некоторые принимают прямо hostname и сами резолвят
<dima__> привет
<Henoxek> по крайней мере в socks такое точно есть
<NoOova> про чё я и говорю
<dima__> нужен совет
<NoOova> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Henoxek> у носков другая проблема - можно подменять пакеты на шлюзе
<NoOova> у них же вроде нету шифрования
<Henoxek> да да
<dima__> хочу подобрать мат. плату am3+  2pci-e 8x 8x
<Henoxek> а значит и защиты от подмены
<NoOova> ну а я про хттпс
<artus> dima__, причем тут матплаты ?
<dima__> pyfxbn yt nelf pfitk))
<dima__> значит не туды зашел)
<Pavia> А что про https он еще в 2001 году был взломан и помойму протокол не меняли
<Henoxek> O_o
<Henoxek> Pavia подробнее плз)
<baltazor> кто то работал с cacti и разделом больше 10Тб?
<dima__> xchat  виснет в моей убунте список каналов выбираю и все
<artus> гг
<shenmue> это где ты такие разделы видал?
<artus> dima__, /list вообще читерская функция)
<[Raiden]> только хчат или что-то ещё?
<sig_wal1> try xchat-gnome, the xchat parody
<Henoxek> /list не юзай)
<Henoxek> эта команда - фейл разработчиков протокола
<sig_wal1> +1
<[Raiden]> про лист неплохая догадка. Могу посоветовать quassel irc или kvirc (желательно не новый , а какой-нить 4.0.2).
<dima__> я неюзаю
<shenmue> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_YjJFJml--xc/TUQoXxKupfI/AAAAAAAABjo/jGpcYcX3eME/s1600/insaboobpaintingangle.jpg обоина
<[Raiden]> там ок всё с /list
<dima__> не гоните)
<Henoxek> [Raiden] почему не новый? чтобы можно было /ctcp %username% DCC GET\rQUIT\r сделать?
<dima__> XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<Henoxek> а
<sig_wal1> попробуй обычный xchat тогда
<Henoxek> это надо выпилить, и поставить просто xchat
<sig_wal1> если гномоверсию юзаешь
<dima__> понятн
<shenmue> юзай гаджим
<Escsun> [Raiden], а чем новый квасел или квирк плох?)
<sharikoff> NoOova: http://forum.sources.ru/index.php?showtopic=132915
<dima__> как с дрвоами radeon можно ли сделать вертикальную синхронизацию при просмотре видео, а то немного раздржает когда видео разрывается, хотя пробовал мучить VLC плеер и Catalyst  настраивал не выходит(
<NoOova> sharikoff: эм прокси сервер не в локалке
<NoOova> он далеко за её пределами
<[Raiden]> Escsun: 4.1.1 квирк из репов и с цвс тоже пробовал, у меня сегфолтится при выходе и не подхватывает тему гтк когда в гноме... А с 4.0.2 ок всё.
<Escsun> [Raiden], ясно, это просто ради интереса)
<sharikoff> NoOova: вот емае
<sharikoff> это у чувака в локалке
<sharikoff> и то он плачет
<sharikoff> а у тебя в инете
<sharikoff> значит еще куча вариантов слушать
<sharikoff> до проксика ведь еще как то надо дойти
<[Raiden]> кстати мысль, сча в вируталке в опенсуське гляну как оно. Пока что от  их дистра я только 1 разочарование получил - нету пакета gimp-plugin-registry
<[Raiden]> )
<NoOova> sharikoff: дак ссл
<NoOova> не*
<NoOova> не?
<sharikoff> незнаю вобщем..
<sharikoff> я тебе сказал мое имхо
<sharikoff> думай
<NoOova> мне надо не в инете обезопасится
<NoOova> а чтобы меня в локалке не читали
<NoOova> это главная задача
<[Raiden]> в сусе умные дядьки оказались, там 4.0.4 , а не с цвс
<NoOova> т.е. я могу прописать статический мак для ip
<NoOova> но тогда хабом мгожно будет слушать всёравно
<sharikoff> короче
<dima__> кстати firestarter норм  для защиты компа?
<sharikoff> как ты в инет вызодишь?
<sharikoff> *выходишь
<Henoxek> злобный админ может попалить проксю и заблокировать трафик до неё
<NoOova> комп - локалка - маршрутизатор -
<NoOova> и т.д.
<sharikoff> вот на шлюзе я ставлюснифак за пузырь
<sharikoff> и читаю тебя
<sharikoff> все
<NoOova> а как ты меня читаеш если у меня ссл?
<sharikoff> пока ты не добрался до прокси
<NoOova> до компа который за шлюхом
<dima__> что такое слакварь?)
<sharikoff> NoOova: как то вот так примерно http://www.securitylab.ru/forum/forum17/topic28929/
<NoOova> sharikoff: ну ладно ты можеш поймать эти пакетики между мной и проксей
<NoOova> но они же будут шифрованными
<only_you> dima__:  дистрибутив slackware
<dima__> -only_you-, спасибо кэп)
<Henoxek> dima__ слакварь - это темная сторона силы, не юзай её
<dima__> кто нить играл/играет shadowrun 92г. ?
<sharikoff> dima__: те походу не сюда
<only_you> Henoxek: наверное ганта светлая сторона)
<only_you> *гента
<Henoxek> арч
<only_you> гг
<[Raiden]> 1 из старейших дистров.
<shenmue> dima__ я играл
<shenmue> кибер панк рпг?
<NoOova> HTTPS Analyzer щас погуглим
<shenmue> на сега мега драйв
<NoOova> sharikoff: как вика сказала...
<NoOova> HTTPS не является отдельным протоколом. Это обычный HTTP, работающий через шифрованные транспортные механизмы SSL и TLS. Он обеспечивает защиту от атак, основанных на прослушивании сетевого соединения — от снифферских атак и
<NoOova> атак типа man-in-the-middle при условии что будут использоваться шифрующие средства и сертификат сервера проверен и ему доверяют.
<dima__> mac os питерская сторона
<dima__> shenmue, ты проходил её?
<dima__> я её еще на сеге 16 битной шпилил до утра))
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> в фэнтэзи стар играл
<dima__> и только так прошел
<dima__> нада римейк нормальный выпустить, только нето то гуано 2007 года которое
<dima__> жаль я не игродел)
<Sergey_IT> dima__, так освой
<dima__> Sergey_IT, только к гейм девелоперству надо подходить коллективно)
<dima__> а так не плохо было бы
<shenmue> да можно и браузерную
<shenmue> главное фантазия
<shenmue> графа в рпг не на первом месте
<Umren> shenmue: html5 и в бой
<Umren> точнее канвас)
<shenmue> а чо сразу я?
<Umren> если не ты - то кто?
<shenmue> ну как всегда. опять мне всех спасать. у меня еще 54 минуты как выходной
<[Raiden]> Партия сказала: надо! Комсомол ответил: есть!
<[Raiden]> напомнили
<d_may> няня!
<d_may> во
<d_may> какая есть тулза юыстро делать скрины и выкидывать в инет?
<d_may> *быстро
<artus> d_may, няка вернулося ^_^
<d_may> artus: угу... а у вас тут всё так же репрессии )
<Umren> d_may: ты же сдался
<Umren> воин мелкософта
<artus> d_may, scrot -s -q 90 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.png' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<Umren> значит еще есть порох в пороховицах? ))
<d_may> Umren: я не сдался, мне скай, емнип, надоел с этим +q :3
<shenmue> сккриншутер и фтп
<artus> d_may, соответственно скрипт itmages-upload  нужен еще )
<d_may> artus: да вы, батенька, знаете толк
<d_may> а чего нить более вантузатного нема? )
<artus> d_may, дык потом жамкаеш хоткею и выделяеш что запостить) а оно тебе в буфер линк )
<d_may> ещё и хоткей придумывать?
<artus> ну кнопашку сделай, прблема чтоль )
<d_may> я в этот ваш линукс загрузился только чтоб флешку от вирусов почистить, а тут хоткеи
<artus> ну и вали отсель поганый еретик, я думал ты одумалсо
<artus> :)
<d_may> мне тут, зато, сразу предложили в инете всё систему проверить,  хочу вот задокументировать :3
<shenmue> язабан
<shenmue> а самая защишенная ос до сих пор с флешек заражается?
<d_may> shenmue: поздно, я и так тут по дефолту с +ку ^__^
<artus> O_o
<d_may> shenmue: в самую защищенную ос я их не ношу, потому она у меня и самая защищенная ;)
<artus> @mode -q dmay!*@*
<Umren> d_may: ты бы потактичней как нидь)
<d_may> Umren: ня ^______________^
<artus> d_may, эть кто те кляп то дал? )
<d_may> artus: а я помню? )
<d_may> скай, вроде
<d_may> бю. на итмаджес предлагают загрузить фотошоп бесплатно с сайтес.гугле.ру
<TomFarr> Предлагаю в каждую ссылку на ютуб добавлять "префиксик" адекватный - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k&feature=no_iphone
<Umren> d_may: докатились
<Umren> мне вконце нравится
<Umren> d_may: под wp7 уже вышло приложение g+ ?
<d_may> не, а в этой вашей самой дружелюбной и гибкой до сих пор нет кнопки на ланчпаде "добавить ППА прям из браузера"?!
<Umren> нету
<d_may> Umren: а в г+ есть жизнь? О_О
<Umren> да и вобщем-то это хорошо
<Umren> d_may: полно
<Umren> т.к. я не люблю этот дурацкий гткшный инсталлер который выскакивает
<d_may> даладна, у меня там два акка, и пишет что-то только зисисхорошо, ага
<shenmue> d_may, а в этой твоей самой защишенной до сих пор приходится искать проги на софт парталах и кейгены с троянами?
<Umren> d_may: как бы самая быстрорастущая сеть.. не.. неслышал?
<Umren> а эта ваша самая защищеная досихпор кушает 50 гб системного диска?
<Umren> и вижуал студия ставится только в корневой раздел?
<Umren> d_may: ?
<d_may> Umren: вейв тоже был, самый интересный и быстрорастущий, ога :3
<Umren> вейв и ща есть, он же опен сурц
<d_may> Umren: а)<30 после года или полутора работы, с толпой обновлений и СП1
<Umren> 32 битная версия?
<Umren> 64 битная версия весит раза в полтора больше :)
<d_may> б) а что, мне софт на раздел с фоточками и онемешками ставить штоле?
<d_may> 64
<Umren> не весит она меньше 30
<d_may> тебе скрин прислать? )
<Umren> я тебе могу выслать, но ребутаца лень
<d_may> а мне лезть далеко
<Umren> стоит 6 месяцев, весит больше
<Umren> УЖЕ
<d_may> вот, кста, лол на тему холивара
<Umren> и это при очистках мусора
<Umren> темпов дампов и прочего
<d_may> самый удобный, адекватный и дружелюбный ссх-клиент - он таки оффтопик-онли ^_^
<Umren> это какой? путти который 5 лет не обновлялся?
<d_may> госпадиупаси!
<d_may> tunnelier
<Umren> под винду есть сигвин
<d_may> но мы отвлеклись, я обещал скрины с проверкой диска
<Umren> им только и можно пользоватся %)
<d_may> сыгвин??? йуг там -->
<artus> d_may, ща выкину )
<Umren> метротвит кстати вот сделан на авангарде мс технологий - WPF
<Umren> почему тормозит так ?
<Umren> клиент хороший, но жутко медленный, как на сильверлайте или air'e
<d_may> artus: ну он первый начал, я вообще скриншотер для блондинок ищу ^_^'
<d_may> Umren: у тебя какая то другая оффтопик, у меня метротвит не тормозит
<Umren> ага, еще скажи у мя комп слабый
<d_may> тупит - да, но с сетью, а не с гуём
<d_may> всё тиха я итмагес ставлю!
<Umren> сколько он грузится?
<Umren> почему быстрей в хроме набрать твиттер ком? )
<Umren> чем загрузить десктопное приложение
<d_may> aptitude: comand not found --ohshi....
<Umren> как там wp7 уже зарабатывает больше чем на отчислениях 2$ с продаж HTC?
<Umren> :D
<d_may> btw, у меня в хроме твиттер.уом тупит ещё сильнее метротвита о_о
<Umren> ну это винда непрально с памятью работает просто
<Umren> ))
<Umren> очевидно же
<d_may> какой изверг вообще аптитуду придумал, а?
<d_may> Umren: да потерпи ты полчасика, я скринов наделаю, а там, глядишь, и artus спать уйдёт ^_^
<shenmue> у тебя вообще аптитьюд стоит хоть ?
<Umren> у него вынь7 )
<shenmue> аа
<artus> d_may, наивная чукотская девушка )
<d_may> artus: ^__^
<d_may> лучше скажите как наутилус перезапустить?
<artus> killall nautilus
<artus> оно само перезапуститцо
<d_may> shenmue: я только что воскресил бубунту принудительном дпкгом из сейф-мода, я вообще хз что тут кроме юнити стоит )
<Umren> d_may: система бастует против своего неприхотливого биллибоя, пытается стрехнуть как жука который заполз слишком далеко :D
<shenmue> d_may http://pastebin.com/hFQm5u8x читай
<d_may> shenmue: эм... мальчик, а ты, вообще, тут давно?
<Xei> и всё равно
<d_may> я это всё какбэ лет пять назад узнал 8]
<shenmue> нет тётенька. всего года два на канале
<Xei> есть проблемы с сеткой в ubuntu
<Xei> где искать логи
<Xei> чтобы предоставить их ???
<d_may> Xei: а)какого рода проблемы? б)/вар/логс?
<artus>  /var/log
<Xei> и какой файл там брать ???
<artus> логи на пасту
<Xei> там их - множество ....
<Xei> проблема
<Xei> в винде сетка работает без проблем
<Xei> в ubuntustudio - нет
<artus> !enter | Xei
<d_may> кстати, только счас сообразил. а какого лешего хром считает себя дефаулт браузером, а из приложений открывается ффокс? оО
<ubuntuhelp> Xei: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Umren> Xei: запусти gnome-system-log
<Umren> и там ищи
<d_may> Xei: какая сетка? интернет? шареные папки на других компах? на твоем компе?
<Xei> Umren, запустить в консоли ???
<Umren> система > администрирование > программа просмотра журналов
<d_may> ощи, а скриншотер, в котором можно кусок экрана вырезать в природе существует?
<Xei> локаль - ip выдаётся роутером , им же выдаётся и инет . Так что - проблемы особой нет с сеткой . А вот - недавно появились с ubuntu
<Umren> d_may: Ога, в минте по дефульту стоит)
<d_may> переставлять ос из-за фичи в мелком вторичном приложении??
<Xei> папок шарёных нет
<Umren> ну для тяже это критично
<d_may> и эти люди ругают оффтопик, то после накате сп приходится перегружаться, лол
<Xei> кстати
<Xei> до этого задавал вопрос
<Umren> d_may: до чегож ты толстый)
<Xei> есть ли в ubuntu - быстрое отключение сетевой карты и опять же - подключение её ????
<Umren> при накате сп если лоадер груб - он еще ошибку выдает - про такое не слышал? sp1 в win7
<Umren> и не ставится :)
<Umren> Xei: ifup ifdown
<[Raiden]> Xei: интерфейса или карты именно?
<Xei> карты самой
<Xei> кстати
<Xei> заметил
<[Raiden]> если карты , читай про модули ядра и modprobe \rmmod \ lsmod
<Xei> при установке самой ubuntu - всё работает нормально . Стоит уже запуститься оси - как получаются такие проблемы ....
<d_may> есть у кого сотовый непользуемый и без денег? :3
<shenmue> да
<Umren> Xei: ты сеня/или вчера грил что в оффтопике у тебя коннект тоже рвется? мож ты не там ищешь?
<WSA86WSA86> Привет всем. Народ никто не знает, как решить проблему черного экрана после grub в 11.04?
<Umren> d_may: а чо wp7 уже перестал работать? :)
<d_may> Umren: вирусоводы просят :3
<Umren> WSA86WSA86: Reboot and keep your finger on the “SHIFT” key till you get the grub menu. Highlight the first entry and replace “quiet splash” with “nomodeset” .  Hit CTRL + X to continue booting. Once logged in install the latest Graphics drivers. System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<d_may> щи, а итмагесовый екстеншен ставиться, то, оказывается, не захотел
<d_may> WSA86WSA86: смотря что до этого делал
<[Raiden]> А.. этот тот же с обрывами.
<d_may> бю, вирусятники расстраивают... нет чтоб что нить новое придумать... (
<WSA86WSA86> Я   только установил убунту, nomodeset уже пробовал, разрешение маленькое с ним, у меня видео интеловское интегрированное.
<Umren> ну вот, работает же
<d_may> WSA86WSA86: ну попробуй перезагрузиться в сейф-моде, и выбрать там дпкг
<Umren> WSA86WSA86: не слушай искусителя, ибо он заведет тебя в царство тьмы
<WSA86WSA86> Ну да, только все растянуто. А что такое дпкг?
<Umren> дрова ставь еп для интела своего из убунты после загрузки
<Umren> ненадо никаких дпкж
<d_may> WSA86WSA86: это тулза, которая отвечает за то, куда какие программы как ставятся
<d_may> WSA86WSA86: это тулза, которая отвечает за то, куда какие программы как ставятся
<d_may> тьфу
<d_may> в сейфмоде там это вторая строчка сверху
<XuMuK[DHD]> Гг
<Umren> d_may: и че ему с ним делать?
<d_may> оно проверит что у тебя там наконфигурярено, и поправит если чего найдет
<Umren> у него все ок, он тока что поставил систему и у него обычный интеловский баг
<d_may> Umren: пялиться в выхлоп, канешна :3
<d_may> мне вот после обновления помогло
<d_may> Umren: я на той неделе поставил обновлени, и что? оно как потухло, так и не запускалось )
<WSA86WSA86> Нет дров, все уже излазил. Пока вроде сделал более менее, прописав в грабе acpioff=Linux, правда при загрузке теперь надо клавишами яркость экрана включать, т.к. Он отрубается
<Umren> d_may: ты про винду то? бывает :)
<d_may> Umren: и эти люди обзывают меня толстым? нистыдна? ;)
<Umren> WSA86WSA86: тяжело бремя интела, не понимаю чем они там занимаются со своим миго
<XuMuK[DHD]> Они и могу то уже не больно занимаюцо...
<XuMuK[DHD]> Мигу*
<Umren> да ладно, помню тройку месяцев назад был рекламный ролик
<Umren> планшетов с миго от интела
<Umren> правда не ясно где они теперь :D
<d_may> ох лол http://dialogdv.ru/product/motorola-droid-x-dual-sim/#k4935
<d_may> сколько всего интересного узнаешь, если по левым ссылкам ходить то...
<[Raiden]> с миго печально всё. В плане телефонов тоже. Есть очень большая вероятность что от нокии будет всего 1 модель
<[Raiden]> первая и последняя
<Umren> ну нокия - фины, а фины и во вторую мировую за фашистов воевали
<Umren> не удивительно, что они еще нашли под кого прогнутся)
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ппц чушь пошла...
<[Raiden]> Umren: не думаю что это связано. Там вся европа за них воевала. И многие текущие тм на них работали
<[Raiden]> например заводы шкода
<Umren> ну это я так, к слову :D
<[Raiden]> но к миго или мс это никакм боком
<gaga_rin> вечер
<Umren> а еще у финов такая штука есть http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/el-nino73/_answers/i-809.jpg
<Umren> до сих пор :)
<[Raiden]> ты ещё на прибалтик посмотри
<[Raiden]> ку*
<d_may> минутка оффтопика
<Umren> мое мнение касалось только нокию)
<[Raiden]> давайте лучше про софт
<d_may> в каждой ос есть свои плюсы и минусы
<Umren> d_may: в маке нету минусов
<d_may> например, виндовс не опознает кнопки управления яркостью в ноуте
<Umren> а если ты думаешь иначе, то гнев эпплобоев будет страшен)
<[Raiden]> только плюсы и то что там никогда не будет?
<[Raiden]> :)
<d_may> а линукс опознаёт. только яркость не меняет (
<Umren> только плюсы, а минус это то - что ненужно
<Umren> и то что будет в следующих версиях, но уже как плюсы
<d_may> Umren: фигня эпплбои. а вот жопс на тебя в судж подаст за нарушение патента на оскорбление эппла, ога :3
<Umren> у эппла потентов то, чуток
<Umren> ты сравнение видел паттентных троллей? эппл там не в первых рядах
<artus> d_may, она на тебя подаст за упоминание эппла )
<Umren> вот гугл никого не судит за патенты - вопрос почему?
<d_may> artus: ощи >.< ушёл паковать сухари
<Umren> только всякие дурацкие компании накатывают жалобы и тяфкают в суде (МС, эппл)
<Umren> d_may: не так? :)
<[Raiden]> эйпл тролит тоже когда надо. На htc и самсунг в легкую наезжает
<Umren> d_may: рабы мс кстати уже лотают ядро линукса, скора видимо придется свое ядро бросить :)
<Umren> если оно там ваще есть
<[Raiden]> а.. видел про 3.0
<XuMuK> да я ссыль пару часов назад кидал)
<Umren> интел круты, 18% ядра
<Umren> а драйверы до сих пор фиговые
<XuMuK> ну мс тоже аж на 7 месте, по объему кода
<Umren> чо?
<Umren> ты не ту шкалу смотришь
<Umren> на 17м
<Umren> ченджсеты - это количество коммитов, а не кода
<Umren> смотри by lines
<slimzp> привет
<slimzp> кто может помоч?
<slimzp> !nick SlimZp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick SlimZp'
<[Raiden]> фикс в 1 строку может быть важней чем в 100
<XuMuK> вот именно
<baronos> хочу сделать скрипт но я в этом полный ноль))) вообщем библиотека мп3 файлов с именами начинаються с цифр например 001_children_of_bodom_-_black_widow.mp3, есть ли способ переименования файлов с удалением только цифр в начале названия файлов?
<slimzp> как отключить автономный режим!? когда я включаю свой вайфай у меня комп уходит в автономный режим и всё суши вёсла
<slimzp> что всё сдохли?
<slimzp> ау
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<XuMuK> baronos, учи bash и sed)
<XuMuK> slimzp, я лично не понимаю про чо ты вапще...
<XuMuK> чо за автономный режим? о_О
<slimzp> чесно сам незнаю! вот ша подключеный вай фай если связь оборвётся то пишет перехожу в афтономный режим  мегает две тампочки на клаве и комп такое чувство что виснет
<XuMuK> хз, извини, помочь не смогу ибо не сталкивалсо...
<slimzp> а почему онлаен видео тормазит!
<XuMuK> флеш видать корявый
<slimzp> что сделать нужно? чтобы был ровный)
<XuMuK> 64 или 32 бита?
<slimzp> я в этом ноль)) наверное 32
<XuMuK> uname -m в консолке исполни)
<slimzp> ша сделаю)
<slimzp> это паказует i686
<XuMuK> slimzp, тада странно... ну скачай с адобовского сайта флешплагин и засунь в /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<slimzp> плиз ссылочку
<XuMuK> slimzp, навскидку, ибо не ты первый)) http://xumuka.net/files/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<XuMuK> или гугли, если не доверяешь)
<slimzp> гугл не может подсказать того что может сказать человек)
<[Raiden]> 11 бету можете попробовать. Вдруг полегчает
<XuMuK[DHD]> Уже?) Надо перезалить))
<shenmue> при удалении libavahi-gobject0 сносится весь гном ^_^
<baronos> adobe air вроде как приостановили разработку и вроде как исходники откроют
<slimzp> gthtpfktq z to` hfp rfxye)
<slimzp> перезалей я ещё раз качну
<XuMuK[DHD]> Пока десятко качай))
<Nor8>  Unetbootiт вообще развивается как проект? КТо знает?
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Ты под линуксом стим игры не запускаешь?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Када играю - запускаю
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Не глючит курсор?
<XuMuK[DHD]> Глючило, када чисто вайн...
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: А то у меня с какого то момента стал дефолтный курсор поыерх прицела отображаться. И не убрать его никак.
<XuMuK[DHD]> Playonlinux & crossover нет
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Так и у меня плэйонлинукс
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ну тада хз...
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Вот и я не знаю, где копать
<slimzp> что поставить для запуска */exe
<XuMuK[DHD]> Где земля мягче))
<XuMuK[DHD]> wine
<slimzp> The file '/home/slimzp/Загрузки/qipinfium9044.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<slimzp> djn xnj dslf`n
<slimzp> вот что он выдаёт
<XuMuK[DHD]> chmod +x ему
<[Raiden]> зачем?
<[Raiden]> он не исполнится
<slimzp> ну а что тогда
<[Raiden]> он исполнится только вайном, как параметр для вайна
<[Raiden]> wine /home/slimzp/Загрузки/qipinfium9044.exe
<[Raiden]> или в свойствах выбери что бы открыало вайном
<XuMuK[DHD]> Ну ето подразумевалось как бы)
<Nor8> XuMuK[DHD]: Еще бы знать, где копать в вайне
<slimzp> я выбрал в свойствах после запускаю его а он пишет то что я скинул вам
<baronos> win32 зло
<slimzp> wine /home/slimzp/Загрузки/qipinfium9044.exe    вот это болие куда подошло
<[Raiden]> ставь пиджин или kopete или чиста жабер клиент с транспортом в асю
<[Raiden]> с квипом ничего хорошего не выйдет
<XuMuK> slimzp, сделай то, что [Raiden] говорит... правая мышь на ехе файле-свойства-открывать с помощью и выбери вайн
<[Raiden]> ну или подумай хорошенько, чего ради ты это задумал
<XuMuK> тада будет по дабл. клику открывацо
<[Raiden]> если в винде квип пускается в 1 клик
<vdrandom> а зачем qip-то?
<vdrandom> да под вайном?
<vdrandom> ладно бы нативный был
<vdrandom> и то... унылота же ну
<slimzp> квип так же как и скайп обшатся
<[Raiden]> привычки это всё
<slimzp> винду не ставил и не хочю
<[Raiden]> ну и ваще квип неплох
<slimzp> ну а что подскажеш чтобы можно было говорить по микро
<vdrandom> slimzp, тебе назвали уже
<vdrandom> pidgin
<vdrandom> или qutim. или даже kopete, но не рекомендовал бы тянуть кедозависимости ради него. только если остальные очень уж не устроят :)
<vdrandom> pidgin не позволяет задовать хстатусы в асечке, если что
 * vdrandom убился об стену. "Задовать".
<vdrandom> надо переставать читать тикеты клиентов
<slimzp> как с pidgin звонить на квип чтото не доганю
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ты в хелпдеске чтоль? о_О какой системой пользуетесь?)
<vdrandom> XuMuK, я админ, некоторые заявки клиентов супорт своими силами выполнить не может и шлёт их нам :)
<XuMuK> а на второй вопрос?)
<vdrandom> на второй - в привате :)
<artus> да сюда говори, интересно ж)
<XuMuK> otrs
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> сдал :)
<baronos> кто направление ultragore слушает?
<XuMuK> а чо, не надо было?)
<vdrandom> да уже пофиг :)
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> baronos, это где про кровь-кишки и всё остальное? :)
<baronos> vdrandom: а вот фиг знает, это как одно направление dubstep но там что то с кровью точно есть)
<baronos> случайно нет видео/аудио обучения bash?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну рискни, заюзай поиск в гугле
<[Raiden]> в ютубе
<baronos> гыы
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> baronos, а чего там видео-то смотреть?
<nAgoHaK> :D
<nAgoHaK> с 25 кадром чтоле?
<vdrandom> набор текста в кли?
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> не подумал
<[Raiden]> записи каки-то лекций возможно есть
<vdrandom> лучше их в текстовом виде найти
<vdrandom> а вообще abs же
<[Raiden]> я как то видел видео как чувак рпм пакет собирал под альт
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> лучше всего текст с кучей примеров , сраз у пробовать
<[Raiden]> + заметки и свои скрипты с коментами.
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> кометить - надо
<vdrandom> !
<vdrandom> а то всё время забываю, например. периодически заглядываю в свои старые скрипты, даже короткие, вижу там какой-то дремучий лес
<vdrandom> *коментить
<Nor8> vdrandom: Провалы в памяти? ))
<[Raiden]> в  гугле много начальной инфы , типа этой
<[Raiden]> http://tux-the-penguin.blogspot.com/2010/10/bash-1.html
<baronos> надо русский язык программирования сделать, "!мозг программы  хочу = файлы начинающиеся на букву 'а,А' => переименовывались в 'и,И' конец ":-D
<[Raiden]> форумы ещё помогают крупныетипа опеннета или там линуксфорум. Там можно задачу описать, тебе напишут
<[Raiden]> baronos: это ты про мп3 писал?
<baronos> ну как бэ мысля пришла после прочтения баш)
<XuMuK> фигасе!
<XuMuK> кто-нить знал, что уторрент под линь есть?)
<[Raiden]> baronos: там у всех файлов _ после цифр?
<XuMuK> http://www.utorrent.com/intl/ru/
<shenmue> химик
<XuMuK> можно скачать сурс и собрать)
<XuMuK> чо?
<shenmue> с размарозкой =)
<Night> Парни очень важный вопрос. есть локалка с убунту на борту и конечно сервер с прокси сквид. прокси в интернет не пускает. а так же есть интернет дома. как мне  создать туннель по ssh если в локалке один ип 192.168.5.40 а у домашнего допустим 80.90.100.110
<Umren> XuMuK: там вроде тока кой то обрезок
<baronos>  [Raiden]: ага
<Umren> XuMuK: и они еще скоро платную версию введут )
<Umren> так что брось бяку)
<shenmue> трансмишен наше все
<XuMuK> Umren, да, уже увидел... просто на испанцком канале один спросил как компилить из сурса utorrent=
<XuMuK> а там вапще на сурс и намека нет)
<vdrandom> делуж ок
<Night> что никто не поможет
<vdrandom> man ssh поможет
<vdrandom> алсо, 80.90... нифига не локальный ip
<vdrandom> как ты до него достучастья собираешься?
<vdrandom> или с него
<XuMuK> vdrandom, монстр
<vdrandom> я?
<Night> Да читал я мне просто наглядный пример я так лучше понимаю
<XuMuK> мне и трансмиссии хватает на ура
<XuMuK> vdrandom, :)
<XuMuK> улыбнул)
<vdrandom> мне нет. у неё унылый серверно-клиентский подход
<vdrandom> то есть - там либо гуёвая версия
<vdrandom> либо сервер
<Night> 80 90 это мой домашний
<vdrandom> а сервер с мордой-клиентом не предусмотрен.
<vdrandom> то есть гуи, конечно, есть... но такие страшные, что я лучше делуж поставлю с его няшной гтк-мордой :)
<Sergey_IT>  Night, у админа сервера спроси
<vdrandom> Night, это не локальный. ты с него на 192.168... не достучишься просто. :)
<Night> Зашибись то есть лучше сразу заявление на увольнение
<vdrandom> хотя, если на домашней машине есть внутренний интерфейс
<Sergey_IT>  Night, тебе виднее...
<XuMuK> увольнение из дома?)
<vdrandom> по-моему где-то в описании задачи косяк
<dmay> ололо, это снова я, линупс окончательно умер
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> и воняет
<dmay> на этот раз вообще ничего не сказал :(
<vdrandom> уберите труп!
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, так он в рабочую сеть всезть хочет
<baronos> я понял истину, в линукс в нетрезвом виде лезть не стоит)
<Sergey_IT> влезть
<dmay> не, из него ещё потом пару картинок извлечь надо, а мне лень
<Night> Vd туннель для того и существует чтоб можно было из локал в мир соединиться и наоборот
<Umren> dmay: так умер, что рабы мс патчат ядро :)
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а тебя только вин исправит?
<vdrandom> Night, тебе куда? из дома на работу?
<dmay> Umren: ээээээ.... мая твая нипанимай?
<Umren> dmay: ты вкурсе, что когда выйдет 3.0 то мс объяват что вынь8 будет на ядре линукс?
<Umren> dmay: последние новости не слышал? мс кинули программистов патчить ядро линукс
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну зачем сразу исправит? она просто молча работает. правда кнопки яркости игнорит, зараза
<Night> Мне наоборот из локал к себе домой
<Sergey_IT> dmay, это правильно - зараза! )
<dmay> Umren: лол, это на России24 сказали? :3
<Umren> dmay: а потом еще скажут что вп7 сильверлайт переходит на хтмл5 канвас
<XuMuK> чего бы поделать?))
<XuMuK> еще раз спрошу...
<dmay> XuMuK: снени всё, поставь генту
<Umren> dmay: http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7NowCVHwsyY/TiMR6rHbIvI/AAAAAAAAE9E/M203BE7BxCY/s800/Untitled-2.png
<Sergey_IT> Night, тебе же сказали, к админу, или к начальству служебную записку с обоснованием
<baronos> XuMuK: скипт переименования вайлов которые начинаються на цифры 001_
<XuMuK> dmay, у меня арч, нах мне хента?)
<dmay> XuMuK: ну ты спросил, я ответил :3
<Umren> dmay: это вклад в 3.0 ядро :)
<vdrandom> Night, а в интернеты доступа нет?
<vdrandom> но есть доступ на компьютер с доступом в интернеты?
<dmay> Umren: и? мс пилила патч для работы в hyper-v
<dmay> это как минимум
<artus> @kick XuMuK вот последнее китайское предупреждение
<dmay> (кстати, тогда такой вой поднялсяяяя)
<dmay> artus: а нас не надо, мы ядро обсуждаем!
<Night> Сергей видишь ли всему коллективу нужен нет а админ сволочь
<vdrandom> артус с банхаммером наготове! :)
<Umren> артус не дремлет ;P
<Umren> спать уже пора
<artus> ога )
<Umren> а он все тут, бдит
<baronos> нужен хак-сос в инет что админ лишает инета)
<Sergey_IT> Night, к начальству!
<vdrandom> задобрите админа!
<vdrandom> небось, держите его на голодном пайке и пива не даёте.
<Umren> банку пива поставь ему, и будет инет
<Umren> ну или ящик
<Umren> точно будет)
<dmay> Night: если ночальство считает что вам не нужен инет, то вам не нужен инет
<Umren> админы эти, слабовольные все
<Night> На домашнем есть на работе тоже но мы не можем даже на гугл влезть все перекрыто с помощью тейбл и асл
<artus> Night, какой нафиг интернет, работать негры )
<Umren> афро-русские
<artus> если б он вам был нужен он бы у вас был
<Night> В жопу начальство
<artus> а так нефиг в говноконтактиках сидеть
<Umren> ага, нафиг начальство, хочу вконтакт
<Umren> !!!1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1'
<shenmue> !!
<shenmue> =(
<Umren> dmay: ты думаешь гипер-в подделка кому то нужна?
<dmay> Night: или работай, или заявление по собственному на стол!!!11
<Night> Мне не контакт нужен
<dmay> Umren: у меня для тебя плохие новости )
<dmay> только мне ссылки на них лень искать
<Umren> dmay: какие? :) про 1% рынка у гипер-в? :)
<Umren> да, действительно печально
<Nor8>  Чем же оффисные работники занимались лет 10-15 назад, когда интернета практически не было? )))))
<Night> Короче хорош прикалываться лучше скажите пример
<Umren> Nor8: нарды, преферанс, пасьянс :)
<Nor8> Umren: ))))
<vdrandom> так, хватит играть в супорт. надо работу работать ._.
<Night> В туалете драли девок тогда потому рождаемость была высокой а потом появился интернет
<Umren> тоже вариант
<grad1> не была тогда рождаемость высокой
<Umren> да, действительно, 90е
<Umren> такая же была как ща, вроде даже пониже
<Night> Град тебе сколько годков
<dmay> Night: в стране кризис, заводы стоят, а он интернет в рабочее время хочет
<Umren> твое рвение, да в сибирь бы
<dmay> Umren: anyway, больше чем у линуксов на десктопах :3
<baronos> сибирь не та сейчас по крайней мере тыва
<Sergey_IT>  Night, поставь мобильный модем...
<Umren> dmay: 1% vs 5% ?
<Night> да интернет нужен в рабочих целях а не для баловства
<dmay> Umren: а, линуксоиды запустили свой гетьзефактс с пятью процентами и шлю^WШаттлвортом?
<Umren> dmay: ога
<artus> Night, значит докладную начальству что нужен для работы и закончили офтоп
<dmay> Night: если в рабочих целях - к ночальству с докладной
<Sergey_IT> Night, тогда к начальству...
<Nor8> Night: Можно ли туалетным зачатием объяснить увеличение числа дэбилов или это интернет виноват? 8-)
<dmay> Night: а если начальство неадекват и на контакт не идёт, то лесом такую работу
<Night> Я просто не хочу лезть в ип тейблс там всего пару команд и все но палево. я с сашей все ок
<vdrandom|away> вот кстати да. не надо мириться с начальством, которое мешает работать.
<vdrandom|away> тебе же боком потом выйдет.
<dmay> Nor8: нет, это перманентное состояние общества, не зависящее ни от технического прошресса, ни от политических и экономических обстановок
<Night> Дебилов много потому что бухают как свиньи.
<baronos> да)
<Sergey_IT> Night, не обижай свиней
<dmay> Night: дебилов просто много. %%ная разница по регионам незначительна )
<Umren> политика на убунту-ру в 2'o'clock :D
<[Raiden]> baronos: у меня какая-то фигня вышла ) точнее из-за того что basename , файлы все в текущую папку попадут
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?8ooz7i
<dmay> а что, уже 2?
<Umren> у кого как, у меня почти 2
<slimzp> как устанавливать .os файлы
<Night> Да я сам начальство просто админ дебил а надо мной еще начальство есть хреновы бюрократы
<grad> [Raiden]: а в чем задача то?
<Sergey_IT> Night, ты не один такой
<[Raiden]> grad: 432_sfsd434f.mp3 - отрезать от всех таких файлов цифры в начале
<Umren> вродеж есть команда rename )
<dmay> Night: ты начальство админа то есть штоле? оО
<slimzp> дайти ответ
<[Raiden]> Umren: думаю ты мимо
<slimzp> КАК УСТОНАВЛИВАТЬ .OS ФАЙЛЫ
<grad> [Raiden]: ну сделай cd $(dirname $NAME)
<Umren> [Raiden]: не, я помню эту задачу решал пару лет назад) одной командой - rename
<Night> раньше начальство было более сговорчивое берегли свое здоровье. потому что коллектив у нас спортивный и азартный
<Sergey_IT> slimzp, не кричи
<Umren> там регулярки перла
<[Raiden]> grad: вообще не я хотел написать, а baronos , я бы по любому написал бы только не в 3 строки )
<[Raiden]> и лень
<artus> @voice slimzp
<grad> )
<artus> slimzp, еще раз крикни
<Night> нет у админа свой ит начальник
<dmay> artus: а может сразу в баню? очевидно же что некультурный человек
<baronos> [Raiden]: спасиб большое ты мне задаток дал теперь думаю разберусь) спс большое)
<[Raiden]> можно отрезать пути в отдельзую переменную, потом подставлять ,когда имя уже порезан оседом
<dmay> хотя потом ещё будет жаловаться на злых дядяек с канала...
<[Raiden]> ну и наверное есть жругие варианты
<slimzp> ТЫ ubuntuhelp рот закрой)))
<artus> @kban slimzp 180 проветрись
<artus> ходють тут всякие некультурные )
<dmay> ех, а я почти пошёл за попкорном...
<[Raiden]> ваще наверняка есть программы для массовой переименовки , наверное даже гуи ...
<Night> Если я правильно все понял то ssh local port:localhost:server port username@ipserver
<grad> 0_o
<artus> Night, в гугл , ssh toonel , проблема то в чем ?
<vdrandom|away> tunel
<vdrandom|away> вообще-то
<vdrandom|away> или tunnel
<vdrandom|away> с двумя всё-таки :)
<artus> агга, ккак то так
<dmay> Night: tunnelier для оффтопика, и не слушай этих злыдней с консолями
<Night> Да там слишком мудрено мне живой пример нужен
<artus> dmay, да нафиг он надо, 5ть метров весит то
<vdrandom> [Raiden], для массового переименования можно использовать thunar. очень удобно :)
<artus> Night, там три строчки, чего мудреного то ?
<artus> причем 2 из них опичание чего и куда
<dmay> artus: ты ничего не понимаешь в современных трендах развития индустрии ПО 8)
<artus> dmay, ага, я до сих пор не могу понят систему которой надо памяти больше чем запущеным в ней приложениям )
<Night> Вот мне и нужно понять один раз чего и куда
<grad> Night: google examples for openvpn/iproute2 gre tunnel/pptp server ubuntu... плохо понимаю чем тебе ssh может помочь
<vdrandom> почему же
<grad> один порт прокинуть - ок, а инетом поделиться лучше vpn нормальный
<dmay> grad: пробросом портов до прокси на домашней машине
<vdrandom> туннель можно использовать как socks-прокси
<grad> а... ну если есть прокся на домашней машине то да...
<vdrandom> сам так с работы тестил сайты клиентов :)
<vdrandom> пока в супорте сидел
<grad> а с socks можно ещё tsocks предложить поставить для полного счастья и незабываемого катарсиса
<vdrandom> мм. я вроде ничего дополнительного не ставил
<vdrandom> просто туннель до домашней машины и нужный порт в конфиге браузера :)
<Night> Вот на простом примере покажите. комп в локал 192.168.5.1 как пробросить к моему с 80.80.90.90
<vdrandom> я, правда, уже не вспомню
<vdrandom> Night, что за локал и что за внешний?
<vdrandom> или тебе сначала на локальный, а потом поверх этого туннеля новый до 80.80...
<vdrandom> ?
<grad> Night: ssh -L 192.168.5.1:3128:localhost:3128 80.80.90.90
<dmay> artus: просто у тебя слишком много свободного времени )
<vdrandom> лол
<dmay> Night: но всё таки лучше начальству моск прополоскать
<vdrandom> dmay, чего тебя так давно не было?
<artus> Night, http://www.jonlee.ca/how-to-secure-your-traffic-using-an-ssh-tunnel-with-putty/ че тут непонятного то?
<vdrandom> я уже успел соскучиться по виндосрачикам с твоим участием :)
<Night> Просто из сети подключиться к домашнему и все чтоб с локалки через свой выходить в нет все
<dmay> vdrandom: жизнь тяжкая была )
<dmay> vdrandom: хххе. соскучились они всё. то-то сидят тут и провоцируют, ога :(
<vdrandom> Night, ssh с ключом -D, есть ещё ключи, чтобы уходить в фон и не поднимать шелл.
<Night> Град а подключиться потом как
<vdrandom> grad, зачем отдельный прокси?
<dmay> Night: вопрос а) только для своей машины, или для подчинённых тоже?
<vdrandom> ssh умеет socks эмулировать.
<vdrandom> только надо, чтоб в конфиге оно включено было
<vdrandom> в конфиге сервера то есть :)
<vdrandom> вспомнил
<Night> Мне прокси не нужен
<artus> Night, http://avz.org.ua/wp/2010/06/29/putty-how-to-make-your-windows-useful/ даже на русише, читать с 3. Socks-proxy
<vdrandom> Night, тебе был нужен доступ к интернету через туннель до домашней машины?
<vdrandom> или я что-то не так понял?
<Night> Для всего коллектива я сделаю уже мне здесь реализацию нужно понять
 * grad думает что Night - тролль
<grad> ладна... пойду я спать...
<dmay> artus: линупсоиды такие линупсоиды... даже в статье про основы ссх не могли не намекнуть что виндовсмамно
<Night> Vdrandom да ты правильно сейчас понял до дом машины
<artus> dmay, дык очевидно же)
<dmay> artus: что именно очевидно из моего высказывания? )
<vdrandom> Night, а, там даже на сервере ничего не надо настраивать лол
<vdrandom> просто ключ -D используй
<artus> dmay, что виндовс мамно )
<dmay> Night: вопрос б) что стоит на домашней машине и на рабочей?
<vdrandom> убунту же!
<vdrandom> если не убунту - значет оффтоп
<vdrandom> значет артус его прогонит банхаммером :)
<dmay> artus: ехехеххх... ну разве это джентельменский срачик? это какашкозакидательство счас получится (
<Night> на локалке федор дома убунту
<grad> а на счет чего тут сраться... очевидно же и правда...
<vdrandom> Night, ssh -D port_number user@home_ip_or_host
<vdrandom> и цепляешься к port_number как к SOCKS5 прокси в браузере
<dmay> Night: оба линукса, сойдёт
<User441[web]> сюда за помощью же можно обращаться?
<Night> То есть первая команда идет на домашнем
<dmay> Night: вопрос б, главный - коннект то вообще прокинуть возможно?
<XuMuK> User441[web], ну ты попробуй))
<XuMuK> !ask | User441[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User441[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User441[web]> Кто нибудь помогите пожалуйста. На серваке не работает команда which и whereis
<dmay> Night: то есть - белый ип дома и хоть какие нить открытые порты на работе
<vdrandom> Night, нет, на рабочем.
<[Raiden]> User441[web]: покажи вывод команды which sh ну или как именно не работает?
<XuMuK> User441[web], шелл какой?
<Night> Обе команды на рабочем
<vdrandom> Night, ты вообще кому вопросы адресуешь?
<vdrandom> и вопросы ли это?
<vdrandom> есть такая штука, "вопросительный знак"
<User441[web]> Обе просто ничего не выводят. пробовал так which apache и whereis apache
<vdrandom> shift+7 на умолчательной кириллической виндораскладке вроде.
<Night> 22 Порт открыт 80 это само собой на 8080 прокси висит
<artus> User441[web], а что, find заюзать не вариант?
<[Raiden]> User441[web]: а откуда инфа что команды не работают? Может быть просто нету файла с именем apache
<[Raiden]> ?
<grad> (а его и правда нет)
<[Raiden]> конечно )
<XuMuK> User441[web], а which which чо говорит?
<Night> Просто пишу с телефона поэтому не успеваю имена писать извиняюсь
<vdrandom> ты хоть про знаки препинания не забывай
<User441[web]> Вы правы, оказывает того файла что я искал нету просто
<[Raiden]> User441[web]: 1. команды не так юзаешь , 2. что  ты вообще собирался найти?
<grad> толстота же...
<vdrandom> лол
<User441[web]> Хотя странно, я только что поставил ruby, пишу which ruby и тишина в ответ
<[Raiden]> набери rub и нажми TAB
<abra> User441[web], whereis ruby
<XuMuK> $~>which ruby                                                             [130]
<User441[web]> Все всем спасибо, сам оказывается дурак
<XuMuK> /usr/bin/ruby
<XuMuK> $~>
<XuMuK> во во)
<baronos> прям по заказу на радио началось ultragore nigth))
<User441[web]> химик я через rvm поставил
<vdrandom> что за rvm?
<vdrandom> а, лол
<vdrandom> вообще лучше всё через apt ставить :)
<User441[web]> нет, rvm нужен, он же не просто так ставился
<[Raiden]> а что такое  rvm
<XuMuK> vdrandom, ага, особенно нам с тобой))
<vdrandom> ruby version manager вроде
<vdrandom> уже закрыл вкладку с гуглом
<User441[web]> тулза с помощью которой можно ставить разные версии руби, и переключаться между ними, или присваивать проектам разные версии если это необходимо
<vdrandom> XuMuK, нам с тобой совершенно необходимо, иначе никак.
<[Raiden]> User441[web]: ясно
<User441[web]> мега удобная вещь)
<vdrandom> XuMuK, мне на всех трёх компах даже
<[Raiden]> в убунте 3 версии руби, в 11.4
<[Raiden]> наплодили хреноты всякой
<[Raiden]> простите если что
<vdrandom> не простим
<[Raiden]> переживу )
<vdrandom> совсем обнаглел :) хренотой всякое называет
<baronos> что то захотелось поставить гном 3 но без эффектов
<vdrandom> его без эффектов не бывает.
<vdrandom> точнее бывает, но с метасити
<vdrandom> вместо гномощели
<[Raiden]> можно замутить де из фаллбек може и компиза
<[Raiden]> моде*
<abra> [Raiden], обратная совместимость отсутсвует, ну и держут столько версий для старого кода
<abra> imho
<[Raiden]> ну это понятно
<abra> это чем питон и раби болеют
<[Raiden]> но криво и неудобно. )
<User441[web]> тогда логично было бы как раз встроить rvm
<vdrandom> не, нелогично. а если упадут сервера, где руби живёт?
<vdrandom> и останутся все убунтуюзеры без рубей :)
<User441[web]> в смысле упадут? Вы не поняли
<vdrandom> мы не поняли
<User441[web]> Я имею ввиду держать на компе 3 версии, но подключать старые только при необходимости
<User441[web]> а по дефолту юзать последнюю
<vdrandom> User441[web], ну так держи. а в скриптах просто разные пути пропиши
<baronos> воо
<vdrandom> зачем подменять версию-то?
<artus> а нафига этот цирк вообще ? ))
<vdrandom> костыль же ну
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел не сталкиватся с софтом на руби, просто что бы не ставить несколько версий
<[Raiden]> Во, артус короче мою мысль высказал
<vdrandom> или пользоваться только софтом, который своевременно правится под новые версии.
<abra> User441[web], этот rvm ставит разные версии руби в $HOME?
<User441[web]> нет, в /usr/local/rvm/
<[Raiden]> это норм
<[Raiden]> тут локал заюзан по назначению
<baronos> вообщем скайп норм робит на libasound2 1.0.18 сейчас бубне стоит 1,0,24... вообщем надо что сделать с этим!) и самое страшное что я не соберу 1,018 под натти((
<[Raiden]> может и не стоит? у меня вроде воркает скайп )
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> у меня тоже всё ок
<abra> User441[web], аа понял, для perl'а использую http://www.perlbrew.pl
<baronos> у меня скайп страшные искаженное звуки издает когда оповещения приходят, а с альса он не переключает между ухами и колонками(
<[Raiden]> конечно можно попробовать даунгрейдить, но подозреваю не в этом дело.
<vdrandom> extra/alsa-plugins 1.0.24-2 [installed]
<[Raiden]> собирать в убунте кстати не сложно, если это уже оформлено как исходники пакета.
<[Raiden]> 1. apt-get build-dep чтособирать - зависимости, 2. берем исходники пакети dpkg-source -x file.dsс , 3. получается папка с сорцами, входим туда и пишем dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<[Raiden]> часто это всё
<[Raiden]> но иногда бывают ньюансы )
<[Raiden]> baronos: попробуй форум. Опиши железо и что звук портится. Попытка не пытка, может лечил кто
<baronos> просто бывает когда скачаешь архив а там три команды ./configure , make, sudo make install а в остальных случаях у меня не разу не получилось(
<[Raiden]> так не стоит делать. Точнее надо знать несколько ньюансов что ыб так делать.
<[Raiden]> 1. это поставится в обзод пакетной системы, 2. у конфигуре есть ключи, например --prefix что иногда важно
<baronos> ну с драйверами под спутниковую карту я так делаю как написанно на сайте)
<[Raiden]> 3. придумаю - скажу :)
<[Raiden]> не, ну можно, я тоже так собираю иногда, но если есть готовыйе фалики с dsc
<baronos> я вообще доволен что пришел на линь) тут хоть какая то динамика действий в системе, а не просто запустить игру поиграть отправить письмо и все
<[Raiden]> то  получаются пакеты...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да , линукс вполне заменяет игру...
<vdrandom> игрушку
<vdrandom> /fixed
<baronos> это точно)
<vdrandom> этакую песочницу для построения всяких НЁХов :)
<vdrandom> ну или рабочих систем, у кого как получается :)
<[Raiden]> раньше были магазины сделай сам
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> я признаю несколько игра это герои 3 квака 3 и цивилизация, так что мне винда по сути и не нужна) вот я и перешел на неё)
<vdrandom> freeciv взорвал мне мозг
<[Raiden]> а я тут потихоньку в опенсусе разочаровываюсь. Сначала не нашел пакета гимп-плагин-регистри - это удобней чем искать \ставить плагины самому, и есть полезные
<[Raiden]> и ещё косяк 1 нашел  с оформление qt софта под гномом
<vdrandom> [Raiden], да, суся клёвая, но пакетов для неё реально мало
<vdrandom> ещё морочатся на опенсурс слишком сильно
<[Raiden]> в общем там только под кедами хорошо
<vdrandom> и abs этот их ничерта не спасает :)
<baronos> как то у меня адсл инет отрубился и я решил в саппорт позвонить и говорю типа инет не робит что такое они какая ошибка подключения я говрю фиг знает я под линуксом, они мне мы поддержки не держим на линукс так что извините.
<[Raiden]> убунта в общем большими репами и ппа затмевает все другие киллерфичи других дистров )
<[Raiden]> baronos: бывает.. но чаще на форумах провов инфа какая-нить есть.
<[Raiden]> чем совсем никакой
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ну как те сказать. не всех других дистров :)
<[Raiden]> ну наверное не всех. И сусе я ещё не забросил, в ноябре у них релиз - буду ещё раз щупать.
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> в ноябре там с пакетами лучше не станет, я тебя уверяю :))
<vdrandom> что же до гнома, то они его поддерживать начали не так уж и давно. уже после появления убунты.
<baronos> с двд установил федора 15 и он с инета почти 500 метров обновы качает О_о ппц
<vdrandom> и, судя по всему, приоритет до сих пор отдаётся кедам
<[Raiden]> ну пакеты ещё можно пережить. А вот кутишынй софт с темой оксиген , которая никак не меняется, под гномом - сложнее.
<vdrandom> так это... qtconfig, не?
<baronos> кстати qt интерфейс видали?
<[Raiden]> системсеттингс пускал, выбрал там тему гтк+
<StoneLine> а кто знает почему щас на сервака меньше стали фряху использовать, раньше было больше
<[Raiden]> в убунте это работает
<vdrandom> [Raiden], это для кедософта
<vdrandom> а для qt-софта надо в qtconfig задавать :)
<vdrandom> qt используется kde, но qt-софт может не цеплять кедонастройки внешнего вида, например
<[Raiden]> StoneLine: её и раньше не сильно юзали, было около 50% или даже 60% серверов в экс ссср, а в других местах типа западной европы процентов 10.
<vdrandom> StoneLine, потому что линукса сейчас ей на серверах практически ни в чём не уступают
<[Raiden]> почему у нас её любили - фиг знает. Может проверяющие структуры за ней не трясли )
<[Raiden]> её
<dmay> не, я не понял, а чего это 3 ночи, а на канале линукс обсуждают?
<StoneLine> vdrandom: практически?) Значит не во всем?
<vdrandom> StoneLine, от кого-то из местных слышал, что таки не во всём
<vdrandom> планировщик там что ли лучше...
<vdrandom> от инка вроде
<vdrandom> он ща не на канале :) даже его znc не видать
<artus> на канале он )
<vdrandom> странно
<vdrandom> у меня автодополнением не
<artus> пинай скайекспрес-козлы )
<vdrandom> это меня наш старший спалил... увидел, как я набираю /dev/sda0 вместо /dev/ad0, показал на меня пальцем, поржал, сказал, что я линуксоед и обгладал мне лицо.
<vdrandom> SkyExpress-Kozli, ты кто?
<[Raiden]> по поводу фрибсд в 1 чате срач был и там в конце пришли к мысли что для роутеров есть всякие нет\опенбсд если говорить о бсд
<[Raiden]> а назначение фрибсд ваще загадка
<vdrandom> нет бсд.
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> vdrandom, [SkyExpress-Kozli] (~inky@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl): inky
<vdrandom> я понял, да
<vdrandom> но надо же его каким-нибудь загадочным вопросом пнуть
<vdrandom> чтобы сначала задумался, а потом ответил чем-нибудь этаким.
<[Raiden]> я иногда её называю обвязкой к гну портам или фрибсд\гну , обычто это злит фрибсдшников
<vdrandom> лол
<[Raiden]> 1 мне нравится там - нет такого разнообразия дистрибутивов
<vdrandom> лол. некоторые это достоинством считают
<[Raiden]> и я тоже, я написал нравится без НЕ
<vdrandom> а, чорт
<[Raiden]> линуксойды могли бы хотя бы /etc и пакетную систему стандартизировать как-нибудь.
<vdrandom> ага, щаз
<vdrandom> передерутся же ж, какая лучше
<artus> фсех в ссылку, в дос )
<shenmue> экзе лучше всех
<[Raiden]> если бы етц было стандартным, можно было бы написать парсер какой-нить конфгигов. Типа яста. Только 1 для всех дистров сразу.
<[Raiden]> сразу бы пропало 1000хавту и вопросов
<[Raiden]> при этом можно было бы текстовый формат оставить
<artus> но зашифровать
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> чтоб не лезли рученками )
<[Raiden]> так, ладно, что-то я опять про то как было бы , если бы...
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> но вообще толковая идея
<vdrandom> только вот поди ж ты, донеси до них
<vdrandom> до всех
<shenmue> пусть пакетную систему из пардуса берут
<shenmue> PiSi весело звучит
<abra> есть кто в алгоритмах шарит?
<vdrandom> из названий пакетных систем мне pacman больше нравится. :)
<shenmue> а мне аптитьюд по возможностям
<[Raiden]> пакман норм название
<[Raiden]> юм ничего - краткость сестра...
<XuMuK[DHD]> ииихаа))
<shenmue> есть алиесы
<shenmue> советую
<baronos> эх прям прет)) пересмотрел фильмы хакер, взлов, хакер 2,3 уххх адреналина много)
<shenmue> хакер это с анджелина джоли?
<XuMuK[DHD]> у каго есть андроиды, зацените офигенную клаву, как на компе точ в точ))
<baronos> ага это первый из них типа)
<XuMuK[DHD]> hacker's keyboard
<baronos> а вот чехский хакер тож ничего вроде оказался)
<baronos> я так и не смог на дройде в рут войти((
<XuMuK[DHD]> основана на gingerbread клаве, только 4 ряда, с мультитачем, функциональной кнопкой и т.д. ...
<XuMuK[DHD]> baronos, а ты рутнул его, чтобы пытацо войти?
<XuMuK[DHD]> да там, по сути,  и входить не надо... только предоставлять досьуп
<XuMuK[DHD]> вобщем я рад ппц))
<baronos> andexlorer ставил там написанно было что рут открывает но с ним не вышло а вторая прога на 2,2 дроид не встала не помню как имя ей(
<baronos> all, shutdown i sleep)
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/232845/a1fe0acd
<XuMuK> ну разве не круто?))
<[Raiden]> Ядро — нечто центральное и самое важное, часто круглое.
<[Raiden]> Линус Торвальдс (17 сентября 1991 года)
<[Raiden]> попалось...
<XuMuK> теперь можно полноценные скрипты в терминале писать, с пайпами и прочей шнягой))
<sharikoff> хрень какая то
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-09
<tagezi> всем здрасте
<sharikoff> бжж
<skai-falkorr> пщщщ
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> шранно обновления как-то работают
<tagezi> странно
<sharikoff> обновляют?
<skai-falkorr> работают?
<tagezi> только vlc
<tagezi> хотя ошибок никаких не случается, вроде
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: только серверы США перевели на амазон?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну а что им еще.яндекс на амазон перегонять?
<tagezi> ну я обновляюсь с РФ сервера
<tagezi> и малоли.. может корпаративно взяли и закрыли все сервера, оставив только амазон
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: угу.потом ввели абонентку за юзанье
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: анально огороженную лицензию
<skai-falkorr> и купили эппл
<skai-falkorr> а потом ты просыпаешься
<tagezi> если ты думаешь что чегото не может быть, значит ты просто с этим не встречался
<tagezi> вконтакт тоже орал что он некомерческая контора, что никогда в жизни не будет рекламмы и тд
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну вконтакте и не ограничен лицензией
<skai-falkorr> плюс вконтакте владеет своими серверами.а каноникал не владеет зеркалами, чтобы закрыть
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: если ты думаешь, что весь мир действует, как бизнесмены из рашки, значит ты просто не встрелчался с нормальными компаниями
<tagezi> а, ну да, логично
<tagezi> хотя откуда мне знать, владеет он или нет
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: открой википедию и посмотри, кто является владельцами акций яндекса
<skai-falkorr> кто обладает окнтрольным пакетом
<tagezi> так обновы идут не с яндекса
<skai-falkorr> русское зеркало в яндексе
<tagezi> эм.. с отдельным доменом?
<skai-falkorr> компания зарегистрирована на острове мэн. работает в основном в британии. и причем тут зеркало из СШП и мысли об анальной огороженности?
<misha777> подкажите как быстро восстановить стандартное разрешение монитора?
<misha777> сбилось после перезагрузки, раньше тоже сбивалось, неожиданно
<misha777> http://paste.pro/5153731 как же попасть в эту папку?
<misha777> мне нужно разрешение монитора выставить в xorg.conf
<sharikoff> http://linuxnow.ru/view.php?id=103
<sharikoff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/
<misha777> <sharikoff> биг спасибо
<misha777> помогла первая ссылка
<misha777> но не перезагружался ещё
<misha777> перезагрузил и разрешение опять сбилось на меньшее
<misha777> тут видимо проблема в несоместимости видео
<misha777> на др. компьютерах с др. железом не сбивается ведь
<SergeyIT> ку
<Onkeltem> Народ, как сделать java в браузере, в хромиуме на 12?
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: также, как и в хромиуме на 14
<skai-falkorr> новые гаечные ключи блин.хромиум на 12 и хромиум на 16
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: поставить джаву. Радоваться джаве. Примерно так оно должно работать :)
<SergeyIT> в дюймах?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ага. а все, что отворачивается хромиумом меньше, чем на 24 - в россии называется нанотехнологиями
<Onkeltem> А мне бы Sun'овскую, так как с этой OpenJDK-шной поделкой у меня ключ банковский не работает
<Onkeltem> Как поставить sun java? Кажется была репа... не напомните? :)
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: ну тогда тебе надо заставить sun выкупить у оракла яву
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: а потом ставить
<skai-falkorr> других способов нет
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: у меня на 11.10 всё стояло и работало
<Onkeltem> я просто заюыл как я ставил...
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: но если тебе хватит и оракловской явы - то вот тебе http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-oracle-java-7-jdk-ubuntu.html
<Onkeltem> аааа
<Onkeltem> тьфу, понял
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: но если тебе именно сановскую...то тут ничем не помочь
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: спасибо :)
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: можно найти старые сборки, когда она была еще сановской
<inkvizitor68sl> Onkeltem, https://debian.pro/977
<Civil|2> бинарники вроде были в partner репе для ubuntu 10.04 еще
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: вопрос один - а зачем? :)
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: она все равно оракелевская интеллектуальная собственность
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/howto-oracle-java-jdk-7-ppa.html а так будет и обновляться
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, нелеционзионно
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же тестирование, блаблабла
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: почему?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: вполне
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: это инсталлер как был у флеша. качает яву с оракеля и ставит.
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что по лицензионному соглашению ты должен сам пойти на сайт и сам оттуда скачать
<skai-falkorr> скрипт, который делает за тебя рутину
<skai-falkorr> он идет на сайт и качает
<inkvizitor68sl> в этой рутине - лицензионное соглашение ;)
<skai-falkorr> да.только оно запрещает паковать дебки с явой
<skai-falkorr> но не запрещает их ставить таким способом
<skai-falkorr> так что доходить до маразма, когда надо ехать в офис оракеля с дискетками, ибо интернет тоже может быть каким то "нелицензионным" способом добычи явы человеком (ибо качает не человек, а браузер)
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок
<inkvizitor68sl> как будет не альфа - добавлю в стать.ю
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ну так альфа была в ноябре 2011
<skai-falkorr> я просто не менял текст
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: я только не смог обновить - он сказал, что есть критический апдейт. Я его скачал. Просто перезаписал поверх содержимое из директороии с апдейтом в /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: но после этого браузер по прежнему говорит, что стоит старая java
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а браузер в какой папке java ищет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может у тебя симлинк на старую
<erikdude> amigo оценил юмор)
<erikdude> всем привет. помогите плз в вопросе оптимизации убунты... второй день на ней только. ждал большей произ и чем на ХР... но чтото пока не взлетело.
<skai-falkorr> erikdude: а железо твое мы, видимо, должны угадать по фазе луны
<erikdude> ноут асер. селерон М430 1.7 ГГЦ. 3 гига памяти... но почемуто в убунте пишет 1.6....
<erikdude> видео радеон 200м. его официально не поддерживает ати под линукс
<SergeyIT> и не взлетит
<Civil|2> erikdude: поставь какое-нибудь lxde для начала
<erikdude> да мне много не надо)))) ходяб чтоб ютуб не тупил 720р
<erikdude> у меня стоит XFCE4
<skai-falkorr> ожидать от системы 2012 года работу на старом неподдерживаемом железе работу лучше, чем старой системы 2003 года?
<baronos> эт че получается дебиан сквизи ставить или убунту 10.04?)
<erikdude> так а может поставить какую то старую? я так понимаю все траблы с флэшем изза неподдержки видяхи?
<skai-falkorr> и слабости проца
<skai-falkorr> когда фидяха не может аппаратно декодировать - проц будет вывозить
<erikdude> ну впринципе на винде 720р тянет.... но винда просто задрала... в
<baronos> с таким железом и линукс вымотает ;)
<Onkeltem> Хочу шланг с холодной водой!
<erikdude> да блин... понимаю. не хочу менять походный ноут. А может подскажите где нарыть дрова под такую видяху?
<Civil|2> erikdude: на какую видяху?
<erikdude> радеон 200м
<baronos> ставить 10.04 и ставить пробовать ати дрова в которых еще была поддержка через скрипт sgfxi
<Civil|2> erikdude: под linux'ом флеш в целом работает медленее чем под Windows. А аппаратное ускорение у него работает на новых nvidia и может быть на новых radeon'ах
<Civil|2> на старых без шансов. Да и на radeon 200m открытые драйвера лучше, чем закрытые... хотя они тоже еще те для этих карт
<erikdude> да любые дрова лучше чем их нет)))) так где какие нить достать?
<Civil|2> erikdude: они есть
<baronos> может и ядро нужно будет особой вверсии с модулями поддержки данной модели :) (теоретически)
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Civil|2> baronos: это r200.
<scratchx[x]> что то все уныло
<Civil|2> baronos: точнее его разновидность
<scratchx[x]> опять модем не конектиться
<Civil|2> их ати дропнуло еще когда была ати, а не амд
<scratchx[x]> плюс еще и комп виснет
<Civil|2> там нормальными закрытыми драйверами не пахло даже близко
<Onkeltem> Никто не знает, почему у меня если смотрю тёмные страницы, экран яркость убавляет?
<Onkeltem> Что за прикол вообще такой?
<scratchx[x]> ты че курил?
<Onkeltem> scratchx[x]: я те зуб даю
<erikdude> Если ноут асус - то он автоматом регулирует подсветку
<skai-falkorr> почини монитор
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: как это? он рабочий
<Onkeltem> erikdude: вообще десктоп
<erikdude> Так поитогам где нарыть дровато? на радеон
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: какая причина зависаний может быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> любая.
<scratchx[x]> ну например?
<scratchx[x]> блин это очень печально
<erikdude> Ребят. ну плиз. Хотябы подскажите грамотный запрос в гуглю чтоб найти эти дрова
<scratchx[x]> на что?
<erikdude> радеон 200м
<scratchx[x]> недавно была статья на убунтоводе про радеон
<inkvizitor68sl> ведро, иксы, компиз. это первые кандидаты
<scratchx[x]> на счет этих хз
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: я говорю зависает при дрыгание модема
<SergeyIT> erikdude, не найдешь, если только на убунту 8.10 или 9.04
<inkvizitor68sl> а это черт знает
<inkvizitor68sl> я давно на роутеры перешел
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо надоело.
<Civil|2> erikdude: насколько я помню оно из коробки самое веселое, что работает
<scratchx[x]> воткнуть\вытащить
<inkvizitor68sl> MF30 купил
<scratchx[x]> и может зависнуть
<Civil|2> там просто драйвер такой, что грустный
<Civil|2> *что становится грустно
<scratchx[x]> блин а под линуксом разлочить модем можно?
<scratchx[x]> я думаю может симку мтс в мегафоновский воткнуть
<erikdude> короче я так понимаю единственный правильный вариант - купить новую железяку)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], билайновский модем я анлочил
<inkvizitor68sl> но проще правда купить у мтс MF30
<inkvizitor68sl> они незалоченное продают
<erikdude> Еще есть вопрос))))) этот чат можно в пидгин перенести? ну или в другу прогу... чтоб не в браузере....
<scratchx[x]> да я тока этот купил 1.5к отдал
<Civil|2> для билайновских народ даже писал прогу на сях, которая ему кормила нужные команды с нужной периодичностью, этак год назад
<scratchx[x]> жалко как то
<Civil|2> erikdude: можно.
<erikdude> подскажешь?
<Civil|2> erikdude: скорее всего местный хелп подскажет лучше )
<Onkeltem> Ох
<scratchx[x]> Civil|2: Quassel
<erikdude> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Onkeltem> Оказалось у моника есть замечательная опция - динамический контраст
<scratchx[x]> xChat
<scratchx[x]> irssi
<Civil|2> scratchx[x]: а? Мне то это зачем? )
<scratchx[x]> обшибся
<scratchx[x]> inkvizitor68sl: кстате у меня нет файла /var/log/message
<scratchx[x]> куда он делся?
<inkvizitor68sl> messages
<baronos> erikdude: вроде эта ссыль http://m.youtube.com/my_videos#/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<scratchx[x]> ну нету
<inkvizitor68sl> о, уроды убунтовцы
<inkvizitor68sl>  /var/log/dmesg
<Civil|2> inkvizitor68sl: а еще в некоторых конфигурациях /var/log/syslog :)
<inkvizitor68sl> syslog - это правильное.
<scratchx[x]> как так может быть
<inkvizitor68sl>  dmesg - это сообщения ядра
<scratchx[x]> вчера конектился, сегодня уже нет
<inkvizitor68sl> syslog - это все неклассифицированные мессаджи от logger'a
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или демонов
<inkvizitor68sl> например, bind9 по дефолту не имеет конфига для rsyslog/syslog-ng
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому его логи в /var/log/syslog пишутся
<Civil|2> inkvizitor68sl: все от конфига зависит. Я скорее привык к тому, что все что без конфига пишется в messages
<erikdude> baronos: спасибо
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ну так они и решили, что нафига две сущности.зачем писать одно и тоже в два файла?
<inkvizitor68sl> Civil|2, в precise все messages перенесли в /var/log/dmesg по дефолту.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, в смысле 2 сущности?
<Civil|2> inkvizitor68sl: я еще не смотрел что в precise'е
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ну в мессаджесах же все, что  и в сислоге было
<inkvizitor68sl> Civil|2, ssh draco
<baronos> erikdude: угадал я ссылкой? а то с телефона неудобно :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Civil|2, 123456
<Civil|2> inkvizitor68sl: да у меня и свое есть )
<erikdude> baronos: угадал))))
<Civil|2> inkvizitor68sl: в том что у меня под руками есть, все в /var/log/syslog по-прежнему
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<inkvizitor68sl> в lucid был /var/log/messages
<inkvizitor68sl> оооо
<inkvizitor68sl> я понял, почему у меня на precise скрипт hw_errs никогда не ругается!
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ну да.а потом в 50-рсислог.конфе отрубили дефолтное дублирование мессаджасами.
<skai-falkorr> хватит и сислога
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, не отрубили, а перенесли в /var/log/dmesg
<skai-falkorr> хош поправить - отредактируй конфиг, если тебе лог нужен
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: да почему дмесг?сислог же
 * baronos облокотился на спинку кресла, и дальше смотрит тв 
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, root@alexstrasza:/home/inkvizitor68sl# du -h /var/log/dmesg
<inkvizitor68sl> 72K	/var/log/dmesg
<inkvizitor68sl> а это что? хрен собачий) ?
<skai-falkorr> а это дмесг
<inkvizitor68sl> грррр.
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: там еще куча логов же
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, понял
<inkvizitor68sl> убрали дублирование /var/log/dmesg <-> /var/log/messages
<artus> длинковский voip роутер это ваааще клиника , и не роутит, и не воайпишит, и ваааще сам в сети теряетцо :'(
<erikdude> baronos: вроде запустил в пидгине.... но терь главный вопрос... чтобы конкретно человеку писать - это надо вручную его имя писать с двоеточием? или есть хитрость? еще - пишет в пидгине - кэннот сенд ту ченэл. почему?
<SergeyIT> зарегаться надо
<erikdude> где регать?
<SergeyIT> !nick > erikdude
<ubuntuhelp> erikdude, please see my private message
<baronos> авторизоваться, там описание видео есть
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не.я не добавлял описание
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в моем видео про подкючении пиджина к ирк
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну так ты ему его кинь
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а то ты ссылку на мои видео моего котика кидал
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а я там не регался на канале в видео
<baronos> о_О
<erikdude> SergeyIT: а вместо никсерв бить свой ник?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ему открылось его видео
<skai-falkorr> ибо ссылка со словами my_video в ссылке откроет пользователю его
<skai-falkorr> baronos: так что выкладывай пароль
<baronos> блииин, скай ты мой мозг убил
<erikdude> ну я чутка подредактил ссылку
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты дал внутреннюю ссылку :)
<erikdude> да какая разницу... открыл же нужную
 * baronos нервно курит в сторонке :D
<SergeyIT>  nickserv - это сервер ников, не меняй
<erikdude> все равно не работает блин
<erikdude> не работает чтото через пидгин
<SergeyIT> erikdude, все работает, по емейлу авторизовался?
<erikdude> да. авторизовался... пидгин видт чат... но пишет кэннот сенд то ченел
<SergeyIT> erikdude, на письмо ответил?
<erikdude> ну зукопипастил то что они там прислали... система ответила что всё гуд
<Robert3> test
<ubuntuhelp> Robert3, Fail!
<erikdude> всем привет. Слушайте, а гном2 побыстрее XFCE4?
<Civil|2> erikdude: lxde
<Civil|2> erikdude: по идее они уже сопоставимы. На момент 10.04 - xfce4 был побыстрее )
<erikdude> ща погуглю что ты мне прислал.
<erikdude> Слушайте, тупой вопрос)))) а как из пидгина писать так, чтобы например к Civil2 обращаться не печатая его имя?
<erikdude> а lxde на 12.04 встанет? просто там чтото написано про 11 только версию убунты\
<[Raiden]> оно ест ьв офиц репах
<[Raiden]> ult nfv&
<[Raiden]> где там?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], tagezi, привет ;)
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> на поржать или поплакать http://nnm.ru/blogs/alexei64/chubays-anatoliy-borisovich-aforizmy-citaty-vyskazyvaniya/
<[Raiden]> офтоп )
<erikdude> в википедии
<erikdude> лан. установилась вроде... пойду гляну что за зверь
<[Raiden]> значит не все википедии одинаково полезны
<erikdude> )))
<erikdude> нееее. XFCE както удобнее...
<erikdude> лхде не понравился
<[Raiden]> угу  ,простой слишком. Панельку правда можно поменять и тогда становится чуть получше
<erikdude> все равно не то....
<tagezi> erikdude: уго заточить можно красивенько, зато он лёгкий очень
<tagezi> е*
<gdane> у xfce thunar такое уг
<erikdude> да я второй день тока на убунте... так что мне слово "заточить" особо ни о чем не говорит. Я больше парюсь на счет дров под видяху радеон200м.....
<erikdude> да файл манагер мне не нужен....
<Civil|2> erikdude: ну нет дров под старый радеон вменяемых
<gdane> у гнома в наутилусе есть няшка под названием показать скрытые файлы а в тунаре ее нет
<gdane> у меня старенький 2600 пахал на дефолтных вменяемо
<gdane> кому интересно курс лекций мгу вроде по гну линукс юникс http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1g7KxhL0O4&feature=plcp
<erikdude> да работает... но просто флэш коряво идет.... ютуб норм... видео в вк - очень коряво.
<tagezi> gdane: консоль везде есть, а значит все файлы твои )
<[Raiden]> да, как-то через зад http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/show-hidden-files-on-open-and-browse-dialogs-in-xubuntu-xfce-939271/#post4650171
<erikdude> так, а вот на счет скрытых файлов - тунар показывает
<[Raiden]> вот поэтому я считаю что дельфин лучший )
<gdane> дельфин тоже не понравился особо
<gdane> а вот наутилус норм
<tolokonnikowN> привет народ, тут пхп является оффтопом?
<gdane> тагези ты прав, но мне например не всегда удобно через шелл работать с файлами
<gdane> а разве по пхп нет отдельной группы?
<[Raiden]> 1. в делфьине есть интеграция с веб для скачивания расширений дял меню, 2. терминал в том же окне, 3. меню может прятаться, 4. панель инструментов редактироваться. 5. массовое преименовывание, 6. интеграция с непомук, а значит подписи и рейтинг и ещ
<[Raiden]> ё тонна отличий от наутилуса.
<tagezi> gdane: привыкнуть нужно... хотя с просонок конечно проще легче наутилус открыть ф3 и мышкой перетаскивать, если копировать нужно
<tolokonnikowN> возможно есть, просто где я сейчас их искать буду? а тут как то роднее)
<[Raiden]> даже не отличий, а скорее того, чт ов наутилусе не будет никогда - проверено 10 летним опытом общения с гном.
<erikdude> ребят... как писать сразу человеку... не печатая его имя? ну типа кликнул и тд...
<gdane> хз - я тебе в пхп не помогу - самому надо пыху си и мускуль учить а лениво
<tagezi> erikdude: первыебуковки и таб
<tagezi> tolokonnikowN: а тебе вообще что по ней нужно?
<erikdude> tagezi: спасибо
<[Raiden]> erikdude: часть ника + таб. по клику только в некоторых клиентах есть - например в kvirc
<tolokonnikowN> ладно, напишу. не прогоните поди) Сделал себе сайт, на опен карте, натянул сверху шаблон, все вроде бы работает, но на странице товара вылазиет ошибка
<tolokonnikowN> Notice: Undefined index: title in /home .....
<tolokonnikowN> не на всю страницу, а строчкой вверху
<gdane> а что за ошибка и что в /var/log?
<gdane> кстати выложи лучше ошибку на пастебин целиком
<tolokonnikowN> http://made-in-home.ru/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=47
<tolokonnikowN> самая верхняя строчка)
<erikdude> а что лишнего есть в XFCE, что можно удалить к чертям и при этом ниче не отвалится? чтоб повысить производительность
<gdane> tolokonnikowN а что там в product.php на 131 строке?
<tolokonnikowN> relf pfgjcnbnm&
<gdane> и на 126 строке
<tolokonnikowN> куда запостить?
<gdane> pastebin.com
<tagezi> я думаю будет проще выти на сайт разработчика ина форуме написать
<[Raiden]> ускорение может дать только удаление того, что запущен ов данный момент или запускается постоянно. Удалять мусор который сам не запускается - ничего не даст.
<gdane> посмотри еще что в логах
<[Raiden]> да и то , скорее очистка ресурсов ,чем ускорение. :) простой пример. у васи занято 1.5 гб рам, у пети 2гб рам. И у них у обоих по 4гб рам.
<tolokonnikowN> http://pastebin.com/Hber2ajf
<gdane> erikdude: в шелле набери top и смотри что там так грузит систему
<[Raiden]> эта ращница в 500мб ничего не даёт
<tolokonnikowN> насколько я понял, просто не определена переменная, поможете обьявить:?
<gdane> tolokonnikowN: а в логах ошибок есть еще что?
<tagezi> tolokonnikowN: блин.. это нужно сидеть и скрипт лопатить ))
<tolokonnikowN> глупый вопрос, а где лог взять?
<tagezi> tolokonnikowN: зайди на сайт разработчика посмотри, если это часто встречается то скорее всего уже описано как решается
<gdane> лог в /var/log
<gdane> и там в зависимости от того что глючит надо смотреть логи
<erikdude> принял инфу... буду короче кумекать... но то что железо проще поменять я уже понял))))))
<gdane> не совсем - для начала набери top и позыркай что там грузит систему
<Civil|2> gdane: у него старый радеон, который толком не поддерживается ни закрытыми, ни открытыми дровами
<Civil|2> еще времен когда ati была ati
<gdane> кстати народ а ни у кого нетворкмонитор не грузил систему?
<gdane> а то он меня достал я его вынес и поставил wicd
<tagezi> а это вообще реально?
<tagezi> gdane: у тебя что за машинка?
<erikdude> gdane: http://www.zimagez.com/miniature/-09072012-203717.php
<gdane> кора дуба 2,6, мамка - не помню, 4 гига оперы, видяха 440гт джифорс
<gdane> и 1,5 террабайта хард
<gdane> точнее их там два - рабочий на 160 гигов
<gdane> и доп на 1,5 террабайта
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> и тебе грузит систему?
<gdane> эээ а можно побольше картинку?
<gdane> грузил
<gdane> не систему а 1 ядро
<gdane> до 90 процентов по цпу
<tagezi> он наверное видео верстал в этот момент )))
<gdane> неа
<gdane> это был network monitor
<tagezi> ну, я и говорю ))
<gdane> при этом на 12.04 только началось
<gdane> я так понял что это из-за того  что они в него что то там с днсом допилили
<tagezi> странно, иногда вроде всё прямо стоит, а какаянибудь фигня, которая должна быть савсем незаметна съедает 90% ресурсов
<gdane> они - каноникал
<[Raiden]> про линукс вообще масса мифов. в том числе и про легкость
<[Raiden]> тот же таскбар из гнома дрет проц нещадно и хз зачем
<erikdude> tagezi: я щас запущу что нить нагрузное и пришлю скрин
<[Raiden]> ж*
<gdane> вообщето линукс полегче чем винда в разы
<gdane> а хочешь еще легче - можно амижку попробовать
<gdane> икарос тот же весит сам по себе чуть ли не 50 мегов
<[Raiden]> ну может раза в полтора чем вин7, никак не в разы. или смотря что ты называешь линукс. Если ядро+ базибокс , то возможно
<gdane> а система нормальная для обычных манипуляций - полуркать посети и тд и тп
<gdane> ага ага когда на нетбуке 7 разворачивалась под 1час 30 минут
<gdane> а убунта за 20 минут
<gdane> я чуть не убил того кто ставит на нетбуки винду
<erikdude> http://www.zimagez.com/miniature/-09072012-204528.php
<erikdude> djn nfrfz ,fqlf
<erikdude> вот такая байда
<[Raiden]> это может говорить о том ,что установщик винды юзает сложный алгоритм сжатия, например, Поэтому на нетбук долго ставится.
<[Raiden]> и к работе ос это кстати мало относится )
<Civil|2> erikdude: ты конечно шикарный скрин дал )
<Civil|2> а меньше еще никак нельзя?
<gdane> :)
<gdane> я тоже не разглядел скрин
<erikdude> Civil|2: в плане?
<gdane> разве только лупу включать
<Civil|2> erikdude: ты дал линк на миниатюру )
<erikdude> блин)))))))
<tagezi> угу..  )
<gdane> какая разница какой там алгоритм сжатия? я ждать пока это виндовое гавно не поднимится не готов
<tagezi> у меня убунту за 20 минут только из так архива разворачивается
<gdane> у меня она так ставится с нуля
<erikdude> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-09072012-204835.php
<gdane> притом на нетбуке
<[Raiden]> ну не готов и ладно , значит готов читать хавту ,ковырять разные де , ожидать когда допилят какой-нить драйвер и т.д.
<gdane> это да
<[Raiden]> )
<gdane> вот щас от нечего делать поставил из скретча генту
<Civil|2> erikdude: флеш под линуксом работает отвратно
<Civil|2> erikdude: примерно в 2-3 раза хуже чем под Windows
<erikdude> вот еще вопрос.... пишет что у меня тотал 1.8 гига памяти... но у меня 3 на ноуте... винда видит
<Civil|2> erikdude: так что на скрине почти все нормально, кроме xorg'а жрущего проц
<Civil|2> erikdude: покажи, кстати, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gdane> жрущая опера это тоже не хорошо
<Civil|2> gdane: это pluginwrapper, запустивший флеш. так что это сам флеш на проигрывании видео
<erikdude> че делать то с оперой? и что делать с объемом оперативки?
<Civil|2> erikdude: кстати как workaround включи на ютубе html5
<tagezi> да.. пиджин 2% и опера 6%  )))
<Civil|2> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<erikdude> Civil|2: тут проблема в том, что мне флэш нужен не на ютубе а при прямых трансляциях поегде... а там тока флэш((((
<erikdude> я включал 5хтмл
<Civil|2> erikdude: покажи лог xorg'а
<erikdude> как показать?
<erikdude> весь файл?
<Civil|2> erikdude: выложить на пасту (см. топик) файлик /var/log/Xorg.0.log (содержимое файла)
<baronos> !paste > erikdude
<ubuntuhelp> erikdude, please see my private message
<erikdude> http://hastebin.com/gubulerata.vhdl
<Civil|2> erikdude: ну у тебя грузится правильный драйвер. так что дровами ты лучше не сделаешь
<baronos> в блоге ская была сьатья по оптимизации флеша, ссыль не дам, не найду с телефона сейчас :D
<erikdude> так а что за XORG вы говорите чтото там неправильно делает?
<erikdude> кстати что удивительно.... (хотя с моим железом не удивительно) ютуб под хтмл5 тоже не летает
<baronos>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erikdude> baronos: что мне с этим сделать?
<baronos> ничего, спросил что это, я сказал где это ))
<erikdude> аааа))))
<gdane> лучше ничего не делай - а то можешь снести рабочий стол
<gdane> и будешь сидеть под шелом
<gdane> зато летать сразу все будет
<gdane> и кстати для веба можно тот же links юзать
<erikdude> всё... кроме флэша))))
<gdane> точнее elinks
<erikdude> что за линкс?
<erikdude> это оболочка?
<gdane> это браузер под шелом
<gdane> под шел точнее
<erikdude> етить.... там наверное выпус баянщика 100500 будет каак матрица выглядеть))))
<gdane> псевдографикой под ascii
<erikdude> а я могу себе поставить его?
<erikdude> реально хочу такую тему
<gdane> apt-get update && apt-get install elinks
<gdane> както так вроде
<scratchx[x]> а как послать AT команду модему?
<erikdude> да мне пока проще через софтвар центр... хотя он долгий сцуко
<markmx> братцы, поставил нетбинс, он создал ярлычок на рабочем столе, как бы мне его в боковую панельку всунуть? с недавнихз пор ничего туда не могу впихнуть, там лимит какой то?
<gdane> учи шелл, пригодится
<markmx> зы.. .у меня минт... но в бунте такая же фигня была
<baronos> erikdude:  почитай может что поможет http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-optimization-in-linux.html
<erikdude> gdane: да мне какбы убунта чисто ради разнообразия и юзабилити понравилась... чисто для себя...
<gdane>  scratchx[x]: для начала соеденись с модемом - через тот же путти и minicom
<gdane> потом заходишь вовнутрь и отправляешь АТ момеду
<erikdude> baronos: пасиб. сделал закладку
<gdane> как то так вроде
<gdane> erikdude:  ага сам начинал с такого же
<gdane> я когдато давно винадмином работал
<gdane> после того как дома обзавелся убунтой - винда для меня как страшный сон
<erikdude> gdane: а я просто вообще не работаю уже год... и не собираюсь... да и околокомповая тема никогда меня не затрагивала по работе))))
<gdane> я тож месяца 4 как не работаю, но ищу работу админом
<erikdude> gdane: ну например моя игра не идет под линь
<erikdude> не...я не могу ни на кого работать.... я скажем так свободный художник
<gdane> ололокомповая тема для меня перешла в армы и сборку линукс эмбедедд под них
<gdane> erikdude: как же хорошо работать гейм тестером в софтклабе
<gdane> я с тех пор ненавижу большинство игр :)
<gdane> зато вот как то по приколу ставил дома сервак с перфект ворлд
<gdane> была даже идея перерработать пвшку
<gdane> о мгушники затронули интересную тему - народ под убунту селинукс есть?
<erikdude> не... я рублюсь уже 5 лет в EVEonline)
<gdane> оо не прошло и полгода как половина софта под иксы скомпилилась под генту
<gdane> ну еще часиков 5 и можно на генту ставить гномика
<erikdude> чтото не работает этот линкс
<gdane> links http://mirror.yandex.ru и дальше бегаешь по сайту
<kletchatii> добрый день, помогите пожалуйста.
<kletchatii> установил убунту с помощью гайда с сайта убунту.ру. после перезагрузки в первую очередь грузится вин7 не предлагая сделать выбор
<gdane> а что ставил первым винду или линукс?
<yurau_> для вас легче переустановить заново но без гайда
<kletchatii> стояла винда,
<gdane> там короче что то с grub - точнее с записью в загрузочную область
<gdane> я тоже думаю что вам будет легче переставить линукс
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> ...и не пропусть запрос про установку загрузчика
<kletchatii> если повторить снова все действия есть вероятность установить убунту как вторую систему без удаления вин7
<[Raiden]> хотя бы посмотреть куда ставится
<kletchatii> понял
<kletchatii> буду пробовать снова?
<erikdude> всем пока. спасибо большое
<gdane> пжалста
<kletchatii> спасибо
<[Raiden]> надо в мбр диска сда, если приоритет дисков не меняется иначе в тот котоырй будет выбран как загрузочный в биосе
<gdane> f e vtyz nfr ,skj xnj lf;t yt cghfibdfkj ghj uhf,
<[Raiden]> ну или как-то так ) оыбчн овсё ставится само
<gdane> а у меня так было что даже про граб и не спрашивало
<[Raiden]> когда последний раз ставил вроде спрашивало
<gdane> да это просто глючило
<gdane> не обращай внимание
<gdane> вообще убунта довольно стабильна
<gdane> но бывает
<gdane> вот с мандривой я запарился просто нереально
<gdane> шикарно когда ставишь мандриву свежую и подключаешь к ней родную репу официальную а она расползается после обновления
<[Raiden]> если пошел по дистрам гулять, то советую ещё опенсусе )
<gdane> ставил, ничего плохого сказать не могу - я не работал плотно на ней
<[Raiden]> там правда менеджер пакетов замороченый. запросам и достать может и ещё пакеты по умолчанию обновляются не на самые свежие из всех подключенных репов, а исходя из приоритетов репов или какой выбран для обновления
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и простой режим включить, не помню как )
<[Raiden]> можно в обще миметь подключенные репы из которых будет ставится руками, а автоматом нет
<gdane> вообще много чего пробовал, солярку, генту, икарос (на базе амиги), мандрива, саентифик линукс, опенсуся, центос, клиарос, пардус
<gdane> и еще чтото
<gdane> ну и всякие маленькие  типа папирус, линукс эмбеддед
<gdane> щас вот из исходников собираю генту
<gdane> а ну и еще фряху конечно
<gdane> мак
<Sergey_IT> а чего ищешь то?
<gdane> я ничего не ищу
<gdane> просто интересно
<Sergey_IT> ссзб )
<gdane> точно
<gdane> я такой
<gdane> злобный
<gdane> и деревянный :)
<gdane> народ а кто что в качестве АД юзает?
<gdane> меня интересует аналог под централизованное управление паролей
<gdane> для конторы
<Civil|2> gdane: ldap? :)
<gdane> ну вот это на языке и вертится
<Civil|2> gdane: гугли в сторону ldap, kerberos
<kletchatii> снова добрый день. как долго идет установка убунту с флешки, обычно ?
<yurau_> да
<gdane> хз гдето в 20 минут
<yurau_> gdane: на каком компе?gdane:
<gdane> кора дуба 2,6 + 4 гига оперы + 440 гт видяха
<kletchatii> я переустановил снова систему с флешки, при загрузке не выскакивает груб, идет сразу запуск первой систему
<gdane> а второй раз удалось переустановить?
<kletchatii> да все как и в первый раз прошло без проблем,
<kletchatii> сообщили что система установлена и нужно ребут
<gdane> просто можно конечно с флешки зайти и пофиксить загрузочную область, но это заморочки
<kletchatii> я просто боюсь сносить вин7
<kletchatii> из-за вот таких траблов
<kletchatii> так бы на чистый хдд поствил
<yurau_> kletchatii: вообще в виртуалке потренироваться можно
<kletchatii> потренится устанавливать систему ?
<gdane> на чистом хдд таких граблей не должно быть - там просто указываешь что поставить на весь хдд и нормально все будет загружаться
<kletchatii> третий трай или прощай.
<kletchatii> спасибо еще раз. всего хорошего
<Sergey_IT> а может почитать сначала
<gdane> удачи с установкой
<kletchatii> использовал при установке этот гайд http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<gdane> да там вроде просто - указываешь что просто надо поставить алонгсайд с виндой или рядом с виндой и все
<gdane> оно само ставит
<kletchatii> гайд рекомендует делать все в ручную
<gdane> похорошему надо снести то что там наставили в предыдущие разы и нажать кнопку поставить вместе с виндой
<gdane> там все грабли при разбивке
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> привет IchEsseDichAuf
<_d4vid> как ты?
<scratchx[x]> блин через AT перевел модем в режим только медем через NM конектится но оуты не получает
<scratchx[x]> роуты
<scratchx[x]> прописал руками в конфиге NM
<scratchx[x]> толку нет, инет не пингуется(((
<erikdude> всем вновь ку
<scratchx[x]> есть идеи
<scratchx[x]> ?
<erikdude> слушайте GXneur всегда такой глючный???
<gdane> неа
<gdane> не всегда
<erikdude> только когда работает?)))))
<gdane> когда я его юзал 2-3 года назад он не глючил
<gdane> я с тех пор по другому переключаю
<gdane> просто выношу переключение на левый контрол и все
<erikdude> просто он не заменяет слова в боксах под пароли.... не во всех прогах шрифт переключает.... ненавидте меня - но пунто свитчер рулит)))))
<erikdude> gdane: мне больше не переключение надо а замена сокращений
<gdane> понятно
<erikdude> еще вопрос.... фотошоп под убунтой пашет?
<erikdude> точне вот так - как прикрутить?
<gdane> как то пашет
<gdane> через вайн
<gdane> но я щас портабл цс5 юзаю
<erikdude> у меня есть видовый образ исо цс5 полного... как его под вайном поставить? или долго и лень объяснять?
<erikdude> ок... какбы портабл?
<gdane> ну просто заходишь в настройки и проверяешь что фотошоп можно запустить как исполняемый файл и дальше открываешь его через wine
<gdane> и он работает
<gdane> но надо чаще сохранятся
<gdane> и еще он помоему всетаки тормозит немного
<gdane> пробуй гимп
<gdane> а я рисую к примеру в tvp animation - норм для рисования
<gdane> для график дизайна лучше гимп
<gdane> твп профи программа для 2д анимации - заточено под линукс
<gdane> гимп чуть чуть похуже фотошопа
<gdane> к примеру там нет работы со cmyk
<erikdude> мне часто надо просто использовать пакетную обрабоку. То есть создавать автоматизированый процесс в фотошопе и сразу чтоб он гнал там 200 фоток и тд... боюсь у других пакетов такого нет... тем более с такими возможностями
<erikdude> я работаю с РГБ но в формате RAW
<gdane> ну хз - надо смотреть
<gdane> поконкретнее
<baronos> надо райдена по гимпу спрашивать :)
<erikdude> gdane: да я все практически граф пакеты смотрел... просто например со слоями управляющими и тд никто автоматизацию из граф пакетов не делает... к тому же фотошоп позволяет за 10 минут создавать такие процессы
<erikdude> baronos: запомнил - увижу тут спрошу
<Civil|2> erikdude: у гимпа есть, еще часть вещей можно делать просто через imagemagick и автоматизировать башем
<gdane> кстати тогда возможно что тебя не будет напрягать подтормаживания фотошопа
<erikdude> так а набор инструментов?
<Civil|2> gdane: фотошоп с гимпом - разный уровень софта. Это чувствуется, когда ими долго пользуешься
<gdane> это меня напрягало - мне важно время отклика
<Civil|2> простые вещи в гимпе можно делать. Там даже появляются намеки на нормальные слои
<erikdude> gdane: мне пофиг на тормоза.... я создаю автомат процесс... все дерево процессов точнее.... а дальше кидаю папку и иду спать)))))
<erikdude> Civil|2: в том и дело - что намеки меня не устроят.... я в фотошопе просто уже лет 10 вожусь... привык уже к человеческому
<Civil|2> erikdude: ну меня самого много чего в гимпе не устраивает )
<erikdude> Civil|2: например
<Civil|2> erikdude: raw-конвертер, в фотошопе слои-эффекты мне нравятся, у масок feather и refine edge лучше сильно
<Civil|2> raw-конвертер адобовский лучше чем dcraw и ufraw
<gdane> о в линуксцентр кучу новых фичей привезли
<gdane> занятные футболочки
<gdane> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/shop/gifts/t-shirts/t-shirts_man/futbolka_belay_tuxwindows_-_m/
<erikdude> Civil|2: ну тем более. а мне именно с равой и работать надо
<erikdude> ыыыыыы, норм футболка
<gdane> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/shop/gifts/t-shirts/t-shirts_man/futbolka_ubuntu_-_linux_for_human_being2/
<gdane> ггг а чего на футболке с убунтой делает федора?
<Civil|2> erikdude: так я не спорю )
<Civil|2> я просто к тому, что под линукс лучше гимпа как-то нет
<Civil|2> gdane: "лаги" кстати под вендой отсутствуют практически... под wine или vbox - да, он слегка тормознуто работает
<scratchx[x]> вопщем я заколебался с этим модемом
<scratchx[x]> говно а не модем
<gdane> не чем не помогу надо ковырять его - на расстоянии не поймешь
<scratchx[x]> буду ждать фиксов, апдейтов, патчей...
<erikdude> scratchx[x]: прости.. а для чего тебе модем?????
<scratchx[x]> для интернета
<scratchx[x]> usb 3G
<gdane> адсл чтоли?
<gdane> ааа юсб 3г
<scratchx[x]> угу
<kletchatii> gdane, автоматическая установка не дала результата. я опять под вин7
<gdane> о скратчдуинки появились
<gdane> хз хз я на расстоянии не помогу - надо смотреть и ковырять
<scratchx[x]> реально разлочить модем из под линукса?
<gdane> могу подсказать куда смотреть
<gdane> скратч - реально разлочить, но я не заморачивался подробностями
<scratchx[x]> там поидее надо AT команду с кодом послать?
<erikdude> scratchx[x]: надо было брать изначально разлоченый.... в связном модем продают под все симки...
<scratchx[x]> генератор кодов по имею где то был
<scratchx[x]> и скок он стоит?
<gdane> kletchatii: в общем смотри - на диске есть 1 область - используется для загрузки ос. вот почемуто убунта там не прописалась
<doronskiy> я юзаю bibble
<gdane> надо с лайв сиди зайти и с помощью комманд восстановить  ее
<doronskiy> правда, оно платное
<gdane> или возможно установился криво grub
<gdane> загрузчик убунты
<kletchatii> может быть образ битый ?
<gdane> был бы битый он бы не поставился
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<erikdude> scratchx[x]: 1490 в спб стоил последний раз год назад
<gdane> скорее всего либо загрузочная область, либо груб криво встал
<scratchx[x]> да проще разлочить
<[Raiden]> может чел сам выбрал раздел вместо мбр. Либо у него несколько дисков и загрузочный не тот где грубб
<gdane> в линуксцентре 2000 вроде за разлочку
<gdane> Рейден вот потому надо смотреть на месте
<gdane> я хз что там реально
<gdane> главное винду не ставить поверх линукса
<gdane> там вообще жесть с мбр
<doronskiy> да без разницы
<doronskiy> груб восстановить недолго
<[Raiden]> это можно спокойно делать. Груб легко восстанавливается с лайва
<gdane> неее
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> последний линк
<[Raiden]> кстати вот у кого не встало может попробовать так прописать его
<[Raiden]> ну не тык не, спорить лень )
<gdane> народ кто линукс на смартафоны ставил?
<gdane> что лучше купить для извращений?
<[Raiden]> лучше купить что-то с андройт 4.0.3 и просто юзать, не пучить мозг. Варезных игр накачать, гпс карт и прочей ненужной фигни )
<erikdude> вот на планшет бы
<gdane> нокиа н97 вроде можно
<openvoid> для извращений лучше всего опенмоко только умер он
<[Raiden]> на n800\900 и на n9 можно
<[Raiden]> в общем там где миго стоял
<gdane> валяется енот х800
<[Raiden]> *маемо
<gdane> миго у меня на леново нетбуке стоял
<erikdude> миго вроде и есть линь
<gdane> я его снес
<gdane> мигу это нечто на базе линукса
<gdane> делалось конторами интел, нокиа и еще кто то
<gdane> содружеством контор
<gdane> и даже вроде дебы юзает
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=z7DKS85cDhw#t=38s
<[Raiden]> с этими мобильными линуксами такая же помойка как и на десктопах. У меня сча андройд 2.3.6 и вероятность что под него будет 4.х невелика. А если будет , то кастом.
<[Raiden]> но если этим не морочиться, то софта на все случаи жизни есть ) И можно просто юзать.
<gdane> :)
<[Raiden]> намного более удачн очем с десктопами, там всё.
<gdane> а я все 2014 жду
<gdane> когда мобильная убунта появится
<[Raiden]> )
<erikdude> а я 2053года жду... ну чисто поржать
<gdane>  можно и так
<gdane> посмотреть на развалившихся пиндосов :)
<gdane> и упавший ЕС
<erikdude> ну тут можно просто еще подождать лет 8-12... экономика китая пойдет на убыль, главный потребитель нефти уйдет срынка то есть... США соснут на поставка и будут востребованы госдолги США... короче ваще мама не горюй))))
<erikdude> точнее китай просто войдет в стагнацию... лопнет их пузырь
<[Raiden]> на самом деле важен только готовый продукт. К которому можно подойти, взять и поюзать. В андройд вполне такой, а десктопный линукс не очень. Отчасти потому, что нету единого ифейса, отчасти потому, что у десктопа очень широкие обязанности и не
<[Raiden]> для всего есть софт хотя бы слегка конкурирующий с закрытым.
<[Raiden]> простите за много текста
<gdane> там их щас пиндосы прессуют потихоньку - в нескольких провинцый они подняли на забастовки
<baronos> тиха тиха, а то "ктулху" разбудите
<gdane> ктулху фтагн
<erikdude> gdane: да никто не пресует... китай не из того теста.. неверь новостям
<gdane> да они там сами готовы подняться - народу не так много платят
<erikdude> пля, ну как блин в этом долбаном elinks открыть хоть один сайт. научите плиз... я же совсем пока нупко
<gdane> помнится когда в фоксконе несколько работников повесилось
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<gdane> заходишь в шелл и пишешь elinks http://mirror.yandex.ru
<[Raiden]> erikdude: берешь оперу, там есть что-то вроде презетов с опциями, выбераешь только текст и вот оно! тот же елинкс.
<[Raiden]> :)
<erikdude> блин. красава)))))) а темный фон мона сделать и зеленые буквы?
<baronos> !offtopic | ну и
<ubuntuhelp> ну и: #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<gdane> Рейден а прикинь у тебя сервак с голым шелом
<erikdude> точняк)
<gdane> и где там опера?
<[Raiden]> а зачем мне там веб браузить, на серваке?
<[Raiden]> даже с телефона будет удобней
<gdane> ну к примеру я вот седня ставлю генту из исходников - качаешь минимал обвес заходишь с него, маунтишь диски и размечаешь хард - внимание вопрос - еще нужен стейдж3 и портаджи
<gdane> а у тебя голый шелл
<gdane> и как дальше?
<gdane> качать с телефона?
<gdane> http://www.gentoo.org
<gdane> кури тут хендбук как линкс узался
<gdane> юзался
<[Raiden]> нудно просто включать голову. Можно поднять например фтп на сервере, а качать хоть телефоном, хоть десктопом )
<[Raiden]> нормальными графичискеми средствами.
<gdane> какими граф средствами?
<Civil|2> gdane: там есть links :)
<erikdude> мда... лучше настроить оперу под текстовый вид чем юзать елинкс
<ysid> ммм а не проще взять тот же calcualte lunux (генту с человеческим лицом) ?, или "только генту, только хардкор" ?
<Civil|2> erikdude: есть графический линкс кстати )
<gdane> минимал это лайвсд под 146 мегов - тупо разметку сделать для будущего софта
<[Raiden]> ну, например берешь тыркаешь в фф на файлик. Если его надо отправить на сервер, запускаешь файлзиллу или крузейдер и отправляешь в пару кликов
<Kyshtynbai> ото большая разница между генту и бубунту
<[Raiden]> и всё, никаких елинксов
<gdane> далее качаешь минимальный обвес - стейдж3
<erikdude> Civil|2: не... попса)))) опера мне приятнее
<gdane> и систему портейджей чтоб скачать остальной софт
<Civil|2> erikdude: uzbl :)
<Kyshtynbai> какая разница как ставить софт? тот кто думает что генту сложней чем убунту никогда не юзал генту ихмо
<gdane> да нету там большинства вещей
<gdane> это минимальный исошник для тупой разметкеи
<erikdude> Civil|2: а терь по русски)))) я ж говорю - нупко
<tagezi> gdane: в генту нет?
<Civil|2> erikdude: браузер - uzbl
<Civil|2> erikdude: на базе webkit
<gdane> неее - когда ты ставишь генту из минимального лайвсд там нет большинства вещей
<gdane> тогда то и нужен линкс
<tagezi> f
<tagezi> а*
<Kyshtynbai> оннужен тока чтобы  скачать стейдж 3
<Kyshtynbai> больше незачем
<gdane> смотри - минимал - весит 146 мегов и под ним ты только через fdisk размечаешь хард для будущей оси
<gdane> далее качаешь через линкс стейдж3
<gdane> это образ шела
<erikdude> Civil|2: а что там интересного поясни? с поправкой на нупко
<gdane> а далее портаджи ставишь - исходники программ
<Civil|2> erikdude: браузер-конструктор
<Civil|2> erikdude: там есть веб-кит и документация, а ты дописываешь сам как хочешь.
<[Raiden]> там установщик сам не может свою част ьскачать?
<[Raiden]> )
<gdane> Kyshtynbai:  генту кстати сложнее бубунты
<[Raiden]> звери (ц)
<Kyshtynbai> та такая же фактически
<Scrimmer> и снова здраствуйте
<gdane> она всетаки больше линукс чем бубунта
<gdane> ну впринципе нуб ее не поставит
<[Raiden]> гента построенная по подобию бсд больше линукс чем убунта?
<gdane> нее можно конечно поставить с лайвдвд
<Kyshtynbai> я тя умоляю. там ПОДРОБНЕЙШИЙ хендбук
<Kyshtynbai> именно для утсановки с минимала
<gdane> ок вперед - спроси чтоб поставили
<Kyshtynbai> та чо спрашивать) кому надо - тот поставит)
<gdane> кто  тут недавно линуксом начал пользоваться? поставте с минималки генту
<[Raiden]> больше всего линукс наверное федора. По той самой причине, что кто пишет ЛСБ , тот и больше линукс
<Kyshtynbai> даже если он и нуб главное - постаивть цель
<baronos> ради чего страдать гемороем с генту?
<[Raiden]> и никаких бсдинитов и портежей в лсб нет
<Henoxek> зачем генту? лучше сразу с LFS начать
<gdane> а ради чего ставить убунту и говорить что он линуксоид?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: щтоп топовое железо не простаивало наверное))
<baronos> кто тут говорил что он линуксойд?
<[Raiden]> )
<erikdude> gdane: прям сходу меня обосрал))))) хотя я не говорю про себя - линуксоид)))))
<gdane> а что тут просто анимешники собрались? :)
<Kyshtynbai> не виндузятнки тут сплошь)
<Kyshtynbai> http://uppix.net/6/a/9/d2143c9943b0c2a2c3256dd6f0733.jpg
<erikdude> блин... аниме... это же ужасть
<ysid> дебиан и слаквар что-то сильно молодятся))
<doronskiy> нет
<doronskiy> они просто много курили в детствеё
<gdane> не выросли:)
<[Raiden]> это что бы никто не догадался, что такой ужас тут уже не 1 десяток лет
<erikdude> а где лежат файлы установленых прог...? мне нужно посмотреть файлы стилей оперы
<Kyshtynbai> а хто там слева от убунты чото неразгляжу
<erikdude> и еще... есть чтото типа нортон командера под убунту?
<gdane> гмм ну заходишь в шелл и пишешь whereis opera
<Kyshtynbai> mc
<gdane> есть - mc
<gdane> apt-get install mc
<ysid> сайнтифик линукс кажись
<[Raiden]> первый и единсвенный реально сильынй скачек к десктопу был когда вышло кде 1.х и всё. qt тогда небыл открыт, а лицензии это святое. Вот и не вышло счастья, зато появился гном.
<erikdude> спс
<[Raiden]> )
<gdane> ну и хорошо
<gdane> по мне так гном получше кед
<Kyshtynbai> тока не опять
<[Raiden]> снова )
<gdane> а как пропатчить кде4.7 под фри бсд 9.0?
<[Raiden]> а чем лучше?
<Kyshtynbai> чем кеды)))
<[Raiden]> )
<gdane> он меньше и там понятнее что и где
<gdane> потом он не похож на интерфейс винды
<gdane> и быстрее и стабильнее
<ysid> ну юниту тоже ...
<[Raiden]> в гнмое можно менять расположение кнопок на окне, но для этого надо знать о гсеттигс, о ключе в дконф и о том что в него вписать
<[Raiden]> в кде просто выбрать расположение мышкой
<[Raiden]> так, для примера
<gdane> я все хочу вайланд поюзать
<erikdude> на какомто непонятном языке заговорили))))
<gdane> каноникал все так же хотят с иксов уйти или поменялось все?
<[Raiden]> вроде не поменялось. Всё идут по плану и года через 3 наверное перейдут
<[Raiden]> 3+
<Kyshtynbai> если юнитю до сих пор до ума не допилили. то уж что будет с заменой икс-сервера? ужос имхо
<[Raiden]> ну, сча вейланд пишут так, что бы там как-то можно было х-клиенты пускать. Совместимость короче будет. Насколько прямая сложно сказать )
<[Raiden]> или будет х поверх вейланд специально для не переписанных прогармм
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<[Raiden]> в общем ничего хорошего быстро не ждите )
<gdane> икс поверх вайланда омг
<gdane> этож как все тормозить будет
<tagezi> там же будет совместимость, ане просто по верх
<tagezi> хотя помоему проще перписать библиотеки для сборки програм..  и просто пересобрать то что есть под новый сервак
<kletchatii> The boot of your PC is in EFI mode. You may want to retry after changing it to BIOS-Legacy mode.
<kletchatii> chto eto znachit ?
<kletchatii> plz
<gdane> эфи помоему это в биосе мод для загрузки мак ос
<kletchatii> zapustil boo-repair
<kletchatii> on sprosil prodolzit ili nett
<kletchatii> boot*
<kletchatii> soobshil mne eto i sprosil
<gdane> ну продолжи - вроде не критично - хотя мож я и не прав
<jillsmitt> ритмбокс может использовать стримриппер для записи трансляций интернет-радио?
<[Raiden]> оно даже куе не играет. неудавшееся окошко  для покупки музыки по ходу
<[Raiden]> как и баньши
<[Raiden]> я сегодня особенно вредный )
<baronos> да и гном3 не нужен
<[Raiden]> теперь уже подно , уже вылезло на свет. Теперь будет с ним возиться и его форками лет 5+-
<kletchatii> ───────┤ Configuring grub-pc ├───────┐                                          │ GRUB install devices:               │                                          │                                     │                                          │    [ ] /dev/sda (500107 MB; ???)    │                                          │    [ ] - /dev/sda5 (204233 MB; /)   │                    
<[Raiden]> )
<kletchatii> podskajite
<kletchatii> kuda grub instaall
<kletchatii> ?
<[Raiden]> первое, /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> first
<kletchatii> sps
<jillsmitt> [Raiden], в следующей версии ритмбокс с плагином баньши
<kletchatii> Raiden, спасибо , boot-repair помог запустить груб и загрузить убунту
<kletchatii>  я теперь в убунту
<kletchatii> вуху
<jillsmitt> http://scrawl.bplaced.net/projects/record-station/
<kletchatii> Gdane, спасибо за помощь в ходе моих переустановок. теперь я пользователь убунту
<gdane>  молодец :)
<gdane> я рад что помогло
<baronos> вооот, и не говорят что линуксоид :)
<gdane> есть такие а есть те кому просто интересно еще глубже залезть
<gdane> на то чтобы глубже ковырять линукс всетаки убунту не самый лучший вариант
<kletchatii> а подскажите как искретную карту выключить а то аккум садится быстро ?
<kletchatii> дискретную*
<gdane> гмм хз - не встречал
<baronos> разве не в биосе?
<kletchatii> vga switcher называется
<kletchatii> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D1%8D%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<kletchatii> внизу ссылка на хабр
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/оптимизация_энергопотребления а вы в курсе что работающая кириллица в браузере короче делает ссылку?
<kletchatii> если команда в терминале отказывает в доступе, что нужно сделать, чтобы его получить ?
<shenmue> sudo команда
<Sergey_IT> kletchatii, а может это вирус?
<[Raiden]> он приближается! http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34292
<kletchatii> спасибо shenmue
<doronskiy> Е17 почему-то смахивает на IE7, если расслабить зрение)
<gdane> ггг
<shenmue> шустрая но страшная е17
<shenmue> коробко лучше
<tagezi> просветление?
<tagezi> а на убунте оно наверное будет просто буддизм )
<erikdude> ребят... есть команда тор.... а есть еще какаято тема, чтобы смотреть процессы... забыл как называется
<doronskiy> ps ax?
<doronskiy> мониторинг или вывод списка?
<erikdude> мониторинг
<erikdude> типа ТОР только цветная и с возможностью сортировки
<erikdude> тоже в шелл
<inkvizitor68sl> htop
<inkvizitor68sl> erikdude, htop
<erikdude> во
<erikdude> jyj
<erikdude> оно htop
<erikdude> спс
<inkvizitor68sl> нзчт
<erikdude> в чем может быть проблема, что убунта видит только 1.8 гига оперативки... а винда 3 гб?
<baronos> попррбовать пае ядро может
<inkvizitor68sl> не.
<inkvizitor68sl> pae - для 3.7+
<inkvizitor68sl> erikdude, free -m покажь
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: спать бегом
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> уже
<inkvizitor68sl> это бот
<erikdude> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-10072012-002844.php
<erikdude> эм.... и что там видно
<tagezi> скайп грузил проц под 100% о_О
<tagezi> я фигею... надо руки оторвать мелкомягким
<erikdude> какой скайп?
<tagezi> skype
<artus> tagezi, кофе иди пей ))
<erikdude> ??? у меня скайпа нет
<tagezi> а у меня есть )
<tagezi> был.. думаю что я научу людей пользоваться гтолком и забуду про скайп
<inkvizitor68sl> скайп?
<tagezi> пять ошибок в слове, да я знаю )
<baronos> скайп!?
<erikdude> inkvizitor68sl: так что делать с оперативой то?
<tagezi> насамом деле он называется хрень )
<doronskiy> не надо обновлять скайпы
<tagezi> я ине обновлял.. из репов бета стоит
<tagezi> релиз вообще полная тухлятина
<inkvizitor68sl> erikdude, молиться, думаю.
<tagezi> мс решили убить конкурента, оставить только свой недопейджер
<erikdude> inkvizitor68sl: я знал))))
<artus> tagezi, ну там конечно попытка сделать табы сделана, хотя коряявая, а за смену дефолтных иконок вообще руки бы оторвать)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще меня бестолку о чём-то спрашивать уже.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня Х220, на котором всё работает
<tagezi> )
<inkvizitor68sl> а если его мало - то я узаю сервер с 96гов памяти.
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта,чо.
<erikdude> это ноут 220 ленова?
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<erikdude> мне диагональ былаб маловата.... но вроде зверь
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> случилась проблема. обновил вот несколько пакетов в имени которых содержалось  tiff
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> и установил вайн 1.3 вместо 1.2, разблокировав предварительно версии(блокировал чтоб не обновить слцучайно) версии
<Vladislaw> так вот после э
<Vladislaw> после этого через несколько минут(пару перезапусков КС с проверкай звука и расширения экрана) слетели настройки оформления
<Vladislaw> вот что получаю при выборе пункта "изменить фон рабочего стола" http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=xG0kPhaS
<Sergey_IT> вот удивляюсь все, как люди экран расширяют? (
<erikdude> )))
<artus> Sergey_IT, ногами упираясь
<Vladislaw> поменялись как иконки, оформления окон, так и стили панелек
<Vladislaw> ну "разрешение экрана" тогда
<Vladislaw> хотя он вроде и не запрещал ничего
<tagezi> угу, просто поковырял
<[Raiden]> релогин сделай или ребутнись
<Vladislaw> пробовал оба и в такой же последовательности
<[Raiden]> если не поможет, то может надо что-то потереть из кофнигов, что мешает , в хомпапке
<Sergey_IT> создай другого юзера и посмотри
<[Raiden]> у меня других идей нет , я в кде )
<tagezi> да под гостем можно зайти
<Vladislaw> ща проверю под гостем тогда
<tagezi> а то он сейчас пока создаёт нового пользователя ещё чегонить сломает )
<Vladislaw> в гостевом оформление панелей нормальное
<tagezi> ну значит сам что-то поменял нечайно
<Vladislaw> tagezi, спасиб за веру в мои способности)
<tagezi> вспоминай что творил и куда лазал
<[Raiden]> или вайн уронил иксы в какой-то момент когда что-то писалось в конфиги
<Vladislaw> так вот что я делал уже описал, кроме запусков КС, Синаптика, менеджера обновлений ничего
<[Raiden]> и теперь гном сеттингс демон их не читает верно
<[Raiden]> это так, просто гадание )
<tagezi> Vladislaw: ну вывод, если у тебя под гостем всё как всегда, значит просто гдето настройки под юзером слетели
<Vladislaw> вот если бы еще знать как определить что слетело
<tagezi> ну тебе рейден сказал же, можно просто потереть некоторые конфиги в хоме
<tagezi> они обычно, иногда востанавливаются сами, дефолтные )
<tagezi> а можно сидеть и руками ковырять
<Vladislaw> вот что получил пытаясь запустить gnome-settings-daemon: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4W2C7mHq
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не потереть, а переименовать
<Vladislaw> ну попробую убивать понемногу
<Vladislaw> бэкап только сначала
<artus> Sergey_IT, тереть, все , не жалея
<Sergey_IT> доообрые!
<artus> Vladislaw, а че ты хотел то собственно от gnome-settings-daemon ?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он всё равно не востановит если убъёт окончательно )
<Vladislaw> artus, услыхал о нем при попытке изменить тему
<Vladislaw> выдало ошибку о невозможности запуска
<artus> ии ?
<Vladislaw> решил проверить вручную
<artus> Vladislaw, а в чем проверка то? мне как то не понятно))
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, хорошего ночног чтива
<artus> оно даже в раобчем варианте тебе будет ругатцо)
<Vladislaw> artus, ну вот, уже знаю что было бесполезно
<tagezi> да чтение манов успокаиват, освежает мозг и развивает логику )
<Sergey_IT> и ухудшает зрение
<Vladislaw> и теперь просто удалять и релогиниться, или рестартить каждый раз?
<artus> ребутатцо
<Vladislaw> жесть
<artus> а что поделать
<tagezi> ну есть метол блондинки с виндовсом )
<Vladislaw> ладно, тогда буду по несколько переименовывать, и если получится, то буду сужать круг
<tagezi> д*
<Vladislaw> если смогу запустить, то отпишусь
<artus> а не сможеш - не отписывайся :D
<tagezi> )
<erikdude> ребят. у меня убунта на ноуте. есть ли какая нить приблуда для управления энергопотреблением? то есть принудительно ограничивать загрузку проца и тд... ну как на винде
<doronskiy> sudo apt-get show cpulimit
<tagezi> erikdude: Jupiter
<tagezi> мне очень нравиться
<erikdude> ок. они оба одновременно могут стоять?
<doronskiy> если не могут, тебя об этом предупредит апт-гет)
<tagezi> а смысл?
<erikdude> ну потестить и то и другое
<doronskiy> да на здоровье
<tagezi> поставил одну, потемтил.. поставил вторую потестил
<tagezi> потестил*
<tagezi> erikdude: издавляйся от привычки виндовой ставить всё подряд
<doronskiy> почему это виндовая привычка?)
<erikdude> ок))))) принял)))) только чтото юпитер не могу найти
<doronskiy> на линуксах довольно сложно выбрать конкретную программу из-за обилия пародий
<doronskiy> я ирц-клиентов одних штук 6 перепробовал когда-то
<tagezi> угу, но ставить всё подряд это не метод а убийство системы
<doronskiy> да ладно
<doronskiy> без разницы
<tagezi> открыл гугл, почитал что даёт, посмотрел скрины
<doronskiy> если через пакетного менеджера, то он все подотрет
<tagezi> не всё
<tagezi> это только так говорят
<doronskiy> на скринах можно отфильтровать откровенное говно
<doronskiy> и еще останется кучка
<doronskiy> хорошо, пусть не вычистит — один хрен, половина убунтоводов переустанавливают системы заново каждые полгода
<tagezi> а так даже если через пурге удалять всёравно куча остаёться всего
<erikdude> CPUlimit - просто ограничивает потребление тем или иным процессом потребление проца...... а надо грудо говоря как в винде - на всю систему ставить ограничение
<tagezi> doronskiy: угу, привычка с винды осталась.. превращать ставбильную систему в г
<erikdude> doronskiy: да я винду каждые 2 месяца сношу)))) быстрее чем чистить и заботиться)
<doronskiy> erikdude, давай тогда так: https://www.google.ru + ubuntu limit cpu load (вариации)
<erikdude> ща попробую
<doronskiy> tagezi это не виндовая привычка, это чешущиеся подростковые ручонки
<doronskiy> не надо все сваливать на бедную виндовс
<doronskiy> у меня на ноутбуке семерка со времен беты стоит, не переустанавливал ни разу еще
<doronskiy> уже 4 года
<tagezi> угу.. видел я этих подростков.. по 60 лет ))
<doronskiy> а убунту на том же ноуте уже раза 4 точно
<doronskiy> и это еще потому что я от юнити блевал 2 года
<Vladislaw> Все вернулось
<tagezi> что помогло?)
<doronskiy> эти претензии к винде и к виндоводам ничем не оправданы
<tagezi> притензиии не к винде
<tagezi> читай внимательно
<erikdude> как установить rpm?
<tagezi> зачем?
<doronskiy> sudo apt-get install rpm
<doronskiy> ^-^
<tagezi> нефиг рпм ставить
<Vladislaw> стало лень рестартить, и я переименовывал и пытался изменить фон( если вылетал еррор о гном-сеттингс-менеджер, то возвращал имя и переименовывал следующий)
<tagezi> чо деюов мало?
<tagezi> Vladislaw: понятно )
<erikdude> не нашел юпитер дэб последней версии
<tagezi> Vladislaw: ну хорошо что хорошо кончается))
<tagezi> erikdude: а зачем последняя?
<doronskiy> f pfxtv tve ghtlgjcktlyzz?)
<doronskiy> тьфу
<doronskiy> а зачем ему предпоследняя?)
<Vladislaw> в результате после переименования monitors.xml и его бекапа, все сразу(кроме иконок, без рестарта вернулось)
<erikdude> а нафига старую брать то????
<Vladislaw> а рестарт поправил остальное
<tagezi> в рпм часто беты загоняют
<tagezi> вернее релизы с кучей ошибок
<doronskiy> есть какая-то статистика на этот счет?)
<doronskiy> очень интересная информация)
<erikdude> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jupiter/files/
<erikdude> короче. ушел гуглить как ставить рпм
<doronskiy> ххы
<tagezi> да не, можно ставить чо угодно из чего угодно, системы ваши
<doronskiy> tagezi, а ты мне про пурге) тут  вон люди, не стесняются рпмы в убунту пихать)
<erikdude> такс... есть версия для Фубунту и для убунту... втф?
<doronskiy> пусть красноглаза тернист по определению. мешать ему — грех
<erikdude> Ubuntu
<erikdude> Jupiter Supported by Webupd8
<erikdude> да блин... я второй день на убунте... до етого тока винда и макос...... не стебитесь
<erikdude> не силен я в этом
<erikdude> и для меня тяжко это пока всё осмысляется
<doronskiy> я даже и не думал, честно
<erikdude> так по итогам фубунта и убунта ваще разные темы?
<tagezi> Webupd8 обычно хорошие пакеты делает
<doronskiy> я даже напротив, поддерживаю твои инициативы. они, возможно, вредны твоей системе, но крайне полезны мозгам)
<tagezi> угу.. лет 5 промучается если терпения хватит, переставляя стабильную ось каждые пол года ))
<doronskiy> а если все время кого-то слушать и делать по указке, то думать не научишься
<doronskiy> да и пофиг, ее недолго переставлять
<erikdude> doronskiy: да мне какбе не 17 лет)))))) давно научился думать
<tagezi> это не правильно
<doronskiy> я в последнее время даже не морочусь с внешним видом
<doronskiy> это правильно. нефиг ей кучу времени на кастом отдавать
<doronskiy> обойдется
<tagezi> нужно читать маны
<tagezi> это правитьно
<doronskiy> хомку с документами копирнул, быстро инсталлировал рабочие проги и вперед
<tagezi> люди не просто так их писали
<doronskiy> нужно работать по специальности, а не читать маны
<doronskiy> программер должен кодить
<doronskiy> дизайнер дизайнерить
<tagezi> а если их у меня 4? мне по какой работать? ))
<doronskiy> нафиг никому не нужно им всем сидеть упершись носом в настройки
<doronskiy> и маны
<tagezi> тогда сиди на винде
<doronskiy> я должен за тебя решать, по какой тебе работать?)
<doronskiy> как это относится к теме)
<doronskiy> и причем тут винда?
<doronskiy> есть макось, например
<doronskiy> да и убунта на сегодня — вполне конкурент
<doronskiy> просто усложнять зачем?
<doronskiy> маны..
<tagezi> в линукс есть своя философия, не поддерживать философию общества и пытаться в него вклиниться это не есть гуд
<doronskiy> ты знаешь, я пользуюсь линуксами шестой год, но никогда не соотносил себя с линуксоидами
<doronskiy> я их недолюбливаю за хардварность и ненависть к другим религиям
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> никогда в себе ненависть к другим религиям не замечал )
<doronskiy> ;-)
<artus> маковод презнался что это религия :D
<doronskiy> не стоит лукавить. все виндовое вызывает здесь откровенное презрение
<artus> и поклоняютцо они теперь вечноживому и вознесшемуся джопсу
<tagezi> да ладно )
<doronskiy> lf xnj kflyj?
<doronskiy> да что ладно?
<tagezi> да потому что ты не прав
<doronskiy> как будто ты не сидишь здесь и не видишь общих разговоров
<artus> doronskiy, а причем здесь и вендовое? )))
<doronskiy> необязательно доказывать чью либо правоту в данном случае. это мое личное мнение, сложившееся за определенный срок
<doronskiy> артус, не понял вопроса
<tagezi> doronskiy: ну тогда так и говори, что это твоё сугубо личное, можно сказать, интимное, мнение
<artus> doronskiy, ну ты говориш что здесь вендовое вызываеть презрение, так тут оно как бе вообще не умесно как минимум и гонимо как максимум )
<doronskiy> вот я об этом и говорю
<doronskiy> это разве нормально?
<doronskiy> почему в каком-то контексте здесь вообще нельзя упоминать виндуЮ
<doronskiy> это смахивает на мракобесие
<artus> doronskiy, и да, когда вендомальчики играют в кс а у них от этого слетает оформление в системе, а потом начинають жамкать на все подряд даже не задумываясь, то как то показательно )
<doronskiy> и со стороны даже смешно смотрится
<erikdude> парни... я скачал рпм в папку загрузки... как мне в терминале туда попасть чтоб поставить этот рпм?
<tagezi> потому что это правила социума с котором ты находишься
<doronskiy> вендомальчики, вендодевочки.. а вы сразу умными выросли? что за отношение?
<artus> erikdude, молодец, а теперь удаляй рпм и ставь из реп
<erikdude> откуда ставить?
<doronskiy> правила социума, согласен
<erikdude> ??
<doronskiy> я как раз с этого и начал
<doronskiy> что отчасти из-за правил конкретного социума, я не отношу себя к этому социуму, т.к. не могу полностью разделять такие правила
<artus> doronskiy, да вот как то если я чей то не знаю я читаю в первую очередь чего мне пишет, потом ишу к чему эта ошибка, потом читаю инструкцию как же этой бедой пользоватцо
<doronskiy> да причем тут это
<doronskiy> артус, ты пойми
<artus> doronskiy, ну не разделяй, тебя заставляют чтоль? )
<doronskiy> тебе нравится ковырять
<doronskiy> другому нравится кс
<doronskiy> ну кто тут лучше?
<doronskiy> и главное чем?
<erikdude> artus: что ставить откуда что за реп?
<artus> doronskiy, ну так нефиг ставить бубунты если дуб дерефо хвойное и всеравно в кс играть
<doronskiy> он лучше стреляет, ты лучше настраиваешь ифконфиг
<doronskiy> и вся разница
<doronskiy> блин, а для кого убунту делают?
<artus> erikdude, в верху ссылка на хелп, читай про репозитарии и как ими пользоватцо
<doronskiy> зачем ей тогда такой юзерфрендли, объясни мне?
<erikdude> понятно.... холивар... святое дело для канала)))))
<doronskiy> зачем такие разговоры — играешь — сиди в винде?
<doronskiy> это неправильно в корне
<doronskiy> нет, ну правда
<tagezi> erikdude: http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/veshchi-kotorye-stoit-sdelat-posle-ustanovki-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<artus> doronskiy, правельно, ибо в вайне всеравно коряво , а смысл ставить се систему только потому что пацаны сказали что это круто смысла нет
<doronskiy> но вайн ведь тоже на месте не стоит
<doronskiy> он за последние пять лет сильно поддал газу
<artus> doronskiy, да нифига он не поддал
<doronskiy> а тот чувак, если ешо не смущать, к тому времени уже и в системе шарить начнет.. по своим делам
<doronskiy> да в клубах игровых уже на вайне игрушки гоняют
<doronskiy> на хабре статья большая как-то проскакивала
<artus> я видел , знаю, там 3 десятка игр и все 10ти летней давности
<erikdude> eveonline запустили под вайном...
<erikdude> а она мягко говоря одна из передовых
<erikdude> стабильно работает
<tagezi> erikdude: у меня друг маткад заупскал под вайном
<erikdude> по 23 часа у чувака
<artus> ну ева то работает , сам играл , но с тааакими плясками , что фанат тупо в кс поиграть хрен ее запустит
<artus> потому что от обновки к обновке она рассыпаетцо
<doronskiy> и тем не менее, ребята. хреново получается, если чел приходит с винды и его естественный вопрос — как то и то сделать похожим на виндовое, а в его в консоль тыкают и говорят что нет ничего лучше
<doronskiy> а он при этом не админ и не кодер, чтобы в консоли сидеть
<erikdude> artus: да говорит без особых плясок... просто от девов давно требовали чтото с самим ядром игры сделать чтоб она стабильно под вайном работала... там даже есть спец версия под вайн с вырезаной какойто частью клиента
<artus> doronskiy, ммм, наверно потому что тупа тыцяя мышкой зделать в бубунте мало что можно , хотя может это у меня запросы такие :D
 * doronskiy вставать на работу через 3 часа :-[
<artus> doronskiy, уже и смысла ложитцо то нету
<erikdude> doronskiy: вово... для меня какуюто сраную програмку весом 50 кб для управления процом установить щас превращается в чтение 100 метров мануалов))))))
<doronskiy[away]> я за рулем, надо поспать
<artus> doronskiy[away], тогда да, ану топай спать ))
<doronskiy[away]> бб
<erikdude> бб
<tagezi> erikdude: если тебе влом красноглазить, то принимаешь как есть всё
<artus> erikdude, ubuntu управление частотой процессора тяжело забить в гугл? ))
<tagezi> и я тебе ссылку дал откуда ставить.. там вообще какпипастом всё делается
<artus> или ты думаеш что поисковику надо в нулях и единицах запросы скармливать? ))
<erikdude> artus: я конечно все равно под вайном не стану евку запускать)))) все таки думаю руки у меня  пока не оттуда растут... да и на компе нет смысла. он и так тянет 4 окна нормально))) это я на ноут поставил убунту
<artus> в убунте вообще можно не думать, тупо копипастить из гугла, на любой впрос по 15ть страниц мана со словами а теря копипастим это вот туда
<erikdude> да я это юпитер хочу)))))))))
<artus> erikdude, в еве щас траблы с питоном :D так что плясать там прийдетцо
<artus> и вааще, ты маны читай а не на чатик отвлекайся )
<tagezi> erikdude: блин, я тебе дал страничку с юпитером
<tagezi> http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/veshchi-kotorye-stoit-sdelat-posle-ustanovki-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<erikdude> да в еве щас проблемы не с питоном а с девами которые стали до бабла сильно жадными и проблема в крупных альянсах, которые покупают ежегодный чемпионат)))))))
<tagezi> на ещё раз
<artus> erikdude, а в первую очередь хоть по диагонали руководство новичка полистай на офсайте , линк в шапке на фак, ато так и будеш тянуть рпмки :)
<erikdude> tagezi: да видел
<tagezi> ну и чо тебя не устривает?
<artus> erikdude, да мне как то пофигу) я дня 4ре поиграл и забил))) туда или конкретно вникать или не лезть вообще )
<artus> и вообще, хочу кофе :(
<tagezi> )
<erikdude> tagezi: пишет что нет такой проги юпитер
<erikdude> artus: вот я тоже пару дней посмотрел на эту евку... понял что рыба не простая... и удалил.... а потом через недельку установил... пять лет назад
<tagezi> erikdude: ты чего тролишь чтоли просто?
<tagezi> у тебя её нет, а с какого фига у меня она тогда есть?
<artus> tagezi, зобань его, он троооль :D
<erikdude> ыыы)
<tagezi> там три ссылки в терминал скопировать
<tagezi> я спецом проверил сейчас.. всё работает
<erikdude> ага, делает чтото
<artus> tagezi, он тя испугался :D
<tagezi> )
<erikdude> а что он обновляет?
<tagezi> списки репов наверное
<erikdude> те 300 обновлений от которых я отказывался?
<erikdude> по виндовой привычки
<tagezi> я libastral.so не устанавливал
<artus> erikdude, угу, подожди пока до 320 дойдет, обновись и переставь систему
<erikdude> так соглашаться в апдэй манагере на обновления щас? там 290 обновлений
<artus> чем меньше убунта обновляет за раз - тем меньше вероятность что она навернетцо
<artus> так что как вариант можеш еще месяц потерпеть :D а там уже в нуля чистую, свежую ))
<artus> *с
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> erikdude:  sudo apt-get update
<artus> дист апгрейд
<artus> tagezi, тя прям учить всему надо) как маленький)
<tagezi> да пусть прогу поставит
<tagezi> он меня уэе реально заводит
<tagezi> ж*
<tagezi> простую операцию сделать не может по мануалу.. причем и читать то не нужно.. так по диагонали посмотрел
<erikdude> что ты злой то такой? все делается уже. я думал тут канал как раз для помощи, по крайней мере мне так казалось.
<artus> erikdude, это все происки проклятых империалистов , здесь тайное заседание кдеешников
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> erikdude: да, конал помощи
<tagezi> но помощь в убунте уже встроеная
<erikdude> чтото изза этого обновления все висит по дикому.... долго чтото
<artus> нормаально , так и должно быть
<tagezi> ты вообще после установки обновлялся?
<artus> tagezi, а зачем ))
<erikdude> неа, не обновлялся... говорюж.. виндовая привычка... нафих слать обновления
<tagezi> ну так вот, правило один, обновления выходят не просто так
<artus> erikdude, вобщем тутачки можеш автообновки поставить на автомат
<tagezi> никто тебе лицензию не поменяет при обнове
<artus> всеравно вероятность что сломается такая же как и потерпев месяц и натянув сразу пак обнов
<erikdude> ты не поверишь... у меня вин7 про лицензионная))))))))))
<artus> но рано или позно всеравно сломается) тут уже не от тебя зависит)
<tagezi> сломается то да.. но насколько критично будет это другой вопрос
<erikdude> то что оно сломаетцо и без меня - это я уж понял.
<artus> :D
<tagezi> и если руки перекрутит от тазобедреных суставов в район плеч, то всё кончиться хепиендом )
<artus> хотя если будеш поменьше левых реп добавлять , то глядиш и норм будет
<tagezi> если он будет рпм ставить, я думаю через неделю он по новой убу будет ставить
<erikdude> tagezi: по твоему если я не рублю в убунти и тд то у меня руки из тазобедренных ростут?
<tagezi> это выражение говорит о том, что 1) не читаешь мануалы; 2) не хочешь признавать необходимости чтения их; 3) или не выполняешь их указания
<tagezi> про сантехнику, слесарные работы, плотнецкие и ядерную физику тут не сказано )
<tagezi> а так же не сказано про интелектуальные способности
<erikdude> еще вопрос - это нормально, что команду апдейт дал в терминале... а запустился софтвар центр?
<artus> а фиг его знает, оригинал команды покажи
<erikdude> sudo apt-get update
<artus> ну так и надо вобщето
<tagezi> страно что запустился
<tagezi> хотя если ты не обновлялся долго такое бывает
<erikdude> он чтото поделал пописал в терминале а потом запустил апдейт манагер и софтвар центр
<tagezi> работаешь в терменале и гуи выскакивают )
<artus> erikdude, sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade перепиши себе куда нить, и потом сразу всю эту конструкцию можно в терминал, и репы перечитает, и обновки натянет
<erikdude> ок. не понял что это но скопировал)))))
<artus> tagezi, ну у него видать сошлось время и место дефолтного автозапуска автообнов
<tagezi> угу, скорее всего
<artus> erikdude, и репы перечитает, и обновки натянет :D
<artus> erikdude, просто после того как выполнитцо апдейт, оно сразу автоматом запустит апгрейд, благодаря мифическим &&
<erikdude> ок, почти понял)
<erikdude> все. юпитер поставился
<tagezi> не нужно ему про шел пока расказывать.. мозг взорвёться, потом опять монитор мыть )
<artus> tagezi, мм, а нафига ему юпитер? ))
<artus> tagezi, просто в шеле можно ве выполнить в надцать раз быстрее и с меньшими ошибками :)
<tagezi> ну, наверное у него ноут, он сним много бегает, и есму хочеться что бы он работал на пол часа дольше )
<erikdude> шел это когда ктрл алт ф1 и тд?
<tagezi> artus: это я знаю )
<tagezi> erikdude: для тебя пока что это может быть просто терминал
<artus> чето как то я думал что cpufreq рулит процом, но мож у вас там чето хитрое появилось
<erikdude> чтото юпитер странный... тупо макс перформанс повер сэйвинг и чтото между
<tagezi> ну скай советовал Jupiter
<tagezi> впринципе хорошая вещь, на свежей батарее у меня в раза время работы увеличиось
<artus> sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils && sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave и всееееееееее
<artus> вы чего тама строите то такое?
<artus> tagezi, дай ссыль почитаю про него
<tagezi> тебя слушать, особо после кофе вредно )
<artus> tagezi, :P
<artus> tagezi, вот ты еще скажи что я не прав :)
<tagezi> Первый полезен владельцам ноутбуков, а также нетбуков asus ee pc, так как обладает гибкими профилями энергосбережения (при переходе на его профили я на батарее в 2800mah получил увеличение автономного времени с 190 минут до 220 минут).
<tagezi> это с блога ская )
<tagezi> мне его мнения достаточно )
<tagezi> иногда)
<artus> угу, могу те еще расказать как тушить не юзаемые usb и сетевцю карту , но оно те надо? ))
<tagezi> erikdude: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<tagezi> хороший блог, много дельного можно найти )
<artus> tagezi, где там про юпитер то ?
<tagezi> artus: в серединке )
<artus> и что за мракобесие с sudo apt-get install synaptic ?
<erikdude> чтото не поставился кпуфрек
<artus> ага , и главное едиентвенную бекапилку в виде deja-dup  выпилить
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ну, я не всё по этомумануалу делаю )
<artus> короче очередная копипаста очередного мегахомячка который написал мегастатью
<tagezi> скай капипастит? я думал он сам пишет
<artus> аххахаа
<tagezi> ну да ладно.. у меня всё работает.. правда я сею что ставлю )
<tagezi> artus: а заставлять на баше скриптить новичка это чересчур.. он поставить то не может час прогу
<tagezi> хотя впринципе даже гуи уже придумали что бы вообщетолько мышкой водить и клавишь не касаться
<erikdude> да все поставлено.. тока не работает эта фигня как надо...
<erikdude> http://adminway.ru/regulirovka-chastoty-protsessora-s-promoshchyu-cpufreq-applet-v-ubuntu
<erikdude> типа этого надо
<artus> erikdude, sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils && sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave делай
<artus> ну и глянь стоит ли acpitool у тя
<erikdude> поставил эти акпитулс
<artus> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor чего говорит?
<erikdude> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-10072012-035113.php
<erikdude> говорит нет такого файла
<artus> cpufreq-info что говорит?
<erikdude> нет такого драйвера или драйвер неизвестен на этом ЦПУ
<erikdude> я так понял просто мой проц не поддерживается да? староват типа?
<artus> возможно , на paste.pro точный выхлоп скопипасть
<erikdude> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-10072012-035538.php
<artus> ну и как вариант sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq попробуй
<artus> erikdude, мне тебе команды тоже картинками давать? чтоб ты ручками их набивал? не вопрос, могу даже фотографировать и картинки вложив в док какой нить а потом документ под пароль тебе на почту высылать ) чтоб жисть малиной не
<artus> казалась
<tagezi> )
<erikdude> да не копирует он по ктрл инсерт
<erikdude> вставляет шифт инсерт... но
<erikdude> не копирует
<artus> а нафига? выделил мышой, средней кнопкой вставил
<artus> вернене по колесику нажал - оно вставит
<artus> erikdude, http://itmages.ru/image/view/588777/6396e42c подробный ман как подгрузить модули под разные камни и вообще заставить работать :D
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-10
<erikdude> хаха)
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> артус добрый, всегда идёт на встречу людям )
<artus> он первый начал :P
<erikdude> да блин... средней кнопкой вставляет
<erikdude> выделяю не копирует
<artus> добр блин добрыус до                                                                                                           │ amigo
<artus> уупссс
<erikdude> всё. башка взрывается. спать. спасибо что понянчились)))))))
<erikdude> удачи
<artus> шаа, я те видево ща дам
<artus> erikdude, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQbS4D519Yo&feature=youtu.be
<erikdude> со ссылкой видео????)))))))))))))
<erikdude> картинку ты посчитал недостаточно?)
<artus> не, как оно копипастит и вставляет) все мышой чисто
<artus> ну 1н раз на пробел тапнул
<artus> хыы, тытуб мне таки сменил ник на учетку которую я от балды регал в виде 2349234823048
<erikdude> ыыыы
<erikdude>  работает
<tagezi> блин
<artus> erikdude, воот, терь с чистой совестью можеш спать топать)
<tagezi> походу я завтра спать на работе уду
<tagezi> буду
<erikdude> тока как оттуда терь выдащить в пидгин))))0
<tagezi> artus: и тебе споконой ночи )
<gdane> народ а маны по юнити и писанине к нему гаджета есть подробные?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, тут?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: учитыавая, что он прикрутил ирку в жабир, то он тут
<sharikoff> вдска лежит.. меня спрашивают по всем телефонам я прячусь в чулане на 2 полке с луком
<sharikoff> между луковиц
<doronskiy[work]> лежание — одно из наиболее стабильных состояний
<sharikoff> на мотивчик катя возьми телефон..
<sharikoff> инк подними вдс нам ппц пам ппц опять
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: кстати о воровстве с маков
<skai-falkorr> lightread же копия reeder
<sharikoff> моя твоя не понимать =)
<doronskiy[work]> Дима, помаши маме!
<sharikoff> ручкой
<skai-falkorr> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-GoTaRr7glI8/T_qtorM-ZyI/AAAAAAAACCo/WCq5kDnUCTI/s1600/Window+++Logo.png
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: вот вам рсс читалка под бубунту
<sharikoff> так
<skai-falkorr> http://www.iclarified.com/images/news/11763/40059/40059.png
<skai-falkorr> а от риидер под мак
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ниче не напоминает?:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> это перегибы на местах
<sharikoff> тут слямзили оформление оси
<sharikoff> а не одну прогу
<skai-falkorr> а у мака есть прибитый гводихами ланчер?
<baronos> у мака же все прибитое вроде как :) как они еще патент на прибитость не оформили :)
<sharikoff> это? http://www.iguides.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=29895
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: это даш и юнити и гномощели:)
<sharikoff> а это ты про поле ввода где надо набирать название приложения?
<skai-falkorr> я про ланчпад, который даш в юнити. ну и имя ланчпад тоже уже давно юзается
<sharikoff> тада спотлайт
<sharikoff> http://macpages.ru/pages/spotlight--globalnyi-poisk-v-mac-os-x
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, тут, в курсе(
<sharikoff> Влад чо там стряслось?
<inkvizitor68sl> подсеть убежала в туман
<sharikoff> трам пам пам...
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а биглем пользовались в линуксах задолго до спотлайта
<skai-falkorr> я опять на форуме до бана достал модератора:)причем ему настолько личное, что за то, за что другим дают +20-30%, мне дали ридонли.потому что у него закончились аргументы и он почувствовал себя идиотом
<sharikoff> какой ты нехороший
<skai-falkorr> ага.взял и рассказал идиоту о том, что я считаю его идиотом:)
<skai-falkorr> когда они наконец прикрутят нормальный опенайди к вики, чтобы не надо было иметь регу на форуме, чтобы писать в вики
<chapt> русская википедия жжет. закрыли блин вики для протеста, а мобильная версия действует )) http://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux#section_7
<inkvizitor68sl> chapt, экзамены то сдавать надо)
<chapt> а зачем википедия для экзаменов?
<Kyshtynbai> а против чего протестуют?
<|rapidsp|> можно зайти и почитать
<Kyshtynbai> да уже. мне кажется, такой закон не примут
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: думаешь?
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: у нас закон любой могут принять, ибо едро имеет большинство в думе
<skai-falkorr> у нас за соблюдение 31 статьи конституции накладывают административное взыскание в размерах уголовного наказания
<skai-falkorr> а ты думаешь, что не примут?
<skai-falkorr> @voice chapt |rapidsp| Kyshtynbai skai-falkorr
<Kyshtynbai> чисто технически мне интересно как это могло бы быть реалзиовано)
<Kyshtynbai> *ли
<inkvizitor68sl> технически реализовано что?
<inkvizitor68sl> Kyshtynbai,
<Kyshtynbai> блокировка доступа к определенным сайтам
<doronskiy[work]> зачем технически? законодательно запретить провайдерам и пользователям использовать шифрование, прокси и прочую лабуду. когда будет светить реальный срок лет на пять-десять, никто не станет рисковать
<skai-falkorr> @voice "doronskiy[work]"
<NoOova> na translite mojno?
<skai-falkorr> !translit | NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> кря :)
<SergeyIT> бах-бах (с двух стволов) - падай, baronos )
 * baronos упал в озеро
<|rapidsp|> сезон открыт
 * SergeyIT думает - а кто бы его теперь в зубах принес (
<|rapidsp|> тут скай с войсометом пробегал... :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Извините что не по теме. Есть здесь матерые спецы по freebsd
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://pastebin.com/jUrEHSFy
<SergeyIT> checking for Magick-config... no
<SergeyIT> надо иметь его в пасе
<boris_t> /usr/ports/graphics/ruby-rmagick && make install clean
<boris_t> cd /usr/ports/graphics/ruby-rmagick && make install clean
<gridis> привет всем
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<erikdude> хай
<erikdude> ребят. как сделать бэкап? ну короче если я сломаю убунту, в том виде как она у меня щас есть, можно было бы сделать откат обратно
<erikdude> это реально?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сдonezilla и куча других программ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *clonezilla
<erikdude> JohnDoe_71Rus: человеку 3 день на убунте это будет под силу?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> erikdude: партишн меджик или подобное видел?
<erikdude> да, конечно
<baronos> надо по-жесткому, сломать и начать все заного :)
<erikdude> baronos: типа только хардкор?)
<baronos> ну дык
<erikdude> не... мне хардока хватает по жизни))))
<baronos> а так востановишь, потом забудешь че делал до состояния бэкапа
<erikdude> baronos: да я и так то не понимаю что я тут наделал))))
<baronos> а вообще  сломал, ищи решение починки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> erikdude: http://ubuntulogia.blogspot.com/2011/03/clonezilla.html
<baronos> логика и память твоих действий поможет :)
<erikdude> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо
<skai-falkorr> хмммм
<skai-falkorr> либо эстонцы такие вдумчивые, либо анекдоты не просто так придумали. среднее время пребывания из россии в блоге - полторы минуты. среднее пребывание в блоге из эстонии - 3 минуты
<_d4vid> ето из за незнания русского языка) пока он разобрался что там в блоге прошло 3 минуты^
<erikdude> у меня есть один знакомый из эстонии)))) мы когдато играли в одну игру с ним и еще кучей парней. Вот решили встретиться. Мы всегда его подстебывали на тему "заторможенности", хотя парень он нормальный... просто долгий. Ну так вот сама встреча.
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: ну ты же тоже не знаешь русский язык. но не думаю, что это удвоит время на чтение.
<SergeyIT> 3 мин - это время, чтобы понять, что там не эстонский язык
<erikdude> Естессно сели в питере в бар один, заказали покушать, выпить.... часа через 3 все были поддатые... еще через час - все в говно... но не он........
<skai-falkorr> erikdude: эстонец вам перепил. стыд то какой
<erikdude> Он напился уже позже... еще через часа 3)))))) На следующий день всем было плохо.... но к вечеру все выздоровели
<erikdude> Но не эстонец)))))
<erikdude> Он болел еще сутки))))))
<_d4vid> скай откудова тебе знать русский ли я или нет?
<erikdude> skai-falkorr: нет)))) просто он пил через одну со словами "йааа нэ успеваааайу")))))
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: а оно видно. в русском языке "это" пишется через "э", а не через "е"
<_d4vid> =)
<erikdude> Парни. вопрос по существу))))) Короче я делал установку убунты из винды. Через вуби. Он там задал вопрос размера установки - я ответил 16 гигов.... Походу я забил это пространство. Теперь мне пишет торрент что нехватает места. Как увеличить это п
<SergeyIT> erikdude, зачем тебе вуби? Брось каку!
<erikdude> ну блин.... просто у меня нет флэшки, ну не пользуюсь я ими... а с жесткого диска телефона он не захотел ставить)))) я всегда тлф использую как флэшку)))))) и лень было покупать болванку))))))) поэтому вуби из под винды. Вопрос всё также открыт - как ув
<gridis> erikdude ты жжешь, не пользуешься флешками? жалко 500р на 16гиговый хард переносной)))
<gridis> а времени на извращения с телефоном есть? )))
<erikdude> у меня на телефоне 16 гигов... и приэтом я могу туда заливать всё без подключения к компу.... по вайфай через админ страницу телефона..... мне так удобнее.
<erikdude> Вопрос всё также открыт - как увеличить дозволенное пространство?)
<SergeyIT> erikdude, вуби твое здесь мало кто видел
<erikdude> ясн
<erikdude> gridis: Kies air от самсунга глянь. удобная штука
<gridis> зачем оно мне? если у меня 5 флешек, 2 из которых с постонным набором софта который мне нужен
<gridis> *постоянным
<erikdude> видишь кому что... тут вопрос не в 500р... а в нафига оно мне... Раньше была 2гб - в телек втыкать чтоб кино смотреть. так терь тупо лан воткнул и все)
<SergeyIT> erikdude, а вот вуби точно никому не надо )
<erikdude> SergeyIT: да на самом деле я не уверен что смог бы поставить с диска.... вуби мне был проще в плане того, что всё понятно
<SergeyIT> erikdude, если все понятно, зачем спрашиваешь?
<erikdude> короче очень продуктивный разговор)
<gridis> Эрик
<gridis> у тебя не получается загрузиться, раз места нет или что?
<gridis> к чему вопрос то был?
<gridis> как увеличить ext4 раздел?
<gridis> конкретизируй тогда
<erikdude> Короче я делал установку убунты из винды. Через вуби. Он там задал вопрос размера установки - я ответил 16 гигов.... Походу я забил это пространство. Теперь мне пишет торрент что нехватает места. Как увеличить это пространство? На жестком мест
<gridis> что значит поставил 16 гигов, по до что ты их выделил? под линукс или под раздел с торрентом?
<gridis> ты можешь под линуксом загрузиться?
<gridis> если можешь сделай команду df -h
<erikdude> нет. раздел на которм стоит линь 100 гигов
<gridis> а 16 по до что выделил?
<gridis> ва -р
<gridis> df -h сделай и пришли мне
<erikdude> вуби спросил размер установки
<andrex> хех 16 гигов, он выделил под sqash раздел по этому под всю ситему, переставляй заново
<andrex> вуби жеш
<erikdude> как из терминала скопировать? ктрл инс не работает
<gridis> ты под линуксом?
<erikdude> убунта xfce
<gridis> ctrl+c не?
<gridis> либо выдели все и правой клавишей, скопировать...
<erikdude> не работает
<erikdude> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-10072012-164942.php
<SergeyIT> erikdude, http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=10172
<erikdude> SergeyIT: ясно(((
<gridis> я не вижу у тебя забитого раздела на 100%
<gridis> так что нехватка места тут не причем
<erikdude> gridis: в том и дело... что при установке через вубе дал максимум 16 гигов......
<erikdude> он даж меньше 16 сделал.......
<gridis> а так а чего ты дал максимум?
<gridis> конкретизируй
<erikdude> http://lana-pri.narod.ru/Laba13.files/image006.gif смотри тут
<andrex> яж уже выше написал чему он размер указал
<TolokonnikowN> привет народ, помогайте. что прописать в убунту 10ю04 что бы все удалить? что бы она была девтрвенно читса, как только что установленная?
<SergeyIT> erikdude, ты 8.04 ставишь?
<gridis> понятно авторазбивка силами вуби, это сильно
<erikdude> нет 12.04... просто картинка из инета
<TolokonnikowN> девственно*
<SergeyIT> TolokonnikowN, поставить заново
<gridis> я когда стер хард с виндой и с нужными данными, я перестал пользоватся этими костылями
<TolokonnikowN> долго, да и, почему то кажется, что граб слетит
<andrex> там нет разбивки там создаётся файл виртуальной фс и пишется всё в него, также как в виртуальной машине примерно
<SergeyIT> TolokonnikowN, 20 минут
<erikdude> andrex: а этот файл может тормозить систему? ну изза того что все так криво?
<gridis> в виндовый раздел?
<erikdude> gridis: раздел не с виндой
<TolokonnikowN> лан, пошел ставить
<andrex> erikdude: да, и ещё из за того что он в на диске с другой фс лежит
<gridis> получается накладных расходов в 3 раа больше
<gridis> *раза
<gridis> 3 сика на поиск 1 сектора вместо 1
<erikdude> ок. если буду сносить всё и ставить заного.... в какую фс форматировать раздел?
<gridis> если без заморочек, то ставь в ext4
<erikdude> винда будет видеть этот раздел в этой фс?
<gridis> винда ничего не умеет видеть кроме fat и ntfs
<gridis> если будешь делать отдельный раздел под торренты, то ставь туда xfs
<SergeyIT> но костыль есть
<erikdude> а на фат32 линух можно?
<Onkeltem> тупая java...
<gridis> линукс на фат?
<SergeyIT> erikdude, лучше на фат16
<gridis> Эрик, ставь тогда сразу на телефон по вайфай
<erikdude> SergeyIT: ага..
<gridis> или по ИК
<SergeyIT> erikdude, лучше книжки почитать для начала
<erikdude> короче либо жить в винде либо тут... понятно
<gridis> не совсем
<gridis> для начала как тебе сказали уже, почитай книжки....
<erikdude> gridis: мне просто торренту нужно чтоб были видны и в винде и тут
<gridis> линукс хорошо умеет работать с вин разделами, а для винды есть костыль... который работает через раз
<gridis> для торрентов сделай раздел на Ntfs
<baronos> надо жить дома
<gridis> и цепляй его и там и там
<erikdude> ок. понял
<Alagos> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, можно ли как-то изменить права на директории /proc и если нет - почему?
<erikdude> страннно. в папке с убунтой есть папка ХОСТ... в этой папке файлы, которые под виндой были на этом же разделе... то есть те самы гиги свыше 16.... читать их можно. писать туда нельзя
<|rapidsp|> Alagos: а пардон, зачем?
<Alagos> Это нужно для теста.
<Alagos> Это вообще возможно?
<SergeyIT> Alagos, создай там свою дир. и попробуй
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Alagos> Нужно сделать чтобы на определённые запускаемые процессы устанавливались определённые права. Как это можно сделать?
<Alagos> Так как, кто-то знает как редактировать права в /proc/<pid>?
<andrex> никто никак
<artus> а главное зачем
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну зачем люди ковыряют в носу и рассматривают все, что найдут:)научное любопытство жеж
<Onkeltem> http://softmagazin.ru/market/253111/ - кому комп?
<andrex> подари мне :D
<andrex> тока без вий
<gridis> 5 лямов, я что-то там не нашел оборудования даже на 1 )))
<andrex> винда же
<andrex> 5000 k вий всё остальное комп
 * skai-falkorr собирает pf-kernel 3.4.4
<skai-falkorr> интересно,а будет оно лучше 3.5.0-рц5?
<skai-falkorr> не.не собираю
<Alagos> Никто не придумал как изменить права запущенного в /proc/<pid>? :)
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<Alagos> Это нужно для тестирования некоего софта.
<artus> изменять права на /proc/? вы там че курите ?
<Alagos> Раньше мы курили, теперь мы нюхаем :)
<Alagos> Но что-то уже не торкает... Скоро колоть будем :)
<artus> заметно
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: дым от сожженных рукописей с листингами дмесг?
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: ты знал :)
<Alagos> Вы следующее скажите, права запускаемых процессов изменить из самой системы как-то можно или это нужно делать на уровне ядра?
<skai-falkorr> компиз играется:)жует мои ноги
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: вот что бывает когда долго не кормишь свой компиз )
<skai-falkorr> да он то недавно поел
<skai-falkorr> весь день спал, а сча проснулся
<skai-falkorr> он как штольман, любит есть мозольки
<Alagos> Ты за какие такие грехи кота компизом назвал?
<skai-falkorr> ну он умеет ронять систему, просто поугляв по клаве и тачпаду
<Alagos> Назвал бы его тогда лучше root nukem
<skai-falkorr> неее
<skai-falkorr> он компиз
<skai-falkorr> такой же непонятный и дикий
<[Raiden]> Зухель коннект (с) анек
<Alagos> Столько дикого и безудержного креатива
<Alagos> А какие-то несчастные права на /proc/<pid> изменить не можете :)
<NoOova> gospoda. u vas habr otkryvaetsa?
<Alagos> ДА :)
<_d4vid> net
<Alagos> Из кеша ;) Отсыпать тебе моего кеша немного? Чтобы и у тебя открылся :)
<Alagos> Уже работает :)
<_d4vid> у меня тоже не работает
<_d4vid> во заработал
<NoOova> on pod ddos?
<skai-falkorr> on pod lsd
<Alagos> Он над лсд! Он вообще правит миром! А кто он?
<erikdude> смотрю фильм в vlc. битрэйт вроде слабый. почему в htop отображается сразу несколько процессов влс и загрузка у каждого примерно по 25% цпу
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. Рекомендую smplayer
<erikdude> ок. попробую
<erikdude> да. он полегче оказался... и по функционалу он на виндовый КМплеер похож
<[Raiden]> скрывать ифейс можно, когда не нужен ctrl+c или я вешаю на средний клик в настройках
<erikdude> перемотка колесом порадовала
<erikdude> и счетчик пропуска кадров приятен
<sid_old> hi all
<erikdude> o7
<Robert3> test
<ubuntuhelp> Robert3, Понг.
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<erikdude> видели прикол
<erikdude> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%E5%ED%E5%F0%E0_%CC%E8%EB%EE%F1%F1%EA%E0%FF
<erikdude> закрыли вики сегодня
<erikdude> на сегодня
<baronos> кому нужна эта вики. пусть горит в ...
<andrex> *воде
<_d4vid> вики ток начало
<_d4vid> россия следует китаю)
<baronos> живет же китай и процветает)
<Henoxek> до Китая России далеко, она следует Белоруссии
<erikdude> чем там китай живет и процветает??? Так может заявлять человек, абсолютно нихрена не понимающий в экономике и финансах.
<erikdude> и только
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> я тут видел фотки провинциального города нинбо
<[Raiden]> процветают вполне подходящее слово.
<[Raiden]> может быть не все, как и везде где рыночная экономика и т.д.
<[Raiden]> н ов целом у них ок всё.
<[Raiden]> более ок чем у многих других )
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> я тут подумал о гениальной вещи
<shenmue> как нибуть замутить включения компа с клавы
<baronos> shenmue: гном3?
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0710/h_1341939464_2440160_53333e1439.jpeg
<baronos> в биосе вроде быоа такая функция
<shenmue> знаю только про сон и ждущий режим
<shenmue> в биосе вообще не видел
<[Raiden]> на некотором железе была функция включения по паролю с клавы.
<[Raiden]> в биосе
<[Raiden]> в биос пишешь слово, если набираешь - должно включаться
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0710/h_1341939519_6066151_f76810eace.jpeg
<[Raiden]> примерно вот так выглядит загнивающий китай ))
<erikdude> [Raiden]: тут дело в том, что их гипер-рост сейчас обернется полной разрухой потом. дело в том, что уже в 2014 году содержание их капитальных производственных мощностей будет обходиться выше, чем их чистая прибыль. Соответственно вся их капитальÐ
<erikdude> если хочешь - можем подискутировать...
<[Raiden]> erikdude: ну посмотрим как оно там будет. 2014 не далеко )
<[Raiden]> не, особо флудить лень.
<andrex> дожить бы ещё до 2014 го то
<[Raiden]> имхо от производств там зависит экономика во многих странах ) Так что будет делаться всё , что бы там производства продолжались и т.д.
<[Raiden]> тот же эпл без фокскона не соберет ни 1 айфон
<andrex> падать начнёт у китайцев экономика, хотябы по тому что людям надоест за копейки работать, да и пенсий у них там нет вроде
<[Raiden]> я ещё слвшал что в этом году банки китая самые прибыльыне в мире.
<erikdude> В том и дело, что уже через несколько лет изза стоимости труда в китае и стоимости содержания мощностей полностью пропадет смысл импорта из китая... То есть себестоимость товара + логистика из китая в страны назначения (а это сша и европа) - Ð
<[Raiden]> erikdude: у тебя плохой ирц клиент, не умеет 255+ мессаги разбивать на несколько
<[Raiden]> просто обрезаются в итоге
<[Raiden]> и европа) - �
<erikdude> а это сша и европа) - будет выше, чем построить завод и делать у себя
<andrex> инвистиций и экспорт инпорт упадёт, так как рабочая сила может стать либо дороже либо продукция в качестве упадёт вабще
<erikdude> andrex: да короче они надули мыльный пузырь за счет своей дешевой раб силы....
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю ) Посмотрим. Вообще, для России было бы неплохо что бы рост китая ограничился ))
<[Raiden]> во всех так сказать нишах
<andrex> для россии былобы не плохо в вто не вступать, и пошлины платить перестать
<erikdude> не во всех.... китай нам нужен... китай основной потребитель наших углеводородов и основной поставщик товара нам
<erikdude> нам выгодно только падения военпрома китая. так как кипии наших СУ и оружия стоят у них в 3 раза дешевле... индия уже часть заказов нашей оборонки перенесла на закупки у китая
<[Raiden]> насчет вто фиг его знает. Наверное могут быть и плюсы от вступления. Т.е. если мы сможет что-то произвести, то будет куда продать.... По идее.
<erikdude> мы сырьевая страна... нам нет смысла в вто.....
<[Raiden]> ну, надо с чего-то начинать... ) нельзя быть постоянно сырьевой.
<andrex> а продать мы и без вто сможем причём выгожнее
<_d4vid> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_ru.php?lang=ru
<[Raiden]> мб
<erikdude> надо сначала постоить производства по переработке чистого сырья, а уж потом в вто
<[Raiden]> ну идите и делайте это, если умные такие.
<andrex> ну и сырьём нам раскидыватся както щас не очень в пользу, мне кажется, на фоне всяких кризисов и прочей мути нужно гребсти себе
<andrex> я это делать не хочю и далёк я от политики както
<[Raiden]> Ну по хорошему да. Но как бы не выйдет. В общем-то очтасти это ещё от ссср досталось. Производство и экспорт тогда конечно были, по крайней мере в соцлагерь, но так же ссср и сырьё продавал.
<[Raiden]> нефть и газ точно
<rapidsp> единственное ради чего стоит - это продажа металла
<erikdude> ну вот именно... после переработки для поддержания все тогоже уровня доходов сырья требуется меньше. ведь стоимость выше намного
<[Raiden]> собсно 1 из причин его развала - искуственное снижение цены на нефть и как итог - дефициты в магазинах и т.д. )
<andrex> вот вот
<[Raiden]> ну , можно только надеться что РФ не повторит судьбу и не развалится на какие-нить области  поменьше. Т.е. успеет что-то построить помимо ресурсов ) Либо...
<[Raiden]> либо все будут так от них зависеть, что всё будет ок.
<erikdude> ну проблема в том, что уже нефти при тех же темпах добычи в РФ не останеться через 15 лет)))) у арабов меньше страны, но нефти столько же.... и добыча меньше
<erikdude> у них еще лет на 50 говорят
<[Raiden]> ну фиг его знает, может 15, а может и больше )
<erikdude> http://lib.rus.ec/i/70/217670/i_004.png вот старая картинка... уже прошло несколько лет с нее.... и выросли уровни добычи
<[Raiden]> чего мне в нашей стране ещё не нравится, так это ввоз радиоактивных отходов на хранение. Я незнаю масштабы ,но знаю что завозят.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а причем тут нефть собсно? )
<[Raiden]> мы говорили про ресурсы. нефть просто 1 из них
<erikdude> artus:  Доля нефти и газа в ВВП России увеличилась более чем вдвое с 1999 года, и по состоянию на 2 квартал 2008 года составила более 30 %. Нефть и газ составляют 50 % доходы российского бюджета и 65 % её экспорта»[364].
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> ку
<erikdude> и это в 2008
<artus> @voice erikdude
<erikdude> что это?
<artus> erikdude, причем тут нефть ? :)
<tagezi> артус кофе попил )
<artus> !v | erikdude
<ubuntuhelp> erikdude: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<erikdude> зашибись
<artus> угу
<andrex> да на оффтопили мы тут) а впичём тут нефть - всмысле к бубунте)
<artus> tagezi, пока только чай :)
<tagezi> artus: блин, а что тытогда такой активный? четыре плюсика уже на канале )
<erikdude> ну просто интересная тема... только наофтопили все... а предупреждение мне
<artus> erikdude, а ты как заводила :D
<andrex> было бы 5 один улетел кудыто
<artus> tagezi, а я к плючикам причем ? ))) меня вообще небыло
<erikdude> вот она россея)))))
<andrex> эт наверно скай постарался, и себя за одно
<tagezi> erikdude: заканчивай возмущаться ) ты маны прочел? )
<_d4vid> тут как при путине если не в теме с дубинками на тебя
<artus> и вообще больше 3х в дискусии это митинг :D
<tagezi> )
<erikdude> tagezi: да почитал чтото... потихоньку вдупляю... например понял что терминал проще чем софтвар центр)
<tagezi> да, митинги без согласования запрещены ))
<artus> erikdude, намного проще ))
<tagezi> +1
<erikdude> ну это для вас очевидно... а для меня... 3й день тут всего
<tagezi> erikdude: в консольке часто намного быстрее и проще что-то делать чем в гуи
<erikdude> да я просто даже в плане ресурсов... софтвар центр отъедает у меня 80% проца... а терминал при той же задаче копейки
<artus> erikdude, aptitude search zzz и ищет в репах все что есть с zzz в названии , можно apt-cache search , но оно ищет то что в кеше уже , вобщем как больше понравится так и пользуй )
<erikdude> о. ок. принял)
<artus> erikdude, + если на каждый чих наделать себе алиасов то будет вообще прекрасно
<tagezi> erikdude: да, аптитуда кульная штука.. хотя я её не люблю
<erikdude> а этот аптитюд надо еще поставить)
<tagezi> угу
<artus> erikdude, http://hastebin.com/wuficisini.rb что то как то так
<tagezi> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<erikdude> да поставил уж
<erikdude> artus: а зачем так много? просто инсталл низзя?
<artus> erikdude, а там на разные случаи жизни)
<tagezi> да, а случаи, как извесно бывают разные )
<erikdude> попробую разобраться
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G alias | wc -l
<artus> 131
<artus> маловато ))
<tagezi> )
<artus> tagezi, это я пол сотни выкинул еще
<tagezi> блин, так этоже запоминать ещё всё нужно
<tagezi> я думал алиасы имеет смыс ставить на часто используемые команды
<artus> tagezi, да вроде как на автомате. да и то что пользуется часто , или относительно часто
<andrex> я только на большие функции выставляю, чтобы это всё не набирать
<erikdude>  а как удалять через терминал проги?
<artus> хмм, хотя половину можно таки выкинуть
<artus> aptitude purge zzz
<tagezi> erikdude: man apt-get )
<tagezi> Ну или man aptitude
<tagezi> это вообще нужно было первым прочитать )
<erikdude> я так понял ты меня все мануалами закидываешь))))))
<artus> там всего то чтива на минут 5
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> а если сразу в консольке пробовать, то учить минут 15 ))
<andrex> ls /usr/share/doc
<erikdude> я про консольку
<erikdude> не про софтвар
<erikdude> центр
<artus> andrex, gedit /usr/share/doc/* :D
<andrex> гг
<baronos> гы
<artus> [/home/artus]% ls /usr/share/doc/* | wc -l
<artus> 13645
<artus> подууумаешш , всего то )
<tagezi> 10094
<tagezi> я более скромный )
<baronos> а повиснут ли иксы, или на первой тысячи гедит в сегфолт уйдет?))
<tagezi> повиснет намертво
<baronos> дома проверю
<tagezi> )))
<andrex> ща попробую
<doronskiy> мб оно столько и не станет открывать
<artus> baronos, ну я запуска так и не дождался) и прервал
<tagezi> ну, я даже проверять не буду ))
<doronskiy> неужели у разрабов не было мысли о таком
<tagezi> какой идиот откроет сразу 10 к документов
<baronos> я думаю гном на д7 выдержит :)
<artus> хотя ща запустил и попробую дождатся
<andrex> ну я правда незнаю как гедит тарболы сьест
<tagezi> artus: ты уже придумал команду чтобы их разом потом все закрыть? )
<andrex> сtrl c
<baronos> киллалл гедит
<artus> ооппаа, появился гедит))
<doronskiy> из консоли же, ктрл+с хватит)
<artus> хеее, запустился)
<tagezi> и все доки открыл?
<baronos> artus: надо быыло хтоп ставить поверх
<artus> он запущен
<baronos> гы
<artus> но чето фокус не удался
<tagezi> чото не открывает он все файлы
<andrex> открыл но не всё, надо было search заюзать
<artus> andrex, ага, грепать на наличие доков
<tagezi> эм.. он что-то их как каталоги пытался открыть
<andrex> ну дык там есть каталоги и в каталогах есть ещё и тарболы помимо доков
<artus> чето как то видео на тытуб долго льетця
<artus> *c
<andrex> я качаю весь ютуб)
<artus> andrex, гад)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> re
<andrex> Sergey_IT: пепелац купил?
<Sergey_IT> который?
<andrex> котрый как бочка с пропеллером
<Sergey_IT> мне велосипеда хватает
<shenmue> пыщ
<dreamOff> пыщь
<Sergey_IT> кыщь
<misha777> у меня слева значок Х-чат, когда наводишь на него курсором, то появляется надпись "Подготовка к установке"
<erikdude> а как долго держиться предупреждение в канале?
<shenmue> пока не осазнаешь свою вину
<shenmue> не покаялся - не прощен
<erikdude> ))))))))))
<erikdude> это все происки цензуры!
<misha777> и ещё как создать ярлык этого чата на раб. стол?
<Sergey_IT> клинописью
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> на ассемблере можно )
<misha777> на самой новой убунте
<tagezi> ага
<erikdude> а какже колдовство и закидывание в одну папку картинок с лапками кролика, кровью девственниц и слюной крокодила?
<tagezi> erikdude: ну тогда нужно на с++ писать )
<shenmue> это недокументированная возвожность иксчата
<shenmue> misha777 а вообще там автовход есть на любой канал
<tagezi> erikdude: снимут с тебя ) хотя чем он тебе  мешает не понятно )
<erikdude> да просто интересно...
<misha777> <shenmue> а имеено в виде ярлыка на раб. стол знаете как сделать?
<tagezi> misha777: kbyr gjcnfdm
<tagezi> линк поставь
<shenmue> сделай ярлык обычный. а так man xchat может там опции есть
<tagezi> shenmue: пример
<shenmue> м?
<tagezi> всмысле как в линухе сделать ярлык? )
<misha777> подскажите)
<baronos> создать текст. файл написать иксчат дать права на выполнениея в свойствах иконку чата и все
<misha777> <baronos> сейчас попробую
<shenmue> tagezi http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0710/h_1341949591_3973006_5fee544fc0.png
<shenmue> мда
<baronos> а вообще ставишт его в автозапуск и не паришся
<artus> на какие только извращения не идут чтоб автовход не настраивать) ну или банально алиас прописать в чатике для каналов
<Sergey_IT> misha777, в своем хоуме посмотри файл example.desktop, скопируй его в ~/Desktop и удивись
<tagezi> shenmue: а если у него юнити? )
<shenmue> пример? пример
<shenmue> тебе то что нужно?
<baronos> а не быстрей в юнити запусить чат через даш? винкей вводишь хчат ентер
<tagezi> быстрее.. но мне интересно что такое ярлык в линухе
<inkvizitor68sl> омайгад
<tagezi> просто скриптик?
<inkvizitor68sl> завязывает
<inkvizitor68sl> поставьте себе synapse дружно.
<inkvizitor68sl> завязывайте*
<baronos> у меня гш, там няяшная запусалка альт+ф2
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, для irc ? изврат)
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos, лучше synapse ничего нет
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, это говорит тот который сначала пиджин пилил а потом и гаджим ? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> гаджим я года 4 назад запилил
<shenmue> гаджим няшка
<inkvizitor68sl> и с тех пор только вкладки влево перенес, когда такая возможность появилась
<artus> а , ты про запускалку, я думал про im :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/589833/77b0fa14 кому интересно
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хотеть
<misha777> мне пора
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а чего хотеть) ?
<misha777> потом уже
<inkvizitor68sl> а запускалка у меня мегаумная.
<inkvizitor68sl> с телепатией
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, левую панельку
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, по ночам не храпит?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в редакторе настроек - tabs_position left
<artus> ок
<baronos> синапс не буду ставить ибо не нужен :)
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl, а если всё в одном окне то как оно всё?
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, мм?
<shenmue> ну и ростер и вкладки как в одном окне смотряться то?
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, фз.
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, они ж у меня в разных)
<erikdude> парни... а как посмотреть список каналов?
<shenmue>  /list
<Sergey_IT> а чего надо?
<erikdude> ну просто поболтать... хз очем... офтоп короче канал... желательно с телками))))))) а то скучно... жену отправил в отпуск к родне))))
<erikdude> боюсь список мне будет лень смотреть)))))0
<jillsmitt> есть какие-нибудь индикаторы места на диске на панель?
<andrex> #defocus хоть затрендись, на буржуйском правда
<erikdude> англ?
<andrex> ага
<erikdude> ну и норм
<erikdude> спс
<jillsmitt> erikdude, тут только лица с двумя Y-хромосомами
<erikdude> на всех каналах?
<erikdude> а.. ну да... ирк...
<erikdude> логично
<erikdude> ye njulf d dr gjqle gjnhtgk.cm c rtv ybnm)
<erikdude> ну тогда в вк пойду потреплюсь с кем нить
<artus> ))
<erikdude> там есть веселое приложение))))
<tagezi> erikdude: везёт тебе, времени много
<artus> вк зло ;0
<artus> *)
<tagezi> там только голодные бухи обитают ))
<tagezi> духи*
<artus> tagezi, и бухи тоже голодные )
<erikdude> tagezi: я просто не работаю официально нигде и ничем никому не обязан.... у меня максимум часа 2-3 в день занято бывает))))
<erikdude> и может вк и зло... но удобно
<artus> erikdude, тогда иди маны читай :D
<erikdude> не.... я ща другие пока книги читаю....
<erikdude> есть еще с 10 книг которые я сначала хочу прочитать, чтоб закрыть вопрос
<tagezi> erikdude: тогда иди их читай
<tagezi> потому что у тебя манов на пару лет чтения впереди )
<erikdude> tagezi: нееее. я не так серьезно нацелен на линь)
<tagezi> erikdude: ну тогда иди сидив контакте, прожигай свою жизнь )
<erikdude> ))))))) Это мне говорит человек, который также за компом 24/7)))))0
<Sergey_IT> здесь скоро как в вк тоже будет... тенденция (
<erikdude> в плане того, что пруться всякие нубы типа меня?))))))
<Sergey_IT> неее... иссякают темы (по тематике)
<Sergey_IT> и на форумах тоже наблюдается
<erikdude> Sergey_IT: то есть два выхода - либо тащить народ, который будет задалбывать вопросами)))) Либо отменять политику антифлуда в чате)))))
<Sergey_IT> политика уже давно антифлудная здесь
<Sergey_IT> то есть наоборот (
<erikdude> вово)
<tagezi> erikdude: я не 24/7 за компом
<tagezi> у меня часов 5-6 за компом в день и то не каждый
<andrex> 24/8 )
<tagezi> а скоро поход .. вообще оторвусь ))
<artus> tagezi, убунтоиды в походу не ходят
<Sergey_IT> ездят
<tagezi> я спортивным горным туризмом увлекаюсь поболее чем убунтой )
<tagezi> убунта это отдых от мышечных нагрузок )
<artus> туризм это правельно))
 * jillsmitt rollerblade new jack
<jillsmitt> в любом случае компьютинг интереснее
<artus> да нифига ниразу )
<jillsmitt> кто на что учился
<erikdude> не... путешествовать круто. я люблю... но не походы.. а в др страны. Осенью лечу во вьетнам и оттуда в камбоджу... Ох отрвусь
<tagezi> ногами прикольнее чем на машинке или какнить ещё
<tagezi> взял побольше, унёс подальше, и там всё это съел )
<erikdude> tagezi: я просто уже обленился
<tagezi> erikdude: то что ты осознаёшь это - это хорошо ) но всёравно не исправляет ситуацию )
<erikdude> да брось. у каждого свой фан
<tagezi> erikdude: да ладно ))) у всех глобально один фан ))))
<tagezi> при минимуме затрат получить максимум удовольствия )
<erikdude> почему при минимуме? в затратах тож есть кайф
<jillsmitt> erikdude, подцепишь какую-нибудь дрянь
<tagezi> затраты это ресурс, ресурс - это не только деньги, а так время, например
<erikdude> tagezi: да просто мне комфортнее приехать в другую страну и на мопеде или машине по ней поколесить.. или по россии на машине... не люблю с рюкзаками... В машину загрузил человек 7 с гитарками и тд.
<erikdude> Да поехал гулять куда угодно
<tagezi> в итоге человек всегда выбирает способ который при минимуму задействования ресурсов, получает максимальное удовольствие )
<erikdude> героин...?
<erikdude> ))))
<tagezi> erikdude: добавь в свой список книг "Экономическая теория"
<tagezi> любой учебник для вузов
<Sergey_IT> Капитал
<erikdude> капитал читал)
<erikdude> tagezi: вот экономике как раз меня не надо учить.... Я уже предупреждение схватил тут за поднятие дискуччии про китай))))
<Sergey_IT> остальное - интертрепация
<erikdude> Sergey_IT: но капитал в современном понимании конечно детский лепет... хотя он обязателен к прочтению, прежде чем приступить к чему либо более серьезному
<Sergey_IT> erikdude, основы то в нем
<tagezi> да, капитала достаточно что бы понимать тему
<tagezi> хотя экономическая теория уже давольно далеко ушла
<Sergey_IT> ...от народа
<tagezi> )
<erikdude> я если честно больше не теорию читаю... а разбор полетов.ю... скажем так ситуационные экономические и полит книжки... то есть разбор полетов что и почему, и как следовало бы...
<Sergey_IT> ну как следовало бы - это всегда хорошо описывают
<erikdude> да понятно... советчиков то всегда много...
<erikdude> Как говориться: Я бы сделал лучше, но мне помогали))))
<erikdude> Во вообще меня девки убивают
<erikdude> Общался с девушкой и заметил ей. Говорю что фамилия у нее как у  Венеры Милосской.... В ответ "кто это?")))) вот как пссле этого общаться?
<tagezi> есть старая китайская ))) пословица: теория 30% практики
<andrex> тыб ещё сколько лет "правильных" поинтерисовался
<erikdude> andrex: маленькая... 20 лет... ну все равно... простите. такие элементарные вещи... по щам бы ей и ее родителям
<andrex> ну - лет 7
<erikdude> да не... я видел ее вживую)
<tagezi> лан
<tagezi> всем всего хорошего
<erikdude> а есть эквалайзеры хорошие бля общего выхода? не в плеере?
<andrex> wtf?
<erikdude> для
<erikdude> сорри
<erikdude> ))))
<andrex> во
<erikdude> ыыыыы, зато как складно получилось))))
<andrex> pulseaudio-equalizer к примеру
<erikdude> спасип
 * andrex убил хром
<erikdude> что за хром?
<andrex> google chrome
<andrex> который
<erikdude> который браузер? а как его можно убить?
<andrex> я его снёс
<andrex> достал онменя
 * andrex убёг
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-11
<skai-falkorr> @devoice skai-falkorr Kyshtynbai
<baronos> самрдевойс :)
<baronos> о*
<Kyshtynbai> всем утра
<skai-falkorr> я и не такие фокусы могу:)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: владею в совершенстве бароносвойсом:) показать?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: а давай, всетаки войс это плюсик, а не минус :)
<jillsmitt> где у ритмбокса список директорий для слежения за аудиотекой?
<Rustok> Где в 12.04 Unity настройки яркости экрана? p5kpl-am со встроеным видео.
<Rustok> На ноуте дома есть этот индикатор, а тут на работе поствил на тестовой машине и ничего не видать :)
<baronos> jillsmitt: правка - параметры - музыка - следить за фонотекой
<jillsmitt> baronos, а список то там где?
<jillsmitt> я вот надобавлял директорий, теперь хочу чистку сделать
<jillsmitt> все, что я указываю добавляется в некий список
<baronos> слева панель, там списки недавно добавленых и так далее
<jillsmitt> baronos, эмм, ну хотелось бы просто директорию исключить
<baronos> плагины погляди, может чего будет.
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Aceler> Добрый
<Aceler> Кто-нибудь знает удобный способ синхронизировать ассоциации файлов между разными DE?
<Aceler> Точнее, между приложениями разных DE.
<yurau_> например?
<Aceler> Например, рабочая среда XFCE, запущен ktorrent, тунар открывает видеофайлы x-video-avi через VLC, как хочет пользователь, а ktorrent свежескачанные фильмы показывает в miro
<Aceler> Понятно, что kcmshell4 filetypes решает проблему, но вручную, хочется автоматики.
<SergeyIT> хочется - сделай
<Aceler> SergeyIT: и из песочницы тоже свалить?
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<SergeyIT> сделаешь - расскажешь ;)
<Aceler> Халявщики детектед.
<gridis> это называется сообщество, 1 разбирается, другие учатся на его опыте ))) в идеале конечно
<SergeyIT> ага - линукс = халява
<Aceler> <illegal characters sequence>
<Aceler> facepalm
<gridis> Кто нибудь уже настраивал XCP + openstack?
<Aceler> gridis: сообщество, это когда разбираются все вместе. А потом один кто-то находит и делится со всеми остальными. А если один разбирается, нахрена ему все остальные.
<yurau_> Aceler: надо проинсталлировать прогу которая делает ассоциации и там настроить
<gridis> Асeler: 1 осилить все темы сразу не сможет, поэтому каждый разбирается либо в одиночку, либо с теми же, кого в данный момент волнует эта тема.... я не отвергал возможность разбираться сообществом, но сообщество нужно для того, когда 1 разобрался и поделился Ð
<Aceler> gridis: к счастью, нет.
<Aceler> По крайней мере, пока ещё… )
 * Aceler ушёл разбираться в одиночку.
<erikdude> всем привет. Недавно поставил прогу Jupiter. Как ее удалить... ? В софтвар центре ее нет
<gridis> а чем она тебе мешает?
<erikdude> 1. она постоянно загружается при запуске. 2. не функциональна
<gridis> apt-cache search jupiter
<erikdude> а далее?
<Aceler> пакет называется pyjupiter, если вы об этом
<Aceler> Если ставился с PPA, можно использовать ppa-purge
<erikdude> да, он вывел это название. а команда на удаление какая?
<Aceler> или найти его в synaptic
<Aceler> erikdude: apt-get remove
<gridis> apt-get autoremove jupiter
<gridis> Aceler а ты вообще в чем разбираешься... ?
<Aceler> gridis: а ты?
<erikdude> спасибо
<gridis> xcp+openstack
<savask> Добрый день. При попытке открыть порт, я обнаружил, что даже при полностью выключенном файрволе все порты оказываются закрытыми. У меня нет роутера как такового, только модем для оптоволокна и коммутатор, но всё же я решил проверить его настройки 
<artus> savask, вреш, вреш , вреш, по дефолту в убунте все открыто
<savask> artus: Кто сказал что по дефолту? :-P
<artus> savask, ну раз ты уже лез чето закрывать то значит ты осилил ман по iptables, посему какие могут быть вопросы то )
<savask> artus: Я когда-то закрыл всё кроме одного порта (с ufw, который для дураков)
<artus> savask, зачем? ))
<savask> Ну, для безопасности :-)
<artus> параноя )
<savask> Работало же, в конце-то концов.
<artus> savask, sudo iptables -L на пасту
<savask> artus: http://pastebin.com/JUKnNVp6
<artus> savask, "даже при полностью выключенном файрволе " чето как то не соответствует той картине что я вижу )
<artus> куча бессмысленного и беспощадного бреда :D
<savask> Ой
<savask> Сейчас-сейчас, всё будет как надо.
<savask> artus: http://pastebin.com/KPew7Dui
<artus> savask, думаеш это мение бредовое? ))
<savask> artus: Ну, я всё выключил, честно.
<artus> iptables -F && iptables -X
<artus> savask, http://hastebin.com/nibegiyupa.mel вот так будет если сбросил))
<artus> savask, ато как то DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere нифига не корелируется с отключил ))
<savask> artus: Так теперь и есть.
<savask> artus: Как скоро я увижу эффект, доктор?
<Civil|2> savask: на первом же новом соединении должен уже
<artus> savask, после ptables -F && iptables -X - моментально)
<savask> Хмм
<savask> Тогда не помогло :-(
<artus> оно не могло не помочь, ибо по дефолту акцепт на все
<artus> и вообще, ufw вообще нельзя трогать :)
<savask> artus: Я захожу на сайт с проверкой порта, а он мне "Порт закрыт"
<artus> savask, молодой человек, у вас на этом порту что то поднято ?
<artus> или от балды порт проверяем? ))
<savask> Будет поднято.
<artus> savask, а чего там сайт должен увидеть если на том порту никого нет и никто не отвечает?
<artus> savask, ты разницу между заложеная кирпичем дверь и дома никого нет понимаеш? ))
<savask> Хорошая аналогия.
<artus> в первом варианте даже если есть кто дома - входа нет, во втором дверь тоде вроде как закрыта ))
<savask> Я заложенную кирпичом дверь и без хозяев смогу определить.
<artus> savask, а чего у тебя там висеть то должно?
<savask> artus: Серверок для игры :-)
<artus> ты его уже поднял?
<savask> Нет пока.
<artus> и че ты хочеш тогда ?
<savask> Кирпичей хочу
<artus> поднять не , прежде чем смотреть на порты ?
<savask> artus: Спасибо, заработало.
<artus> :)
<savask> Сервер поднял, порт проверил - всё работает.
<doronskiy> artus, ну забыл он, чего ты привязался к человеку)
<artus> savask, ну вот наглядный пример про кирпичи и двери :)
<savask> doronskiy: Нет, всё правильно. Просто я дуб-дубом в таких делах :-)
<Civil|2> savask: iptables - это дверь, заложенная кирпичом изнутри
<Civil|2> savask: с виду и там и там амбарный замок
<Civil|2> только вот если у тебя iptables - открывай не открывай, а там кирпич
<artus> Civil|2, не. это всякие ufw закладывают изнутри ) а потом сам ходи и пытайся дырок себе наковырять)
<Civil|2> artus: я аналогию проапгрейдил )
<doronskiy> savask, для профилактики паранойи могу порекомендовать fail2ban — имхо, хорошая вещь
<doronskiy> в дебиане есть в стандартных репозиториях, наверное, в убунте тоже
<savask> Хмм, посмотрю.
<misha777> у меня tweak-tool установилась нормально, но когда запускаю значек - ничего не происходит
<misha777> версия Убунту 12.04 LTS
<baronos> через терминал запусти, погляди че пишет
<baronos> и какой твик-тул кстати. убунту-твик-тул или гном-твик-тул?
<misha777> <baronos> GNOME 3
<misha777> с его помощью можно ярлыки на раб. стол создавать вроде как
<misha777> мне надо или готовый набор команд или галочку поставить
<misha777> <baronos> есть убунту твик, без тул. но там ярлыки не на все можно выставлять
<misha777> Traceback (most recent call last):
<misha777>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-tweak-tool", line 22, in <module>    import gi ImportError: No module named gi
<misha777> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=190825.0 вот нашел, сейчас попробую
<baronos> misha777: ты расширение usertheme ставил? и как ставил?
<misha777> <baronos> нет, не ставил
<misha777> а всё равно не запускается твик-тул
<baronos> попробуй sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<misha777> <baronos> нормально прошло, однако по значку так и не запускается
<baronos> а через терминал запускается?
<erikdude> парни. подключил телефон к компу в режиме съемный диск.... где искать то его?
<erikdude> снят вопрос
<misha777> нет, выдало что выше в чате написал, если конечно это правильно имя программы (gnome-tweak-tool)
<baronos> misha777: ща погоди
<misha777> gnome-tweak-tool.desktop - так тоже пробовал
<misha777> ок
<baronos> misha777: открой в текстовом редакторе /usr/bin/gnome-tweak-tool измени строку #!/usr/bin/env python на #!/usr/bin/python попробуй так
<misha777> <baronos> хорошо, потом доложу
<misha777> <baronos> класс! ура!
<baronos> misha777: ;)
<baronos> misha777: на крайний случай, все эти настройки можно найти dconf-editor
<baronos> misha777: имею ввиду которые в gnome-tweak-tool
<misha777> <baronos> этот файл пуст
<misha777> или он не в bin
<Sergey_IT> bin или не bin - вот в чем вопрос....
<misha777> а синапсис находит лишь dconf-editor.png
<baronos> misha777: ааа, у вас в убунту он поди не установлен по дефолту
<misha777> <baronos> видимо да
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, "у вас в убунту"... я попрошу... на #debian
<baronos> ага
<scratchx[x]> привет всем
<scratchx[x]> кто юзал I2p Сети?
<scratchx[x]> есть какой смысл в них на данный момент?
<tagezi> всем привет
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: привет
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<tagezi> ку
<ur5imw>  ау , есть кто?
<andrex> нет
<ur5imw>  ну это радует
<ur5imw>  вопрос такой
<ur5imw>  после недельного простоя не могу запустить  ОСь даже в востановительном режиме... что делать?
<shenmue> меня кстати тут тоже нет
<shenmue> а бароноса нету =(
<baronos> shenmue: ага :)
<shenmue>  ur5imw железо
<shenmue> а так в вопросе вообще никакой инфы
<ur5imw>  ноут леново
<andrex> !log | ur5imw
<ubuntuhelp> ur5imw: Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> намёк ясен?
<ur5imw>  andrex:  да, ... но что потом? после изучения логов?:)
<baronos> через лайф пытаться восстановить
<ur5imw>  baronos:каким образом?
<andrex> !paste | ur5imw или сюды ошибки
<ubuntuhelp> ur5imw или сюды ошибки: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<ur5imw>  andrex:  сейчас по роюсь
<ur5imw> andrex: глупый конечно вопрос но в каких именно логах?
<shenmue> когда ос не запускается? граб работает. дальше что?
<andrex> дмесг сислог
<misha777> или же зайти через другой винчестер, загрузочную флешку в /var/log/ , если и загрузчик молчит
<misha777> хотя не уверен, что пустит
<andrex> и вабше что пишет при попытке загрузится?
<ur5imw>  shenmue: да работает ,  выводит проблемы блоками в sda5 ( у меня там ОСь) потом mountall fsck/
<shenmue> ну так и пиши в следующий раз
<ur5imw>   после этого  уходит в глубокий стопор при этом  реагирует  на клавиши
<shenmue> а не " у меня чота не работает"
<ur5imw>   shenmue: ну так не все сразу:)
<misha777> попробуй с диска загрузочного с Ubuntu войти в каталог log
<misha777> но это не проверенный мною метод, просто мысли вслух
<ur5imw> я сдлругой оси захожу но выше указаного  невижу
<misha777> незнаю, подожди ответа знающего человека, я новичёк в этом
<ur5imw>  misha777 ответ уже  дан. курите маны:)
<shenmue> baronos, ржаку хошь?
<misha777> вопрос не по теме. кто разбирается в ноутбуках, какой посоветуете, чтобы не очень дорогой как у Sony, но и чтобы не тормозил, а экран 17.3" желательно?
<ur5imw>  вот последние 2 строчки из выше указаного лога  ( индеитичные)Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<misha777> точнее кто уже на практике сталкивался с хорошими моделями, проверенными, с хорошим экраном не маловажно
<andrex> Osborne 1 xD
<baronos> shenmue: давай)
<misha777> такой hp probook 4535s (a6e33ea) красивый и тормозить не будет, но экран как бы с помехами в виде линий вертикальных по всему экрану, много линий, причем у друга на леново так же
<misha777> ноутбуки подорожали, а качество ухудшилось, экранов особенно
<andrex> Osborne 1 бери cpu 4 mhz ram 64 kb rom 4kb самые передовые технологии в тетрис даже можно поиграть
<andrex> xd
<misha777> в нашей стране на Sony гарантия 2 года, на остальные 1
<baronos> misha777: бери мак и ставь убунту :)
<misha777> <baronos>дорого
<Sergey_IT> зато можно будет сказать - дорогой мой ноутбук
<shenmue> лучше три компа купить вместо макбукака
<Sergey_IT> или четыре
<andrex> ну да, за туже цену 3 такихже можно взять
<shenmue> и облепить наклейками аппле
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> в какой скрипт можно дописать команды для выполнения их при запуске?
<Vladislaw> а то записал где-то алиас, и теперь найти не могу :(
<Vladislaw> не помню куда писал его. о ".bashrc" тогда не знал еще.
<Vladislaw> в какой скрипт можно дописать команды для выполнения их при запуске?
<andrex> cromtab rclocal в утилиту автозапуска дм итд
<Vladislaw> andrex, спасибо
<Vladislaw> нашел свой алиас в rc.local, снес и запишу теперь в .bash_aliases
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-12
<mva> >> cromtab
<mva> конан детектед
<misha777> обновил с ubuntu 10.10 до 12.04 LTS . Теперь подскажите как зайти в настройки Огненной лисы? куда нажать...
<misha777> можно только панель инструментов настраивать
<misha777> ещё приложение ubuntu one не отвечает
<misha777> переустановить Firefox?
<Chrome5162> ребят) я иксы походу сломал ))
<Chrome5162> помогите починить))
<Chrome5162> экран загрузки ни одна оболочка не запускаеться
<Chrome5162> ввожу пароль ничего не происходит через секунду опять экран входа что такое то...
<misha777> переустановил firefox через центр приложений, и всё равно не вижу настроек
<misha777> как зайти в настройки firefox
<chapt> misha777 edit - preferens - нет?
<misha777> <chapt> нету
<Chrome5162> ула иксы починил))
<chapt> misha777 второй - путь сбросить все по дефалту /home/.mozilla/ папку перенеси куда нибудь
<chapt> она там настройки вроде как хранить
<chapt> точнее /home/user/.mozilla
<mva> точнее ~/.mozilla
<mva> чтобы не промахнуться
<Chrome5162> а можно сделать что бы при запуске системы диск автомотически монтировался
<baronos> !fstab > Chrome5162
<ubuntuhelp> Chrome5162, please see my private message
<Chrome5162> благодорю
<Onkeltem> почему я не могу на убунту с телефона прислать файл по Bluetooth?
<Onkeltem> Девайсы подружены, сконнекчены
<Onkeltem> На мобиле - дроид
<Onkeltem> Убунта вообще никак не реагирует на то, что ей файло пытаются прислать
<Onkeltem> А дроид сообщает - Not sent. Причем в лучших традиция венды - никакой доп информации
<Onkeltem> Превратили никсы в венду одним словом...
<Chrome5162> хх
<Onkeltem> Перегрузил телефон. Всё по-прежнему. Пишет Connected, все дела. А файлы не отправляет: Connection Failure.
<Onkeltem> Комп точно также не может отправить ни один файл на телефон - просто крутит своей иконкой и ничего не происходит. В логи правда не смотрел - решил вообще забить, сделав в очередной раз вывод, что Bluetooth - поделка
<baronos> проще кабель, ну или вайфай использовать :)
<Chrome5162> ну или флэшка на крайняк
<Onkeltem> угу
<Onkeltem> Просто я сделал фоту одного девайса, чтобы вставить в письмо, которое пишу тут, и подумал - ну как быстрее всего?
<Onkeltem> Там же есть иконка Share, и первый пункт - Bluetooth. А у меня на столе лежала китайский гвоздик блютусный. Я его воткнул, Убунта радостно всё тут же опознала и забегала
<baronos> дропбокс используй :)
<Chrome5162> обычным письмом :D
<Chrome5162> тоже вариант
<Onkeltem> baronos: на телефоне?
<Chrome5162> андроид
<baronos> Onkeltem: угу, он автоматом будет выгружать фото с телефона, а на пк ты уже её куда хочешь посылай.
<baronos> Onkeltem: при условии что инет будет на телефоне
<Onkeltem> baronos: ща попробую. Есть.
<baronos> Onkeltem: там у них официальное приложение, так что все гуд. еще можно min.us использовать, через него можно фото делать камерой и тут же выгружать.
<erikdude> парни, а убунта с двумя мониторами работает?
<Lorgus> чпок
<Lorgus> т.е. hi all
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: а еще можно запустить personal file sharing настройки в убунте и поставить галочку на  пункте (принимать файлы по блютус)
<erikdude> ок. работает... 2 монитора. но тут такой момент. в выборе разрешения только 1440 на 900... при том что нативное 1366 на 768.... есть ли какойто принудительный режим? или прога управления мониторами?
<erikdude> парни, помогите
<erikdude> парни, помогите плиз. поставил arandr, но по мануалам не могу сделать новое разрешение.
<erikdude> 2 монитора. но тут такой момент. в выборе разрешения только 1440 на 900... при том что нативное 1366 на 768.... есть ли какойто принудительный режим? или прога управления мониторами?
<Kyshtynbai> xrandr конольный, графическа прогенция - arandr. sudo apt-get install arandr
<Blanco_D> Каждый раз прих входе в систему приходиться писать в консоль одну строчку. Как сделать что бы она автоматом принималась?
<Kyshtynbai> на вскидку, первая ссылка из гугля http://askubuntu.com/questions/27610/shell-command-to-autoload-programs
<Blanco_D> Kyshtynbai, Я по английски знаю только три слова)
<Kyshtynbai> Blanco_D:
<erikdude> Kyshtynbai: тут такая тема, там нет моего разрешения экрана... я поставил и xrandr и arandr с gui. Но вот чтото с мануалами не могу разобраться как добавить разрешение 1366на768
<Kyshtynbai> Blanco_D: добавь в кронтаб такую запись: @reboot твоя_команда
<Kyshtynbai> Blanco_D: кронтаб редактируют командой crontab -e
<Kyshtynbai> erikdude: хм... ну тогда фиг знает. разрешение-то стандартное для ноутбучного 15 дюймового монитора
<Kyshtynbai> покажы вывод xrandr
<Blanco_D> Kyshtynbai, Спасибо!
<erikdude> Kyshtynbai: у меня 2 монитора... ноут хавает 1280-800... а на внешнем по вга надо 1366
<Blanco_D> Kyshtynbai, Ещё глупый вопрос есть, если команды нужно выполнить две по очереди, нужно две строчки писать и в каждой вначале @reboot ?
<Kyshtynbai> между командами поставь &&
<Kyshtynbai> в одной строке
<Blanco_D> Kyshtynbai, Спасибо ещё раз!!
<Kyshtynbai> команда_1 && команда_2
<erikdude> Kyshtynbai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087815/
<Kyshtynbai> действительно, нет
<Kyshtynbai> ну знаешь что... попробуй так: xrandr --size 1344x768
<erikdude> спасибо КЭП)))))
<Kyshtynbai> *1366x768
<erikdude> нет, так не катит
<erikdude> короче если сделаю по манам - отпишу
<erikdude> ааа ееееее))))
<erikdude> сделал
<Kyshtynbai> как делал?
<erikdude> ща дам в пастбин
<erikdude> блин. не копирует вааще из терминала... средняя кнопка тупо дублиирует в терминал
<erikdude> Kyshtynbai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087844/
<Kyshtynbai> СПасибо, может, пригодится.
<erikdude> меня начинает втыкать убунта)))) хоть четвертый день не на винде, но мне уже не винда нравиться)
<yurau> erikdude: 4й день а уже в такие дебри лезешь
<erikdude> да просто хочеться то как человеку тут сидеть, на норм экране)
<erikdude> столкнулся с проблемой - неохотно переключает разрешения добавленые. после добавления ошибочного разрешения - надо удалять обязательно...
<yurau> не надо трогать нормально работающее разрешение
<yurau> надо просто его использовать
<erikdude> тут такой момент - у меня экран внешний имеет нативное разрешение 1366на768
<erikdude> а стандарт предлагает 1440на900 либо 4:3 форматы
<erikdude> так что надо трогать
<erikdude> вот и славно. заставил монитор ноута работать на разрешении внешнего монитора. так что теперь пустых полей на внешнем мониторе нет. При разнице в разрешениях оболочка оставляла размеры всех полей и окон максимум на наименьшее разрешение.
<erikdude> xrandr
<erikdude> сорри не то окно
<erikdude> нестабильно работает этот xrandr
<erikdude> после перезагрузки сбрасывает... да еще ии на оба монитора частоты меняет блин
<Kyshtynbai> ну чтобы не сбрасывало, надо имхо курить xorg.conf
<erikdude> да тут больше вопрос не в сбросе, а в том что частоты одинаковые применяет.... ну и до того что ты написал я не дорос)))) 4 день на убунте))))
<skai-falkorr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqAUmgE3WyM&feature=player_embedded
<skai-falkorr> смотреть тока в 1080р
<Kyshtynbai> Вешь!!
<Kyshtynbai> *ш
<Kyshtynbai> тьфу ты
<Kyshtynbai> щ
<erikdude> )))))ыыыыыы\
<erikdude> в избранное))))
<skai-falkorr> таку подрубить куда нить, написать "НЕ НАЖИМАТЬ". и смотреть за реакцией людей
 * Kyshtynbai засобирался домой.
<skai-falkorr> а еще к ней провода подвести, чтобы казалось опасным.и написать, например, что это выключатель света
<skai-falkorr> или кнопка самоуничтожения
<skai-falkorr> всего 40 баксов стоит
<skai-falkorr> блин.а бабла то и нет
<Kyshtynbai> ещё от усб чтоб питалась
<Kyshtynbai> и в белом корпусе с яблочком. типа гаджет от эппл.
<skai-falkorr> он от батареек.и ему их надолго хватит, учитывая его функционал
<skai-falkorr> Ok, so it's a black box, sort of shiny, with a switch on top. But what does the switch do? Does it launch a nuclear attack? Does it terminate someone you don't know somewhere in the world? Does it make bacon magically appear? You stare at it over and over, hour after hour, until you can't take it anymore. You turn it on. And out of the box, a little finger pops out and turns the unit back off. That's all
<Kyshtynbai> ни фига себе, в Нерезиновой двадцать девять градусов цельсия. а я и не заметил под кондеем.
<skai-falkorr> it does, and the smile on your face is proof it works.
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это почти к любому софту/оси относится - ты их запускаешь, а они падают... и так постоянно
<skai-falkorr> и почему я такой странный?за 40 баксов можно купить ченить полезное
<useless_box> троллокоробошка
<[Raiden]> закрывай пока не вылезли
<useless_box> [Raiden]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqAUmgE3WyM&feature=player_embedded
<useless_box> [Raiden]: она уже закрыта
<useless_box> и не позволяет себя включить
<[Raiden]> ))
<useless_box> такой коробкой троллить тех, кто не способен не нажать выключатель
<useless_box> всего 40 баксов
<[Raiden]> там рядом ещё https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Z86V_ICUCD4
<SergeyIT> useless_box, банометом проще
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=287qd4uI7-E
<IchEsseDichAuf> столкнулся с такой проблеммой,  даже и не знаю, как сформулировать правильно
<IchEsseDichAuf> написал udev правило, при подключении камеры должен выполниться скрипт
<IchEsseDichAuf> всё отлично выполняется, правило подходит, но
<IchEsseDichAuf> в скрипте нужно вызвать zenity, чтоб визуально показать, что мол всё хорошо.
<IchEsseDichAuf> так вот дело в том, что zenity не отображается, я тут уже и разные значения $DISPLAY испробовал
<IchEsseDichAuf> и всё ни к чему не приводит.
<useless_box> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<useless_box> в самое начало
<useless_box> echo $DISPLAY
<useless_box> так узнать текущий
<useless_box> ну и слип.а то удев выполнится.зенити вызовет.а у тебя еще иксы не загрузились
<[Raiden]> ещё нажо что бы юзер был тот же. иначе может оказаться ещё 1 проблема, помимо переменной.
<[Raiden]> читать про xhost и про разрешения
<[Raiden]> нужно*
<[Raiden]> можно ещё разделять
<useless_box> IchEsseDichAuf: ну в общем понял, куда тебе курить?
<[Raiden]> 1. скрипт для удев делающий переменную или файл-флаг , 2. скрипт ддля гуи проверяющий это и делающий второе дейсвие.
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<Scrimmer> воцап всм
<[Raiden]> ку
<IchEsseDichAuf> окей, спасибо, через перекура на полчаса отпишусь о результатах.
<[Raiden]> бросай курить, я бросил 25 февраля 2011 года )
<[Raiden]> после большого стажа. Значит и все остальные куряги могут
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок, я не понимаю этого фарта. если в скрипт добавить строчку env DISPLAY=:0.0 zenity --question, то всё работает
<IchEsseDichAuf> если же в скрипте обозначить DISPLAY=:0.0 и уже потом вызывать zenity, то ничего не работает.
<IchEsseDichAuf> почему?
<rekcuFniarB> нужно export DISPLAY=:0.0  в таком случае
<IchEsseDichAuf> с export тоже не получается
<rekcuFniarB> как так
<useless_box> ты б скрипт то показал бы
<IchEsseDichAuf> ах, пардоньте
<IchEsseDichAuf> не получалось потому, что в красноглазии своём, я не те параметры zenity передавал, и он посему и не показывал ничего.
<IchEsseDichAuf> и ещё, как узнать, который пользователь сейчас залогинен и имеет доступ к DE ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> парсить who?
<useless_box> w
<rekcuFniarB> $USER?
<useless_box> w введи и нажми энтер
<IchEsseDichAuf> $USER будет рут
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: текущий юзер не обязательно тот кто иксы запустил
<rekcuFniarB> а whoami?
<[Raiden]> ктоя тоже текущий
<[Raiden]> вот who - все
<useless_box> [Raiden]: w подробней
<[Raiden]> или можно попарсить ps и какой-нить инетерсующий процесс ) гном сеттингс демон например и от кого запущен. Или что там у вас за гуй...
<IchEsseDichAuf> довольно странно, но echo $USER >> /tmp/hohoho
<IchEsseDichAuf> w > >> /tmp/hohoho выводят пустоту
<IchEsseDichAuf> только whoami >> /tmp/hohoho говорит, что пользователь рут
<useless_box> IchEsseDichAuf: а ты сейчас в консольке выполни w или эхо.без перенаправления вывода.и посомтри на рещультат
<IchEsseDichAuf> я пропустил пять минут этого уютного чатика.
<useless_box> повторять не станем
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть лог?
<useless_box> /var/log и выбирай любой
<IchEsseDichAuf> точно нужный там есть?
<useless_box> ахз
<IchEsseDichAuf> и точно, там есть правильный http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2012/07/12/%23ubuntu-ru.log
<IchEsseDichAuf> вопрос так и остался, как узнать имя пользователя, активного на данный момент, читай последнего, который залогин в DE.
<useless_box> а у тебя х много?
<IchEsseDichAuf> бывает и так.
<shenmue> пыщ!
<useless_box> В законопроекте также может появиться новая норма - наказание за клевету в отношении "судьи, присяжного заседателя, прокурора, следователя, лица, производящего дознание, судебного пристава". Максимальный штраф за клевету в
<useless_box> отношении этих лиц при рассмотрении дела в суде составит два миллиона рублей, в иных случаях (в связи с производством предварительного расследования, исполнением приговора и так далее) - до одного миллиона рублей.
<useless_box> а учитывая, что ты не сможешь доказать, что мент совершил преступление (избил тебя, выпытывая признание для галочки), то ты не станешь на него жаловаться.ибо заставят платить
<useless_box> ужас
<useless_box> у нас так прикольно жить становится
<sharikoff> ink|off|ZNC, емае
<shenmue> щас кто то получит ржавой секирой ужоса
<useless_box> shenmue: вылетел две минуты назад.ты о чем?
<Kyshtynbai> IchEsseDichAuf: who
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: правильней ьудет wer
<erikdude> парни. отключается иногда звук во флеше и с концами до перезагрузки. реально исправить без перезагрузки? остальной (не во флэш) звук идет норм
<IchEsseDichAuf> wer :)
<erikdude> ?
<useless_box> andrex: -
<useless_box> andrex: держи.у тебя у буквы Б отломилась
<andrex> useless_box: " " - держи, а то у тебя их жифицит чтоле...
<useless_box> andrex: я их вместо запятых использую:)
<erikdude> http://cs308816.userapi.com/v308816142/3c10/noHz49kt8og.jpg
<erikdude> ой
<erikdude> не туда
<erikdude> сорри\
<useless_box> erikdude: а мы должны поверить, что оно было случайно?
<erikdude> честно говоря мне без разницы)
<useless_box> erikdude: тобиш тебе плевать на нас?и с таким отношением ты хочешь тут получать помощь?
<useless_box> :(
<Sergey_IT> я за бан
<useless_box> Sergey_IT: пробелы лишние
<erikdude> useless_box: я просто не вижу смысла оправдываться с учетом того, что уже извинился. Вот так
<useless_box> Sergey_IT: вердикт?
<erikdude> useless_box: ну и еще момент. Тут есть люди которые мне помогали. Я им благодарен. Но также считаю, что в некоторых вопросах и я тут полезен. Любой канал - это взаимовыгодное сотрудничество
<useless_box> erikdude: да утихомирься ты:)всем (и мне тоже) плевать на ссылку, случайная она или нет.просто скучно и поддерживаю беседу
<erikdude> ты смотрю маэстро в поддержании бесед))))
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<useless_box> sharikoff: как то он на тебя долго реагировал
<useless_box> sharikoff: опять забыл авторизоваться у бота?
<sharikoff> угу
<useless_box> странно
<useless_box> клоака есть.бот не должен тебя забывать
<useless_box> @deop sharikoff
<useless_box> не сиди в шапке
<jillsmitt> как мне заставить систему открывать окна не превышая размер экрана?
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, сделать обрезание
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-13
<Prospect> как установить quanta plus?
<Prospect> хорошо, другой вопрос: почему некоторые текстовые файлы, в которых в Виндоусе был русский текст, в Убунте показывает билиберду?
<mva> Prospect: потому что Microsoft с давних пор и до текущего момента насрать на общепринятные стандарты. И вместо общепринятной кодировки UTF-8 Microsoft долго и упорно впиливала свою собственную кодировку windows-1251 во все свои операционные
<mva> системы. И угадай, в какой кодировке сохраняются в ней все тексты.
<mva> поэтому у тебя два варианта — либо перекодировать файл из cp1251 в utf-8, либо использовать редактор, который умеет делать это "на лету"
<mva> например, kwrite
<Prospect> mva, огромное спасибо, всё ясно и понятно!
<Prospect> mva, еще раз спасибо. KWrite помогает
<izya> v
<Chrome5162> ?
<izya> op
<izya> ребята помагите поднять принтер на убунте(хфеис) среда при печати говарит: Обнаружен отчет об ошибке,приложение аварийно завершило работу ((( принтер мфу бразер 7420
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<useless_box> @devoice
<useless_box> ну что, ходячие фриксэ? как вам тяпница тринадцатое?
<baronos> да че то нагруженная :(
<useless_box> нужен пятницо тред
<Cuba_013> Здравствуйте
<useless_box> Cuba_013: пральное начало. продолжай
<Cuba_013> такой вопрос. кто нить знает, что нужно прописать в apache , что бы lighsquid выводил отчеты в браузере
<Cuba_013> отчеты у меня формирует,  только я не могу их посмотреть
<useless_box> http://www.sysadminwiki.ru/wiki/LightSquid
<Cuba_013> спасибо
<SergeyIT> с пятницей 13-ого, господа!
<andrex> SergeyIT: и тебе не хворать :D
<Cuba_013>  chown -R apache.apache /var/www/html/reports/lightsquid пишет, что chown: invalid user: 'apache'. Что делаю не так?
<andrex> www-data
<Cuba_013>  www-data с этим у меня в браузере ничего не выводит
<Cuba_013> я так понимаю пишешь в браузере 192.168.1.1/report имя сервера и папка где лежат отчеты
<andrex> незнаю где там какие в какой папке отчёты лежат ли
<andrex> sudo chown -R www-data /bala/bla - в бубунте апач непользует юзера apache
<andrex> убёг(
<MetallDoctor> Салют.
<SergeyIT> где?
<andrex> грибочки...
<MetallDoctor> Фигня творится.
<andrex> мм?
<MetallDoctor> doc'и открываются gedit'ом. Естественно безуспешно.
<SergeyIT> нормально
<baronos> ставь офис по дефолту
<andrex> пкм свойства открыть в и выбрать в чём
<MetallDoctor> Вообще давно - с тех пор как я OO.o сменил на либру, нео последнее время.
<MetallDoctor> Вы считаете, что я полный даун?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> пока не считаем))
<MetallDoctor> После "открыть в программе" и установки галочки "всегда открывать в..." при выбранном либре в контекстном меню появился пункт открыть с помощью "Libre Office Writer", но по дефолту всё равно gedit.
<andrex> значит наверно надо dconf\gconf ковырять на предмет твоей проблемки
<MetallDoctor> Плин.
<MetallDoctor> Какая там команда?
<andrex> или просто снести все конфиги и релогин xD
<MetallDoctor> Фсе... Никогда не любил радикальных мер.
<MetallDoctor> А где в гконфах?
<MetallDoctor> Может быть вообще?
<MetallDoctor> gconf-editor смотрю.
<MetallDoctor> не, там поиском ни "libr", ни ".doc" не находятся...
<baronos> dconf-editor примерно в app смотреть ло, или в орг.гном , хз наверно это дохлый номер
<andrex> ~/.local/share/applications/ - ещё тут можно вроде
<Cuba_013> меняю владельца на того, кто у нас в роли httpd-пользователя (напримере apache) : chown -R apache.apache /var/www/html/reports/lightsquid. только что то ничего не меняется. или надо www-data.www-data писать?
<SergeyIT> может c /etc/mime.types начать?
<andrex> sudo chown -R www-data /bla/bla - в бубунте апач непользует юзера apache
<Cuba_013> chown -R www-data /var/www/html/reports/lightsquid вот так вот пробовать?
<Cuba_013> или chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www/html/reports/lightsquid
<andrex> user:group или просто user група встанет автоматом
<andrex> man chown
<Cuba_013> apt-get install perl-CGI не могу поставить этот пакет , он случаем не устарел
<baronos> что пишет при выполнении команды на установку?
<andrex> нет такого вабще в репах
<Cuba_013> не удалось найти пакет ...
<Cuba_013> пытаюсь поставить lightsquid
<baronos> apt-cache search perl | grep cgi
<andrex> libcgi-pm-perl наверно
<Cuba_013> сейчас попробую
<skai-falkorr> москва тонет
<andrex> странно
<Cuba_013> не помогло GM.PM found
<Cuba_013> пишет
<andrex> чёто всё тонет что никогда не тонуло
<Cuba_013> ой GD.PM found
<MetallDoctor> Не. В gconf-editor ничего похожего. В  ~/.local/share/applications/ - тем более - там типа только ярлыки.
<MetallDoctor> Меня по работе дёрнули.
<MetallDoctor> skai-falkorr, в центре уже всё закончилось.
<SergeyIT>  MetallDoctor, а в /etc/mime.types ?
<andrex> perl-modules там вроде всё должно быть ну или качать пакет от 11.10
<MetallDoctor> :~$ cat /etc/mime.types | grep doc ... application/msword				doc dot
<MetallDoctor> Из man mime.types. mime.types - mime type description file for cups - там вроде только описания...
<andrex> гугли где в гконф, мне лень искать там точно должно быть
<andrex> потому что я както гедита сопоставлял там
<SergeyIT>  MetallDoctor, может здесь ~/.local/share/applications ?
<MetallDoctor> 15:28 <MetallDoctor> ... В  ~/.local/share/applications/ - тем более - там типа только ярлыки.
<MetallDoctor> Извиняюсь - по работе дёргают всё время.
<SergeyIT> изверги ;)
<baronos> из контекстного меню выбираешь ло через него открываешь, а открывает через гедит, или ло вооьще нет в выборе приложений для откр. по умолчанию?)
<Cuba_013> кто нибудь ставил lightsquid?
<[Raiden]> дождь был хороший. Мне довелось наблюдать из окна ) http://dirty.ru/comments/353942/#new
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/07/13/zalilo/
<Lorgus> всех с тяпницей 13
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: http://dirty.ru/comments/353942/#new  , http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/07/13/zalilo/
<[Raiden]> залило мск в такую дату... Забавное совпадение.
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  ндя... я как раз в это время на костылях  гулял, фик знает как далеко от дома был... позвонили, так рекорд по бегу на костылях установил....
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> с кубани никого нет? http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/13/mchs/
<baronos> вот тоже непонятно, знакомая знакомой у которой зять работает на кладбище в крымске говорит что выкопали 600могил, а оф. жертв 172
<[Raiden]> классика жанра
<[Raiden]> все занижают имхо.
<[Raiden]> в мск , в ювао опять ливень и ветер. Третий раз за сегодня
<baronos> и еще одну инфу кидают, что был приказ оградить, новоросс и геленжик, и направить поток на крымск
<[Raiden]> хорошо что хоть они короткие были
<[Raiden]> мб, это я не знаю, поэтому не буду обсуждать
<baronos> просто слышал, и хз, обсуждать не хочу тоже :)
<[Raiden]> а как они могли поток направить
<[Raiden]> водохранилища слить какие-нить?
<[Raiden]> я как-то слабо представляю чем можно по быстрому перенаправить поток вышедших из берегов рек
<misha777> привет. что нового?
<misha777> firefox не отображает никаких настроек. что нужно сделать, чтобы они появились? кто сталкивался с таким в ubuntu 12.04?
<misha777> удаление и установка по новой через центр приложений не помогли.
<pr0mode> всем ку
<misha777> ку-ку
<pr0mode> ))
<baronos> misha777: при активном окне фф, наведи курсор на верхнюю панель
<misha777> <baronos> навёл курсор - ничего не происходит
<baronos> у тебя юнити?
<misha777> <baronos> не помню
<misha777> <baronos> просто была 10.10, а потом с диска обновил до 12.04 LTS
<baronos> лучше переустанови пл новой
<misha777> <baronos> может не сошлось там что-то. как полностью удалить firefox?
<misha777> apt -get firefox unistall ?
<scratchx[x]> hi all
<scratchx[x]> меня прям раздирает проапгрейдиться до 12.10
<scratchx[x]> но хз есть ли там хром, дрова нвидии
<skai-falkorr> а кто нить замечал, что на ютюбе можно играть в змейку?
<scratchx[x]> и как быть с подключеными репозиториями
<scratchx[x]> они работать не будут?
<skai-falkorr> scratchx[x]: все будет работать
<[Raiden]> misha777: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> а если на виртуальную машину установить 12.10 сначала?
<scratchx[x]> да толку на виртуалке?
<scratchx[x]> хотя можно наверно и так
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> в виртулбоксе, например
<[Raiden]> раздирает - проапгрейдись
<scratchx[x]> ну я понял
<scratchx[x]> вот тока не пойму репозитории то у меня для 12.04
<[Raiden]> меня например уже не сильно раздирает смотреть беты и если всетаки случается  , что смотрю, то в виртуалке.
<[Raiden]> но первое время было...
<misha777> <[Raiden]> а теперь как установить самую свежую версию, через терминал?
<[Raiden]> а сами не обновляются чтоли?
<[Raiden]> 1. ubuntuupdates.org , 2. ищешь там ппа, смотришь только что бы с релизами, не дейлибилд, 3. читаеш ькак добавить ппа и всё.
<[Raiden]> но вроде как с 12.х или даже с 11.10 фф приходит сам новый в убунту.
<[Raiden]> могу конечно ошибаться, ибо склероз.
<misha777> а почему приложение ubuntu one плохо работает?
<[Raiden]> Ну, как минимум по 3 причинам. 1. это скорее всего поделка на питоне , т.к. авторы глупы и ленивы, 2.  если не на питоне, то всеравно ленивы , 3. ты не отослал багрепорт.
<[Raiden]> в общем шутка.
<misha777> <[Raiden]> или команда твоя помогла, или я не замечал при наведении курсором на верхнюю панель появились пункты меню firefoxa. в любом случает спасибо за помощь)
<skai-falkorr> !python-slow
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<misha777> не, точно не было меню
<[Raiden]> )
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: nvidia-graphics-drivers для 12.10 есть?
<scratchx[x]> точней 320.17
<scratchx[x]> dthcbb
<scratchx[x]> версии
<[Raiden]> я не знаю что там есть, в любом случае можно поставить не пакетом от самой нвидии. Не забывать только что слетят при обновлении ядра и месы
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<scratchx[x]> ну вот я поэтому и очкую обновляться до 12.10
<[Raiden]> в октябре обновишся. Всеравно кде 4.9 ещё не вышло, чего обновляться.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/6/6/5/8/f38cefc810c71c7aacab7bcebaa.jpg - прицеп понравился.
<misha777> <[Raiden]> спасибо за картинку. бате покажу, ему как раз на пасеку надо
<[Raiden]> __
<[Raiden]> ))
<misha777> и так просто придумано, стена-дверь, стена-пол
<scratchx[x]> не я кеды не юзаю
<scratchx[x]> походу это чувство обновлений осталось от юзанья дженты
<[Raiden]> ну, с фикс релизами дист рлучне не обновлять до бет, если время своё жалко.
<[Raiden]> лучше
<[Raiden]> хотя это не значит что обязательно не будет работать )
<[Raiden]> лучше заняться чем-нить ещё, общественно бесполезным. Сериал там глянуть или ваще срулить подальше от компа куда-нить. А апгрейд когда время придёт.
<Sergey_IT> http://vmestevtomske.ru/video.php?user=1&video_id=185
<Sergey_IT> это забавнее - в конце
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: да я думал мож поддержка модема MF652 появится
<[Raiden]> ну если надо смотри. Я же не запрещаю
<scratchx[x]> а как лутше обновиться? ну т.е как правильней
<Sergey_IT> как в документации написано
<[Raiden]> да по вкусу. sudo do-release-upgrade -d  например.
<shenmue> пыщ
<scratchx[x]> Sergey_IT: ссылку дай плз
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> попробуй как здесь проделать http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B4%D0%BE_precise
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<scratchx[x]> чет не пойму как юзать UbuntuUpdates.org
<scratchx[x]> например как там найти gimp-2.8
<shenmue> а у меня котэ родила котэ ^^
<scratchx[x]> misha777: ну а в sources пропишется версия автоматом?
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> там справа вверху полоска для поиска, введи туда  gimp и выдаст страницы с ним
<scratchx[x]> ну 2.6 находит
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> зайди на http://www.gimp.org/
<scratchx[x]> да я например хочу найти ppa с 2.8
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> я не помню что такое "источники"
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> а что такое ppa?
<scratchx[x]> ну репы
<misha777> <scratchx[x]>http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/new-gimp-plugin-registry-version-brings.html , http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gimp-28-stable-finally-available-for.html
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/download-gimp-28-script-fus-pack-more.html
<misha777> <scratchx[x]> репозитарий
<[Raiden]> ппа написан в новостях выше
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: на сайте?
<[Raiden]> ну , да, на этом http://www.webupd8.org
<[Raiden]> ))
<scratchx[x]> ну это пример для гимпа
<scratchx[x]> на http://www.webupd8.org тоже не все пакеты есть
<scratchx[x]> теже дрова для nvidia
<scratchx[x]> вот смари где лутше искать сымую свежую версию пакета для определенного релиза убунты?
<[Raiden]> я не могу сказать где лучше. Когда мне надо я ищу везде где могу. Если нету - забиваю иои собираю.
<scratchx[x]> собираешь через checkinstall?
<[Raiden]> да когда как. иногда тырю исходники пакета из других версий иногда чекинсталл. На самом деле очень редко приходится. За последние полтора года я собирал только версию квирка, нужну мне, т.к. в репы кто-то постоянно сует кривую версию из свн.
<[Raiden]> ну и ядро ещё собирал, в 11.10, в 12.04 некогда было )
<[Raiden]> а.. ещё пиджин пересобирал с патчиком, что ыб из файла отдавало версию - просто баловство.
<misha777> а как окно xchat переместить? сейчас оно выше поднято, а зацепиться нечем
<[Raiden]> alt+мышка попробуй
<scratchx[x]> угу
<misha777> уже пора и выходить. всем до свидания. alt+мышка - помогло)
<[Raiden]> в кедах кстати есть опция, позволяющая таскать окна по клику на любой части окна , без альта.
<[Raiden]> только тсс, секрет )
<baronos> дада, всн на кде ;)
<baronos> е*
<scratchx[x]> блин модем завел через wvdial теперь хром думает что нету инета
<scratchx[x]> да и вся система пишет что нет подключения
<scratchx[x]> и Empathy не подключается
<scratchx[x]> жесть какая то
<scratchx[x]> как то мне не повезло с модемом
<[Raiden]> проверь днс
<scratchx[x]> да инет то работает
<scratchx[x]> тока виджеты его не видят
<[Raiden]> нетворк менджер он такой...
<[Raiden]> он только сам себя видит
<[Raiden]> в лине чоень туго с этим. Мыши плачут, колятся, но продолжают развивать нм.
<scratchx[x]> угу
<scratchx[x]> чем то заменить можно?
<[Raiden]> таким что бы показывало что сеть ест ьв любом случае - даже не знаю, п римерная копия нм есть wicd. как заменят ьи стоит ли - не ко мне.
<[Raiden]> 1. старайся настраивать через нм. а управлять им можно и с консоли  , 2. можно его вообще снести и поискать какой-нить индикатор просто показывающий что сеть есть.
<[Raiden]> 2 возможных варианта )
<scratchx[x]> да мне как бы не обязательно что бы показывало
<scratchx[x]> а вот про wicd да я что то не подумал
<scratchx[x]> но у нм есть modemmanager
<scratchx[x]> вполне сносный для 3g модемов
<scratchx[x]> например мегафоновский работает без проблем
<scratchx[x]> а этот новый от мтс не хочет
<baronos> я если разживусь новым дройдом, то старый как модем юзать буду как вайфай так и через кабель. дройдофон гуд :)
<[Raiden]> писани на форум если там ещё нет. с описанием модели..
<[Raiden]> мб кто сталкивался, мтс многие юзают
<scratchx[x]> а форум какой?
<scratchx[x]> я как бы просто недавно начал убунту юзать
<scratchx[x]> не знаю что где о чем)
<baronos> тут же инк кидал про модемы статейки с дебиан.про
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> до кучи http://linuxforum.ru/
<scratchx[x]> ну на дебиан про я про wvdial и увидел
<Sergio55> всем доброго вечера! подскажите, есть ли пакет или как настроить переключатель языков в хубунте 12 так, чтобы он привязывал конкретное окошко программы к выбранному языку? ну, как в форточках реализовано
<baronos> xneur вроде умеет
<Sergio55> это что за зверь?
<Sergey_IT> дикий
<Sergio55> очевидно ж
<baronos> надеюсь правильно написал слово, давно не охотился на него
<Sergey_IT> хнер иногда ломает что-нибудь - судя по форуму
<Sergio55> Sergey_IT, есть альтернатива?
<Sergey_IT> Sergio55, а в вин можно в разных окнах одной проги иметь разные языки раскладки?
<baronos> я вот че то не помню такое в дефолте
<Sergio55> Sergey_IT, в самой винде оно по моему к приложению привязывается, а вот в офисе по моему такое реализовано было точно
<Sergey_IT> Sergio55, так это программеры должны предусмотреть в проге - иначе на хакерство смахивает
<Sergio55> Sergey_IT, ну так в хубунте оно вообще никуда не привязывается
<Sergio55> на другой стол переключился или в другую прогу, а у тебя язык такой, каким ты его где угодно еще в последний раз оставил
<Sergio55> не удобно ни разу, имхо. вот к примеру у тебя консоль там инглиш, а вот пиджин и там русский, и что ж теперь, каждый раз переключаться?
<Sergio55> покопаю хнёр потом
<Sergio55> спасибо за помощь
<Sergey_IT> че то он меня запутал (
<scratchx[x]> а что за торрент клиент умеет качать файлы и сразу их транслировать?
<baronos> ариа2
<Legioner> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь программирует под Linux?
<baronos> потоком, и через влц смотреть
<scratchx[x]> под убунту есть?
<[Raiden]> qbittorent умеет качать блоки последовательно. А смотреть можеш ьчем угодно.
<[Raiden]> правда это несколько замедляет скачку
<[Raiden]> певый, последний, потом последовательно
<scratchx[x]> во точно от
<Legioner> Кто-нибудь программирует под Linux?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<[Raiden]> на форумен наверное есть соотв раздел. Я - нет.
<Sergey_IT> под линуксом скриптят
<[Raiden]> )
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: а чета я его под убунту не вижу
<baronos> программировать под чем "угодно" можно
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/universe/base/qbittorrent
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/12/avatar/
<[Raiden]> новый блоб нвидии http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34324
<Sergey_IT> baronos, только еще и вопросы правильно задавать надо
<brestows> народ хай!
<brestows> кто довольно долго работает c Python
<Sergey_IT> brestows, ты ж не первый день тут, где вопрос? (
<brestows> да вот именно что по самому языку вопросов нет
<brestows> мнение хочу
<brestows> услышать
<brestows> короче
<brestows> я сис админ в одной конторе, эта контора решила сделать автоматизацию своей работы, сторонние готовые разработки в обл работы предприятия внедрять не хотят да и я не вижу смысла в этом так как область то одна но каждое предприятие в этой обл работает
<Sergey_IT> не для сисадмина это дело
<brestows> ну как бы тут вопрос не в том дело это мое или нет
<brestows> я про правильность выбора инструмента, я естественно писал бы на C++/Qt да я на нем все что угодно бы писал :)
<Sergey_IT> brestows, я бы тоже :)
<doronskiy> блин, здесь столько программеров, а мы уже который год от скайпа плюемся от отсутствия альтернатив
<baronos> гталк же
<Sergey_IT> doronskiy, так проги писать должны те у кого права
<Sergey_IT> это их обязанность
<doronskiy> у автора кип был другой подход)
<brestows> doronskiy: если бы протокол был бы открыт думаю skype существовал бы как протокол программой бы никто не пользовался как и icq
<doronskiy> да это понятно
<brestows> Sergey_IT: просто мне интерестно для канторы написать этот софт и выложить в OpenSource и могу сказать что ничего подобного в открытом доступе нет а оно очень востребовано
<Sergey_IT> brestows, востребовано, но у каждого желающего свои тараканы
<Sergey_IT> поэтому часто проще написать заново, чем использовать чужое
<brestows> все тараканы реализуются через модули.
<brestows> проще написать модуль и все будет работать чем писать заного
<gridis> привет всем
<gridis> кто нибудь уже работал с openstak?
<shenmue> я не работал
<shenmue> и баронос тоже
<Sergey_IT> brestows, как то участвовал в переделке опенсорсного - проще было свое написать с нуля
<brestows> Sergey_IT:  да и на частных тараканах можно зарабатывать при этом делая в OpenSource хороший вклад
<baronos> ыы
<gridis> я так понял, что вы мучались))))
<baronos> это для гитхаба и его аналогов опенстарк этот?)
<doronskiy> brestows, а в чем, собственно, вопрос?
<Sergey_IT> brestows, тараканы начальства особенные и к опенсорсу у них аллергия... если не больше
<brestows> doronskiy: ты про питон?
<brestows> Sergey_IT: не я когда устраивался подписал c начальством договор что все что я разрабатываю я выкладываю под той лицензией под которой считаю нужной :)
<doronskiy> я где-то читал, что можно программировать в HTML.. :)
<gridis> baronos: нет, openstack это "облака- белогривые лошадки", которые не хотят работать )))
<baronos> ну их тогда в баню, не умею я, шенму правильно сказал, я не пробовал :)
<brestows> Sergey_IT: ладно я спать потом как нить поглагольствуем c тобой на тему тараканов :)
<brestows> всем спок нок!
<doronskiy> бб
<shenmue> хехе
<gridis> ))) значит облачка никто не трогал?
<gridis> и не щупал?
<Sergey_IT> не надо их трогать.... вон что в краснодарском крае случилось
<gridis> )))) шутник....
<Sergey_IT> это грустно (
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-14
<skai-falkorr> с днем взятия бастилии
<andrex> и тебе доброго утра )
<Prospect> всем вам доброго утра
<Prospect> нельзя ли в убунту панель инструментов переместить вниз, как в виндоусе?
<izya> ребята подскажите есть ли ПО под убунту для того что бы видео можно было разложить по кадрам ?
<izya> есть обычная машина без вай-фая имеется адаптер есть ли ПО которое позволит найти сеть и подключиться к ней используя адаптер?
<Prospect> izya, а ты не смотрел в центре приложений? там для редактирования видео много приложений
<izya> неа не смарел.хотелось бы не качать что попало а услышать мб отзывы от людей которые чем либо пользовались и высказали те иль иные мнения по тому иль иному по
<Prospect> я пока что еще не редактировал видео в убунту. В виндоусе пользовался Premiere - отличная штука.
<Prospect> сейчас осваиваю GIMP - это аналог фотошопа.
<tagezi> блин..
<tagezi> да, всем утра доброго )
<Prospect> Alt+Tab переключает как между программами, так и между окнами одного приложения - это не очень удобно.
<Prospect> Есть ли в убунте отдельные клавиши переключения между окнами одного приложения, например, как в виндоусе Ctrl+Tab?
<skai-falkorr> альт+Ё
<Prospect> skai-falkorr, точно, работает! теперь надо привыкнуть. Спасибо
<Prospect> нельзя ли панель инструментов установить куда-нибудь еще, а не только с левой стороны экрана?
<baronos> это патент юнити, лаунчер слевой стороны прибит :)
<Prospect> жалко
<Prospect> в принципе, думаю, чтобы люди переходили на убунту, надо ее максимально приблизить к виндоусу. Тогда больше людей будут пользоваться переходить.
<andrex> максимально ненадо, даже чючють нестоит особенно с последними версиями вий
<Prospect> с последними версиями чего?
<andrex> винды
<skai-falkorr> а нафига?
<skai-falkorr> не всеж являются инвалидами мозга, неспособными адаптироваться
<Prospect> :)
<skai-falkorr> тянвть убогий и неудобный интерфейс только ради "похожести" - это вообще маразм
<andrex> да просто некоторые не точто адаптироватся, даже прочитать на экране что написано не могут
<baronos> Prospect: ставь кубунту, и приближай до потери пульса к вию
<andrex> а для некоторых так вабше разные компы уже всё другое, хотя одинаковые проги и оси стоят
<Prospect> почему окна открываются почти всегда прилепленными к краям экрана. Это нельзя изменить?
<vladgobelen> Prospect: настрой поведение окон в оконном менеджере
<vladgobelen> Prospect: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0712/2133.png ну и по аналогии в твоем ВМ.
<Prospect> vladgobelen, может быть я чегото не понял. я про убунту спрашиваю.
<vladgobelen> Prospect: И?
<vladgobelen> В убунте есть иксы?
<Prospect> а как открыть оконный менеджер?
<vladgobelen> оконный менеджер управляет геометрией и расположением всех окон
<vladgobelen> в убунту тоже есть он.. ищи настройки
<vladgobelen> Чтото вроде того что на скрине
<andrex> skai-falkorr: тут?
<Prospect> можно ли отменить отключение дисплея?
<Prospect> прошу  прощения, я уже нашел ответ на этот вопрос
<andrex> молоток, возми с полки пирожок
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Есть контакт.
<misha777> а у меня межсетевой экран (firewall) установился, но не запускается по значку. попробовать переустановить или перезагрузить?
<misha777> gufw - как буд-то недоустановился
<misha777> переустановка не помогла
<mva> >> межсетевой экран (firewall) установился, но не запускается по значку.
 * mva умер от пробитой фейспалмом головы
<misha777> кто с таким сталкивался, почему не запускается межсетевой экран *gufw ? на ubuntu 12.04
<tagezi> misha777: man iptables
<misha777> <tagezi> это альтернатива той программе?
<tagezi> это, помоему вообще единственный сетевой экран в линукс )
<misha777> <tagezi> просто на 10.04 она работала
<tagezi> а то что ты юзаешь это гуи какрученые на него
<mva> tagezi: не совсем на него
<mva> ufw это "хрень (cli-морда), накрученная на iptables", а gufw — хрень (гуи-морда), накрученная на ufw ;)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> mva: у миши сейчас мозг взорвёться, пожалей его
<misha777> нормально) только в программировании не силён, а в остальном лучше будет
<misha777> cli значит через консоль, а гуи - это графическая морда
<tagezi> угу
<sobakabobik> Народ, помогите с установкой драйверов видеокарты на ASUS K53BY на Ubuntu 12.04
<tagezi> а что за видеокарта?
<sobakabobik> AMD Radeon HD6470M
<sobakabobik> Пробовал ставить через терминал, так Wine виснет ужасно
<misha777> <sobakabobik>http://askubuntu.com/questions/131048/how-to-install-swichable-radoen-hd-6470m-drivers-for-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<misha777> там ниже ответ с этой ссылкой http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<misha777> пишут, что помогло
<sobakabobik> Ответ для гибрида AMD\Intel
<sobakabobik> У меня AMD\AMD
<sobakabobik> Хотя...
<sobakabobik> Попробую, может поможет
<misha777> ну да, попытайся
<mva> misha777: на самом деле — лично я (как и большинство специалистов) категорически против таких костылей, как ufw, и уж тем более — надстроек над ним
<mva> алсо, зачем тебе нужна граф. морда для файрволла?
<misha777> по другому не пробовал настраивать
<mva> что именно?
<misha777> файерволл без графической оболочки
<erikdude> Всем привет! а убунту воткнуть на планшет на АРМ архитектуре реально?
<mva> erikdude: ровно как и любой другой дистрибутив Linux
<erikdude> мож есть ссылка какая на ману?
<mva> erikdude: то бишь, всё зависит от того, не заблокирован ли, например, загрузчик производителем.
<erikdude> китайский планшет
<erikdude> не думаю
<baronos> прошей дройд4 если есть кастом или оф прошивка. и не мучай ежика, не натягивай его туда где ему еще не место имхо
<mva> baronos: это почему это GNU не место на ARM? ;)
<erikdude> не хочу дроид
<baronos> mva: юнити не готов, так же как гном3. :) а насчет гну, я только за, нормальный адаптированный дистр на таблетке :)
<erikdude> ок. мануалы то есть где добротнык?
<misha777> <mva> а как с помощью команды например заблокировать вход для порта 8000 ?
<baronos> erikdude: тебе на xda сайт
<erikdude> принял
<mva> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8000 -j DROP
<mva> misha777:
<mva>  <baronos> | mva: юнити не готов, так же как гном3.
<mva> openbox, e17, ...
<mva> ;P
<baronos> е17 да кстати, про коробку ну хз :)
<mva> erikdude: где-то есть. Например на убунтовики. Но нам с утра пораньше не шибко хочется перерывать там всё. Попробуй, пожалуйста, сам :))
<misha777> <mva> и обратную процедуру  напиши сразу
<erikdude> да понятно. я думал просто малоли бука у кого есть сразу
<misha777> <mva> iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ?
<baronos> mva: но на данный момент, дройда хватает ;)
<misha777> <mva> открывает доступ ко всем портам. а мне надо для 8000 только
<misha777> <mva> в общем надо мануал по этим командам почитать)
<mva> misha777: "Обратная" процедура — заменить -A на -D (удалить правило блокировки). А если тебе надо наоборот разрешить при дефолтной политике запрещения, то  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8000 -j ACCEPT ;)
<mva> misha777: а вообще, да, на википедии просто замечательная статья про iptables ;)
<misha777> вот получилось убрать 8000 порт, проверил netstat -an | grep LISTEN не отображается. но в мозилле интернет работает
<misha777> <mva> вот в снифере поставил фильтр на http - пропускает пакеты.
<mva> ну так эта
<mva> >> входящий
<mva> >> INPUT
<mva> если у тебя где-то прокси на 8000 порту и ты туда цепляешься фурифоксом, то -A OUTPUT
<mva> то бишь, исходящий
<mva> т.е. когда ты подключаешься на какой-то порт — это исходящий траффик
<mva> когда кто-то подключается к тебе — это входящий
<misha777> ВО
<misha777> получилось!
<misha777> только поменял на OUTPUT и вместо 8000 поставил 80
<misha777> есть ещё source port 44132 это источник, а 80 - приёмник
<mva> да
<mva> и исходящие порты блокировтаь бесполезно
<mva> ибо для каждого запроса браузер их меняет
<mva> там рандомно выбирается номер
<misha777> как оказывается легко работать в консольном режиме, главное заучить команды и четко понимать их
<mva> а то ж! :)
<misha777> <mva> спасибо за урок
<erikdude> парни. у меня дома вайфай роктер Длинк блин... дома 2 вайфай устройства - таблетка и ноут. Как расшарить доступ к файлам на ноуте для таблетки
<erikdude> ?
<mva> erikdude: да тысячи способов
<mva> особенно зависит от того, что стоит на таблетке
<baronos> на одном маркете их десятки приложений с описанием как на пк это сделать
<erikdude> ну нееее. просто чтоб сетка разрешала ползать по файлам ноута
<mva> "сетка разрешала"
 * mva ещё раз умер от фейспалма
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<Kusyaka> привет всем
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> вооо, гуд :)
<markmx> братцы, а есть какой нить создаватель deb пакетов? ну для ламеров чтоп... :) указал ему папку с прогой, ярлычки там указал к чему и вуаля
<inkvizitor68sl> пыщ
<inkvizitor68sl> люди, помогайте потестить bbb - https://debian.pro/1064
<baronos> гы, попробую с дройда зайти, только пароль ппц лень набирать :D
<inkvizitor68sl> c дройда врядли
<inkvizitor68sl> я мобильные клиенты не включал
<baronos> эхх
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> shenmue: там случаем машину времени не создали? :)
<shenmue> ммм... зачес создавать если их в природе дофига?
<shenmue> а что вышел 20.04 уже?
<baronos> ага и дебиан 17 крейзи :))
<shenmue> к чему столь любопытный вопрос?
<baronos> да че то скучно очень :(
<shenmue> должен тебя огорчить. известий из будущего не будет так как путешествие в прошлое невозможно.
<Teeseven> 123
<baronos> дальше 4 идет
<shenmue> baronos, обработка полученных данных =)
<baronos> гыы
<Teeseven> я проверял
<Teeseven> видно ли сообщения
<baronos> они как то туманны, не разглядеть :)
<Teeseven> ну вот(
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> ыы в большой разнице пародия на дом2, хехе прикольно :)
<Teeseven> hospati
<baronos> хоспати? вроде такого пакета нет, ну можно так apt-cache search hos | grep pati
<Teeseven> не агрись
<baronos> этож вроде из ммо игр слово?
<Teeseven> нет
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Teeseven> q
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34330
<[Raiden]> http://origami-blog.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/kangaroo.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: )))
<baronos> няшная сумчатая :)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], что ты со своей кошкой сделал ? :(
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llcsidvwHX1qfxd0ao1_500.gif
<andrex> мучает как хотит животных)
<Sergey_IT> :)
<[Raiden]> )
 * andrex ижно вспомнил новости про детей живодёров :(
<markmx> помогите, попробовал запустить алиен-арена, теперь вместо синамона лезет гном... как вернуть взад? пробоал переключать в логинокне, толку никакого
<markmx> ау
<andrex> отвёрткой вверни
<andrex> шутка
<markmx> блин вот что могло слететь то?
<andrex> что используеш как логин окно?
<markmx> у меня минт, так что я хз что там... плимут
<artus> markmx, мм, и причем же тут минт то?
<markmx> это чтобы не ругались что я к вам с чужой системой пришел
<artus> markmx, ну чето я как то не вижу винта в офф поддерживаемых убунтой проэктах , так што иди дальше ) в поисках чатика минта
<artus> *м
<markmx> там уже год сидит один чел :)) и молчит
<artus> ну будете напару сидеть)
<markmx> так я там и сижу жду када ответит
<markmx> ладн
<markmx> сношу все дрова что есть и глянем может сработает
<markmx> вуаля :)
<markmx> радикальные методы сампые лучшие
<artus> markmx, нафиг все снес и пишеш с телефонки? :D
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> снес по хардкору дрова к оптимусу
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-15
<SVDraiv> Здравствуйте, на борту Ubuntu 11.10, Opera 12.00. Кто нибудь настраивал программу? OperaCacheView, или может есть её аналог для ubuntu?
<SVDraiv> ладненько, а как снять атрибут скрытый у папки? (не просмотреть скрытые файлы, а именно сделать его постоянно видимым)
<baronos> убрать точку
<SVDraiv> baronos: Спасибо. Но идея не сработала =( буду думать дальше
<baronos> всмысле не сработала? убираешь у папки в имени в начале точку, и она всегда видима
<artus> SVDraiv, ты чего куриш?
<SVDraiv> да не с точкой все норм, я про чертов кешвьивер.
<artus> ))
<baronos> :)
<SVDraiv> толи Опера никсовая хранит кеш в непонятном для винде формате, то ли что... Пойду под вайном оперу поставлю
<artus> таки что то курит ...
<SVDraiv> artus: хорошая идея, пойду покурю
<baronos> хех
<SVDraiv> всё, это оказывается покурить надо было. Я скачал вьивер кторый тупо несовместим с 12 оперой. Скачал другой, все пошло нормально
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Chrome5162> пиу пиу
<skai-falkorr> попячтес
<skai-falkorr> кто что расскажет?
<andrex> skai-falkorr: ты бота чинить будешь? Или передумал?
<skai-falkorr> буду:)
<andrex> skai-falkorr: я спрашивал у девелоперов по supybot у и вот чё мне ответили, правда про пропатчить я незнал http://pastebin.com/hZGth0sN
<andrex> а всё остальное у забугорных на ланчпаде узнал
<skai-falkorr> хех.первый загар за три года:)
<skai-falkorr> а кто нить есть тут из сша?
<Lorgus> вопрос.... по  nmap  как просканить все порты на таком то ip
<Lorgus> yfitk
<Lorgus> нашел
<Onkeltem> Привет все. Народ, у меня случилось знаменательное событие - наконец купил новый комп - десктоп. Залез в БИВАС и офигел... Всё графическое, с поддержкой мыши
<andrex> и чаво?
<Onkeltem> Возникло несколько вопросов, помогите пожалуйста. Первое - у меня 16гб оперативы, а показывается, что 12. Как так? Убунта столько же будет видеть - 12?
<andrex> там ещё и русиш есть
<Onkeltem> andrex: агга
<andrex> у меня уже 2 года такое
<Onkeltem> andrex: я знаю, что отставал от прогресса, но чтобы настолько
<andrex> насчёт оперативы либо биос шить надо, либо жди когото с 16 и более озу
<shenmue> интересно зачем столько
<andrex> аппетиты ростут о осей, и быдлокодство процветает
<andrex> у
<shenmue> ну да...
<ekan> Onkeltem:  1. показывается где? 2. Видюха встроенная? Может она жрёт?
<andrex> ну ещё удобства, красивости всякие тоже свою роль играют
<ekan> Onkeltem: кстати, графический биос и подобное... Видел такое на новых платах интела. Там в каком-то из режимов можно было вырубить на фиг графику и перейти к текстовым настройкам. Я не аскет, просто в текстовом режиме больше возможностей
<ekan> в том числе и подстройка используемой чипсетом памяти. Наверное же проц один из последних интеловских с hd-видео на ядре
<andrex> uefi shell там есть, больше никакого текстового режима не видел, и возможностей там нибольше, покрайней мере нужных нет
<ekan> "3d-биос"? Типа матплата лежит с воткнутыми в неё модулями?
<ekan> значит есть. возможно надо потыкать F3-F10. не помню точно. но есть
<ekan> и разница была. как минимум в "3д" режиме нельзя настроить IRQ, отключать встроенное аудио. В текстовом - можно.
<andrex> фз, у меня всё в настройках оборудования есть
<andrex> может плата такая ущербная тыщ за 3
<ekan> оно? http://tinyurl.com/ck4sqzl
<andrex> Onkeltem: мадель на мамке посмотри, может не только ты один такой обделённый
<erikdude> парни, а есть какие нить внешние плееры для флеша? то есть давать в плеер ссылку на ресурс, например ютуб - а он там воспроизводит? простите за тупость вопроса))))0
<rekcuFniarB> erikdude: ютуб умеет воспроизводить vlc
<andrex> Totem minitube
<rekcuFniarB> Просто открываешь им ссылку на ролик.
<Chrome5162> ку
<skai-falkorr> я порочу звание линуксоида
<Chrome5162> skai-falkorr: ?
<skai-falkorr> у меня появился загар
<Chrome5162> и?
<skai-falkorr> не должен быть загар у линуксоида.мы должны безвылазно конпелять ядро. чтобы только радиоактивный след от монитора на лице
<Chrome5162> :D
<andrex> загар пиксельная морда)
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> andrex +1
<skai-falkorr> а я как яблочник.взял яподик и на пляж под солнце лежать:)
<andrex> так и зажарица недолго
<andrex> до углей
<skai-falkorr> ну после трех лет отсутствия плаванья и пляжа (то работа, то пасмурная погода, то работа) - мне хватило часа, чтобы стать красным, как омар:)
<skai-falkorr> а плавать таааак приятно
<andrex> пингвины холод любять
<skai-falkorr> а я вот подумал. чем хорош английский язык.русский то привычней, но в нем нельзя сказать: лучший вид пчелок - сиськи
<skai-falkorr> а тут что происходит?
<skai-falkorr> обоже.пора удалять г+
<[Raiden]> русские программисты постоянно повторяют your bunny wrote.
<skai-falkorr> там повились русские порноспамеры
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Chrome5162> даров
<Chrome5162> поблемы или побоьать пришёл?)
<andrex> ась?
<pr0mode> ))
<pr0mode> у кого проблемы?
<skai-falkorr> че кто тут проблем хочет?
<andrex> у когото с пальцами побемы
<skai-falkorr>  //bull mode off
<pr0mode> skai-falkorr, спокойно,все свои
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/15/marussia/
<andrex> скоро будет, российский самолёт заглох при заходе на посадку
<pr0mode> а флеш так и не фиксанули...
<andrex> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/595738/c29a4054
<baronos> [Raiden]: на работу поеду, у роты дпс зафотаю такую же телегу :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> эта в москве стоит рядом с парков кусково
<[Raiden]> м*
<baronos> [Raiden]: вообщем вот наша http://www.djemete.su/pic/PP_RotaDPS.jpg :)
<[Raiden]> )
<erikdude> привет еще раз всем. спасибо за подсказку о тытрубе и ВЛС плеере... Еще один вопрос - а реально както контролировать качество просмотра? Просто он сразу 1080 картинку дает... у меня железяка дымиться) надо чтоб 720 давал
<baronos> можешь тотем 3,4 юзать, там youtube смотреть можно, искать можно.
<erikdude> ок. спс. попробуем. просто так выходит, что в опере у меня 720р тормозит на тытрубе... а через ВЛС - летает)
<baronos> в других браузерах пробовал?
<erikdude> да, в других браузерах тож самое... я пробовал хром... оперу, лису
<erikdude> тока на убунте хром не пробовал
<baronos> erikdude: http://goo.gl/0iSSD качество хз каким макаром ставится в нем. но оно и не 1080 и не 240 :)
<erikdude> а это что за плеер?
<erikdude> тотем?
<baronos> угу
<erikdude> sudo apt-get install totem?
<baronos> покажи apt-cache policy totem
<baronos> кандитат и установлено какая версия показывает
<baronos> erikdude: можеш Minitube попробовать, тоже не плохая софтинка
<erikdude> njntv rjhjxt gjrfpsdftn d 320
<erikdude> тотем показывает в 320р(((
<baronos> версию тотема скажи
<erikdude> 3.0.1
<baronos> надо 3,4
<erikdude> как обновить?
<baronos> охх, наверно репозиторий надо подключать
<erikdude> чего?)))))
<erikdude> короче надо тупо удалить и установить новый? прально?
<baronos> неа
<erikdude> а так не прокатит?
<erikdude> короче щас сам постараюсь решить проблему.
<baronos> erikdude: http://goo.gl/UhI3x походу он качество под скорость подстраивает. у меня 1мб\с и походу 360, а ночью в 2мб\с лучше качество оно наверно 480 :)
<erikdude> у меня 25 днем и 50 ночью......
<baronos> erikdude: вот в этом ппа есть тотем https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=precise
<baronos> попробуй Minitube, там можно вроде качество выставлять
<erikdude> да. везде чтото версия 3.0.1 тотема... попробую минитуб... если что - урежу скорочть до 3х мегабит во время просмотра))))))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYVq_ko7x2I
<[Raiden]> smplayer вроде тоже научился смотреть с ютуба, без поиска
<erikdude> есть еще вопрос.... есть такой портал http://www.own3d.tv/CCPGames
<erikdude> мне его бы смотреть. он на флэш или хтмля5? если хтмл - то есть ли для них просмотрщики.
<erikdude> minitube виснет сразу после поиска
<erikdude> нужного ролика
<shenmue> а если не нужный ролик тоже виснет?
<erikdude> ага....
<shenmue> значит это не закон подлости
<erikdude> )))) просто когда выдает список роликов по запросу вбитому - вырубается с ошибкой и релаунч
<erikdude> короч понгятно
<erikdude> ВЛС пока лучше всех
<erikdude> во. SMplayer запустился в 480р.... но не 720 жаль
<[Raiden]> он не выберает
<[Raiden]> динк найди на 720п
<[Raiden]> л*
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это по сленговому "вымедвеживает" или ты не знаешь о правиле "бира/бер_"? :)
<[Raiden]> ну или преключи какой-нить браузер в хтмл5 или собери комп на котором не лагает
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: не знаю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: теперь знаешь:) если есть А - выбИрАет. если нет буквы А - выбЕрЕт
<skai-falkorr> искренне ваш Граммар Нази
<[Raiden]> угу, спс.
<erikdude> ок, спасибо парни. То что железку менять надо и так понятно. в любом случае лучше чем в браузере.
<[Raiden]> меня ещё колбасит от вырост, нарост, рост... Но вырастать, растить.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: есть еще корни вида "лаг/лож". их тоже часто путают
<skai-falkorr> ой стану я нигрой с таким загаром
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сча как раз белым быть странно
<[Raiden]> все загоревшие вокруг
<skai-falkorr> нуууу вот я давно не отлеживался на солнышке
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кстати, вот еще странность. загар, но загОрал.
<skai-falkorr> вылетел
<skai-falkorr> там котел сейчас взорвется.а Эммет еще не поймал Клару.
<skai-falkorr> и мост уже рядом
<[Raiden]> Наш язык много претерпел. Возможно раньше, до христиан, кирилла с мифодием и прочих греков было несколько иначе.
<[Raiden]> хотя может быть было ещё хуже ))
<shenmue> 4.8 последнии кеды?
<[Raiden]> да, 4.8.4
<[Raiden]> 4.9 в августе
<erikdude> Парни. У меня проблема с оперативкой.... на ноуте 3 гига... определяет 1.7..... вычитал гдето что нужно какоето ядро рае обновить. Как это сделать и чем грозит?
<[Raiden]> версия дистра?
<[Raiden]> убунты
<artus> erikdude, чето ты не то читал , читай еще
<erikdude> 12.04
<shenmue> =)))
<andrex> видео какое?
<erikdude> рабеон 200м
<erikdude> радеон
<shenmue> как ты так определил сколько есть и сколько показывает?
<erikdude> ну уж гиг не отожрет
<andrex> да мне паралельно, тип нужен
<[Raiden]> erikdude: в 12.04 уже ядро с поддержкой пае. Почему не видно я затрудняюсь ответить. Другой вариант - установка 64 бит версии дистрибутива.
<erikdude> у меня проц - селерон М.... не потянет наверн 64 бит
<erikdude> тип - ну не дискретная явно... висит на чипсете. раджеон 200м
<shenmue> erikdude free в консоли
<shenmue> сколько под надписью total ?
<[Raiden]> ели тот что на ядре п4, то наверное нет...
<artus> селерон м , радеон 200 , памяти вместо 3 полтора, толи я чег оне понимаю толи под тотальную раздачу веществ не попал
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши с описанием железа.
<shenmue> artus мне тоже вещества не дали =(
<andrex> в биосе сколько показывает?
<shenmue> я уже спрашивал у него
<shenmue> кстати лучше сразу спрашивать как юзер пришел к такому выводу
<artus> shenmue, озарение же )
<andrex> чёт не видел только про фри
<shenmue> andrex ну так жду ответа
<Onkeltem> Ребят, кто-нибудь может помочь с выбором подключения HDD? У меня на новой навороченной материнской плате есть 2 пары 6Gb/s-ных SATA коннекторов. Одно заводит винты через X79, а второе - через Marvell. Сижу туплю, не знаю чего выбрать
<Onkeltem> и то и другое обещает функции RAID
<Onkeltem> но на Марвелле есть наклейка - типа SSD Caching. Понятия не имею что это. У меня обычный винт пока.
<[Raiden]> если не будешь юзать рейд то пофиг
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: нет, не буду.
<[Raiden]> я чипсетные юзал, пока дырок хватало
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: просто вот челы из ASUS решили припаять еще и марвел. Видимо с какой-то целью?
<andrex> и ссд если нет тоже пофиг
<[Raiden]> с целью что бы больше дырок.
<artus> Onkeltem, цель извесна, бабки, и только
<Onkeltem> ясно :)
<Onkeltem> так и думал что так ответите )))
<Onkeltem> ну и плюс, если кончатся дырки от X79, будет еще 2 от марвелла
<[Raiden]> у меня правда jmicron , но сути не меняет. Много кто сча распаивает помимо чипсетного
<Onkeltem> Я вообще сейчас сидел полчаса с открытым ртом, читая ман по матери - для геймеров и оверклокеров сделали кучу кнопок, огоньков и даже цифреблатик прямо на матери
 * shenmue играет в танчики и не парится
<[Raiden]> Я себе сделал самодельынй отсек в 5дюймовки из оторванного 3-дюмойвого отсека от другого корпуса., теперь там 3 винта стоят ) Бывают и платные переходники-салазки с 5 на 3. Так что дырок лишних не бывает.
<shenmue> лампочки у них ... =)
<erikdude> shenmue: 1801084 написано
<erikdude> 1.8 гига короче
<Onkeltem> Не, ну круто, круто. Я себя как пещерный человек ощущаю, глядя на всё это великолепие
 * Onkeltem плосто хосет поставить Линукс
<baronos> может 1,2гига озу отвалилось пока ставилась убунту.
<artus> baronos, мыши сьели
<shenmue> Onkeltemты в лайв сиди щас?
<[Raiden]> Ну, линукс марвелы уже знает давно. Хотя конечно могли новые версии контроллеров выйти, но я думаю что проблем не должно быть.
<amigo> Onkeltem: ssd caching - это гибридный HDD
<artus> кстати вопрос
<Onkeltem> shenmue: не-а. Я за другим компом пока
<artus> amigo, имеется ли в них смысл?
<Onkeltem> amigo: да, подрбнее плз если можно
<artus> ато я как то не зондировал особо почву
<amigo> наверное, не юзал
<Onkeltem> В инструкции к матери написано, что в SSD Caching имеет смысл пихать обычный и ssd диск одновременно, как я понял
<artus> учитывая что вроде как ссд сейчас с мильенчасовой нароботкой на рынке
<[Raiden]> может быть. Хотя лучше просто ссд )
<Onkeltem> То есть что-то вроде - ssd выполняет кеширующие функции для параллельно стоящего hdd
<[Raiden]> они кстати в цене медленно, но верно падают. 120гб уже есть не дорогие, на 64 вообще доступные.
<artus> это то понятно, имеет ли оно смысл )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я бы такие побоялся брать - контроллер то там старый
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: в тех, что < 100 по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> как кэш я не знаю, а  как носитель для ос смысл имеет, вроде как.
<scratchx[x]> посоветуйте прогу для просмотра ТВ онлайн
<[Raiden]> есть и новые мелкие.
<scratchx[x]> браузер не предлогать
<baronos> браузер
<scratchx[x]> )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: как узнать, что он новый? наклейку переклеят, да и всё
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: vlc , smplayer
<Onkeltem> Если судить по выдаче яндекс маркета, то типовой размер сейчас - 240Gb для SSD
<scratchx[x]> а список каналов где взять?
<Onkeltem> популярный по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: ну по обзорам можно )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а, ну это да. Где ж время на всё это взять? :)
<scratchx[x]> попер бы и браузер но флеш косячит когда два экрана
<scratchx[x]> фулскрин уезжает
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: Этих вполне можно слушать. Хотя там и не все варианты http://www.thg.ru/storage/luchshyi_ssd_april_2012/index.html
<scratchx[x]> причем косячит тока линуксовый флеш
<[Raiden]> адобе больше не будет развиват ьфлэш под линукс, только багфиксить текущий. Если что
<Onkeltem> Эк они хитро придумали
<[Raiden]> попробуй гугл хром. Там может быть версия встроенного флэша другая
<artus> scratchx[x], энт энтот , кривость не флеша а твинвива )
<scratchx[x]> может быть
<scratchx[x]> как лечить?
<artus> scratchx[x], лечится элементарно , сжеч один моник :D
<andrex> подарить мне :D
<baronos> есть плагин хрома для флеша и два экрана, он пускает видео фулскрин на одном экране, на втором нет.
<scratchx[x]> как называется?
<baronos> вспомню или попадется скажу
<erikdude> парни. так по итогам что с оперативкой то делать? вариант только 64 бит ставить?
<baronos> artus: я еще один надыбал фуллбраузер флещ
<[Raiden]> либо да, либо сначала на форум напиши
<baronos> только он стремный :D
<scratchx[x]> baronos: ссылку дай
<baronos> scratchx[x]: http://goo.gl/qvs9i http://goo.gl/TrdlW http://goo.gl/QOXUl http://goo.gl/jlGaF
<baronos> на выбор, а тот я хз не помню который на два монитора
<scratchx[x]> и че реально помогает?
<baronos> мне лучше во весь браузер развернуть, чем во весь экран
<[Raiden]> есть ещё плагины для фф, заменители флэша. их суть в том, что бы открывать автоматически линк во внешнем плейере
<[Raiden]> названия правда сча не вспомню
<baronos> scratchx[x]: http://goo.gl/bblkF
<scratchx[x]> тока с ютуба?
<[Raiden]> если мне вопрос, то в последнем плагине было ещё 2-3 сайта, в общем не отовсюду и только видео конечно )
<baronos> scratchx[x]: http://goo.gl/qvs9i тут надо добавлять сайты те которые смотришь с флешем
<baronos> scratchx[x]: http://goo.gl/QOXUl этот сам определяет, но немного корявый но работает почти везде, но те видео которые он не ресайзить, это из-за плеера на сайтах
<scratchx[x]> проще моник временно отрубить)
<avas> Всем Добрый ...!
<avas> Подкиньте идею
 * [Raiden] подкинул две
<avas> Никак не могу по smb  с виндовой машинки наш линуксовый сервер увидеть
<avas> Где может быть проблемка а ?
<avas> Заранее всем спасибо!
<[Raiden]> на форуме есть наверное. Я не юзал
<Sergey_IT> снеси винду
<avas> Снести сложно - хозяин не одобрит :-)
<yurau> avas: самбы ужасная система. у нее всегда что-н не работает
<avas> yurau  а как винде доступ к разделу жёсткого сделать :-(
<yurau> читай форум и вики. я этот протакол не юзаю
<artus> логи читайте а не форумы и вики , хотя можете продолжать гадать на кофейной гуще
<Sergey_IT> гуща - то что надо )
<[Raiden]> http://cs406528.userapi.com/v406528363/acd/yX9hv7sqa0s.jpg
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], красота тормозит жизнь
<shenmue> мята кдешная вышла
<yurau> shenmue: что это такое?
<shenmue> где? оО
<shenmue> хм .. "Как распознать кракозябры?" это уже оффциальное слово такое что ли? =)
<artus> shenmue, да лехко, практически с первой секунды видно что крякозябра это или нет )
<artus> тяжелее только с крякозябрами которые маскируются под некрякозябры, ну там уже опыт нужен
<shenmue> всё таки под раздачу веществ сегодня умолчали в чатике =(
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, лет 30 уже этот термин существует
<shenmue> мда... зачем столько кодировок не понятно
<artus> с тех пор как вывели первых крякозябр, а тальше их ток улучшают методом селекции, дабы получить более крякозабристых
<artus> так, пойду ка я кофейку попью чтоль :)
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, мутации
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, в ссср были госты, но не для МС - отсюда и проблемы (в русском)
<jillsmitt> нужно использовать кодировку разработчиков и не пихать всюду свой язык
<jillsmitt> тогда и проблем не будет
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> нужно язык жестов сразу
<markmx> в стартап програмс вписал screen -S rt rtorrent при ребуте ничо не вылезло.. .в смысле не стартанулся скрин, в логах тишина... с чем могет связано быть?
<jillsmitt> эмулятор терминала надо стартовать
<markmx> точна
<Sergey_IT>  jillsmitt, Разаработчики должны учитывать многоязычность, с учетом стандартов других стран
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT, это учтено на уровне тулкитов
<jillsmitt> кому надо пусть тратит время в пустую на перевод
<Sergey_IT>  jillsmitt, а тулкиты это сниспослано свыше? или разрабы их делают?
<[Raiden]> вначале были тулкиты...
<[Raiden]> )
<jillsmitt> разрабам тулкитов предоставлено выбрать какую кодировку использовать
<shenmue> а потом echo Свет
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, кстати, программил когда то в фирме, проги были на 8 языках и для многих стран - приходилось все учитывать. И это нормально
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT, я считаю, что время на перевод - пустая трата
<jillsmitt> достаточно одного международного языка
<Sergey_IT>  jillsmitt, а в компьютерной телефонии?
<Sergey_IT> еще и телефонные стандарты разные, в разных странах
<jillsmitt> еще и узкокалейка на территории снг
<jillsmitt> и 220 вольт
<jillsmitt> вместо 110
<jillsmitt> проприетарный софт - понятно
<jillsmitt> перевод обязателен
<jillsmitt> в случа с спо - учить английский
<Sergey_IT> спо - международный стандарт должен поддерживать, иначе умрет
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT, да уже помирает
<jillsmitt> вопрос времени
<jillsmitt> скорость этого процесса прямо пропорциональна росту тупизны в компьютинге
<jillsmitt> и развитию эппл
<[Raiden]> спо вообще врятли помрет. а вот проект гну очень может.
<jillsmitt> проект гну живее спо
<[Raiden]> ядро линукс уже научились клангом собирать, под лицензией бсд
<[Raiden]> гну си компилер получается уже не очень нужен.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<jillsmitt> еще много gnu софта альтернативы которому в спо нет
<jillsmitt> достойной
<[Raiden]> опеноффис теперь есть под бсд
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да, пока есть
<jillsmitt> а кому он нужен?
<jillsmitt> никому не нужен открытый офис
<jillsmitt> всем нужен ворованный офис от мс
<[Raiden]> ещё цель проекта гну было создание юник-лайк оси. Имхо это тоже уже не нужно и устарело. Если линукс должен выжить, он должен уйти от позикс и от всяких древних юниксовых фигней )
<[Raiden]> отказ от Х непохое начало и т.д.
<jillsmitt> зачем?
<jillsmitt> кому это нужно?
<[Raiden]> а зачем нужен лишний груз? :)
<jillsmitt> груз?
<[Raiden]> посмотри например на андройд
<jillsmitt> ну смотрю и что я должен увидеть?
<[Raiden]> там от линукс только ядро в общем-то, а софта под него дохренища и игр дохренища
<[Raiden]> и больше ничего не надо
<jillsmitt> и какой толк от всего этого?
<[Raiden]> удобно, легко юзать, есть нудынй софт. И не надо парить мозг изучением авк, седа и т.д. )
<[Raiden]> нужный
<jillsmitt> не вижу никакой нужности в этом софте...
<jillsmitt> бесполезное дерьмо
<jillsmitt> красочное
<jillsmitt> зря деньги потратил
<jillsmitt> во время прихода андроида я искал способ купить neo freerunner
<jillsmitt> да и вообще вопреки мнению большинства,  компьютинг для меня загибается в трубу
<jillsmitt> век дебилов, празднующих победу над рациональными решениями и функциональным концептом
<[Raiden]> он умер, что в общем было предсказуемым. Людям нужен готовый продукт и лучший за те деньги которые они готовы отдать. А не лицензии или идеологии
<jillsmitt> в этом и проблема
<jillsmitt> в слове продукт
<jillsmitt> миру нужен продукт и он еще об этом пожалеет
<jillsmitt> в эпоху, когда 99% населения будет разрабатывать
<jillsmitt> кодинг вскоре будет такой же нормой как сегодня чтение и письмо
<jillsmitt> и вот тогда люди припомнят fsf и всех остальных
<[Raiden]> вот линукс это устаревший продукт. Лучшее что из него сделать можно - э то сделат ькак в макос. как можно дальше засунуть всё ,что осталось от юникс, а поверх сделать что-то современное и простое. Гномеры по ходу так и думают, но мне их реализац
<[Raiden]> ия не нравится :)
<[Raiden]> всмысле гну/линукс, десктопный
<jillsmitt> мне нравится возможность изменить все
<Sergey_IT> да все ОС устаревшие
<jillsmitt> а макос это способ графистов анально иметь разработчиков
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, чтобы изменить все надо начать с нуля
<jillsmitt> и при этом зарабатывать
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT, я прошел lfs и blfs и преркрасно понимаю на чем сегодня зарабатывает IT инфраструктура
<jillsmitt> на дураках
<[Raiden]> ты посмотри презентации последей их ос. Как там всё легко и просто.
<jillsmitt> [Raiden], кому-то не сложно то, что для других непостижимо
<jillsmitt> и последний оплот точек приложения сил уходит в небытие
<jillsmitt> благо я закончил вторую специальность и теперь плевать на развитие IT
<[Raiden]> у них ещё огромный плюс - не надо поддерживать столько железа - возможно линуксу надо пойти той же дорогой. Сделать сертификацию. И поддерживать то что сертифицировано или то что производители будут сеортифицировать, а остальные недоделки в
<[Raiden]>  помойку.
<jillsmitt> линуксу надо давать людям свободу выбора
<jillsmitt> если чего-то в линукс не хватает - мы вольны доделать это сами
<jillsmitt> но никто не собирается ничего делать
<jillsmitt> потому что тупые
<jillsmitt> платить проще
<jillsmitt> или воровать
<[Raiden]> свобода выбора, это когда ты можеш ьвыбрать легок или нет, настраивать или нет и т.д. В линуксе этого нет. Если сказали лезть в гсеттингс - значит полезишь в гсеттингс.
<[Raiden]> т.к. нормального центра настроек просто нет
<[Raiden]> где же тут выбор?
<jillsmitt> а он нужен?
<jillsmitt> один раз настрой и используй
<jillsmitt> зачем сто раз перенастраивать
<jillsmitt> это пример для одноразовой операции
<jillsmitt> все остальное работает нормально
<[Raiden]> кде даёт больше свободы, хоть и не является частью проекта ГНУ )
<[Raiden]> и конфиги кстати не бинарные, как в последнем гноме
<jillsmitt> кде замечательно дает, но к сожалению тупость и среди линуксоидов имеет место быть
<jillsmitt> всё, что популярно на сегодня в любой сфере - это дерьмо
<jillsmitt> все, что непопулярно - есть росток технологии, которую задавит тупая масса
<jillsmitt> своими примитивными желаниями
<jillsmitt> спо вообще очень важная штука
<[Raiden]> ну тут масса факторов и идеология ещё. qt не был изначально свободен, а значит кде никак не могло стать частью гну
<jillsmitt> особенно в век, когда людям вживляют чипы под кожу
<[Raiden]> идеология убила всю малину
<jillsmitt> вместо удостоверения личности
<jillsmitt> уверен половина пользователей и разработчиков qt даже не задумывается об этом
<jillsmitt> феномен спо в том, что в нашем мире ничего никогда не может быть, не было и не бует свободным
<jillsmitt> но спо существует
<jillsmitt> часть свобод удалось реализовать
<jillsmitt> это нужно уважать и хранить
<[Raiden]> Ну, использование технологий всегда опасно. И чем они лучше и развитей , тем опасней. Но если в нужном русле использовать подкожный пасспорт-кошелек, то это будет прогресс и свобода людей от многих геморойных проблем.
<jillsmitt> определенные формы рабства удалось обойти
<[Raiden]> например у тебя наличку никто не отнимет
<jillsmitt> нет ничего плохого в идеологии свободы в любом проявлении
<[Raiden]> другое дело что технологии можно использоват ьпо разному.
<jillsmitt> я бы хотел иметь возможность программировать работу содержимого своей подкожи сам
<jillsmitt> и без гонения делиться идеями и скриптами с другими киборгами
<[Raiden]> тогда это будет плохой паспорт ) Наверное
<jillsmitt> вот в этом и точка сосредоточения борьбы
<jillsmitt> у нас нет воли
<jillsmitt> мы либо делаем как нам говорят, либо молчим
<jillsmitt> меня вырубает современное поколение ксакепов
<jillsmitt> которые так ссут за свою анонимность, но имеют паспорт и медицинскую карту в больнице
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/vystavka-trofeynogo-vooruzheniya-v-parke-gorkogo-1943-g/
<Sergey_IT>  jillsmitt, делай, как тебе надо, и не мучайся
<jillsmitt> Sergey_IT, я просто немножко устаю от внешнего взаимодействия
<Sergey_IT>  jillsmitt, не взаимодействуй
<jillsmitt> приходится
<Sergey_IT> освободись
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> не люблю нытиков
<jillsmitt> лично мне гораздо проще переступить идеологическую черту, когда дурак платит мне
<jillsmitt> на мой век спо хватит в качестве монастыря для упокоения души
<Sergey_IT> для души компы не нужны
<jillsmitt> кому как
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, значит ты еще не познал жизнь
<jillsmitt> лучший инструмент для организации информационных потоков...
<Sergey_IT>  jillsmitt, и что?
<jillsmitt> жизнь - это и есть информационный поток
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, это примитивизм
<jillsmitt> ок
<Sergey_IT> jillsmitt, или болезнь
<jillsmitt> вылечат
<Sergey_IT> запрограммируют и на таблетки посадят
<Onkeltem> Hi! :) S novogo PC!
<Onkeltem> теперь и на русском
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-08
<SergeyIT> утра раннего
<andrex> вот че за люди приходют шумят, я тут мидитацией занимаюсь вапшето :D
<Kyshtynbai> Кто ж на работе медитацией занимается. Медитировать дома надо!
<SergeyIT> у него мож должность такая - мидитатор
<andrex> медиатор
<Kyshtynbai> Морозилко накрылось в холодильнике... пичаль.
<_d4vid> re..
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, переустанови
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: да придецца).
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<linxon> .
<Scrimmer> .,
<freeman1010101> hello
<Freeman101010> hello
<SergeyIT> вечер
<icesprite> Кто качает в i2p?
<Michael72> по bash'у можно вопросы?
<[Raiden]> рискни
<Michael72> Задача для bash: конвертировать две строки типа: "word1\n~ word2" в "word1 \word2\"
<artus> sed awk и другие страшные слова )
<Michael72> Возможно ли такое вообще через sed?
<artus> возможно , че нет
<Michael72> Он вроде не хочет \n воспринимать
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю как хорош и правильно, но у меня так получилось
<[Raiden]> echo -e "word1\n~ word2" |tr -d '\n~'|awk '{print $1"\\",$2"\\"}'
<Michael72> Спасибо. Похоже, что рабочий код
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Philipp2007> tagezi: И тебе добрый вечер. Тишина
<tagezi> ну, да.. как-то тихо
<tagezi> даже артус с райденом не ругаються )
<Philipp2007> Так ты тему предложи они начнут ))
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> Зацените мой скриптец. github.com/pavelpat/yastq/
<tagezi> о, скоро artus проснёться и забанит )
<Philipp2007> о_О Чего за yast? Это же установщик на сусе вроде???
<NoOova> За что? ) за то что это я отправил?
<NoOova> =))) неее. тут не yast. тут yastq
<tagezi> а что бы скрептицы не распространял )
<tagezi> NoOova: для чего скрипт то?
<NoOova> Простая очередь задач. чтобы пускать задачи в N потоков
<NoOova> типа надо отконвертить pdf-ку например, или распознать jpeg
<NoOova> запускаешь с параметром, и оно в N процессов все попорядку обрабатывает
<NoOova> как что-то завершится может вызвать "калбэк"
<NoOova> или если что-то не завершится тож калбэк
<tagezi> понятно.. изображаем многозадачность )
<tagezi> гпу пользует?
<NoOova> нет конечно
<artus> tagezi, нафига там гпу ?
<NoOova> это вообще просто очередь задачь
<NoOova> чтоюы просто не запускать больше чем N задачь
<tagezi> artus: ну что бы потоков больше )
<NoOova> чтобы всен не висело одновременно
<tagezi> не 4, а 32 например )
<artus> tagezi, уугу, и чего ты в гпу будеш прощитывать?
<NoOova> а выполнялось последовательно один за одним, и оповещало
<tagezi> а очередь и так работает и висит одновременно )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/gPmGe
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> ух ты.. как медленно
<[Raiden]> я ту тзаметил кое-что,  в 4.10.5  при подключении телефона стала  писаться верная модель в дельфине и других программах и вообще ускорился доступ по mtp протоколу
<[Raiden]> Я бы даже сказал стало сравнимо с виндовс
<[Raiden]> ну или более похоже стало
<tagezi> значит ядро подпилили наконец
<tagezi> в гноме значет тоже улучшения )
<tagezi> и у меня скоро будет второй бабушка фон который может писать смс на 3 номера и звонить на пять ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> ты еще здесь?
<[Raiden]> может быть в ядре, а может быть в kio-mtp , я не читал ченчлоги, просто обновился.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да.. в пятницу укатываю )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, теплые вещи не забудь, на север все-таки )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: теплые вещи уже там ждут ))
<Sergey_IT> а олешки?
<tagezi> олешки они ещё севернее )
<Sergey_IT> скучно с тобой - все у тебя есть (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, не всё )) опыта мало )
<Sergey_IT> ну, это сугубо личное )
<[Raiden]> для андройда наверное есть програмки звонящие на кучу телефонов...
<[Raiden]> навеяло бабушкофоном
<tagezi> угу, есть.. есть даже програмки которые смски шлют каждые 5 минут на всякие телефоны )
<tagezi> а потом оператор тебе сообщает что ты заниматся сексом по смс с роботом )))
<tagezi> интересно, по какому принципу калибра ищет книги в сети?
<tagezi> ну, методанные их
<[Raiden]> http://flibusta.net/
<tagezi> флибуста библиотека
<tagezi> мне почитать есть что )) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0708/h_1373312561_9702268_11a9ec7d6f.png
<tagezi> нужно только это систематизировать всё.. о то долго рыть приходиться (
<[Raiden]> а это читалка или только библиотека?
<[Raiden]> если читалка, зашот раскрытую книгу
<[Raiden]> ть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты чего калиброй не пользовался?
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0708/h_1373312871_4256825_efccdc6a4a.png
<[Raiden]> ясно, спс
<tagezi> но можно настоить чтонить другое )
<[Raiden]> ну это понятно, получается просот база
<tagezi> там есть для фб2 свой какойто, но мне он не понравился, я обычно переделываю
<tagezi> ну да, катологизатор
<tagezi> удобная штука.. хронит всё в кучке, искать удобно, когда названия и авторы указаны ))
<[Raiden]> я в основном худ. литературу читаю. Она уменя в айс бук ридере под вайном )
<tagezi> единственное что фигово в этой проге, она не меняет метаданные в файле, а использует свою базу.. поэтому если что накрылось, то всё с нуля (
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> а с моей технической библиотекой - это почти тоже самое что выкинуть )
<[Raiden]> делай бекап )
<tagezi> угу..
<tagezi> нужно будет просто сесть и разобраться с этими тегами в файлах, и написать прогу заполняющую их.. по идее это просто должно быть
<artus> tagezi, сколько % своей библиотеки ты прочитал?
<tagezi> artus: тебе реально интересно? )
<artus> да
<tagezi> ну тогда считай )) примерно 500 книг ))
<artus> я про техническую которую ты собираеш
<tagezi> эм.. а как ты часто перечитываеешь энциклопедии? )
<artus> ну как бе я конечно прочел в детстве енциклопетию , томов 20 по причине того что все остальное было прочитано , но я не об этом
<artus> я о том что ты каталогизируеш и боишся потерять , сколько из собраного тобой ты уже прочел?
<[Raiden]> я как-то орз заболел, в школьыне годы и прочитал учебник истории
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> artus: это что фантастика что бы её фитать сидя в сартире?
<tagezi> ч*
<[Raiden]> Мне было интересно почему-то тогда
<tagezi> artus: тебе свсем скучно?
<artus> просто как бе справочники там в загашнике держат ьи знат ьчто они есть - это да, а копит ьтонны макулатуры в цифре ради саомй идеи копить - смысла не много )
<artus> tagezi, нее, я просто вспомнил как вытягивал себе всю библиотеку либрусека и остального чтива, сумарно на 60 гигов печатного текста, типа если че то у меня всегда есть чего полистать - вобщем как показала практика в нее даже не
<artus> заглядвал )
<tagezi> artus: ну это для тебя идея.. а мне оно нужно, я этим пользуюсь.. естественно если оно в таком состоянии будет, то это реально мукулатура, а если поиск будет работать то это нормальная справачная система
<tagezi> artus: я сейчас и разгребаю это всё, потому что 2 месяца мучений
<artus> ювелирматематикпрограмист :D
<tagezi> если нужно что-то поуже чем в википедии и поумнее чем на форум, деваться некуда нужно лезть в книги
<tagezi> ювелирка с геологией затесалась ))
<tagezi> это жена прочила скачать когда-то
<tagezi> надо почистить.. и медицину заодно
<artus> tagezi, вобщем качй какую нить теорию ведения хозяйства в условиях суровой тайги и го в леса, подальше от цивилизации )
<tagezi> artus: да ну тебя..
<artus> ну а че :)
<tagezi> кстати.. у меня тесть почти всё прочел из лебрусика
<tagezi> блин, он ваще мастадонт в этом плане
<artus> да подключи ты уже человеку интернет, вот он от скуки страдает :D
<tagezi> это ты походу от скуки страдаешь ))
<artus> не, я сериалку смотрю
<tagezi> пошёл бы хорошее дело бы сделал.. поспал бы например ))
<artus> оно то даа, но чето как то не идетцо (
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-09
<rapidsp> хм... А чем посмотреть зависимости пакета deb?
<rapidsp> нашел
<Philipp2007> Хороший чат люди нуждающиеся в помощи. Приходят, спрашивают и сами себе помогают ))
<SergeyIT> утра
<Scrimmer> Ребятульки, а почему, когда в убунте жмякаешь колёсико, оно вставляет в поле или куда только можно данные из буфера обмена?
<Scrimmer> Можно как то это пофиксить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это не колесико, а средняя кнопа мыши. аналог нажатия 2-х кнопок одновременно
<Scrimmer> а где это убрать можно?
<Scrimmer> уж очень напрягает
<[Raiden]> пофиксить можно. Как не помню. Но в общем этот буфер можно выключить.
<[Raiden]> гугли про буфер выделения
<[Raiden]> мышкой
<linxon> пожет какой-нибудь плагин стоит
<linxon> или в горячих клавишак что-то покоцал
<linxon> х*
<[Raiden]> нет, это не плагин
<[Raiden]> это фича иксов, иметь 2 буфера
<[Raiden]> мне в винде часто нехватает. бесит делать пкм и жать копировать
<SergeyIT> взбешенный райден - это страаашно )
<[Raiden]> http://12bytes.org/software/autoclipx
<linxon> [Raiden]: ctrl+c - cop, ctrl+v - paste?
<linxon> достаточно выделить
<[Raiden]> мне удобно мышкой работать часто.
<[Raiden]> с буфером выделения получаетяс меньше телодвижений обычно
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати по умолчанию есть менеджер клипборда. Что часто помогает не выделят ьповторно что-то. А так же там есть опция совмещать содержимое двух буферов.
<[Raiden]> только тсс, я этого не говорил )
<avas> Народ всем доброго ......
<avas> Подскажите как прикрутить в Лубунту нужную частоту монитора - если монитор держит и  карта тоже, а в настройках нету. Пробовал xrandr - устанавливает но до рестарта :-(
<SergeyIT> avas, на форуме ж были темы
<avas> Вот оттуда как раз пробовал - но всё до рестарта. после рестарта опять 60 Гц на ЭЛТ мониторе. И в списке режимов строчка добавляемая мной исчезает :-(
<Kyshtynbai> man xorg.conf?
<only_you> У некоторых отпуск от работы отличается только айпишником.
<avas> Kyshtynbai  Насколько я понял из форумов - начиная с 12:04 там как то отвязано всё от xorg
<[Raiden]> это частично верно. Но если ег осоздать, то он читается и имеет приоритет по настройкам
<[Raiden]> Для содания примера можно использовать sudo X -configure :1  , в хомпапке или у рута в хомпапке, будет xorg.conf-new
<[Raiden]> ну или читать как настраивать по новому. По идее так же, только отдельынми файлами в /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<[Raiden]> avas: --^
<avas> Таак - пошёл читать :-) Вы мне прям "новый мир" открываете :-)
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> ljhjd
<Scrimmer> доров
<SergeyIT> вечера
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты права международные оформил?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нет.. зачем они мне?
<SergeyIT> машину водишь?
<tagezi> финка не заграница ))
<tagezi> я там и с нашими нормально вожу )
<SergeyIT> а если куда еще поедешь
<tagezi> небыло ещё проблем с ними
<tagezi> ну.. тогда и увилим
<SergeyIT> в финке да, а в других странах могут быть проблемы
<tagezi> ну, нам 2 года будет не особо до других стран.. жена будет учиться, а я приспосабливаться к новой работе
<SergeyIT> ты там с филипом2007 рядом будешь
<tagezi> я его не знаю, к сожалению
<tagezi> это мальчик с финляндии который на форуме был очень активным?
<SergeyIT> не, он из светогорска, на границе рядом с иматрой
<tagezi> а..
<tagezi> не, его точно не знаю
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дела?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да ничего вроде
<tagezi> Scrimmer: как сам?
<Scrimmer> да шикарно
<Scrimmer> пошёл в веломагаз, экипировкой затарился :)
<tagezi> да, снаряга это здорово.. былбы корман бездонный скупалбы всё )))))
<Scrimmer> :))
<Scrimmer> ну впринципе, мне осталось только палатку купить, и можно катаца далеко далеко)
<Scrimmer> вот через неделю уезжаю из Севастополя в Ялту, туда обратно ~ 200 - 250 км
<tagezi> Scrimmer: молодец
<linxon> Scrimmer: уважаю
<Scrimmer> ^_^
<andrex> фи таким быть
<Scrimmer> ой, сиди уже
<andrex> надо дивано давством занимацо и дома сидеть
<Scrimmer> фикает он тут
<andrex> Scrimmer, злой ты
<linxon> я даже думал на велосипеде мир объехать... правда нужно в первую очередь деньги документы.. визы это ж.. не мое
<linxon> потом может.. как нибудь
<andrex> по океану класно покатаешся)
<Scrimmer> ну, я хочу Крым обкатать
<Scrimmer> уже 1 000 км обкатал за этот сезон
<linxon> andrex: через океан либо самолетом либо на водном транс
<andrex> linxon, да ты на велике)
<andrex> по дну
<linxon> эм...
<linxon> х)
<Scrimmer> да ты бухой
<linxon> он бухой да
<linxon> Scrimmer: хорошая идея...
<andrex> я от краски ещё не отошел)
<Scrimmer> да я ваще огурчик
<linxon> я помню дома пол красил
<linxon> 2-3 дня как пьяных ходил
<linxon> пьяный*
<andrex> ты так сказал как будто это было лет 10ть назад)
<andrex> стех пор некрасиш)
<linxon> да кстати
<Scrimmer> дык, мб так и было
<Scrimmer> linxon: те сколько лет?
<linxon> Scrimmer: 18 в феврале исполнилось
<Scrimmer> вообще, винда очень дружелюбная ось, можно настроить все что хочешь, работает быстро
<Scrimmer> песня
<andrex> жа ну?
<andrex> д*
<Scrimmer> отвечаю
<linxon> ))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: хочешь устроить сапорт ей?
<Scrimmer> чиво
<tagezi> тиго )
<andrex> иго
<tagezi> Scrimmer: опять в игрулики упёрся? )
<andrex> tagezi, он вних упоролся уже, раз винда у него такая)
<Scrimmer> http://db.tt/Vr2y5Jgn обижаешь, товарисч
<tagezi> угу.. винда настраиваеться вирусами хорошо )
<Scrimmer> кстати, винда, конечно, бяка
<Scrimmer> но я, начиная с 7, сидел без антивируса
<Scrimmer> и ниодного вируса
<linxon> ды тоже
<tagezi> фотошоп
<linxon> пост...tagezi: ))
<tagezi> )
<Scrimmer> што фотошоп
<Scrimmer> я нипонял
<andrex> да нарисовал и лил с тырнета скачал скрин
<linxon> как постаил... год назад.. с тех пор стоит
<Scrimmer> andrex: а тебя, я смотрю, все не отпускает)
<andrex> ага ща отпускать начнет в ломке всех покараю
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да он прав.. скачал скрин и зашопил  )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты же ничего не красил(((
<andrex> он курил)
<andrex> краску
<Scrimmer> linxon: пиджин у мну
<tagezi> а вообще у меня винда тоже 2 года стоит.. нафига только не пойму.. нонастраиваеть она хорошо.. как настроил сразу не запускаться, так до сих пор и не запускается )
<andrex> а я её поставвить не смог(
<Scrimmer> :(
<tagezi> падала или укатывалась? )
<andrex> падала при установке
<linxon> с диском наверное что-то.. либо с образом...
<tagezi> с виндой )
<linxon> с диска*
<linxon> ц...
<linxon> уфх
<tagezi> )
<andrex> не както я её ставил с этого образа но на мой комп не встала
<andrex> а диск нормальный)
<tagezi> убунту 10.04?
<andrex> 13.10
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> 10.04, классная бунта была
<andrex> угу
<linxon> не люблю unity... у меня ее сестренка юзает
<Scrimmer> а сестренке сколько?
<andrex> ещё поддерживается вроде как)
<linxon> 7 лет )
<Scrimmer> хм
<linxon> ей бы порисовать музыку послушать
<linxon> мультики посомтреть в тырнете
<tagezi> да..
<tagezi> а моя доча кде юзает )
<Scrimmer> я тоже мультики люблю )))
<andrex> щас современные мультики упоротые какието
<Scrimmer> аниме еще в адеквате
<Scrimmer> не все, конечно
<Scrimmer> но есть впоряде :)
<andrex> ну это может да а вот что по телеку кажут каждый день какаято фигня)
<linxon> http://kino-v-online.tv/3770-planeta-sokrovish-online-multfilm.html
<andrex> непонятно кто там нарисрван и скока художник выкурил перед этим
<Scrimmer> мамке планшетку подарили на днюху, ваще за телик перестал ее пускать
<Scrimmer> батя только фильмы там смотрит
<Scrimmer> и перед сном включает дискавери :D
<tagezi> взрослые как дети )
<linxon> Scrimmer: фотик с собой возьми
<linxon> 
<Scrimmer> што
<linxon> фотоаппарат
<Scrimmer> ты же 10 лет назад красил, какой фотик?
<linxon> .. это тут при... кх)
<linxon> да хватит тебе)
<Scrimmer> какой фотик, куда брать?
<Scrimmer> зачем?
<UNIm95> народ. есть ли разница в:
<UNIm95> dd if=/source of=/dest и dd of=/dest if=/source
<linxon> ты куда на велосипеде собирался?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> linxon: он у же не собирается.. ) винда пожрала его мозг )
<linxon> гхых)
<Scrimmer> andrex: ?)))
<andrex> все отпустило
<andrex> пойду спать с чуством выполненного долга
<tagezi> andrex: ночи )
<linxon> andrex: cgjr
<linxon> спок
<tagezi> Scrimmer: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9OwFLm4b-jg/UdpfNOST3zI/AAAAAAAAO08/LIuh4gXxDiw/w506-h636-o/OS.jpg
<linxon> кстати. почему Ubuntu 12.10 была?
<linxon> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/12.10/
<Scrimmer> tagezi: дык тут мобильные оси)
<Scrimmer> linxon: всмысле?
<linxon> ] <Scrimmer> 10.04, классная бунта была
<linxon> хз
<Scrimmer> я про 10.04
<Scrimmer> причем тут 12.10 ?
<linxon> ах)
<linxon> мне надо идти спать ребят
<Scrimmer> надо идти спать - иди спать
<linxon> уже тупля как...
<linxon> туплю*
<tagezi> linxon: а ты откуда?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а шо такое
<Scrimmer> ну че ты сразу на парня наезжаешь то?
<tagezi> кто тут? о_О
<Scrimmer> >_>
<Scrimmer> <_<
<Scrimmer> все чисто
<tagezi> походу: "Мужик сказал -мужик сделал!" ))
<tagezi> он спать ушёл )
<Scrimmer> не обязательно ушел
<tagezi> уполз?
<tagezi> прямо на месте рубануло? )
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<Scrimmer> ну привет
<Freeman1010101> hello, need help :(
<Scrimmer> no
<Freeman1010101> есть живущие? =)
<Scrimmer> no
<Scrimmer> Freeman1010101: че там ?)
<Freeman1010101> собрал первый .deb пакет и не могу его найти.  checkinstall пишет, что пакет собран, как то так :)
<Scrimmer> ууу друх, прям даже не знаю что и посоветовать
<Freeman1010101> путь как искать?  :(
<artus> там где собирал лежит
<Freeman1010101> надо пробовать еще раз (:
<artus> find ./ -iname "*.deb"
<Sergey_IT> artus, ты чему учишь? Надо zakatilcia --kuda *.deb
<Freeman1010101> artus, спасибо, не понадобилось, прошляпил ошибку (
<Freeman1010101> ./configure: line 2837: syntax error near unexpected token `WARNING_FLAGS,'
<Freeman1010101> ./configure: line 2837: `AS_COMPILER_FLAGS(WARNING_FLAGS,'
<Freeman1010101>  что делать?
<artus> читай конифигуре на 2837 строке  , чего там за флаг такой
<Sergey_IT> "ошибки надо смывать... кровью"
<Freeman1010101> там параметры всякие, да простят меня за спам S_COMPILER_FLAGS(WARNING_FLAGS,
<Freeman1010101> 	"-Wall -Wextra
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wdeprecated-declarations
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wno-missing-field-initializers
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wno-sign-compare
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wno-unused-parameter
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wdeclaration-after-statement
<Freeman1010101> 	-Werror-implicit-function-declaration
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wformat-security -Winit-self
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-include-dirs
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wmissing-noreturn -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith
<Freeman1010101> 	-Wredundant-decls -Wundef -Wwrite-strings")
<artus> @kick Freeman1010101
<Sergey_IT> WARNING_FLAGS неопределен, или запятая лишняя
<Sergey_IT> вот она кровь
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-10
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> это фишка такая залетать на русский канал и писать на английском?
<andrex> угу новая мода)
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> суток
<andrex> @devoice andrex linxon Scrimmer
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37388
<SergeyIT> "... андрекс потянулся лениво и сдул пыль с канала"
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37391
<SergeyIT> главное чтобы qt не завис надолго в нестабильном состоянии при переходе на мир
<andrex> а я седня узнал что кондуктор эт монстер щетовод, умудряется гору мелочи посчитать за секунду
<[Raiden]> вероятность перехода кути на мир около 0. Так что стабильность  не в опасности.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], пессимист ты )
<[Raiden]> Ну это как посмотреть. Я с оптимизмом смотрю на новый сервер который разрабатывается для линукс вообще, а не для убунты в частности.
<[Raiden]> и конкретно проект кубунту будет брать ег оиз репов дебиана
<baronos> кубунту с пакетами из дебиан, кубиан чтоли получится?
<linxon> debian 7.0 kde
<SergeyIT> зачем серверу кде?
<only_you> kdebian
<linxon> постой... ты же о кубунту говоришь...
<linxon> дык убунту на чем основана?
<artus> на баснях и приходе после веществ :)
<OnkelTem> Привет все
<OnkelTem> Не могу понять где устанавливается umask для рута. Она у меня с какого-то перепуга 0026
<OnkelTem> И как поменять не могу найти. Есть 100500 мест, где это можно прописать, но что из этого первично, а что вторично - понять решительно непросто
<OnkelTem> Ау?
<andrex> 0022
<OnkelTem> andrex: а где оно ставится то?
<andrex>  /etc/.bashrc /etc/.profile
<OnkelTem> andrex: у меня там ничего не стоит, всё по дефолтку
<andrex> тьфу щас же bash.bashrc
<OnkelTem> Короче по ходу нашел. Я включил pam_umask.so когда-то
<OnkelTem> и вот ему и передал 0026. Зачем-то. Наверное чтобы быть защищённым от фашистов
<OnkelTem> тепенрь придется по ходу перезапускать X
<OnkelTem> Кстати, об irc. Я вот сейчас запустил irrsi, и хочу сказать, что это крутота
<OnkelTem> ну, то есть я и раньше пользовался irssi в screen - что особливо удобно
<OnkelTem> а потом зачем-то стал использовать неудобный pidgin
 * OnkelTem restarts
<OnkelTem> Тыщь. С кодировкой всё ок?
<SergeyIT> нет
<OnkelTem> ok
<OnkelTem> Кому надо, вот скрипт для правильного запуска правильного клиента irc:[[ -n `screen -list | grep irc` ]] && screen -d -r irc || screen -S irc irssi
<artus> а нафига такое убожество запускать?
<OnkelTem> Я его писал целых 15 минут )
<OnkelTem> artus: irssi? Это лучший клиент!
<artus> это тухлое  и мертвое гуано
<artus> последняя версия померла 3 года тому
<OnkelTem> artus: что значит "померла"? Всё прекрасно работает
<OnkelTem> просто тут багов нет, всё реализовано что надо
<OnkelTem> так сать - ни прибавить, ни убавить )
<artus> дада, канешн )) ибо прибавлять уже некчему, к трупам не приживаетцо :)
<OnkelTem> я не знаю ни одной альтернативы достойной
<OnkelTem> weechat? или что там
<artus> осиль уже вичат наконец то
<OnkelTem> ну вот как-то не лежит душа... чем он лучше irssu? он ведь тоже консольный?
<OnkelTem> artus: ты на нем?
<artus> на нем, уже лет 5ть как на нем
<artus> он луче как минимум тем что жив и развиваетцо
<OnkelTem> irc в обед сто лет, что там может развиваться? :)
<artus> http://weechat.org/news/
<artus> опа, фигсе я слоупочу, уже 4.1 а я на 3.8 сижу
<OnkelTem> блин, прикольные скрины
<OnkelTem> http://weechat.org/about/screenshots/weechat_2013-03-30_yionel.png/
<OnkelTem> статус мессаги в отдельном окне - это круто конечно
<artus> да и рассплитовать окно можно на 100500 контактов ))
<OnkelTem> надо попробовать. Просто я к чему. Наконце то я слез с Pidgin! Как же он меня бесил )
<OnkelTem> как icq/xmpp - более-менее, но для irc - вообще не то
<artus> OnkelTem, эммм, с него надо было слезать еще года 3 тому, гаджим и вичат - фсе что надо
<OnkelTem> artus: what is гаджим?
<artus> ну кдешники гаджим на пси меняют , мне же гтк адекватнее
<artus> OnkelTem, жабир, с транспортами во все остальное
<OnkelTem> а icq он умеет?
 * OnkelTem спрятался
<artus> OnkelTem, http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-10_15-14-48_shot.png
<OnkelTem> да, темка оформления конечно не очень :)
<OnkelTem> такой жёсткий микс из шрифтовых гарнитур )
<artus> OnkelTem, да как то я уже давно не обращаю на оформление внимание )
<artus> я его просто не замечаю ) да и лень сидет чето подбирать
<OnkelTem> дык если он gtk, то и темизацию должен через него поддерживать, то бишь - выбрал тему, оно и там применилось
<OnkelTem> Да, скрины вичата отличные
<artus> хм, а чем те его тема не нравитцо?
<OnkelTem> А ещё ж у меня два 1920x1280 монитора
<artus> bsm simple в качестве системной, нормально
<OnkelTem> artus: ну то, чтобы прям не нравится. Со шрифтами неразбериха. В заголовки - один шрифт, в меню - второй, серверы - третий, группа - четвертый, ники - пятый!
<artus> и?
<artus> мне так проще разделять ) для визуализации так сказать
<OnkelTem> можно разделять размером, вертикальным отступом, цветом - оно так каноничнее
<artus> это с какого перепугу каноничнее?
<OnkelTem> ну основы дизайна вообще-то... не жестить со шрифтами.
<OnkelTem> больше 2-3 никто не делает, ибо воспринимается шумно
<artus> где вы этого бреда про каноничность набрались  :D ану давай скрин своего стола
<OnkelTem> Так у меня же гном3, тут ничего нет :) Черный десктоп, черная панель, серый стандартный шрифт в панели.
<artus> ну вот и не бухти :D
<baronos> че за кипиш?
<baronos> weechat и больше ничего не надо. для джаббера битлби подрубил и усе.
<andrex> telnet
<artus> угу, запросами в бд общатцо
<akaWolf> а какой терминал нужно ставить, чтобы хоткеи Ctrl + 1, 2, 3, ... работали?
<[Raiden]> а что эти хоткеи должны делать?
<akaWolf> в irssi смена вкладок
<akaWolf> )
<[Raiden]> а...
<[Raiden]> Я иногда закрываю терминалы, поэтому не люблю консольные чаты
<[Raiden]> вичат 1 время ставил для экстренных безыксовы случаев, но лет за 5 это пригодилось раза два , да и то был оне обязательно
<akaWolf> м ) а мне нравится )
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: я в скрине запускаю ) и по ssh коннекчусь )
<[Raiden]> а просто запустить клиент там где ты запускаешь клиент ссш нельзя?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное бывают ситуации когда нельзя или неудобно,  но это не мой случай точно
<artus> akaWolf, znc не ? нафига иркоклиент в скрине держать?
<akaWolf> [Raiden]: неудобно )
<akaWolf> artus: думал про баунсеры, но пока не пробовал )
<andrex> artus, поори ему знцу за рубль
<andrex> д
<artus> andrex, а чего тама думать, поднимать надо )
<akaWolf> там ident нужен?
<akaWolf> на 113 порту?
<andrex> ну ты ему готовое подари за рубиль
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/651003
<andrex> artus, виш ему думать надо)
<artus> akaWolf, ненужен )
<akaWolf> artus: а как там происходит идентификация? по username?
<akaWolf> я думал, при помощи ident сервера )
<andrex> яж говорил)
<artus> ну идентитцо то оно на сервере, ходин на него по дефолтным портам , нафига те 113й?
<akaWolf> я про идентификацию на баунсере самом
<andrex> !znc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='znc'
<andrex> !bnc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bnc'
<artus> а, какой порт скажеш на такой и будет бегать
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, ты тупой
<andrex> !bouncer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bouncer'
<andrex> мдя
<artus> andrex, добавь )
<andrex> неумею
<andrex> ;D
<artus> akaWolf, znc в репах есть, автоконфигуритцо при установке, вроде как настройка не сложная
<akaWolf> artus: да не, просто есть старый протокол, называется ident, есть сервис identd, я думал, его нужно использовать в случае с баунсером, а, видимо, не нужно, идентификация на самом bnc-сервере происходит по username, отсылаемом клиентом
<andrex> кансерва убежал
<artus> я что то не больше 15 минут на запуск потратил с гуглежом
<artus> akaWolf, вот чесно, не вдавалс яв подробности )
<andrex> akaWolf, да какой username какой ident
<andrex> там плагинка есть nickserv e` включаеш
<andrex> а потом /msg *nickserv set pass
<artus> andrex, ты о чем? Oo
<andrex> 23:00:53 *status | | nickserv
<andrex> 23:00:04 *nickserv | Commands: set <password>, clear
<artus> это ты уже с никсервой общаесо, напрямую жеж
<andrex> я про знцу вобщем
<andrex> это знце пароль от ника на сервере задаю я так
<andrex> чтобы само идентилось
<artus> а, пофиг, я вебморду пользую, и ваще там ниче не настраиваю потому и не знаю )
<andrex> а в клиенте пароль на логин к знце
<andrex> а можно и без пароля если ssl юзать
<andrex> artus, ленивый ты стал)
<andrex> во пичаль тоска в руском хелпе нет про настройку знц
<andrex> самому чертить чтоль
<andrex> лень...
<[artus]> test
<ubuntuhelp> [artus], Failed!
<andrex> [artus], о а ты оказываецо отвалилсо чтоль?
<[artus]> хм, чего за колбасня непонятная
<andrex> вай опять сплиты
<andrex> да еае опять вриноду поломали
<artus> зобанить кансерву :D
<andrex> а толку то
<andrex> оно хитрое разбаницо
<andrex> можно сделать чтоб не заходило воще сюда)
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<andrex> !irc
<ubuntuhelp> Список официальных Ubuntu IRC каналов, а также IRC клиентов для Ubuntu, можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat . Где найти весь список каналов !Freenode см. на http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist . См. также !Guidelines.
<_d4vid>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.9.8-030908-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "raring" 13.04 ** CPU: 6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,8GB, 76,8% free ** Disk: Total: 575,4GB, 63,9% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Tahiti XT [Radeon HD 7970] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI2: USB-Audio -
<_d4vid> USB Device 0x46d:0x825 ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 9h 51m 17s **
<_d4vid> :(
<_d4vid> ky..
<_d4vid> sorry
<_d4vid> каналом ошибся..
<andrex> хватит отмазываться а то заигнорю)
<_d4vid> :(
<_d4vid> пока
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37396
<Scrimmer> и тихо так
<SergeyIT> ночи
<artus> test
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<artus> чето фринод ваще упоролся (((
<Scrimmer> artus: зацени цена http://velox.net.ua/ru/shop/view/dvuhpodvesyi/Cube-TWO-15-SL-2013.html
<artus> фигня
<Scrimmer> та, че уж там
<artus> кроме как для даунхила он нафиг ненужен, а убитцо с горки - как то желания мало )
<[Raiden]> тыс за 25  русских рублей нормальынй велик для всего. Потом как убъётся вилка, можно поменять на покомфортней
<[Raiden]> вместо чистки
<[Raiden]> а я катаюсь на более дешевом )
<[Raiden]> и хватает в общем для парков и даже для туризма по нашей средней полосе
<[Raiden]> двухподвесы реально не нужны. Если лень привстать - есть мягкие седла и даже выноса под них с пружиной )
<[Raiden]> хотя и можно, сча покажу 1 какой понравился
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0711/h_1373493688_6645221_d9f21b0dd4.jpeg
<[Raiden]> haro shift r7 2009 , тормоза только не стоковые.
<[Raiden]> владелец на нем просто по равнине катается )
<[Raiden]> без даунхилов
<artus> извращенец )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: это твой монстр ?
<Scrimmer> а, понравился
<Scrimmer> я хотел себе двуподвес раму взять - цена в 7000 грн меня чучуть напугала
<artus> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4696871/pic/ecig.JPG во запилил чехольчик :)
<[Raiden]> не, попался просто на 1 рынке вело и сфоткал на мобильник. Мой стоил 12к с доставкой )  Я потом вилку правда поменял   просто захотел помягче. И ещё каретка стала после 3 сезонов стучать тоже поменял. А проехал думаю где-то 3+к км.
<[Raiden]> а и рул ьпошире с рогами ещё , сча покажу )
<artus> эластомер вынимаеш и вилка помягче :)
<Scrimmer> я свой за 14.5 килорублей купил, доволен как слон
<Scrimmer> только педали плохие, но это мелочи :)
<artus> и пофиг что переплатил в полтора раза :D
<Scrimmer> да мне то какая разница?
<Scrimmer> купил - доволен
<Scrimmer> а искать бу, или собирать, или ехать пол города, что бы купить другой
<Scrimmer> мне не хотелось
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0711/h_1373494133_8692671_13bd792240.jpeg , http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0711/h_1373494128_7618419_83a2f68f8d.jpeg
<Scrimmer> купил - уже 1к км отьездил - все впоряде, разве что педали убоги
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а зачем 2 сумки?
<[Raiden]> ну, в задней перчаки и ключи, а в передней хлам всякий типа ключей от дома и пакета с семками )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: перчатки вообще как, стоит брать ?
<[Raiden]> ну, думаю да. Кисти у меня в них меньше устают и падать будет покомфортней ))
<[Raiden]> вообще сам смотри.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а разгрузка от рогов как, нормальная?
<Scrimmer> а то у меня кисти стали ныть жутко, если на 30-40 км кататься
<[Raiden]> ну, да.  Из за тог очто перехватываешся то так, то эдак, меньше тоже устают. И я за них хватаюсь когда хочу больше лечь и втопить ещё. как бы  чуть посадка меняется.
<Scrimmer> втопить, лол
<[Raiden]> месяц вообще с ними ездию , нравится в общем.
<Scrimmer> а брал за сколько?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Блин, цену не назову. Во первых не помню, а во вторых владелец магазинчика знакомый.
<[Raiden]> рублей 300 +-
<[Raiden]> стальные ещё бывают и разных форм.
<[Raiden]> стальыне самые дешевые и тяжелее
<artus> ну да, на фоне 2х сумок стальные роль играют полюбому :D
<[Raiden]> Я просто рассказываю что можно купить )
<[Raiden]> У меня багажник кстати ещё. Я ветровку вожу на нем и бывает ещё что-нить. И он стальной )) Но со временем не чувствуешь.
<artus> у меня цепь к велику только весит кг 3, я вот и не знаю заморачиватцо с весом или нет :D правда возить ее удобно только подпоясавшись ей
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<artus> якорная :D
<[Raiden]> Ещё очень помогает нагрузить велик. Я в поход ездил и  у меня были на багажнике рюкзак-штаны. И там где-то кг 15. Когда это снимаешь, велик автоматом становится  пушинкой ))
<[Raiden]> Я где-то в инете видел такую тему, что можно вложить в велик 1к$ что бы облегчить, а можно похудеть на пару кг. И получится в итоге тоже самое :)
<artus> :D
<artus> ну народ задрачиваетцо до такого состояния что титановые болты точат на заказ, ради 14 грамм веса, и флиперы на синю изоленту меняют, вобщем это полюбому болезнь и вавка в голове
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> в общем-то если деньги есть , то фиг с ним. Не самое плохое занятие
<[Raiden]> MiHome Launcher поставил на посмотреть. Вроде всё красиво, но как-то очень непривычно
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9115/193687024.1/0_afd9c_ed25b461_orig
<[Raiden]> отличается от того же самсунга приличн ов управлении
<artus> да все они одинаковые, как найдеш что нить отличное кардинально - маякнеш )
<[Raiden]> тут одно из отличий - нету меню с программами. Они все высыпаются на стол и папки на столе.
<[Raiden]> говорят так же на маке
<artus> это вообще изврат извращенский
<[Raiden]> угу, наверное из-за этого снесу.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37393 - ффмпег кажется стал задействовать видеокарту
<artus> а толку если ты в винт упираешся
<artus> конвертил на рейде с записью под 400, 25 гигов ушатало минут за 7 , так что смысла юзать видяху мало
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, думаю всетаки больше в процессор.
<[Raiden]> если даже жмется 70 кадров в сек, то это не так много для хдд
<artus> не, проц понты по факту, учитывая что я одно ядро пользовал и вообще в виртуалке
<[Raiden]> ну смотря как пережимать )
<[Raiden]> наверное
<artus> ну я пополамил по размеру , до 11 кажить ужимал
<[Raiden]> если в иос реально как в миуи с программами, то  это ппц.
<[Raiden]> Можешь как-нибудь попробовать https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miui.mihome2
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-11
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, после выхода из спяльного режима (закрытие крышке в ноутбуке) время показыается на три дня вперёд и на три часа назат. Что бы это значило?
<Kyshtynbai> сетевое время отключено, то есть не нтп.
<artus> он побывал в будущем
<artus> проверь хистори, может там ставки были на тотализаторе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там где ты оставил ноут, находится временная червоточина
<SergeyIT> утра
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<SergeyIT> дождь, хорошо )
<[Raiden]> микроволновку надо выбрать есть с ручками и электроникой. Что взять?
<[Raiden]> только тсс, не будите артуса )
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, ещё вопрос: под одник юзером флеш играет нормально, под другим - с удвоенной скоростью. Что бы это могло быть?
<andrex> бери с ии
<andrex> [Raiden], у каждой свот плюсы с ручками меньше ковырятсо с электроникой фуннкций больше)
<andrex> и
<andrex> ну и с электронникой скорее сдохнет быстрее и ремонт дороже
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, а утебя незнаю че может быть, я вобще на 3.10 сижу и такого нет и на пердыдущих небыло
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], для чего печь?
<andrex> кирпичи делать)
<Kyshtynbai> Удивительно. Сменил аудио-выход с hdmi на другой - флеш перестал летать.
<Kyshtynbai> Теперь идёт как надо.
<umren> yo
<andrex> мы все умрем)
<umren> в этом веке, определенно да
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: для разогрева )
<[Raiden]> вопрос уже решен
<[Raiden]> победила электроника.
<SergeyIT> так без разницы, хотя мне бы удобнее с ручками было, ну их эти кнопки, достали (дома печь с кнопками)
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<VsioZashibis> всем привет
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> вчера опять колбасило фринод?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT был?
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
 * tagezi ушёл есть рис
<andrex> юыл
<andrex> .sk
<andrex> аааа
<tagezi> andrex: спать? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<Scrimmer> andrex: ночи тебе
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Скорее трезветь =)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: даров
<tagezi> UNIm95: а это не итично.
<tagezi> SergeyIT:  привет
<UNIm95> tagezi: Я не этичен =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу, и гордишься этим
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Этичность и толерантность не должны допускать толерастии
<andrex> UNIm95, я не пью)
<andrex> а спать да надо)
<UNIm95> andrex: Тогда приведи мысли в порядок. и сделай то что надо.
<tagezi> andrex: да.. поставь ему -b
 * andrex поставил -b UNIm95
<andrex> )
<UNIm95> Что это значит? Личный бан?
<andrex> я незнаю у того кто придумал эту идею спроси)
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вереч. А в баше есть переменная шестнадцатиричного типа? Или  hex числа только в стрингах хранятся?
<artus> не храните числа в стрингах
<tagezi> )
<Philipp2007> artus: А как тогда хранить? Каждый раз при вызове конвертировать?
<artus> граждане, храните числа в сберегательной кассе
<Philipp2007> )))
<andrex> у меня в кармане
<andrex> тоесть
<andrex> а если ваши сбережения исчезли значит они не сберегли себя)
<Philipp2007> То есть подсказки от вас не дождешься
<artus> нет канешн
<andrex> ну отменя нет я спать
<tagezi> Philipp2007: а типа башь не пнимает шеснадцатиричные числа?
<Philipp2007> Ясно. Буду дальше интернет мучать
<tagezi> Philipp2007: http://xgu.ru/wiki/Bash/%D0%90%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Как запихать в переменную Hex число и потом с ним еще производить арифметические действия. Просто у меня яркость экрана регулируется только через setpci, и только через hex
<artus> извращенец , нет чтоб полезным занятцо чем нить :D
<Philipp2007> А ты знаешь как лениво каждый раз через консоль менять яркость. А так бы скриптик написать и на хоткеи его
<artus> эммм, а нафига яркость менять?
<artus> темпаче через консоль
<tagezi> Philipp2007: странная у тебя система.. помоему не реально странная
<tagezi> и зачем тебе переменная, да ещё и шеснадцатиричная )))
<Philipp2007> artus: при отключении экрана ноута и при обратном включении падает яркость. Стандартными стредствами яркость не восстанавливается. Особенность железа и дров. Только через setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=ff
<tagezi> Philipp2007: http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/x1705.html
<artus> Philipp2007, ммм, в глубоко зарытом деревянном ящике имеющем религиозную подоплеку видел я такие ноуты
<artus> понакупают сначала а потом жалуютцо
<artus> и да, те хоткееф функц клавиш не хватает чтоль?
<Philipp2007> Так самое интересное покупал этот ноут с предустановленным линуксом. Для полной работоспособности его. Так я думал...
<andrex> шопотом наверно проблема в acpi
<artus> Philipp2007, #!/bin/sh setpci -s "00:02.0 F4.B=ff" слабо ?
<Philipp2007> artus: хоткеи не работают. Единственный рабочий способ это setpci уже все форумы облазил
<artus> andrex, ну это же надо sudo apt-get install acpi сделать
<artus> Philipp2007, продай врагу и не сношай себе моск
<Philipp2007> artus: А если промежуточное значение? Я хочу что бы на горячих клавишах от этой переменной минусовалось/плюсовалось какое то значение.
<Philipp2007> Зачем продавать если меня устраивает? Просто решил от скуки разобраться с этой проблемой
<tagezi> Philipp2007: а чо ты на баше разбираешься?
<tagezi> питон есть, там нормально всё с переменными, раз тебя смущает что в баше строка
<artus> tagezi, да можно и на баще в принципе жеж
<tagezi> ну можно.. но его смущает что переменая не определена
<artus> можно забить 3-4 значения и в цикле их жамкать
<artus> а потом по слипу ексит делать
<Philipp2007> artus: не помогает. Уже года три назад советовали. Asus с этим ноутом отличился. Кроме перевернутой камеры, еще и тут накосячили
<tagezi> и клавиша пробела как ресет работает ))
<artus> забиндить на нее кат урандом на сда :D
<Philipp2007> Да у меня уже пять скриптов с разными значениями есть. Просто хочится плавной настройки.
<artus> развлекайся вобщем )
<Philipp2007> artus: урандом кстати интересный варриант )) А ему можно какой то порог задать? ))
<tagezi> Philipp2007: напиши скрипт который бедет ловить клавиши
<Philipp2007> команда DISP=$(($DISP + 0x1))  считает значение правильно но возвращает его в десятиричном формате. А вот как вывод сделать hex не вкурю.
<artus> printf '%x\n' DISP
<artus> ibase=10;obase=16;DISP' | bc как вариант, вобщем варианты есть
<Philipp2007> printf '%x\n' DISP не передает значения DISP.  Уже пробовал. Задать значение переменной получается только DISP= .... Далее значение. А вот применение конвееера с xargs printfне работает в данной строке.
<artus> не тупи, в DISP у тя должно быть 10ное , на выходе будет 16
<artus> ты ж сказал выше что у тя выхлоп в 10ке есть, надо в 16 перегнать
<Philipp2007> artus: Мне надо что бы в самой переменной было 16-ричное. Для применения setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=$DISP если бы на оборот я бы не мучался.
<artus> ну бери пременую из принтифа
<Philipp2007> artus: Так я и не могу понять как в переменную значание принтф в переменную запихать.
<artus> Philipp2007, http://sernam.ru/c_19.php
<artus> а ваааще zzz="$(printf четотам)" никто не отменял
<artus> Philipp2007, не тупи жееее
<artus> *"$(printf "четотам")"
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2013/07/11/#linux-users-abandoning-linux
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1xOrXDmIvE
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<artus> спать иди, тестер ))
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-12
<tagezi> всем утра
<andrex> иди спи
<tagezi> andrex: какое спать? через полтора часа нужно из дома выезжать )
<andrex> спать, это приказ!
<tagezi> andrex: )
<tagezi> всем до встречи
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет. Как вам 13.04? Стоит с LTS переходить?
<Scrimmer> утречко
<Scrimmer> IlyaLevin: без анимации самое то
<IlyaLevin> Какой анимации?
<Scrimmer> любой
<andrex> анимешной
<Scrimmer> в ccsm отключаешь Анимация, и я довольный теперь
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> угу
<SergeyIT> утра
<NoOova_away> Так мало людей на канале
<NoOova_away> печаль
<SergeyIT> не всякий сюда попасть может
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=220469.0;topicseen
<andrex> +rs
<andrex> надо unreg прилепить
<maristo> &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;
<andrex> maristo, use utf8
<andrex> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> http://alienware.com/ubuntu/
<artus> нигадяи, в терарию играет кто?
<andrex> учи пдд лентяй)
<artus> ну я же в перерывах :D
<andrex> потом ездить буш в перерывах)
<artus> да я и так ездею :)
<andrex> ну потом в перерывах будеш)
<artus> вот жеж линивые какие
<OnkelTem> Приве све
<OnkelTem> artus: поставил я себе weechat, вот только запустил можно сказать. Ничего так. Интересует вопрос, как сделать как на тех скринах у них на сайте
<artus> плагин buffers.pl кажись
<OnkelTem> artus: чтобы например в отдельном блоке выводились стаус сообщения
<OnkelTem> о
<OnkelTem> а тут можно ставить плагины прямо из вичата?
<artus> ога ))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/07/12/jokes/
<OnkelTem> круто-круто. В irssi тоже можно
<artus> этому баяну уже недели 2, лента слоупочит
<[Raiden]> )
<OnkelTem> artus: пока не получается выделить статус сообщения в отдельный буфер. По ходу buffers.pl только список буферов слева выводит
<OnkelTem> а это вообще возможно? кажись я не верно истолковал скрины
<OnkelTem> Как например вырубить список ников?
<OnkelTem> Лан, пойду на канал соответствующий :)
<[Raiden]> в квирке выключается в 2 клика
<artus> OnkelTem, у меня хоткей на это дело настроен))
<artus> [Raiden], 2 клика слоупочат перед хоткеем :D
<OnkelTem> artus: логично. Я сначала поставил версию из репы, оказалась бояном, там даже нет команды /script
<OnkelTem> artus: чуваки с #weechat тут же дали ppa, поставил 0.4.1, всё вообше шоколадно
<artus> OnkelTem, ты репы подключил вичатовские?
<OnkelTem> а то!
<artus> ващет на оффсайте есть репы)
<OnkelTem> очень тут всё удобно конечно
<OnkelTem> хотя вот пока не нашел как отфильтровать в отдельный буфер (в блок) статус сообщения
<artus> какие статус сообшения?
<artus> ты про зашол-ушол?
<artus> их хоткеем можно скрывать)
<OnkelTem> artus: ну да, про них. Хотелось бы чтобы болтались на экране, но не маячили в чате
<OnkelTem> у меня фуллхд, места впринципе достточно, можно было бы в отдельном горизонтальном блоке (окне?) их показывать
<OnkelTem> челы с #weechat сказали - хм, неплохая идея для скрипта.
<aleksei`> ку
<OnkelTem> artus: кстати, пользуясь случаем, благодарю за совет попробовать weechat. По ходу с ним я и останусь
<artus> OnkelTem, ща скажу чего за хоткейка
<OnkelTem> artus: а ты мышь используешь? Ну она у тебя enable/disable?
<artus> мыш , а нафига в нем мыш?
<OnkelTem> ну, я тоже так решил. Хотя там даже жесты поддерживаются! o_O
<OnkelTem> s/там/тут/
<OnkelTem> curses вообще вещь шикарная
<artus> meta-/ = "/filter toggle" а в фильтре
<artus> 21:09:43|     |   [joinquit] buffer: * / tags: irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit / regex: *
<artus> OnkelTem, /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit * вобщем сделай
<OnkelTem> ага
<artus> и на хоткей включалку фильтра
<OnkelTem> не, мышь точно на фик - чет она у меня включилась, так я текст выделить не смог!
<OnkelTem> artus: работает :)
<OnkelTem> Только так вот не заметишь, если вдруг кто-то вошёл
<OnkelTem> Хотя, кто обычно входит - он здоровается
<artus> внизу пишет количество отфильрованого
<SergeyIT> ночи
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37412
<[Raiden]> Переработка интерфейса программы для навигации по коллекции видео Totem. Программа переработана в стиле GNOME 3, но сохранила все свои возможности;
<[Raiden]> Это означает что прошло пару лет, а в тотеме всё те же возможности.
<akaWolf> кто-нибудь ставил svnserve с использованием sasl?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], гном умрет
<[Raiden]> надеюсь
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: SergeyIT: Я тоже.
<UNIm95> надеюсь что гном умрет
<SergeyIT> да уж пора
<UNIm95> Жалко. но успех второго гнома уже недостижим
<brestows> что же вы такие злые
<brestows> пусть живет
<UNIm95>  brestows: А что гном может предложить? даже кеды сейчас меньше жрут
<UNIm95> а интерфейс более настраиваемый
<UNIm95> хочешь под макось закос сделал. хочешь под гном 2 хочешь под фоотопик
<UNIm95> офтопик*
<brestows> альтернативу?
<artus> оба 3 интерфейса - уг , все на что хватает кедоводов, плодить форки гогна :D
<UNIm95> artus: в плане форки?
<artus> ну косить под гогноинтерфейсы
<UNIm95>  brestows:  в плане альтернативу?
<UNIm95> artus:  так сложилось что выжили только 3 этих типа
<brestows> да никто ничего не косит, они просто пришли к одному виду одновременно )
<artus> UNIm95, куда они выжили?
<UNIm95> brestows: только ничего что настраиваемость только у гнома пропала?
<UNIm95> artus: был еще интерфейс NEXTSTEP(точно название не помню) он умер. или у тебя еще какой интерфейс есть?
<artus> UNIm95, ничего , ты ж им не пользовался даже, чет я незаметил тотальной смерти гш, хоть вангующих адептов школы пророков палкой разгонять можно было
<artus> живет себе и развиваетцо
<UNIm95> artus: Пробовал Гном 3.2, 3.6, КДЕ 4.6, 4.8, XFCE 4.8(остался), LXDE. От гнома использую еще не кастрированный наутилус, gedit системный монитор, ритмбокс.
<UNIm95> Но развития не вижу.
<artus> UNIm95, дада, вобщем ты гном пробовал в сломаных переходныхъ версиях :)
<artus> UNIm95, а развитие в чем должно быть?
<UNIm95> artus: да 3.2 это та еще хрень была. 3.6 уже нет. О развитие: увеличение возможности настроек, возможность работы без 3д ускорения, уменьшение потребления памяти.
<artus> эммм, гном кушает 140 метров , куда уж меньше то
<UNIm95> неверю. за 500
<artus> увеличение возможности настроек, мдя, жесь
<UNIm95> сам видел
<artus> UNIm95, я уже показывал скрин моего гнома, 240 с запущеным ff который кушает 40 метров и скайпом который есть 60
<artus> а то что ты видел , дык на заборе тоже пишут, а там дрова
<UNIm95> artus: а что такого? в гноме 2 был апплет регулировки частоты процессора. на ноуте от батареи ноут нормально переходил на малые частоты. но если надо через апплет можно было принудительно максимум выкрутить.
<artus> ну и? в гш это тоже есть
<UNIm95> вопрос: нахрена убирать?
<artus> и внезапно, даже работает
<UNIm95> с выводом на панель?
<artus> а то что его небыло на версию 3.2 - дык переходная же )) на 3.4 пилили )
<artus> ну а куда , канешн на панель
<UNIm95> artus А обратная совместимость?
<artus> да и правельно настроеный авторазгон - ваааще не требует никаких аплетов
<artus> UNIm95, с чем7
<UNIm95> Со старыми приложениями?
<artus> какими старыми приложениями?
<artus> гш это де, это не приложение
<artus> ну взял плагин и глянул где затык , блыго чтоб в нем разобратцо надо всего лиш уметь читать :) там все просто и понятно
<artus> в отличии от - фиг поймеш как править плагины во втором гноме
<UNIm95> апплет для процессора был гномовским: его собирали гномовцы а версии 3 уже не пашет
<artus> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/47/cpu-frequency/
<UNIm95>  artus:  Вопрос. почему сразу с релизом 3-ей ветки его нельзя было сделать?
<[Raiden]> когда она релизнулась, они заявили что гном3 самодостаточен. А расширения будут наполнятся кем угодно другим.
<[Raiden]> и типа юзеры пусть учат жс
<artus> ну и норм, кому надо - тот сделает и выложит) благо разрабов хватает
<[Raiden]> ещё 2 замечания. наличие апплета котоырй был раньше не так мног оменяет и второе - ГШ не де, а рабочий стол с прикрученым вм, де - это гном3.
<artus> а не насуют непонятных аплетов в стоке , типа нафиг никому ненужных рыбок или следящих за мышой глаз )
<[Raiden]> непонятно что ещё делать с программами котоыре соответствуют хигу нового гнома. Их видимо будет со временем не меньеш чем под гном два, например тот же гном музик )
<[Raiden]> ведь функционально они либо такие же либо хуже
<artus> хы, из lxde хотят недокеды запилить , куда катитцо этот мир
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Поддержу. + думаю что писать на Яваскрипте приложения для оффлайн использования не лучшая идея.
<UNIm95> artus: Ничего что и unity на фреймворк qt переводят?
<artus> UNIm95, да меня судьба этого убожества вообще не волнует :D
<[Raiden]> ну какую-то часть приложения писать на скриптовом языке может и не плохо, к этмоу всё идёт. Плохо писать приложение которое повторяет те, которые никогда не были лидерами рынка.
<artus> уж лучше кеды
<artus> [Raiden], чечече? разверни мысль пжалуста )
<artus> [Raiden], нафига кеды пишут закос под гимп?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: недавно на хабре писали про интервью создателей юникса и баша. они дали возможность работы скриптам только для быстрого написания нуной программы и быстрому последующему переводе ее на С
<[Raiden]> ритмбокс не тянет на шедевр, как и старый тотем. гном музик врятли покроет функционально хотя бы ритмбокс, а тотем уже заявлено что будет иметь такой же функционал и т.д.
<UNIm95> artus: они не пишут про закос под гимп.
<[Raiden]> надеюсь достаточно развернул
<[Raiden]> я спать
<artus> а нафига его на си переводить если то что надо и на баше норм работает , а если баша не хватает - есть питоны всякие с перлами)
<artus> есть мертваякорова которая заглаза для всего :D
<artus> UNIm95, самое что не на есть закос под гимп
<UNIm95> artus: тогда скорости машин были не ахти. + ты думаешь просто так делают нативные приложения под все мобильные операционки фейсбуки и прочие?
<UNIm95>  artus: может под гном?
<artus> UNIm95, что под гном?
<UNIm95> artus: закос под гном
<Philipp2007> Написал я скрипты для изменения яркости. Пока отлавливал что бы значения верные были систему раз пять ребутнул из-за потухшего экрана. ))
<UNIm95> ?
<UNIm95>  Philipp2007:  пробуй переключаться в tty там эти скрипты не действуют. оттуда можно сброс сделать =)
<artus> UNIm95, не, там какая то рисовалка которая спустя 10 лет наусилась слои юзать , вобщем попытка написать гимп на куте , но пафосу айайай
<UNIm95> artus: Ты про криту?
<artus> угу
<Philipp2007> UNIm95: Не. У меня экра железно вырубался. Только ребут помогает.  от setpci ни что не спасет если не верное значение задал
<UNIm95> Philipp2007: ок.
<artus> Philipp2007, в буфере держать значение на врубить и ctrl+c, шифт инсерт ентер
<artus> вобщем двоешник :D
<UNIm95> artus: Может народ просто не понимал нафига редактор графики? =)
<Philipp2007> artus: Да в общем я зря сразу значения в setpci вводить стал. Сначала echo на консоль надо направлять и сверятся что все верно ))
<artus> Philipp2007, я по счету сносил дрова и возвращал старый конфиг иксов когда запарывал картинку на экранке , на ощупь :D просто второй раз мне было лень ребутать тачку
<artus> Philipp2007, да можно и на экранку, я же говорь, в буфер лечилку и на ощупь
<Philipp2007> artus: ну у меня опыта на это пока еще мало. )) МОжно было с планшета по ssh конечно переделать. Но лень вставать было
<Philipp2007> Вот теперь репу чешу как хот-кеи задать для клавиш fn+F5 а то системные вызовы для изменения яркости вылазят которые не работают
<artus> аспи конфиги крути
<artus> тама гдето внутрях было
<UNIm95> Philipp2007:xev
<UNIm95> прога для отлова кода нажатых клавиш
<Philipp2007> Ладно надо спать. А то после написания 3 скриптов и статии про автоматические системы смазки глаза уже в кучу. Всем спокойной ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-13
<Scrimmer> Ребятульки, а MS Office под вайном хорошо себя ведет?
<andrex> если в угол поставить то да
<OnkelTem> Привет всем!
 * OnkelTem пришёль на работку
<andrex> иди работай
<OnkelTem> Дай, думаю, поработаю, что-ли... Устроился к ребятам, которые несколько упороты. Делают информационные-киоск такие, терминалы с тачскринами.
<OnkelTem> ну и короче, из всего не малого ассортимента multitouch рамок они разумеется покупают самые дешевые
<OnkelTem> в результате, hid_multitouch.ko не работает с этой поделкой
<OnkelTem> и ребята привязали себя к Windows. Плотно.
<OnkelTem> Самый цимес был, когда я по VendorID (2309) пытался понять - что хоть за производтель. Гыгы - PCI database такого не знает
<OnkelTem> Китайцы, такие китайцы
<OnkelTem> Как в анекдоте про чукчей: "и вот по Красной Площади идут народы крайнего севера! Они несут транспаранты: мир, труд, май, июнь... июль... и всё такие это - чукчи!"
<OnkelTem> andrex: ага, уже
<|Vinamin|> ыавыфа
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<andrex> ппц мертво седня...
<[Raiden]> скучно, да?
<[Raiden]> А нефиг дома у компа сидеть
<andrex> [Raiden], есть предложения?
<andrex> [Raiden], у меня ноч уже без 16 минут и да я не дома)
<[Raiden]> неа ) Я недавно пришел, новости сча читаю. У израиля появились ракеты с радиусом 5к км. Теперь могут стрелять по РФ.
<[Raiden]> andrex: А.. ок )
<SergeyIT> если попадут
<[Raiden]> они меют около 200 ядерных боеголовок
<[Raiden]> имеют
<andrex> угу такиеже как у китайцев, поди, мощные но нифига не точные, захош в завод попасть пол района жилого сметеш
<andrex> а у нас жилих районов мало, по этому будут мазать часто)
<andrex> впринципе не долетят, пво же вокруг нас америкосы строят)
<[Raiden]> пво это с большой вероятностью строится что бы небыло ответных действий.
<[Raiden]> Врятли для защиты РФ от внешних угроз союзнико сша )
<andrex> ну это я тоже в расклад беру
<artus> andrex, буууууууУ, ты есть?
<andrex> yep
<andrex> artus, чаго хотим?
<artus> andrex, l4d2 запускай, затестею бетку
<artus> чето там у меня обновилось
<andrex> ща
<andrex> artus, а ты геде в стиме?
<artus> gomora310786
<andrex> а ну понятно
<andrex> я тя добавил в други где у мня л4д
<artus> го хангаут
<artus> у тя же вин версия?
<andrex> нет есть вин но вин надо пускать
<andrex> я вот немогу понять чаго микрафон не работает в лине
<andrex> в игре
<brestows> хай
<brestows> как скопипастить имя файла в МС
<[Raiden]> esc , enter  или alt+enter -  первое везде работает, второе в разных терминалаз по разному.
<[Raiden]> esc,a  - текущий путь полный. И ещё я бы заметил что хоткеи есть в f1
<[Raiden]> странн очто никто не ответил .  Мало тут всетаки народу который может отвечать. А я просто мимо компа прошел.
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/6/b/c/d/c/eeea573b9ff93341ead60dd62e3.jpg
<brestows> ь в f1                                                                              │
<brestows> │                                                         ││ 13.07.2013 20:25:10 [Raiden]: странн очто никто не ответил .  Мало тут всетаки народу который может отвечать. А я просто мимо компа прошел.                                      │
<brestows> │                                                         ││ 13.07.2013 20:32:13 #ubuntu-ru: philipballew [~philip@ubuntu/member/philipballew] вошёл в комнату.                                                                               │
<philipballew> yes brestows that is me.
<andrex> brestows, на форуме инфа есть
<brestows> мне надо в буфер обмена скопипастить
<brestows> а не в командную строку
<[Raiden]> мышкой
<andrex> ыы
<[Raiden]> либо читай про пользовательское меню по ф2 и команду xclip
<andrex> епик
<[Raiden]> и как прикрутить
<brestows> я думал есть готовое сочитание а тут пилить надо, про xclip вкурсе
<[Raiden]> да, надо делать велосипед или не использовать мц в гуи.
<andrex> 1) Жмём в mc по нужному файлу Shift+F6
<andrex> 2) Жмём Ctrl+@(Shift+2)
<andrex> 3) Жмём Ctrl+E (Выставляем курсор в конец имени)
<andrex> 4)Жмём либо Ctrl+W - чтобы вырезать, либо Alt+W - чтобы скопировать.
<brestows> andrex в чем эпик
<brestows> это еще больший костыль
<andrex> втом что мыкой можно
<brestows> чем xclip
<brestows> а где я упоминал мышь?
<[Raiden]> 1. мышкой нельзя , 2. мышкой можно не в мц, а в эмуляторе терминала.
<andrex> а ты вобще ничего не упоминал по этому предложили вариант
<artus> а нафига вам извращенцы в mc мыш?
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. свойство терминала , графической программы.
<andrex> если бы сказал что в tty
<artus> ctrl+o ls и хоть обвыделяйся
<[Raiden]> в tty можно мышкой тоже, если настроить программу gpm
<[Raiden]> yj 'nj ,eltn yt rkbg,jhl brcjd
<[Raiden]> но это будет не клипборд иксов
<andrex> да она там квадратная не удобная)
<[Raiden]> в мц кстати можно ещё отображать вывод команд во встроеннйо смотрелке.
<[Raiden]> в том числе ls )
<[Raiden]> но это вы узнаете прочитав мануал
<Philipp2007> Скучно. На ноуте все работает. С сетью разобрался, с яркостью тоже.
<Philipp2007> Графические планшеты для рисования в линуксе как вообще работают? Думаю с китая заказать какой нибудь попроще
<SergeyIT> купи краски, бумагу, кисточки ... и сканер
<Philipp2007> То есть работать с гимпом и inkscape не будет? А то никогда не рисовал а тут что то захотелось
<Philipp2007> SergeyIT: У тебя случайно не гента? Собери все сам называется
<artus> Philipp2007, слыш, двоешник, а вас где учат этому дураскому "с откудато" ?
<Philipp2007> artus: не нервничай. Чего так взъелся??? Я же не служебную записку начальсту пишу что бы по 10 каждое слово проверять
<SergeyIT> а почему и не с? Китай это большой остров в азии
<artus> я еще могу понять мягкие знаки там , но блин это же даже не очепятка, это двойка жеж в голове по правописанию, или че там в школах за это отвечает )
<artus> SergeyIT, это ответ человека с росии? :D
<SergeyIT> это проблема тех, кто с украины
<andrex> !tsya
<ubuntuhelp> Если не хотите получить лопатой по затылку - выучите правила с http://tsya.ru
<artus> пишите ца и не парьте себе моск :D
<Philipp2007> andrex: )) Вы бота еще и грамоте научили? Совсем с мягким знаком достали?
<andrex> потому что он уже на лопате
<andrex> моск
<andrex> ну не мы а скай
<andrex> напишеш ноч и лопатой лил коронуш тоже лопатой, такой он)
<andrex> или
<andrex> ааа ппц я забыл как *.pem сертификаты генерить
<artus> норм, я тоже :D
<andrex> а ну тогда ладно
<Philipp2007> Кстати а как программы определяет что компьютер простивает? Какой то флаг в системе или они своим таймером считают время последнего обращения к клаве-мыши?
<artus> маленькие гремлины перекллючают рубильник в положение выкл :)
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, почитай где как хранители экранов работают, там должно быть написано
<Philipp2007> Да на винде есть программа neospy которая  скриншоты с переодичностью делает. Вот думал самому скрипт написать что бы снимал во время активноси
<SergeyIT> так в линуксе тоже есть такие
<artus> Philipp2007, зачем?
<Philipp2007> Да просто иногда надо за своим компом следить чего на нем делается во время отсутствия.
<Philipp2007> SergeyIT: Что то не встречал похожего.
<artus> блокировать его надо во время отсутствия :D
<Philipp2007> Да ноут общий. Бывает на нем жена ковыряется и подруги ее приходят
<artus> а учетки завести слабо?
<artus> и права адекватные раздать на домашние каталоги
<Philipp2007> Ну тоже как вариант с учетками. Но будут потом вопросы типа любовниц под паролем прячу ))
<SergeyIT> тогда разводись )
<Philipp2007> Ну вы совсем уж кардинальное решение предлагаете. )) А если голова болеть будет то только рубить? ))
<artus> Philipp2007, каке вопросы? нафига ломать и срать в моих рабочих разделах? а скриншотилку писать чтоб за женой следить - клиникой не попахивает? ))
<SergeyIT> какие вопросы - такие и ответы
<Philipp2007> Ясно. Просто спросил. Скучно вот фигней и занимаюсь
<tagezi> всем привет
<Philipp2007> И тебе доброй ночи.
<tagezi> ночь?
<tagezi> а, ну да. пол первого ночи
<Philipp2007> )) Суббота. Народ во времени потерялся. У меня за стенкой так вообще песни орут под русское радио
<tagezi> да не.. у меня просто ещё пол 12, я как-тозабыл что время разное
<Philipp2007> Тут уже тишина все спат. Даже не спорит ни кто. Скучно
<tagezi> странно что 34 человека до сих пор сидит
<Philipp2007> ДА половину можно кикнуть и ни кто не заметит. Видать забили в далеком нном году irc выключить
<SergeyIT> tagezi, с приездом )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: с переездом* ))
<SergeyIT> так ты еще не приехал туда? (
<tagezi> вчера ещё приехали..пока на даче тусуемся )) в понедельник поедим квартирку смотреть, где жить будем )
<SergeyIT> жуть (. Теперь местные за вами следить будут, чтобы законы соблюдали
<Philipp2007> tagezi: А куда переехал? В какую страну?
<SergeyIT> в петербургскую область
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, тебе из окна видно
<tagezi> Philipp2007: да тут в 200 км от питера ))
<tagezi> бывшая русская губерния )
<Philipp2007> А я почему тогда про местных с законами говоришь? В России всем пофиг. А вот в Финляндии могут застучать.
<Philipp2007> Я сам за 250 км от питера живу. На границе с финляндией
<tagezi> в светогорске?
<Philipp2007> Ну почти, в соседнем поселке. Хотя мы теперь и являемся МО Светогорск
<tagezi> ну там 200 км ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это как ехать )
<Philipp2007> Ну около того. Если по прямой. А ты в другую сторону области или тоже рядом?
<tagezi> SergeyIT:  у них как не едь, а дорога всёравно как на танковом полегоне после стрельбищь )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ты мне7
<Philipp2007> Кстати тут у нас конкретно за ремонт взялись. Асфальта км 10 уже сняли. Но не положили.
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Да. Не в наши края переехал?
<tagezi> Philipp2007: у вас и в прошлом году его сняли, кусками ))
<tagezi> Philipp2007: я сейчас в Пуумале.. потом ещё покатаюсь и осяду в Лаппееранте
<Philipp2007> Ну сейчас специальной техникой )) И ям по пояс по трассе нарыли. Так что лучше к нам ехать через каменогорск.
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Ну за границей же. А Sergey про область говорил
<SergeyIT> надеюсь в августе сделают, а то может съезжу
<tagezi> ваще обложили.. они наверное специально дождались когда на 6 трасе между Лаппеерантой и имотрой ремонт начнёться )
<SergeyIT> Philipp2007, так это и есть СПб область, по количеству людей из питера )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: ну.. финка бывшая губерния российская, он это имел ввиду.. ну и то что у граници русскиз больще чес финов, так что почти дома )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а там ремонт надолго?
<Philipp2007> Ну сейчас вообще народу много туда рвется. Хотя вчера вечером видел пьяного фина с не менее пьяным нашим. Разговаривали каждый на своем и друг друга понимали. Причем наш разводил на водку а фин предлагал пиво. ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да уже положили асфальт, разметку нанисут и знаки нормальные поставят
<SergeyIT> это хорошо
<Philipp2007> Ну у нас может через пару недель закончат. Так как работают без выходных. Местами в два слоя снимают до подушки и сразу заплатки ложат. Видать хорошо их взгрели
<SergeyIT> есть за что, за 3 года все развалилось
<tagezi> если бы их взгрели бы, они бы её ещёб и выпрямили
<tagezi> а то едешь как будто дорогу прокладывала пьяная змея
<Philipp2007> Да ладно. Зато не заскучаешь. А то по скандинавии едешь и спать хочется а по нашей как то веселей едется. Еще и от ямок уворачиваться надо. ))
<tagezi> мне по финке нравиться ездить.. спокойно, никакая зараза тебя не подрежит, перед тобой не выскочит на дорогу, едишь наслаждаешься, зыришь по стороным
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да тоже иногда неадекваты бывают, но реже
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Там круиз-контроль классно помогает. Едешь разрешенное и ни кто не мешает
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> в прошлом году в лапландию ездили с женой на машине.. въезжаем из финки в светогорск, и началось.. ваше как день и ночь
<tagezi> а мы за месяц там привыкли к нормальной езде, уже и забыли, что есть где-то идиоты которые забыли что кроме прав нужно ещё и ПДД знать
<artus> Philipp2007, а потом влетаеш в яму :D и круиз-полет
<Philipp2007> Ну у нас кстати полный беспредел так как гаишники раз в месяц заезжают. И то по расписанию. И все ездят как хотят
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ну так финики у нас также забывают пдд
<Philipp2007> фины и ведут у нас как свиньи. Мусор босают. И нажираются. У нас свобода
<tagezi> ну, не фины, а их ние индивиды
<SergeyIT> так у нас тоже индивиды )
<tagezi> у нас тут дача.. соседи ходят в гости, ещё не разу не видел фина пьяного тут
<tagezi> хотя отец не ограничивает никого в спиртном
<Philipp2007> Они выезжают отдыхать на паромах или автобусах и там такое устраивают!
<tagezi> сегодня ьыла тема, предлогали на выбор.. выбрали чай )
<tagezi> Philipp2007: не все, а некоторые, большенству этого не нужно
<Philipp2007> НУ может быть. Я там не жил не в курсе чего там твориться. А по поездкам на пол дня судить нельзя
<UNIm95> Народ. кто0нибудь APU от AMD Использует?
<tagezi> просто в Россию они едут либо родительским местам поклониться, либо те кому подешевле нажраться хочеться, остальные у себя ходят, им в нашем бордаке не интересно
<Philipp2007> tagezi: к нам са бензином и сигаретами ездат. из-за них у нас бензин дороже рубля на 3-4 чем в выборге за 50 км от настенные
<Philipp2007> от нас.
<tagezi> ну я думаю он дороже не по этому, а потому что русские выезжают и хотят заправиться, ну и после границе часто приходиться заправляться, потому что не все бензоколонки берут русские карты
<tagezi> да и в финских бензокалонках хрен разберёшься как заправляться.. у нас женой каждый раз история происходит с ними )
<tagezi> UNIm95: а что там такого хитрого?
<SergeyIT> ни разу не заправлялся в финке, далеко не ездил
<UNIm95>  tagezi: хотельсь бы узнать как с производительностью и дровами
<tagezi> UNIm95: а, ты пофлудить.. не, тогда я не пользовал
<UNIm95> tagezi: В смысле пофлудить? Я думаю что родственникам собрать
<UNIm95> Просили дешевый комп с нормальным воспроизведением видео.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: там бывает весело с этим.. даже одна и таже колонка в один раз примет карту русскую, в другой день нет.. хотя бумажные евро они жуют все
<tagezi> UNIm95: нормальную видео им ставь
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я всегда с бумажками езжу
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ещё лучше на интеле собирай, у них дрова к интегрированой видеокарте нормальные, 100% рабочие, я уже 6 лет юзаю
<UNIm95> tagezi: Зачем? там пенсионеры которые в нете лазят, скайп мучают и фильмы смотрят.
<SergeyIT> только не gma3600
<UNIm95>  SergeyIT:  tagezi: про гма3600 знаю. пытались с человеком на его ноуте разобраться. те еще танцы с бубном. + сам то что на интеле использовал как-то не очень удачно было.
<tagezi> да они помоему все нормально работают.. у меня после 10.04 проблем с ними пока не было
<UNIm95> даже нормально экран в 1366*768 подцепить не смогли
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-14
<DartSmjkfuE> kakuyu kodirovku uzat tut
<DartSmjkfuE> ?
<DartSmjkfuE> привет всем
<tarokinoe> здорово всем! создал рейд10(это рэйд0 из двух raid1) утилитой mdadm, как узнать какие пары дисков состоят в одном raid1?
<artus> суток
<tarokinoe> установил один пакет, он повлек за собой установку еще кучи пакетов. Как теперь удалить этот пакет и ту кучу пакетов которую он привел за собой?
<Philipp2007> так а обычное удаление через apt-get не удалит разве?  Вроде как если пакеты не используются другими приложениями они безболезненно удаляться
<gry> apt-get remove mainpackage; apt-get autoremove
<gry> tarokinoe уже пропал
<andrex> суток
<tagezi> всем привет
<artus> дароф
<andrex> кю
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37416  всё так же, но без mir и unity
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<Big_Aziz> [Raiden]: ку :)
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff: ку привет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты за грибами ходил?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты за грибами ходил?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: неа. Видел лисички
<[Raiden]> я если поеду то в августе-сентябре
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, меня клищи интерисуют
<tagezi> тут клещей немерено, я никогда столько не видел
<tagezi> а лисички да.. во всю идут уже
<SergeyIT> tagezi, хотели в эти выходные за черникой и грибами, но жарко, и не поехали
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты много их видел? Я в финке в лесах был, но клещей не ловил (всегда пользую химию от них)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну.. с жены вчера снял штук 5 наверное, с себя 4, утром отковырял из кровати ещё одного
<tagezi> это за пол часа прогулки по лесу
<SergeyIT> жуть!
<tagezi> мы конечно все привитые, но всё равно не приятно
<SergeyIT> это  же опасно
<SergeyIT> а это точно клещи?
<tagezi> угу
<SergeyIT> просто такого количества никогда не видел
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я тоже до сегодняшнего дня, но это точно клещи.. я напаразитологии их проходил.. да и жена биолог по первому образованию
<[Raiden]> Я на речку киржач ездил 2 недели назад. Там клещей небыло.
<[Raiden]> может не замечали, а может есть места где им не вкусно )
<[Raiden]> есть ещё лосиные блохи. Чем-то похожи на клещей и противно ползают. Но с крыльями и не кусают людей ) В калужской области таких много видел
<[Raiden]> А так вообще они есть. Я из себя вытаскивал пару лет назад. Где-то час на электричке от Мск.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], они кусают, но аккуратно
<[Raiden]> может быть ловил вовремя...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну лосиная блоха она бегает быстро довольнотаки )) у меня собака их терпеть не может, они её вымораживают )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], знаю человека, у которого аллергия от этих мух
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-07
<cl4r1ty7072> привет всем
<cl4r1ty7072> !nick cl4r1ty7072
<andrex> мертвасть
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-08
<victor0000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7764524/
<andrex> бу!
<SergeyIT> уб
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<drfits> Раньше хитрые белые люди меняли у папуасов золото на стеклянные бусы.
<drfits> Потом им надоело возиться с бусами и они стали просто печатать доллары...
<Sergey_IT> drfits, а потом - втюхивать ОС
<Sergey_IT> и продавать права на все ... скоро до воздуха дойдет
<Sergey_IT> 4:0 Германия )
<Sergey_IT> 5:0 )))
<tagezi> у суси прям такая почти консольная кстановка, тлько на кнопочках
<tagezi> установка в убунту после этого смотриться как для хомячком
<mdma> это типа + ?
<Sergey_IT> какая разница? Каждый день ставишь, что ли?
<userD> доброй ночи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, нет, но приятно.. за хомячка с первого дня не считают, но всё настроиваемо изначально )
<tagezi> вот только чото она медленно ставиться зараза... убунту бы уже раза три накотил бы и снёс )
<Sergey_IT> так куда спешить то? )
<tagezi> Ну, я хотел сегодня ещё поставить собираться программку
<tagezi> а там наверное опять пилить сначала придётся, что бы оно пошло всё
<Sergey_IT> не ночное это дело - разбираться в сборке
<UNIm95> охренеть
<UNIm95> 5-0
<UNIm95> причем 4 гола за 5 минут
<tagezi> это 7-8 часов, нафига днём комп занимать?
<tagezi> ночьюпока буду спать соберёться, дням поюзаю
<Sergey_IT> так я не о сборке, а о том что готовиться к этому ночью не дело
<tagezi> ну, приехал с похода, нужно успеть
<tagezi> я в 10 только домой завалился
<Sergey_IT> так отдохни )
<tagezi> через месяц отдахнём.. доо релиза савсем мало осталось
<tagezi> и походу я единственный кто понимает как это чудо можно собрать... или всем просто пофигу
<Sergey_IT> а чего собираешь?
<tagezi> да ЛО, что я ещё могу собирать? убунту что ли? )
<Sergey_IT> скучно, наверно?
<Sergey_IT> 6:0
<tagezi> дали бы немцам по мячику, чо мучают пацанов? )
<Sergey_IT> учат
<UNIm95> 7-0
<Sergey_IT> 7:0
<Sergey_IT> хоккей
<UNIm95> Звиздец
<tagezi> с кем играют?
<UNIm95> С бразилией
<UNIm95> Черт тут немцы так кричат
<UNIm95> хотя тут уде пол 12
<tagezi> и немцы выигрывают?
<Sergey_IT> да
<tagezi> бразильцы ведать чото не то съели
<tagezi> какой из аналогов матлаба ближе к нему?
<Sergey_IT> мания величия до добра не доводит
<Sergey_IT> я и матлаб не использовал (
<tagezi> какой же ты серый у нас )
<Sergey_IT> сликад пробовал (
<Sergey_IT> скикад
<tagezi> скилаб?
<Sergey_IT> ну да ) - уже забыл как и называется (
<tagezi> может тебе витаминок для памяти привезти? )
<tagezi> говорят у октавы почти полная совместимость
<Sergey_IT> поздно, не помогут уже (
<Sergey_IT> так поставь
<tagezi> да вот поставил, твкаю уже )
<tagezi> тыкаю*
<only_you> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10351324_670598833010512_245847793949377148_n.jpg
<only_you> dddwwe
<only_you> hgggrrrhsg
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-09
<dima34> всем доброго, кто нибудь сталкивался в 14.04 со звуком 5.1 через spdif?
<drfits> я нет
<dima34> жаль , походу опять чтото поломали. в 12.04 пересобирал плагин алсы и всё отлично работало, тут же плагин собирается но pulseaudio просто вешается с ним
<tagezi> утра всем
<wotter> Все я тут))
<svetlana> добрый день.
<wotter> Светик Светик семи цветик где вы)))
<wotter> А вот)))
<wotter> Привет)
<wotter> С какого вы города???
<svetlana> Минуту, сейчас.
<wotter> ладно
<wotter> покурю пока)))
<svetlana> Вы поставили виндалию, с ней тор демон поставися или нет? Попробуйте зайти на http://127.0.0.1:9050 .
<svetlana> Вы можете запустить другой браузер через TOR, используя команду «torify»: «torify chromium», например.
<wotter> она вобще у меня не открывается может при установке проблема возникла сейчас снесу ее и попробую заново поставить
<svetlana> Если она не открывается, её можно попробовать запустить из командной строки. Тогда она может написать текст ошибки в терминал.
<wotter> Сейчас Я ее уже удалил установлю и через центр приложений и попробуем еще разок
<svetlana> Да. Хорошая мысль, поставить через центр приложений.
<wotter> Это сорказм???))) Да я просто не шарю у меня эта лубунту всего вротой день))
<svetlana> Нет, не сарказм. Через центр должно лучше получиться.
<wotter> раньше даже не знал о ее существование)))
<wotter> хотел голую ХР поставить а поставили эту)
<wotter> у меня просто машина слабая очень
<dima34> и что прям с юнити поставили?
<wotter> да у друга завались инстеляшек на компе он тоже в компьютерах волокет)))
<svetlana> Да, она на самом деле не очень большую нагрузку даёт. Лишние 50ГБ памяти. Зависит от того, насколько слабая.
<wotter> два ядра 1.66 гиг памяти 800 скорость
<wotter> нет бук
<wotter> ))
<dima34> на слабый комп надо что ниудь по легче ставить: lxde, kxde etc
<wotter> ну да и эта нормально
<svetlana> На 1.6ГБ памяти юнити может оказаться просто незаметна. 300 или 350МБ памяти при загрузке компьютера, какая разница?
<dima34> 1,6Гц
<wotter> ну да)
<wotter> так ну вот она установилась пробуем открыть
<dima34> памяти 1 Гб, имхо маловато
<dima34> но всё от типа процессора зависит
<wotter> согласен
<wotter> eee 1001
<wotter> модель нет бука
<wotter> Vidalia не смогла запустить Tor. Проверьте настройки и убедитесь что имя и местоположение исполняемого файла Tor указанo.
<dima34> wotter скажи а что ты делаешь? тор пытаешься запустить?
<wotter> ага
<dima34> а браузер с тором пробовал?
<svetlana> Или там 200 или 250. Я не заметила у неё нагрузку на процессор совсем.
<svetlana> Да, браузер с тором.
<svetlana> Попробуйте «apt-cache policy tor» посмотреть, он установлен или нет?
<svetlana> Конечно. Это же пакет такой, vindalia.
<svetlana> Она при запуске даёт ошибку.
<wotter> дак нет там он без браузера походу этот пакет
<wotter> скинте линку пожалуйста на ченибудь то что реально подменяет айпи адрес что бы заходить на экстремистские сайты)))
<dima34> а в чем сложность то? https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en скачиваешь, распаковываешь , запускаешь start-tor-browser
<dima34> и радуешься жизни
<svetlana> Проверьте, стоит ли tor. Если да, то «torify <браузер>» откроет браузер через tor.
<dima34> а так, для FF есть friGate
<svetlana> Я выше показала, как это проверить.
<wotter> ока щас попробуем
<dima34> 32bit?
<svetlana> Мне по-английски написали, «transactional upgrades and roll-backs». Я не понимаю, как это перевести грамотно. Я понимаю, что это обновления по механизму транзакций, так что можно отменить по частям, но не могу подобрать прилагательное...
<wotter> ну так то 2 ядра ну мы версию 14.04 на 32 ставили
<svetlana> ...правильное.
<wotter> короче не открывается архив
<dima34> как не открывается
<svetlana> Какой архив. Я же сказала, проверить, стоит ли tor. Что мы сейчас делаем?
<dima34> https://www.torproject.org/dist/torbrowser/3.6.2/tor-browser-linux32-3.6.2_ru.tar.xz
<svetlana> Это дурацкий способ. Он не обновляется.
<wotter> мы пробуем установить уже который скачали по ссылке)))
<dima34> и не надо, всегда можно ручками
<svetlana> Как это глупо.
<dima34> а почему не собhfnm&
<dima34> сории
<dima34> а почеу не собрать самим тогда?
<dima34> надо брать исходники, собирать и ставить. только так правильней будет. все остальное - глупости
<wotter> хех))
<svetlana> В репозиториях есть упаковка, которая предоставляет нужную функциональность и обновляется с системой.
<wotter> все открылось распаковалось и запустилось)))
<dima34> поздравляю
<dima34> нужно быть проще, светлана
<wotter> шпасибо))
<svetlana> *Пакет.
<wotter> травы
<wotter> :D
<svetlana> Нужно, нужно. Я по-простому и предложила. Да ладно, «работает», я думаю уже меня не услышали два человека, так что мне всё равно.
<dima34> я вас слышу, не переживайте
<JohnDoe71rus> АНБ сохраняет данные о пользователях тора. используя неопубликованные дыры
<wotter> это кто такие???
<wotter> АНБ
<svetlana> Случаи прослушивания TORа приводят к последствиям только в том случае, если у кого-то есть выраженный интерес к конкретному пользователю (просто посещения сайта обычно такой интерес не вызывает).
<JohnDoe71rus> http://xakep.ru/news/lifx-hack/ докатились. лампочки по wifi хакают
<JohnDoe71rus> так у пользователя конкретный интерес "что бы заходить на экстремистские сайты"
<dima34> давно пора
<JohnDoe71rus> хм. получается ботнет из лампочек на wifi сети
<svetlana> Я тогда начну заходить на такие сайты из библиотеки и из всех доступных мне компьютеров, вот у них интереса-то будет.
<svetlana> Я по-прежнему думаю, что им просто лень грамотно к цензуре подходить. Легче выборочно. :)
<dima34> у нас и блог навального экстремистский
<JohnDoe71rus> из доступных возможно, а вот из библиотеки врят ли. кто тебе позволит грузануть свою систему с флешки и доступ в сеть даст
<dima34> вообще список запрещенных сайтов можно процентов на 70 в избранное добавлять, столько там всего интерестного)
<svetlana> :-)
<dima34> /ушел на обед
<wotter> ага да всех не переловят)))) да и как поймать тебя если ты сидишь где нибудь в машине с бесплатного вайфая например там в ленте или в леруа мерлен или макдональдце а в случае чего планшет в дребезги и все
<wotter> legalrc.biz
<wotter> всем удачного бизнеса
<SergeyIT> пошел видимо планшет об коленку ломать
<JohnDoe71rus> не поможет http://xakep.ru/news/hdd-labrador/ :)
<svetlana> SergeyIT: Как в этой... в книжке. Про Калле Блумквиста. Мальчики нашли там какого-то преступника за несколько недель. При появлении полиции он отправил пистолет в ближайшую лужу.
<SergeyIT> значит об голову
<dima34> чем поможет сломанный планшет, если только целенаправленно nand ломать
<dima34> вот кстати свежий пост для параноиков http://habrahabr.ru/post/228507/
<BACbOK> Привет, народ
<BACbOK> Есть кто силён в vim?
<BACbOK> есть здесь кто-нибудь? anybody home?
<userD> есть но вим не юзаю пока
<SergeyIT> man что-то знает - man vim
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/vim
<userD> так man vim на нормальном русском просто в консоли по полочкам всё... замечательно...
<userD> и ближе как то )))
<svetlana> BACbOK: Какой вопрос по vim?
<BACbOK> та надо по всему документу обрезать первых 2 символа
<svetlana> Минуту.
<svetlana> Наберите двоеточие, оно появится снизу. После него наберите «%s/^..//g» без русских кавычек, нажмите RET.
<svetlana> Тогда будут удалены первые два символа в каждой строчке.
<SergeyIT> жуть... 20-й век
<dima34> зато быстро, если знаешь)
<SergeyIT> я в крузадере тоже быстро делаю - выделил блок и удалил
<dima34> почти в любом редакторе с клавишей Alt
<SergeyIT> а не глядя, можно и лишнее удалить
<SergeyIT> svetlana, ты с бородой?
<dima34> просим фото
<dima34> судя по whois:  [svetlana] is logged in as Gryllida
<dima34> кажется есть вариант: http://au.linkedin.com/in/gryllida
<JohnDoe71rus> вот че деаноним побайтовый делает
<dima34> вобщем есть надежа что не мужык =)
<dima34> *надежда
<JohnDoe71rus> надежда, мой компас земной ...
<svetlana> Меня уже называют «мужиком» и «вариантом». 21-ый век. ;)
<svetlana> Имя вам написать чёрным по белому, не работает. :)
<JohnDoe71rus> svetlana: да ладно, старый боян http://www.inpearls.ru/comments/148050
<svetlana> :)
<dima34> +1
<BACbOK> @svetlana спасибо большое
<svetlana> Пожалуйста.
<dima34> https://www.facebook.com/svetlana.noone/about
<dima34> ааа
<dima34> и смотрим whois :  (~noone@freenode/staff/gry): Svetlana
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Failed!
<kyshtynbai> Работает, ты смотри!
<rolli> приветствую всех! подскажите новичку на линуксе, возможно ли запустить на бокале игры типа рф-онлайн и пв???? просьба не ругаться
<snql> на линуксе нет ничего невозможного
<userD> что такое пв?
<snql> perfect world, стыдно не знать
<userD> по поводу бокала,  у меня на нём одно время квип вертелся, грузит проц ест память, притормаживает
<rolli> и пофиг на защиту gg??? просто везде говорят что с гг нереал запустить
<rolli> по другому не знаю как гамы запускать(((
<userD> по поводу игр, так сложилос, что как только появился у меня первый комп, с линукса не слазил, винду юзал очень редко, когда там телефон какой то перешить... ну такое... а вообще есть wineHQ
<userD> ссылку или самостоятельно?
<rolli> спс найду)))
<rolli> сидел на федоре с гномом, а теперь привыкаю к ксубунте) как то на лине мне комфортнее чем на окошках)) нужны то всего 3 гамы)))
<drfits> стыдно в игры играть :)
<userD> кстати wine для квипа и держал, сейчас уже есть плагин для vk.com под пиджин, бокал зарезал, всё почистил. пиджин весчь
<userD> ))
<userD> счастливый ты человек раз можешь поиграть, и у тебя есть на это время ))
<rolli> чисто для расслабона) ито гамаю по 2 часа в неделю, а остальное время работа мля)
<rolli> да и жена ворчит бывает
<userD> я для раслабона бывает в сауербратен))
<userD> а так асус ёжик. 750метров оперы....
<userD> не до игр знаете ли )))
<rolli> у самого железо бэшное
<userD> обновился до 14 ксубунты, выкинув всё  лишнее
<userD> доволен ))
<rolli> я на убунту студио точнее сижу))) думаю что это тоже самое почтии
<userD> кстати, может кто знает, есть ли канал такой, где парашютисты собираются? )))
<rolli> бог его знает. я вообще в чат первый раз зашел
<drfits> xubuntu - весчь, мне нравится
<userD> согласен))
<drfits> правда иногда раскладка в пиджине глючит
<drfits> и везде, но подозреваю пиджин
<drfits> никак побороть не могу
<rolli> вопрос дятла)))) что такое пиджин
<drfits> приходится 2 раза переключить раскладку и всё становится на свои места
<drfits> Pidgin - клиент обмена сообщениями для всего\
<userD> бг, вон у меня у деда на компе, дебиан, chromium раскладка тоже балуется, везде нормально а там нет))
<drfits> удобный очень
<drfits> блин, узнать бы отчего
<userD> сам с под пиджина на 4х ирс каналах сижу
<userD> ))
<drfits> я сам недавно стал юзать хУбунту после винды
<drfits> на десктопе
<rolli> я в этом чайник)
<userD> и контакт, фейсбук, гмайл...
<drfits> так что пока найти не смогу :(
<userD> та ничего, разберёшся))
<rolli> я вот решаю что оставить xubuntu или гномика с юнити? как считаете?
<userD> xfce4 так как gtk2 преобладает
<userD> у меня тут без глюков из коробки заработал флеш в epiphany
<rolli> да и привычней чем гном как то))) тоже об этом думал
<userD> на gtk3 какие то грабли
<rolli> я долга с вафлей плясал
<userD> для вай фая есть же jockey-gtk
<userD> и не только для фая...
<userD> это чтоб ручками не крутить....
<drfits> я раньше ставил на десктоп обычный убунту и гном 3, сносил через неделю обратно в винду, сейчас сижу месяц наверное на xUbuntu - обратно не хочу
<drfits> оно просто работает
<rolli> я ручками люблю ковыряться
<userD> это  хорошо)  но такие вещи экономят время и берегут глаза))
<rolli> я тож не хочу) вопрос а вы антивырь ставите???
<drfits> а  я ковыряться не люблю, я люблю, чтобы система работала как часы без долгого допиливания, т.к. мне нужно программить и деньги делать, а не в пустую за компом сидеть
<userD> да я и сам то гном не очень люблю, хотя мой дед в восторге))
<rolli> жаль не умею програмить(((
<rolli> красиво но на мой взгляд неудобно
<userD> drfits +1
<drfits> SMPlayer - самый лучший проигрыватель видосов, особенно когда VDPAU включаешь в настройках если видюха nVidea
<userD> vlc cvcl
<drfits> всё видео рендерит на видюхе и проц нифига не грузит
<userD> cvlc
<userD> *
<drfits> что за cvlc ?
<drfits> это vlc?
<userD> да
<userD> только из консоли
<drfits> я там не нашел опции, хотя на сайте писали, что есть
<userD> как мплеер
<drfits> в общем я попробовал SMPlayer - теперь на VLC не вернусь )
<userD> у меня ATI  я не сильно с опциями балуюсь
<userD> рад что вообще работает))
<drfits> мне консоль понравилась когда я запомнил как копировать и вставлять там текст )))
<userD> за smp запомню спс, попробую при случае
<drfits> оказалось легче пареной репы
<userD> tilda )))
<drfits> smp тянет QT либы, но для меня это не проблема
<drfits> на производительность не заметил, что влияет как-то
<drfits> у меня 18гб оперативы и проц intel i7 920
<userD> ))
<userD> шикарно
<drfits> слабоват уже, но для программирования нормально
<userD> тут 750М изворачиваюсь))
<rolli> ребят! а браузеры виндовые расширение тянут???
<userD> ????
<drfits> ???
<userD> %)
<userD> какое расширение?
<rolli> плин короче плагины?
<userD> какие?
<drfits> у браузеров плагины под браузеры, а не под конкретную платформу
<drfits> что касаемо FF и хрома
<rolli> понял! спасибо! сорь за глупый вопрос((((
<userD> абстрактный вопрос....
<userD> и да и нет
<userD> попадались плагины под FF которые не работали под виндус, но это запоздание поддержки... не более...
<rolli> эх завидую вам программерам))) я в этом лох полный
<userD> да ну, я не програмер, вообще в охране работаю...
<drfits> мне ещё нравится Doublecommander в качестве замены тоталкомандера
<drfits> на работе на все серваки виндовые даже поставил т.к. он бесплатный
<rolli> ну по крайней мере точно раз в 100 лучше разбираешься в компах наверно
<userD> пока mc хватает, только там что то с smb не сходится
<userD> пересобирал включая поддержку smb
<userD> может что то не так сделал, но кодировку на серве не опознал
<userD> даже файлы толком не увидел
<userD> mc in love )))
<rolli> а вы убунту студио пробовали??? не глючная она???
<drfits> я ничего не пробую - времени нету
<drfits> поставил хубунту - стоит, я и радуюсь )))
<userD> вообще с арча слез... глаза слабые....
<userD> тут гемора меньше...
<userD> и ЧСВ у людей не зашкаливает...
<drfits> )))
<drfits> сейчас wine 1.7 поставлю, посмотрю как оно запустит виндовую прогу
<rolli> я лично плайлинуксом пользуюсь а не вйном
<rolli> точнее не чисто вайном
<userD> кстати,  что слышно по поводу убунты и микрософта???
<userD> очень беспокоит
<rolli> а что там???
<drfits> не, нафиг вайн - не буду ставить
<userD> та проект продать хотели
<userD> в сети есть....
<userD> там из-за кризиса....
<rolli> незнал
<userD> что сейчас я не в курсе, якобы 14.04 последняя в своём роде.... не уверен....
<rolli> будем надеяться что нет
<userD> эти из микрософта потребовали выпилить dash и unity
<userD> я, простите, в а....е
<drfits> ссылку на статью пожалуйста )
<userD> ок
<userD> минуточку
<drfits> а то выглядит как-то не правдоподобно )
<userD> надёюсь что это не более чем утка
<userD> http://ubuntu-news.ru/news/canonical-mozhet-byt-kuplena-kompaniey-microsoft
<drfits> P.S. С первым апреля!
<drfits> внизу )))
<userD> от таких шуток инфаркт может случиться...  
<userD> *33*5 на телефоне, не читал? ))
<userD> и сразу в гугл...
<rolli> только понял что у меня звуки отсутствуют(((
<userD> ты о чём?
<rolli> не видео в инете ни звук не воспроизводятся(((
<userD> настройки?
<rolli> все на макс
<userD> настройки пульсаудио
<userD> pavucontrol
<rolli> а где ето смотреть
<userD> это поставить если нету
<rolli> сори за тупость но где его взять
<rolli> блин видосы заработали а звука нету
<userD> aptitude search pavucontrol
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-10
<sharikoff> re
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<hunter-12> Какой живой канал :D
<hunter-12> Раньше тут было повеселее
<gry> Я читаю, отвечаю на вопросы, как получится.
<hunter-12> <gry> ну раньше тут вечно чего-то обсуждали
<hunter-12> Или теперь убунту допили до идеала? :)
<gry> Нет, дистрибутив невозможно сделать идеальным.
<hunter-12> <gry> Кстати, юнити все так же глючит?
<gry> В особенности Desktop Linux. Поэтому их и так много, что кто-то не осознал, что всем наплевать на настройки по умолчанию.
<gry> Нет, она уже лучше работает и даже выросла в DE. Раньше вроде бы просто костылём к гному была.
<hunter-12> И поэтому в убунте надо колдовать, чтобы сменить тему?
<hunter-12> Разве в ДЕ? И что там теперь вместо наутилуса?
<gry> Да нет. В гноме нужно поставить какую-то tweak tool, но в остальных DE вполне нормально можно выбрать из тем, предоставленных пакетами. Проект shimmer-themes даёт несколько тем для XFCE, они стоят по умолчанию. Gnome идёт с Adwaito, которая та
<gry> кже вменяемо выглядит.
<gry> Юнити, в отличие от обычных De, вроде бы сидит на гноме, если я правильно поняла.
<gry> Запускается гном, потом на него запускаются несколько костылей и получается «Unity DE». Но это очень поверхностное представление, я подробно не читала.
<hunter-12> <gry> нет там никаких костылей, в этом и прелесть линукса
<gry> я не знаю, как это назвать нормально
<gry> Это что-то «дополнительное к».
<hunter-12> ДЕ - набор программ, причем только часть из них составляют сессию
<hunter-12> т.е. отвечают за рабочий стол
<hunter-12> и часть из них можно заменить
<hunter-12> не дополнительно
<gry> Ну, unity как-то наверху гнома, как это ни назвать.
<determination> DE
<determination> как ни крути, это DE
<determination> просто важная часть в этом DE реализована за счет гном-шелл
<determination> и все программы или из пакета гном3 или просто gtk2-3 софт
<determination> но ведь есть центр приложений, интегрированные меню и панель задач какая-никакая
<determination> поэтому это DE
<hunter-12> ох, ну у меня и инет
<hunter-12> так что там с юнитей?
<Lorgus> hi
<Lorgus> как посмотреть и изменить рабочую группу компа
<Lorgus> ???
<drfits> Я нашел в чем у меня баг с клавиатурой был - просто залипает клавиша SHIFT!!!!!!!
<drfits> теперь всё воркает как надо, а то я на систему грешил )))
<drfits> а что такое рабочая группа компа?
<determination> вы че тут совсем деградировали?
<gleb> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь может помочь разобраться с bluetooth?
<gleb> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь может помочь разобраться с bluetooth?
<kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а что бубна перестала обновлять ядро сама? Пишет "следующие пакеты не будут обновлены" и там линукс дженерик кёрнел.
<drfits> xubuntu - обновилась сегодня до linux-headers-3.13.0-30 без проблем
<Sergey_IT> слава ксубунту!
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, из похода?
<tagezi> ночи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не, дочу в Питер отвозил
<tagezi> в поход в понедельник во вторник.. надеюсь недельки 2 погулять
<Sergey_IT> на автобусе не проще?
<tagezi> на автобусе? )
<Sergey_IT> не в поход )
<tagezi> я в Питер на алегро катаюсь)
<Sergey_IT> тоже дело
<Sergey_IT> на машине страшно
<tagezi> ну, на автобусе и маршрутке тоже, по этим дорогам
<tagezi> а на алегро 1,5 часа и наместе
<Sergey_IT> а у тебя он рядом ходит?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он в вайникале.. мне пол час ана машине
<tagezi> это всё равно быстрее получается и спокойнее
<tagezi> "Макрос рассчитывает пропорции в рублях($,€), умножает  на 100 (копейки, центы), округляет и снова возвращает в рубли (делит на 100." (с) шедеврально
<tagezi> http://forumooo.ru/index.php/topic,4280.0.html
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, в начале эры компов на округлениях состояния делали
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, те времена прошли, сейчас можно остаточк раскидать.. но дело не в этом.. а в преложеном варианте
<Sergey_IT> вообще то при расчете денег должен быть некий стандантный алгоритм
<tagezi> наверное, не смотрел, если честно..
<tagezi> http://www.sql.ru/forum/412838/buhgalterskoe-okruglenie
<tagezi> ну вот тут описано, только для мс скул
<sharikoff> ку
<svetlana> да
<sharikoff> не спится?
<sharikoff> andrex: q
<sharikoff> svetlana: ^^
<svetlana> Нет, не спится.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-11
<vamadir> привет всем, забыл как называется объединение нескольких каналов интренет в один. Может кто подскажет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в 90-х это называлось мажОрство
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ибо очень дорого было
<SergeyIT> спроси у гугла - мультиканальный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у ворда лучше ))
<vamadir> спасибо :) нашел -  Агрегирование
<vamadir> вот всегда так. пока на канал не зайду и не спрошу, гугл так и выдает нормальные ответы. А как только спросишь на канале. так гугл сразу выводит то что надо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> большой брат смотрит за тобой ;)
<vamadir> *не выдает нормальные ответы
<vamadir> ))
<gry> что такое канал интернет?
<Lsergej> привет всем, у меня проблема. 14.04.  пишу sudo apt-get install geany Ош  http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe geany-common all 1.23.1+dfsg-1
<Lsergej>   Не удаётся соединиться с 77.67.16.169:8080 (77.67.16.169). - connect (111: В соединении отказано)Ош  http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe geany amd64 1.23.1+dfsg-1
<Lsergej> apt-get install я так понимаю не работает?
<gry> попробуйте apt-get update, apt-get install geany
<Lsergej> нашёл прокси в /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Lsergej> 2 строчки , их удалить полность или только данные ? Acquire::http::proxy "http://77.67.16.169:8080/"; Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://66.85.186.228:7104/";
<gry> Я бы её не трогала, если Вы её сами руками не настраивали. apt-get update сама выставит работающие дорожки к репозиториям.
<gry> Какая белиберда.
<gry> Да, закомментарьте, пожалуйста, и старательно отчитайте того гражданина, который это туда вписал.
<gry> Вообще-то файла /etc/apt/apt.conf не должно существовать.
<Lsergej> а комментаририи в каком стиле? # // -- ?
<gry> #
<Lsergej> проблема решена Спасибо ^_^
<gry> Понятно. Вы можете мне одну вещь сделать?
<gry> sudo dpkg -S /etc/apt/apt.conf
<gry> Она скажет, к какому пакету относится этот файл. А то его у меня нету.
<Lsergej> dpkg-query: не найден путь, подходящий под шаблон /etc/apt/apt.conf
<gry> Ага, спасибо. Я где-нибудь ещё почитаю.
<Lsergej> еще один вопрос, который меня сильно беспокоит, после обновления на 14.04 наступила эра слайд-шоу, движение окон плавное
<gry> Это под чем? Unity? Gnome? XFCE? LXDE? DE?
<Lsergej> наверное Unity, я ничего не менял
<Lsergej> возможно связано с чем, что я обновлял систему, раза 2 или 3 подряд.
<Lsergej> раньше замечались различные глюки, помогала переустановка
<gry> http://www.maketecheasier.com/disable-window-effects-in-ubuntu-13-04/ предлагает ставить gnome-tweak-tool и отключать визуальные эффекты в нём
<gry> я так года 4 и не переустанавливаю, как ни странно, всё обновляюсь и обновляюсь
<Lsergej> эти 2 приложения у меня стоят, ничего не выходит, движение окон плавное =\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pp.vk.me/c620828/v620828903/e253/e6pkHsXjFzg.jpg
<Lsergej> отличный торт
<andrex> привет человеки :D
<Lsergej> привет
<andrex> sharikoff: re, тя баронос искал
<andrex> baronos:
<andrex> gry: если еще актуально, а отсюда если взять /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<gry> ОК.
<SergeyIT> Lsergej, какое видео?
<SergeyIT> andrex, а зачем он нужен, если прокси нет?
<andrex> ну незнаю) зачемто он ей нужен
<SergeyIT> man apt.conf
<Lsergej> SergeyIT: вы об видеокарте?
<Lsergej> GeForce 9500 GT
<andrex> короче пошел я куданить, пинайте если че...
<Lsergej> удачи
<tagezi> andrex|off: артуса не видел? товарищь спамер окупировал сообщество в г+
<tagezi> в гну линукс его забанили, он попёрся по другим сообществам шариться (
<andrex|off> tagezi: увижу скажу
<andrex> аоткс уработалсо весь
<andrex> артус
<Sergey_IT> ты тоже )
<andrex> ну я уже скоро освободюсь
<andrex> а вот он фз
<andrex> когда
<tagezi> плохо.. это безбашенный малдаванин
<andrex> tagezi: нук покажи где?
<tagezi> у него ЧСВ выше всех возможных пределов, а мозг примерно как у хордового прмитива, тапа ланцентника
<tagezi> ой, его убрали кажись
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/103289539097288838721
<tagezi> короче я его больше не вижу )
<andrex> его скай уюрал токашто
<tagezi> понятно, спасибо ему
<andrex> привет вам от ская)
<tagezi> о, он о нас помнит )) ведать мы у него оставили не изгладимое впечатление ) незаживающую рану на сердце :D
<andrex> ага хочет прийти и напомнить кто тут диктатор)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40179
<sharikoff> andrex: ты тут?
<sharikoff> Трам пам пам
<andrex> sharikoff: ?
<andrex> @op sharikoff
<andrex> sharikoff: в пм напишеш если чет срочное я в магаз полетел
<gry> на самолёте?
<andrex> gry: не мы скромные, тока пешком летаем)
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-12
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> ппц, сообщество жжет, сколько ведро 3.13 обновлять то мона)
<only_you> пфф..
<only_you> Linux only-you 3.16.0-3-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 10 09:32:11 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<only_you> 14.10
<tagezi> only_you: а кеды какие?
<only_you> 4.13.2
<MetallDoctor> Салют.
<MetallDoctor> Не могу найти в сети (а времени – впритык) – как сделать годный чрут, помогите пожалуйста… То, что у меня получается – сохраняет следы внешней системы, а мне надо, что всё работало так, словно я залогинитля во внутреннюю…
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-13
<andrex> only_you: да ты эксиремал я смотрю)
<markmx> други
<gry> Здравствуйте.
<markmx> приветствую :) спасайте, затянула меня андроидная жава, ничего не работает, хелловорл прошел и все
<gry> Я понимю, хелловорлд работает. А что не работает?
<markmx> в общем не умеет их местный webView подцеплять файлы в хтмлке, то есть картинки там, либы и прочее. это я решил жестко, тупо рантаймно читаю все нужны файлы их ресурсов и впихиваю в загружаемыей индекс
<markmx> но есть проблема
<markmx> будтстрап использует файлы шрифтов, я попробовал их енкодить в баз64 и зареплейсить но как-то печально все это
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/4WUkBPLy
<markmx> говнокод ворнинг
<drfits> хм, в справке написано <uses-permission android:name="android.permission.INTERNET" />
<drfits> может у тебя пермишенов нету на загрузку?
<markmx> так я не лазю в инет
<markmx> мне надо просто отрисовать html но с учетом всех ксс и дж и фонтов
<markmx> все выставил
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/YX4A5dut
<drfits> http://developer.android.com/reference/android/webkit/WebView.html - ты эту читал страницу?
<markmx> все проставлено в тру
<markmx> да
<drfits> ну там написано
<drfits> Before this will work, however, your application must have access to the Internet. To get Internet access, request the INTERNET permission in your manifest file. For example:
<markmx> пермишен выставлен...
<markmx> еще чуть чуть и я догадаюсь...
<markmx> но пока что....
<markmx> просто у меня все джс и ксс лежат в папке assets и грузить я их пробовал двумя способами
<markmx> file:///android_asset/css/bootstrap.css - не нашло файлик
<drfits> а что в консоль скидывает по удалённой отладке?
<drfits> если что-то не подцепилось, то в 99% не правильный URL
<markmx> ничего кроме 07-13 04:15:43.769    1200-1215/com.ascetiqtrainers.chains E/cutils-trace﹕ Error opening trace file: No such file or directory (2)
<markmx> все остальное белое и пушистое ни одной ошибки
<drfits> как ты на странице html подключаешь ресурсы?
<markmx> сейчас - инклудами, в итоге заработала джикури и бутстрап, но без шрифтов, а так как обычно подключал src="path/to/file"
<markmx> пробовал и полный путь прописывать типа file:///
<markmx> и content:///
<drfits> т.е. в обычном браузере всё открывается, а в твоём приложении нет?
<markmx> если просто из папки хтмлку стартануть - да
<markmx> там же все рядомлежит
<markmx> ну сейчас я жестко то решил траблу :) только со шрифтами пока не смог
<drfits> я думаю, что т.к. ты делаешь веб приложение, значит у тебя должен быть локальный сервер поднят для тестов, а не из папки запускать HTML
<markmx> эм
<markmx> не веб приложение
<markmx> это приложение, у которого морда на хтмл
<markmx> не поднимать же ради этого сервак, оно ж офлайновое
<drfits> ну тогда х.з. где именно там у тебя проблемы с путями
<drfits> есть ли аналог notepad++ под убунту?
<piyavking> geany, bluefish
<drfits> форматирование кода есть в них?
<piyavking> есть
<drfits> выделил в Geany html блок и нажал форматировать - склеило всё в одну строку
<drfits> чяднт
<drfits> ?
<piyavking> эээ
<piyavking> попробуй лучше bluefish
<piyavking> я просто geany не пользую
<piyavking> а в bluefish точно есть 'edit tag'
<drfits> ну и как мне кусок кода отформатировать в удобочитаемый вид?
<drfits> жму формат - не пашет
<piyavking> в удобочитаемый - имеется в виду расставить теги по строчкам с табами?
<drfits> да
<drfits> или например такой json отформатировать a:{b:{c:{d:"Hello, World!"}}}
<kyshtynbai> Сублайм текст 2 умеет кажется.
<drfits> мне саблайм не удобен )
<drfits> не нравится, не привык к нему )
<drfits> не понятен для меня, хотя там дофига чего есть
<drfits> всем спасибо
<piyavking1> проба
<piyavking> да что такое
<piyavking1>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<piyavking> проба
<piyavking> ок
<piyavking_> fgdsfg
<piyavking> проба
<flyway> ну здрасти
<flyway> букафке на рускам?
<flyway> ок, спс за внимание
<flyway> какая страшная вещь
<flyway> этот клиент для чатов
<flyway> один неверный list и все висит
<flyway> ну да ладно :)
<piyavking> я вот тож толькошт с чатзиллы на пиджн переполз.
<piyavking> буковки-то хоть нормальные у меня?
<kyshtynbai> дожили емакс иксы за собой тянет.
<kyshtynbai> по крайней мере мета-пакет emacs
<kyshtynbai> только вим, только хардкор.
<kyshtynbai> piyavking: буквы нормальные.
<piyavking> ок
<piyavking> да, vim,mc,mplayer
<flyway> и links ?)
<piyavking> и youtube-dl для эмбед-контента
<flyway> как можно жить в консоли не понимаю
<flyway> на дворе уже 100 лет как иксы
<kyshtynbai> удаленка
<kyshtynbai> хотя есть маньяки - без иксов на десктопах.
<andrex> опять я все самое вкусное пропустил....
<tagezi> andrex: тут?
<tagezi> опять всё самое вкусное пропустишь?
<andrex> парампампам
<andrex> а я тут всякие дистры тестю
<tagezi> и сколько уже протестил?
<andrex> да два тестью мне не количество важно
<andrex> а как они работают
<[Raiden]> забрось до зимы.
<tagezi> andrex: к модерам на форуме можно обратиться что бы они прикрепили тему
<tagezi> ?
<[Raiden]> Летом другим надо заниматься
<andrex> tagezi: можно
<tagezi> угу, например локализацией проектов ))
<andrex> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117986073065899301244/posts/hT4qZfEfhN3?cfem=1
<andrex> лингвисты епрст, занимайтесь на здоровье)
<tagezi> да, в лакализации ЛО всего 2 человека, они держат все ресурсы, и естественно не счем не справляются )
<andrex> tagezi: спрашивай сразу у админов форума а не уменя, я там простой смертник)
<tagezi> ну,может у тебя есть опыт )
<andrex> все зависит от адекватности модератора, если решит нужным прикрепит
<andrex> если нет то держись)
<tagezi> я тогда им такую локализацию сделаю что они все в срочном порядке на МСО перейдут )
<andrex> ну мне пофиг, главно не на китайском
<tagezi> хорошо, на корейском )
<andrex> если че я инглиш версией попользуюсь, не помру
<tagezi> чо тебе не понравилось в перепосте?
<andrex> ничего, грю переводи
<andrex> нука зацени че ты там прикрепить хочеш?
<andrex> интересно)
<tagezi> а, это )) не, мне учше не писать.. у меня ошибок очень много, я прист в ссобществе )) сижу анализирую, автоматизирую, успокаиваю )
<andrex> успокаеваеш из калашникова поди
<andrex> tagezi: ну скрины то сделать можеш)
<tagezi> http://pastebin.com/AcBqfAzT
<[Raiden]> стоило эпл подумать о плоском ифейсе, как все увлеклись плоскотой
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/FaenzaFlattr?content=164770
<tagezi> что-то типа этого, это пока черновик
<andrex> да я эпл покупать не вижу смысла в связи с низким кпд с такой то ценой
<andrex> tagezi: дак норм же, сильно прилизоно то и ненадо
<tagezi> ну, есть ещё другие члены, которым мой стиль рекламщика не очень нравится )
<andrex> ну тут какбы и не реклама
<andrex> может если тока чуть чуть
<andrex> ппц хоть сам туда в модеры иди
<andrex> tagezi: накатаеш если вякну ну и пусть)
<andrex> неприбьют же
<andrex> если че попробуй обжаловать
<andrex> может кто поодекватней поддержит
<tagezi> ладно, допишу, когда власть общества одобрит буду уже думать дальше
<andrex> там даже скай с артусом говорили что модераторы на форуме кошмар, такшто любое их поведение нормально)
<tagezi> ну, стукуту когонить повыше
<andrex> запишись в модеры) там тема есть по этому поводу :D
<tagezi> andrex: ещё, по поводу бота.. ты можешь что-нить посоветовать для ирки?
<andrex> eggdrop хватит
<andrex> есть еще всякие скриптовые чисто но с ними тока замучаешсо
<tagezi> ясно, хорошо, спасибо
<tagezi> вроди инфы навалом в инете, разберусь
<andrex> да там даже рускояхычное сообщество есть
<andrex> з
<[Raiden]> русскоязыкастое
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебе лижбы поприкалываться, нет что бы помочь )
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> да покарает тя ктулху
<[Raiden]> я его съем
<andrex> [Raiden]: че как там кеды, а то чет ничего не говориш)
<[Raiden]> работают, 4.14 скоро релиз, с долгой поддержкой и кде5
<andrex> всегото
<[Raiden]> Поболее чем у многих )
<andrex> вот меня напрягает зачем они 3.13.0 ведро мучают
<andrex> уже несколько раз обновы приходили с ним
<only_you> переходи на 14.10, здесь 13.6 уже)
<tagezi> дырки залатывают
<only_you> 3.16
<andrex> only_you: мы в курсе что ты экстримал)
<only_you> (:
<tagezi> сейчас почти каждую неделю находят баг позволяющий поднять привелегии
<andrex> параноики)
<tagezi> данеговори )
<[Raiden]> я бы вообще разграничил версии иначе. Ядра. С долгой поддержкой - релиз, промежуточные - беты для специалистов. А беты , вообще для красноглазов.
<[Raiden]> А то меняеш ьс версии на версию, а толку...
<andrex> да я както говорил что воткнули бы 300 и все до 400 не дергоца
<[Raiden]> или вообще отправить линуса на покой и начать микроядро писать, что бы не компилить постоянно дрова, пусть будут отдельно
<only_you> таненбаум устал ждать линуса на покоее и сам ушел на пенсию
<only_you> так что микроядро пролетает)
<[Raiden]> Подождём тогда, когда поттеринг напишет ядро как модул ьк системд.
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> лучше на киллера скинемся
<tagezi> угу, и получим ведна 2
<tagezi> венда 2 *
<tagezi> нахрена тогда вообще линух ставить
<tagezi> вечно глючная и так есть
<only_you> зато обои не скучніе
<UNIm95> only_you:  не обои а нескучная система инициализации.
<only_you> а в ней еще обоев нету?
<UNIm95> только QR- коды
<[Raiden]> http://www.dgl.ru/news/operativnuu-pamyat-v-2015-godu-jdet-pyatnadtsatikratnoe-uskorenie_5471.html
<only_you> не порядок, нужно багрепорт написать, что-бі запилили
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  не волнуйся. Задержи вырастут 15 раз
<UNIm95> задержки*
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> боюсь, что просто софт в 15 раз больше жрать начнет
<UNIm95> Вот-вот начнётся
<UNIm95> Кстати у меня был эпичнейший пример разницы скорости работы в C и питоне
<UNIm95> Есть алгоритм уменьшения/увеличения размера картинки на основе информации в ней.
<only_you> и какие результаті?
<UNIm95> этот алгоритм ищет столбец/строку с наименьшими различиями
<only_you> в питоне же модули на си написані
<UNIm95> на питоне, для поиска этого столбца, для картинки 500*500 занимает минуту
<UNIm95> на С на оригинальной картинке 4к*3к меньше секунды
<only_you> покажи исходники
<only_you> видел подобное сравнение
<only_you> разница біла раза в 2 по времени
<UNIm95> only_you:  щас кину
<UNIm95> только С код не уменя
<only_you> мне пора футбол смотреть, приду, потом гляну
<UNIm95> only_you:  5-0
<UNIm95> немцы на коне о_О
<UNIm95> уже второй раз
<only_you> даст ишь фантастишь
<only_you> 0-0 если что)
<only_you> 10 минута
<only_you> я побежал
<tagezi> ну короче вот так это пока http://pastebin.com/UsdcEvPq
<andrex> дима, все херня, давай заново)
<tagezi> дима? )
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы. ЧТо за закон-то принимают?! Я краем уха слышал, а нагуглить не могу ибо тащемта не помню об чём он конкретно.
<Sergey_IT> прими свой
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: Каждый должен иметь комп с КДЕ
<[Raiden]> Реально, вряд ли сча принимается только 1 закон. Плохо ты подумал о продуктивности депутатов.
<[Raiden]> Они каждый день находят как сделать жизнь веселее.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> они ж в отпуске, вроде
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> А ктож тогда принимает.  Лично Пу?
<andrex> там чет про личные данные
<[Raiden]> а.. нехранение за границей
<Sergey_IT> а Пу в Бразилии
<andrex> ваще законов запрещающих всяку фигню несколько помоему пприняли
<Sergey_IT> америкосам проще - они данные требуют у кого что заграницей
<andrex> а там поправки были в законе о персональных данных, он пр это наверно)
<Sergey_IT> и чего мы гадает то? )
<andrex> kyshtynbai: интернет запретили с 16 года
<Sergey_IT> будет интранет?
<andrex> ага
<andrex> в пределах рашки xD
<Sergey_IT> наивный! ЕРнет только останется
<andrex> угу и там будет 1 сайт)
<UNIm95> Поздравляем Германию
<andrex> с проигрышем в второй мировой?
<andrex> kyshtynbai: http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_156128/
<andrex> как мне этот гребаный закон кровь попортил)
<andrex> нацальника сказал за всеми следить)
<andrex> я прям враг народа
<Sergey_IT> другие давно уже следят
<andrex> ну нацальника в министерстве поменялось) и сказала)
<andrex> другим пофиг было
<andrex> в позатом году помоему всяки бумажки толкала, нчальника непосредственно на работе, на подпись о защите персональных данных, а эта так ваще сказала проверять каждую бумажку чтоб дяде васе не попали данные дяди пети, месте с
<andrex> черновиком на котором настрочили)
<andrex> и сажать накол всех кто нарушил
<andrex> параноики
<andrex> нафига в школе такая безопасность вобще, скоро наверно заставят какую нить систему безопасности воткнуть, или тупо чиновникам сливать всю активность юзверей
<andrex> нада валить)
<Sergey_IT> куда? Везде следят
<andrex> в мвд
<andrex> доучусь по безопасности и отправят туда
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую
<andrex> правда думаю там еще хлеще будет
<andrex> нада дворником идти работать)
<Sergey_IT> невыездным станешь
<andrex> да так и так наверно запретят скоро заграницу уезжать)
<Sergey_IT> это вряд ли
<andrex> да фз до чего они там додумаются)
<andrex> ух час осталось просидеть и спааать пока не пнут куданить...
<Sergey_IT> если бы они думали...
<Sergey_IT> жара - ночь, а 25°
<andrex> а у мня благодать 17 градусников
<biozomb> доброй ночи. есть вопрос, ктото поможет мне на него ответить?
<kyshtynbai> я ни слова не понимю из того что там написано
<kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kyshtynbai> Андрекс, что это всё значит в практичнеском плане для нас7
<kyshtynbai> ?
<kyshtynbai> Они специально пишут так, чтобы нормальный человек не понял похоже.
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: http://raec.ru/times/detail/3495/
<biozomb> ко мне подключился человек, кажется 22 порт, это я узнал из зборщика пакетов. вопрос-человек знает пароль мой или как?
<biozomb> если надо дополнительная информаци, я скину. только скажите что скинуть
<kyshtynbai> посмотри /var/log/auth.log
<kyshtynbai> и перевесь ssh на другой порт.
<kyshtynbai> да и пароли в бабруйск. Ключи - наше всё. На хабре есть статья как настроить авторизацию по ключам для домохозяек.
<biozomb> ага, ну спасибо
<kyshtynbai> tagezi: не, бро, по твоей ссылке тоже самое другими словами
<kyshtynbai> короче: покупить по карте за границей запретят или нет?
<tagezi> там всё понятно вроде, нормально изложено
<tagezi> можешь ещё на хабре глянуть, но там истерия бъёт ключем
<kyshtynbai> да я после смены 12 часов + футбик не соображаю.
<kyshtynbai> а всё же про карты? а на хабре да, чуть какой закон там все кричат всё пропало.
<kyshtynbai> и бегают кругами схватившись за головы.
<tagezi> ну, исходя из закона да.. трансграничная передача данных запрещена то есть купить по карте, перевести в банк другой страны ты не сможешь
<tagezi> и в этот чат ты тоже больше не войдёшь
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> так как передаёться коственная информация о тебе, твой айпи и ник
<tagezi> с другой стороны, это значит что интернет обрубят.. будите сидеть в чебурашке
<andrex> biozomb: /var/log/messages и who ну то что в голову пришло все я спать
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-06
<red_shuhardt1> Привет всем!
<red_shuhardt1> Вопрос: как подогнать вес изображения к заданному значению?
<red_shuhardt1> Например, есть папка с фотографиями, 30, 25, 40 Мб... (в общем, разные значения).
<red_shuhardt1> Надо сделать их все весом в 20 Мб.
<red_shuhardt1> Пакетным способом.
<red_shuhardt1> Может быть у Imagemagic есть команда? Я не нашёл.
<andrex> gThumb, DBP
<tagezi> утра всем
<snql> народ, когда ввожу команду в консоли, мне часть пароля "asdasfw!1" заменяется на "asdasfwsudo apt-get update". полагаю это из-за !1
<snql> как это отключить?)
<snql> а все, жуть
<UNIm95> Народ. Помогите сформулировать вопрос для гугла:
<UNIm95> Мне надо настроить на клиенте маршрутизацию так что бы клиент использовал интернет БЕЗ openvpn и только запросы к парочке компов проходили через openVPN(будто они в локальной сети.)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если верно мыслю. правила iptables которое будет направлять запросы к этим ip через шлюз vpn
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и не iptables а route
<Sergey_IT> вечера понедельника
<tagezi> lflf? dtxthf
<tagezi> дада, вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-07
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> иди спи
<tagezi> пошёл спать )
<xfburn> здравейте , с ксубунту 14.04 съм имам проблем че с уенкамстудио не се чува звука в флаш плеъра как може да се оправи ?
<xfburn> уебкамстудио*
<itohnobue> I'm sorry man but this is Russian channel not Bulgarian
<xfburn> okay
<itohnobue> Your language is not quite clear to me
<xfburn> i have problem with webcamstudio not play sound in flash player in ustream.tv on xubuntu 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xfburn: do you have pulse audio?
<xfburn> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hmm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you shure this flash player? Not html5
<xfburn> yes shure
<JohnDoe_71Rus> firefox have some trouble with sound html5 out the box
<xfburn> may by midori not
<SergeyIT> it will be better ask on forum
<xfburn> okay thanks
<yuraku1504> кубунта хорошая система? поставил. буду тестить. убунта надоела. там кнопку запуска трудно сделать.
<|rapidsp|> брось бяку
<SergeyIT> тестить себя кубунтой - так правильнее
<yuraku1504> мастерство не пропьешь. модуль для Друпала пишу.
<Sergey_IT> а друпал заплатит?
<andrex> и причем тут друпал
<andrex> за рекламу если только)
<Sergey_IT> потом догонит и еще добавит
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-08
<UNIm95> Всем привет. Нужна помощь в диагностике железа. Вчера пришел домой. Открыл ноут ичерный экран.
<UNIm95> Думал косяк в ждущем режиме.
<UNIm95> хард ресет. И экран черный да же там где должен быть биос.
<UNIm95> может нойт при сдохшем экране не загружаться от слова совсем?
<UNIm95> При этом нету и звуковых сигналов.
<andrex> скорей всего отвал моста
<andrex> ну может конечно и что то другое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: уточнение по другим индикаторам. индикация наличия сети 220, индикация заряда аккума, индикация режима вкл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лежит похожий пациент. после нажатия Power есть индикация включения. через некоторое время сам выключается, экран черный.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мое предположение в цепи питания сбой, нет какого то сигнала/напряжения и уходит в самовыключение/защиту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и нет возможности раскрутить посмотреть на плату. вот такой бардак на столе :)
<UNIm95> Все остальное ок. от аккума или сети включается. Только монер черный
<UNIm95> я причерном монике ждал пока убунта болжна была загрузиться
<UNIm95> Потом через alt+sysrq reisuo  пытался выключить ноут.
<UNIm95> Но никакой реакции небыло.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть возможность внешний монитор попробовать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Fn+F5. хотя на биос не должно влиять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати некоторые буки при внешнем монике переключают вывод на него, и биос/загрузку тоже
<UNIm95> Надо будет попробывать.
<UNIm95> С моником еще не баловался.
<UNIm95> Но насколько я помню в биосе была нас тройка какой выход использовать как монитор.
<UNIm95> Там стоял встроенный моник.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наверно видеокарточка, а не выход. если есть дискретка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а выход на уровне железа определяется что подключен
<oles__> hi
<oles__> можно ли в убунте добится нормальной поддержки high dpi или это боль и страдание?
<oles__> даже xubuntu если быть точным
<SergeyIT> а что гугель говорит?
<oles__> SergeyIT, ничего хорошего (
<oles__> насколько я понял можно в отдельно взятом xfce выкрутить размер шрифтов и прочее
<oles__> но в например в приложениях типа eclipse значки будут крошечными
<SergeyIT> а если в xorg поменять?
<oles__> SergeyIT, еще не пробовал но сдается мне выглядеть это будет жутко разъехавшимся, но надо попробовать
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-09
<Kniaz> у кого есть linux LPI-010 practice exam?
<SmuOFF> Привет
<SmuOFF> Привет
<tagezi> утра всем )
<andrex> дня
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<UNIm95> ух. Кое-как запустился =)
<UNIm95> Хотя мой старый ноут сдох(
<UNIm95> Ну прям не в одном глазу не жалею что перешел на линь
<Sergey_IT> с чего перешел?
<UNIm95> В смысле?
<UNIm95> С xp
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<UNIm95> Так это еще и очень давно было.
<UNIm95> У меня ноут только навернулся. На рабочий перетянул несколько катлогов и все как и было.
<UNIm95> В как такое же с виндой провернуть я не знаю
<UNIm95> И врядли это возможно
<Sergey_IT> и не нужно, ну эту винду куда нить
<Sergey_IT> хотя в виртуалке стоит... надо проги иногда изменять
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-10
<bro> Всем привет
<Guest67392> Может кто помочь? Вчера поставил ubuntu на ноут. Теперь вот заметил, что через 3-5 минут от включения пропадает интернет (сам wifi активнй, роутер не пингуется)
<svetlana> читай dmesg
<Guest67392> ку
<andrex> вечера
<Guest67392> Я выполнил какие-то команды (которые просили сдеать в топиках, с похожей проблемой) но лог не чиатаемый( Думаю снести убунту и дальше пользоваться виндой....
<SergeyIT> раннего
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-11
<tagezi> утра всем
<svetlana> доброе утро
<teddyp1cker> утра
<andrex> утры одни
<UNIm95> tagezi:  какая версия LO актуальна для использования?
<andrex> называется лень зайти на сайт посмотреть
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну наверное можно 4.4.4 пользовать уже
<tagezi> говорят там почти всё критическое поправили
<tagezi> хотя я пока в отпуске, я даже не дёргаюсь смотреть
<andrex> tagezi: лентяй
<tagezi> andrex: да не говори.. облинился в край, тяжелее 30 килограмового рюкзака уже и не таскаю в горы ))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Спасибо.
<andrex> !tagezi is <reply> Мученик LibreOfficeOrg
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<tagezi> !tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> Мученик LibreOfficeOrg
<tagezi> andrex: ладно ладно )
<andrex> :D
<vit_> gu
<vildan> xc
<vildan> есть кто?)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-12
<serega527> тетс
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг понг понг...
<serega527> привет всем. пару дней назад на сайтах с технологией flash браузер начал просить обновить flash player. в вики по убунте сказано, что разработка флеша под Линукс приостановлена. Как выйти из положения?
<svetlana> поставить gnash
<serega527> это браузер?
<serega527> читаю. это замена флешу. комендой sudo apt-get install gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash не установился. где проблема?
<svetlana> перезагрузи браузер
<serega527> уже
<svetlana> отправь вообщение об ошибке на пакет mozilla-plugin-gnash
<serega527> в списках дополнений не появился gnash
<serega527> это поэтому не работает?
<svetlana> кто-то что-то недопилил. отправь багу в тракер, для этого пакет есть
<svetlana> 1) launchpad.net/+login здесь надо регистрироваться 2) ставить пакет ubuntu-bug и запускать с параметром: ubuntu-bug mozilla-plugin-gnash
<tagezi> svetlana: вообще есть такой прекрасный пакет как pepper flash и он из реп ставится
<tagezi> его гугл разрабатывает, он последний
<andrex> вечера
<andrex> pepper без костылей в фф незапилиш. а gnash какраз для фф, ну и ставится по идее после первого запуска системы
<tagezi> andrex: с добрым утром )
<andrex> tagezi: угу)
<tagezi> andrex: http://itmag.es/4jwKP
<svetlana> tagezi: ой, извини, я забыла как он называется. помню что-то есть лучше чем gnash но не помню что
<NickNo> А какие преимущества у gnash перез флешплагином акромя того что он свободный? Просветите.
<tagezi> svetlana: да мне то что, у меня стоит, это ты человека отправила пить водку и плакать ))
<tagezi> прощаем
<svetlana> NickNo: последствием этого, его и отлаживать можно нормально
<svetlana> такое же преимущество есть у pepper flash, если я не ошибаюсь
<NickNo> svetlana ты програмерша чтоль?
<svetlana> нет, просто пробую быть грамотным пользователем
<svetlana> хотя программирование и грамотный пользователь эвм довольно сильно совпадают, программистом себя не считаю, потому что на работе программированием не занимаюсь
<NickNo> Тогда просвети что ты продразумеваеш под отладкой. Отладка вроде бы связана с программирование.
<NickNo> *программированием.
<tagezi> отлаживать может и пользователь, если он куа
<tagezi> а поповоду лучше, достаточно того что он свободен, остальное всё мелочи
<NickNo> что такое куа?
<svetlana> если в нём бага и ты её можешь воспроизвести, запускаешь под gdb или другим отладчиком и получаешь красивый стек с указанием последних вызванных функций
<tagezi> qa - контроль качества
<svetlana> если тебе стек понравился, ставишь точки останова и итерируешь ещё раз, заглядывая в значения переменных на точках останова
<svetlana> итерируешь, пока бага не становится хорошо понятной
<svetlana> тогда и чинишь
<svetlana> с adobe flash эта картина сыпется на этапе красивого стека. его у него просто нет.
<tagezi> фактически, куа, это те ксто сидит и вылавливает мелочи, и сообщает прогерам, куда им смотреть, без куа, неодной бы программы не было бы
<NickNo> Пробывал программировать только на языке 1С. Там стека нету. Поэтому не представляю что такое стек. сорри.
<tagezi> 1с - это не язык )))))
<NickNo> знаю
<tagezi> пробовал программировать на языке ворд ))
<NickNo> нет
<tagezi> там тоже стека нет ))
<NickNo> а вообще по времени это долгий процесс отлова?
<tagezi> да, иногда годами
<NickNo> ужс.
<NickNo> Кто нить пользовался ssh и ipv6?
<tagezi> http://lurkmore.to/1%D0%A1#.D0.9F.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.B3.D1.80.D0.B0.D0.BC.D0.BC.D0.B8.D1.81.D1.82_1C
<kyshtynbai> NickNo: а в чём проблема?
<kyshtynbai> не все клиенты умееют по винду
<kyshtynbai> xshell4 например не умеет. Xshell 5 уже умеет
<kyshtynbai> ssh всё равно, по какому протоколу работать
<NickNo> пробывал передать файло между по scp или pscp (щас точно не помню) через ssh по ipv6 не получилось
<NickNo> правда есть одно но было это через miredo
<tagezi> кто работал с convert? как порезать картинку по палам по вертикали?
<tagezi> чото я его не понимаю (
<kyshtynbai> перлом могу
<tagezi> convert img_5.tif -crop 49%x100% neoch/img_.tif оно только кусок отрезает
<kyshtynbai> конверт - это имедж маджик жы?
<tagezi> угу
<kyshtynbai> я от него отказался в пользу перловго модуля Imager
<tagezi> эт почему? вроде всё умеет
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<tagezi> колись давай )
<tagezi> вот тут по русски написано http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/imagemagick
<tagezi> * заметьте, что -crop 100×100 не обрежет изображение до 100 на 100 пикселей относительно верхнего левого угла, а нарежет все изображение на кусочки заданного размера. Если у нас было изображение 1000х1000пикс, то мы получим 100 кусочков 100×100.
<tagezi> а не работает (
<andrex> ой я нубло)
<kyshtynbai> ну а ты сдела в два прохода-то
<kyshtynbai> сначала одну, потом вторую и сохраняй их в разные файлы
<tagezi> 408 страниц в 2 прохода?
<kyshtynbai> тебе шашечки или ехать?
<tagezi> лучще ехать, да вот негр в капоте сдох видимо.. 408 страниц, я потом их фиг соберу
<kyshtynbai> ...почему? тебе надо разрезать картинку пополам. У тебя так и так получится два файла
<kyshtynbai> или я не понял задачи
<tagezi> да, но конвертер обычно их сам нумерует, а тут мне пидутся в 2 потока резать, тоесть у меня будет 2 паки с img_1, ... img_408 .. и постом мне придётся это всё переименовывать с шагом +2
<tagezi> нужно осилить язык Гимп будет )))
<kyshtynbai> ну так ты команду конвертора вставь в скрипт на питоне или переле или что ты знаешь, сделай функцию травёрса по директорниям и вызывай команду конвертора для кажного файла
<kyshtynbai> добавля к результату например так "Голая_баба1_right.jpg"
<kyshtynbai> ну и left соответственно
<kyshtynbai> голым конвертом ты этого не сделаешь имхо
<BRodriguez> tagezi: convert qqq.jpg -crop 50%x100%  +repage  +adjoin  qqq_%02d.jpg
<tagezi> BRodriguez: да, спасбо, именно то что нужно, хотя всёравно в скрипт пришлось, нумировать не захотел
<BRodriguez> %02d - нумерация же
<BRodriguez> а, общая нумерация нужна была?
<tagezi> BRodriguez: ну, уменя 408 страниц, каждая делится на две, получается что нужно хотябы на раз два нумировать
<tagezi> я вот так подпихнул for fname in *.tif; do convert "$fname" -crop 50%x100%  +repage  +adjoin  "$fname" "neoch2/$fname.tif"; done
<BRodriguez> да, понял
<tagezi> там имя корявое, но это уже после можно пакетно исправить
<BRodriguez> ну, в обертке норм
<BRodriguez> я бы заранее задал имена, а потом покропал в обертке, добавив к исходным именам номера тейлов
<BRodriguez> ну это мелочи
<tagezi> там всёравно ещё в ручную ковырять, блин.. книга хорошая, формат идиотский (
<andrex> хех, а не проще было все прокрутить через ченить типа файн ридера)
<BRodriguez> почему бы просто не рассуждать в пределах схемы «задача|инструмент|решение»
<BRodriguez> рассуждать на темы «не проще ли», «нафига», «лучше сделай это» можно бесконечно
<andrex> ок, продолжайте, нарезать кирпичи пластиковой вилкой
<BRodriguez> особенно, когда вместо imagick внезапно советуют перловые модули)
<tagezi> andrex: найчи ставить бесплатный файнреадер на линух ))
<andrex> не ну если бомбит от вайна и файн риера) то есть Cuneiform
<tagezi> andrex: http://itmag.es/4zGUS
<andrex> и будет те из картинок книжка
<tagezi> такое он как распознает, так что потом плювать буду 3 дня? )
<andrex> ну это да может быть прийдетсо)
<tagezi> ну вот, так что я лучше вечерок в ручную поразбираю странички, зато потом на читалке всё будет ровненько и красиво )
<tagezi> благо резать не нужно в ручную )
<andrex> tagezi: в следующий раз попробуй tiff2pdf, правда бывает косячит с качеством
<tagezi> и чо мне это даст?
<tagezi> огромный пдф? ))
<andrex> да?
<tagezi> тут проблема в том что страницы разбиты на 2 колонки, получается либо очень мелко, либо постоянно елозить по странице в читалке, что очень не удобно, вот я и привожу в порядок
<andrex> ну тогда мучайся)
<tagezi> у меня в джавю она и так есть, я особой разнице в читалке не вижу между пдф и джавю
<andrex> тоесть у тебя там тифф многостраничный еще и по 2 страницы на листе, ппц, круто ктот извращаетсо)
<tagezi> это книга такая, напечатана в 2 колонки
<tagezi> а рисунки и таблицы иногда на обе колонки сделаны, ну, я разобрал в многостраничный тиф, разобрал на кадры, порезал,сейчас сижу тамгде рисунки на всю ширину страници и таблицы, руками поправляю.. четверть уже сделал
<tagezi> осталось чуть чуть
<andrex> нужно будет изобрести велосипед, на такой случай....
<tagezi> да я не знаю.. там можно колдовать с определением пустого пространства, длиной линий, и всего такого, чтобы он сам думал где какая страница и резал, но мне реально сейчас в лом много думать
<andrex> а мне вобще в лом думать
<tagezi> ну и такие книги не часто встречаются.. чаще статьи из журнала, но я их с компа обычно читаю
<andrex> отпуск скоро я уже там, в мыслях
<tagezi> andrex: http://itmag.es/6Fs7 они слелали всё, чтобы это было как можно сложнее запихнуть на читалку )
<andrex> не любят читающих людей)
<aleksei`> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<andrex> ночера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-11
<andrex> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44767
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линукскапец?
<andrex> скорее бунте
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> сам ты
<aleksei`> траур у меня - отпуск закончился (
<andrex> поздравляю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вперед! к новым трудовым свершениям!
<aleksei`> понедельник деь тяжёлый ...
<andrex> кому как
<artus> шотут ? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шота у ашота
<artus> слыыышшшш, ты чеее такой? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаешь ты классики
<artus> да чет я вообще залипаю)
<aleksei`> о ба на, артус )
<andrex> кто это у нас тут бесмертненький)
<aleksei`> мда, вэбдав и мастдай вещи несовместимые ))
<aleksei`> придумалт блин кривую систему, так ещё и за деньги ...
<artus> гг , aleksei` што, обижають? :D
<aleksei`> artus: ну да, обижают )
<artus> aleksei`, гаси их монторовкой, пока не обнаглели)
<aleksei`> так они уже обнаглели
<artus> фсе, профукал? ээххх тыыы
<aleksei`> с бубунты всё как часы, davs://url и попёрло
<aleksei`> с мастдая фиг, даже не монтирует )
<artus> руки доставай из задницы :D
<aleksei`> это к разрабам мастдая
<artus> эммм, их руки в твоей заднице? O_o :D
<aleksei`> майкрософт советует установить последние обновления ))) так установлены!!!
<artus> нафига обновления? вебдав и без обнов должен работать)
<aleksei`> ну видимо у них не работает
<aleksei`> невозможно подключить устройство блин ...
<artus> не твой день)
<aleksei`> сейчас психану и будет везде бубунта на работе!!!
<artus> а нафига тебе вебдав?
<aleksei`> удалённо работать
<artus> с чем ? помойка твоя?
<aleksei`> с доками
<artus> помойка твоя? ты ей рулиш?
<aleksei`> да
<artus> ну дык раздай нфсом и не парь се моск
<artus> под венду драйверов nfs как говна )
<aleksei`> да уже раздал
<aleksei`> прост мелкомягкие бесят ))
<artus> нафиг тебе они? нфс наше все :D
<andrex> т
<aleksei`> так и через цифс можно раздать
<artus> ну дык че ты в вебдав уперся тогда?
<aleksei`> и даже фтп юзнуть
<aleksei`> ну вот захотелось мне
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nextcloud не?
<artus> ой фсеее, наркоман
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну да
<aleksei`> только ещё старый, овнклайд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> новый Nextcloud такой же как старый own. пока
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus: да я уже пощупал
<aleksei`> форк
<aleksei`> прост начальство хочет удалённо с профилями работать и не запариваться
<aleksei`> а удалённый сетевой диск по хттп самое то для этого
<aleksei`> ну надо же, через нэтдрав всё работает, а штатными средствами фиг )
<aleksei`> The WebDAV shares work perfectly from VISTA and XP.  They do not work at all under Windows 7.
<aleksei`> ответ мелкомягких ))
<SergeyIT> re
<andrex> да
<SergeyIT> вчера дома поменял роутер
<SigmaTel> Всем добрый день.
<SergeyIT> спим'с
<andrex> а вот и нет
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-12
<uhhh> привет
<uhhh> есть тут кто живой?
<uhhh> помощь со свежей lubuntu нужна
<uhhh> гуй сдох
<uhhh> эээй
<andrex> uhhh: че кричиш
<andrex> сдох да сдох
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<uhhh> если б у тебя свежая lubuntu упала ты б тоже закричал
<andrex> боже упаси
<andrex> чтоб у мну была лубунта еще
<uhhh> lubuntu 16.04, свежая установка, падают иксы/DE
<uhhh> интернета на целевом древнем компе нет
<uhhh> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O
<andrex> дрова какие и логи иксов
<uhhh> Fatal server error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<uhhh> дрова все стандартные, ничего не ставил сверху
<uhhh> при запуске lightdm моргает курсор и...собсно всё
<uhhh> даже, внимание, запуск с live usb не удаётся в граф. режиме так как, судя по консоли, MPU-401 device not found or device busy
<uhhh> так же моргает курсор
<andrex> не гибрне гибридная графика случаем?
<uhhh> судя по встроенной в мать видеокарте - скорее всего
<andrex> скорее всего  не катит
<andrex> lspci | grep VGA
<andrex> еще как вариант пересоздать ксорг конф
<uhhh> ага, good luck, нет пакета
<uhhh> говорю ж комп без интернета
<andrex> какого пакета
<uhhh> так
<andrex> X -configure
<andrex> X -config config
<uhhh> значит вывод Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<uhhh> X -configure вернёт Server terminated with error (2)
<andrex> а убить иксы перед этим?
<andrex> service чето там stop
<uhhh> так же
<uhhh> lightdm рестартится в моргающий курсор
<uhhh> хмм...Failed to start Light Display Manager, wtf
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74491.0 пробуй че
<andrex> но я чет сомневаюсь)
<andrex> либо те весу юзать либо фз
<andrex> про MPU это вобще из другой песни
<andrex> это про звук
<andrex> чето старое железо чтоли у тебя
<uhhh> ага
<uhhh> снова повторюсь, интернета на машине _нет_
<andrex> дак подними
<andrex> у тя он через что?
<uhhh> он даже в сеть не воткнут если что
<uhhh> всмысле в ethernet
<andrex> воткни
<andrex> проблемато)
<uhhh> воткнуть-то любой может, но ещё вот надо поднять, а под рукой только консоль + локальный IP не определён
<uhhh> проблемка
<andrex> !network
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка проводной и ВайФай сети вручную здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E про Wi-Fi на анг. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ps: !network-manager !ip-balancing !wifi-ap
<SergeyIT> вчера сын донастроил роутер - теперь iptv нормально работает
<artus> туц
<SergeyIT> тыц
<andrex> 2
<andrex> вот серега то тиран)
<andrex> сына запряг роутеры чинить
<uhhh> мда приехали
<uhhh> сеть померла
<uhhh> что самое интересное - в интернет не выходит, но в локалке норм
<SergeyIT> andrex, не чинить, а новый настроить, чтобы его ТВ (которое он смотрит) не влияло на вайфай - что он и сделал
<SergeyIT> спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих
<artus> нуу, у кого что поломалось?
<andrex> вон вебморда сидит с древним компом у которого даже иксы не пуляются на интел видяхе)
<artus> это чего нужно было отломать то?
<andrex> а оно само
<andrex> ))
<artus> и вобще, нафига там иксы?  я прекрасно в фреймбуфере жил без иксов :D
<andrex> хитраморда
<artus> ну а че, посерфить можно, видиво посмотреть тоже, проблем не вижу ваще ))
<artus> даже аська когдато в tty висела ))
<andrex> ты это челу обьясни который походу юзает линь то седня впервый раз)
<artus> а что там можно было за оден день то сломать?
<andrex> а фз поставить то он ее както умудрился)
<artus> да бубунту вообще в ливке юзать можно :D
<andrex> да щас почти любой дистр кроме лфс можно в ливке юзать)
<artus> uhhh, расказывай, как ты до такой жизни докатился?
<uhhh> случайно
<artus> не ври, ты намереенно саботировал, по глазам вижу :D
<SergeyIT> его просто в инете забанили
<artus> а, это бывает :D
<uhhh> шутеечки за 300
<uhhh> если честно, то просто притащили сервак из рандомных старых компонентов и я его должен настроить
<andrex> нафиг там тога вобще иксы
<andrex> вопрос на милиард
<uhhh> не я ж один сидеть буду в нём, хех
<andrex> и?
<andrex> непонятна мне это все)
<uhhh> остальные товарищи в командной строке плохо шарят
<uhhh> не тормози, просто должно быть юзер-фрэндли ИМХО
<andrex> просто им делать нефиг там вобще
<andrex> сваяй юзерфренли вебморду
<uhhh> ну молодец, выпиливай свои иксы
<uhhh> а как вебморду сделаю vestacp, webmin чот не зашёл
<andrex> зачем выпиливать то чего нет)
<andrex> и небыло
<andrex> вебмин ненужон
<uhhh> а чтобы неповадно было
<uhhh> иногда, кстати, может пригодится
<andrex> да
<andrex> для анальной боли
<uhhh> я уж понял
<uhhh> веста чуть лучше будет
<andrex> теперь
<andrex> зачем там сервак?
<andrex> там гдето там
<uhhh> интранет, понимаешь
<andrex> кхм
 * andrex спрятался за artus
 * uhhh ノಠل͟ಠ༽ノ-︵-┻━┻
<andrex> artus: я его боюсь)
<andrex> теперь
<andrex> зачем там комуто седеть вобще
<andrex> если комп будет как роутер?
<uhhh> > седеть
<andrex> да
<uhhh> седею тут я
<andrex> я поседел
<andrex> я ваще уже чувствую как пол жизни потерял)
<uhhh> ну, не только как роутер
<uhhh> но и как веб-сервер
<akella> Ку
<andrex> вопрос тотде
<andrex> ж
<andrex> akella: й
<akella> Шарите ж
<uhhh> чтобы удалённо мониторить сайт со стороны фс, ну, очевидно же
<uhhh> + обновлять
<andrex> так пускай это делают свеб морды
<andrex> или с фтп или с какогото фм
<andrex> нафиг там гуй
<uhhh> вот я и говорю весту надо поставить
<andrex> я вот че думаю)
<uhhh> фтп...проще ssh прокинуть
<andrex> нада уволить там всех и нанять одного админа)
<uhhh> из гильдии сисадминов 5 уровня за 10к золотых
<akella> Нужно чтобы по ссылке из браузера (chrome) opendir://myapp?link=/home/user/mydir открывался наутилус по пути /home/user/mydir нужно в сторону xdg-open копать?
<artus> uhhh, ты наркоман?
<artus> нет, ну вот чесно, в каком месте сервер должен быть юзерфрендли?
<uhhh> мда
<artus> сервер должен работать, 24\7
<uhhh> референс к третьим героям остался не понят
<artus> дая с начала твоих опусов пока читаю)) еще не дошел к героям :D
<artus> и заачем там вебморда? 2 конфига один раз настроить? :D
<artus> и что ты собираешся мониторить в ней? :D
<artus> все что накроетцо медным тазом - должно на почту тебе прокричать )
<artus> один тут уже строил сервер, на десктопной бубунте, а потом ныл что у него нетворкманагер пачимута берет на себя управление сетевымы и валит нафиг все попытки настроить сеть :D
<artus> причем он сетяпил только его месяц, потом еще 3 недели настраивал сеть :D
<SergeyIT> у меня сервер на десктопе фтп/веб и работает 24/7/365
<SergeyIT> интранет
<artus> сереж, можно вебсервак с файлопомойкой и на телефоне поднять, и будет оно работать, никто же не спорит )))
<artus> дело то в другом :)
<SergeyIT> ааа... в руках же! Понял )
<artus> сначала наставят всяких вебминов, а потом начинаетцо нытье - а оно нинастраиваитцааа, патамучто у меня не такие конфигиии, и вообще почему то при попытке поправить не в гуях, потому что в гуях нет галочки на плюшку - крашитцо
<artus> к ежикам все на свете )
<artus> зато гуев натыкают, вебморд для настройки одной нещасной сетевой карты :D и прям фтп ну никак без гуя не настроить, там конфиг на 9ть строк, на каждом углу в интернетах валяютцо, нед, нуна впилить кнопашки )
<SergeyIT> ну так у меня все настройки в конфигах, а вот нетверкманагер устраивает
<artus> ну иногда его хватает) но когда нужно несколько сетевых, да впн поднимать, да так чтоб сразу , а недайбоже еще иксы кращнутцо ... вобщем иногда приходитцо его вырварски выковыривать на десктопе )
<SergeyIT> никогда не делал этого, но ведь инфы уйма в инете
<artus> да там суть не в инфе, суть в поведении нм в некоторых ситуациях :) ну эт мелочи )
<artus> я же гвоорю, все зависит от поставленных задач) вполне себе может вообще сервак в вбоксе жить и не тужить)
<SergeyIT> так нм тогда не нужен
<artus> все, хватит работать, я домой ^_^
<UNIm95> Народ. Кто с андроидом работал?
<UNIm95> Вопрос такой: в мобиле 4.4. В внутренней памяти 2 раздела 3 и 1 гб. 3 гб системный 1 гб для приложений.
<UNIm95> Так вот с небольшим набором приложений раздел на 1гб забит почти полностью. Хотя все приложения перемещены на SD карту.
<UNIm95> Кэш для всего сначала пишется на внутреннюю а потом перемещается на SD
<UNIm95> Из-за этого не могу создать оффлайн карту.
<UNIm95> Как переразбить разделы? Или перепрошивать на cyanogenmod?
<andrex> те на 4pda
<andrex> разделы обычно меняются через twrp или ченить похожее
<andrex> шьется обычно тоже
<andrex> либо флештулом каким
<andrex> через adb fastboot непробовал ниразу)
<UNIm95> andrex: про мою мобилу там мало информации. Хорошо хоть там похоже на стандартную платформу Android one 2014
<andrex> а тока ядро менял)
<UNIm95> andrex: про мой qumo quest 458 там вообще ничего нет =(
<andrex> ну либо на xdevelopers или каких аналог 4пда
<andrex> дак посмотри на чем он и все
<andrex> проц чип итд а там по аналогии впринципе
<andrex> хотяя там почти всегда все по аналогии
<andrex> траблы могут тока с мтк
<andrex> быть
<andrex> ибо дерьмо китайское
<UNIm95> andrex: MediaTek MT6582M По сайту циногеннмода видел что это платформа Android one 2014
<UNIm95> andrex: но нифига не понимаю что с этим делать дальше.
<UNIm95> Бут меню находил. Вроде даже по нему лазил
<andrex> а открой любой zte какойнить и смотри
<andrex> все также в принципе
<andrex> главное найти где разделы меределывают
<UNIm95> andrex: ан нет. у меня оба раздела забиты.
<UNIm95> Вопрос в том: чем?
<UNIm95> И как это вычистить?
<andrex> хламом)
<UNIm95> Черт. Почему в андроиде нет baobab?
<UNIm95> или чего подобного.
<UNIm95> Тут даже в поставке free нет!
<andrex> яб забил
<andrex> или выкинул это чудо или пользовать тока как звонилку
<SergeyIT> проверил свой - внутренний накопитель 1.5Гб (1Гб свободен), внешний - 3.5Гб (3Гб свободно) . Андроид 4.0
<andrex> да там кеши всяких картинок музыки итд старые апк еще могут быть
<andrex> всякие сообщения почта
<andrex> у меня когда была дровина с 4 мя гигами то хватало тупо на неделю наверное потом забивалась музыкой)
<SergeyIT> а голова не забивалась?
<andrex> но так как 3г у нас говеное а 4 г там небыло то отрубить кеш не получалось ибо начинало тупить)
<andrex> а че ей забиваца)
<andrex> там проходной двор)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> кто чего поломал?
<schyuka> lоброго времени суток, опять я(  сново у меня нет графики, на этот раз я не устанавливал драйвера, стои галиум (стандартный). Я просто перезагрузил машину и все, черный экран. Последне что я делал это добавил библиотеку ppa:langdalepl/gvfs-mtp. В консоль зайти могу
<schyuka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19215105/
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-13
<artus> прасыпайтесь
<andrex> чечече
<andrex> рассказывай
<andrex> как жисть
<artus> коромысло через плече и за водой к колодцуу, утро жеее :D
<andrex> лапти то хоть одел?
<artus> утроо, какаву пью, отдупляюсь)
<artus> каакии лапти, сапоги наше фсе :D
<enapiuz> о, ирка жива, однако
<artus> в коме, разве ж это жизнь
<enapiuz> ну, это да, но даже кто-то сидит :)
<andrex> мы тут висим, не мешай
<artus> никаво тут нет :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> мы никто висим нигде никак
<andrex> cpufreq нифига не пахаеть чет) вроде все тормозит а греца всеравно
<andrex> зараза
<carmack> Здарова, нарож
<carmack> народ
<carmack> Как живёт мой народ?
<andrex> артус пропил их всех уже
<andrex> такшто нет твоего народа больше
<SergeyIT> ук
<andrex> ты хто?
<SergeyIT> так, прохожий
<andrex> ну и ладно
<andrex> прохаживай дальше)
<SergeyIT> так  некуда (
<andrex> по головам шагай)
<SergeyIT> а где их найти?
<schyuka> не запускаются иксы, что делать?
<schyuka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19215105/
<andrex> !xorg > schyuka
<ubuntuhelp> schyuka, please see my private message
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<Sergey_IT> и снов
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-14
<artus> ниспать
<artus> andrex, прасыпайси нигадяй
 * andrex пнул artus
<artus> фигасе ты какой
<artus> * потыкал шампуром в andrex
 * andrex боится чакотки и медленно махая топориком обкрамсал artus
 * artus забрасывает andrex отрубленными конечностями
<andrex> вот живучий
 * andrex отполз подальше
<artus> ааахаааааа
 * artus метко пульнул в andrex кистью :D
 * andrex потыкал в глаз artus веточкой
<andrex> теперь не такой меткий
 * artus за компанию к глазу на веточке кинул и второй, чтоб он уже в два тыкал :D
 * andrex пошел играть в бильярд глАзами
<SmOkE_nksp> Здарова бандиты =)
<UNIm95> SmOkE_nksp: нет тут бандитов
<SmOkE_nksp> Друзья! :)
<SmOkE_nksp> Помогите с рельсой а, я знаю, вы шарите? :)
<andrex> че денег принес?
<SmOkE_nksp> Откуда деньги, сам бедный
<artus> нед, нишарим, нипаможим
<andrex> artus: урони ему рельсу на ногу
<SmOkE_nksp> Да ладно.. 3й день голову ломаю
<artus> так, кого тут рельсой огреть :D
<SmOkE_nksp> Не надо огревать, лучше согрей :)
<SergeyIT> чтобы рельсу сделать надо руду добыть, уголек, печку построить.....
<artus> я п просто спер :D
<SergeyIT> экий ты! )
<artus> да, я такой :D беспринципный и вообще )
<SmOkE_nksp> Короче, ребятушки, хотя б куда копать приблизительно скажите, если конечно есть какие то мысли. есть приложение на RoR, все настроил через вебрик работает, отдает файло, приложение грузится. Через nginx не хочет, выдает белый экран :(
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<andrex> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<andrex> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<artus> нененее, не то
<artus> !no
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='no'
<artus> было же чето эдакое  :)))
<andrex> какое?
<andrex> про что?
<artus> кто здесь? :D
<andrex> хоть намекни )
<artus> ты мне?
<andrex> да
 * andrex ткнул пальцой в artus
 * UNIm95 потыкал палочкой в andrex и artus
 * andrex нашипел на UNIm95
<UNIm95> Надо andrex бы к ветеринару свозить.
<andrex> SmOkE_nksp: твой рассказ не нисет никакой смысловой нагрузки
<andrex> понятно тока что под нгиксой оно не пашет что то твое
<andrex> и не факт что не пашет
 * artus достал палочку, взвесил на руке и думает, кого бы потыкать то
<SmOkE_nksp> Ошибок в логах энжина нет
<SmOkE_nksp> Просто выдает пустую страницу, даже кода никакого нет
<andrex> может оно ваще не работает под ним
<andrex> всмысле не поддерживается)
<SmOkE_nksp> Работает, связка проверенная, у меня проект один уже на нем запущен
<SmOkE_nksp> nginx, ruby, rails, postgresql)
<andrex> ну поколупай права
<SmOkE_nksp> Может действительно дело в правах, спасибо за наводку, поколупаю
<artus> шоо, и права покупные, фууууу таким быть , двоешник
<andrex> либо он какойнить там index.* пустой грузит
<SergeyIT> artus: покрась палку полосками и на панель
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Ах ты старый извращенец. Мужика отправляешь на панель. Да еще с полосатой палкой.
<andrex> artus: так чаво там должно быть то примерно в той комманде? может подскажу)
<andrex> просто !no зарезервировано)
<artus> andrex, нискажу, што ты пристал прааативныыййй :D
<andrex> !!notforyou
<ubuntuhelp> Тут взрослые люди, ну что вы тут забыли? Прочтите и задумайтесь http://goo.gl/UCdgo
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, "а, я такой :D беспринципный и вообще )"
<bel_ki>  artus> я же нашол фрии хостинг где можно исполнять bash/perl скрипты и фрии крон нашол бегет звать русский какойто
<andrex> artus: иди спать, вредный
<bel_ki> а говарили нибываить небываить
<artus> bel_ki, чего за хост?
<bel_ki> бегет
 * UNIm95 надеется что умрет раньше чем начнутся изменения как у SergeyIT
<artus> куды бегет?
<bel_ki> па интернету
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, не надейся )
<artus> даврешшш :D
<UNIm95> !rules>bel_ki
<ubuntuhelp> bel_ki, please see my private message
<artus> ладно двоешниги, ушел я, нешалите без меня ))
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, еще помучаешься
<andrex> artus: тока с тобой?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: ну разница в возрасте почти в 2 раза. помучатся придётся.
<andrex> я протиф
<UNIm95> Черт. Что с каналом стало?\
<andrex> политика демократии
<andrex> UNIm95: это давно уже) а ты ток проснулся?
<andrex> по другому мрет нафиг чан
<UNIm95> andrex: Пауза в подготовке к экзамену по стохастике.
<UNIm95> Мура какая-то
<Henoxek> >Тут взрослые люди
<Henoxek> >и вот это http://paste.ubuntu.com/19364111/
<Henoxek> чет в голос
<andrex> взрослые тоже хотят поиграца
<UNIm95> andrex: я тебе расскажу маленькую тайну: с девчёнкамми играть лучше.
<andrex> мне не разрешают
<UNIm95> Почему?
<andrex> потому что игралку оторвут
<UNIm95> Кто? artus?
<andrex> нет
<UNIm95> andrex:  так кто?
<andrex> девченка
<andrex> моя
<UNIm95> Так с ней играй.
<andrex> с артусом у нас совместных детей нет
<andrex> дак она в деревню ускакала
<andrex> UNIm95: че ты зануда то такой, фу на тя
<andrex> тагезю куда сьели лучше мне скажите
 * UNIm95 нежно поглаживает рессору трактора Беларус. andrex ты уверен в своих словах?
<andrex> а то палкой дам по лбу)
<andrex> SmOkE_nksp: и чаго? ты там помер чтоли?
<UNIm95> @seen tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 2 days, 16 hours, 29 minutes, and 11 seconds ago: <tagezi> не знаю, мне не скучно.. неделя в раю
<andrex> сказал неделю назад
<andrex> походу он там решил остаться
<SergeyIT> 2 недели, как помню.... но если часы испортятся, как он время то считать будет, там солнце не заходит
<andrex> да и ладна
 * andrex уползло спать
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, так убунта разве для взрослых? - Это ж для пацанов
<andrex> поставляется в комплекте с виндой
<Sergey_IT> народу прибыло... молчащего
<tomfarr> ночер
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-15
<tomfarr> ночер
<artus> кекеке
<Admin1488> Че как вы пацаны?
<artus> оппааа, ниспитцо? ))
<SergeyIT> кук
<Admin1488> artus:Не соскучился)))
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> О, кто к нам пришел! Привет! Как дела?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нормально. только до компа еще не добрался
<tagezi> час с телефона это жесть
<tagezi> Кстати, грибов было море. подосиновики. чистенькие. обедали ими.
<tagezi> Никогда не видел столько грибов в тундре, может в сезон не попадоо
<tagezi_> SergeyIT: ты какой прогон на телефоне пользуешься для часа?
<tagezi_> программой* для чата*
<SergeyIT> andchat
<SergeyIT> вчера из метро вышел после 9-ти вечера и прошел через строй продавцов грибов - белые продают - странный грибной год похоже
<SergeyIT> чтобы в июле и столько красных и белых, давно не было (последний раз году в 1997)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<SergeyIT> повторюсь - AndChat
<tagezi> спасибо
<tagezi> Я забываю. не пользуюсь телефоном. но пока компа нет
<SmOkE_nksp> парни, помогите пожалуйста, аходу под ssh с новым юзверем, только что созданным, и видать баш не подцепляется, пишет "-sh: 24: [[: not found" ubuntu LTS 16.04
<SmOkE_nksp> скрин http://image.prntscr.com/image/2f8b474c86054321864ac1167ab73041.png
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попингуй
<UNIm95> tagezi: о вернулся!
<SergeyIT> нет еще, он в подвешенном состянии
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-16
<tagezi> утра всем
<Sasha_LV> Есть ли разница чем делить диск gparted или в установщике?
<tagezi> Sasha_LV: есть, но для большинства не существенные
<Sasha_LV> значит можно делить и в установщике?
<tagezi> ну, там-же есть делилка
<Sasha_LV> а какая разница если можно описать в двух словах
<tagezi> Sasha_LV: в контроле
<tagezi> лично мне нравиться fdisk. сделал разделы, примонтировал и ставь. в установщике любит в логические тома пихать. и где-то ещё косячил по мелочам
<Sasha_LV> tagezi: вроде как там можно выбирать логический или основной
<tagezi> раньше точно нельзя было. когда создаешь разделы они автоматом в логический валились
<Sasha_LV> http://www.rootfront.com/image/photo/4148841.png
<tagezi> Это теперь в установщике так?
<Sasha_LV> да
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-17
<flegontoff> всем привет! нужна помощь! подскажите как в indicator plugin заменить xchat на hexchat ?
<flegontoff> в messaging menu точнее, так по умолчанию pidgin, xhat, и почтовый клиент от мазилы.
<diskin> flegontoff, привет, а у меня он сам заменился на hexchat, я не делал ничего особенного, кроме установки hexchat-а
<diskin> и сноса xchat-а
<andrex> tagezi: бу на
<tagezi> andrex: сам на :)
<andrex> тьфу на тя
<andrex> я соскучилсо а он
<tagezi> вот ходут тут всякие, а потом тмываться замучаешься :)
<tagezi> отмываться*
<diskin> flegontoff, а, ну и hexchat ставил из исходников, версия 2.12.1
<tagezi> я по вам тоже соскучился :)
<andrex> o_o
<andrex> кексчат
<andrex> буэ
<jura12> test
<ubuntuhelp> jura12, Ну понг, и что?
<diskin> ping
<ubuntuhelp> diskin, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> вчера домой наконец доехал.. сижу отжыхаю.. вечно себе отпуск устрою такой, что потом ещё пару недель нужно дух переводить :)
<diskin> лол
<flegontoff> diskin, привет! я вас не дождался пришлось изменить в dconf))
<jura12> ïðîâåðêà
<ubuntuhelp> jura12! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<diskin> flegontoff, и как, работает нормально? на самом деле мой индикатор не показывает, когда есть сообщение, и запускает вторую копию hexchat-а при клике. а еще hexchat не сворачивается в трей (ubuntu 16.04)
<tagezi> вот как можно кодировку символив в убунте убить?
<flegontoff> diskin, он висит как и раньше с верху, просто меня напрягало присутствие xhata  в меню , щас его там нет) напши мне щас че нить я скрою его и посморю как приходит сообщения
<tagezi> чото дрова лагают.. или это кде 5 так выносит
<diskin> flegontoff, !
<andrex> хм
<andrex> умвр
<flegontoff> уведомление приходит с васклицательным знаком)
<flegontoff> он просто у меня в трее весит
<andrex> я ваще все перелопатил ижно откатился до стажда 3 и перелопатив профиль накатился обратно) правда сломал правила и у мну теперь от рута маунтица все тока))
<andrex> зато теперь с гцц 5 все норм
<tagezi> ну, это ты.. ты же эксперементатор, а у меня всё копипастом  :)
<andrex> ша руки доползут и сделаю правила udev ну и в профиль на гит зафигачу и в исошку сверну
<jura12> проверка5
<tagezi> кого проверяем?
<andrex> и ведро теперь само конпеляеца без всяких генкернелов
<jura12> кодировка на винде не та была
<andrex> фуэ
<andrex> ванда
<tagezi> зачем тебе винда?
<tagezi> 12 это год рождения? :)
<andrex> а еще переехал корень на btrfs
<jura12> убунта в виртуальной машите. новый ноут
<tagezi> andrex: зачем тебе спаншоты?
<jura12> тут уефи и все прочее
<andrex> мне не больше снапшоты а больше подготовка к ссд
<tagezi> меня новизна ноута не становила.. принёс домой и поставил бунту
<tagezi> бтрфс чо нормально с ссд работает?
<andrex> да
<andrex> тама даже флаг спец под это дело
<tagezi> а они её их теста вывели или оно так и сидит между альфой и тестовой?
<andrex> фз в ведре есть да и ладна
<andrex> значит уже релиз)
<andrex> [I] sys-fs/btrfs-progs
<andrex>      Доступные версии:      3.14.2
<tagezi> ну вот когда у тебя таблица накроется медным тазом и будешь в хексах разбирать всё, посмотрим как "ну и ладно" :)
<andrex> дак на бунте пол жизни ее на бтр просидел чет нифига не сломалось
<tagezi> там вроде что-о ещё было для ссд, спецом сделаное
<andrex> да там флаг фс для ссд
<tagezi> не, я про спец фс
<andrex> фз
<andrex> не знаю
<tagezi> а бут ты с etx2 грузишь или у тебя всё на бтрфс переведено?
<andrex> бут вместе с корнем
<tagezi> не делил? :)
<andrex> чет посчитал нафиг ненужным его отдельно
<tagezi> так, ладно, я до магазина, а то жрать дома нечего... и кофя охота :)
<andrex> чече так тихо то) вантуз работает чтоли?
<tagezi> бояться
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/2GhtFeK.png нада бояться на)
<tagezi> правила не прочитали, вот и бояться говорить, вдруг забанят :)
<andrex> нада кста
<andrex> ибо нефиг
<tagezi> кстати, ман по селинукс видел?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> даже не хотю его видеть
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/+%D0%94%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9%D0%A8%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BA387/posts/iQkwvkGZZ8b
<tagezi> а я вот думаю заняться и прикрутить
<andrex> Серъёжа
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> вечера
<Sergey_IT> завтра на работу (
<tagezi> грибов в лаппеенранте нет ((
<Sergey_IT> не повезло, мы за черникой ездили, заодно и грибов немного собрали (район Климово)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-09
<adminkot> Добрый день подскажите, есть комп с убунту сервер если заходить с локальной консоли в VIM руские буквы нормально отображаються и сам вим на русском, а если через ссаш то вим на англиском и русские буквы не коректно отображаються
<adminkot> что нужно сделать чтобы коректно заработало
<adminkot> msg adminkot register 1qw321 vooovk@tut.by
<adminkot> Добрый день подскажите, есть комп с убунту сервер если заходить с локальной консоли в VIM руские буквы нормально отображаються и сам вим на русском, а если через ссаш то вим на англиском и русские буквы не коректно отображаються что нужно сделать чт
<adminkot> обы коректно заработало
<siffodap> на машине, откуда происходит ssh-подключение, локаль с поддержкой кириллицы?
<adminkot> как это узнать
<adminkot> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<adminkot> LANGUAGE=ru_RU
<adminkot> LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<adminkot> LC_NUMERIC=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<adminkot> LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<adminkot> LC_MONETARY=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<adminkot> LC_PAPER=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_NAME=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_ADDRESS=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_TELEPHONE=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_MEASUREMENT=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_IDENTIFICATION=be_BY.UTF-8
<adminkot> LC_ALL=
<adminkot> вывод команды locale
<SergeyIT> сюда так писать низяяя
<SergeyIT> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<adminkot> ок больше не буду
<adminkot> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HVC5HQyq8Q/
<SergeyIT> а что в инете говорят? сonsole-cyrillic ставил?
<adminkot> По интернету все пробывал не работает, сonsole-cyrillic пишет пакет не найден
<SergeyIT> этот пакет как раз ставить и не надо )
<adminkot> ну его нет в системе
<anderx> скорее надо на тачке к оторой ссх делается смотреть локаль
<anderx> ибо виндовый клиент по умолчаюнию делает cp1251 иломает кирилицу
<anderx> или какоето там iso
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это про ssh?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня есть 2 машины 10.04 и 14.04 и winXP с клиентом putty. так вот на 14.04 мс и аптитуда нормально выглядят. а на 10.04 рамки из твердых знаков что ли. и не фиксится.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а русские и английские букавки везде нормально
<yokowka> Приветъ ребята. Писалъ этотъ вопросъ въ англояzычный чатъ, посему: I have such question: in pol i've dukenukem3d20anniversary install, now on desktop is shortcut, but when i press it double - threre is no effect.... What to do to run the game?
<yokowka> Приветъ ребята. Писалъ этотъ вопросъ въ англояzычный чатъ, посему: I have such question: in pol i've dukenukem3d20anniversary install, now on desktop is shortcut, but when i press it double - threre is no effect.... What to do to run the game?
<SergeyIT> запусти из терминала и посмотри выхлоп и не забудь 10 раз нажать Ъ
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-10
<und> привет
<und> такая проблема, не могу запустить тимспик 3 через терминал (ts3client_runscript.sh) терминал команда не найдена. В свойствах поставил галочку "Разрешить выполнение файла как программы"
<adminkot> Спасибо за ответы нашел на Немецком форуме, нужно закоментировать в файле /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<adminkot> строку
<adminkot> # Allow client to pass locale environment variables
<adminkot> #AcceptEnv LANG LC_*
<adminkot> Заработало VIM по SSH стал запускаться русским, и отображает русские буквы нормально, пока нюансов не высплыло.
<rapidsp> Любимый раздел, когда howto ваяешь, это "Проверка работы" )))
<JohnDoe4>  что бы grub не искал другие системы по дискам надо в файле 30_os-prober закоминтить строчку set -e ?
<diskin> JohnDoe4, тут пишут немного другое: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1778944
<JohnDoe4> тебя не смутила дата обсуждения?
<diskin> а груб разве не той версии сейчас? grub2
<JohnDoe4> grub2 но за 7 лет могло все изменится
<JohnDoe4> мне логично set -e = enable
<diskin> ммм
<diskin> "set -e", как я понимаю, это параметр, который означает:
<diskin> Exit  immediately  if a pipeline (which may consist of a single simple command), a list, or a compound command (see SHELL GRAMMAR above),  exits with a non-zero status.
<diskin> причем тут enable?
<diskin> и где ты это нашел?
<diskin> JohnDoe4 ^^^
<JohnDoe4> чего нашел ?
<diskin> ну, что надо закомментировать set -e
<JohnDoe4> я спросил, верно ли я понимаю как отключить.
<JohnDoe4> догадка такая была
<diskin> неверно
<JohnDoe4> ну вот. значит снимать x с файла
<diskin> можно еще удалить пакет os-prober
<JohnDoe4> ну это кардинально. вдруг понадобится а я забуду чего удалил
<diskin> а не забудешь, с чего атрибут снял?
<JohnDoe4> mc раскрашивает же файлы
<JohnDoe4> догадаюсь что серый только ридми должен быть
<JohnDoe4> хотя это для флешки. чего там может понадобится
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-11
<UNIm95> Всем хай. Вопрос. Почему wget с опцией --mirror не сохраняет index.html?
<anderx> wget -mkEpnp site.com
<anderx> а так?
<UNIm95> andrex почти помогло.
<UNIm95> andrex только файл не называется index.html
<UNIm95> и не лежит внутри директории
<UNIm95> anderx: да и нет такого файла
<UNIm95> Вот вся строка: wget https://repo.continuum.io/pkgs/archive/noarch -q --show-progress --mirror -nH -mkEpnp
<anderx> -q --show-progress --mirror -n лишнее дублирется
<anderx> ~/tmp >>> wget -mkEpnp https://repo.continuum.io/pkgs/archive/noarch/
<anderx> ~/tmp >>> ls repo.continuum.io/pkgs/archive/noarch
<anderx> index.html  repodata.json  repodata.json.bz2
<UNIm95> anderx: у меня нет index.html
<UNIm95> anderx: использовал твою строку
<UNIm95> anderx: https://pastebin.com/iaWsX8GS
<anderx> /забыл
<UNIm95> anderx: ЧОРД. Спасибо!
<anderx> немазачто
 * anderx дальше спать
<UNIm95> anderx: Проснись. Объясни какую разницу несёт слэш у wget'a?
<anderx> дык если не указать слеш в конце то будет совершен переход в предыдущий котолог и копирование все с него включая указаный каталог, если убедет указан слеш в конце то будет открыт конечный каталог и скопировано его
<anderx> содиржимое по пути, ну и естественно сгенерится то что должно. ибо он работает какбраузер)
<anderx> в твоем случае ../dir не имеет в себе index.html ибо он генерится при открытии самого каталога
<anderx> из содержимого каталога не скрытого в .access
<anderx> как то так
<anderx> по другому обьяснить может и можно но я не уметь)
<Madeus> Life is beautiful
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-12
<UNIm95> anderx: Спасибо за вчерашнее объяснение.
<linux778> Есть кто-нибудь?
<diskin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<linux778> Ок
<diskin> хмм
<diskin> ок )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-13
<mracobes> Есть кто живой ?
<mracobes> Ау?
<mracobes> лол
<mracobes> Походу мертвый канал
<mracobes> Ау?
<mracobes> У меня steam не работает
<mracobes> Что мне делать ?
<mracobes> Ну ребята!!!
<mracobes> Так неинтересно((
<mracobes> Меня слышно ?
<mracobes> Ну напишите что-нибудь
<andrex> !steam is <reply> платформа для цифровой дистрибуции игр и программ разработанная компанией Valve. Решение проблем: https://goo.gl/DvqMJ1 установка: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/steam и https://goo.gl/WiaPnV
<ubuntuhelp> But steam already means something else!
<andrex> !steam
<ubuntuhelp> Магазин приложений и игр. Установка: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/steam Обсуждение, роешение проблем: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205249.0
<andrex> !no steam is <reply> платформа для цифровой дистрибуции игр и программ разработанная компанией Valve. Решение проблем: https://goo.gl/DvqMJ1 установка: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/steam и https://goo.gl/WiaPnV
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<Syabro> Даров
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-15
<stalker228> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-11
<[Green]> re
<mintdja> добра всем
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<outZoNe> и че все? тут никого?
<diskin> что все
<outZoNe> фига тут кто то есть
<SergeyIT> 24 никого
<diskin> лол
<outZoNe> ну я думал боты
<diskin> а кто же мы
<outZoNe> уже весь день по ирке хожу и везде только призраки ))
<outZoNe> diskin: боооотыыы)
<diskin> думаешь боты не умеют сообщения писать? )
<outZoNe> думаю умеют
<diskin> отож
<outZoNe> обычно для этого их и создают)
<outZoNe> но обычно боты так не общаются )
<diskin> "уже весь день по ирке хожу и везде только призраки"
<diskin> а в #ubuntu был?
<diskin> там 1000+ юзеров
<outZoNe> ну так американские призраки)
<diskin> "но обычно боты так не общаются" - ну мы долго учились )
<outZoNe> ну тогда норм)
<outZoNe> и что тут обсуждают?
<outZoNe> только бубунту?)
<diskin> обычно обсуждают, что тут никого нет )
<diskin> но вообще есть правила в шапке
<outZoNe> к черту правила
<outZoNe> буду тоже молча сидеть)
<outZoNe> ща пода сбда подрублю)
<outZoNe> во
<outZoNe> смотрите
<outZoNe> PoliceGay: ты гей
<PoliceGay> Повторяю 1 раз. Никто не гей. Добра вам, ребята!
<outZoNe> гей гей гей
<PoliceGay> Повторяю 2 раз. Никто не гей. Добра вам, ребята!
<outZoNe> короч анти гей
<PoliceGay> Повторяю 3 раз. Никто не гей. Добра вам, ребята!
<outZoNe> ну как вам?
<diskin> outZoNe, мне пофиг, я не гей )
<PoliceGay> Повторяю 4 раз. Никто не гей. Добра вам, ребята!
<diskin> лол
<diskin> хотел написать, что мне пофиг, но сейчас придет Сергей
<PoliceGay> Повторяю 5 раз. Никто не гей. Добра вам, ребята!
<outZoNe> но он так себе работает
<diskin> гм
<diskin> да уж
<outZoNe> ну сорян у меня было мало времени, что бы норм сделать
<diskin> хотел написать, что мне пофиг, но сейчас придет модератор и прогонит вас обоих )
<outZoNe> ахахахах)
<outZoNe> за что ? :(
<outZoNe> тут же все равно все молчат
<outZoNe> гей
<PoliceGay> Повторяю 6 раз. Никто не гей. Добра вам, ребята!
<diskin> gay
<PoliceGay> Повторяю 7 раз. Никто не гей. Добра вам, ребята!
<diskin> если бот на убунте крутится, то ок )
<outZoNe> ща покажу
<outZoNe> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<outZoNe> DISTRIB_RELEASE=18.04
<outZoNe> DISTRIB_CODENAME=bionic
<outZoNe> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS"
<outZoNe> y
<diskin> гуд. у меня такой же
<diskin> а на чем написал?
<outZoNe> но вообще мне кажется для сервера центос лучше
 * diskin никогда не писал ботов
<outZoNe> diskin: на жс)
<outZoNe> nodejs
 * diskin никогда не писал на nodejs
<outZoNe> ))
<outZoNe> ну типа бот за 10 минут на жс само норм
<outZoNe> мне было лень делать что то умное )
 * diskin всегда писал на perl )
<outZoNe> ну мля мне кажется щас перл почти нигде не требуется
<outZoNe> а жс самый популярный вроде
<diskin> думаю, сейчас боты для irc не требуются тоже
<diskin> для телеграма наверно требуются
<outZoNe> ))
<outZoNe> ну я просто угарал
<outZoNe> да ну телега не то
<andrex> @ban PoliceGay
<andrex> @p[
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @mode +q $a:outZoNe
<andrex> нефиг сюда своих личинок гнать. хотябы по этому
<SergeyIT> и правильно! )
<andrex> о сережа жэивой)
<SergeyIT> сомневался?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> думал ты там в отпусках на тайландах
<SergeyIT> знаю - было такое...
<[Green]> ку всем
<[Green]> andrex: жесть
<UNIm95> [Green]: ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-13
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет
<slavush> hi
#ubuntu-ru 2020-07-08
<gry> hi rapidsp
<rapidsp> hi
<gry> как дела? первый раз тут или это я?
<rapidsp> наверное
<gry> приветствую ) я тоже почти первый
<gry> операционка классная, можно на чате вопросы задавать, когда что-то не клеится
<gry> читаю беллетристику теперь по выходным
<gry> calibre — шикарная программа для библиотеки, всё запоминает и отображает полку)
<gry> а у вас как?
<gry> привет, mintdja
<mintdja> бодрое утро!
<gry> а у нас новенький есть, по имени rapidsp) познакомься)
<gry> доброе утро)
<mintdja> rapidsp: утра!
 * mintdja пинганул rapidsp
<gry> )) думаю, работает, просто товарищ отошёл на время
<mintdja> ого. Я через вашингтонский сервер )
<mintdja> gry: да. Рабочее время началось )
<gry> а ты где сейчас? как обстановка?
<gry> я в Австралии (не в Виктории), пока всё потихонечку восстанавливается
<mintdja> в Коломне я )
<mintdja> Московская обл
<gry> хм, у меня детство прошло в подмосковье, но по ярославскому направлению
<gry> коломну не помню
<mintdja> обстановка хз. Телека у меня нет, да и за новостями не слежу. Там всё равно ничего хорошего не напишут и не скажут и не покажут )
<gry> вот это похвально
<diskin> gry, привет, да вроде rapidsp тут давно
<diskin> как и все
<gry> я меня телек был лет с девяти до двенадцати, но по нему полезные были только телепередачи советского детского кино по выходным
<mintdja> работы много. так что не до мониторинга )
<gry> например помню кино "синяя птица" смотрели один раз
<gry> https://imgur.com/a/gbw2vJM вот у меня в xfce оно по ctrl+shift раскладку не переключает
<gry> не представляю даже, что туда написать
<mintdja> а в /etc/default/keyboard что?
<gry> http://dpaste.com/24Y9DJM.txt
<mintdja> мне больше alt+shift нравится. привык
<gry> у меня на нескольких других ПК уже есть  ctrl+shift, неудобно сразу везде менять
<mintdja> https://termbin.com/z31i
<mintdja> у тебя там ru отсутствует
<mintdja> переключать не на что
<gry> в xfce в правом нижнем углу что-то прописано, не знаю, куда толко
<gry> прописала http://dpaste.com/06WAA3X.txt , но оно ничего не дало
<gry> перезагружаться не хочется
<mintdja> дык файл надо перечитать после изменения ) не факт что внутри сессии выйдет
<gry> окей
<mintdja> o/
<gry> не, зайти по новой не помогло
<mintdja> тады хз
<mintdja> может с контролом отменили вообще
<gry> может быть
#ubuntu-ru 2020-07-10
<gry> ))
